# “Sheltering in Place” with Hermès



## diane278

I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA

Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)


----------



## BKC

Yes, i am hoping TPFers will share more. This is our safe place from all the bad news. I will try to take some photos​


----------



## BKC

Here goes - P18 sisters. Vert Vertigo w Ghw and Gold w PHW sitting on Jaquar Quetzal shawl. The black cabinet in background is a drybox for cameras which i use to store bags


----------



## tlamdang08

Ah great idea!!!!
I am playing with my newest bags Mini Lindy and Picotin18


----------



## BKC

@tlamdang08 your pico standing so straight compared to mine !


----------



## BKC

Next one- Pink collection. Rose scherazade KP, Rose Extreem C18 and Rose Lipstick Opli


----------



## hokatie

Yeah, I need something to cheer me up during the “Shelter in Place” time too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

OP what a great thread for us to pass some time here lol



tlamdang08 said:


> Ah great idea!!!!
> I am playing with my newest bags Mini Lindy and Picotin18


Gorgeous, love the mini Lindy and your dresser in the background too!



BKC said:


> Next one- Pink collection. Rose scherazade KP, Rose Extreem C18 and Rose Lipstick Opli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692634


Lovely eye candy


----------



## diane278

I feel better already! These photos remind me of the beauty that’s waiting for us to take out once we get through the current challenge. The support here is great!


----------



## BKC

Thanks for starting this thread @diane278!


----------



## tlamdang08

BKC said:


> @tlamdang08 your pico standing so straight compared to mine !


I have a bag insert.
I have so many small things so an insert will help to keep them in place and help the bag stand tall too .
But without an insert, my bag still stands tall. Maybe because it is still new.


BKC said:


> Next one- Pink collection. Rose scherazade KP, Rose Extreem C18 and Rose Lipstick Opli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692634


Your Pink collection is to die for. Beautiful !!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Would anyone like a Quarantini while we enjoy these photos?


----------



## tlamdang08

CEC.LV4eva said:


> OP what a great thread for us to pass some time here lol
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, love the mini Lindy and your dresser in the background too!
> 
> 
> Lovely eye candy


Thank you, the background is just a blank wall, I put a wall divider there to make it look interesting


----------



## DreamingPink

I love your idea! Will have the kids arrange toys around my bag tomorrow, I hope I won't regret it....


----------



## honey

View attachment 4692649

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Looking at this bag just makes me smile....


----------



## tlamdang08

DreamingPink said:


> I love your idea! Will have the kids arrange toys around my bag tomorrow, I hope I won't regret it....


----------



## Hat Trick

Etoupe 31 clemence bolide with aussie landscape painting


----------



## Hat Trick

Mini halzan in barenia held against landscape photo (just to make it more interesting).  I had to trigger the “shutter button” on the ipad with my nose!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hat Trick said:


> Mini halzan in barenia held against landscape photo (just to make it more interesting).  I had to trigger the “shutter button” on the ipad with my nose!
> View attachment 4692662


----------



## BKC

Hat Trick said:


> Mini halzan in barenia held against landscape photo (just to make it more interesting).  I had to trigger the “shutter button” on the ipad with my nose!
> View attachment 4692662


I love that everyone is making an effort to be creative


----------



## Hat Trick

Graphite & slate


----------



## BKC

I spent an hour (yay! 1 hour of quarantine time) taking out my bags from their dust bags and posing them different ways. Here is another one- Vintage BBK28


----------



## Hat Trick

Basil & Sage (suage)


----------



## BKC

Hat Trick said:


> Graphite & slate
> View attachment 4692667


Nice one!


----------



## BKC

Hat Trick said:


> Basil & Sage (suage)
> View attachment 4692669


This is a lovely B


----------



## diane278

DreamingPink said:


> I love your idea! Will have the kids arrange toys around my bag tomorrow, I hope I won't regret it....


I think you could parlay that into quite a bit of a time killer by having them do various versions......,


----------



## diane278

Hat Trick said:


> Mini halzan in barenia held against landscape photo (just to make it more interesting).  I had to trigger the “shutter button” on the ipad with my nose!
> View attachment 4692662



that skill would have come in handy for me several times....


----------



## diane278

I’m really enjoying that this is all so lighthearted, yet creative. I’m tired but don’t to go to bed because I’m having so much fun.


----------



## Rouge H

Jypsiere-she’s a swinging


----------



## abg12

Hat Trick said:


> Basil & Sage (suage)
> View attachment 4692669


Ketchup and _moutarde


_


----------



## MYH

Hat Trick said:


> Basil & Sage (suage)
> View attachment 4692669


I love all your bags!! The colors are divine


----------



## MYH

abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _



haha. Love it


----------



## Julide

abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _


That’s the best!!


----------



## Rouge H

My favorites❤️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Great idea ! I keep hitting the 'like' button.  Bring them on.


----------



## BKC

Red and White


----------



## tlamdang08

BKC said:


> Red and White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692692


awhhh  White


----------



## meowlett

The girls modeling their collars.


----------



## BKC

meowlett said:


> The girls modeling their collars.
> View attachment 4692705
> View attachment 4692706
> View attachment 4692707


Wow! How do you make them look up?


----------



## meowlett

BKC said:


> Wow! How do you make them look up?


Yummy treats.


----------



## meowlett

Since I have a hoarding problem with bracelets, they need to be aired out regularly.


And playing with Cherry Pie on Pi Day a few days ago.


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579


Bringing you some blooms from my little garden to beat the gloom


----------



## Tonimichelle

abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _


Brilliant!


----------



## doni

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579


I love your Verrou clutch!


----------



## aisham

this thread is amazing  . It is hard enough sheltering in place and not using our lovely bags so it is nice to see some eye candy.


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, the background is just a blank wall, I put a wall divider there to make it look interesting


Great idea!


----------



## LadyD21

BKC said:


> I spent an hour (yay! 1 hour of quarantine time) taking out my bags from their dust bags and posing them different ways. Here is another one- Vintage BBK28



What a beauty! I love box leather


----------



## smallfry

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579



*"I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. "  *@diane278 you gave me a good laugh, which I needed!  Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thanks OP this thread is a fun distraction.  I’m in my jammies covered in dog hair, here is Blue Electric to brighten the day!


----------



## bluerosespf

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579



THANK YOU for this thread. NYC isn't sheltering in place yet, but it's probably coming. I need some humor in my life right now.


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> The girls modeling their collars.
> View attachment 4692705
> View attachment 4692706
> View attachment 4692707


LOVE everyone’s bags and photos, but sweet puppers get me and win the prize every time! What lovelies in their collars they are


----------



## DrTr

BKC said:


> Red and White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692692


What a cutie, who appears to be a bit uncertain “Shoulder carry? Or hand carry?”  Love your fur kid.


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> Since I have a hoarding problem with bracelets, they need to be aired out regularly.
> View attachment 4692721
> 
> And playing with Cherry Pie on Pi Day a few days ago.
> View attachment 4692723


Love bracelets and Cherry Pi!


----------



## heifer

Sleeping beauty woke up to find herself in quarantine, so back to sleep then! Wake me up when the air is clear!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is fabulous idea for a thread and I love all the pictures! I will be sure to take some today. Earlier in the week I put my black and blue Robe du Soir on my scarf display and was going to keep it up there as my own private distress sign but my mom thought it was too dark and depressing (looks much better worn). I suppose this is equally appropriate.


----------



## luckylove

Love this thread! Thank you all for the smiles and welcome distraction!


----------



## TeeCee77

abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _


Bahaha thank you for making me laught! Adore this!


----------



## BKC

DrTr said:


> What a cutie, who appears to be a bit uncertain “Shoulder carry? Or hand carry?”  Love your fur kid.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579


What a lovely colour!!!! What is it and can we have more close ups? Here is a photo of my wallet posing with the calvi...


----------



## ae888

BKC said:


> Next one- Pink collection. Rose scherazade KP, Rose Extreem C18 and Rose Lipstick Opli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692634


Love this picture and all the eye candy! And my all time favorite scarf PdS!


----------



## ae888

Mrs.Z said:


> Thanks OP this thread is a fun distraction.  I’m in my jammies covered in dog hair, here is Blue Electric to brighten the day!


This color is TDF and on my wishlist, thank you for posting!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Blue Sapphire Gator and a 10 week old puppy (explained this thread to my husband and he thinks I’ve lost it!)


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> What a lovely colour!!!! What is it and can we have more close ups? Here is a photo of my wallet posing with the calvi...
> View attachment 4692823


I’m not sure of the color name. It was a very sad vintage piece that I found on 1stDibs. I “rescued” it because of the latch and sent it to Leather Surgeons for rehab. They did a remarkable job. The color was terribly faded. The edges were rough. (It’s on their Instagram.)  I knew it was small and I probably wouldn’t use it but I felt compelled to get it resuscitated.


----------



## diane278

Mrs.Z said:


> Blue Sapphire Gator and a 10 week old puppy (explained this thread to my husband and he thinks I’ve lost it!)


Just point out that it’s rare to find an Hermès experience that’s absolutely free....your husband might see the light.


----------



## Mrs.Z

diane278 said:


> Just point out that it’s rare to find an Hermès experience that’s absolutely free....your husband might see the light.


It’s really a great exercise in appreciating what you already have!!!


----------



## DrTr

Mrs.Z said:


> Blue Sapphire Gator and a 10 week old puppy (explained this thread to my husband and he thinks I’ve lost it!)


Nope - it is actually an excellent mental health and emotional well being strategy!  Keep posting! We all need some continuity in our lives, tpf is that for many of us anyway. So I say post away!  It’s certainly helping me try to calm during uncertain times. I will take a pic soon with my own fur kid n H, for now here is a small contribution - my Kelly huddling in a “silk blanket” for comfort. sea surf and fun seems far away at times, so a little fun blankie for us all.


----------



## diane278

Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....


----------



## SPBiaes

The color is Vert Verone but looked so much darker under the light. Anyway, now i feel like it’s the time to add some colors to my life lol so yes to twilly straps


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> Nope - it is actually an excellent mental health and emotional well being strategy!  Keep posting! We all need some continuity in our lives, tpf is that for many of us anyway. So I say post away!  It’s certainly helping me try to calm during uncertain times. I will take a pic soon with my own fur kid n H, for now here is a small contribution - my Kelly huddling in a “silk blanket” for comfort. sea surf and fun seems far away at times, so a little fun blankie for us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692844



Beautiful!!!



diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847



Hilarious!!!

Love this thread and these posts!  Yes, it is good to have a bit of levity in these times.   I think we all need it for our mental health.  Stay healthy and strong TPF'ers!!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mrs.Z said:


> Blue Sapphire Gator and a 10 week old puppy (explained this thread to my husband and he thinks I’ve lost it!)


the most GORG bag i've ever seen


----------



## hgbag

This made me LOL.  Love!



abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _


----------



## sf_newyorker

A great thread! I snuck into the office today (no shelter in place yet in NYC) but have not carried or worn any H in what seems like weeks.  These days it’s only whatever I can throw in the washer or clean with disinfectant wipes. Thank you all for posting these creative pics - I do love the much needed mental getaway tPF provides.


----------



## ladysarah

Mrs.Z said:


> Blue Sapphire Gator and a 10 week old puppy (explained this thread to my husband and he thinks I’ve lost it!)


I don’t understand it myself, but fully support it....  how did you explain it?


----------



## DrTr

Dave my wonderful boy was not particularly happy to pose. He makes my K28 look like a tiny bag!  He did share that green is really more his color  (his collars etc are all in green). 

His face is “awww come on mom” and “nope, not looking”   Also a funny from a friend for dog lovers.


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Dave my wonderful boy was not particularly happy to pose. He makes my K28 look like a tiny bag!  He did share that green is really more his color  (his collars etc are all in green).
> 
> His face is “awww come on mom” and “nope, not looking”   Also a funny from a friend for dog lovers.
> View attachment 4692892
> View attachment 4692893
> View attachment 4692894


Hilarious!


----------



## Mrs.Z

DrTr said:


> Nope - it is actually an excellent mental health and emotional well being strategy!  Keep posting! We all need some continuity in our lives, tpf is that for many of us anyway. So I say post away!  It’s certainly helping me try to calm during uncertain times. I will take a pic soon with my own fur kid n H, for now here is a small contribution - my Kelly huddling in a “silk blanket” for comfort. sea surf and fun seems far away at times, so a little fun blankie for us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692844


Stunning!  Anemone is pure joy!


----------



## Mrs.Z

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847


Hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> I don’t understand it myself, but fully support it....  how did you explain it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692880


I love UK’s houses, atmosphere, churches, clothing but tea was the thing i missed most.
Thank you for this lovely picture


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847


 That’s great!


----------



## Dupsy

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847


----------



## meowlett

SPBiaes said:


> The color is Vert Verone but looked so much darker under the light. Anyway, now i feel like it’s the time to add some colors to my life lol so yes to twilly straps
> View attachment 4692850


Here is her twin in quarantine with my Goldie on my Aeron chair in my home office a few weeks ago.


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Nope - it is actually an excellent mental health and emotional well being strategy!  Keep posting! We all need some continuity in our lives, tpf is that for many of us anyway. So I say post away!  It’s certainly helping me try to calm during uncertain times. I will take a pic soon with my own fur kid n H, for now here is a small contribution - my Kelly huddling in a “silk blanket” for comfort. sea surf and fun seems far away at times, so a little fun blankie for us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692844


Oh my! So stunning!


----------



## plastic-fish

abg12 said:


> Ketchup and _moutarde
> 
> View attachment 4692676
> _


OMG, I love it!!  Just the giggle I need


----------



## plastic-fish

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847


So much in this pic is too awesome for words...!


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> I don’t understand it myself, but fully support it....  how did you explain it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692880


@Lady Sarah, 
My objective in starting this thread was to provide some respite from the worldwide situation that is affecting us all. Staying home day after day can be challenging, and I needed some lightheartedness to lessen the feelings of gloom & doom. I thought that other tpf’ers might feel the same way and, since we all share a common interest, we could bolster each other with photos.  Silly or serious, photos are a big part of tpf, so why not use what we have available to us? Does that make sense?


----------



## SPBiaes

meowlett said:


> Here is her twin in quarantine with my Goldie on my Aeron chair in my home office a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 4692900


We love a good twinning moment!!


----------



## plastic-fish

My Rouge H Escapada in current rotation is wondering why she sits at the back door and is not going out....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> @Lady Sarah,
> My objective in starting this thread was to provide some respite from the worldwide situation that is affecting us all. Staying home day after day can be challenging, and I needed some lightheartedness to lessen the feelings of gloom & doom. I thought that other tpf’ers might feel the same way and, since we all share a common interest, we could bolster each other with photos.  Silly or serious, photos are a big part of tpf, so why not use what we have available to us? Does that make sense?


Makes perfect sense and thanks!!  We all need support, emotional connection, laughter, enjoyment, a feeling of togetherness, so this is perfect!  We still need humanness - more than ever - in scary times. It’s my favorite thread right now so


----------



## ladysarah

tlamdang08 said:


> I love UK’s houses, atmosphere, churches, clothing but tea was the thing i missed most.
> Thank you for this lovely picture


Not sure where you are based now, but we can only hope that better things will come and you will visit us soon for some tea.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847


Hahahahahaha that'll teach that bag to respect social distancing!


----------



## papertiger

plastic-fish said:


> My Rouge H Escapada in current rotation is wondering why she sits at the back door and is not going out....



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## papertiger

I like the terms 'Sheltering in Place', in the UK we're 'Self-isolating' which sounds more like we're volunteering for solitary confinement


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I like the terms 'Sheltering in Place', in the UK we're 'Self-isolating' which sounds more like we're volunteering for solitary confinement


So true! Though if you walk around central London you at are pretty much alone anyway.


----------



## scndlslv

Great idea for a thread and lovely pics, everyone!

Full disclosure, I’m the worst procrastinator when it comes to using my things and putting them back where they belong. I’ll definitely be organizing my closet during this down time...eventually. 

Btw I stuff my Birkins with bedsheets that’s why they’re in the pic.


----------



## ladysarah

scndlslv said:


> Great idea for a thread and lovely pics, everyone!
> 
> Full disclosure, I’m the worst procrastinator when it comes to using my things and putting them back where they belong. I’ll definitely be organizing my closet during this down time...eventually.
> 
> Btw I stuff my Birkins with bedsheets that’s why they’re in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4693001


I love this!!!' Finally a true depiction of a real life wardrobe! No more Instagram perfection stressing us out,,,


----------



## scndlslv

ladysarah said:


> I love this!!!' Finally a true depiction of a real life wardrobe! No more Instagram perfection stressing us out,,,


LOL! I concur. I've been looking at this view for a week And what's worse is that I've been working at home for 15 years and have absolutely no excuse for this. And yet....here we are. Le sigh!


----------



## shrpthorn

Wow, this thread is more fun than even the "camo" one - Now you see it, now you don't! And I thought that thread was really cute.......


----------



## Txoceangirl

I took this a few months ago and it always makes me smile. My fur babies doing a little matchy matchy with RP. Hope it puts a smile on your face too.


----------



## diane278

@scndlslv.....If a relaxed closet works for you, why change it? You don’t need an excuse....it’s _your closet. It only needs to work for you. _I’m the other side of the coin.  My closet is small but organized.  If I had a walk-in closet, or dressing area like some tpf’ers have, I’d disappear into the space for months. There’s room for all of our interpretations.


----------



## lanit

I’m all for some happy eye pops while we are self quarantined. My newly received strawberries painting with Bougie Chevre Bastia.  At least fruit seems to be abundantly available. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## diane278

Txoceangirl said:


> I took this a few months ago and it always makes me smile. My fur babies doing a little matchy matchy with RP. Hope it puts a smile on your face too.
> View attachment 4693015


The blue really sets off that great bright pink. Your babies seem to know they’re the stars of the photo....


----------



## diane278

lanit said:


> View attachment 4693033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m all for some happy eye pops while we are self quarantined. My newly received strawberries painting with Bougie Chevre Bastia.  At least fruit seems to be abundantly available. Stay safe everyone!


The Bastia really pulls the red out of the painting. And I love that the reflection of the artist (?) is painted into the reflection of the bowl.....


----------



## scndlslv

diane278 said:


> @scndlslv.....If a relaxed closet works for you, why change it? You don’t need an excuse....it’s _your closet. It only needs to work for you. _I’m the other side of the coin.  My closet is small but organized.  If I had a walk-in closet, or dressing area like some tpf’ers have, I’d disappear into the space for months. There’s room for all of our interpretations.


Absolutely! I clean it all up every 2 weeks, or 3 weeks, ok ok ok maybe 4 weeks.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mrs.Z said:


> Thanks OP this thread is a fun distraction.  I’m in my jammies covered in dog hair, here is Blue Electric to brighten the day!


What a gorgeous *BAG *


----------



## tlamdang08

Today my essential things are : a hat for light rain outside, a mask if needed, a Picotin to boots my brain, a raincoat, a micgeek to kill time in my new to me restaurant ( open for take out only)


ladysarah said:


> I love this!!!' Finally a true depiction of a real life wardrobe! No more Instagram perfection stressing us out,,,


Hahahha so true, I am about to say thank you for the real world


----------



## diane278

scndlslv said:


> Absolutely! I clean it all up every 2 weeks, or 3 weeks, ok ok ok maybe 4 weeks.


I believe you. It’s got that chic _je ne sais quoi _feel to it.....


----------



## Ethengdurst

Txoceangirl said:


> I took this a few months ago and it always makes me smile. My fur babies doing a little matchy matchy with RP. Hope it puts a smile on your face too.
> View attachment 4693015


Definitely made me smile! I’m in NorCal too where we’re Sheltering In Place but I still have to go to work. I’m arming myself with a dose of Vit H from all the gorgeous pics here!


----------



## DrTr

Txoceangirl said:


> I took this a few months ago and it always makes me smile. My fur babies doing a little matchy matchy with RP. Hope it puts a smile on your face too.
> View attachment 4693015


Pink puppy perfection!!  Thank you - love your b and your puppers


----------



## bluerosespf

I got fancy and brought a clutch to "school" today!


----------



## DrTr

lanit said:


> View attachment 4693033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m all for some happy eye pops while we are self quarantined. My newly received strawberries painting with Bougie Chevre Bastia.  At least fruit seems to be abundantly available. Stay safe everyone!


My DH will be thrilled to hear fruit is readily available - I didn’t buy enough last Thursday when I did a big grocery shop, and the 18! Pears I ordered from Harry and David are hard as a rock. Thanks for this still life with H


----------



## DrTr

bluerosespf said:


> I got fancy and brought a clutch to "school" today!
> View attachment 4693044


Yes indeed. I’m sitting “in my nest” with my kelly and some LV slg’s for company (my dog too of course). Love your clutch!!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> My DH will be thrilled to hear fruit is readily available - I didn’t buy enough last Thursday when I did a big grocery shop, and the 18! Pears I ordered from Harry and David are hard as a rock. Thanks for this still life with H


I had to go restock spinach, apples and bananas for my green drink and there was plenty available.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I had to go restock spinach, apples and bananas for my green drink and there was plenty available.


Great!  We have tp and other items just fine. Fresh fruit and veggies are vital. Thanks again for starting this thread, it’s a great way to connect and share. Makes me feel less alone.


----------



## abg12

Black beauties


----------



## lolakitten

Bunny says Hi. We both miss ms BBB who is quarantined at the H spa...


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> Black beauties
> View attachment 4693059
> View attachment 4693060


Indeed black beauties! Gorgeous home too 



lolakitten said:


> Bunny says Hi. We both miss ms BBB who is quarantined at the H spa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693106


A cutie. Glad you have at least ONE beauty during this time.


----------



## lolakitten

Tigger says hi too... and now my daughters are wondering what I’m doing


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Great!  We have tp and other items just fine. Fresh fruit and veggies are vital. Thanks again for starting this thread, it’s a great way to connect and share. Makes me feel less alone.


I wasn’t sure this idea would fly, but I think the situation is wearing on all of us.  Today it’s better here.  I’ve been distracted by this thread and the rain has stopped. It’s sunny, so it doesn’t feel so dismal.  If this “social distancing” works, it’ll be well worth it. I’m keeping my fingers crossed. In the meantime, these photos are keeping me smiling....


----------



## lolakitten

Clearly mummy has lost her mind....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847



OMG!!  That’s so funny!


----------



## diane278

lolakitten said:


> Clearly mummy has lost her mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693120


But she dressed you like the Queen of England....and gave you a Tiffany pouch to carry....you’re looking divine!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579



Thank you for starting this thread - I'm in the Bay Area too and it's been great passing the time with these pictures!



Notorious Pink said:


> This is fabulous idea for a thread and I love all the pictures! I will be sure to take some today. Earlier in the week I put my black and blue Robe du Soir on my scarf display and was going to keep it up there as my own private distress sign but my mom thought it was too dark and depressing (looks much better worn). I suppose this is equally appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 4692807



I noticed that the silk somewhat "bunches" on the bottom - any thoughts on how to keep this from happening? See my image below.




When I first saw this CW on this forum I knew I had to track it down! My BF is from France and spent a good deal of time in Paris before moving to California. It's a beautiful scarf that has a special place in our . Please excuse the holes - we haven't had time to patch them yet since we just did this last weekend and will wait a bit before going out for this "non-essential" activity.


----------



## DrTr

passion.du.jour said:


> Thank you for starting this thread - I'm in the Bay Area too and it's been great passing the time with these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the silk somewhat "bunches" on the bottom - any thoughts on how to keep this from happening? See my image below.
> 
> View attachment 4693132
> 
> 
> When I first saw this CW on this forum I knew I had to track it down! My BF is from France and spent a good deal of time in Paris before moving to California. It's a beautiful scarf that has a special place in our . Please excuse the holes - we haven't had time to patch them yet since we just did this last weekend and will wait a bit before going out for this "non-essential" activity.


Love your scarf hanging scarf!  I have the same issue. Every scarf does just that. Don’t know if there is a way around it, but would love to know!  Getting those posts in just right can result in a few extra holes


----------



## lolakitten

passion.du.jour said:


> Thank you for starting this thread - I'm in the Bay Area too and it's been great passing the time with these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the silk somewhat "bunches" on the bottom - any thoughts on how to keep this from happening? See my image below.
> 
> View attachment 4693132
> 
> 
> When I first saw this CW on this forum I knew I had to track it down! My BF is from France and spent a good deal of time in Paris before moving to California. It's a beautiful scarf that has a special place in our . Please excuse the holes - we haven't had time to patch them yet since we just did this last weekend and will wait a bit before going out for this "non-essential" activity.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just brought out my least used bags this past winter just to brighten my day... and my new Rodeo arrived before H boutiques close for 2 weeks (that’s what my SA said).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

My State has not started mandating stay at home yet but I need some vitamin H today so I picked up my new to me Gold GP from the office.  Gave it a Lysol wipe cleansing and it is all fresh and ready to go. So glad to have one in Negonda and another one in country leather.


----------



## marietouchet

DrTr said:


> Love your scarf hanging scarf!  I have the same issue. Every scarf does just that. Don’t know if there is a way around it, but would love to know!  Getting those posts in just right can result in a few extra holes


Has anyone tried steaming the silk ?


----------



## DrTr

marietouchet said:


> Has anyone tried steaming the silk ?


No, but it seems a function of tension at the bottom. Dk if steam would help. Maybe. These hanging systems have been wonky - 3 of 5 silver magnet “elastics” flew apart when installing, couldn’t be repaired, so I had to use 2 hair elastics the same color thanks to an ingenious suggestion by another tpf’r. They work great, but was disappointed in the quality of the bands. Still love the way to display.


----------



## plastic-fish

papertiger said:


> What a beautiful bag!


Thanks PT, I’m honoured by your comment...


----------



## Dupsy

passion.du.jour said:


> Thank you for starting this thread - I'm in the Bay Area too and it's been great passing the time with these
> 
> When I first saw this CW on this forum I knew I had to track it down! My BF is from France and spent a good deal of time in Paris before moving to California. It's a beautiful scarf that has a special place in our . Please excuse the holes - we haven't had time to patch them yet since we just did this last weekend and will wait a bit before going out for this "non-essential" activity.



Your scarf is so beautiful! Would you be kind enough to provide its name and colors? Thanks.


----------



## nymeria

BKC said:


> I spent an hour (yay! 1 hour of quarantine time) taking out my bags from their dust bags and posing them different ways. Here is another one- Vintage BBK28


Oh MY!! She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dupsy

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread... TIA
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579



Thanks for starting this thread. I’ve been working from home since Monday but it’s so dreary out and with everything going on, I don’t much feel like working  It’s been so nice coming here several times today to smile.


----------



## nymeria

Just found this and THANK YOU everyone for making my day. Can't wait to really look at each one tomorrow and savor them.
Great idea OP and everyone else for contributing


----------



## momoc

Dupsy said:


> Your scarf is so beautiful! Would you be kind enough to provide its name and colors? Thanks.



Not OP but that’s the La Cite Cavaliere from FW 2019 in CW 13 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-2019-scarves.1009526/page-114#post-33197677


----------



## Dupsy

momoc said:


> Not OP but that’s the La Cite Cavaliere from FW 2019 in CW 13
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-2019-scarves.1009526/page-114#post-33197677



Thanks!


----------



## momoc

I guess I will join in with the scarf I’m currently hanging - apologies both for dark lighting due to my time of day and its theme (travel) being really against the current situation! However I have decided that it shall stay up on my wall as my little pocket of happiness.


----------



## Dupsy

My Ceinture is hoping that everyone stays safe!


----------



## diane278

momoc said:


> I guess I will join in with the scarf I’m currently hanging - apologies both for dark lighting due to my time of day and its theme (travel) being really against the current situation! However I have decided that it shall stay up on my wall as my little pocket of happiness.
> 
> View attachment 4693198


Absolutely love this scarf....I’d love to have an X-ray of one of my H clutches.


----------



## diane278

So....I’ve opened a bottle of wine.  I’m not much of a drinker but sacrifices have to be made and I’m willing to take one for the team.......also, my skin is getting really dry from all the hand washing (just an unrelated observation)


----------



## ivy1026

Wow scarf to brighten up the day


----------



## BKC

nymeria said:


> Oh MY!! She is just gorgeous!!!


Thank you. Its 15 years old and pristine


----------



## doloresmia

My closet is my happy place right now and here is my H sheltering in place


----------



## akakai

What a night (nuit)! Hope everyone is being safe and enjoying a great evening.


----------



## tlamdang08

akakai said:


> What a night (nuit)! Hope everyone is being safe and enjoying a great evening.


Beautiful view and B


----------



## Hat Trick

akakai said:


> What a night (nuit)! Hope everyone is being safe and enjoying a great evening.



First thing I noticed was the glass of red!  Not yet empty.
Oh and there is a B, a cute rodeo and a nice view.


----------



## charlottawill

lolakitten said:


> Tigger says hi too... and now my daughters are wondering what I’m doing
> View attachment 4693118


"Oh no Mommy's finally lost it!"


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Txoceangirl said:


> I took this a few months ago and it always makes me smile. My fur babies doing a little matchy matchy with RP. Hope it puts a smile on your face too.
> View attachment 4693015


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

lolakitten said:


> Clearly mummy has lost her mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693120


It's a Dallet-palooza!


----------



## nymeria

DrTr said:


> Dave my wonderful boy was not particularly happy to pose. He makes my K28 look like a tiny bag!  He did share that green is really more his color  (his collars etc are all in green).
> 
> His face is “awww come on mom” and “nope, not looking”   Also a funny from a friend for dog lovers.
> View attachment 4692892
> View attachment 4692893
> View attachment 4692894


This could be the funniest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## Suzil

DrTr said:


> Dave my wonderful boy was not particularly happy to pose. He makes my K28 look like a tiny bag!  He did share that green is really more his color  (his collars etc are all in green).
> 
> His face is “awww come on mom” and “nope, not looking”   Also a funny from a friend for dog lovers.
> View attachment 4692892
> View attachment 4692893
> View attachment 4692894


I love Dave (and your bag of course!). I have 2 sable boys. GSDs are the best!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Looking forward to Easter .... these cheery colours lifted my spirit somewhat.


----------



## diane278

Even though I’ll be staying home today (again) I decided to choose a bag I’d use in case of a miracle where I was free to go back to my previous life....the one I had about a week ago.

Today’s winner:


----------



## Hillychristie

Let's hope that miracle will arrive soon, diane278 and thanks for starting this thread


----------



## bluerosespf

My pants may not not have a button, but at least I'm well-accessorized:


----------



## passion.du.jour

lolakitten said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you!



marietouchet said:


> Has anyone tried steaming the silk ?



Yes,  I steamed/ironed the silk before hanging it. The creases from the folds are improved, but unfortunately, didn't help with the folds on the bottom. I think it's just gravity!



Dupsy said:


> Your scarf is so beautiful! Would you be kind enough to provide its name and colors? Thanks.



This is the La Cite Cavaliere scarf by Octave Marsal - I credit finding this scarf and color from this site thanks to all those who posted and shared! Hope you are able to track it down 



momoc said:


> I guess I will join in with the scarf I’m currently hanging - apologies both for dark lighting due to my time of day and its theme (travel) being really against the current situation! However I have decided that it shall stay up on my wall as my little pocket of happiness.
> 
> View attachment 4693198



This is beautiful! Seems like your scarf is more taut and doesn't have the folds that I experience. Very nice!


----------



## tking03

Funny thread! I snuck into my office today with my favorite old hac


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> I guess I will join in with the scarf I’m currently hanging - apologies both for dark lighting due to my time of day and its theme (travel) being really against the current situation! However I have decided that it shall stay up on my wall as my little pocket of happiness.
> 
> View attachment 4693198


Lovely bright color!  Looks great. I love our scarf hanging system. We rotate art every week or two for a moving exhibition.  I also get to see and us more of my scarves that way.


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> This could be the funniest thing I've ever seen!!


Thank you so much!  He’s usually so alert and happy looking but not for this pupperazzi session  he was NOT impressed with my Kelly and posing. I have to say I look much happier while wearing her and posing with her than he does!!!



Suzil said:


> I love Dave (and your bag of course!). I have 2 sable boys. GSDs are the best!!


Thank you so much Suzil - I bet your sable boys are gorgeous!  GSDs ARE the best!  Dave’s “girlfriend” is a sable girl named Stella and she’s a gorgeous GSD too. It’s so much better sheltering in place with Dave (DH too of course when he’s here).


----------



## DrTr

akakai said:


> What a night (nuit)! Hope everyone is being safe and enjoying a great evening.


Wow!! Beautiful photo, gorgeous bag and the wine looks yum 



tking03 said:


> Funny thread! I snuck into my office today with my favorite old hac


Love your HAC! Looks perfect and well loved at the same time


----------



## abg12

Birkin Blues


----------



## tlamdang08

My red family


----------



## diane278

Caught today’s BdC peeking out the widow.  I know she’s lonely.


----------



## diane278

Well, I gave into her whining and agreed to a play date visit with a friend.  But I did enforce the _personal distance _rule. Unlike people, bags only require 3-4 feet.


----------



## Mrs.Z

abg12 said:


> Birkin Blues
> View attachment 4693647


Hermes blues are the best, this is so fabulous!


----------



## diane278

@abg12  and @tlamdang08 
It looks like I might need to add a blue and a red bag to my closet.......


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> Well, I gave into her whining and agreed to a play date visit with a friend.  But I did enforce the _personal distance _rule. Unlike people, bags only require 3-4 feet.
> View attachment 4693658


Too funny !!!


----------



## tking03

DrTr said:


> Wow!! Beautiful photo, gorgeous bag and the wine looks yum
> 
> 
> Love your HAC! Looks perfect and well loved at the same time


Thank you - the more weathered she gets the more I love her. Calfskin, unlike my own skin, looks better as time goes on IMO. I have H bags in the more resilient leathers but nothing beats box calf which is why this big red beauty gets carried almost every day. Sun, rain, and snow, she wants to see it all!


----------



## DrTr

tking03 said:


> Thank you - the more weathered she gets the more I love her. Calfskin, unlike my own skin, looks better as time goes on IMO. I have H bags in the more resilient leathers but nothing beats box calf which is why this big red beauty gets carried almost every day. Sun, rain, and snow, she wants to see it all!


Just had to laugh out loud - yes, boxcalf looks better as it ages compared to our skins  I agree your bag is just beautiful as it ages and patinas. So glad you shared.


----------



## ivy1026

Can you spot the H?


----------



## tlamdang08

ivy1026 said:


> Can you spot the H?


i rarely use lipstick but since H-lipsticks out, i wear them 12/24 hours a day .
Good background, I almost missed it .


----------



## ivy1026

tlamdang08 said:


> i rarely use lipstick but since H-lipsticks out, i wear them 12/24 hours a day .
> Good background, I almost missed it .



Their lipstick quality is quite good.  Just don’t like the price tag


----------



## gracekelly

They promised us rain so I took out two bags that would do well in it.  Alas the only traveling they have done is out of the closet.  Trim bag in black lisse  with contrast stitching and Bolide in raisin chèvre . The cavale  strap came along for the ride.


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving all the shelter in place pictures. Here’s my contribution. Ms BBB30 with my new Jungle Love Love twilly. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy


----------



## diane278

ivy1026 said:


> Can you spot the H?



I love LEGO’s. (As long as I don’t step on one)


----------



## Rouge H

diane278 said:


> I love LEGO’s. (As long as I don’t step on one)



 LMAO


----------



## SPBiaes

Two of my favorite scarves at the moment along with two of my precious babies:


----------



## nymeria

tking03 said:


> Funny thread! I snuck into my office today with my favorite old hac


WOW!! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

For all of you with young children at home . . .

Lip Balm for our morning walk
Poppy Lip Shine for our evening outings


----------



## ivy1026

diane278 said:


> I love LEGO’s. (As long as I don’t step on one)


----------



## Hillychristie

Just harvested some fresh limes from my garden and plan to keep myself busy in the kitchen today


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Just harvested some fresh limes from my garden and plan to keep myself busy in the kitchen today


Sort of makes me think of what a Hermès charcuterie board would look like.....I’d happily give up the sliced meats and cheeses for those bracelets!


----------



## diane278

lcd_purse_girl said:


> For all of you with young children at home . . .
> 
> Lip Balm for our morning walk
> Poppy Lip Shine for our evening outings
> 
> View attachment 4693810


Nice ride!


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Sort of makes me think of what a Hermès charcuterie board would look like.....I’d happily give up the sliced meats and cheeses for those bracelets!


I'm glad you like the picture. When I was plucking my limes this morning, the first thoughts were of you and your thread


----------



## aisham

Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..



Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!! 




Anemone : Flowers .. so ... 

Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...




Anemone : woooow flowers 

Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers 

Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..

Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind  

10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..

20 seconds later .. 

Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........




_________________

this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


----------



## Txoceangirl

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old doughtier : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Adorable....


----------



## TeeCee77

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Omg love this! Thank you!! Love your beautiful bags and flowers!


----------



## diane278

About a week ago (I’ve sort of lost track of time), I thought it would be fun to fill some large paper mache Easter eggs I saw with treats for neighborhood children.  (8 girls & 4 boys)
Why not?, I thought. It’ll be a breeze, I thought.
Day 1: it began well enough.....things lined up and ready. (Took the pic to send to my sister.)


Day 2: I no longer know what I’ve put in which eggs.  I don’t even know which eggs I’ve checked, because I’ve abandoned this so many times. I ate a bag of candy meant for the eggs and felt no regret. (Sister no longer interested) 


Today: 6 more to bag and I’m done!  I chose to share the final results with my octogone, despite the fact that she Showed little interest.....


----------



## fabuleux

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Is this Rouge de Cœur or is that a different color?


----------



## diane278

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Love it! It was worth every one of those 20 minutes! 
What’s in those paper squishes? I could do those with some of the neighborhood kids...  .


----------



## aisham

Txoceangirl said:


> Adorable....



Thanks you are adorable 



TeeCee77 said:


> Omg love this! Thank you!! Love your beautiful bags and flowers!



Thank you so much , I miss my bags so much  more than most people . Looking out the window is my daily activity now 



fabuleux said:


> Is this Rouge de Cœur or is that a different color?



yes B25 rouge de core togo ghw . It is cloudy outside so the color might not look right . 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-25cm-birkin.235756/page-123#post-33480364



diane278 said:


> Love it! It was worth every one of those 20 minutes!
> What’s in those paper squishes? I could do those with some of the neighborhood kids...  .



I am glad  I had to lock my self in my room to escape the little ones . 

My creative daughter cuts A4 paper into the shape she want ,one for the back and one for the front .. draw on it then color . Then, she uses duct tape to attach both sides , then she used an old pillow filing to fill the squishes . Garbage bags work fine as well or cotton pads , but and I quote " pillow filling make them slow rise " . It is amazing of you to think of your neighbors  best wishes to you


----------



## aisham

diane278 said:


> Day 2: I no longer know what I’ve put in which eggs.  I don’t even know which eggs I’ve checked, because I’ve abandoned this so many times. I ate a bag of candy meant for the eggs and felt no regret. (Sister no longer interested)




This made me lough  the fact that you ate a bag of candy with no regrets


----------



## Cookiefiend

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


This is so cute! Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

While not purses, they are Hermès! 


I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


----------



## plastic-fish

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


Those bright colours are just what I needed...


----------



## Cookiefiend

plastic-fish said:


> Those bright colours are just what I needed...


Thank you! It's supposed to be like a life-savers roll - Pineapple (LCC), Lemon (PeF), Orange (E), Cherry (FP), Lime (TB), Grape (NS), Strawberry (K-Mt), and Melon (OdUJ) 
(I know there's only 5 flavors in that roll, but I needed 8 )


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


I love seeing H scarves....I only have a few.....share all the scarves you want!
I never thought about themes here....other than surviving the isolation with my sanity intact.


----------



## luckylove

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread



What a happy rainbow of color!


----------



## Chanelandco

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


Your collection is TDF. Gorgeous pieces


----------



## plastic-fish

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It's supposed to be like a life-savers roll - Pineapple (LCC), Lemon (PeF), Orange (E), Cherry (FP), Lime (TB), Grape (NS), Strawberry (K-Mt), and Melon (OdUJ)
> (I know there's only 5 flavors in that roll, but I needed 8 )


Brilliant!!  Maybe we all need eight flavours these days  Keep up the humour and gorgeous scarves...


----------



## Senbei

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread



what a lovely gathering! I love your tohu bohu scarf. I wish Hermes would reissue that one.


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I love seeing H scarves....I only have a few.....share all the scarves you want!
> I never thought about themes here.....other than surviving the isolation with my sanity intact.


Ha! I am trying to hold onto my sanity as well. Fun threads like this really do help! 


luckylove said:


> What a happy rainbow of color!


Happy is what I'm looking for! 


Chanelandco said:


> Your collection is TDF. Gorgeous pieces


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Senbei said:


> what a lovely gathering! I love your tohu bohu scarf. I wish Hermes would reissue that one.


Thanks! I wish they would too… I'd love it in a mousseline!


----------



## marbella8

abg12 said:


> Birkin Blues
> View attachment 4693647



Can you please tell us the names of the different colors? Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Chanelandco

Hello... It ´s me
I was wondering if after all this time searching for me you are going to keep me in your closet?!
They say that it is a pity for me to seat there.
And I fullly agree to that
Helllllo ?! can you hear me?

Hello from the closeeeeet,
I must have called a thousand times to tell you I would love to breath some fresh air !
But when I call you never seem to be there 
Hello from the closeeeeet
I wish I could go bymself make my maiden voyage!!


----------



## diane278

Chanelandco said:


> Hello... It ´s me
> I was wondering if after all this time searching for me you are going to keep me in your closet?!
> They say that it is a pity for me to seat there.
> And I fullly agree to that
> Helllllo ?! can you hear me?
> 
> Hello from the closeeeeet,
> I must have called a thousand times to tell you I would love to breath some fresh air !
> But when I call you never seem to be there
> Hello from the closeeeeet
> I wish I could go bymself make my maiden voyage!!


You poor neglected thing! If this mistreatment continues, you just get yourself over to my house. You’ll be begging to rest in the closet after a couple of weeks with me! PM me and I’ll send you my address and directions on how to get here.  On second thought, just jump on a UPS truck. My UPS driver, Nate, is great. He’ll have you here faster than you can change the twilly on your handle!
Oh...and please wear your dust bag on the journey....just to be safe.


----------



## abg12

marbella8 said:


> Can you please tell us the names of the different colors? Gorgeous collection!


Sure, from left to right:
Bleu Electrique, Bleu Lagon, Bleu Celeste and Bleu Jean


----------



## abg12

My least used birkin. When this pandemic is over, I’m gonna make a point to rock this gorgeous lady more often




Tosca/rose tyrien


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> My least used birkin. When this pandemic is over, I’m gonna make a point to rock this gorgeous lady more often
> View attachment 4694096
> View attachment 4694097


She’s gorgeous and deserves the love! (Love the colors you’ve got going in your house....)


----------



## rutabaga

abg12 said:


> My least used birkin. When this pandemic is over, I’m gonna make a point to rock this gorgeous lady more often
> View attachment 4694096
> View attachment 4694097
> 
> 
> Tosca/rose tyrien



It looks so good with your couch. Love that shade of green!


----------



## abg12

diane278 said:


> She’s gorgeous and deserves the love! (Love the colors you’ve got going in your house....)


Thank you. 
I love color which is why Hermes is such a natural fit for me


----------



## marbella8

abg12 said:


> Sure, from left to right:
> Bleu Electrique, Bleu Lagon, Bleu Celeste and Bleu Jean



Thank you!


----------



## Chanelandco

abg12 said:


> My least used birkin. When this pandemic is over, I’m gonna make a point to rock this gorgeous lady more often
> View attachment 4694096
> View attachment 4694097
> 
> 
> Tosca/rose tyrien


Gorgeous color. And love those flowers.


----------



## Chanelandco

diane278 said:


> You poor neglected thing! If this mistreatment continues, you just get yourself over to my house. You’ll be begging to rest in the closet after a couple of weeks with me! PM me and I’ll send you my address and directions on how to get here.  On second thought, just jump on a UPS truck. My UPS driver, Nate, is great. He’ll have you here faster than you can change the twilly on your handle!
> Oh...and please wear your dust bag on the journey....just to be safe.



This made me laugh out loud! Thank you for this thread Diane.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I love LEGO’s. (As long as I don’t step on one)


Me too! I broke my toe slipping on a Lego instruction booklet when my son was three (dangerous stuff Lego!). He’s 24 now and I still remind him occasionally


----------



## luvparis21

Happy FriYay!
Thank you @diane278 for starting this thread! I love it!

As I was making my espresso earlier this morning, I made a mental note that I need to contribute to this thread and that’s when I realized I have H goodies right in front of me! I will try to do the bags/shawls eye candy this weekend...


----------



## tlamdang08

H Fashion vs CoVID-19
Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


----------



## aless

This thread has been making me smile today. I am halfway through a quarantine and I think I have spent a little too much time alone. Have been considering asking the pet store to deliver a goldfish so I can have some company .  Anyway, I cannot go out, so have brought l’esprit de la foret to me!


----------



## meowlett

My quarantine corner for my scarves and my Evie.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed



Fabulous!


----------



## lolakitten

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


 Omg gorgeous and the flowers 


meowlett said:


> My quarantine corner for my scarves and my Evie.
> View attachment 4694170


I looooooove the Panthere Pardus scarf


----------



## bluerosespf

Just hanging out on the sofa watching crap TV. At least we're not out of liquor yet. Will probably cut back on studying because my university, in addition to boing virtual for the rest of the semester, has announced that all grades will be pass/fail. Which is kind of a bummer for the class I have an A in.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


Beautiful! The other day I laid my entire scarf collection out on the guest bed. I think I just wanted to see some bright colors and beautiful things to get my mind off covid...


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


And high fashion wins! The hat’s hilarious, but the Hermès face mask is truly an original!
I never would have thought of that! In that middle photo of you looking at the camera,  you really  resemble a nurse.....


----------



## diane278

bluerosespf said:


> Just hanging out on the sofa watching crap TV. At least we're not out of liquor yet. Will probably cut back on studying because my university, in addition to boing virtual for the rest of the semester, has announced that all grades will be pass/fail. Which is kind of a bummer for the class I have an A in.
> View attachment 4694174


Any chance I can stop by and pick up a margarita later today?


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Fabulous!





diane278 said:


> And high fashion wins! The hat’s hilarious, but the Hermès face mask is truly an original!
> I never would have thought of that! In that middle photo of you looking at the camera,  you really  resemble a nurse.....


Thank youuuu


----------



## Rhl2987

DrTr said:


> Dave my wonderful boy was not particularly happy to pose. He makes my K28 look like a tiny bag!  He did share that green is really more his color  (his collars etc are all in green).
> 
> His face is “awww come on mom” and “nope, not looking”   Also a funny from a friend for dog lovers.
> View attachment 4692892
> View attachment 4692893
> View attachment 4692894


Dave, my DH, refused to pose for pictures. The last time he held my bag for me was while I was pregnant and had to use the restroom. It's surprisingly not too small for his frame. Hahaha. Love your pictures and your caption! I have two Rottweilers so also love big dogs!


----------



## DrTr

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Lovely bags and great storytelling


----------



## DreamingPink

Baby B/K and baby transformers


----------



## DrTr

Rhl2987 said:


> Dave, my DH, refused to pose for pictures. The last time he held my bag for me was while I was pregnant and had to use the restroom. It's surprisingly not too small for his frame. Hahaha. Love your pictures and your caption! I have two Rottweilers so also love big dogs!


Love that your DH is named Dave too! Our guy was just such a Dave when we met him at 6 weeks
Glad your Dave stepped up when you were pregnant!
I bet your Rottweilers are wonderful - I have always loved big dogs too, even when they were bigger than me back when


----------



## DrTr

Cookiefiend said:


> While not purses, they are Hermès!
> View attachment 4694022
> 
> I was prepping for an upcoming theme on the SOTD thread


ALL H welcome!! Gorgeous roll of 8 lifesavers  I noted at 2:00 EST that H is now officially not shipping for who knows how long. I was a bit sad, but relieved for their employees. Even though we don’t know how long yet, this will change and get better eventually. Hope as many as possible stay healthy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DreamingPink said:


> Baby B/K and baby transformers


Omg


----------



## bluerosespf

diane278 said:


> Any chance I can stop by and pick up a margarita later today?



I'll trade you a cocktail for some dried chickpeas and toilet paper!!!!


----------



## DrTr

Chanelandco said:


> Hello... It ´s me
> I was wondering if after all this time searching for me you are going to keep me in your closet?!
> They say that it is a pity for me to seat there.
> And I fullly agree to that
> Helllllo ?! can you hear me?
> 
> Hello from the closeeeeet,
> I must have called a thousand times to tell you I would love to breath some fresh air !
> But when I call you never seem to be there
> Hello from the closeeeeet
> I wish I could go bymself make my maiden voyage!!


Love it and your Kelly speaking


----------



## Chanelandco

DrTr said:


> Love it and your Kelly speaking


She is singing Adele


----------



## cocomlle

Kid obliged while playing Star Wars Battlefront II on the Xbox:


----------



## DrTr

Chanelandco said:


> She is singing Adele


Yikes I feel like I’m one of the “olds”!  Didn’t even think about singing. It was fabulous either way, and I notice she’s had offers to get her out 



cocomlle said:


> Kid obliged while playing Star Wars Battlefront II on the Xbox:
> View attachment 4694249


Perfect!  So nice they :volunteered: for you.  Gorgeous bag!!! And of course Star Wars year is too!


----------



## Chanelandco

DrTr said:


> Yikes I feel like I’m one of the “olds”!  Didn’t even think about singing. It was fabulous either way, and I notice she’s had offers to get her out


Yes she got offer to get her out. I am freaking out !


----------



## DrTr

Chanelandco said:


> Yes she got offer to get her out. I am freaking out !


I bet her love will remain true since yours is true!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


Bravo, girl, Bravo! Applause!


----------



## Dupsy

Chanelandco said:


> Hello... It ´s me
> I was wondering if after all this time searching for me you are going to keep me in your closet?!
> They say that it is a pity for me to seat there.
> And I fullly agree to that
> Helllllo ?! can you hear me?
> 
> Hello from the closeeeeet,
> I must have called a thousand times to tell you I would love to breath some fresh air !
> But when I call you never seem to be there
> Hello from the closeeeeet
> I wish I could go bymself make my maiden voyage!!



You poor beauty  Don’t worry, this too shall pass and you’ll get to breathe all the air you want!


----------



## tlamdang08

Be safe please 


Jbizzybeetle said:


> Bravo, girl, Bravo! Applause!


----------



## diane278

DreamingPink said:


> Baby B/K and baby transformers


They really know how to show off your bags. I’m loving that “tough” stance!


----------



## TeeCee77

Chanelandco said:


> Hello... It ´s me
> I was wondering if after all this time searching for me you are going to keep me in your closet?!
> They say that it is a pity for me to seat there.
> And I fullly agree to that
> Helllllo ?! can you hear me?
> 
> Hello from the closeeeeet,
> I must have called a thousand times to tell you I would love to breath some fresh air !
> But when I call you never seem to be there
> Hello from the closeeeeet
> I wish I could go bymself make my maiden voyage!!


Omg, yes! Love love love


----------



## Rhl2987

abg12 said:


> Black beauties
> View attachment 4693059
> View attachment 4693060


Your home is beautiful!! Lovely bags too!


----------



## Rhl2987

passion.du.jour said:


> Thank you for starting this thread - I'm in the Bay Area too and it's been great passing the time with these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the silk somewhat "bunches" on the bottom - any thoughts on how to keep this from happening? See my image below.
> 
> View attachment 4693132
> 
> 
> When I first saw this CW on this forum I knew I had to track it down! My BF is from France and spent a good deal of time in Paris before moving to California. It's a beautiful scarf that has a special place in our . Please excuse the holes - we haven't had time to patch them yet since we just did this last weekend and will wait a bit before going out for this "non-essential" activity.


Gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ajaxbreaker said:


> Beautiful! The other day I laid my entire scarf collection out on the guest bed. I think I just wanted to see some bright colors and beautiful things to get my mind off covid...


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lejic

meowlett said:


> My quarantine corner for my scarves and my Evie.
> View attachment 4694170


Oh those are gorgeous! Aaaand another one for the scarf wishlist!


----------



## Hillychristie

To Queen and Princess Kelly, "At your service, my majesty."


----------



## passion.du.jour

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


 this!!! Beautiful bags!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


So creative! Loving the bright colors.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> To Queen and Princess Kelly, "At your service, my majesty."


Love love all, the bags and the nano, plus new way to tie a bow


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> So creative! Loving the bright colors.


Thank you, something fun out of boresome


----------



## abg12

Rhl2987 said:


> Your home is beautiful!! Lovely bags too!


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## msPing

Love love this thread.. I’ve been walking around every once in awhile with a H baby. Lol. My hubby surprisingly understand


----------



## diane278

msPing said:


> Love love this thread.. I’ve been walking around every once in awhile with a H baby. Lol. My hubby surprisingly understand


Welcome to the club!  We’re here to enable strolls around the house carrying a favorite bag.....or setting it down to stare at it....whatever works.


----------



## tlamdang08

msPing said:


> Love love this thread.. I’ve been walking around every once in awhile with a H baby. Lol. My hubby surprisingly understand


Same with you. DH just smile when he goes look for me around the house and find Me in my closet setting up 
a blue family 
( will welcome two more members which will arrive next week)
But now let me introduce : bleu nuit  ( picotin), bleu indigo( B25),bleu encre ( clic16), bleu Mykonos( bastia)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


----------



## Mrs.Z

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


Oh love this!  I framed it in a different colorway, will take a pic later!


----------



## nymeria

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


SO creative- thanks!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you for this thread!

New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)


----------



## momasaurus

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


You made my day!!!! Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> You poor neglected thing! If this mistreatment continues, you just get yourself over to my house. You’ll be begging to rest in the closet after a couple of weeks with me! PM me and I’ll send you my address and directions on how to get here.  On second thought, just jump on a UPS truck. My UPS driver, Nate, is great. He’ll have you here faster than you can change the twilly on your handle!
> Oh...and please wear your dust bag on the journey....just to be safe.


LOLOLOL


----------



## momasaurus

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


Christian Siriano and his team are making facemasks for health workers in NYC (I love him). I think you are 2 steps ahead of him here!!! Well done.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


Stunning. Your photo looks like it would be in a design magazine!


----------



## momasaurus

DreamingPink said:


> Baby B/K and baby transformers


This is superb!!!


----------



## marzipanchen

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607


swoooon - I love both the So Kelly and the lovely shawl. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Genie27

I’m on Day One - irises over morning coffee.


----------



## LouiseCPH

marzipanchen said:


> swoooon - I love both the So Kelly and the lovely shawl. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you [emoji7]! Needless to say I am itching to actually wear it [emoji2]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607


Any chance of a mod shot at some point? I’d love to see it on someone.


----------



## diane278

Anyone up for a game of Hermès Jenga this morning?

I tried to make it taller but some of the clutches started fighting about who should be on top of the stack....and the usually sedate black Medor kept sabotaging everyone by causing landslides.....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Same with you. DH just smile when he goes look for me around the house and find Me in my closet setting up
> a blue family
> ( will welcome two more members which will arrive next week)
> But now let me introduce : bleu nuit  ( picotin), bleu indigo( B25),bleu encre ( clic16), bleu Mykonos( bastia)


Such a cute tie on the mannequin!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607


Twins on the shawl!


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Any chance of a mod shot at some point? I’d love to see it on someone.



How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


Thank you! It looks great on you! Is it a size 22?


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> So....I’ve opened a bottle of wine.  I’m not much of a drinker but sacrifices have to be made and I’m willing to take one for the team.......also, my skin is getting really dry from all the hand washing (just an unrelated observation)
> View attachment 4693201


SAME! I haven't had alcohol in so long because we don't really go out or drink, but I opened a bottle of rose last weekend. It stopped tasting good on Thursday so I didn't finish the bottle, but I did have a small glass everyday! My skin has been really dry because winters are dry where I am and I try to apply lotion to the backs of my hands multiple times a day.


----------



## Rhl2987

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> Well, I gave into her whining and agreed to a play date visit with a friend.  But I did enforce the _personal distance _rule. Unlike people, bags only require 3-4 feet.
> View attachment 4693658


Haha. Love this!


----------



## Rhl2987

MotoChiq said:


> Loving all the shelter in place pictures. Here’s my contribution. Ms BBB30 with my new Jungle Love Love twilly. Hope everyone stays safe and healthy


This is gorgeous! Is this a "new" BBB or vintage? I have the same that I got last fall from my store. Love yours! She looks like you use and enjoy her.


----------



## Rhl2987

Hillychristie said:


> Just harvested some fresh limes from my garden and plan to keep myself busy in the kitchen today


Those look beautiful! Are they tiny? We have a lemon tree inside with plenty of flowers but I don't know that we'll see a lemon anytime soon. The flowers are fragrant though!


----------



## Rhl2987

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


Those flowers are stunning! Please post more pictures so we can enjoy!


----------



## lulilu

aisham said:


> Rouge de core : Hey Anemone come here for a sec ..
> View attachment 4693934
> 
> 
> Rouge De core : Look out the window .. What do you see !!!
> 
> View attachment 4693935
> 
> 
> Anemone : Flowers .. so ...
> 
> *I love your zinnias and other flowers!  Do the zinnias bloom all season?  Do you mind saying where you live?  In the NE US we are not ready to plant (even if the garden centers were still open) but I am always looking for something that doesn't get bedraggled before mid-summer.*
> 
> Rouge De core : PLEASE look again  ...
> 
> View attachment 4693936
> 
> 
> Anemone : woooow flowers
> 
> Rouge De Core : THEY ARE Rouge De Core and Anemone flowers
> 
> Anemone : Let me take a close look .. Heeeemmmmm they look more like rouge de core AND rose pourpre to me ..
> 
> Rouge De Core : Anemone just roll with it ... we are in quarantine with KIDS .. I might lose my mind
> 
> 10 year old daughter : Wait just right there no one moves .. I will bring my home made paper squishes ..
> 
> 20 seconds later ..
> 
> Anemone : Nooooo I serenader , They got me........
> 
> View attachment 4693941
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> this took 20 mints to post  ... Kids ... Kids ... Kids


----------



## Rhl2987

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


This is a beautiful use of your things!!


----------



## Rhl2987

bluerosespf said:


> Just hanging out on the sofa watching crap TV. At least we're not out of liquor yet. Will probably cut back on studying because my university, in addition to boing virtual for the rest of the semester, has announced that all grades will be pass/fail. Which is kind of a bummer for the class I have an A in.
> 
> View attachment 4694174


Love the well-stocked liquor situation! And I'm sorry about school. That is happening many places, as far as I know, but congratulations on your A!! You will know you got it, but that is disappointing.


----------



## Rhl2987

msPing said:


> Love love this thread.. I’ve been walking around every once in awhile with a H baby. Lol. My hubby surprisingly understand


I love that!! Good use of your bags. Missing using them right now.


----------



## Rhl2987

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607


Cute wall hooks!


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Thank you! It looks great on you! Is it a size 22?





Rhl2987 said:


> Love your whole outfit!





Rhl2987 said:


> Cute wall hooks!



Yes, it is a 22. I learned to love hobo-bags from Bottega Veneta, but I am coming to realize that the North-South versions of Hermès are very nice too!

And thank you all for nice comments [emoji4]


----------



## ivy1026

Getting some vitamin D


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

when “crazy virus shopping” broke out last Saturday, we ran by the liquor store for cheap whiskey for hot totties, but discovered a better alternative—the only “shake” allowed these days.


----------



## aisham

Kelly 20 blue sapphire : Hi ! I am in the closet quarantined thinking of mommy Kelly who is also quarantined by @mariometa . I miss you mommy . Please rescue me from this Hermes addict human ASAP !!!





P.S : My human is going crazy . She is photoshopping things now !!!


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


Beautiful choice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> when “crazy virus shopping” broke out last Saturday, we ran by the liquor store for cheap whiskey for hot totties, but discovered a better alternative—the only “shake” allowed these days.
> View attachment 4694664


Love the idea of "the only shake allowed "


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh love this!  I framed it in a different colorway, will take a pic later!


Ohhh, would love to see!



CanuckBagLover said:


> Stunning. Your photo looks like it would be in a design magazine!


I'm blushing, thank you!


----------



## diane278

aisham said:


> Kelly 20 blue sapphire : In the closet quarantined thinking of mommy Kelly who is also quarantined by @mariometa . I miss you mommy . Please rescue me from this Hermes addict human ASAP !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694706
> 
> 
> P.S : My human is going crazy . She is photoshopping things now !!!


But she’s photoshopping with style so it’s all good!


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> when “crazy virus shopping” broke out last Saturday, we ran by the liquor store for cheap whiskey for hot totties, but discovered a better alternative—the only “shake” allowed these days.
> View attachment 4694664


I’ve been thinking about getting some Baileys. But I’m not much of a drinker and it’s so strong....


----------



## tlamdang08

aisham said:


> Kelly 20 blue sapphire : In the closet quarantined thinking of mommy Kelly who is also quarantined by @mariometa . I miss you mommy . Please rescue me from this Hermes addict human ASAP !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694706
> 
> 
> P.S : My human is going crazy . She is photoshopping things now !!!


 I love this bleu, I keep looking for small leather goods from H.com to fill my emptiness. But the joy has to put on hold for now 
your mini is amazing, TDF


----------



## aisham

diane278 said:


> But she’s photoshopping with style so it’s all good!



 Yes I am  Please note that if anyone is in need of a photoshopped picture of them in Paris in front of Hermes 24 faubourg boutique , I am taking requests


----------



## aisham

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this bleu, I keep looking for small leather goods from H.com to fill my emptiness. But the joy has to put on hold for now
> your mini is amazing, TDF



 Blue is my favorite color . I understand that need , our boutique is still open but I am trying my best not to visit


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting some Baileys. But I’m not much of a drinker and it’s so strong....


Get some rose wine instead. It is lighter but be careful not to drink too much it will dry your throat out which is not a good idea this time. Tea is also a good source to reach now.


----------



## tlamdang08

aisham said:


> Blue is my favorite color . I understand that need , our boutique is still open but I am trying my best not to visit


 wow you have a strong mind 


Rhl2987 said:


> This is a beautiful use of your things!!


Thank you, I think I gain to a new level of addiction to use one scarf a day.


----------



## tlamdang08

momasaurus said:


> Christian Siriano and his team are making facemasks for health workers in NYC (I love him). I think you are 2 steps ahead of him here!!! Well done.



Thank you, Suddenly I feel like I have a strong sense of fashion. I use to watch Christian Siriano in the Project Runway game show.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting some Baileys. But I’m not much of a drinker and it’s so strong....


Bailey’s and chocolate ice cream!
I think that’s what a former drinking establishment put in a Brandy Alexander.
BTW: When you pay $20 for a gallon of whiskey, it isn’t Strong.


----------



## ladysarah

momasaurus said:


> Christian Siriano and his team are making facemasks for health workers in NYC (I love him). I think you are 2 steps ahead of him here!!! Well done.





momasaurus said:


> Christian Siriano and his team are making facemasks for health workers in NYC (I love him). I think you are 2 steps ahead of him here!!! Well done.


Oh tell us more! Sounds amazing.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Such a cute tie on the mannequin!


I learn from @turfnsurf 
the mannequin has a smaller neck than mine so the tail end up showing more


----------



## Marmotte

Also staying at home in Switzerland... going nowhere but enjoying my B30


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> Oh tell us more! Sounds amazing.


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/christian-siriano-making-free-face-153502267.html
hope that I don't start to reroute this  thread


----------



## tlamdang08

Marmotte said:


> Also staying at home in Switzerland... going nowhere but enjoying my B30
> View attachment 4694729


awh cute


----------



## More bags

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607


Congratulations on your So Kelly and shawl - beautiful colours! I am your So Kelly sister, mine is a 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir.


----------



## LouiseCPH

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your So Kelly and shawl - beautiful colours! I am your So Kelly sister, mine is a 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir.



Thank you! I am sure your blues So Kelly is very beautiful [emoji7]. It seems to be a bag that is a little under the radar - only extensive research on TPF got me interested, but so far I am a fan...without having really worn it yet [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## bluerosespf

My sofa wanted to wear a CSGM today! So I obliged. Thank you to everyone - you're keeping me sane during all this.


----------



## luckylove

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you! I am sure your blues So Kelly is very beautiful [emoji7]. It seems to be a bag that is a little under the radar - only extensive research on TPF got me interested, but so far I am a fan...without having really worn it yet [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



I wish they would begin producing the So Kelly again. I always thought it was a chic bag without being too obvious. Congratulations on yours!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> You poor neglected thing! If this mistreatment continues, you just get yourself over to my house. You’ll be begging to rest in the closet after a couple of weeks with me! PM me and I’ll send you my address and directions on how to get here.  On second thought, just jump on a UPS truck. My UPS driver, Nate, is great. He’ll have you here faster than you can change the twilly on your handle!
> Oh...and please wear your dust bag on the journey....just to be safe.


What she said!


----------



## bluerosespf

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> New-to-me bag and shawl arrived just as the world came to a halt,  so now I try to enjoy them from my “what am I wearing tomorrow”-wall (as it takes little planning to put on jeans and a t-shirt for working from home....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694607



When this is over, these two want to come over to play:


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> H Fashion vs CoVID-19
> Please have a safe day and keep you emotional high, sense of humor needed


Awesome


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> Awesome


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> When this is over, these two want to come over to play:
> 
> View attachment 4694773


oh my, this blue is another awe-some bleu. Thank for sharing


----------



## DreamingPink

Ms. Azalee at backyard


----------



## luckylove

bluerosespf said:


> When this is over, these two want to come over to play:
> 
> View attachment 4694773



I am loving these So Kelly's!! Hermes, can you hear us pleading to bring them back??


----------



## MotoChiq

Rhl2987 said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this a "new" BBB or vintage? I have the same that I got last fall from my store. Love yours! She looks like you use and enjoy her.



Thanks dear! I got her last fall as well  life is too short to not take her out. Unless it’s raining and then my Barenia Kelly comes out


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Anyone up for a game of Hermès Jenga this morning?
> 
> I tried to make it taller but some of the clutches started fighting about who should be on top of the stack....and the usually sedate black Medor kept sabotaging everyone by causing landslides.....
> View attachment 4694619


I should add a clutch to my life soon. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## passion.du.jour

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


Loving this minimalist set-up with the pops of color!


----------



## Tonimichelle

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


Looking fabulous!


----------



## passion.du.jour

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


Your outfits look great! That shawl is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


You look fabulous, great colours!


----------



## More bags

bluerosespf said:


> When this is over, these two want to come over to play:
> 
> View attachment 4694773


Beautiful So Kelly, such a lovely colour!


----------



## LouiseCPH

bluerosespf said:


> When this is over, these two want to come over to play:
> 
> View attachment 4694773



Gorgeous! We have a play date [emoji4]


----------



## More bags

One more So Kelly pic, an archive picture.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Tonimichelle said:


> Looking fabulous!





passion.du.jour said:


> Your outfits look great! That shawl is beautiful!





More bags said:


> You look fabulous, great colours!



Thank you very much! Nice to have TPF to get response from, when you otherwise only get to go out and meet people when you go shopping for groceries [emoji849]


----------



## DrTr

DreamingPink said:


> Ms. Azalee at backyard


wowza! Beautiful pink flower of a Kelly!  Just lovely


----------



## tlamdang08

More bags said:


> One more So Kelly pic, an archive picture.
> View attachment 4694829


One of my favorite blue 
Your scarf too


----------



## luckylove

More bags said:


> One more So Kelly pic, an archive picture.
> View attachment 4694829



Love!!


----------



## DrTr

LouiseCPH said:


> How can I resist a reason to try it out [emoji7]?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694620
> View attachment 4694621


So great on you!  I’m a color fan, and your bag is a beautiful green. Thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## Hillychristie

Rhl2987 said:


> Those look beautiful! Are they tiny? We have a lemon tree inside with plenty of flowers but I don't know that we'll see a lemon anytime soon. The flowers are fragrant though!


These are tropical limes which are typically smaller. Flowers are auspicious sign of blessings which the world is much in need now and hope your lemon tree bear fruit soon


----------



## abg12

Spring is here! Looking forward to summer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



*Orange H in Swift and Crevette in Clemence


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> Kelly 20 blue sapphire : Hi ! I am in the closet quarantined thinking of mommy Kelly who is also quarantined by @mariometa . I miss you mommy . Please rescue me from this Hermes addict human ASAP !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694706
> 
> 
> P.S : My human is going crazy . She is photoshopping things now !!!


STUNNING BLUE!!!!! The gold hardware just GLOWSSSS I LLLLLLove it!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

"Dear Miss B,
I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park. 
Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


----------



## meowlett

Tea time for our Queen B


And here is how DH puts a change tray to good use.  We all know the four legged masters are in charge here.


----------



## More bags

tlamdang08 said:


> One of my favorite blue
> Your scarf too


Thank you for your kind words! 



luckylove said:


> Love!!


Thank you.


----------



## More bags

meowlett said:


> Tea time for our Queen B
> View attachment 4694968
> 
> And here is how DH puts a change tray to good use.  We all know the four legged masters are in charge here.
> View attachment 4694969


Lovely mini Bolide and change tray. Your pup is so sweet!


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> "Dear Miss B,
> I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
> Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park.
> Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


I love seeing all the art that accompanies your story.  You seem to have a lot if luck shopping in Paris!


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> Spring is here! Looking forward to summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694885
> 
> *Orange H in Swift and Crevette in Clemence


I’m jealous! It rained here today.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Tea time for our Queen B
> View attachment 4694968
> 
> And here is how DH puts a change tray to good use. *We all know the four legged masters are in charge here.*
> View attachment 4694969


As it should be!


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I love seeing all the art that accompanies your story.  You seem to have a lot if luck shopping in Paris!


And Barcelona too 
The paintings were all bought from street artists who painted on the spot and we like to give them our little support.


----------



## LouiseCPH

More bags said:


> One more So Kelly pic, an archive picture.
> View attachment 4694829



Lovely So Kelly and scarf - and perfect together! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LouiseCPH

DrTr said:


> So great on you!  I’m a color fan, and your bag is a beautiful green. Thanks for the mod shots!



You are welcome, and thank you for your kind words!

I think the color is called ‘menthe’, and I like it and think it will go well with a lot of my wardrobe [emoji7]. To wear color always brightens my mood [emoji3]


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> Spring is here! Looking forward to summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694885
> 
> *Orange H in Swift and Crevette in Clemence


Gorgeous bags pool and photo!  I so want to be lazing by the pool with your beautiful B’s - rain here so this photo was a nice pick me up 



Hillychristie said:


> "Dear Miss B,
> I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
> Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park.
> Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


Lovely bag and story, and yes, everyone and everywhere we hope soon will be healthy and unafraid.



meowlett said:


> Tea time for our Queen B
> View attachment 4694968
> 
> And here is how DH puts a change tray to good use.  We all know the four legged masters are in charge here.
> View attachment 4694969


Too funny!  Your cute puppers even looks like a queen! Royal and above it all  oh,, and love your bolide. Whenever I see a dog in a pic or video that’s my focus (of course)
Four legs always beats two legs, didn’t you know that? And what the heck is in that tray? It’s so elegant, what is so well displayed by your husband looks like an old battery. How funny.


----------



## Rhl2987

Marmotte said:


> Also staying at home in Switzerland... going nowhere but enjoying my B30
> View attachment 4694729


Your closet is beautiful, dear! I'm really loving all of the closet/home eye candy!! And bags, or course


----------



## Rhl2987

bluerosespf said:


> When this is over, these two want to come over to play:
> 
> View attachment 4694773


I highly regret not getting Sieste au Paradis each time it was released. Next time!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Rhl2987

meowlett said:


> Tea time for our Queen B
> View attachment 4694968
> 
> And here is how DH puts a change tray to good use.  We all know the four legged masters are in charge here.
> View attachment 4694969


Doggy bags in a H change tray! Love that!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My modest but cheerful twilly collection


----------



## sf_newyorker

Quite the reverse: beginning the process of storing away my Halzan, still dressed with the soon to be removed JL Twilly. My Halzan has been the most useful and practical  bag in the last two weeks as I alternated between it and my very washable Longchamp backpack while toting my work laptop. Now that NY is about to head to a 100% non-essential workforce reduction, my bag is going into gentle hibernation for a bit. My cat, of course, insisted on marking/testing the dust bag first. And I wanted to add my greatest appreciation to all the critical workforce out there who risk so much to keep everything running. Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## momasaurus

aisham said:


> Kelly 20 blue sapphire : Hi ! I am in the closet quarantined thinking of mommy Kelly who is also quarantined by @mariometa . I miss you mommy . Please rescue me from this Hermes addict human ASAP !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694706
> 
> 
> P.S : My human is going crazy . She is photoshopping things now !!!


----------



## momasaurus

ladysarah said:


> Oh tell us more! Sounds amazing.



Health care workers in NY (and elsewhere) don't have enough personal protective gear. People hoarding masks doesn't help.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/style/coronavirus-masks-dov-charney-christian-siriano.html


----------



## momasaurus

bluerosespf said:


> My sofa wanted to wear a CSGM today! So I obliged. Thank you to everyone - you're keeping me sane during all this.
> 
> View attachment 4694767


"My sofa wanted to wear this" LOL, I love it.


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> "Dear Miss B,
> I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
> Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park.
> Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


Love this!! What a great idea.


----------



## momasaurus

Hillychristie said:


> "Dear Miss B,
> I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
> Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park.
> Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


Wonderful!


----------



## aisham

sf_newyorker said:


> Quite the reverse: beginning the process of storing away my Halzan, still dressed with the soon to be removed JL Twilly. My Halzan has been the most useful and practical  bag in the last two weeks as I alternated between it and my very washable Longchamp backpack while toting my work laptop. Now that NY is about to head to a 100% non-essential workforce reduction, my bag is going into gentle hibernation for a bit. My cat, of course, insisted on marking/testing the dust bag first. And I wanted to add my greatest appreciation to all the critical workforce out there who risk so much to keep everything running. Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you.
> View attachment 4695203



When your twilly matches your cat ....


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Quite the reverse: beginning the process of storing away my Halzan, still dressed with the soon to be removed JL Twilly. My Halzan has been the most useful and practical  bag in the last two weeks as I alternated between it and my very washable Longchamp backpack while toting my work laptop. Now that NY is about to head to a 100% non-essential workforce reduction, my bag is going into gentle hibernation for a bit. My cat, of course, insisted on marking/testing the dust bag first. And I wanted to add my greatest appreciation to all the critical workforce out there who risk so much to keep everything running. Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you.
> View attachment 4695203


We all appreciate your thoughts- I have resisted putting away my bags and scarves because I wanted to wear at least SOMETHING every day to arm myself with. But today I have the day off and I ( reluctantly) will do that. But not to be deprived of my Hermes armor, I bought at the last second on line the lip balm, poppy shine and beige natural. I tried them out yesterday and was thrilled- they hold up well at work under the mask. The perfect (mental) defense.
My cats will of course help as well- I can't wait to see all the cat hair when I un-bag them!
PS- I love that twilly on your Halzan. What color is the bag? Plus they both ( of course) compliment the cat perfectly. Everything must always match the cats!!


----------



## undecided45

I have placed a “bag of the day” table next to my work space at home so I can enjoy a different bag everyday, even if I can’t take it outside.


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> We all appreciate your thoughts- I have resisted putting away my bags and scarves because I wanted to wear at least SOMETHING every day to arm myself with. But today I have the day off and I ( reluctantly) will do that. But not to be deprived of my Hermes armor, I bought at the last second on line the lip balm, poppy shine and beige natural. I tried them out yesterday and was thrilled- they hold up well at work under the mask. The perfect (mental) defense.
> My cats will of course help as well- I can't wait to see all the cat hair when I un-bag them!
> PS- I love that twilly on your Halzan. What color is the bag? Plus they both ( of course) compliment the cat perfectly. Everything must always match the cats!!


Of course, matchy-matchy and cat’s hair galore! And I always fight to remain the hopeful optimistic gal -so when we come through this and get to other side with all essential aspects intact, I’m going to get that poppy shine lipstick, too. And perhaps a gold Halzan with BDG nano in white/fuchsia for adornment. My Halzan is noir. Here it is last summer in my sister’s garden. These images bring a smile to my face since I recall clearly the warmth, sunshine, family and love associated with that time. They’re all still there (sunshine, love, etc.), just a little harder to see.


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Quite the reverse: beginning the process of storing away my Halzan, still dressed with the soon to be removed JL Twilly. My Halzan has been the most useful and practical  bag in the last two weeks as I alternated between it and my very washable Longchamp backpack while toting my work laptop. Now that NY is about to head to a 100% non-essential workforce reduction, my bag is going into gentle hibernation for a bit. My cat, of course, insisted on marking/testing the dust bag first. And I wanted to add my greatest appreciation to all the critical workforce out there who risk so much to keep everything running. Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you.
> View attachment 4695203


Yes, my thanks too!  Your cat is a crack-up - seems to feel a need to be :supervising: (that’s a-what we call our dog’s ‘right in the middle of everything activities’ ). One of my friends has a gorgeous blue halzan and she loves it and carries it lots, especially when she want to be under the radar. Thanks for sharing cat and bag!


----------



## DrTr

undecided45 said:


> I have placed a “bag of the day” table next to my work space at home so I can enjoy a different bag everyday, even if I can’t take it outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695217


What a gorgeous plume you have!  Love her in her twilly. I’m doing the same thing.  Rotating bags on the couch daily (ok sometimes more than once a day). 



sf_newyorker said:


> Of course, matchy-matchy and cat’s hair galore! And I always fight to remain the hopeful optimistic gal -so when we come through this and get to other side with all essential aspects intact, I’m going to get that poppy shine lipstick, too. And perhaps a gold Halzan with BDG nano in white/fuchsia for adornment. My Halzan is noir. Here it is last summer in my sister’s garden. These images bring a smile to my face since I recall clearly the warmth, sunshine, family and love associated with that time. They’re all still there (sunshine, love, etc.), just a little harder to see.
> View attachment 4695231
> View attachment 4695232


Lovely bag and vista, lovely memories. We all have those to bring out and warm us.


----------



## Stansy

We are still allowed to leave the house so I picked a moussie for a nice walk in the sunshine.


----------



## DrTr

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4695237
> 
> 
> We are still allowed to leave the house so I picked a moussie for a nice walk in the sunshine.


Lovely on you!  We too can leave the house for walks, park visits with our puppers and kids, as long as we maintain social distance. My daily walk with my dog is part of what’s keeping me sane at home!! I’d love to wear an H scarf when walking  but it’s been raining and yucky out for more than a week. Actually saw the sun Friday and almost fainted!  Amazing how the sun and it’s lovely light and warmth helps so much.


----------



## Marmotte

Rhl2987 said:


> Your closet is beautiful, dear! I'm really loving all of the closet/home eye candy!! And bags, or course


Thank you ! I like sheltering in my closet...Here for some Happy Places eye candy..


----------



## bagnut1

Marmotte said:


> Thank you ! I like sheltering in my closet...Here for some Happy Places eye candy..
> View attachment 4695253
> View attachment 4695254


That is a beautiful closet!


----------



## diane278

I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.


----------



## diane278

undecided45 said:


> I have placed a “bag of the day” table next to my work space at home so I can enjoy a different bag everyday, even if I can’t take it outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695217


I need to resume the Bag of the Day.  Yours is inspiring me....


----------



## diane278

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4695237
> 
> 
> We are still allowed to leave the house so I picked a moussie for a nice walk in the sunshine.


I like how you tied your scarf. I only know one way, and I think I should learn more.


----------



## ladysarah

momasaurus said:


> Health care workers in NY (and elsewhere) don't have enough personal protective gear. People hoarding masks doesn't help.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/style/coronavirus-masks-dov-charney-christian-siriano.html



good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Genie27

Day two: Time for a Facial
Later: Organizing the Closet


----------



## Kristelle01

Good morning ... how about simple breakfast ?


----------



## luckylove

Kristelle01 said:


> Good morning ... how about simple breakfast ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695283



 What a lovely tea set!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


Socks also well-chosen


----------



## tlamdang08

Can anyone with eye candy closets corners to dream... Share, please!!!


Marmotte said:


> Thank you ! I like sheltering in my closet...Here for some Happy Places eye candy..
> View attachment 4695253
> View attachment 4695254


Beautiful
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kristelle01

luckylove said:


> What a lovely tea set!


Thank you so much Jbizzybeetle & luckylove


----------



## LouiseCPH

undecided45 said:


> I have placed a “bag of the day” table next to my work space at home so I can enjoy a different bag everyday, even if I can’t take it outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695217



Oh so pretty! Thank you for sharing [emoji7]


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


OMG, I swear I am wearing almost like you , all grey today I am re- arranging my fun-room


----------



## meowlett

DrTr said:


> Too funny!  Your cute puppers even looks like a queen! Royal and above it all  oh,, and love your bolide. Whenever I see a dog in a pic or video that’s my focus (of course)
> Four legs always beats two legs, didn’t you know that? And what the heck is in that tray? It’s so elegant, what is so well displayed by your husband looks like an old battery. How funny.


Those are doggie bags, aka poop bags.  Well, since we use those bags to pick up after our deities, the bags need a special place too.



Rhl2987 said:


> Doggy bags in a H change tray! Love that!!


Good eyes!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, I swear I am wearing almost like you , all grey today I am re- arranging my fun-room


I’m ”grey” nearly every day! Not sure how it happened, but one day I noticed almost everything in my closet was grey, navy & white. Plus a couple of tunics in blues and my jeans.
Please share the results of the fun-room update.


----------



## diane278

My clutch of the day. Rouge H Medor 29 PHW. She tried to scamper away but my little metal men restrained her.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Of course, matchy-matchy and cat’s hair galore! And I always fight to remain the hopeful optimistic gal -so when we come through this and get to other side with all essential aspects intact, I’m going to get that poppy shine lipstick, too. And perhaps a gold Halzan with BDG nano in white/fuchsia for adornment. My Halzan is noir. Here it is last summer in my sister’s garden. These images bring a smile to my face since I recall clearly the warmth, sunshine, family and love associated with that time. They’re all still there (sunshine, love, etc.), just a little harder to see.
> View attachment 4695231
> View attachment 4695232


Not at ALL hard to see the love. Wonderful day I'm sure


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


Looks great!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My clutch of the day. Rouge H Medor 29 PHW. She tried to scamper away but my little metal men restrained her.
> 
> View attachment 4695383


that is fantastic.


----------



## Rhl2987

Marmotte said:


> Thank you ! I like sheltering in my closet...Here for some Happy Places eye candy..
> View attachment 4695253
> View attachment 4695254


How do you keep it so clean, my dear? It’s lovely!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Today’s photo I’m calling “A study of neutrals”  (B25 Beton RGHW)


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


It does work well!  Anything with H looks better!


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> Those are doggie bags, aka poop bags.  Well, since we use those bags to pick up after our deities, the bags need a special place too.
> 
> 
> Good eyes!


How funny!  Even better. We live with oh so many bags in our house for taking away his deity leavings  since this is an H thread, here’s my anemone calvi with colorful bags that we have in a Tiffany bowl near the front door - even in those bags I need my pop of color!  Thanks for sharing that original pic.


----------



## aisham

Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!




Barbie : So without further a due ..




Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .




Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ? 




Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder 







Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye


----------



## abg12

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


I cannot believe how perfect that Kelly charm is for a Barbie. Makes me wanna go buy both


----------



## Stansy

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Hilarious!!


----------



## abg12

Fun on the red carpet


*Rouge H and Rouge Vif


----------



## aisham

abg12 said:


> I cannot believe how perfect that Kelly charm is for a Barbie. Makes me wanna go buy both


 
my daughter was wondering if I actually bought this for her dolls


----------



## lanit

Sheltering in Place with Leila Menchari book and ExEnKimono shawl. We can still enjoy the beauty of springtime.


----------



## sf_newyorker

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


 I love this! I had several ‘Malibu’ Barbie dolls growing up - along with my Star Wars action figures. Congrats on the K charm.


----------



## abg12

Mrs.Z said:


> Today’s photo I’m calling “A study of neutrals”  (B25 Beton RGHW)


How do you keep such light beauty in such pristine condition?


----------



## Rhl2987

Marmotte said:


> Thank you ! I like sheltering in my closet...Here for some Happy Places eye candy..
> View attachment 4695253
> View attachment 4695254


I love your bag selection, particularly your mini Coco Handle and Trendy CC. I would love to hear how you pick bags to add to your collection!


----------



## weibandy

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Thanks for this - hilarious!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Mrs.Z said:


> Today’s photo I’m calling “A study of neutrals”  (B25 Beton RGHW)


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Rhl2987

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


These pictures are the best!! So funny! Cute charm!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


MOST CREATIVE UNBOXING AWARD GOES TO YOU MY DEAR!!!!! BRAVOOOOOOO!!!!
Love the charm too!!! This one is my fav!!!


----------



## luvparis21

It’s raining and gloomy where I am at. Here’s something bright to bring some cheer


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Sheltered in place with my Cordelieres t-shirt and Pop H necklace


----------



## nymeria

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


This is fantastic!! Totally hysterical


----------



## Mrs.Z

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


This is AWESOME....thank you!!!!!


----------



## loh

undecided45 said:


> I have placed a “bag of the day” table next to my work space at home so I can enjoy a different bag everyday, even if I can’t take it outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695217





Stansy said:


> View attachment 4695237
> 
> 
> We are still allowed to leave the house so I picked a moussie for a nice walk in the sunshine.





DrTr said:


> Lovely on you!  We too can leave the house for walks, park visits with our puppers and kids, as long as we maintain social distance. My daily walk with my dog is part of what’s keeping me sane at home!! I’d love to wear an H scarf when walking  but it’s been raining and yucky out for more than a week. Actually saw the sun Friday and almost fainted!  Amazing how the sun and it’s lovely light and warmth helps so much.



A great idea to cheer ourselves up during these times. You've inspired me to do a "bag of day" and wear a beautiful scarf when on my walks.  They certainly will help lift my spirits.   Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Sheltered in place with my Cordelieres t-shirt and Pop H necklace


Love this print, saw the dress on H.com today


----------



## loh

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443



So fun!!  Love this!!!


----------



## nymeria

aisham said:


> my daughter was wondering if I actually bought this for her dolls


You DIDN'T?? I'm shocked! What kind of a mother are you ??


----------



## Mrs.Z

abg12 said:


> How do you keep such light beauty in such pristine condition?


I don’t wear her that much, definitely not an every day bag


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## keodi

Mrs.Z said:


> Today’s photo I’m calling “A study of neutrals”  (B25 Beton RGHW)


beautiful! I love your Birkin, and your framed scarf! it goes very nicely in your room!


DrTr said:


> How funny!  Even better. We live with oh so many bags in our house for taking away his deity leavings  since this is an H thread, here’s my anemone calvi with colorful bags that we have in a Tiffany bowl near the front door - even in those bags I need my pop of color!  Thanks for sharing that original pic.
> View attachment 4695440


i love it!


----------



## DrTr

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Just too fabulous! Both the Barbie Kelly and her story


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> Fun on the red carpet
> View attachment 4695462
> 
> *Rouge H and Rouge Vif


Wowza!  What beautiful formal wear on the red carpet!



aisham said:


> my daughter was wondering if I actually bought this for her dolls


Well of course she did!  It’s perfect for that Mom!!!



lanit said:


> Sheltering in Place with Leila Menchari book and ExEnKimono shawl. We can still enjoy the beauty of springtime.
> View attachment 4695467
> 
> View attachment 4695464
> 
> View attachment 4695465
> 
> View attachment 4695466


Lanit, you always post such lovely H things, but your springtime is gorgeous - we can all use a reminder that the cycles of life continue in hard times, thank you  for the gorgeous flowers as well as scarves.


----------



## DrTr

eiffel21 said:


> It’s raining and gloomy where I am at. Here’s something bright to bring some cheer


love your bright cheery red!  Thanks



Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Sheltered in place with my Cordelieres t-shirt and Pop H necklace


You look great in both


----------



## TeeCee77

All dressed up and nowhere to go


----------



## aisham

nymeria said:


> You DIDN'T?? I'm shocked! What kind of a mother are you ??



No No , I bought this charm for me and I use it on my bags only . But when I unboxed it for the first time my daughter gasped and thought it was a toy meant for her barbies . Some toy stores sell matching cloths and accessories for her and her dolls so she thought hermes did that too  . 

I would never buy an item like that for her to play with !! what kind of a mother will that make me !! I teach her to appreciate things for their beauty not price tag and to be thankful for what she has . And that there is more important things in life than material things . 

Maybe I was not clear in my other post and that made you say this . I am sorry for not clarifying it before but I was In a hurry and posted it


----------



## DreamingPink

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443



Brilliant!! Love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank-you all for the eye-candy! 
Here´s our little Niffler´s favourite handbag:


----------



## hers4eva

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443





*Bravo 

Exquisitely done *


----------



## passion.du.jour

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Made me LOL reading this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


Losanges are marvelous - not too big, not too small! I like this look! 


Genie27 said:


> Day two: Time for a Facial
> Later: Organizing the Closet


Self care is a very necessary thing ❤️


Kristelle01 said:


> Good morning ... how about simple breakfast ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695283


Lovely!


----------



## Cookiefiend

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Love it! ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m ”grey” nearly every day! Not sure how it happened, but one day I noticed almost everything in my closet was grey, navy & white. Plus a couple of tunics in blues and my jeans.
> Please share the results of the fun-room update.


Tada


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Tada


Boy, are you organized! It looks great...


----------



## PIPET83

All my límited edition in one place.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Boy, are you organized! It looks great...


Nothing to do now, so it look organized; but when time is busy back to normal, I am not sure it will look like this or not. 




PIPET83 said:


> All my límited edition in one place.


Wow all are special pieces. Thanks for sharing and congratulations on the new baby B!!!


----------



## diane278

PIPET83 said:


> All my límited edition in one place.


You have a really amazing collection!


----------



## psoucsd

PIPET83 said:


> All my límited edition in one place.



Wow a shadow Birkin on top of all the goodies!  Such an enviable collection


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go


What a gorgeous family!!  Are your B’s 30s?  Love them all


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Tada


Gorgeous!  Love your sweet puppers that lounges in style


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I have been walking alone daily (my only exercise), but I think today is a day of ‘coffee on the couch’.  It’s gray & overcast. Today I upped my game with a losange.  I think it works well with my baggy, stretched out sweat pants and huge sweater.
> View attachment 4695269


I love grey and black!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I like how you tied your scarf. I only know one way, and I think I should learn more.


Now's the time! There are several threads on scarfing.


----------



## momasaurus

Mrs.Z said:


> Today’s photo I’m calling “A study of neutrals”  (B25 Beton RGHW)


Oooh that wallpaper looks fabulous. Great photo!


----------



## momasaurus

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


WONDERFUL! Barbie is so lucky she can get her K up on the shoulder.
You are hilarious.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Tada


Love your photos! The little orange “tower” so cute.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

PIPET83 said:


> All my límited edition in one place.


Delightful! I was just thinking yesterday I hadn’t seen the LE “Faubourg windows” one recently. Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## bluerosespf

Mini Lindy says "I didn't want to go out today anyway. So there."


----------



## ladysarah

PIPET83 said:


> All my límited edition in one place.


 you are a true Hermes enthusiast.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kristelle01 said:


> Good morning ... how about simple breakfast ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695283


Everything looks so yummy!


----------



## diane278

It’s an octogone festival today.  The rouge grenat is the first H clutch I acquired.....the watercolor painting was purchased (online) from a Chinese artist 20 years ago....I hope he’s ok.....


----------



## scndlslv

Hillychristie said:


> "Dear Miss B,
> I am afraid your maiden voyage overseas end of the year is postponed indefinitely. Let's be contented that at least we can still reminisce...
> Remember La Petite France at Strasbourg? That's the trip we brought you back from Paris. We also picked up your baby roommate, Kelly, from Paris in our recent trip to Mont Saint-Michel. Look at the acrylic painting of Park Guell. That's when we brought your other baby roommate, Constance, home after a walk in the park.
> Let's pray that the world can fight this insidious virus soon and healthy cities be restored on earth again."


Love these! There's an amazing artist I collect, Liudmila Kondakova, who specializes in scenes from Paris. You should check her out. https://martinlawrence.com/collections/liudmila-kondakova


----------



## Genie27

Day three: breakfast on H. 
Starting to compile a wish list of H home goods


----------



## diane278

I decided to eat my vanilla yogurt out of my H coffee mug while standing at the kitchen counter....for no particular reason....
(FYI...I do think it tastes better this way)


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> I decided to eat my vanilla yogurt out of my H coffee mug....for no particular reason....
> (FYI...I do think it tastes better this way)
> View attachment 4695777



Love it! I would do the same!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Day three: breakfast on H.
> Starting to compile a wish list of H home goods


I think I need to expand my H home goods, too.


----------



## jp23

We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck


----------



## rutabaga

Thank you to everyone for all the H (and pet) eye candy. The only Hermes item I've purchased is a scarf for my mother, but I'm hoping to buy an Evelyne to do my part to stimulate the economy after everything blows over.


----------



## Kristelle01

CanuckBagLover said:


> Everything looks so yummy!


Thank you so much


----------



## Cookiefiend

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck


I'm not sure which is the loveliest - the kitty or the B! We'll just call it a 'tie'!

(I'll be here all week! )


----------



## ladysarah

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not sure which is the loveliest - the kitty or the B! We'll just call it a 'tie'!
> 
> (I'll be here all week! )


The kitty wins for me! That face...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> It’s an octogone festival today.  The rouge grenat is the first H clutch I acquired.....the watercolor painting was purchased (online) from a Chinese artist 20 years ago....I hope he’s ok.....
> View attachment 4695721


lovely! and the fish are swimming upstream? I can identify with that feeling!


----------



## jp23

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not sure which is the loveliest - the kitty or the B! We'll just call it a 'tie'!
> 
> (I'll be here all week! )


I actually did laugh out loud ahaha perhaps we need an H comedy show to lift everyone's spirts! Thank you


----------



## jp23

ladysarah said:


> The kitty wins for me! That face...



aww thank you but don't be fooled he's 100% trouble!


----------



## jp23

Genie27 said:


> Day three: breakfast on H.
> Starting to compile a wish list of H home goods


I've been accumulating home goods since lock down  do share if yo get more these are lovely!


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> I think I need to expand my H home goods, too.



Highly recommend it. I love my little collection - I started a couple of years ago, and limited myself to the mosaic platinum and red BdQ patterns - I also love the blue and cheval, but had to narrow down. I like the elegance of the mosaic but the red makes me Happy. I also limited myself to collecting a set for two - due to limited storage and lack of need for more.

They are my weekend tableware - I usually eat breakfast and lunch at work, and most dinners out, so I enjoy using them on weekends and occasional evenings.



jp23 said:


> I've been accumulating home goods since lock down  do share if yo get more these are lovely!


I posted some of my collection here, but have added a few more pieces since then: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...are-include-pics.542219/page-75#post-33030494


----------



## Hillychristie

scndlslv said:


> Love these! There's an amazing artist I collect, Liudmila Kondakova, who specializes in scenes from Paris. You should check her out. https://martinlawrence.com/collections/liudmila-kondakova


Thanks for the link, I'll check it out


----------



## abg12

Hope everyone is having a good week. These two are basking in the sun ☀️ 


*Anemone/Rosy, Etoupe


----------



## abg12

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck


Gorgeous color. Is that Brique?


----------



## diane278

I think I may need to switch to decaf.  I had 3 cups of coffee and, on a caffeine high, decided to organize the (primarily) amazon boxes in my garage.  I also put up an amazon logo & empty box. I’m not sure why I did that, but it it seemed like an appropriate idea at the time. The amazing thing is that I didn’t break my H coffee mug. Well that, and the fact that I consider this fairly normal behavior, considering the current situation.  (I think I’m pretty good at nesting boxes.) I need a project.....


----------



## loh

Beautiful bag and kitty!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I think I may need to switch to decaf.  I had 3 cups of coffee and, on a caffeine high, decided to organize the (primarily) amazon boxes in my garage.  I also put up an amazon logo & empty box. I’m not sure why I did that, but it it seemed like an appropriate idea at the time. The amazing thing is that I didn’t break my H coffee mug. Well that, and the fact that I consider this fairly normal behavior, considering the current situation.  (I think I’m pretty good at nesting boxes....) I need a project.....
> View attachment 4695896


Ohmigoodness - I laughed!
You are very good at nesting boxes!


----------



## loh

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck



Beautiful bag and kitty!!


----------



## loh

Black beauty with me at the home office.  I'm trying to be productive but, as you can see, not being too successful.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

just trying to relax...


----------



## marzipanchen

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> just trying to relax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


Beautiful photo and a gorgeous B @LovelyLillyGirl  - never knew red with GHW was so sophisticated! Which H red is it, if I may ask? Rouge Grenat?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Genie27 said:


> Day three: breakfast on H.
> Starting to compile a wish list of H home goods


I have the tart platter from this line and you may have just convinced me to add a few more pieces with your beautiful photo


----------



## ajaxbreaker

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck


Wow your cat has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## jp23

Genie27 said:


> Highly recommend it. I love my little collection - I started a couple of years ago, and limited myself to the mosaic platinum and red BdQ patterns - I also love the blue and cheval, but had to narrow down. I like the elegance of the mosaic but the red makes me Happy. I also limited myself to collecting a set for two - due to limited storage and lack of need for more.
> 
> They are my weekend tableware - I usually eat breakfast and lunch at work, and most dinners out, so I enjoy using them on weekends and occasional evenings.
> 
> 
> I posted some of my collection here, but have added a few more pieces since then: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...are-include-pics.542219/page-75#post-33030494




Oooo the mosaic pieces are stunning too!!


----------



## jp23

abg12 said:


> Gorgeous color. Is that Brique?


Yes it is thank you! Great eye! It’s such a great color it’s kinda magical I swear it changes in the light lol!


----------



## jp23

loh said:


> Beautiful bag and kitty!!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jp23

ajaxbreaker said:


> Wow your cat has the most beautiful eyes!


Aww thank you! It’s hard to tell but in some photos you can really see they’re slightly crossed haha!


----------



## abg12

diane278 said:


> I think I may need to switch to decaf.  I had 3 cups of coffee and, on a caffeine high, decided to organize the (primarily) amazon boxes in my garage.  I also put up an amazon logo & empty box. I’m not sure why I did that, but it it seemed like an appropriate idea at the time. The amazing thing is that I didn’t break my H coffee mug. Well that, and the fact that I consider this fairly normal behavior, considering the current situation.  (I think I’m pretty good at nesting boxes.) I need a project.....
> View attachment 4695896


I love how even your garage has artwork. You basically live in a museum


----------



## Genie27

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


Omg, the best story / reveal ever!!!! 
Thank you for making my day


----------



## LadyD21

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck



omg, your cat is so beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

Black and white


----------



## passion.du.jour

Genie27 said:


> Day three: breakfast on H.
> Starting to compile a wish list of H home goods


This is lovely - adding some plates to my wish list


----------



## Leo the Lion

It has been tough for sure! Sending love to all!


----------



## diane278

I took this photo to post tomorrow but I just watched the news and need to lighten my mood. 
My big Buddha and BdC in Craie. It may be a bit impractical because of its color but I love it.....


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go


Gorgeous!!


----------



## jp23

LadyD21 said:


> omg, your cat is so beautiful


Aww thank you so much! I’ll try to post more of him soon!


----------



## Skybunny

What I love about Hermes is the places that their beautiful scarves will whisk us away to. No better time than the present to take an adventure in our fantasies! 

Today is an African Safari with a Neutral Herbag and a vintage scarf


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I took this photo to post tomorrow but I just watched the news and need to lighten my mood.
> My big Buddha and BdC in Craie. It may be a bit impractical because of its color but I love it.....
> View attachment 4696048


I love craie too and have the same reservation as you but I'm pretty sure if I'm ever offered a B in craie, I'll yield to the temptation


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> I love craie too and have the same reservation as you but I'm pretty sure if I'm ever offered a B in craie, I'll yield to the temptation


I had doubts when I first bought it. I thought I’d have some issues with oil from my hands but I haven’t.  The only real care I take is when I carry it wearing dark wash jeans.  I predict you’d yield too...and I’d encourage you to do so!


----------



## diane278

Skybunny said:


> What I love about Hermes is the places that their beautiful scarves will whisk us away to. No better time than the present to take an adventure in our fantasies!
> 
> Today is an African Safari with a Neutral Herbag and a vintage scarf


I can _see _your fantasy....it’s perfect for your bag & scarf! I may copy your idea. I think it’s brilliant.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

I just stumbled upon this post and I just wanted to share my story about my chanel mini. 
PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ME!! I KNOW THAT THERE ARE HORRIBLE DEVISTATING THINGS GOIN ON IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW AND TALKING ABOUT MY BAG SOUNDS SO SELFISH AND ITS SUCH A FIRST WORLD PROBLEM PLEASE TRUST ME I UNDERSTAND.

So about 4 weeks ago I sent in my brand new chanel mini in for repair because it got a mysterious stain on it and they said it will be back in my arms between 4-6 weeks, Unfortunately the covid-19 epidemic is happening and it is devastating and they closed all the chanel stores and also the factories abroad (with good reason) and I was not aware until I read the email chanel sent to everyone. With that I assume I won't be getting my chanel mini back for a very long time and I am so sad about it. I worked so hard for that bag I saved my money and also sacrificed doing anything nice for myself for months to get that bag and all for this to happen just makes me sad, I feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I am a hard working mom of two almost done with my bachelors degree and yes my hard earned luxury items bring me joy. Again I am aware how selfish the sounds ok im not asking for people to now bash me but being as this is a luxury handbag community I wanted to just vent my sadness without being made feel like a complete idiot.

also chanel won't give any updates which is understandable, I just wish I had some type of light in this situation.


----------



## diane278

Kassmadlon42 said:


> I just stumbled upon this post and I just wanted to share my story about my chanel mini.
> PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ME!! I KNOW THAT THERE ARE HORRIBLE DEVISTATING THINGS GOIN ON IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW AND TALKING ABOUT MY BAG SOUNDS SO SELFISH AND ITS SUCH A FIRST WORLD PROBLEM PLEASE TRUST ME I UNDERSTAND.
> 
> So about 4 weeks ago I sent in my brand new chanel mini in for repair because it got a mysterious stain on it and they said it will be back in my arms between 4-6 weeks, Unfortunately the covid-19 epidemic is happening and it is devastating and they closed all the chanel stores and also the factories abroad (with good reason) and I was not aware until I read the email chanel sent to everyone. With that I assume I won't be getting my chanel mini back for a very long time and I am so sad about it. I worked so hard for that bag I saved my money and also sacrificed doing anything nice for myself for months to get that bag and all for this to happen just makes me sad, I feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I am a hard working mom of two almost done with my bachelors degree and yes my hard earned luxury items bring me joy. Again I am aware how selfish the sounds ok im not asking for people to now bash me but being as this is a luxury handbag community I wanted to just vent my sadness without being made feel like a complete idiot.
> 
> also chanel won't give any updates which is understandable, I just wish I had some type of light in this situation.


We are all handling this stressful experience the best we can. Tpf is a place where people who love beautiful things come to be with others who feel the same.  I don’t doubt that everyone here would give up every luxury item in their closet to save someone they love, or even a stranger.  I’m here as an escape from what’s going on that I have no control over.  The future feels very uncertain right now.  I hope yours becomes what what you’ve been working so hard for.  You must be very strong to go to college, work and raise two children.
(I realize that I’ve been rambling here.....sorry)


----------



## abg12

Kassmadlon42 said:


> I just stumbled upon this post and I just wanted to share my story about my chanel mini.
> PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ME!! I KNOW THAT THERE ARE HORRIBLE DEVISTATING THINGS GOIN ON IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW AND TALKING ABOUT MY BAG SOUNDS SO SELFISH AND ITS SUCH A FIRST WORLD PROBLEM PLEASE TRUST ME I UNDERSTAND.
> 
> So about 4 weeks ago I sent in my brand new chanel mini in for repair because it got a mysterious stain on it and they said it will be back in my arms between 4-6 weeks, Unfortunately the covid-19 epidemic is happening and it is devastating and they closed all the chanel stores and also the factories abroad (with good reason) and I was not aware until I read the email chanel sent to everyone. With that I assume I won't be getting my chanel mini back for a very long time and I am so sad about it. I worked so hard for that bag I saved my money and also sacrificed doing anything nice for myself for months to get that bag and all for this to happen just makes me sad, I feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I am a hard working mom of two almost done with my bachelors degree and yes my hard earned luxury items bring me joy. Again I am aware how selfish the sounds ok im not asking for people to now bash me but being as this is a luxury handbag community I wanted to just vent my sadness without being made feel like a complete idiot.
> 
> also chanel won't give any updates which is understandable, I just wish I had some type of light in this situation.


Try to distract yourself by looking at things like this thread where you can see other people’s pretty things. Before you know it the bag will be in your hands again.

And if it’s any consolation, Hermes has a tendency to take forever when you send in stuff to the spa, sometimes months so you could always pretend that Hermes is taking care of that stain for you instead of Chanel, that’s why they’re taking so long


----------



## periogirl28

abg12 said:


> Try to distract yourself by looking at things like this thread where you can see other people’s pretty things. Before you know it the bag will be in your hands again.
> 
> And if it’s any consolation, Hermes has a tendency to take forever when you send in stuff to the spa, sometimes months so you could always *pretend that Hermes is taking care of that stain for you instead of Chanel, that’s why they’re taking so long*


----------



## tlamdang08

Everything Kelly
K28noir
K25gold
Kelly long wallet-etoupe
Kelly medium wallet rouge de coeur
Kelly pocket compact wallet   Etain
Kelly double tour bracelet


----------



## diane278

Inspired by @Skybunny
Lunch out with girlfriends....which used to take place several times a week.  I never gave it that much thought, but I really miss it now......


----------



## Hillychristie

Dear Lady Diana,

After cleaning you painstakingly as a stay-home activity, I realized you have the most elegant neck to adorn the farandole necklace.


----------



## aisham

Kassmadlon42 said:


> I just stumbled upon this post and I just wanted to share my story about my chanel mini.
> PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ME!! I KNOW THAT THERE ARE HORRIBLE DEVISTATING THINGS GOIN ON IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW AND TALKING ABOUT MY BAG SOUNDS SO SELFISH AND ITS SUCH A FIRST WORLD PROBLEM PLEASE TRUST ME I UNDERSTAND.
> 
> So about 4 weeks ago I sent in my brand new chanel mini in for repair because it got a mysterious stain on it and they said it will be back in my arms between 4-6 weeks, Unfortunately the covid-19 epidemic is happening and it is devastating and they closed all the chanel stores and also the factories abroad (with good reason) and I was not aware until I read the email chanel sent to everyone. With that I assume I won't be getting my chanel mini back for a very long time and I am so sad about it. I worked so hard for that bag I saved my money and also sacrificed doing anything nice for myself for months to get that bag and all for this to happen just makes me sad, I feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I am a hard working mom of two almost done with my bachelors degree and yes my hard earned luxury items bring me joy. Again I am aware how selfish the sounds ok im not asking for people to now bash me but being as this is a luxury handbag community I wanted to just vent my sadness without being made feel like a complete idiot.
> 
> also chanel won't give any updates which is understandable, I just wish I had some type of light in this situation.



No one is judging you dear  you've accomplished so much studying , working and taking care of 2 kids and saved for your dream bag . That bag holds sentimental value to you only TPF members can understand  . And this is a thread where people post pictures of their luxury goods while quarantined it doesn't get any crazier that. 

After the spread of the virus in France and Hermes US boutique closed , I was worried about people there and they're wellbeing . BUT THEN , it came to me !! My spacial order bag didn't arrive yet ! What if it got stuck in my local boutique and I can't pick her up ! What if i't was done but can't be shipped from France !! Worse than that , what if they started making my order , and after they cut the leather and start sticking it , they had to stop and close every thing ! and my bag now is in pieces in the workshop !!! 

I tried to be calm . The next day I got a call from hermes that my Bag arrived and ready to pick up  I was over the moon . I don't go grocery shopping  but I can go pick her up . Put on my mask and gloves and brought my baby home.


----------



## bluerosespf

Good news! It's not raining today so I can get out for exercise! I'm so grateful to have beautiful things like this tray to brighten my home and this thread to brighten my day:


----------



## aisham

bluerosespf said:


> Good news! It's not raining today so I can get out for exercise! I'm so grateful to have beautiful things like this tray to brighten my home and this thread to brighten my day:
> 
> View attachment 4696261
> View attachment 4696262



Rain can mean different things to different people . This thread made me appreciate our middle east sun more here where it is 99.9% sun shine , rain only happens 10 or less times a year . But when it rains no one stays in doors  I don't mind getting wet . We Even enjoy rain in Europe while everyone is not in the mood for it . They say that sun kills COVID-19 so lots hope for that .


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Everything Kelly
> K28noir
> K25gold
> Kelly long wallet-etoupe
> Kelly medium wallet rouge de coeur
> Kelly pocket compact wallet   Etain
> Kelly double tour bracelet


I feel like I’m looking in a store window when I look at your photos.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Highly recommend it. I love my little collection - I started a couple of years ago, and limited myself to the mosaic platinum and red BdQ patterns - I also love the blue and cheval, but had to narrow down. I like the elegance of the mosaic but the red makes me Happy. I also limited myself to collecting a set for two - due to limited storage and lack of need for more.
> 
> They are my weekend tableware - I usually eat breakfast and lunch at work, and most dinners out, so I enjoy using them on weekends and occasional evenings.
> 
> 
> I posted some of my collection here, but have added a few more pieces since then: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...are-include-pics.542219/page-75#post-33030494


Thanks for the inspiration. I like the idea of starting small, and keeping focus.
The Passafolia collection is really calling to me!!! https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=passifolia#||Category


----------



## Kassmadlon42

diane278 said:


> We are all handling this stressful experience the best we can. Tpf is a place where people who love beautiful things come to be with others who feel the same.  I don’t doubt that everyone here would give up every luxury item in their closet to save someone they love, or even a stranger.  I’m here as an escape from what’s going on that I have no control over.  The future feels very uncertain right now.  I hope yours becomes what what you’ve been working so hard for.  You must be very strong to go to college, work and raise two children.
> (I realize that I’ve been rambling here.....sorry)


Thank you so so much for your kind reply it was very kind and thoughtful , yes its a lot and my kids are my my greatest joy. Also my bags lol because I work so hard for them. im just trying to get through it and be positive in this unsure time. I will definitely keep you updated when I get my beautiful mini back in my arms


----------



## Cookiefiend

Skybunny said:


> What I love about Hermes is the places that their beautiful scarves will whisk us away to. No better time than the present to take an adventure in our fantasies!
> 
> Today is an African Safari with a Neutral Herbag and a vintage scarf


Perfect! 


tlamdang08 said:


> Everything Kelly
> K28noir
> K25gold
> Kelly long wallet-etoupe
> Kelly medium wallet rouge de coeur
> Kelly pocket compact wallet   Etain
> Kelly double tour bracelet


Oh my - beautiful!


----------



## Suzil

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much!  He’s usually so alert and happy looking but not for this pupperazzi session  he was NOT impressed with my Kelly and posing. I have to say I look much happier while wearing her and posing with her than he does!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Suzil - I bet your sable boys are gorgeous!  GSDs ARE the best!  Dave’s “girlfriend” is a sable girl named Stella and she’s a gorgeous GSD too. It’s so much better sheltering in place with Dave (DH too of course when he’s here).


Shiner and Reggie thank you for the compliment! We love them so much and are happy to share this sheltering in place with them as well! Thank you to all the ladies contributing to this thread! You all stay safe out there!


----------



## aisham

To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. I like the idea of starting small, and keeping focus.
> The Passafolia collection is really calling to me!!! https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=passifolia#||Category


The Passafolia collection has grabbed my interest too.


----------



## Kassmadlon42

aisham said:


> No one is judging you dear  you've accomplished so much studying , working and taking care of 2 kids and saved for your dream bag . That bag holds sentimental value to you only TPF members can understand  . And this is a thread where people post pictures of their luxury goods while quarantined it doesn't get any crazier that.
> 
> After the spread of the virus in France and Hermes US boutique closed , I was worried about people there and they're wellbeing . BUT THEN , it came to me !! My spacial order bag didn't arrive yet ! What if it got stuck in my local boutique and I can't pick her up ! What if i't was done but can't be shipped from France !! Worse than that , what if they started making my order , and after they cut the leather and start sticking it , they had to stop and close every thing ! and my bag now is in pieces in the workshop !!!
> 
> I tried to be calm . The next day I got a call from hermes that my Bag arrived and ready to pick up  I was over the moon . I don't go grocery shopping  but I can go pick her up . Put on my mask and gloves and brought my baby home.


thank you so much for your encouraging words, yes I work really hard for my bags and they bring me so much joy and im glad I can share my joy with this community who understands my love for my luxury peices. I am soo happy that you where able to pick up your bag, such a sweet treat during these unsure times you surely deserve it


----------



## Kassmadlon42

diane278 said:


> We are all handling this stressful experience the best we can. Tpf is a place where people who love beautiful things come to be with others who feel the same.  I don’t doubt that everyone here would give up every luxury item in their closet to save someone they love, or even a stranger.  I’m here as an escape from what’s going on that I have no control over.  The future feels very uncertain right now.  I hope yours becomes what what you’ve been working so hard for.  You must be very strong to go to college, work and raise two children.
> (I realize that I’ve been rambling here.....sorry)


no your not rambling at all, Your words are very kind and encouraging and I thank you so much for them  Yes I pray this all soon can be behind us and I can finally get my bag back and take pictures and be as happy as I was when I first purchased it.

Again thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go


Oh wow - so, so pretty!


----------



## loh

Trying to brighten up another rainy day at home with my rose extreme babydoll. Now, just need to decide which twilly to pair her with.


----------



## keodi

TeeCee77 said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go


Beautiful collection! that Anemone



jp23 said:


> View attachment 4695778
> View attachment 4695779
> 
> 
> We’re inside, finally learning to properly tie a twilly! Well in this case a Dior mitzah wish us luck


beautiful bag! you kitty is very handsome!


i*bella said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the H (and pet) eye candy. The only Hermes item I've purchased is a scarf for my mother, but *I'm hoping to buy an Evelyne to do my part to stimulate the economy after everything blows over*.


Same!


----------



## Rhl2987

bluerosespf said:


> Good news! It's not raining today so I can get out for exercise! I'm so grateful to have beautiful things like this tray to brighten my home and this thread to brighten my day:
> 
> View attachment 4696261
> View attachment 4696262


I love that tray!


----------



## Rhl2987

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


This is stunning!! It looks purple and blue. Makes me want to get a dark blue croc B25!


----------



## DreamingPink

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


WOW, I am speechless... just stunning!!


----------



## diane278

Our rain should arrive tomorrow, so I’m going out walking. And wearing my most used losange.


----------



## aisham

Rhl2987 said:


> This is stunning!! It looks purple and blue. Makes me want to get a dark blue croc B25!


I was looking for a BE croc at first , but purple was and will always be my fav croc color  what made me love this color is the hint of purple  and that it can pass as a back bag .



DreamingPink said:


> WOW, I am speechless... just stunning!!


yes she got to go outside only twice  after purchase now she is quarantined


----------



## Mrs.Z

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## DrTr

Suzil said:


> Shiner and Reggie thank you for the compliment! We love them so much and are happy to share this sheltering in place with them as well! Thank you to all the ladies contributing to this thread! You all stay safe out there!


of course - GSDs are always gorgeous!! You stay safe as well with all your guys!  Dave loves me being at home, but when I’m on the phone for work (of course) is usually when he tunes up to bark at mail or fedex or ups or just because


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> I live in California and am “Sheltering in Place” due to the Coronavirus protocol.  I’m feeling frustrated. I’m desperate for more photos.  If you carry your bag into the kitchen and set it on a counter.....Please post a photo. Kids at home because schools have closed? Have them arrange a bag surrounded by toys, so you can post a photo. Anything will help!  Really....I need eye candy and I can’t be the only one who feels that way.  And yes, I stole the idea from the action thread...
> 
> Here I am sitting on the couch in sweats, showing my Verrou clutch art  that resembles paper coffee filters (its in Milieu magazine so I’m pretty sure it’s not coffee filters.)
> View attachment 4692579


I know the feeling dear. 
I've been watching more YouTube videos of people posting their Hermes collections and acquisitions.


----------



## missconvy

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


Wow. Just wow. Beautiful.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hillychristie said:


> Dear Lady Diana,
> 
> After cleaning you painstakingly as a stay-home activity, I realized you have the most elegant neck to adorn the farandole necklace.


ooooh beautiful


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

dooneybaby said:


> I know the feeling dear.
> I've been watching more YouTube videos of people posting their Hermes collections and acquisitions.


Same! looking at lots of 'influencers' I wouldn't normally look at just to see nice bags and pretty things.
So happy I joined this forum at the right time-it brings me an escape and a place to dream.
so grateful!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Cookiefiend said:


> Losanges are marvelous - not too big, not too small! I like this look!
> 
> Self care is a very necessary thing ❤️
> 
> Lovely!


you look very chic


----------



## xcess

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


Gorgeous!!  I have this color and size as well but in matte alligator with phw


----------



## loh

Cookiefiend said:


> Losanges are marvelous - not too big, not too small! I like this look!
> 
> Self care is a very necessary thing ❤️
> 
> Lovely!



Thank you for reminding us to maintain self care.  It's something that tends to be neglected during times like these.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Today my Whitebus joined me for my daily game of chess. Promised her to spend more time with her now that she is not allowed to accompany me to work anymore. Needless to say, she beat me in every round.


----------



## bluerosespf

Rhl2987 said:


> I love that tray!



Thank you! It’s a new pattern for H this year. The whole set is gorgeous, but I don’t need any more dishes. So I picked up the tray this month.


----------



## Genie27

Day four: Still Life with Fruit.

Day 15 may be City Pigeon.


----------



## keodi

pinkorchid20 said:


> Today my Whitebus joined me for my daily game of chess. Promised her to spend more time with her now that she is not allowed to accompany me to work anymore. Needless to say, she beat me in every round.
> 
> View attachment 4696511


I love it! i hope to add a whitebus to my collection someday!


----------



## keodi

My 32cm kelly, she was my work bag yesterday!


----------



## abg12

pinkorchid20 said:


> Today my Whitebus joined me for my daily game of chess. Promised her to spend more time with her now that she is not allowed to accompany me to work anymore. Needless to say, she beat me in every round.
> 
> View attachment 4696511


That goat hide is gorgeous


----------



## seasounds

Genie27 said:


> Day four: Still Life with Fruit.
> 
> Day 15 may be City Pigeon.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> Day four: Still Life with Fruit.
> 
> Day 15 may be City Pigeon.


This truly made my day


----------



## pinkorchid20

abg12 said:


> That goat hide is gorgeous


I was originally looking for a smaller version at that time and in box leather but when I saw this huge, gorgeous piece of goat I was sold. If only Hermès still offered larger bags in Chèvre.


----------



## pinkorchid20

keodi said:


> I love it! i hope to add a whitebus to my collection someday!


I cannot recommend it enough although it is boxy and cannot be closed (which I don’t mind and find beautiful and practical). It’s also not the lightest but far lighter than most B35s I have handled. Prices on the retail market are also pretty low on these. I hope you can join the group of Whitebus lovers one day!


----------



## diane278

Learned something today. If you find that you need to replace your hot water heater, it’s pretty easy during this time of craziness. Here in California, plumbers are on the list of essential workers.  My water heater is being replaced as I type.  All it took was a phone call. There’s really no way to make this an Hermès moment, short of wrapping the plumber in a scarf. But it’s made me realize that, in so many ways, sheltering in place isn’t that difficult, at least right now. 
My fridge....I tried to make the sign in H orange......


----------



## aisham

xcess said:


> Gorgeous!!  I have this color and size as well but in matte alligator with phw




pleas share your beauty


----------



## aisham

diane278 said:


> Learned something today. If you find that you need to replace your hot water heater, it’s pretty easy during this time of craziness. Here in California, plumbers are on the list of essential workers.  My water heater is being replaced as I type.  All it took was a phone call. There’s really no way to make this an Hermès moment, short of wrapping the plumber in a scarf. But it’s made me realize that, in so many ways, sheltering in place isn’t that difficult, at least right now.
> My fridge....I tried to make the sign in H orange......
> View attachment 4696637



 amazing poster I love it


----------



## diane278

aisham said:


> amazing poster I love it


I found a poster maker online. I think this is the one I used: https://keepcalms.com/.  (I’m not sure though) 
I tried several until I found one that I could figure out.....the original was Keep Calm and Wash Your Hands.


----------



## buffalogal

Just caught up on this thread last night. Love it! Then today ... my “co-workers” were feeling saucy and wanted to participate.

Ellie the elephant is handling facilities duties at home. She has delegated me most of the laundry and dishes though.


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> Just caught up on this thread last night. Love it! Then today ... my “co-workers” were feeling saucy and wanted to participate.
> 
> Ellie the elephant is handling facilities duties at home. She has delegated me most of the laundry and dishes though.
> 
> View attachment 4696681


Well not sure why that second pic is there! Lol


----------



## buffalogal

And my sales team is getting stir crazy! Trying to make a break for it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

pinkorchid20 said:


> Today my Whitebus joined me for my daily game of chess. Promised her to spend more time with her now that she is not allowed to accompany me to work anymore. Needless to say, she beat me in every round.
> 
> View attachment 4696511


ohmigosh - what a gorgeous bag!


Genie27 said:


> Day four: Still Life with Fruit.
> 
> Day 15 may be City Pigeon.


bwahahahaha! 
(lovely photo tho!)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

buffalogal said:


> And my sales team is getting stir crazy! Trying to make a break for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696684


It’s a party!.....nooooo, it’s a garden party!


----------



## Aphall22

tlamdang08 said:


> My red family


What colour is your b may I ask?


----------



## tlamdang08

Aphall22 said:


> What colour is your b may I ask?


it is Rouge Piment


----------



## keodi

My CDCs, Rivale, and my Hermes etriviere double tour bracelet. I've wearing them while at sit and work at my home office desk.


----------



## tlamdang08

keodi said:


> My CDCs, Rivale, and my Hermes etriviere double tour bracelet. I've wearing them while at sit and work at my home office desk.


beautiful


----------



## nymeria

aisham said:


> No No , I bought this charm for me and I use it on my bags only . But when I unboxed it for the first time my daughter gasped and thought it was a toy meant for her barbies . Some toy stores sell matching cloths and accessories for her and her dolls so she thought hermes did that too  .
> 
> I would never buy an item like that for her to play with !! what kind of a mother will that make me !! I teach her to appreciate things for their beauty not price tag and to be thankful for what she has . And that there is more important things in life than material things .
> 
> Maybe I was not clear in my other post and that made you say this . I am sorry for not clarifying it before but I was In a hurry and posted it


No, it was MY fault!! 
I was not being clear- so sorry!! I was being totally sarcastic ( which never translates in writing).
I love the whole un-boxing video-its the funniest thing I've ever seen!
Again, apologies!!


----------



## tinytina95

Love seeing all the beautiful H pieces - so gorgeous and creative! I'm surviving quarantine with my Victoria and a fully stocked liquour cabinet! Can't wait to bring her out again. Also can't wait to wear my scarves again once my 7-month old is past the throwing puree everywhere stage. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## keodi

tlamdang08 said:


> beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## o_scarf

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


So elegant !!!


----------



## dooneybaby

pinkorchid20 said:


> Today my Whitebus joined me for my daily game of chess. Promised her to spend more time with her now that she is not allowed to accompany me to work anymore. Needless to say, she beat me in every round.
> 
> View attachment 4696511


I'm going to have to add this lovely vintage piece to my collection!


----------



## pinkorchid20

dooneybaby said:


> I'm going to have to add this lovely vintage piece to my collection!


If you ever get one, please post it if you don’t mind. I love seeing different variations of this understated piece.


----------



## aisham

nymeria said:


> No, it was MY fault!!
> I was not being clear- so sorry!! I was being totally sarcastic ( which never translates in writing).
> I love the whole un-boxing video-its the funniest thing I've ever seen!
> Again, apologies!!



 I am sorry too . It is ok I was wondering if you were sarcastic but I couldn't be sure so I wanted to make everything clear


----------



## DrTr

buffalogal said:


> Just caught up on this thread last night. Love it! Then today ... my “co-workers” were feeling saucy and wanted to participate.
> 
> Ellie the elephant is handling facilities duties at home. She has delegated me most of the laundry and dishes though.
> 
> View attachment 4696681





buffalogal said:


> And my sales team is getting stir crazy! Trying to make a break for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696684


LOVE how you framed Animapolis and C‘est la fete!  Ellie isn’t kind in her delegation  and sales people ALWAYS want to “be at their client’s office”. Better watch them close!  Love your bags too. Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## DrTr

keodi said:


> My CDCs, Rivale, and my Hermes etriviere double tour bracelet. I've wearing them while at sit and work at my home office desk.


It helps doesn’t it? I’m wearing a piece or two every day and I have the HOTD right next to me. Love your storage.


----------



## keodi

DrTr said:


> It helps doesn’t it? I’m wearing a piece or two every day and I have the HOTD right next to me. Love your storage.


Thank you! it does help!


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> Learned something today. If you find that you need to replace your hot water heater, it’s pretty easy during this time of craziness. Here in California, plumbers are on the list of essential workers.  My water heater is being replaced as I type.  All it took was a phone call. There’s really no way to make this an Hermès moment, short of wrapping the plumber in a scarf. But it’s made me realize that, in so many ways, sheltering in place isn’t that difficult, at least right now.
> My fridge....I tried to make the sign in H orange......
> View attachment 4696637


We will definitely have to do this soon. May I ask if your water heater just stopped working on you? And how did you shop around to find the one you wanted to use? We have radiant heat so we're looking at a $15,000+ investment!


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> We will definitely have to do this soon. May I ask if your water heater just stopped working on you? And how did you shop around to find the one you wanted to use? We have radiant heat so we're looking at a $15,000+ investment![/QUOTE



I had been increasing the hot water setting and it no longer seemed to help. (I love soaking in a hot bath.) I’m stuck home anyway, so I called my plumber and he came over awhile later. He agreed it was time. We discussed it and he went to a store and got one, brought it back, and installed it. It wasn’t a huge investment like yours. I left the choice to the plumber (once we discussed it) as it’s what he knows.  I’m single so I find knowledgeable tradesmen and then trust them and it’s worked for me so far. (Fingers crossed).
About a year ago I put in an extensive new HVAC system and the fact that that went well, gave me more confidence this time.  I do try to replace things before they die as I’m not great being without my conveniences.
I’ve always wanted radiant heating but I didn’t know it require that level of an appliance....we do have a couple of places that specialize in high end appliances for large houses, where I’d shop if I needed something like that.....


----------



## keodi

Genie27 said:


> Day four: Still Life with Fruit.
> 
> Day 15 may be City Pigeon.


----------



## bluerosespf

Reminder to self: Your extended Spring Break will be over next week and, even though your university has gone virtual, you'll still be expected to learn Calculus.


----------



## passion.du.jour

buffalogal said:


> And my sales team is getting stir crazy! Trying to make a break for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696684


Love how you framed both of your scarves!


----------



## passion.du.jour

keodi said:


> My CDCs, Rivale, and my Hermes etriviere double tour bracelet. I've wearing them while at sit and work at my home office desk.


Great set up! Hope your collection is keeping you in a positive mood - we all need it!


----------



## keodi

passion.du.jour said:


> Great set up! Hope your collection is keeping you in a positive mood - we all need it!


It is! I love it!


----------



## dooneybaby

Had I gone to work today instead  of  working  from  home, I would  have  carried  my Dalvy, worn one  of my Kermit Oliver silkies and a couple of H bracelets. But instead I'm in a pair of pink sweats.


----------



## TeeCee77

Some eye candy. I just adore anemone 
It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


----------



## diane278

Went out walking and one of the trees next door stopped me in my tracks:


‘Went home, grabbed a losange and claimed it as a *sheltering in place with Hermès *tree:


Does this make me a squatter?


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> Reminder to self: Your extended Spring Break will be over next week and, even though your university has gone virtual, you'll still be expected to learn Calculus.
> 
> View attachment 4697014


Good thinking 


dooneybaby said:


> Had I gone to work today instead  of  working  from  home, I would  have  carried  my Dalvy, worn one  of my Kermit Oliver silkies and a couple of H bracelets. But instead I'm in a pair of pink sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697047


wow love the pop color and the pair togo with the bag. Good companion!!


TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


Look at the set  I think you have an idea that Kelly cut will be rehome ???
Love them all, and good luck with you decision.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Went out walking and one of the trees next door stopped me in my tracks:
> View attachment 4697052
> 
> ‘Went home, grabbed a losange and claimed it as a *sheltering in place with Hermès *tree:
> View attachment 4697054


Thank you for a beautiful tree and scarf


----------



## luckylove

TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.



Such a beautiful, happy color!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


I’m really loving this color.....so perfect as spring approaches....


----------



## diane278

My clutch of the day:
Life continues to be a balancing act: so here’s my Verrou balancing on top of a vintage calligraphy brush.....
.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My clutch of the day:
> Life continues to be a balancing act: so here’s my Verrou balancing on top of a vintage calligraphy brush.....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697081


wow I feel like you are more Asian than me 
Do you practice penmanship  ??


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> My clutch of the day:
> Life continues to be a balancing act: so here’s my Verrou balancing on top of a vintage calligraphy brush.....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697081





tlamdang08 said:


> wow I feel like you are more Asian than me
> Do you practice penmanship  ??


 I Am very interested in this. Tell us more. I remember a friend who told me once that calligraphy coordinated wirh breathing ,Ike meditation.


----------



## DreamingPink

Rodeo and Rooroo wanna go out instead of hanging around in the house....


----------



## sf_newyorker

A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> I Am very interested in this. Tell us more. I remember a friend who told me once that calligraphy coordinated wirh breathing ,Ike meditation.


I didn’t have time to learn and practice  before, but I always admire and want to take  lessons. It is hard, that all I know and take a lot of patience which I think I need to pray for.
Some time in near future I will take lessons to practice it.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


 Your car is funny


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> wow I feel like you are more Asian than me
> Do you practice penmanship  ??


No, I don’t know calligraphy, I just like the Asian aesthetic.  My parents had a lot of Asian furniture and accessories. I still have some of their pieces...and I’ve added a number I’ve purchased.  I found several of the large calligraphy brushes in an interior design store last year and had them framed. That particular brush is 16” long and quite bulky.  I assumed it was for large scale art, but I don’t really know. 




ladysarah said:


> I Am very interested in this. Tell us more. I remember a friend who told me once that calligraphy coordinated wirh breathing ,Ike meditation.


That wouldn’t surprise me, but I just don’t know.  I used to meditate daily but fell out of practice.  

My initial pull to Hermès was the octogone clutch. It seemed to have an Asian aesthetic to me. Architectural, and minimal with clean lines.


----------



## keodi

dooneybaby said:


> Had I gone to work today instead  of  working  from  home, I would  have  carried  my Dalvy, worn one  of my Kermit Oliver silkies and a couple of H bracelets. But instead I'm in a pair of pink sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697047


beautiful!



TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


 Anemone



sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


I love the twillys and that ginger cutie sitting on them!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Really love this thread!!  So much eye candy and so many creative ideas!! Thank you @diane278 for starting this thread to distract us so nicely!!

Received my NTM Kelly Ado recently and played around with her and different shawls. As the Ado will be my workhorse, galloping on the zebra makes sense (or maybe not... ):


For the PdS I decided against the Rodeo even if it had the right colors. Before I could remove the horsy, our little one bombed the set - she probably thought that her eyes were matching perfectly here... 


And without the Rodeo (and sadly also without the white fluffball):


----------



## Sammy Royal

Some fresh green for an indoor feeling of spring :


----------



## tlamdang08

Story of Website order.
I specific picked the Della Gavalleria silk for my chance purse but When I open the package  the excitement has gone with the wind. The silk print wasn’t from what I imprinted in my heart. 
I texted my SA, and the result: packed it up, waited until the Store reopen, I would has an exchange.


----------



## abg12

Day 13 of sheltering in place and I think I’m still sane


----------



## passion.du.jour

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


Love your twilly collection - and your cute cat!


----------



## Genie27

Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits. 

Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


I love it. Thank you!!!
Please share everyday


----------



## Narnanz

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


May I compliment you on a stunningly beautiful bag.....enjoying her sunshine.


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits.
> 
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


May I join the club, please!!!
Ginger+lemon grass+ mint tea
cookie
all home made.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sammy Royal said:


> Some fresh green for an indoor feeling of spring :
> View attachment 4697156


Twins on the scarf! wouldn’t mind twinning the bag


----------



## shopaholicious

Since Disney is closed, sheltering in place at the LEGO castle...


----------



## coloradolvr

My Rocobar poncho is about my only H piece getting used these days!  As a true sign of the times it’s paired today with leggings and tennis shoes since that’s about all I’m wearing anymore. At least the sun is out and snow is melting. A bit.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Fortunate to have a bit of lakefront in our community for walking the pup, soak up some 88-degree sunshine with our fellow creatures. No turtles on my scarves, but a lizard cousin graces the border of Tous Les Bateaux du Monde CSGM, so imagining it catching some rays.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Genie27 said:


> Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


That bagel and milk tea looks tastier with the plates! 



tlamdang08 said:


> May I join the club, please!!!
> Ginger+lemon grass+ mint tea
> cookie
> all home made.



Love this!


----------



## keodi

Sammy Royal said:


> Really love this thread!!  So much eye candy and so many creative ideas!! Thank you @diane278 for starting this thread to distract us so nicely!!
> 
> Received my NTM Kelly Ado recently and played around with her and different shawls. As the Ado will be my workhorse, galloping on the zebra makes sense (or maybe not... ):
> View attachment 4697144
> 
> For the PdS I decided against the Rodeo even if it had the right colors. Before I could remove the horsy, our little one bombed the set - she probably thought that her eyes were matching perfectly here...
> View attachment 4697140
> 
> And without the Rodeo (and sadly also without the white fluffball):
> View attachment 4697143


Beautiful items, i love your shawls, and that fluff ball



Sammy Royal said:


> Some fresh green for an indoor feeling of spring :
> View attachment 4697156


beautiful!



abg12 said:


> Day 13 of sheltering in place and I think I’m still sane
> View attachment 4697214


beautiful birkin! is it a 30 or 35?



tlamdang08 said:


> May I join the club, please!!!
> Ginger+lemon grass+ mint tea
> cookie
> all home made.


yummy! beautiful tea set!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> That bagel and milk tea looks tastier with the plates!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!





keodi said:


> Beautiful items, i love your shawls, and that fluff ball
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> beautiful birkin! is it a 30 or 35?
> 
> 
> yummy! beautiful tea set!


Thank you Ladies


----------



## abg12

keodi said:


> beautiful birkin! is it a 30 or 35?


It’s a 35


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


omg! I love this! My boy Boo always sits on whatever I'm trying to read, photograph you name it !


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

coloradolvr said:


> My Rocobar poncho is about my only H piece getting used these days!  As a true sign of the times it’s paired today with leggings and tennis shoes since that’s about all I’m wearing anymore. At least the sun is out and snow is melting. A bit.
> View attachment 4697260


Wow! snow!!! where are you? I'm in London and its really warm and sunny-typically for England the weather never behaves how you want-We are all being told to stay home and its glorious sunshine making everyone desperate to go outside


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Working on my blanket


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> My Rocobar poncho is about my only H piece getting used these days!  As a true sign of the times it’s paired today with leggings and tennis shoes since that’s about all I’m wearing anymore. At least the sun is out and snow is melting. A bit.
> View attachment 4697260


Are you at my brother’s & SIL’s house in Arizona by any chance?  That snow looks familiar.


----------



## Rhl2987

No cute pictures here, but some beauties to share as I took pictures of a few bags today! Sorry for the Chanel's that snuck into the pic!


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> No cute pictures here, but some beauties to share as I took pictures of a few bags today! Sorry for the Chanel's that snuck into the pic!


Bags need to stick together in tough times, just like people do!


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> Are you at my brother’s & SIL’s house in Arizona by any chance?  That snow looks familiar.


They must be in northern Arizona?? No it will snow here in Colorado mountains until May at least sometimes June!


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> They must be in northern Arizona?? No it will snow here in Colorado mountains until May at least sometimes June!


I suspected you were in Colorado because of your avatar. But thought I’d ask. (they are in Scottsdale.)


----------



## aisham

shopaholicious said:


> Since Disney is closed, sheltering in place at the LEGO castle...
> 
> View attachment 4697255



this post just made my day  I would love to add a yellow bag to my collection 



coloradolvr said:


> My Rocobar poncho is about my only H piece getting used these days!  As a true sign of the times it’s paired today with leggings and tennis shoes since that’s about all I’m wearing anymore. At least the sun is out and snow is melting. A bit.
> View attachment 4697260



That snow


----------



## dooneybaby

Enjoying a little tea time as I manage the newsdesk from home. I had to pull out the linens I bought years ago at an antique  store in Ireland.


----------



## Hillychristie

Dear Ms C,

How do you like Ms H - Hibiscus- today ?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hillychristie said:


> Dear Ms C,
> 
> How do you like Ms H - Hibiscus- today ?


Perfectly posed! I’ve been drooling over small “red” H bags all week.


----------



## bluerosespf

Big sis and little sis say: "let's just stay in bed until we can go out again."


----------



## diane278

My Clutch of the Day
Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....


----------



## momasaurus

Sammy Royal said:


> Some fresh green for an indoor feeling of spring :
> View attachment 4697156


OOooh, and this bag!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


No worries. All humans are experiencing technical difficulties at this time! Your pix brighten my day. Plus I am inspired to buy some home goods, when life returns.


----------



## momasaurus

shopaholicious said:


> Since Disney is closed, sheltering in place at the LEGO castle...
> 
> View attachment 4697255


Ah! I wish I still had Legos around here.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


Nothing like a furry little guy to establish who’s calling the shots!


----------



## Megs

Just coming to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread! It's brought me so much happiness and joy in a time that feels void of both in many ways. 

Also, shared some of your pics on purseblog too!


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> My Clutch of the Day
> Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....
> View attachment 4697526



Loving you display pics diane


----------



## seasounds

Yoga, Birkin style.





So much harder than without the Birkin!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


bwahahaha!!!! I love it! 


Sammy Royal said:


> Really love this thread!!  So much eye candy and so many creative ideas!! Thank you @diane278 for starting this thread to distract us so nicely!!
> 
> Received my NTM Kelly Ado recently and played around with her and different shawls. As the Ado will be my workhorse, galloping on the zebra makes sense (or maybe not... ):
> View attachment 4697144
> 
> For the PdS I decided against the Rodeo even if it had the right colors. Before I could remove the horsy, our little one bombed the set - she probably thought that her eyes were matching perfectly here...
> View attachment 4697140
> 
> And without the Rodeo (and sadly also without the white fluffball):
> View attachment 4697143


<sigh> just beautiful! 


abg12 said:


> Day 13 of sheltering in place and I think I’m still sane
> View attachment 4697214


What a marvelous green!


Genie27 said:


> Day five: another day, another bagel. Tomorrow is an away day - work awaits.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my random musings and silliness. I’m having difficulty adjusting to my new reality and this thread allows me a to escape on a daily flight of whimsy.


I love seeing your posts sweetie, they're helping us adjust to our new reality. 


tlamdang08 said:


> May I join the club, please!!!
> Ginger+lemon grass+ mint tea
> cookie
> all home made.


Yum!


----------



## aisham

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!



 this is so creative !!! Birkins ned to stretch too


----------



## diane278

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!



Genius!


----------



## passion.du.jour

Hillychristie said:


> Dear Ms C,
> 
> How do you like Ms H - Hibiscus- today ?


Love your hibiscus flowers! And the bag! 



seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!


H makes everything easier!


----------



## sf_newyorker

There will be no galloping around town with the equine friend - so my K is standing still with the blossoms beckoning outside.


----------



## loh

Procrastinating again at the home office.

I saw a post sometime ago by someone who had tied a twilly onto their Jige, so I thought I would try to replicate that.  I like the look, although I don't think I quite got the end secured correctly.  So, obviously will have to kill more time to learn how to perfect it!  

Otherwise, I guess I can go do yoga with Birkins inspired by Seasounds.


----------



## TeeCee77

When you resort to using your bags as decoration in your office to keep you motivated...


----------



## papertiger

TeeCee77 said:


> When you resort to using your bags as decoration in your office to keep you motivated...



The colour looks lovely within the interior


----------



## Metalblond

Marmotte said:


> Also staying at home in Switzerland... going nowhere but enjoying my B30
> View attachment 4694729


Your bag is beautiful and I love your shoes too!


----------



## GoldFish8

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!


Genius!! I was gonna buy a kettle ball... but I can just fill my b35 and use that instead. Mind blown.


----------



## tlamdang08

It has been only one week since the the day I practice ”shelter in place”; I notice I am gaining weight  ” slow but steady ”. My wrist has a bracelet’s mark.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Dear Ms C,
> 
> How do you like Ms H - Hibiscus- today ?


Wow love the colors here, specially your scarf 
I am not a fan of C but the rouge H box is beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!


Absolutely this is a type of inspiration I needed nowadays


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My Clutch of the Day
> Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....
> View attachment 4697526


 I am picturing  your house as a small Asian museum scaled  
Love it. And thanks for sharing


----------



## Bagaholic222

Thanks for starting this post - spent some much needed quality time with my lovelies:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hillychristie said:


> Dear Ms C,
> 
> How do you like Ms H - Hibiscus- today ?


Oh wow! heavenly colour constance!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for starting this post - spent some much needed quality time with my lovelies:
> 
> View attachment 4697743
> 
> View attachment 4697742
> View attachment 4697740


such a lovely collection !


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

All dressed up but nowhere to go!


----------



## luckylove

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4697757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up but nowhere to go!



Love everything about this photo! may I ask which scarf this is?


----------



## Genie27

Day Six: Hi ho, hi ho, off to work I go! In my grey H poncho and Brazil maxi twilly. 

If I’d bought the red one, I’d be channeling Little Red Riding Hood!

@tlamdang08 I think you have this piece as well - how do you style it? I am having difficulty pulling looks together, especially carrying a handbag. I think I may need a K to wear cross body.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

luckylove said:


> Love everything about this photo! may I ask which scarf this is?


Thank you . Scarf is three graces.


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> Day Six: Hi ho, hi ho, off to work I go! In my grey H poncho and Brazil maxi twilly.
> 
> If I’d bought the red one, I’d be channeling Little Red Riding Hood!
> 
> @tlamdang08 I think you have this piece as well - how do you style it? I am having difficulty pulling looks together, especially carrying a handbag. I think I may need a K to wear cross body.


I think you mistake me for this I think @*JadeFor3st had this but I forgot which thread she posted.*
*https://forum.purseblog.com/members/jadefor3st.242915/*
I did try this one on at store but I have not make decision yet then the pandemic happen. It is still at my store wating , I love it but I think it boxy shape on me so i look shorter. Still thinking though.
Would you like to try this with tight jean and a K cross body ? I think some Kind of tight jean or straight leg pan will pull the look together. 
Looking forward to see how you style it. Have fun!!


----------



## Genie27

tlamdang08 said:


> I think you mistake me for this I think @*JadeFor3st had this but I forgot which thread she posted.*
> I did try this one on at store but I have not make decision yet then the pandemic happen. It is still at my store wating , I love it but I think it boxy shape on me so i look shorter. Still thinking though.
> Would you like to try this with tight jean and a K cross body ? I think some Kind of tight jean or straight leg pan will pull the look together.
> Looking forward to see how you style it. Have fun!!


Ah, sorry - I thought you had posted. It is quite boxy and because I’m short, I may need to consider a belt or something. I don’t usually wear jeans, so I have to try some other items to make it work. 

I like the open sleeves, but they do get in the way of things. Right now it’s a bit love/hate over the proportion and functionality.


----------



## passion.du.jour

loh said:


> Procrastinating again at the home office.
> 
> I saw a post sometime ago by someone who had tied a twilly onto their Jige, so I thought I would try to replicate that.  I like the look, although I don't think I quite got the end secured correctly.  So, obviously will have to kill more time to learn how to perfect it!
> 
> Otherwise, I guess I can go do yoga with Birkins inspired by Seasounds.


Ooo, can you share how you did this? Would like to try it out on my Jige! Thanks!


Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for starting this post - spent some much needed quality time with my lovelies:
> 
> View attachment 4697743
> 
> View attachment 4697742
> View attachment 4697740


Lovely collection! And love the stuffed animal companions


----------



## loh

passion.du.jour said:


> Ooo, can you share how you did this? Would like to try it out on my Jige! Thanks!
> 
> Sure!  I tied a knot on the back side exposing how much of the twilly I wanted to show.  Then I wrapped it up to the front, stopping at just above the front "H" of the Jige, and then started wrapping back towards where I started.  I tucked the remainder in like you do when tying on a K or B.  I'm not sure that's how I saw it done originally, but it works.
> 
> Good luck with yours and have fun!  Oh, and post pics of your finished product!


----------



## diane278

I may have a bit of cabin fever.  Here’s a giant metal bee on my H tray......


----------



## psoucsd

Rhl2987 said:


> No cute pictures here, but some beauties to share as I took pictures of a few bags today! Sorry for the Chanel's that snuck into the pic!



Beautiful collection of dark neutrals and pops of color!


----------



## psoucsd

My Birkin family feelin’ its spots today


----------



## tlamdang08

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4697757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up but nowhere to go!


wow, this should be in the camo thread too .
So beautiful !!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Twins on the scarf! wouldn’t mind twinning the bag


Keeping my fingers crossed that we will be twins sooner than later!!


coloradolvr said:


> My Rocobar poncho is about my only H piece getting used these days!  As a true sign of the times it’s paired today with leggings and tennis shoes since that’s about all I’m wearing anymore. At least the sun is out and snow is melting. A bit.
> View attachment 4697260


That looks absolutely wonderful!! Twins with you on this great Rocobar! 


keodi said:


> Beautiful items, i love your shawls, and that fluff ball
> beautiful!
> 
> beautiful birkin! is it a 30 or 35?
> 
> 
> yummy! beautiful tea set!


Thank you, dear keodi!! 


diane278 said:


> My Clutch of the Day
> Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....
> View attachment 4697526


This is an amazing combo!! (I like old things, too... )


momasaurus said:


> OOooh, and this bag!


Thank you so much, dear momasaurus!!


Cookiefiend said:


> bwahahaha!!!! I love it!
> 
> <sigh> just beautiful!
> 
> What a marvelous green!
> 
> I love seeing your posts sweetie, they're helping us adjust to our new reality.
> 
> Yum!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Mrs.Z

psoucsd said:


> My Birkin family feelin’ its spots today
> 
> View attachment 4697837
> View attachment 4697838
> View attachment 4697839
> View attachment 4697840
> View attachment 4697841


Is that blue paon togo.....?  It’s literally dreamy


----------



## psoucsd

Mrs.Z said:


> Is that blue paon togo.....?  It’s literally dreamy



It’s Togo Vert Verone


----------



## Mrs.Z

psoucsd said:


> It’s Togo Vert Verone


Thank you, it’s fab!!!


----------



## meowlett

When I was trying to locate my reptile B25 "Senta", I pulled out my Weima puppy ”Royce” instead.  I guess staying at home too much is starting to affect my sanity.

Royce wants to go on walks like my two Queen B's too.


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> When I was trying to locate my reptile B25 "Senta", I pulled out my Weima puppy ”Royce” instead.  I guess staying at home too much is starting to affect my sanity.
> 
> Royce wants to go on walks like my two Queen B's too.
> 
> View attachment 4697904
> 
> View attachment 4697905


Love this pic of your pups!! What leather is your Kelly? Hope you are well twin !!


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this pic of your pups!! What leather is your Kelly? Hope you are well twin !!


It is Evercolor.  The color is Beige de Weima and is exactly the color of my friend's dog ”Royce".
My B*tches and I are doing well.
Stay safe my twin.


----------



## passion.du.jour

psoucsd said:


> My Birkin family feelin’ its spots today
> 
> View attachment 4697837
> View attachment 4697838
> View attachment 4697839
> View attachment 4697840
> View attachment 4697841


Love your collection! 


meowlett said:


> When I was trying to locate my reptile B25 "Senta", I pulled out my Weima puppy ”Royce” instead.  I guess staying at home too much is starting to affect my sanity.
> 
> Royce wants to go on walks like my two Queen B's too.
> 
> View attachment 4697904
> 
> View attachment 4697905


Love your kelly! By the way, I have the same scarf, but in a different color. Could you share how you've dressed/tied it? So far, I don't think I've been successful in highlighting the cute dogs in the design.


----------



## Genie27

I should warn you all that I have 3 items stashed that I never got around to opening. Normally I’d open them without fanfare when their predecessors wore out but now I fully expect to put on a full 24-picture step-by-step unboxing reveal. 

Stay tuned, ladies and gents! I’ll be here all next week.


----------



## DreamingPink

psoucsd said:


> It’s Togo Vert Verone


You made me feel like I need a vert verone lol
Nice bags!!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I should warn you all that I have 3 items stashed that I never got around to opening. Normally I’d open them without fanfare when their predecessors wore out but now I fully expect to put on a full 24-picture step-by-step unboxing reveal.
> 
> Stay tuned, ladies and gents! I’ll be here all next week.


Bring it on!


----------



## psoucsd

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you, it’s fab!!!





passion.du.jour said:


> Love your collection!





DreamingPink said:


> You made me feel like I need a vert verone lol
> Nice bags!!



Thanks for the kind words, vert verone was not on my radar, but as soon as she was offered it was love at first sight.  

So many beautiful colors out in the Hermes universe, still hoping to add more HG colors to my collection.  Not to mention the different leathers and limited edition versions!


----------



## abg12

Can’t wait to travel with this girl again. She’s my go to birkin for traveling (and third picture is one of my fur babies)


----------



## Gigllee

TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.



The only color missing from my collection. Oh so stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rose Azalea family and friends


----------



## psoucsd

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea family and friends



Ummm can we talk about the pillow in the background?  That’s awesome if you made that!


----------



## passion.du.jour

abg12 said:


> Can’t wait to travel with this girl again. She’s my go to birkin for traveling (and third picture is one of my fur babies)
> View attachment 4698037
> View attachment 4698040
> View attachment 4698042


Your fur baby is so cute in his/her little bed! 


tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea family and friends


I spy in the mirror two more lipsticks in a drawstring bag - clever way to store/carry them! The more I see Herbags, the more I like them. However, the size is too big for me since everything that I carry fits in a TPM with room to spare. I keep telling myself it's not practical, but the bag is so pretty!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sammy Royal said:


> Some fresh green for an indoor feeling of spring :
> View attachment 4697156


Beautiful photo. The bag's gorgeous.


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> My Clutch of the Day
> Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....
> View attachment 4697526


I'm  58. We don't use the word "old," but "refined."


----------



## dooneybaby

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!


So instead of Bikram yoga, it's Birkin yoga!


----------



## aisham

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea family and friends



THAT pillow  It looks amazing !!!!! also your bags


----------



## Tonimichelle

Feeling blue! (Thankfully Barclay is pretty tolerant of my craziness!)


----------



## aisham

Tonimichelle said:


> Feeling blue! (Thankfully Barclay is pretty tolerant of my craziness!)
> View attachment 4698117



Awwwwwww  I love him ! I have parrot fever right now . I lost my 2 year old blue Quaker parrot 2 weeks ago . And sheltering in place without her is so hard . An I was thinking or owning a baby parrot but COVID-19 happened ! Does he like to play with your bags ? I think they like to chow on the hardware


----------



## Tonimichelle

aisham said:


> Awwwwwww  I love him ! I have parrot fever right now . I lost my 2 year old blue Quaker parrot 2 weeks ago . And sheltering in place without her is so hard


Oh that’s sad  I’m so sorry, it’s so hard when you lose a little member of your family like that. We lost our cat before his time just over two years ago and we’re still missing him dreadfully.


----------



## Phiona88

I've always been too lazy to tie twillies around my handles.
Today I nailed the bare minimum with a nano scarf


----------



## bluerosespf

Tonimichelle said:


> Feeling blue! (Thankfully Barclay is pretty tolerant of my craziness!)
> View attachment 4698117



Two beauties!


----------



## TeeCee77

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea family and friends


OH MY! HOW DID YOU MAKE THAT PILLOW/WHO MADE IT? That is just the coolest? I may have found my quarantine project. I have quite a lot of ribbon, but not sure I have that much!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea family and friends


What wonders you work with H ribbons!


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> When I was trying to locate my reptile B25 "Senta", I pulled out my Weima puppy ”Royce” instead.  I guess staying at home too much is starting to affect my sanity.
> 
> Royce wants to go on walks like my two Queen B's too.
> 
> View attachment 4697904
> 
> View attachment 4697905


What a GORGEOUS Kelly and your pups are adorable!


----------



## missconvy

Phiona88 said:


> I've always been too lazy to tie twillies around my handles.
> Today I nailed the bare minimum with a nano scarf


Does the nano fit around a wrist?


----------



## seasounds

aisham said:


> this is so creative !!! Birkins ned to stretch too





diane278 said:


> Genius!





passion.du.jour said:


> H makes everything easier!





GoldFish8 said:


> Genius!! I was gonna buy a kettle ball... but I can just fill my b35 and use that instead. Mind blown.





tlamdang08 said:


> Absolutely this is a type of inspiration I needed nowadays





dooneybaby said:


> So instead of Bikram yoga, it's Birkin yoga!



Thanks for the encouragement!  And yes, it's like Bikram yoga!


----------



## Phiona88

missconvy said:


> Does the nano fit around a wrist?



yes it does.


----------



## Rhl2987

Phiona88 said:


> I've always been too lazy to tie twillies around my handles.
> Today I nailed the bare minimum with a nano scarf


What a lovely look!


----------



## aisham

Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...




Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!




Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what 




Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!




Alexa : so let's get creative !! 







Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !




Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe


----------



## Cygne18

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf . I fell in love on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's in side the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


This is hilarious. Thank you for the morning laughs! 
Love the scarf ring too.


----------



## aisham

Cygne18 said:


> This is hilarious. Thank you for the morning laughs!
> Love the scarf ring too.


 My kids where in the garden playing so I had exactly 15 min to steal a doll, dress and set everything up


----------



## Genie27

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


Omg, love this whole post, lost it at her cadena handbag in the last pic. 

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for starting this post - spent some much needed quality time with my lovelies:
> 
> View attachment 4697743
> 
> View attachment 4697742
> View attachment 4697740


Great! Baby takes mommy's arm - that's wonderful


----------



## momasaurus

psoucsd said:


> My Birkin family feelin’ its spots today
> 
> View attachment 4697837
> View attachment 4697838
> View attachment 4697839
> View attachment 4697840
> View attachment 4697841


Thanks for the cheerful pictures!!


----------



## momasaurus

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


I love you!!!
and OMG the lock purse! Better looking than some of H's latest purse designs.


----------



## Cookiefiend

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


ahahahaa!! Thank you for the giggles!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

marzipanchen said:


> Beautiful photo and a gorgeous B @LovelyLillyGirl  - never knew red with GHW was so sophisticated! Which H red is it, if I may ask? Rouge Grenat?


Courchevel, rouge vif


----------



## diane278

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


You, my friend, have a real knack for story telling!  Thank you!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


This is about the size of H’s live models, right?


----------



## passion.du.jour

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


LOL! Love this - thank you for taking the time to post! That scarf ring is so cute!


----------



## diane278

My rearranged departure area.  Sunglasses, keys, & card case....and fresh gloves.  Keys and card case go into a jacket pocket and then the sunglasses and gloves go on.


----------



## Chanelandco

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


Thank you for this! So funny ❤️


----------



## DrTr

dooneybaby said:


> I'm  58. We don't use the word "old," but "refined."


Love!!  Patina’d also works when speaking of :refined: skin


----------



## tlamdang08

psoucsd said:


> Ummm can we talk about the pillow in the background?  That’s awesome if you made that!


Thank you. Yes, I made the pillow


passion.du.jour said:


> Your fur baby is so cute in his/her little bed!
> 
> I spy in the mirror two more lipsticks in a drawstring bag - clever way to store/carry them! The more I see Herbags, the more I like them. However, the size is too big for me since everything that I carry fits in a TPM with room to spare. I keep telling myself it's not practical, but the bag is so pretty!


same feeling with you. Herbag was the first H bag DH got for summer 2018. I don't use it much but it will come in handy when I am on a short getaway trip. Agree with its weight. My shoulders are weak. I love TPM. So we have a lot in common 
I found that H dust pouch fits a lot of my miscellaneous things like lipsticks, hand sanitizer, car key.... I love this size. It original hold the key set of B/K.


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> OH MY! HOW DID YOU MAKE THAT PILLOW/WHO MADE IT? That is just the coolest? I may have found my quarantine project. I have quite a lot of ribbon, but not sure I have that much!


I made the pillow a few months ago. And I will start to make a difference one for my fun room.thank you. Allow me to kill some quarantine times 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> What wonders you work with H ribbons!


I have asked my SM that someday if they need to rearrange their windows, may I volunteer I will say Yes will all my pleasure


----------



## bunnycat

diane278 said:


> Today’s _emotional support bag_ tried to sneak out of the house.  It’s been restrained and assigned security equal to the task at hand....
> View attachment 4692847



I'm only just starting to be able to sit down and enjoy this thread...but I am fully looking forward to more posts like this!


----------



## Sammy Royal

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful photo. The bag's gorgeous.


Thank you so much!! 


Tonimichelle said:


> Feeling blue! (Thankfully Barclay is pretty tolerant of my craziness!)
> View attachment 4698117


That is a stunning pic!! Barclay is just amazing!! And so is the B!


----------



## bunnycat

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


----------



## undecided45

I was so excited to take out my new Evelyne PM before the online store closed and snap a photo. Look at who decided they wanted to be in the shot too!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!

My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.

I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!


----------



## undecided45

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!
> 
> My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.
> 
> I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!
> View attachment 4698369


 Beautiful!


----------



## aisham

Genie27 said:


> Omg, love this whole post, lost it at her cadena handbag in the last pic.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ِEverything was chosen carefully. Doll , hair color , dress and accessories 



momasaurus said:


> I love you!!!
> and OMG the lock purse! Better looking than some of H's latest purse designs.



  I love you too  and I would love to have a purse just like hers 



Cookiefiend said:


> ahahahaa!! Thank you for the giggles!


 you are most welcome 



diane278 said:


> You, my friend, have a real knack for story telling!  Thank you!


  Hehehhehe I think so 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> This is about the size of H’s live models, right?



What do you mean by H’s live models ? this is an 11.5 inches doll 



passion.du.jour said:


> LOL! Love this - thank you for taking the time to post! That scarf ring is so cute!





Chanelandco said:


> Thank you for this! So funny ❤️



Thank you so much I'm glad you liked it


----------



## mzbaglady1

aisham said:


> To everyone who is feeling down because it's raining . Here's some sunshine  B25 prunior nilo ghw
> 
> View attachment 4696307
> View attachment 4696308


WOW! Gorgeous.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

aisham said:


> ِEverything was chosen carefully. Doll , hair color , dress and accessories
> 
> 
> 
> I love you too  and I would love to have a purse just like hers
> 
> 
> you are most welcome
> 
> 
> Hehehhehe I think so
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by H’s live models ? this is an 11.5 inches doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I'm glad you liked it


It’s a joke.  I find the H live models to appear very tiny proportionate to the scarves as I, a plus-size girl, wear them.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. Yes, I made the pillow
> same feeling with you. Herbag was the first H bag DH got for summer 2018. I don't use it much but it will come in handy when I am on a short getaway trip. Agree with its weight. My shoulders are weak. I love TPM. So we have a lot in common
> I found that H dust pouch fits a lot of my miscellaneous things like lipsticks, hand sanitizer, car key.... I love this size. It original hold the key set of B/K.



 Great tip on additional uses for the dust pouch! Also, I'm impressed by your pillow making skills! 


undecided45 said:


> I was so excited to take out my new Evelyne PM before the online store closed and snap a photo. Look at who decided they wanted to be in the shot too!


Love your Evelyne and cat! I have 2 and they are always curious! 


sf_newyorker said:


> I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!
> 
> My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.
> 
> I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!
> View attachment 4698369


Thank you for sharing and for putting out positive vibes. We need it!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!
> 
> My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.
> 
> I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!
> View attachment 4698369


What a lovely, lovely post...!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## aisham

Jbizzybeetle said:


> It’s a joke.  I find the H live models to appear very tiny proportionate to the scarves as I, a plus-size girl, wear them.



The funny thing is that Alexa is not a normal barbie !! She is a curvy doll  none of babrie's cloths fit her , not even shoes ! Real women to me come in every shape and size  And I understand your struggle . I am a short curvy lady  But I find that cloths look better on us !


----------



## abg12

Cheers to the weekend! Then again every day is the weekend now


----------



## Hillychristie

Finally found the time to tie the twillon on my tpm Evelyn but can't test it in action yet


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> Cheers to the weekend! Then again every day is the weekend now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698669
> View attachment 4698670


What a GORGEOUS birdie!  And yes, every day is the weekend. Life is so strange without all our usual external markers and activities.


----------



## keodi

Tonimichelle said:


> Feeling blue! (Thankfully Barclay is pretty tolerant of my craziness!)
> View attachment 4698117


Beautiful!


aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195


Nice reveal!!


undecided45 said:


> I was so excited to take out my new Evelyne PM before the online store closed and snap a photo. Look at who decided they wanted to be in the shot too!


Beautiful Evelyne, and lovely kitty! you cat looks exactly like my velvet.


sf_newyorker said:


> I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!
> 
> My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.
> 
> I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!
> View attachment 4698369


I love it!


abg12 said:


> Cheers to the weekend! Then again every day is the weekend now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698669
> View attachment 4698670


 very nice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

abg12 said:


> Cheers to the weekend! Then again every day is the weekend now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698669
> View attachment 4698670


Gosh this birdie is exquisite.  this color too! I dream of having one of these someday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> I've always been too lazy to tie twillies around my handles.
> Today I nailed the bare minimum with a nano scarf


Ok, NOW I'm sold..... need that little piece of silk for my Black Stallion. This is the perfect touch


----------



## keodi

This the bag that I used at work yesterday.


----------



## diane278

Today’s Clutch of the Day.....next to my favorite boy toy, Staller.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Day Six: Hi ho, hi ho, off to work I go! In my grey H poncho and Brazil maxi twilly.
> 
> If I’d bought the red one, I’d be channeling Little Red Riding Hood!
> 
> @tlamdang08 I think you have this piece as well - how do you style it? I am having difficulty pulling looks together, especially carrying a handbag. I think I may need a K to wear cross body.



I think it's nice with what you're wearing. Try wedges or ankle boots for inside.


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> Can’t wait to travel with this girl again. She’s my go to birkin for traveling (and third picture is one of my fur babies)
> View attachment 4698037
> View attachment 4698040
> View attachment 4698042


Ok...I have to ask what color this is.....I keep going back to look at it.....


----------



## papertiger

aisham said:


> Hi this is Alexa , I'm barbies friend ! Welcome to one of my unboxing videos ! This time I have something deferent please stay tuned ...
> 
> View attachment 4698176
> 
> 
> Alexa : First of all , this is a lovely scarf that I fell in love with on the spot !!
> 
> View attachment 4698177
> 
> 
> Alexa : This is what 's inside the second box . Isn't this the cutest scarf ring or what
> 
> View attachment 4698178
> 
> 
> Alexa : SO as you can see this dress went on one too many play dates . And it needs styling ASAP !!
> 
> View attachment 4698179
> 
> 
> Alexa : so let's get creative !!
> 
> View attachment 4698182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698184
> 
> 
> Alexa : please give me a sec to fix my hair so you can take a closer look at my creation !
> 
> View attachment 4698194
> 
> 
> Alexa : Thank you for watching this video .. please like and subscribe
> 
> View attachment 4698195





1. You'll have to buy her another for a matching skirt
2. I have a red headed Skipper somewhere but she's not getting her own scarf
3. Love her Cadana bag
4. Hermes should use these pics.


----------



## diane278

papertiger said:


> 1. You'll have to buy her another for a matching skirt
> 2. I have a red headed Skipper somewhere but she's not getting her own scarf
> 3. Love her Cadana bag
> 4. Hermes should use these pics.


Perhaps Hermès should produce, or license, some outfits sized for Barbies or American Dolls? As long as there are Grandmas out there, I think there’s a market.....I’m only a faux grandma and I’d buy them......


----------



## Incalifornia7

abg12 said:


> Cheers to the weekend! Then again every day is the weekend now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698669
> View attachment 4698670


Perfection


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> Perhaps Hermès should produce, or license, some outfits sized for Barbies or American Dolls? As long as there are Grandmas out there, I think there’s a market.....I’m only a faux grandma and I’d buy them......



Def gap in the market


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh this thread makes me want all the Hermes china now! I’m just starting my Royal Copenhagen collection. My little mosaic dish has been very helpful in holding my engagement ring for me on the days I don’t venture outside.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> 1. You'll have to buy her another for a matching skirt
> 2. I have a red headed Skipper somewhere but she's not getting her own scarf
> 3. Love her Cadana bag
> 4. Hermes should use these pics.



Oh, whoops DH reminded me I have Midge and not Skipper. I think DH has been inside for too long...


----------



## tbbbjb

papertiger said:


> Oh, whoops DH reminded me I have Midge and not Skipper. I think DH has been inside for too long...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

keodi said:


> This the bag that I used at work yesterday.


Cool — and cute — way to carry the change purse!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

papertiger said:


> Oh, whoops DH reminded me I have Midge and not Skipper. I think DH has been inside for too long...


I had Tammy, the “stouter” version of Barbie.


----------



## keodi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Cool — and cute — way to carry the change purse!


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Oh, whoops DH reminded me *I have Midge and not Skipper.* I think DH has been inside for too long...


----------



## FreddieMac

I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!


----------



## abg12

diane278 said:


> Ok...I have to ask what color this is.....I keep going back to look at it.....


It’s Havane in Evergrain ☺️


----------



## diane278

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998


Let’s play a game.  You PM me your location and if I can get there within a month, I take possession of your bag/traveling bar.    Sounds fair to me....what do ya think? After all, the odds are in your favor. You might as well give me a shot at it.


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> It’s Havane in Evergrain ☺️


Well, so much for my “not even thinking about more bags” plan..... Now I have to add this to my new list:
Coveted bag colors: 
Red
Havane


----------



## DrTr

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998


Now this is my kind of bag AND sanitizer disinfectant Just gorgeous and oh so practical


----------



## FreddieMac

diane278 said:


> Let’s play a game.  You PM me your location and if I can get there within a month, I take possession of your bag/traveling bar.    Sounds fair to me....what do ya think? After all, the odds are in your favor. You might as well give me a shot at it.



Ha! You do make me chuckle!!! If you could make it here in that time you’d be most welcome, but you may find my disinfectant stash severely depleted if you can make it


----------



## FreddieMac

DrTr said:


> Now this is my kind of bag AND sanitizer disinfectant Just gorgeous and oh so practical



Why thank you!
I see it as doing my bit for the winery economy, one bottle at a time!


----------



## AnnaNicoleSmith

A little almond butter & jelly for Afternoon Tea


----------



## tlamdang08

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998


Love this idea


----------



## diane278

FreddieMac said:


> Ha! You do make me chuckle!!! If you could make it here in that time you’d be most welcome, but you may find my disinfectant stash severely depleted if you can make it


I’m pretty sure that acquiring more wine will be substantially easier than finding another bag like yours....


----------



## tlamdang08

AnnaNicoleSmith said:


> A little almond butter & jelly for Afternoon Tea
> 
> View attachment 4699073


 perfect companion 
.love your coat too.


----------



## tlamdang08

My new favorite pouch ( take out from herbag)
I never thought of taking it out and use it as a pouch but under the coronavirus environment unsafe. This becomes an extra protection layer for whatever I decided to bring into my house. This pouch will stay in my car.


----------



## Genie27

Day Seven/Eight: Colour makes me happy. H colour makes me happier.


----------



## aisham

papertiger said:


> 1. You'll have to buy her another for a matching skirt
> 2. I have a red headed Skipper somewhere but she's not getting her own scarf
> 3. Love her Cadana bag
> 4. Hermes should use these pics.



1. She hast to make it work with only one ! H is closed 
2. Yes I agree Skipper is pretty young for Hermes . 
3. That bag was spear of the moment  
4. I would love it if hermes would collaborate with me and Barbie ! I want my share of H products as well ! I would ask to get payed in Birkins and Kellys


----------



## bluerosespf

If I were going out today, I think I'd carry this K28 Bleu Paon:


----------



## AnnaNicoleSmith

tlamdang08 said:


> perfect companion
> .love your coat too.


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

bluerosespf said:


> If I were going out today, I think I'd carry this K28 Bleu Paon:
> 
> View attachment 4699105


Dreamy!!!!!


----------



## DrTr

FreddieMac said:


> Why thank you!
> I see it as doing my bit for the winery economy, one bottle at a time!


Absolutely! Just as we all do our bit with one bag, one scarf, one at a time  it really does help. And we LOVE what we have as a result. cheers!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998


Isn’t it “80 percent alcohol” not “8 times alcohol”?


----------



## TeeCee77

New table decor.


----------



## Genie27

TeeCee77 said:


> New table decor.


Beautiful!!

Your table decor sparked an idea to make giant monkeys paw balls from H ribbons. 

But I’m lazy, so I will just throw the idea out to our more industrious members with surplus ribbon and time.


----------



## TeeCee77

Genie27 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Your table decor sparked an idea to make giant monkeys paw balls from H ribbons.
> 
> But I’m lazy, so I will just throw the idea out to our more industrious members with surplus ribbon and time.


Omg this is a great idea! Alas, I too am too lazy at the moment.


----------



## papertiger

aisham said:


> 1. She hast to make it work with only one ! H is closed
> 2. Yes I agree Skipper is pretty young for Hermes .
> 3. That bag was spear of the moment
> 4. I would love it if hermes would collaborate with me and Barbie ! I want my share of H products as well ! I would ask to get payed in Birkins and Kellys


----------



## gottabagit

Working from my home office.....


----------



## FreddieMac

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Isn’t it “80 percent alcohol” not “8 times alcohol”?



But surely 8 bottles of 10% equals 80%, no?!


----------



## aisham

FreddieMac said:


> But surely 8 bottles of 10% equals 80%, no?!



My alcohol comes in sanitizing form only !!!


----------



## diane278

FreddieMac said:


> But surely 8 bottles of 10% equals 80%, no?!


Of course!  I once passed a math class....trust me on this!


----------



## Dupsy

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998




I wouldn’t mind being cooped up with this beauty


----------



## keodi

TeeCee77 said:


> New table decor.


beautiful bag, and decor! I like the light fixture where is it from?


----------



## TeeCee77

keodi said:


> beautiful bag, and decor! I like the light fixture where is it from?


Thank you!!  Light is capriz shell from Worlds Away


----------



## chicklety

lolakitten said:


> Clearly mummy has lost her mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693120


Laughing out loud. Literally. Made my day


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


Every time I see that color ( or honestly, ANY color) in swift.....


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> A raw, wet and gray day is today, and so I took out a fistful of colorful Twillys. I had about 25 seconds to photograph before the cat took over again.
> View attachment 4697118
> View attachment 4697119


That's JUST what they do! Sit on the newspaper, sit on the twilly....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

FreddieMac said:


> But surely 8 bottles of 10% equals 80%, no?!


I think you’re right! 
Sounds like the arithmetic used in the US stimulus package.


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Oh, whoops DH reminded me I have Midge and not Skipper. I think DH has been inside for too long...



Haha, that is funny. My first was a blond Skipper and then a few Cindies plus horse. Barbies weren't allowed. Tutties were also in the picture.


----------



## Marmotte

Home sheltering with H and Swiss goodies


----------



## allywchu1

they are both considered “elderly” and should stay home.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

allywchu1 said:


> they are both considered “elderly” and should stay home.


Brilliant!


----------



## Muffin_Top

diane278 said:


> I may have a bit of cabin fever.  Here’s a giant metal bee on my H tray......
> View attachment 4697829


May I ask you which size is your lovely tray ? 
Thanks by advance.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Oh, whoops DH reminded me I have Midge and not Skipper. I think DH has been inside for too long...


He is very special to have this knowledge.


----------



## momasaurus

AnnaNicoleSmith said:


> A little almond butter & jelly for Afternoon Tea
> 
> View attachment 4699073


WOW!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> He is very special to have this knowledge.



Many centuries ago he used to work for Franklin Mint. I don't think I need say more


----------



## DrTr

allywchu1 said:


> they are both considered “elderly” and should stay home.


Love these vintage beauties!


----------



## diane278

Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”


----------



## keodi

diane278 said:


> Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”
> 
> View attachment 4699553


I love your photos!


----------



## essiedub

allywchu1 said:


> they are both considered “elderly” and should stay home.


Nice watch! I like the 4 subdials..very unusual! Who’s the maker? I see date/date also. What is the 4th dial complication?


----------



## TeeCee77

The new “main crew”
I was too lazy to get the rest out ...


----------



## ivy1026

Have been playing the piano more lately


----------



## diane278

ivy1026 said:


> Have been playing the piano more lately


That feels like sunshine!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> That feels like sunshine!


makes me feel good!!!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Valuables 2020 edition


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

The girls heard about the new running boards for the Jeep and started bickering: “No, my blue goes better!”
Previously the Bateaux held reign, but newcomers Sieste and Silk Mix are making their moves.
The monkey is putting up a good defense.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The girls heard about the new running boards for the Jeep and started bickering: “No, my blue goes better!”
> Previously the Bateaux held reign, but newcomers Sieste and Silk Mix are making their moves.
> The monkey is putting up a good defense.
> View attachment 4699732


Do I see a pair of soft little feet in the right hand upper corner? You might have a stowaway hiding in there....or a hostage.....


----------



## diane278

ilovenicebags said:


> Valuables 2020 edition
> View attachment 4699730


You know, I hadn’t thought of it, but you might be onto something big.....how many rolls of toilet paper & bottles of water would one have to sell to purchase a birkin?  And can TP futures be purchased on the stock market?
....I’m thinking it might be time for me to restart my meditation practice....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”
> 
> View attachment 4699553


Wow, love the concept of modern vs old-style life together. I love it enough that I would like to have a walk through your house just to learn more about Asian culture through an eye of the artist's mind.
Thanks for sharing your ”magic does happen” nook


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”
> 
> View attachment 4699553


Gorgeous corner!  The magic DOES happen here in beauty, just maybe not the microwave magic kind love the puppy painting!  And love your sense of style and color


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> The new “main crew”
> I was too lazy to get the rest out ...


What a crew!!  Wowza!


----------



## DrTr

ivy1026 said:


> Have been playing the piano more lately


Love this - your R looks beautiful with the wood and your piano keys.


----------



## tlamdang08

ivy1026 said:


> Have been playing the piano more lately


I love this yellow sunshine, waiting for my other H in this color.


----------



## DrTr

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The girls heard about the new running boards for the Jeep and started bickering: “No, my blue goes better!”
> Previously the Bateaux held reign, but newcomers Sieste and Silk Mix are making their moves.
> The monkey is putting up a good defense.
> View attachment 4699732


----------



## tlamdang08

ilovenicebags said:


> Valuables 2020 edition
> View attachment 4699730


Hihihi thanks for the laugh. Love your sense of humor, and please keep us entertainment


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> The new “main crew”
> I was too lazy to get the rest out ...


Love them all!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My contribute today is His and Her breakfast


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, love the concept of modern vs old-style life together. I love it enough that I would like to have a walk through your house just to learn more about Asian culture through an eye of the artist's mind.
> Thanks for sharing your ”magic does happen” nook


Thank you! I don’t really have much knowledge about Asian culture, I just love the aesthetic. I’ve probably watched the movie Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 100 times, checking out the houses and traditional dress.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My contribute today is His and Her breakfast


Well, that looks yummy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ilovenicebags said:


> Valuables 2020 edition
> View attachment 4699730


Love it.  TP will go down in memory lane as one of the most precious items in 2020.


----------



## nymeria

seasounds said:


> Yoga, Birkin style.
> 
> View attachment 4697542
> View attachment 4697543
> 
> 
> So much harder than without the Birkin!


So creative!! ( the best I've ever come up with is soup cans and sacks of rice instead of weights!) But this is MUCH more pleasing. You could develop an entire practice incorporating H products and post it - we would all be glued to our screens!!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I don’t really have much knowledge about Asian culture, I just love the aesthetic. I’ve probably watched the movie Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 100 times, checking out the houses and traditional dress.


Woo hoo, same here, we like to watch it over and over, and even now when you remind me of this movie. In my head, I automatically hear the soundtrack of the movie! Especially the drums


----------



## keodi

TeeCee77 said:


> The new “main crew”
> I was too lazy to get the rest out ...


that Anemone!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m finishing this atypical work week with a nod to beginnings and on a hopeful note. Also to add another Evelyne to the thread!
> 
> My H journey began with my cherished gold Evelyne 29. My first H purchase, my start, my beginning. Here I’ve paired it with the bright Festival des Amazones MT in Jaune.
> 
> I selected the colors for their meanings. Gold, yellow, orange and beige. Success, warmth, joy, optimism and dependability. I hope for the beginning of each new day to be washed in these colors!
> View attachment 4698369


Beautiful picture, beautiful thoughts


----------



## ivy1026

DrTr said:


> Love this - your R looks beautiful with the wood and your piano keys.


Thanks dear


----------



## ivy1026

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this yellow sunshine, waiting for my other H in this color.


It’s a happy color


----------



## tlamdang08

ivy1026 said:


> It’s a happy color


Yes indeed


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Do I see a pair of soft little feet in the right hand upper corner? You might have a stowaway hiding in there....or a hostage.....


Sharp eyes! Sock Monkey is above the fray, hanging out in the passenger grab bar. maybe we can find him a gavroche tomorrow!


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie felt like dressing up today but I told her she went a liiiiiiitle crazy with the accessories.


----------



## diane278

buffalogal said:


> Ellie felt like dressing up today but I told her she went a liiiiiiitle crazy with the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699863


Maybe she adheres to the saying, “Go big...or go home!”


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sharp eyes! Sock Monkey is above the fray, hanging out in the passenger grab bar. maybe we can find him a gavroche tomorrow!


At least he’s safe...but he must be starving!


----------



## ilovenicebags

diane278 said:


> You know, I hadn’t thought of it, but you might be onto something big.....how many rolls of toilet paper & bottles of water would one have to sell to purchase a birkin?  And can TP futures be purchased on the stock market?
> ....I’m thinking it might be time for me to restart my meditation practice....


Don’t forget to include Clorox wipes! Or any kind of wipe for that matter. In one of my target stores where I shop they were even out of baby wipes.


----------



## ilovenicebags

tlamdang08 said:


> Hihihi thanks for the laugh. Love your sense of humor, and please keep us entertainment


Anytime! I will see what else I can come up with tomorrow!


----------



## ilovenicebags

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love it.  TP will go down in memory lane as one of the most precious items in 2020.


Yes it’s funny how this has all come about this year.


----------



## surfer

Starting my sheltering with some pics of the recent addition


----------



## diane278

surfer said:


> Starting my sheltering with some pics of the recent addition


Beautiful! I don’t know much about Hermès silk scarves, but that Asian theme is something special.


----------



## surfer

diane278 said:


> Beautiful! I don’t know much about Hermès silk scarves, but that Asian theme is something special.


Yes it’s so intricate and interesting!


----------



## dooneybaby

FreddieMac said:


> I've clearly been cooped up indoors for too long... pulled out my HAC 40 to play a little to post in the big bags thread... Still, at least this means in an emergency I can have my 'disinfectant' and 'antiseptic' liquids primed and ready for the impending apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 4698996
> View attachment 4698997
> View attachment 4698998


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Beautiful! I don’t know much about Hermès silk scarves, but that Asian theme is something special.


Indeed it is. For those of you that are interested in the details of this scarf, you can search in the thread Hermes spring summer scarves 2020. Each part of the scarf shows a different piece of H workshops or history. It’s very cool.


----------



## DrTr

buffalogal said:


> Ellie felt like dressing up today but I told her she went a liiiiiiitle crazy with the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699863


One can never have TOO many accessories   Love it!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”
> 
> View attachment 4699553


You have the most wonderful paintings, I love the nose in the grass. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> Clutch of the Day hanging out in the cluttered kitchen corner.  The saying, “this is where the magic happens” does NOT apply here. Shes sitting on the microwave for a reason....as “this is where the microwaving happens.”
> 
> View attachment 4699553


I love everything about this picture!  Do you mind sharing the artist of the painting?  I love it so much!  Great bag too


----------



## Nibb

buffalogal said:


> Ellie felt like dressing up today but I told her she went a liiiiiiitle crazy with the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699863


Very nice and do I see a framed Animapolis in the background?


----------



## Nibb

surfer said:


> Starting my sheltering with some pics of the recent addition


Do you know the name of the scarf, I can’t seem to find it in the other thread? It’s beautiful.


----------



## Meta

Nibb said:


> Do you know the name of the scarf, I can’t seem to find it in the other thread? It’s beautiful.


It's called Les Artisans d'Hermes.  You should be able to find many pics of it if you do a search with "Les Artisans."


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> I love everything about this picture!  Do you mind sharing the artist of the painting?  I love it so much!  Great bag too


The artist was Enrique Lopez. He was a wonderful local artist who succumbed to AIDS a few years after I purchased this painting. The painting is named Dog Dreams.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Today: Lotus with Leathers


----------



## Nibb

Meta said:


> It's called Les Artisans d'Hermes.  You should be able to find many pics of it if you do a search with "Les Artisans."


Thank you, it’s beautiful, I may break my H scarf diet.


----------



## diane278

I just realized that some of my habits may clearly show my preferences in how I live. 
Exhibit 1:
I customarily use a slightly flavored canned coffee in reusable pods.  But I recently purchased _a few _disposable coffee pods that I arranged in a lovely organized manner, reminiscent of an upscale coffee bar.....


Exhibit 2:
A shelf in my closet: I know I’ve posted closet photos previously but this morning I realized that this shelf is the most orderly place in my entire house.....


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> The artist was Enrique Lopez. He was a wonderful local artist who succumbed to AIDS a few years after I purchased this painting. The painting is named Dog Dreams.


What a bittersweet treasure.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## diane278

Clutch of the Day.....it’s sunny out so she’s catching a few rays......


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

The quickest way to find Putty Kitty is to pull out the scarves. GULP!


----------



## Nibb

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The quickest way to find Putty Kitty is to pull out the scarves. GULP!
> 
> View attachment 4700231


The scarfs are pet magnets, I have a YIKES get the dog off my scarf moment at least once a week.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sharp eyes! Sock Monkey is above the fray, hanging out in the passenger grab bar. maybe we can find him a gavroche tomorrow!


Sock Monkey pics!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

buffalogal said:


> Ellie felt like dressing up today but I told her she went a liiiiiiitle crazy with the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699863


Love that CDC on her leg!


----------



## tlamdang08

Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Today: Lotus with Leathers
> View attachment 4700206


Just absolutely perfect!!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


Thanks for showing this cool work in progress! I may have to drag out my giant mass of ribbons and give this a try. Probably a less ambitious project than your pillow or tray. It looks kind of meditative to sit and do that.


----------



## keodi

sf_newyorker said:


> Today: Lotus with Leathers
> View attachment 4700206


I love it!!!


----------



## keodi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The quickest way to find Putty Kitty is to pull out the scarves. GULP!
> 
> View attachment 4700231


Beautiful Scarves!  and that fluffy cutie!


----------



## abg12

My Gulliver Goldie reminiscing about how awesome it used to be to go outside


----------



## MommyDaze

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


Great start. Would love to see the finished product!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


Wow, this is a H version of BV.  You can frame this!


----------



## Rhl2987

abg12 said:


> My Gulliver Goldie reminiscing about how awesome it used to be to go outside
> View attachment 4700356


Beautiful. I love that cabinet in the background!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


I wish I was sitting there watching you create your new tray......


----------



## Nana97

It’s hard to compare apples with oranges


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

ilovenicebags said:


> Valuables 2020 edition
> View attachment 4699730


Your birkin looks so well loved!


----------



## bluerosespf

✔︎ Flowers
✔︎ Whiskey
✔︎ Anemone Kelly Dog I forgot I own.
✔︎ One more day healthy and safe!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Thanks for showing this cool work in progress! I may have to drag out my giant mass of ribbons and give this a try. Probably a less ambitious project than your pillow or tray. It looks kind of meditative to sit and do that.





diane278 said:


> I wish I was sitting there watching you create your new tray......





chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, this is a H version of BV.  You can frame this!





MommyDaze said:


> Great start. Would love to see the finished product!


After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


----------



## luckylove

Nana97 said:


> It’s hard to compare apples with oranges



This photo just makes me smile... Thank you for the ray of sunshine!


----------



## Yoshi1296

My mom had her birkin out in the living room so i snapped a pic!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Why are you such a genius?!


----------



## momoc

Yoshi1296 said:


> My mom had her birkin out in the living room so i snapped a pic!



Is that the one you gave her as a present (apologies if I remembered wrong)? So beautiful - in multiple ways!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Girl, you’ve got some real design skills!


----------



## diane278

Nana97 said:


> It’s hard to compare apples with oranges


It may be hard to compare apples with oranges, but’s it’s easy to compare your photo with cheerfulness!


----------



## Yoshi1296

momoc said:


> Is that the one you gave her as a present (apologies if I remembered wrong)? So beautiful - in multiple ways!



Yes you remembered! It sure is! She loves it to bits and uses it a lot. She got a tiny little stain on the side from nail polish, but its still going strong for her and she uses it as a daily workhorse. Kinda surprising to see how she has managed to use just a little B25 in a bright color as her every day bag haha

Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Many centuries ago he used to work for Franklin Mint. I don't think I need say more


I love it.


----------



## luckylove

Yoshi1296 said:


> My mom had her birkin out in the living room so i snapped a pic!



Beautiful, happy color!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Why are you such a genius?!





diane278 said:


> Girl, you’ve got some real design skills!


Thank you I just need to do something to kill time


----------



## diane278

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes you remembered! It sure is! She loves it to bits and uses it a lot. She got a tiny little stain on the side from nail polish, but its still going strong for her and she uses it as a daily workhorse. Kinda surprising to see how she has managed to use just a little B25 in a bright color as her every day bag haha
> 
> Thank you!


Please thank your mom for sharing her beautiful bag with us......and for sharing her wonderful son with us as well.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you I just need to do something to kill time


I sincerely think that you could start a business. I, for one, would definitely be a customer!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The quickest way to find Putty Kitty is to pull out the scarves. GULP!
> 
> View attachment 4700231


I plan to pull out a scarf tomorrow to attract the kitters. Honestly, all I need to do is ooh and ahh at something other than her and she’ll come racing to sit on that something because there can only be one recipient of total adoration in this household.


----------



## momasaurus

surfer said:


> Starting my sheltering with some pics of the recent addition


We are twinz! I love this one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

luckylove said:


> Beautiful, happy color!





diane278 said:


> Please thank your mom for sharing her beautiful bag with us......and for sharing her wonderful son with us as well.



oh my gosh thank you guys!!


----------



## MommyDaze

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


That's just amazing!! What talent!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Today: Lotus with Leathers
> View attachment 4700206


Perfect composition ( and love the jaunty way she wears her "hat")


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> Perfect composition ( and love the jaunty way she wears her "hat")


Almost all my feline themed items are gifts. Funny how if you’re owned by a cat, everyone in your circle gifts you cat collectibles. This yoga cat from my brother in law is a favorite, though .


----------



## momasaurus

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.


Your woven stuff is really cool!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I sincerely think that you could start a business. I, for one, would definitely be a customer!


you are so sweet thank you.


----------



## tlamdang08

MommyDaze said:


> Gorgeous!





momasaurus said:


> Your woven stuff is really cool!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> That's just amazing!! What talent!


Thank you.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Is that a pm in rose extreme?

and, have you ever looked into weaving?  There is a whole world of high end yarn that elicits the same wow effect as designer bags...


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Almost all my feline themed items are gifts. Funny how if you’re owned by a cat, everyone in your circle gifts you cat collectibles. This yoga cat from my brother in law is a favorite, though .


All my mugs have cats on them- favorite might be the one with " Everything tastes better with cat hair in it"
Now I need to find something to arrange with it for a posting ( but they will never equal any on this thread- all yours are so clever!)


----------



## buffalogal

Nibb said:


> Very nice and do I see a framed Animapolis in the background?


You do! There is a better pic of it around page 36-38 I think ... when I introduced Ellie!


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> All my mugs have cats on them- favorite might be the one with " Everything tastes better with cat hair in it"
> Now I need to find something to arrange with it for a posting ( but they will never equal any on this thread- all yours are so clever!)


They’re all fun.....and every single post is appreciated. It looks like we may be going through this for another month, so (please) post whatcha got.....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Nana97 said:


> It’s hard to compare apples with oranges


Love the comparison!! and everything in this photo is so beautiful.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Wow, this is lovely! It seems like a great way to de-stress AND results in a nice tray for your lipsticks and fragrances.


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie went a little more understated with the accessories for our team “virtual happy hour” tonight. Classy gal!


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> All my mugs have cats on them- favorite might be the one with " Everything tastes better with cat hair in it"
> Now I need to find something to arrange with it for a posting ( but they will never equal any on this thread- all yours are so clever!)


Post what you (and all of us) love: H stuff  - simple as that. Inspiration will hit you when least expected.


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Wow, this is lovely! It seems like a great way to de-stress AND results in a nice tray for your lipsticks and fragrances.


Yes I think this is a great way to de-stress but need to remember to take a mini walk every half an hour to straighten  you back


----------



## Nibb

buffalogal said:


> You do! There is a better pic of it around page 36-38 I think ... when I introduced Ellie!


I love it framed! Always liked the scarf but I like it better framed. I have a pocket square that I am going to frame hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ilovenicebags

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Your birkin looks so well loved!


Yes! I got her in 2013. She has weathered many storms with me!


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Back to the trusty canvas GP.. perfect for the quick grocery runs


----------



## papertiger

buffalogal said:


> Ellie went a little more understated with the accessories for our team “virtual happy hour” tonight. Classy gal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700552



Twins with the Steeple wallet. Great for Summer and traveling, I mean up and down stairs


----------



## JA_UK

Little Evie looking out of the window longing to go outside...


----------



## Cygne18

chinnie_baghag said:


> Back to the trusty canvas GP.. perfect for the quick grocery runs
> 
> View attachment 4700677


Such a great shot. I love your terrarium! Is that a Baby Groot?


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


How very cool!  It looks so nice and it really does make me want to try. Love the pink too!


----------



## sf_newyorker

S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


Just purrrfect!  Love it. Made my laugh this morning. Thank you!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The quickest way to find Putty Kitty is to pull out the scarves. GULP!
> 
> View attachment 4700231


She's a beauty and so are your scarves!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


gorgeous!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


Lovely photo....does remind me of those clickbait: “What happened next will make you gasp....”


----------



## diane278

We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required. 


No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....


The End.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's a beauty and so are your scarves!


Thank you!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.


Beautiful! My challenge: which do I love more—your table  or the horsey painting 
Bags are nice, too!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


Beautiful photo!


----------



## rcy

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Beautiful! My challenge: which do I love more—your table  or the horsey painting
> Bags are nice, too!



ditto!


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


A true H lover!


----------



## Pampelmuse

A little stilleben in red, white and black.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


BRILLIANT!!!!
So creative! I love it!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.


Love your siblings!!!!  And foraging first pizza looks yummy  great family gathering / story


----------



## Rhl2987

Wore one of my favorites yesterday. The pattern and colors just cheer me up!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> How very cool!  It looks so nice and it really does make me want to try. Love the pink too!


 Thank you, looking forward to see your ”enjoyment ” process too.



CanuckBagLover said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you 


Israeli_Flava said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!
> So creative! I love it!


Thank you


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


*tlamdang*, you 're so talented in many ways ... not only in scarf tying!


----------



## tlamdang08

chinnie_baghag said:


> Back to the trusty canvas GP.. perfect for the quick grocery runs
> 
> View attachment 4700677


I wonder if the green is real? I always want to try to put some succulent into a small pot like this.
Thanks for sharing. Love your bag too. Attempting to add the gold with contrast stitching 


diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.


You put the first giggle on my day. Love everything, from the story to the table and all your clutches


----------



## odette57

This is my 18th day sheltering in place and the last purse that I wore to work is still where I left it 18 days ago in the formal dining. Lol. I better bring her to my closet.


----------



## tlamdang08

Croisette7 said:


> *tlamdang*, you 're so talented in many ways ... not only in scarf tying!


Awhh,Thank you, my dear,


----------



## tlamdang08

odette57 said:


> This is my 18th day sheltering in place and the last purse that I wore to work is still where I left it 18 days ago in the formal dining. Lol. I better bring her to my closet.


Love your bag!!!
Beautiful, keep it there until this pandemic is gone, Why not?
I start to do the same.  Rotate bags on my desk to cheer me up untli everything back to normal.


----------



## tlamdang08

Something for fun and love


----------



## crisbac

I love silk spaghettis! 
By the way, I came across this pic...


And it was the inspiration for this...


----------



## loh

Continuing with the bracelet trend today.   Maybe some colorful arm candy will help get me through the mid-day hump.


----------



## papertiger

Pampelmuse said:


> A little stilleben in red, white and black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700860






sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800





diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.



No other forum is as creative as the H forum


----------



## bluerosespf

Let's call this Touch of Spring/Tiny NYC Kitchen:


----------



## Sammy Royal

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Wowww!! This is really amazing!! Just love it!!


sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


Such a perfect match  and beauuuuutiful photo!! 


diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.


Thank you!! This really made me laugh!! And I loooove the painting in the background......


----------



## Genie27

I got nothing. It’s month end, everything is shut down, and all I can do is plan ahead. 

Thankfully I have lots of notebooks and agendas to keep me company.


----------



## tlamdang08

crisbac said:


> I love silk spaghettis!
> By the way, I came across this pic...
> View attachment 4700999
> 
> And it was the inspiration for this...
> View attachment 4701000


Love ít so much. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chkpfbeliever

No jewelry and too lazy to bring out my bags but how about H China? Trying to make a simple ham egg salad for lunch more interesting.


----------



## diane278

I don’t have a single Hermès SLG (yet) so I’m loving seeing everyone else’s.....


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I got nothing. It’s month end, everything is shut down, and all I can do is plan ahead.
> Thankfully I have lots of notebooks and agendas to keep me company.


I’m sort of thankful that things are shut down. Otherwise, I’d be ordering online like the madwoman I am.....
As it is, my bags have been on ‘replay’ for days......


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> I don’t have a single Hermès SLG (yet) so I’m loving seeing everyone else’s.....


Check this out for some inspirational eye candy! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calvi-card-case-owners.858981/page-31#post-33707703


----------



## Rhl2987

bluerosespf said:


> Let's call this Touch of Spring/Tiny NYC Kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 4701087


That scarf is gorgeous. I'd love to know where it's from!


----------



## bluerosespf

Rhl2987 said:


> That scarf is gorgeous. I'd love to know where it's from!


It’s H. The design is Marcelina. It was love at first sight for me. I have the 90 there and 2 summer silk 140s.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Check this out for some inspirational eye candy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calvi-card-case-owners.858981/page-31#post-33707703


Holy Moly.....I’m going to be in trouble. I took screen shots of every page of that post. Thank you.


----------



## Hillychristie

Joining in the arm candy today and Hermes golf and tennis balls made by DH


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> Let's call this Touch of Spring/Tiny NYC Kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 4701087


Thanks for sharing, how do you care for this baby? I want to add a bright B, but B to me is a daily tote so I am afraid to add bright color to my wardrobe. But looking at your B i really want to have one


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Joining in the arm candy today and Hermes golf and tennis balls made by DH


Two thumbs up for your DH !!!
and love your Hs too.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Project of the day. I think I will have a heart tray to hold my accessories by the end of the day.
> Stay strong everyone. Mr.President just extended the quarantine date to April 30.





tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.





Hillychristie said:


> Joining in the arm candy today and Hermes golf and tennis balls made by DH



I'm loving all the inspiration on things to do with H ribbons!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

My homage to the poster who’s adorable cat loves the silks.... my wooden cat seems to love them as well. 

In the second pic, I’ve replaced my flower pots with handbags.

I don’t know why my pics post sideways, but for a change, maybe just everyone might enjoy standing sideways for a change of pace.


----------



## tlamdang08

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My homage to the poster who’s adorable cat loves the silks.... my wooden cat seems to love them as well.
> 
> In the second pic, I’ve replaced my flower pots with handbags.
> 
> I don’t know why my pics post sideways, but for a change, maybe just everyone might enjoy standing sideways for a change of pace.


Your Evelyn is so Glamorous!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I'm loving all the inspiration on things to do with H ribbons!


Here is one more thing for you


----------



## tlamdang08

crisbac said:


> I love silk spaghettis!
> By the way, I came across this pic...
> View attachment 4700999
> 
> And it was the inspiration for this...
> View attachment 4701000


One more version for the spaghetti silk.
Thanks for inspiring me


----------



## Phiona88

Working that mouse hard!


----------



## crisbac

tlamdang08 said:


> Love ít so much. Thanks for sharing





tlamdang08 said:


> One more version for the spaghetti silk.
> Thanks for inspiring me


My pleasure, dear tlamdang08!  Thank You!  Your pics are great! Love your ideas!


----------



## abg12

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes you remembered! It sure is! She loves it to bits and uses it a lot. She got a tiny little stain on the side from nail polish, but its still going strong for her and she uses it as a daily workhorse. Kinda surprising to see how she has managed to use just a little B25 in a bright color as her every day bag haha
> 
> Thank you!


I don’t want kids but I sure wouldn’t mind one that gifts me Birkins


----------



## abg12

Ms Barenia Faubourg was working on her patina today 
It’s the only Birkin I store all closed up to preserve that divine smell


----------



## Yoshi1296

abg12 said:


> I don’t want kids but I sure wouldn’t mind one that gifts me Birkins



haha thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

abg12 said:


> Ms Barenia Faubourg was working on her patina today
> It’s the only Birkin I store all closed up to preserve that divine smell
> View attachment 4701297
> View attachment 4701298



love your birkin but wow your home looks like a paradise!


----------



## tlamdang08

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, dear tlamdang08!  Thank You!  Your pics are great! Love your ideas!



And may I quote you one more time about the spaghetti silk.  I just can't get it out of my head. I love another version with the Mini Mors too.


----------



## crisbac

tlamdang08 said:


> And may I quote you one more time about the spaghetti silk.  I just can't get it out of my head. I love another version with the Mini Mors too.


Lovely, dear tlamdang08!!


----------



## abg12

Yoshi1296 said:


> love your birkin but wow your home looks like a paradise!


Thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## diane278

odette57 said:


> This is my 18th day sheltering in place and the last purse that I wore to work is still where I left it 18 days ago in the formal dining. Lol. I better bring her to my closet.


Listen to what @tlamdang08 says:  all bag related rules are cancelled for the duration of the pandemic.  It’s one freedom we can embrace and that hurts no one.......


----------



## surfer

New addition now home with me


----------



## Maedi

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just purrrfect!  Love it. Made my laugh this morning. Thank you!



Me, too. I showed my husband and he mused " that's not one of the big scarves, is it? ". A gorgeous cat!


----------



## Nana97

luckylove said:


> This photo just makes me smile... Thank you for the ray of sunshine!





diane278 said:


> It may be hard to compare apples with oranges, but’s it’s easy to compare your photo with cheerfulness!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the comparison!! and everything in this photo is so beautiful.



Thanks everyone for all the kind words


----------



## JA_UK

bluerosespf said:


> Let's call this Touch of Spring/Tiny NYC Kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 4701087


That scarf....



surfer said:


> New addition now home with me


 That colourway....


----------



## JeanGranger

Hello. My name is Pearl and this is my friend MS-B1923. Nice to meet you all


----------



## Pivoine66

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


Drop-dead gorgeous - I am totally flashed ... You are so creative. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

tlamdang08 said:


> Your Evelyn is so Glamorous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Up next: Will secrets of the past threaten to collapse Knottingcartes H like a house of cards? Stay tune.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Up next: Will secrets of the past threaten to collapse Knottingcartes H like a house of cards? Stay tune.
> View attachment 4701425


Omg! I feel like I’m at the theater...let the drama continue....


----------



## diane278

I had never planned to buy any H bags other than a couple of clutches. Then a lovely tpf’er offered a Docride customized bag that had engraved sterling hardware. Nothing is more horse & rider than that. So, I purchased the silver hardware and also got the B that was attached. She’s beautiful!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Omg! I feel like I’m at the theater...let the drama continue....


I received a degree in theatre arts many moons ago. These days I’m in the heavily regulated industry of risk management so there’s no room to stretch those creative wings. I’m happy to say this thread is allowing me a chance to do just that!


----------



## Genie27

sf_newyorker said:


> I received a degree in theatre arts many moons ago. These days I’m in the heavily regulated industry of risk management so there’s no room to stretch those creative wings. I’m happy to say this thread is allowing me a chance to do just that!


You have a captive audience.....


----------



## rutabaga

Pampelmuse said:


> A little stilleben in red, white and black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700860



love the Fornasetti decor! He doesn't get enough love here on tpf.


----------



## loh

I will be running out of paper towels soon, so thought I would put the holder to another use. I think I quite like it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pivoine66 said:


> Drop-dead gorgeous - I am totally flashed ... You are so creative. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thank you I am glad that you like it.


----------



## chinnie_baghag

tlamdang08 said:


> I wonder if the green is real? I always want to try to put some succulent into a small pot like this.
> Thanks for sharing. Love your bag too. Attempting to add the gold with contrast stitching




Oh yes, the greens are real, in the closed terrarium.. self-sufficient microenvironment


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I had never planned to buy any H bags other than a couple of clutches. Then a lovely tpf’er offered a Docride customized bag that had engraved sterling hardware. Nothing is more horse & rider than that. So, I purchased the silver hardware and also got the B that was attached. She’s beautiful!
> View attachment 4701435


Oh wow! Both your B and that painting are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

chinnie_baghag said:


> Oh yes, the greens are real, in the closed terrarium.. self-sufficient microenvironment


Thank you, I love it


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I will be running out of paper towels soon, so thought I would put the holder to another use. I think I quite like it.


Love this idea !!. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Frivole88

While sheltering in place, I was able to organize and stack some of the smaller orange boxes that could fit in this corner hanging shelf. My next lockdown project is to find an area to organize the bigger, bulky orange boxes.


----------



## More bags

tlamdang08 said:


> Here is one more thing for you


I love your bracelets, especially the jewel tones!


----------



## meowlett

My dearest baby B reptile "Senta" needs a break from the closet.

It is posing with fellow noir reptile CDC bracelet and my Burbinga Dusty Strings harp, which are two of my other hoarding problems.

And thank God I don't have a TP hoarding problem.


----------



## tlamdang08

More bags said:


> I love your bracelets, especially the jewel tones!


Thank you 



meowlett said:


> My dearest baby B reptile "Senta" needs a break from the closet.
> 
> It is posing with fellow noir reptile CDC bracelet and my Burbinga Dusty Strings harp, which are two of my other hoarding problems.
> 
> And thank God I don't have a TP hoarding problem.
> 
> View attachment 4701646
> View attachment 4701647


i wish i can hear some music from theses pictures
Love the second Beauty


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Here is one more thing for you



Love this!


----------



## bluerosespf

Is it still day-drinking when time doesn't matter anymore?


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> Is it still day-drinking when time doesn't matter anymore?
> 
> View attachment 4701671


Love it, I really need to see some city views, thanks for sharing


----------



## sf_newyorker

bluerosespf said:


> Is it still day-drinking when time doesn't matter anymore?
> 
> View attachment 4701671


A familiar and comforting sight! Is your neighborhood clapping wildly at 7pm?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4701403
> 
> 
> Hello. My name is Pearl and this is my friend MS-B1923. Nice to meet you all


So frickin’ cute...and beautiful!


----------



## bluerosespf

sf_newyorker said:


> A familiar and comforting sight! Is your neighborhood clapping wildly at 7pm?



Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?


----------



## sf_newyorker

bluerosespf said:


> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?


Yes, I’m on the upper east and each day more are joining in. It goes on for longer than the two minutes!


----------



## Yoshi1296

bluerosespf said:


> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?





sf_newyorker said:


> Yes, I’m on the upper east and each day more are joining in. It goes on for longer than the two minutes!



I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bluerosespf said:


> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?





bluerosespf said:


> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?





sf_newyorker said:


> Yes, I’m on the upper east and each day more are joining in. It goes on for longer than the two minutes!





Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!



Absolutely OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> I love silk spaghettis!
> By the way, I came across this pic...
> View attachment 4700999
> 
> And it was the inspiration for this...
> View attachment 4701000



Beautiful my dear friend! J’adore silk spaghuettis  Bisous ma belle!


----------



## JeanGranger

Jbizzybeetle said:


> So frickin’ cute...and beautiful!



Thank you Mauve Sylvestre is my new fav pink


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Beautiful my dear friend! J’adore silk spaghuettis  Bisous ma belle!


Thank you so much, my dearest friend!  Kisses for you, too!  I hope we can get together soon!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I had never planned to buy any H bags other than a couple of clutches. Then a lovely tpf’er offered a Docride customized bag that had engraved sterling hardware. Nothing is more horse & rider than that. So, I purchased the silver hardware and also got the B that was attached. She’s beautiful!
> View attachment 4701435


Love your customized and black Birkin!!  Docride is so talented and so kind to share her wisdom over the years!!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> I will be running out of paper towels soon, so thought I would put the holder to another use. I think I quite like it.


Oh my, just like?!  I quite LOVE it! Great use and gorgeous arm candy


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

abg12 said:


> Ms Barenia Faubourg was working on her patina today
> It’s the only Birkin I store all closed up to preserve that divine smell
> View attachment 4701297
> View attachment 4701298


Thanks for sharing, beautiful!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!


Stay safe and well out in Queens!


----------



## slyeee

Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## More bags

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


This is beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Which bags do you carry most frequently?


----------



## slyeee

More bags said:


> This is beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Which bags do you carry most frequently?


For work, I used to carry the blue indigo garden party daily.  I work in legal and I can fit a laptop, notepad, files, makeup bag, wallet, keys, lunch, water, etc.  The least used is my first lindy.  My latest purchase is the Birkin 30 in gris etain in ghw.  I got it end of February as a celebratory bag for a new job, the plastic is still on the hardware.


----------



## More bags

slyeee said:


> For work, I used to carry the blue indigo garden party daily.  I work in legal and I can fit a laptop, notepad, files, makeup bag, wallet, keys, lunch, water, etc.  The least used is my first lindy.  My latest purchase is the Birkin 30 in gris etain in ghw.  I got it end of February as a celebratory bag for a new job, the plastic is still on the hardware.


Congratulations on your latest addition. They are all beautiful!


----------



## diane278

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


You’ve found the right group! We love new participants.  Your bags are beautiful. By the look of your many orange boxes, you have other H items to share (?). We’re all about eye candy....


----------



## slyeee

diane278 said:


> You’ve found the right group! We love new participants.  Your bags are beautiful. By the look of your many orange boxes, you have other H items to share (?). We’re all about eye candy....



Haha, thank you for the warm welcome and encouraging to share! I did take pictures to confess to my very close friends that I may need to stop shopping at H for a bit...

I used to wear belts often, and I end up with 12 options - 6 belt colors, PHW and GHW mix and match my wardrobe.
My black clic clac is started my love for H, white one was a gift from my bestie.
The alphabet scarf is something I'm keeping in a box to get it framed for a baby's room someday.

Working on my fiance's request of lack of color wheel of shoes next.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> S/S 2021 Reissue - Baobab Cat in Relief
> 
> View attachment 4700800


I LOVE this!! And the yoga mat ( I think) as the background color is the perfect accent . This "still life with 2 cats" will be hard to top!


----------



## momasaurus

bluerosespf said:


> Is it still day-drinking when time doesn't matter anymore?
> 
> View attachment 4701671


Great photo!


----------



## momasaurus

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


What a lovely collection! Also fun photos


----------



## bluerosespf

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940



I love love love that Picotin. What leather is it?


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> I LOVE this!! And the yoga mat ( I think) as the background color is the perfect accent . This "still life with 2 cats" will be hard to top!


I’ve had the yoga mat for ages now. Love it and sit on it while working.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Oceans away, a rider and his dragon flash from the heavens...


...frantic to reach home.


----------



## Rockerchic

bluerosespf said:


> Let's call this Touch of Spring/Tiny NYC Kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 4701087


Love this photo and that scarf....what scarf is that?


----------



## loh

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940



I was a long time lurker too, but I love coming here especially this thread during these times.  It's a much welcome distraction.  Love the bags!


----------



## loh

slyeee said:


> Haha, thank you for the warm welcome and encouraging to share! I did take pictures to confess to my very close friends that I may need to stop shopping at H for a bit...
> 
> I used to wear belts often, and I end up with 12 options - 6 belt colors, PHW and GHW mix and match my wardrobe.
> My black clic clac is started my love for H, white one was a gift from my bestie.
> The alphabet scarf is something I'm keeping in a box to get it framed for a baby's room someday.
> 
> Working on my fiance's request of lack of color wheel of shoes next.
> View attachment 4701984
> View attachment 4701985





Rockerchic said:


> Love this photo and that scarf....what scarf is that?



Yes, totally love that scarf!!


----------



## diane278

At my house, it’s Ground Hog Day sans Bill Murray.  My days are in a continual loop. Yesterday, my octogone begged for a few minutes out of the closet. So...it was chillin’ in the fridge while I unloaded fruit & veggies. (The ceramic phrenology head and cow may become displaced soon.....a small Buddha has already been removed. Times are tough for fridge displays....)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


very nice assortment, lovely practical colors, showing great diversity of uses!


----------



## Rouge H

diane278 said:


> At my house, it’s Ground Hog Day sans Bill Murray.  My days are in a continual loop. Yesterday, my octogone begged for a few minutes out of the closet. So...it was chillin’ in the fridge while I unloaded fruit & veggies. (The ceramic phrenology head and cow may become displaced soon.....a small Buddha has already been removed. Times are tough for fridge displays....)
> 
> View attachment 4702144



Is there any thing in your home that isn’t cool?
I adore your taste-even in shoes


----------



## bluerosespf

Rockerchic said:


> Love this photo and that scarf....what scarf is that?



Here's another photo of the scarf as modeled by my sofa. It's called Marcelina. I love the pattern and colors so much - it's definitely not typical H.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> Oceans away, a rider and his dragon flash from the heavens...
> View attachment 4702115
> 
> ...frantic to reach home.
> View attachment 4702116


love this CW! first I recall seeing such a vivid real-life photo. I’ll pull out the red later today.


----------



## Rockerchic

bluerosespf said:


> Here's another photo of the scarf as modeled by my sofa. It's called Marcelina. I love the pattern and colors so much - it's definitely not typical H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702164


I love it!!! I am typically not a Hermes scarf girl and generally go for abstract patterns and this is singing to me! Thanks for posting


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> love this CW! first I recall seeing such a vivid real-life photo. I’ll pull out the red later today.


Please pull out the red later. I cheated a bit by using the filters on my phone camera to recalibrate saturation, tint, etc. points for a more dramatic effect.


----------



## diane278

Rouge H said:


> Is there any thing in your home that isn’t cool?
> I adore your taste-even in shoes


Thank you....but there’s plenty that’s not cool.  I just enjoy fiddling around with things.  I’ve moved paintings so many times that if you took them all down, the walls would look like I machine gunned them because of all the nail holes....


----------



## Pampelmuse

No sun but rain today? No problem- I have my own rainbow!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> Please pull out the red later. I cheated a bit by using the filters on my phone camera to recalibrate saturation, tint, etc. points for a more dramatic effect.



When it comes to scarfing a face mask, I say Go Big, or stay home


----------



## missconvy

tlamdang08 said:


> Something for fun and love


What is this little heart thing called? Have a hard time finding it online anywhere.


----------



## diane278

@sf_newyorker & @Jbizzybeetle.....Your scarves looked very familiar. Then I realized why......
@Jbizzybeetle..... Thanks for the germ proof shroud-like style inspiration. 


It’s a challenge for me to remember all the scarves in my (massive) 5 H scarf collection....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> @sf_newyorker & @Jbizzybeetle.....Your scarves looked very familiar. Then I realized why...... @Jbizzybeetle... Thanks for the style inspiration!
> View attachment 4702267
> 
> It’s a challenge for me to remember all the scarves in my (massive) 5 H scarf collection....


hahahahahahaha! Sincere apologies to the religious—we have a prototype for the Hermes birka!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Oceans away, a rider and his dragon flash from the heavens...
> View attachment 4702115
> 
> ...frantic to reach home.
> View attachment 4702116


When will we learn what happens next?


----------



## DrTr

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


Love it!  Glad you quit lurking and jumped in - the water is fine here. The lovely H fans are quite welcoming. Like all your bags. ‘Shopping my closet” has become a favorite pastime for the past month. Welcome!


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> No sun but rain today? No problem- I have my own rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702198


Gorgeous!!


----------



## diane278

I thought this style was a way to cover my face as I look terrible today.


----------



## leechiyong

missconvy said:


> What is this little heart thing called? Have a hard time finding it online anywhere.


I believe it's named the mini Coeur Scarf Ring.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> At my house, it’s Ground Hog Day sans Bill Murray.  My days are in a continual loop. Yesterday, my octogone begged for a few minutes out of the closet. So...it was chillin’ in the fridge while I unloaded fruit & veggies. (The ceramic phrenology head and cow may become displaced soon.....a small Buddha has already been removed. Times are tough for fridge displays....)
> 
> View attachment 4702144


OMG! Do they actually normally live in your fridge?! (Not the octagone obviously!). Could you get any cooler?!! Is there any part of your house that isn’t artistic?


----------



## slyeee

bluerosespf said:


> I love love love that Picotin. What leather is it?



Thank you, I adore it too. My sweet picotin is barenia in fauve.


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> OMG! Do they actually normally live in your fridge?! (Not the octagone obviously!). Could you get any cooler?!! Is there any part of your house that isn’t artistic?


Yup. They live there. I occasionally remove them when I need more space. I’m really not cool....just eccentric. A few months ago, I hung art prints in my garage.


----------



## shrpthorn

bluerosespf said:


> Here's another photo of the scarf as modeled by my sofa. It's called Marcelina. I love the pattern and colors so much - it's definitely not typical H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702164


I have this scarf and love the pop of colour it always brings to my (endless) black outfits. Thanks for reminding me of it - I will wear it tomorrow to bring some colour to my life as we continue to shelter in place (my country calls it self isolating......).  I feel particularly grim as it's snowing here with temp -16 deg C.


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> I have this scarf and love the pop of colour it always brings to my (endless) black outfits. Thanks for reminding me of it - I will wear it tomorrow to bring some colour to my life as we continue to shelter in place (my country calls it self isolating......).  I feel particularly grim as it's snowing here with temp -16 deg C.


It’s sunny here. (California). I go out and walk daily.  It’s easy as the streets are pretty much empty and I’m never in close proximity to anyone else.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Yup. They live there. I occasionally remove them when I need more space. I’m really not cool....just eccentric. A few months ago, I hung art prints in my garage.


No, I’ve seen lots of your photos, you really are cool! ​


----------



## Naessi

In the lack of regular face masks where we live Mr. Bear has made his own face mask from an H gavroche.


----------



## Pampelmuse

A mysterious lady in times of Covid 19.


----------



## diane278

My favorite Buddha, deep in meditation, breathing deeply and safely with his ‘new-to-him’ face mask....


----------



## meowlett

I tried to beg my Queen B to wear the scarf like a mask.  She refuses.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> When will we learn what happens next?


In the words of Indiana Jones: I’m making this up as I go. Seriously, I’ll try to post Mon-Fri, using weekends to storyboard.


----------



## rutabaga

meowlett said:


> I tried to beg my Queen B to wear the scarf like a mask.  She refuses.
> View attachment 4702350
> View attachment 4702351



The nose in the air is a nice touch


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I tried to beg my Queen B to wear the scarf like a mask.  She refuses.
> View attachment 4702350
> View attachment 4702351


Well, *She’s *the Queen....you haven’t seen Queen Elizabeth wearing her scarves like a mask, have you? 
The second photo looks like she’s channeling Audrey Hepburn.....I never saw Audrey wearing a face mask either. Just pointing out my observations.....


----------



## bobkat1991

*Hello all.  I just wanted to say that I am thoroughly enjoying this thread!  Carry on.*


----------



## cathyy

Love my vintage Kelly!


----------



## meowlett

i*bella said:


> The nose in the air is a nice touch


Yes!!!  Great observation.  Her nose is always in the air.


diane278 said:


> Well, *She’s *the Queen....you haven’t seen Queen Elizabeth wearing her scarves like a mask, have you?
> The second photo looks like she’s channeling Audrey Hepburn.....I never saw Audrey wearing a face mask either. Just pointing out my observations.....


Yes madam, you are right!


----------



## Naessi

cathyy said:


> Love my vintage Kelly!



Wow - she is very beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

My pico and matching maxi twilly are happy to be hanging out at work today....


----------



## Narnanz

I dont own any of the   beautiful bags seen on this amazing thread and am not likely to ever own one...nore am I artistic like the amazing members here....but I do have  a few scarves that are my pride and joys.
Along with some beautiful books that I can drool over.


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> I dont own any of the   beautiful bags seen on this amazing thread and am not likely to ever own one...nore am I artistic like the amazing members here....but I do have  a few scarves that are my pride and joys.
> Along with some beautiful books that I can drool over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702427


I can see parts of your beautiful scarves.  Perhaps you’ll consider sharing them one at a time so we can enjoy seeing them individually? Seeing the scarves on this thread has made me want to learn more, and possibly, acquire more scarves.  (Some of the dedicated scarf threads originally intimidated and overwhelmed me.)


----------



## diane278

. Double post. My iPad hates me!


----------



## Narnanz

@diane278 
92 Cliquetis reissue in Orange colourway and a 58/59 Harnais de Ceremonie....both thrfit store finds.


----------



## Rouge H

meowlett said:


> I tried to beg my Queen B to wear the scarf like a mask.  She refuses.
> View attachment 4702350
> View attachment 4702351



This is a perfect 10......those fur babies


----------



## MAGJES

loh said:


> I will be running out of paper towels soon, so thought I would put the holder to another use. I think I quite like it.


Love this!


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> @diane278
> 92 Cliquetis reissue in Orange colourway and a 58/59 Harnais de Ceremonie....both thrfit store finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702457
> View attachment 4702458


I love seeing them like that! Thank you!


----------



## nymeria

↑
Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?
↑
Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?
↑
Yes, I’m on the upper east and each day more are joining in. It goes on for longer than the two minutes!
↑
I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!
Absolutely OUTSTANDING!!!!

Another NYer here!


----------



## nymeria

Thank you ALL for posting your insanely funny, clever and gorgeous pictures- they are the high point of my day. So in an effort to contribute, here goes...
If I could wear anything to work except what goes right into the wash ( along with me when I get home!), this what I would have worn-today would be my "Homage to my cats" 
Jungle Love, cat mug, 2 moving and *not* cooperative cats, and my peau porc Kelly.


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> Thank you ALL for posting your insanely funny, clever and gorgeous pictures- they are the high point of my day. So in an effort to contribute, here goes...
> If I could wear anything to work except what goes right into the wash ( along with me when I get home!), this what I would have worn-today would be my "Homage to my cats"
> Jungle Love, cat mug, 2 moving and *not* cooperative cats, and my peau porc Kelly.
> View attachment 4702514


I don’t even have a cat and yet, even I know *they must be obeyed!*  Had you waited until they were ready, they wouldn’t have been moving.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> Yup. They live there. I occasionally remove them when I need more space. I’m really not cool....just eccentric. A few months ago, I hung art prints in my garage.


I’ve done that too!!!! I love your style.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

My Ulysse planner that I use as a daily meditation for positive thoughts.  Today I wrote a haiku:

chaos here today
Quarantine meltdown, oh no!
A new day awaits. 

also, on a side note, check out the Getty museum quarantine art project were you recreate famous art...I laughed hysterically and made my own


----------



## Narnanz

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My Ulysse planner that I use as a daily meditation for positive thoughts.  Today I wrote a haiku:
> 
> chaos here today
> Quarantine meltdown, oh no!
> A new day awaits.
> 
> also, on a side note, check out the Getty museum quarantine art project were you recreate famous art...I laughed hysterically and made my own


Ive seen that...some of them are amazing...some just get you laughing which is what we need.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Narnanz said:


> Ive seen that...some of them are amazing...some just get you laughing which is what we need.



It was hilarious to make some today with my kids, prior to all of us melting.  My favorite one was the “ugly dutchess” the lady recreated by putting tape on her nose and a pillow on her head!!!!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> It was hilarious to make some today with my kids, prior to all of us melting.  My favorite one was the “ugly woman” the lady recreated by putting tape on her nose and a pillow on her head!!!!



I can see a ton of you creative folk using your handbags and hermes items and boxes to recreate famous works of art as well.


----------



## diane278

I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....


----------



## Hat Trick

nymeria said:


> Thank you ALL for posting your insanely funny, clever and gorgeous pictures- they are the high point of my day. So in an effort to contribute, here goes...
> If I could wear anything to work except what goes right into the wash ( along with me when I get home!), this what I would have worn-today would be my "Homage to my cats"
> Jungle Love, cat mug, 2 moving and *not* cooperative cats, and my peau porc Kelly.
> View attachment 4702514



Cat 1 matches the bag; cat 2 goes with the scarf!


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614



LOL!


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> I tried to beg my Queen B to wear the scarf like a mask.  She refuses.
> View attachment 4702350
> View attachment 4702351


Kachinas on the Queen!  Her facial expressions are simply majestic and priceless!!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *Hello all.  I just wanted to say that I am thoroughly enjoying this thread!  Carry on.*


So happy to see you, bobkat!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

In the bowels of Knottingcartes H, crystalline vials of essence pulsate.



As if...

...summoned.


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!
> View attachment 4702669


I’d say ”perfect” is the perfect description.....


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614


Wow...another piece of amazing artwork...gotta tour your Museum some day


----------



## Hillychristie

etoupebirkin said:


> The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!
> View attachment 4702669


Lovely plume 
One of those under the radar bags I'm contemplating for my next bag but trying to banish those wistful thinking for now ...


----------



## luckylove

etoupebirkin said:


> The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!
> View attachment 4702669



Love everything about this photo!


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Wow...another piece of amazing artwork...gotta tour your Museum some day


Actually, I think the tour is underway....piece by piece.


----------



## passion.du.jour

slyeee said:


> Long time lurker, first post. Go easy on me fam!
> It's been exactly 1 month since my fiance and I started working remote, social distancing, staying home.
> I am glad I am not the only one cleaning and finding some oldie but a goodie.
> My fiance suggested that I take a "color wheel" photo of my bags.
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701941
> View attachment 4701940


Beautiful collection!


----------



## passion.du.jour

bluerosespf said:


> Here's another photo of the scarf as modeled by my sofa. It's called Marcelina. I love the pattern and colors so much - it's definitely not typical H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702164


Wow, really loving the colors of this scarf! Brightens up any day, I bet!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614


You have an eye on the artist and an architecture soul


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> My pico and matching maxi twilly are happy to be hanging out at work today....


Awesome Picotin. May I ask how do the handles feel in your palm? Are they hard to hold/touch than the regular Picotin? TIA.


----------



## meowlett

Here is my little shrine for my boy in heaven.


Please name all of the frivolous H objects in this picture.  I actually got reprimanded by DH for acquiring one of the objects.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> You have an eye on the artist and an architecture soul


Thank you. But right now, I’d trade some of that for some of your craft skills.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Here is my little shrine for my boy in heaven.
> View attachment 4702786
> 
> Please name all of the frivolous H objects in this picture.  I actually got reprimanded by DH for acquiring one of the objects.


First of all, *none of them are frivolous! *
1. The giant leather piece is a die....for Dungeons & Dragons (I think)....but definitely for some game and/or for someone with huge hands. I don’t know the official name.
2. I recognize the cups but don’t know the name of the pattern.
3. The heart is also Hermes, but again, I don’t know the name.....
Can I have partial credits for my half answers....if they’re right?


----------



## beekmanhill

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!





nymeria said:


> ↑
> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?
> ↑
> Yes! It's so great. Are you in NYC? Is yours?
> ↑
> Yes, I’m on the upper east and each day more are joining in. It goes on for longer than the two minutes!
> ↑
> I'm out in Queens and we are clapping here as well!
> Absolutely OUTSTANDING!!!!
> 
> I'm in Beekmanhill (midtown east) and its getting louder every evening.
> 
> Another NYer here!


----------



## Genie27

tlamdang08 said:


> Awesome Picotin. May I ask how do the handles feel in your palm? Are they hard to hold/touch than the regular Picotin? TIA.


They are a bit stiff because it’s epsom, plus the extra bulk from tressage. 

It’s not uncomfortable, but a softer leather like Clemence or Togo would feel more luxurious, I think.

I love the colour - so vibrant and cheerful. It goes with a lot of my spring and summer outfits. But I still don’t like Epsom and will try not to get any other bag in that leather.


----------



## missconvy

meowlett said:


> Here is my little shrine for my boy in heaven.
> View attachment 4702786
> 
> Please name all of the frivolous H objects in this picture.  I actually got reprimanded by DH for acquiring one of the objects.


Did he say: “you paid how much for a piece of wood??”


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> First of all, *none of them are frivolous! *
> 1. The giant leather piece is a die....for Dungeons & Dragons (I think)....but definitely for some game and/or for someone with huge hands. I don’t know the official name.
> 2. I recognize the cups but don’t know the name of the pattern.
> 3. The heart is also Hermes, but again, I don’t know the name.....
> Can I have partial credits for my half answers....if they’re right?


Diane, you won a session with me to dress like my cocker spaniels.  


missconvy said:


> Did he say: “you paid how much for a piece of wood??”


Pretty much.  He had no problem to accept many of my other gifts, including the giant all leather D20 that was about four times the price of this object.  At least, you can put dice in this one.  The giant D20 was completely just for show.

And here is our D20.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702829



Love this!  Enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## bluerosespf

I like big bags and I cannot lie. Happy Friday, friends!

The elusive Picotin TGM in Colvert:


----------



## Hillychristie

Okay, I'm bored...layed them out on my bed and changed my avatar to this...


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Diane, you won a session with me to dress like my cocker spaniels


Granted, I had trouble with the cocker ears as my hair is too short, but I think I’m off to a good start. Meowlett, with your help, I think I can get this dialed in in no time......


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Granted, I had trouble with the cocker ears as my hair is too short, but I think I’m off to a good start. Meowlett, with your help, I think I can get this dialed in in no time......
> 
> View attachment 4702870


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Granted, I had trouble with the cocker ears as my hair is too short, but I think I’m off to a good start. Meowlett, with your help, I think I can get this dialed in in no time......
> 
> View attachment 4702870


I just spill water onto the phone.  You look great.  By the way, your nose needs to be in the air and you need to channel the vibe that you are the QUEEN here.  Ha ha ha.

Both Queen B's are beautiful and are great examples of their respective breed.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I just spill water onto the phone.  You look great.  By the way, your nose needs to be in the air and you need to channel the vibe that you are the QUEEN here.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Both Queen B's are beautiful and are great examples of their respective breed.


There’s not much I wouldn’t do for a good laugh after 2+ weeks of sheltering in place.....


----------



## Bagaholic222

bluerosespf said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie. Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> The elusive Picotin TGM in Colvert:
> 
> View attachment 4702864


I had a TGM in Raisin and ended up replacing it with an 18  - I still miss it!


----------



## Frivole88

Pampelmuse said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702829


ooh, I love Fornasetti pieces! I love collecting both H and fornasetti porcelain pieces.


----------



## loh

I've been dipping into the patisserie a bit more than usual during these times.  Fortunately, the actual contents of this container are much better for my waistline than what's stated on the exterior of the box.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> I've been dipping into the patisserie a bit more than usual during these times.  Fortunately, the actual contents of this container are much better for my waistline than what's stated on the exterior of the box.


When I saw the words “salted caramel” on the package, I felt envious.  Then I saw the second photo and I felt even more envious....Arm candy!


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie wanted to unwind with a movie tonight after a hard week working at home. Pulp Fiction, anyone?


----------



## diane278

buffalogal said:


> Ellie wanted to unwind with a movie tonight after a hard week working at home. Pulp Fiction, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703047


Lol. Ellie is too cool!  (I don’t know what I’d do without movies to escape into these days......).


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> In the bowels of Knottingcartes H, crystalline vials of essence pulsate.
> View attachment 4702670
> 
> 
> As if...
> 
> ...summoned.
> 
> View attachment 4702671


LOVE it! I never would have put the 2 concepts together, but the shapes are mirrored in both- you have a great eye.


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Okay, I'm bored...layed them out on my bed and changed my avatar to this...


So lovely- all different and really fill different niches.I remember some of them ( who could forget that gorgeous box?) can you tell me the specs of the Kelly retourne please? What a beauty.


----------



## nymeria

buffalogal said:


> Ellie wanted to unwind with a movie tonight after a hard week working at home. Pulp Fiction, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703047


Great movie and dress up choices, Ellie. Uma would definitely wear those shades of yours.


----------



## missconvy

Sapphire2691 said:


> I am looking into ordering Samorga purse organizers for my Chanel 19 bags, both small, 20P dark blue and 20S black.
> Wondering which colors I should pick.  Dark blue bag has blue liner and black has red ( not dark red ) liner.
> If anyone has ordered and is willing to share, I'd appreciate it.





meowlett said:


> Diane, you won a session with me to dress like my cocker spaniels.
> 
> Pretty much.  He had no problem to accept many of my other gifts, including the giant all leather D20 that was about four times the price of this object.  At least, you can put dice in this one.  The giant D20 was completely just for show.
> 
> And here is our D20.
> View attachment 4702828


They're both lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diane278

I’ve been enjoying the beautiful silk scarves people have been sharing so I decided to “make” an H scarf of my own.
I managed to kill nearly an hour on this, due to failure in managing the available colors. It’s my first (and probably last) experience with  Magna-Tiles (ages 3+)


My authentic H upcoming craft project, inspired by @tlamdang08


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> I’ve been enjoying the beautiful silk scarves people have been sharing so I decided to “make” an H scarf of my own.
> Because it was more difficult than I anticipated, I managed to kill nearly an hour on this. It’s my first (and probably last) experience with  Magna-Tiles (ages 3+)
> View attachment 4703078
> 
> My authentic H upcoming craft project, inspired by @tlamdang08
> View attachment 4703088



Speaking of craft project, hermes once had a printable to make a kelly bag out of paper.....


----------



## Hillychristie

nymeria said:


> So lovely- all different and really fill different niches.I remember some of them ( who could forget that gorgeous box?) can you tell me the specs of the Kelly retourne please? What a beauty.


Thank you 
The Kelly retourne comes with a story too which I posted in the Paris thread. I was initially offered a K32 blue encre Clemence ghw.
Below are the specs for the retourne I finally chose:
K28, abricot, evercolor, ghw.


----------



## diane278

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Speaking of craft project, hermes once had a printable to make a kelly bag out of paper.....


I’m not really very crafty, but I try occasionally. I don’t grip things terribly well, and I lack hand / eye coordination. That’s why I collect art....I couldn’t make it myself.  But that Kelly sounds fun.....And is likely to be as close as I’ll get to having one in my closet


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> I’m not really very crafty, but I try occasionally. I don’t grip things terribly well, and I lack hand / eye coordination. That’s why I collect art....I couldn’t make it myself.  But that Kelly sounds fun.....And is likely to be as close as I’ll get to having one in my closet



I was also thinking about trying to knit or crochet one as a creative challenge.

You do create art... sculptural placement is an art. My artist cousin, used to spend hours places her objects just so, in areas that made her respond to her environment.  She passed a few years ago, but she was brilliant.


----------



## styleformiles

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution - my framed Hermes scarf over my dining table (it's La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin from F/W'18) with some springy yellow branches that I gathered to match


looks incredible! totally going to copy you


----------



## styleformiles

aisham said:


> Hi this is Barbie and this is my closet in Malibu . Today's video is an unboxing video . As you can see I have another orange box to show you guys . This item is actually so rare and hard to find . I've been asking my SA in our Malibu store for one for a long time . He finally came thru I can't believe it !!!
> 
> View attachment 4695415
> 
> 
> Barbie : So without further a due ..
> 
> View attachment 4695419
> 
> 
> Barbie : This is called a Kelly bag charm . It's color is rose lipstick and it comes in swift leather I think .
> 
> View attachment 4695420
> 
> 
> Barbie : This in around 2 inch by 2 inch bag. So they should call it Kelly 2 inchs bag ?
> 
> View attachment 4695438
> 
> 
> Barbie : Here is how you can carry it . On your arm or your shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4695439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695442
> 
> 
> Barbie : Also guys this bag comes with a strap so you can carry it like this . Thanx for watching   I hope you enjoyed this unboxing . I have to go now bye
> 
> View attachment 4695443


thank you for some much needed cheering up with this post


----------



## styleformiles

diane278 said:


> I think I need to expand my H home goods, too.


that's my main takeaway from this thread


----------



## styleformiles

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh this thread makes me want all the Hermes china now! I’m just starting my Royal Copenhagen collection. My little mosaic dish has been very helpful in holding my engagement ring for me on the days I don’t venture outside.


i feel the same way! we got all royal copenhagen for our wedding though and absolutely love it


----------



## styleformiles

tlamdang08 said:


> My contribute today is His and Her breakfast


ok i officially need his & hers hermes china!!


----------



## diane278

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Speaking of craft project, hermes once had a printable to make a kelly bag out of paper.....


Thank you for the info. I found the book online and ordered it. It won’t be here for a few weeks, but I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614


Amazing painting and stunning photo composition. I used to have a Magic 8 Ball, it was perfect for teenaged angst ... Does he like me? Ugh, don’t bet on it.


----------



## More bags

etoupebirkin said:


> The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!
> View attachment 4702669


I am breathless, what a gorgeous Plume. Beautiful picture and all I see you is your gorgeous bag.


----------



## More bags

bluerosespf said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie. Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> The elusive Picotin TGM in Colvert:
> 
> View attachment 4702864


I love the colour!


----------



## More bags

Hillychristie said:


> Okay, I'm bored...layed them out on my bed and changed my avatar to this...


Beautiful bags, your gorgeous Constance caught my eye.


----------



## Hillychristie

More bags said:


> Beautiful bags, your gorgeous Constance caught my eye.


Thank you


----------



## bunnycat

diane278 said:


> I am going on record and declaring that my Magic 8 Ball is totally useless in predicting the future.  I placed him on an H tray hours ago in hope that he would absorb a bit of it’s French vibe, but the effort was to no avail. I inquire about future events and I get replies such as, “consult me later” and “don’t bet on it”. I have to admit that when I asked if I should wear a H scarf, it’s response was “absolutely”.  That was helpful. Still, all in all, this isn’t what I was hoping for in guiding me to plan for future events.....
> 
> View attachment 4702614



 awesome!


----------



## hotgalaxy

Genie27 said:


> I got nothing. It’s month end, everything is shut down, and all I can do is plan ahead.
> 
> Thankfully I have lots of notebooks and agendas to keep me company.


Beautiful, what size is your notebook/agenda? is it filled with writing paper or printed with Hermes calender sheets? Sorry about my cluelessness, I have never seen the inside of one. Also I live in Perth, Western Australia, my closest Hermes is Melbourne, a five hour flight away!


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Granted, I had trouble with the cocker ears as my hair is too short, but I think I’m off to a good start. Meowlett, with your help, I think I can get this dialed in in no time......
> 
> View attachment 4702870



ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Thank you all for your likes! It is fun playing with Fornasetti - gives a little twist to a scary everyday life at the moment.


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> They are a bit stiff because it’s epsom, plus the extra bulk from tressage.
> 
> It’s not uncomfortable, but a softer leather like Clemence or Togo would feel more luxurious, I think.
> 
> I love the colour - so vibrant and cheerful. It goes with a lot of my spring and summer outfits. But I still don’t like Epsom and will try not to get any other bag in that leather.


Thank you for all details. I decided to pass it and wait for a pop up- Clemence then.


----------



## Summerof89

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you


oh wow, is that a rouge H constance mini in box?


----------



## Hillychristie

Summerof89 said:


> oh wow, is that a rouge H constance mini in box?


Yes, in ghw.


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> The cashmere blanket has come in very handy. Plus the Plume is just so perfect!!!
> View attachment 4702669


Great photo and WOW - that plume is speck-tack-you-lerrrrrr!


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you
> The Kelly retourne comes with a story too which I posted in the Paris thread. I was initially offered a K32 blue encre Clemence ghw.
> Below are the specs for the retourne I finally chose:
> K28, abricot, evercolor, ghw.


Ah Ha!! NOW I remember that great story! I LOVE that bag ( and story)- I will go through the Paris thread now and find it so I can enjoy it all over again- Thanks!


----------



## nymeria

nymeria said:


> Ah Ha!! NOW I remember that great story! I LOVE that bag ( and story)- I will go through the Paris thread now and find it so I can enjoy it all over again- Thanks!


PS-I know its not getting a ton of wear right now, but would you be able to comment on the diff between evercolor and swift in any way? Always interested ( in everything!).


----------



## momasaurus

Bagaholic222 said:


> I had a TGM in Raisin and ended up replacing it with an 18  - I still miss it!


Aha! I also had a TGM in Raisin that I replaced with 2 18s. I don't miss the big one though! (maybe the color)


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I’ve been enjoying the beautiful silk scarves people have been sharing so I decided to “make” an H scarf of my own.
> I managed to kill nearly an hour on this, due to failure in managing the available colors. It’s my first (and probably last) experience with  Magna-Tiles (ages 3+)
> View attachment 4703078
> 
> My authentic H upcoming craft project, inspired by @tlamdang08
> View attachment 4703088


I love it. And don't limit the concept to a scarf- expand those horizons. I think it looks like a great addition to the Homeware collection  ( I see plates, change trays, etc in your future )


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

hotgalaxy said:


> Beautiful, what size is your notebook/agenda? is it filled with writing paper or printed with Hermes calender sheets? Sorry about my cluelessness, I have never seen the inside of one. Also I live in Perth, Western Australia, my closest Hermes is Melbourne, a five hour flight away!



I can answer this! 
This agenda pages are undated, the quality of the paper is beautiful. If you write hard like me, you have some minor bleed through.  Each month is a different color.  I used pencil last year for this book, then erased it to use the pages a second time.  I would never do that again, nor recommend that, it was painfully time consuming.  This year I’m using mine as a thought journal.  I have a blank one for next year.  In all honestly, I’m not sure this was the smartest use of funds.  I did buy it initially as a planner, but I didn’t find it that user friendly because there are only 2 days per page.  Hard to get a sense of your week that way.  I have the small size and it’s a nice enough size.  A little big to tote around daily if you have a smaller bag. 

I had also purchased the watercolor paper which was amazing, but I sent it back because 60 dollars for a small book of watercolor paper doesn’t make sense,  especially when the cover is leather and leather isn’t happy around water.  But the paper was lovely. 

HTH


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> In the bowels of Knottingcartes H, crystalline vials of essence pulsate.
> View attachment 4702670
> 
> 
> As if...
> 
> ...summoned.
> 
> View attachment 4702671


Love it!  CLF feels oh so appropriate right now!!


----------



## Hillychristie

nymeria said:


> PS-I know its not getting a ton of wear right now, but would you be able to comment on the diff between evercolor and swift in any way? Always interested ( in everything!).


My pleasure to share. Personally I find using the evercolor more stress free than swift because it's slightly grainy compared to swift. The SA described evercolor to be a cross between swift and Togo. You get the bright colour like swift but scratch free nature of Togo. HTH


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Granted, I had trouble with the cocker ears as my hair is too short, but I think I’m off to a good start. Meowlett, with your help, I think I can get this dialed in in no time......
> 
> View attachment 4702870


Just perfection!  you indeed win the prize!


----------



## diane278

Mirror, mirror, on the wall, who’s the fairest of them all?



Yup! It’s the Craie BdC.....the only light colored bag in residence......


----------



## diane278

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My Ulysse planner that I use as a daily meditation for positive thoughts.  Today I wrote a haiku:
> 
> chaos here today
> Quarantine meltdown, oh no!
> A new day awaits.
> 
> also, on a side note, check out the Getty museum quarantine art project were you recreate famous art...I laughed hysterically and made my own


Nice haiku! 
Can you share your famous art masterpiece with us?


----------



## Genie27

hotgalaxy said:


> Beautiful, what size is your notebook/agenda? is it filled with writing paper or printed with Hermes calender sheets? Sorry about my cluelessness, I have never seen the inside of one. Also I live in Perth, Western Australia, my closest Hermes is Melbourne, a five hour flight away!



I am also an Ulysse agenda fan! 

I have two sizes that I use regularly - the blue one I posted earlier is the medium size and I use it as a desk notebook at work. I have the blank pages, and use it to scribble phone call notes, messages, reminders etc. I don’t date the pages, but I do flag important pages with post-its. I’ve taken it in to meetings as it fits in my B30. It is unlined Togo in Bleu Electric. 

I also have the next size down - I use that at home for similar notes/planning etc. It’s dainty and I got the lined insert for this one. This one is RP lines with BE in swift (?). This one would make a good travel notebook I posted a corner of it with the green giant Calvi on this thread. 

They also have an even smaller size that would be nice in a handbag for daily use - grocery lists, to-do lists etc. 

Some have additional pockets - those are obviously more expensive compared to the basic unlined simple ones. 

Hope this helps - the Ulysse thread in the clubhouse probably has more info but if you need more specific details, I happen to have some time in my hands.


----------



## Genie27

Forgot photos of the smaller one...


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I got nothing. It’s month end, everything is shut down, and all I can do is plan ahead.
> 
> Thankfully I have lots of notebooks and agendas to keep me company.


Love this! Have been wanting a Ulysses for years but feel like I never have anything important enough to write in it


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this! Have been wanting a Ulysses for years but feel like I never have anything important enough to write in it


I caved in and bought one when I realized that I *always* used a notebook by my phone - to take notes of conversations etc. I used to scribble on loose scraps of paper, but I’ve had to refer to them later, so upgraded to a bound notebook and then the Ulysse. 

I save all my older books - I’ve been able to refer back 5 years to a conversation/contract details, and eventually came up with a “permanent” notebook where I collate certain important  info.


----------



## More bags

Genie27 said:


> Forgot photos of the smaller one...


Gorgeous colours! 
Can you tell me about the green piece, it looks interesting - is it a Calvi Pouch?


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> Forgot photos of the smaller one...


Love your U’s!  I have an anemone one I adore, and figured out how to rig it for the journals I’ve used for years - I find that paper even nicer than H paper (amazing, because H paper is lovely). Love your swift? cover!!


----------



## Genie27

More bags said:


> Gorgeous colours!
> Can you tell me about the green piece, it looks interesting - is it a Calvi Pouch?


Yes, it’s the large Calvi pouch with insert. Meant for the mini iPad but I use it as a clutch when I only need to carry a key card/cash and phone.

I considered using it to hold my circular knitting needle set, if I can figure out how to keep them sorted.*

*i have a slight addiction to SLGs and tend to buy them impulsively but then it bothers me if I can’t find a purpose for the piece.

I have a beautiful flat Small Tohu bohu pouch (gorgeous lamb skin) that is almost useless - too flat and soft to carry cosmetics without leaving imprint marks - it holds US cash perfectly, but Canadian is just marginally bigger and catches on the zipper. It could hold receipts, but I already have a pocket in my insert that does that. While I love the feel of it, until I find its purpose, it sits on my shelf.


----------



## DrTr

Ok, Dave the chill German Shepherd asked if he could see his “cousin” today. It just happens to be the wolf in awooooo by Alice Shirley!  Now he is NOT a boy that likes being covered up, and no fat fluffy beds for him.  In fact if there is wood, steel or a sharp corner he likes to jam up against it to sleep. Go figure But I caught him in a rare “ok mom, if you must” moment. This is my only cashmere as I  just run too warm for it, but I also snapped the screen from H.com to show you all what one colorway of the scarf looks like in full if you haven’t seen it. Alice Shirley is such an animal and nature lover and I adore her work. I do believe Dave thinks I’ve gone round the bend, but he loves me anyway - aren’t dogs the best!!
Presenting:

Dave in Awoooo, Still life #7


----------



## Genie27

DrTr said:


> Love your U’s!  I have an anemone one I adore, and figured out how to rig it for the journals I’ve used for years - I find that paper even nicer than H paper (amazing, because H paper is lovely). Love your swift? cover!!


Ooh, what brand/style journals do you use? And how do you rig them to fit? 

I have a punch and round corner machine that I could use to make my own version, but I really like the H paper.


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, what brand/style journals do you use? And how do you rig them to fit?
> 
> I have a punch and round corner machine that I could use to make my own version, but I really like the H paper.


I can’t find the brand or where I got them anymore!  It doesn’t say on my journal. I’ve got 4 left, and will have to look elsewhere when they are gone. They are hard back which I like for note taking etc.  I made a plastic snap in piece for the U cover, then put marine velcro on that, the other half on the back of the journal and velcro it in. The front cover is still free, but it’s very functional. Sometimes in professional meetings I sit in a hotel ballroom, and take notes on my lap, so the hardback journal with the lovely anemone Togo leather lets me take good notes and keeps me entertained, even if the meeting doesn’t!


----------



## DrTr

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this! Have been wanting a Ulysses for years but feel like I never have anything important enough to write in it


I bet you do!!  Even a small one would be lovely for you (and they aren’t THAT much )


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> Nice haiku!
> Can you share your famous art masterpiece with us?[/QUOTE
> 
> Pic3: American gothic housekeeping edition
> Pic 2:  American gothic, what’s for dinner?


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> Mirror, mirror, on the wall, who’s the fairest of them all?
> 
> View attachment 4703290
> 
> Yup! It’s the Craie BdC.....the only light colored bag in residence......


I love this. The picture is amazing.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this! Have been wanting a Ulysses for years but feel like I never have anything important enough to write in it





if you get it, the ideas and important things to write will come.


----------



## nymeria

DrTr said:


> Ok, Dave the chill German Shepherd asked if he could see his “cousin” today. It just happens to be the wolf in awooooo by Alice Shirley!  Now he is NOT a boy that likes being covered up, and no fat fluffy beds for him.  In fact if there is wood, steel or a sharp corner he likes to jam up against it to sleep. Go figure But I caught him in a rare “ok mom, if you must” moment. This is my only cashmere as I  just run too warm for it, but I also snapped the screen from H.com to show you all what one colorway of the scarf looks like in full if you haven’t seen it. Alice Shirley is such an animal and nature lover and I adore her work. I do believe Dave thinks I’ve gone round the bend, but he loves me anyway - aren’t dogs the best!!
> Presenting:
> 
> Dave in Awoooo, Still life #7
> 
> View attachment 4703326
> View attachment 4703327


They are a great combo and match perfectly! German shepherds are the best   ( and I think ALL our pets feel we have gone around the bend from day #1- now is just an exacerbation, so they try to just go with it).


----------



## Genie27

DrTr said:


> I can’t find the brand or where I got them anymore!  It doesn’t say on my journal. I’ve got 4 left, and will have to look elsewhere when they are gone. They are hard back which I like for note taking etc.  I made a plastic snap in piece for the U cover, then put marine velcro on that, the other half on the back of the journal and velcro it in. The front cover is still free, but it’s very functional. Sometimes in professional meetings I sit in a hotel ballroom, and take notes on my lap, so the hardback journal with the lovely anemone Togo leather lets me take good notes and keeps me entertained, even if the meeting doesn’t!


Velcro - Brilliant! And hardcover back - yes that’s an excellent upgrade.


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> They are a great combo and match perfectly! German shepherds are the best   ( and I think ALL our pets feel we have gone around the bend from day #1- now is just an exacerbation, so they try to just go with it).


They are the best although really ALL our dogs and cats and other beloved family members are the best!!  Even though I may have indeed gone round the bend, Dave is so thrilled to have me home ALL the time. It took him two weeks to stop going to his bed at work time but now he is truly chill knowing I’m here  he does like to sniff new H items each time they come in, though no new ones for awhile yet!


----------



## diane278

I think the dogs and cats add a lot to the photos, especially when they are showing their individual eccentricities.
@nymeria, what are your cute cats up to today?


----------



## shrpthorn

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Speaking of craft project, hermes once had a printable to make a kelly bag out of paper.....



Searched the depths of my H-files to find this. Hopefully the file is not too big and I can attach it (I'm not very tech savvy..). I have the plain and another one - now we just need one of the crafty tpfers to make it.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Patiently waiting for the return of Saturday Farmers’ Markets runs.


On a lighter note, I wanted to share an outtake of my baobab cat session from earlier this week, a rejected shot that really shouldn’t be thought as such since there’s a hint of wistful hopefulness. Stay safe, healthy and sane, everyone!


----------



## Pampelmuse

The mysterious lady is back - this time with her selfmade Hermès protection mask ( handstiched). This is a gift for my mother.


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> My pleasure to share. Personally I find using the evercolor more stress free than swift because it's slightly grainy compared to swift. The SA described evercolor to be a cross between swift and Togo. You get the bright colour like swift but scratch free nature of Togo. HTH


I love evercolor too!  My Kelly is in that leather and it is wow in how it takes color!!  It’s a lightweight anemone dream. It really is the lightest weight bag and a 28 holds a fair amount. I can load it up and carry for quite a while before it starts feeling heavier. I think it might be my new favorite leather from H. I also love swift though - it is so soft and smooth and takes color well too. I have a Kelly DT bracelet from 2013 in UV that is gorgeous and has been worn lots and still looks almost perfect. HTH


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Patiently waiting for the return of Saturday Farmers’ Markets runs.
> View attachment 4703403
> 
> On a lighter note, I wanted to share an outtake of my baobab cat session from earlier this week, a rejected shot that really shouldn’t be thought as such since there’s a hint of wistful hopefulness. Stay safe, healthy and sane, everyone!
> View attachment 4703410


I love this!  Your kitty and orange and blue are perfect. We still need and deserve hope!!  We don’t know yet how everything will go but things will get better if different. Here’s to hope!!!  And I love baobab cat!  I have the 90 in pink


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> The mysterious lady is back - this time with her selfmade Hermès protection mask ( handstiched). This is a gift for my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703415


Love this mysterious lady!  I always adore high contrast pops. Bet she likes it


----------



## More bags

Genie27 said:


> Yes, it’s the large Calvi pouch with insert. Meant for the mini iPad but I use it as a clutch when I only need to carry a key card/cash and phone.
> 
> I considered using it to hold my circular knitting needle set, if I can figure out how to keep them sorted.*
> 
> *i have a slight addiction to SLGs and tend to buy them impulsively but then it bothers me if I can’t find a purpose for the piece.
> 
> I have a beautiful flat Small Tohu bohu pouch (gorgeous lamb skin) that is almost useless - too flat and soft to carry cosmetics without leaving imprint marks - it holds US cash perfectly, but Canadian is just marginally bigger and catches on the zipper. It could hold receipts, but I already have a pocket in my insert that does that. While I love the feel of it, until I find its purpose, it sits on my shelf.


Thank you for the detailed response - greatly appreciated. I also liked the additional Tohu Bohu info and I am Canadian, too.  Stay safe and be well!


----------



## More bags

DrTr said:


> Ok, Dave the chill German Shepherd asked if he could see his “cousin” today. It just happens to be the wolf in awooooo by Alice Shirley!  Now he is NOT a boy that likes being covered up, and no fat fluffy beds for him.  In fact if there is wood, steel or a sharp corner he likes to jam up against it to sleep. Go figure But I caught him in a rare “ok mom, if you must” moment. This is my only cashmere as I  just run too warm for it, but I also snapped the screen from H.com to show you all what one colorway of the scarf looks like in full if you haven’t seen it. Alice Shirley is such an animal and nature lover and I adore her work. I do believe Dave thinks I’ve gone round the bend, but he loves me anyway - aren’t dogs the best!!
> Presenting:
> 
> Dave in Awoooo, Still life #7
> 
> View attachment 4703326
> View attachment 4703327


Fabulous still life and shawl. I love Alice Shirley and Awooooo.


----------



## meowlett

My parti girl says hi.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Patiently waiting for the return of Saturday Farmers’ Markets runs.
> View attachment 4703403





sf_newyorker said:


> On a lighter note, I wanted to share an outtake of my baobab cat session from earlier this week, a rejected shot that really shouldn’t be thought as such since there’s a hint of wistful hopefulness. Stay safe, healthy and sane, everyone!
> View attachment 4703410


Top models need to ‘get in the zone’ for photos....


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> My parti girl says hi.
> View attachment 4703455


I’m practicing my Heidi pose.....


----------



## Rhl2987

I am behind on this thread but took a few photos of my mini Roulis bags!


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> Searched the depths of my H-files to find this. Hopefully the file is not too big and I can attach it (I'm not very tech savvy..). I have the plain and another one - now we just need one of the crafty tpfers to make it.


It worked! Thank you! 


(I couldn’t post the other version as the file was too large .......)


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> I am behind on this thread but took a few photos of my mini Roulis bags!


I love your beautiful color choices.....


----------



## Rhl2987

loh said:


> I've been dipping into the patisserie a bit more than usual during these times.  Fortunately, the actual contents of this container are much better for my waistline than what's stated on the exterior of the box.


So cute! I have a delivery of 12 mini pastries coming any minute now so I’m right there with you!


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> I’ve been enjoying the beautiful silk scarves people have been sharing so I decided to “make” an H scarf of my own.
> I managed to kill nearly an hour on this, due to failure in managing the available colors. It’s my first (and probably last) experience with  Magna-Tiles (ages 3+)
> View attachment 4703078
> 
> My authentic H upcoming craft project, inspired by @tlamdang08
> View attachment 4703088


Should I get magnatiles?? My daughter is almost one but loves her magnetic toys. Could be something for her when she’s a bit older? Deciding between these, mega blocks legos, a tricycle, and more.


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> I love your beautiful color choices.....


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

abg12 said:


> My Gulliver Goldie reminiscing about how awesome it used to be to go outside
> View attachment 4700356


beautiful!


----------



## Lejic

diane278 said:


> It worked! Thank you!
> View attachment 4703502
> 
> (I couldn’t post the other version as the file was too large .......)



didn’t have a printer so tried to eye-ball it. Didn’t use leather for the first try of course.

Going stir crazy during quarantine? I don’t know what you mean...


----------



## keodi

tlamdang08 said:


> After a few hours meditation with Zen music. Here is my new favorite tray.


I love the set up!


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> Should I get magnatiles?? My daughter is almost one but loves her magnetic toys. Could be something for her when she’s a bit older? Deciding between these, mega blocks legos, a tricycle, and more.


IDK.  When she’s older, I think they’d be good.  They’re pretty colors and they’re easy to stick together. But I don’t know much about what one-year-olds can do.


----------



## Ladybaga

Lejic said:


> didn’t have a printer so tried to eye-ball it. Didn’t use leather for the first try of course.
> 
> Going stir crazy during quarantine? I don’t know what you mean...
> 
> View attachment 4703568


This is adorable! Really made me smile!


----------



## diane278

Lejic said:


> didn’t have a printer so tried to eye-ball it. Didn’t use leather for the first try of course.
> Going stir crazy during quarantine? I don’t know what you mean...
> View attachment 4703568


That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lejic

Ladybaga said:


> This is adorable! Really made me smile!





diane278 said:


> That is absolutely adorable!



thank you!!! Gotta find a way to keep smiling these days, hehe


----------



## Bagaholic222

momasaurus said:


> Aha! I also had a TGM in Raisin that I replaced with 2 18s. I don't miss the big one though! (maybe the color)


I think I miss the casual vibe of the TGM more than anything else, and the colour is divine.  I have to admit that 18 is much easier to carry though.


----------



## diane278

A touch of orange on a cloudy day....and a reminder that I need a SLG in orange....hopefully soon.


----------



## Nibb

My very colorful Ors Bleus D'Afrique sat in on a Zoom lunch reunion of previous coworkers today. It was anxiety reducing hanging out virtually with old friends.


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> A touch of orange on a cloudy day....and a reminder that I need a SLG in orange....hopefully soon.
> View attachment 4703621


Like how you put them together...looks like a piece of art.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Nibb said:


> My very colorful Ors Bleus D'Afrique sat in on a Zoom lunch reunion of previous coworkers today. It was anxiety reducing hanging out virtually with old friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703631


very pretty scarf...and love, love the room divider’s glasswork!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sock Monkey usually rides in the passenger grab bar of the Jeep, but came down to model the Hermes Amazone “pareo” as a special request. SM was a gift from DH to ride shotgun in my 2013 powder-blue Beetle and transitioned nicely into the Chief Wrangler.



If you are unfamiliar with the scarf, it is very sweet....and complements a fragrance of the same name.


----------



## JCCL

I got nothing better to do ☺️ First time tied a twilly for my picotin


----------



## tlamdang08

After i made About 50 home made face masks for everyone that request. I finally got something special for me. Thank you for letting me share. 
@CaviarChanel 
Please check you DM 

Stay Healthy everyone and be creative


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> After i made About 50 home made face masks for everyone that request. I finally got something special for me. Thank you for letting me share.
> @CaviarChanel
> Please check you DM
> 
> Stay Healthy everyone and be creative


Omg...do you take orders?


----------



## Nibb

Jbizzybeetle said:


> very pretty scarf...and love, love the room divider’s glasswork!


Thank you so much. The glasswork is in my front door, door is open, it’s from an artist in Cambria California.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Omg...do you take orders?


I think I will be sued  by Hermes if I start taking orders 
I can show you how to do it. It is easy peasy


----------



## keodi

diane278 said:


> We decided on a little impromptu gathering.  Due to the fact that those present were siblings, living together in the same closet, social distancing was not required.
> View attachment 4700803
> 
> No one involved felt like cooking so we foraged for food.....
> View attachment 4700804
> 
> The End.


So creative! I love this!!


diane278 said:


> I don’t have a single Hermès SLG (yet) so I’m loving seeing everyone else’s.....


Same!


tlamdang08 said:


> Your Evelyn is so Glamorous!!!


I agree very glam indeed!


loh said:


> I will be running out of paper towels soon, so thought I would put the holder to another use. I think I quite like it.


I like it too!


sf_newyorker said:


> Oceans away, a rider and his dragon flash from the heavens...
> View attachment 4702115
> 
> ...frantic to reach home.
> View attachment 4702116


beautiful!


cathyy said:


> Love my vintage Kelly!


I love your vintage Kelly too!


More bags said:


> Fabulous still life and shawl. I love Alice Shirley and Awooooo.


beautiful, I'm a huge Alice Shirley fan! your cutie is such a good model!


Rhl2987 said:


> I am behind on this thread but took a few photos of my mini Roulis bags!


I love the colours of your mini Roulis bags!


tlamdang08 said:


> After i made About 50 home made face masks for everyone that request. I finally got something special for me. Thank you for letting me share.
> @CaviarChanel
> Please check you DM
> 
> Stay Healthy everyone and be creative


Wow! fabulous!

This is the bag I used this week in my home office, and the scARF I wore today!


----------



## Lejic

keodi said:


> So creative! I love this!!
> 
> Same!
> 
> I agree very glam indeed!
> 
> I like it too!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> I love your vintage Kelly too!
> 
> beautiful, I'm a huge Alice Shirley fan! your cutie is such a good model!
> 
> I love the colours of your mini Roulis bags!
> 
> Wow! fabulous!
> 
> This is the bag I used this week in my home office, and the scARF I wore today!


Lovely! What’s the name of the scarf pattern?


----------



## Nibb

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sock Monkey usually rides in the passenger grab bar of the Jeep, but came down to model the Hermes Amazone “pareo” as a special request. SM was a gift from DH to ride shotgun in my 2013 powder-blue Beetle and transitioned nicely into the Chief Wrangler.
> View attachment 4703651
> 
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the scarf, it is very sweet....and complements a fragrance of the same name.
> View attachment 4703652


So cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> The mysterious lady is back - this time with her selfmade Hermès protection mask ( handstiched). This is a gift for my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703415


Wonderful!!! I love it more when it is made for your Mom


----------



## keodi

Lejic said:


> Lovely! What’s the name of the scarf pattern?


Index Palmarum


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Lejic said:


> didn’t have a printer so tried to eye-ball it. Didn’t use leather for the first try of course.
> 
> Going stir crazy during quarantine? I don’t know what you mean...
> 
> View attachment 4703568



you nailed it!


----------



## Lejic

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> you nailed it!


Thank you!


----------



## allywchu1

tlamdang08 said:


> After i made About 50 home made face masks for everyone that request. I finally got something special for me. Thank you for letting me share.
> @CaviarChanel
> Please check you DM
> 
> Stay Healthy everyone and be creative



I like the creativity but just curious can you actually breath with this h mask? also surgical mask is supposed to block droplets or spays which makes it effective in this circumstances


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sock Monkey usually rides in the passenger grab bar of the Jeep, but came down to model the Hermes Amazone “pareo” as a special request. SM was a gift from DH to ride shotgun in my 2013 powder-blue Beetle and transitioned nicely into the Chief Wrangler.
> View attachment 4703651
> 
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the scarf, it is very sweet....and complements a fragrance of the same name.
> View attachment 4703652


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

allywchu1 said:


> I like the creativity but just curious can you actually breath with this h mask? also surgical mask is supposed to block droplets or spays which makes it effective in this circumstances


I have some chart in this thread may help answers your questions.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-wearing-today.1022369/page-461#post-33712749  post#6913 .
The H face mask I made easy to breathe and I insert Toolbox brand shop towels to cover my mouth and nose inside.


----------



## Phiona88

tlamdang08 said:


> After i made About 50 home made face masks for everyone that request. I finally got something special for me. Thank you for letting me share.
> @CaviarChanel
> Please check you DM
> 
> Stay Healthy everyone and be creative



This is truly creative and amazing!


----------



## diane278

Lejic said:


> didn’t have a printer so tried to eye-ball it. Didn’t use leather for the first try of course.
> Going stir crazy during quarantine? I don’t know what you mean...
> View attachment 4703568


Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....


And a close-up:


I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....but that’s just an optical illusion.


----------



## tlamdang08

Phiona88 said:


> This is truly creative and amazing!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap....but that’s just an optical illusion.


can we have a illusion bags contest .
Love this


----------



## Lejic

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....but that’s just an optical illusion.


Sometimes you’ve just got to take matters into your own hands!!

love it


----------



## hotgalaxy

Genie27 said:


> I am also an Ulysse agenda fan!
> 
> I have two sizes that I use regularly - the blue one I posted earlier is the medium size and I use it as a desk notebook at work. I have the blank pages, and use it to scribble phone call notes, messages, reminders etc. I don’t date the pages, but I do flag important pages with post-its. I’ve taken it in to meetings as it fits in my B30. It is unlined Togo in Bleu Electric.
> 
> I also have the next size down - I use that at home for similar notes/planning etc. It’s dainty and I got the lined insert for this one. This one is RP lines with BE in swift (?). This one would make a good travel notebook I posted a corner of it with the green giant Calvi on this thread.
> 
> They also have an even smaller size that would be nice in a handbag for daily use - grocery lists, to-do lists etc.
> 
> Some have additional pockets - those are obviously more expensive compared to the basic unlined simple ones.
> 
> Hope this helps - the Ulysse thread in the clubhouse probably has more info but if you need more specific details, I happen to have some time in my hands.


Aww Thankyou for your detailed reply. I will scour the Hermes Australia online site. Stay safe and sane in all of this current madness. Kindest regards.


----------



## hotgalaxy

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> I can answer this!
> This agenda pages are undated, the quality of the paper is beautiful. If you write hard like me, you have some minor bleed through.  Each month is a different color.  I used pencil last year for this book, then erased it to use the pages a second time.  I would never do that again, nor recommend that, it was painfully time consuming.  This year I’m using mine as a thought journal.  I have a blank one for next year.  In all honestly, I’m not sure this was the smartest use of funds.  I did buy it initially as a planner, but I didn’t find it that user friendly because there are only 2 days per page.  Hard to get a sense of your week that way.  I have the small size and it’s a nice enough size.  A little big to tote around daily if you have a smaller bag.
> 
> I had also purchased the watercolor paper which was amazing, but I sent it back because 60 dollars for a small book of watercolor paper doesn’t make sense,  especially when the cover is leather and leather isn’t happy around water.  But the paper was lovely.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Possum

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....*but that's just an optical illusion*.


 Good one @diane278!


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....but that’s just an optical illusion.


----------



## allywchu1

#stayhome


----------



## Hillychristie

Next week my city will be locked down for a month, so we had our last dining out overlooking our beautiful river and skyscrapers. I will miss the blue sky and liberty to go wherever as I please.
Please keep this thread going, I'll be checking it more often for relief. Continue to stay safe and healthy, everyone


----------



## allywchu1

#stayhome
#nogatheringover4


----------



## Luxe Confidante

Lovely! May I ask what that Hermes with Quadrige print is? Is it a clutch or some thing else? Thanks! 


buffalogal said:


> Ellie went a little more understated with the accessories for our team “virtual happy hour” tonight. Classy gal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700552


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My KD colour-wheel!  Is there a dedicated colour-wheel thread?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Resting at home - one of many in Covid-19 detention. Have a nice sunday, everybody!


----------



## Pampelmuse

While her syster is enjoying her tea.


----------



## momasaurus

sf_newyorker said:


> Patiently waiting for the return of Saturday Farmers’ Markets runs.
> View attachment 4703403
> 
> On a lighter note, I wanted to share an outtake of my baobab cat session from earlier this week, a rejected shot that really shouldn’t be thought as such since there’s a hint of wistful hopefulness. Stay safe, healthy and sane, everyone!
> View attachment 4703410


Haha I love this picture. You should make a thought bubble contest. I love cats.


----------



## Genie27

Pampelmuse said:


> Resting at home - one of many in Covid-19 detention. Have a nice sunday, everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703860


We are twins on the lamp! And here I was thinking earlier that you have excellent taste, and wanted to see more of your home decor. Please do share!!!


----------



## momasaurus

allywchu1 said:


> #stayhome
> #nogatheringover4


Love these!
What do you use for a strap on the Evie? I ordered one from Etsy but the hooks were too small. I really don't like the original strap at all!


----------



## momasaurus

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4703856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My KD colour-wheel!  Is there a dedicated colour-wheel thread?


I think the KD is my favorite H bracelet. These are fabulous!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hillychristie said:


> Next week my city will be locked down for a month, so we had our last dining out overlooking our beautiful river and skyscrapers. I will miss the blue sky and liberty to go wherever as I please.
> Please keep this thread going, I'll be checking it more often for relief. Continue to stay safe and healthy, everyone


We did the same thing three weeks ago when the US national advice came for 15 days “Slow the Spread”! Ate out, shut in.


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....but that’s just an optical illusion.


Adorable homemade bag! So inventive! 

I love your cardigan!! It looks like the perfect piece for staying cozy at home.


----------



## Hillychristie

Jbizzybeetle said:


> We did the same thing three weeks ago when the US national advice came for 15 days “Slow the Spread”! Ate out, shut in.


Thankfully we are still allowed to takeout, just can't dine in. Must appreciate such services at times like these other than the unsung heroes like the medical workers and cleaners.


----------



## DrTr

meowlett said:


> My parti girl says hi.
> View attachment 4703455


Miss Stylin’ and profilin’!!!  Love her snazzy look!!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Your suede Kelly inspired me!  Ya know....I’ve been looking for a Baton de Craie in ostrich....so I took matters into my own clumsy hands. Here It is....
> View attachment 4703755
> 
> And a close-up:
> View attachment 4703756
> 
> I know the lighting is bad and it sort of resembles bubble wrap taped to white paper....but that’s just an optical illusion.


 Love your new birdie!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Genie27 said:


> We are twins on the lamp! And here I was thinking earlier that you have excellent taste, and wanted to see more of your home decor. Please do share!!!


Dear Genie27! Thank you for your compliments. Nice to have a lamp- twin.


----------



## allywchu1

momasaurus said:


> Love these!
> What do you use for a strap on the Evie? I ordered one from Etsy but the hooks were too small. I really don't like the original strap at all!



don’t like the original strap as well as too long; now I’m using scarf as strap


----------



## Cookiefiend

tlamdang08 said:


> I think I will be sued  by Hermes if I start taking orders
> I can show you how to do it. It is easy peasy


I would also love to know how you make them!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I think the dogs and cats add a lot to the photos, especially when they are showing their individual eccentricities.
> @nymeria, what are your cute cats up to today?


Thanks so much for asking!
So sorry I didn't see this sooner- I was working yesterday and last night. So far, my two lazy babes have sat on my chest and purred( and kneaded my chest) until I woke up and fed them. They now await 2nd breakfast with DH- but don't despair, they are cuddled on the waterbed, nice and toasty, while they wait.Lets see if I can get inspired and come up with something for them to entertain us all with!.


----------



## catsinthebag

allywchu1 said:


> #stayhome
> #nogatheringover4



Are these _all _Barenia? Your photo literally took my breath away!


----------



## JA_UK

Had a flick through this while resting on my Avalon cushion after I heard the news of her passing yesterday... she really had a way of making the windows at FSH look magical...


----------



## tlamdang08

Cookiefiend said:


> I would also love to know how you make them!


Today, I will take pictures step by step for you, my dear


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Next week my city will be locked down for a month, so we had our last dining out overlooking our beautiful river and skyscrapers. I will miss the blue sky and liberty to go wherever as I please.
> Please keep this thread going, I'll be checking it more often for relief. Continue to stay safe and healthy, everyone


 We All need to keep this thread going


----------



## nymeria

allywchu1 said:


> #stayhome
> #nogatheringover4


That could be the most gorgeous collection ever- I hate being jealous, but WOW!!  ( I think you've posted a few of them before, as I remember them - who could ever forget?) but still..... Thanks so much, it makes me smile all day


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Patiently waiting for the return of Saturday Farmers’ Markets runs.
> View attachment 4703403
> 
> On a lighter note, I wanted to share an outtake of my baobab cat session from earlier this week, a rejected shot that really shouldn’t be thought as such since there’s a hint of wistful hopefulness. Stay safe, healthy and sane, everyone!
> View attachment 4703410


Love this one as well- her "pear-shape" perfectly matches my cat Luna. The colors are so saturated in these photos, I don't care what's in them. Thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

This beauty arrived at the very end of February so I’ve been enjoying it from my sofa for now.

Wishing everyone good health!


----------



## shrpthorn

diane278 said:


> A touch of orange on a cloudy day....and a reminder that I need a SLG in orange....hopefully soon.
> View attachment 4703621


This is beautiful. What a great way to re-purpose an old burette stand. Typically I would just use a volumetric flask standalone, but this arrangement adds another layer of depth to the design. Now I just need to track one down for my erlenmeyer  "flower" flasks.


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> This is beautiful. What a great way to re-purpose an old burette stand. Typically I would just use a volumetric flask standalone, but this arrangement adds another layer of depth to the design. Now I just need to track one down for my erlenmeyer  "flower" flasks.


I wish I could take credit but I purchased as it is.


----------



## tlamdang08

@Cookiefiend ,@keodi
@Hillychristie and all who are Interesting in how to Hand made, machine-made face mask..
Here you go, have fun all
And stay healthy 
If anyone need farther instructions please DM me.
After each use I recommend to take the inside out ( blue towel) trash it immediately.  Wash you face mask. Reuse next time you need to go out. 
Read more instruction how to handle your mask after use via Google .


----------



## CaviarChanel

Oh my goodness tlamdang08, you are so good with this!   Only problem is I belong to the ' high risk category' and afraid to venture out of the house to search for any of these materials.  No sewing machine either.  Shall just enjoy your creations here instead. 



tlamdang08 said:


> @Cookiefiend ,@keodi
> @Hillychristie and all who are Interesting in how to Hand made, machine-made face mask..
> Here you go, have fun all
> And stay healthy
> If anyone need farther instructions please DM me.


----------



## keodi

tlamdang08 said:


> @Cookiefiend ,@keodi
> @Hillychristie and all who are Interesting in how to Hand made, machine-made face mask..
> Here you go, have fun all
> And stay healthy
> If anyone need farther instructions please DM me.
> After each use I recommend to take the inside out ( blue towel) trash it immediately.  Wash you face mask. Reuse next time you need to go out.
> Read more instruction how to handle your mask after use via Google .


Amazing! Thank you!!!


----------



## diane278

CaviarChanel said:


> Oh my goodness tlamdang08, you are so good with this!   Only problem is I belong to the ' high risk category' and afraid to venture out of the house to search for any of these materials.  No sewing machine either.  Shall just enjoy your creations here instead.


There are a number of alternatives online. Including how to use an old t-shirt, also bandanas.
  This is one no-sew version, just in case you decide you want to try one......
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/how-to-make-face-mask-bandana_l_5e876472c5b63e06281d87d9
I agree that staying home is preferable when/where possible.....


----------



## tlamdang08

CaviarChanel said:


> Oh my goodness tlamdang08, you are so good with this!   Only problem is I belong to the ' high risk category' and afraid to venture out of the house to search for any of these materials.  No sewing machine either.  Shall just enjoy your creations here instead.


awh, No worry, here is the link that I made before post 126 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9-



keodi said:


> Amazing! Thank you!!!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> There are a number of alternatives online. Including how to use an old t-shirt, also bandanas.
> This is one no-sew version, just in case you decide you want to try one......
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/how-to-make-face-mask-bandana_l_5e876472c5b63e06281d87d9


That link is wonderful dear diane278


----------



## audreylita

A big week ahead.  I had a few things planned from weeks ago, explaining the white out.


----------



## nymeria

OK, here goes ....
Who ARE those fabulous felines wrapped in Hermes?


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> OK, here goes ....
> Who ARE those fabulous felines wrapped in Hermes?
> View attachment 4704264
> View attachment 4704268


OMG your cat  is a pro in-front of camera


----------



## nymeria

and let me add- they BARELY deigned to pose. I think they feel it might mar their natural beauty.


----------



## buffalogal

Luxe Confidante said:


> Lovely! May I ask what that Hermes with Quadrige print is? Is it a clutch or some thing else? Thanks!


It is a long wallet. The inside has some card slots and a change spot (borrowed this picture for now)


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> That link is wonderful dear diane278


While Amazon seems to be slow in shipping, I went on Etsy and saw many people making face masks from home.  I placed an order. Let’s see how it goes.  In the meantime, I’m going to use an old scarf that I don’t mind sacrificing.....and I monogrammed it with an *H.  *I have to say, this is bulky. But it can work....
*

*


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> While Amazon seems to be slow in shipping, I went on Etsy and saw many people making face masks from home.  I placed an order. Let’s see how it goes.  In the meantime, I’m going to use an old scarf that I don’t mind sacrificing.....and I monogrammed it with an *H.  *I have to say, this is bulky. But it can work....
> *
> View attachment 4704282
> *


hahahah love it, I can see that your eyes are laught with joy . Anything that work to cover the face will look cute to me


----------



## meowlett

passion.du.jour said:


> Love your kelly! By the way, I have the same scarf, but in a different color. Could you share how you've dressed/tied it? So far, I don't think I've been successful in highlighting the cute dogs in the design.


Honestly, I have only worn one of my four CWs of the Colliers et Chiens out of the house once.  I just took off the tag on the other three.

I must be bored out of my mind.  I tried tying it different ways with my pajamas on last night.  Here are some photos with my day pajamas.  

I tried my best to show the cocker spaniel or at least some dogs.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## bagnut1

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4704343


Nice! Love the atout.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Shhh.  I started crocheting a certain hermes style bag.  I'm really inspired by the sheer challenge of it:

1. I am an advanced knitter and don’t really know how to crochet. 
2. I will need to be very creative to figure out how to make the bag structured using items from my house because yarn is floppy and has no structure.
3. I have to work only from a photo because I don’t own one.  
4. I’m using my luxury yarn that I bought to make myself a sweater. 
5.  I have another month in quarantine, so my goal is to finish before then.


----------



## nymeria

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Shhh.  I started crocheting a certain hermes style bag.  I'm really inspired by the sheer challenge of it:
> 
> 1. I am an advanced knitter and don’t really know how to crochet.
> 2. I will need to be very creative to figure out how to make the bag structured using items from my house because yarn is floppy and has no structure.
> 3. I have to work only from a photo because I don’t own one.
> 4. I’m using my luxury yarn that I bought to make myself a sweater.
> 5.  I have another month in quarantine, so my goal is to finish before then.


This is terrific....can't wait to see how this progresses ( and how soon I can guess what bag it is!)


----------



## diane278

My homegirl, Ribbons, ‘gloved up’ before handling the clutch.  She’s very cautious......


----------



## More bags

allywchu1 said:


> #stayhome
> #nogatheringover4


Beautiful leathers!


----------



## More bags

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4703856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My KD colour-wheel!  Is there a dedicated colour-wheel thread?


Stunning bracelets!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

diane278 said:


> My homegirl, Ribbons, ‘gloved up’ before handling the clutch.  She’s very cautious......
> 
> View attachment 4704473



i really love your artwork and displays.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> My homegirl, Ribbons, ‘gloved up’ before handling the clutch.  She’s very cautious......
> 
> View attachment 4704473


Always great art and great humour!


----------



## DrTr

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Shhh.  I started crocheting a certain hermes style bag.  I'm really inspired by the sheer challenge of it:
> 
> 1. I am an advanced knitter and don’t really know how to crochet.
> 2. I will need to be very creative to figure out how to make the bag structured using items from my house because yarn is floppy and has no structure.
> 3. I have to work only from a photo because I don’t own one.
> 4. I’m using my luxury yarn that I bought to make myself a sweater.
> 5.  I have another month in quarantine, so my goal is to finish before then.


Wow! You have set yourself quite a challenge. Good luck, how fun!!


----------



## leechiyong

Some H to brighten my Monday:


----------



## sf_newyorker

Oceans opposite, another rider settles into routine patrol.



No spacing shopping required under this desolate stretch of celestial highway.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A disturbance akin to a sudden call from beyond forces the rider to become derelict for the second time in her life...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...as she veers off course toward home.


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> My homegirl, Ribbons, ‘gloved up’ before handling the clutch.  She’s very cautious......
> 
> View attachment 4704473


Dynamic painting! Just love it.  Who’s the artist M.Racine?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Shhh.  I started crocheting a certain hermes style bag.  I'm really inspired by the sheer challenge of it:
> 
> 1. I am an advanced knitter and don’t really know how to crochet.
> 2. I will need to be very creative to figure out how to make the bag structured using items from my house because yarn is floppy and has no structure.
> 3. I have to work only from a photo because I don’t own one.
> 4. I’m using my luxury yarn that I bought to make myself a sweater.
> 5.  I have another month in quarantine, so my goal is to finish before then.


Applause! Crochet is very simple, that is even the simplest stitch can build and take you where you want to go. Also very accommodating to “riffing” and if you don’t like it, pulls apart very easily to start over.


----------



## textilegirl

Still life with earrings.....





Not in *Diane278*'s league but I thought I'd give it a go and try to pay back some of the delight this thread has given me!


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> Dynamic painting! Just love it.  Who’s the artist M.Racine?


Yes, it is. Mandy Racine. It’s a ‘remake’ of Madame Grand (1783). (I only know this because I looked it up when I bought the painting.)


----------



## diane278

textilegirl said:


> Still life with earrings.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704707
> 
> 
> Not in *Diane278*'s league but I thought I'd give it a go and try to pay back some of the delight this thread has given me!


 
I love your photo....and the earrings! I love all the photos people come up with here. It’s the first thing I check out when I’m conscious and having coffee in the morning. I  was hesitant to reuse my bags over and over again, but it’s the support we give each other that really counts, so you’ll keep on seeing them! And your photo gave me an idea!


----------



## Luxe Confidante

I see! Thanks so much for taking the time to share this 





buffalogal said:


> It is a long wallet. The inside has some card slots and a change spot (borrowed this picture for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704272


----------



## bluerosespf

This IKEA pillow makes a nifty backdrop for my wallets:


----------



## Nibb

It’s very grey outside I felt the need for the giant silk Chasse Aux Pois as you can see it’s big enough for two.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Nibb said:


> It’s very grey outside I felt the need for the giant silk Chasse Aux Pois as you can see it’s big enough for two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704727


So fun how puppy’s tongue matches contrast hem!


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> Dynamic painting! Just love it.  Who’s the artist M.Racine?


I’m sorry! I misread your comment....a bit of cognitive decline!  Here’s a link to a site where Ms. Racine’s work is on display.  https://www.saatchiart.com/account/artworks/502689
I’d love to get “Ribbons” a ’date’ but it won’t be any time soon....paintings (and framing) are why my bag collection remains static....


----------



## diane278

When your bagel is unworthy of cream cheese.....and of consumption....


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went outside and raided my Cherry tree. With an Hermes vase of course!!!
ETA: And home made coconut macaroons. The rest were FedExed to my DS this morning.


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> I love your photo....and the earrings! I love all the photos people come up with here. It’s the first thing I check out when I’m conscious and having coffee in the morning. I  was hesitant to reuse my bags over and over again, but it’s the support we give each other that really counts, so you’ll keep on seeing them! And your photo gave me an idea!


Thanks *diane278*!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

etoupebirkin said:


> I went outside and raided my Cherry tree. With an Hermes vase of course!!!
> ETA: And home made coconut macaroons. The rest were FedExed to my DS this morning.
> View attachment 4704778
> View attachment 4704779


so pretty....tasty too!  and luv the lighting feature over island.


----------



## textilegirl

bluerosespf said:


> This IKEA pillow makes a nifty backdrop for my wallets:
> 
> View attachment 4704726


Boy does that say 'spring'!  Lovely colors!


----------



## textilegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I went outside and raided my Cherry tree. With an Hermes vase of course!!!
> ETA: And home made coconut macaroons. The rest were FedExed to my DS this morning.
> View attachment 4704778
> View attachment 4704779


This is what I hope my forcing blooms will look like in a few weeks, beautiful!


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> I’m sorry! I misread your comment....a bit of cognitive decline!  Here’s a link to a site where Ms. Racine’s work is on display.  https://www.saatchiart.com/account/artworks/502689
> I’d love to get “Ribbons” a ’date’ but it won’t be any time soon....paintings (and framing) are why my bag collection remains static....


Thank you! Wow I just love her work!


----------



## tlamdang08

My station of Reminders and Notes of the day.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> My station of Reminders and Notes of the day.


By the way, my nails used to be that color with the glitters.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My station of Reminders and Notes of the day.


I’m challenging Martha Stewart to out-craft our @tlamdang08 with H themed trims. Good luck, Martha.....you don’t have a chance!  Team Tlamdang08 will easily wIn this challenge!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> When your bagel is unworthy of cream cheese.....and of consumption....
> View attachment 4704771


For me that’s a PERFECT bagel.  Love to burn them.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> By the way, my nails used to be that color with the glitters.


I use to wear Red for years, I changed to Blue for fun, bad bad bad decision .
Now I am stuck with it.


----------



## meowlett

While we have been talking about the masks lately, we should not forget to wash our hands while singing Happy Birthday at least twice.

Just don't sing the whole act of a Wagnerian opera though.

These H soap bars will be put to use.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m challenging Martha Stewart to out-craft our @tlamdang08.  Good luck, Martha.....you don’t have a chance!  Team Tlamdang08 will wIn this challenge!


Thank you, my dear
I hope I can come up with new ideas every day. I will run out of idea soon 

BTW, some times I forget I am cooking and the result worse than your bagels


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I use to wear Red for years, I changed to Blue for fun, bad bad bad decision .
> Now I am stuck with it.


Did you do it to match your Bleu Electrique bags?  I did it to match my Constance Mini.  Boy, that was a slippery slope.  I ended up with a whole clan of Bleu Electrique bags.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> While we have been talking about the masks lately, we should not forget to wash our hands while singing Happy Birthday at least twice.
> 
> Just don't sing the whole act of a Wagnerian opera though.
> 
> These H soap bars will be put to use.
> 
> View attachment 4704842


Thanks for reminding me, I completely forget that I have some laying around in my closet


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Did you do it to match your Bleu Electrique bags?  I did it to match my Constance Mini.  Boy, that was a slippery slope.  I ended up with a whole clan of Bleu Electrique bags.


exactly, I was using my Clic16 wallet on that day


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> exactly, I was using my Clic16 wallet on that day


We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.

The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.
> 
> The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.
> View attachment 4704895


 Beautiful BE collection


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, my dear
> I hope I can come up with new ideas every day. I will run out of idea soon
> BTW, some times I forget I am cooking and the result worse than your bagels


I suspect if I keep using kitchen appliances, I will have more “food failure” photos to share.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I suspect if I keep using kitchen appliances, I will have more “food failure” photos to share.....


Anything will count!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Yep. A B25 does fit nicely in a B35. In case you were wondering. #thingswelearninquarantine


----------



## etoupebirkin

meowlett said:


> We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.
> 
> The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.
> View attachment 4704895


Holy Bleu Electric, Batman!!!
Just stunning!!!


----------



## Nibb

meowlett said:


> While we have been talking about the masks lately, we should not forget to wash our hands while singing Happy Birthday at least twice.
> 
> Just don't sing the whole act of a Wagnerian opera though.
> 
> These H soap bars will be put to use.
> 
> View attachment 4704842



I think our hands need some pretty H soap too.


----------



## Nibb

etoupebirkin said:


> Holy Bleu Electric, Batman!!!
> Just stunning!!!


What they said^^^^^ just stunning


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TeeCee77 said:


> Yep. A B25 does fit nicely in a B35. In case you were wondering. #thingswelearninquarantine


Now that’s a purse organizer!!!!!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4704638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oceans opposite, another rider settles into routine patrol.
> 
> View attachment 4704639
> 
> No spacing shopping required under this desolate stretch of celestial highway.
> 
> View attachment 4704641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A disturbance akin to a sudden call from beyond forces the rider to become derelict for the second time in her life...
> 
> View attachment 4704649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as she veers off course toward home.


The way you saturate those colors is amazing! I love reading the "story" and always look forward to it- thanks


----------



## nymeria

Nibb said:


> It’s very grey outside I felt the need for the giant silk Chasse Aux Pois as you can see it’s big enough for two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704727


Just LOVE this- what a face!


----------



## TeeCee77

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Now that’s a purse organizer!!!!!


hehe right!? What better way to organize your birkin, than with a birkin!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TeeCee77 said:


> hehe right!? What better way to organize your birkin, than with a birkin!


Puts a whole new twist on purse-to-purse transfer.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Puts a whole new twist on purse-to-purse transfer.


Guilty admission: I have carried my small crossbody bag inside the larger tote on occasion of extreme laziness, errrrr, efficiency.


----------



## diane278

Well, I figured out a way to share my own artistic abilities.  The piece below, newly titled, “Columbus Sailing Towards an Octogone” was completed in 1955. It was created in kindergarten. I don’t recall why it was raining while the (blue) sun was out. Nor do I recall why I drew the fish upside down.....hey, what can I say, we artists are like that!


----------



## Nibb

Jbizzybeetle said:


> So fun how puppy’s tongue matches contrast hem!


He always delivers!


----------



## tlamdang08

Recycle maxi Twilly Box and ribbons


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I figured out a way to share my own artistic abilities.  The piece below, newly titled, “Columbus Sailing Towards an Octogone” was completed in 1955. It was created in kindergarten. I don’t recall why it was raining while the (blue) sun was out. Nor do I recall why I drew the fish upside down.....hey, what can I say, we artists are like that!
> View attachment 4705001


Wow, truly amazing. Thanks for sharing your beautiful memories.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.
> 
> The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.
> View attachment 4704895


I can stay at home all day playing with your collection !!


----------



## hermes_lemming

meowlett said:


> We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.
> 
> The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.
> View attachment 4704895


Thank you for making smile for the first time today.


----------



## JA_UK

Love being at home so I get to use my homewares more...
Only God knows how I've not killed this plant!


----------



## papertiger

JA_UK said:


> Love being at home so I get to use my homewares more...
> Only God knows how I've not killed this plant!
> View attachment 4705089
> View attachment 4705090
> View attachment 4705091
> View attachment 4705092
> View attachment 4705093
> View attachment 4705094
> View attachment 4705095
> View attachment 4705096



Beautiful! 

Love your kitty looking so intently at that watermelon and wishing it were fish


----------



## sf_newyorker

Program note - the story resumes tomorrow. This week my agent asked that I pay tribute every other day. 

Tribute = Picture of my Agent


@nymeria - here’s the fraternal twin to your kitters! And twins to many tPFers who have orange/ginger kitters.


----------



## rutabaga

JA_UK said:


> Love being at home so I get to use my homewares more...
> Only God knows how I've not killed this plant!
> View attachment 4705089
> View attachment 4705090
> View attachment 4705091
> View attachment 4705092
> View attachment 4705093
> View attachment 4705094
> View attachment 4705095
> View attachment 4705096



Your breakfast is making me hungry. It's 6AM here...

Is that a jade plant? Don't worry - they're very hardy! My mom has some that are around 30 years old.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> Program note - the story resumes tomorrow. This week my agent asked that I pay tribute every other day.
> 
> Tribute = Picture of my Agent- here’s the fraternal twin to your kitters! And twins to many tPFers who have orange/ginger kitters.




Love seeing all the pictures of everyone's fur babies!  Here is one ours in honor of ginger kitties.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

JA_UK said:


> Love being at home so I get to use my homewares more...
> Only God knows how I've not killed this plant!
> View attachment 4705089
> View attachment 4705090
> View attachment 4705091
> View attachment 4705092
> View attachment 4705093
> View attachment 4705094
> View attachment 4705095
> View attachment 4705096


 Looks yummy.


----------



## JA_UK

sf_newyorker said:


> Program note - the story resumes tomorrow. This week my agent asked that I pay tribute every other day.
> 
> Tribute = Picture of my Agent
> View attachment 4705175
> 
> @nymeria - here’s the fraternal twin to your kitters! And twins to many tPFers who have orange/ginger kitters.



Upon waking from his nap and seeing this post he demanded that I immediately bring him one of his silks for a photo opportunity then return to my staff quarters...


----------



## JA_UK

i*bella said:


> Your breakfast is making me hungry. It's 6AM here...
> 
> Is that a jade plant? Don't worry - they're very hardy! My mom has some that are around 30 years old.



Yes it is, I’ve managed to kill 3; 1 of which I grew from a cutting and had for 8 years before it died. The other 2 I over watered. This one is thriving so far fingers crossed lol!


----------



## sf_newyorker

JA_UK said:


> Upon waking from his nap and seeing this post he demanded that I immediately bring him one of his silks for a photo opportunity then return to my staff quarters...
> View attachment 4705195


They are bossy, aren’t they?!! 




loh said:


> Love seeing all the pictures of everyone's fur babies!  Here is one ours in honor of ginger kitties.


How did you get that twilly on your kitters?!
I !


----------



## diane278

JA_UK said:


> Upon waking from his nap and seeing this post he demanded that I immediately bring him one of his silks for a photo opportunity then return to my staff quarters...
> View attachment 4705195


Why do cats always seem to have that “look of authority” in their eyes.....especially when they’re wearing their Hermès accessories? I’m on the other side of the pond, and I complied and went to my staff quarters after seeing your post! Any idea when I can come out again?


----------



## loh

How did you get that twilly on your kitters?!
I ![/QUOTE]


Lots of treats.


----------



## Iffi

Hello together,
on Monday, I decided that evertime I „go to work“ (Home Office in my house) I will sweet my day with a Special „bag of the day“.
So here are the first 2 days:


----------



## Iffi

Monday


----------



## Iffi

Tuesday


----------



## diane278

I had an epiphany: it’s possible to expand an H bag collection.....with H dust bags.  If you squint your eyes, this one resembles a face mask...


This is a man the artist met in Jerusalem. It’s terribly heavy so I lean it on the floor.


----------



## diane278

Iffi said:


> Hello together,
> on Monday, I decided that evertime I „go to work“ (Home Office in my house) I will sweet my day with a Special „bag of the day“.
> So here are the first 2 days:


I just realized that all of you have such nice “offices at home”.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I had an epiphany: it’s possible to expand an H bag collection.....with H dust bags.  If you squint your eyes, this one resembles a face mask...
> View attachment 4705278
> 
> This is a man the artist met in Jerusalem. It’s terribly heavy so I lean it on the floor.


I don’t want to laugh but can’t not stop laughing . Thanks for a positive laugh of the day


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I just realized that all of you have such nice “offices at home”.


Not right in my case. Here is my temporary work station for now.
This desk I borrowed from my son ( he is using his big bother desk for now)
This corner used to belong to the eggs chair. I move it aside and my baby worried that her chair will be removed so she demand to be in her space. 
mini Lindy is a companion work bag of the day. 
Happy safe day everyone!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t want to laugh but can’t not stop laughing . Thanks for a positive laugh of the day


Laughing is good!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Not right in my case. Here is my temporary work station for now.
> This desk I borrowed from my son ( he is using his big bother desk for now)
> This corner used to belong to the eggs chair. I move it aside and my baby worried that her chair will be removed so she demand to be in her space.
> mini Lindy is a companion work bag of the day.
> Happy safe day everyone!!!


I think your office is great....and productive!  My office at home is my iPad and couch. And a coaster on the table.  (The sheltering happened before I could decide on a rug. ).


Rouge grenat is my company.....today. I almost forgot her.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I had an epiphany: it’s possible to expand an H bag collection.....with H dust bags.  If you squint your eyes, this one resembles a face mask...
> View attachment 4705278
> 
> This is a man the artist met in Jerusalem. It’s terribly heavy so I lean it on the floor.





tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t want to laugh but can’t not stop laughing . Thanks for a positive laugh of the day



Seriously, I love these posts, they are the best.     I love visiting this thread!


----------



## Mrs.Z

meowlett said:


> We are twins on the Clic16 wallet.  And here are my BE clan.
> 
> The worst "mistake" was buying the Rodeo, as that was a whole new slippery slope.
> View attachment 4704895


LOVE!  Blue Electric gives me life and basically fueled my H obsession!


----------



## Genie27

I’m using a wireless keyboard on a chair, mouse perched on the arm of the couch, and my PC is remote viewed on my big screen TV.

Livin’ That Covid Life.

This is only temporary, right?


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> I’m using a wireless keyboard on a chair, mouse perched on the arm of the couch, and my PC is remote viewed on my big screen TV.
> 
> Livin’ That Covid Life.
> 
> This is only temporary, right?


Sure!!!!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I’m using a wireless keyboard on a chair, mouse perched on the arm of the couch, and my PC is remote viewed on my big screen TV.
> 
> Livin’ That Covid Life.
> 
> This is only temporary, right?


Fingers crossed!


----------



## diane278

I had to run to the bathroom and two of my metal men started fighting over my only H coffee mug!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Normally, I wouldn’t have posted the comment above but times are crazy and so am I. Plus, I’m old and have a small bladder...
No offense intended, though......


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> I had to run to the bathroom and two of my metal men started fighting over my only H coffee mug!
> View attachment 4705445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I wouldn’t have posted the comment above but times are crazy,  I’m old and have a small bladder...
> No offense intended, though......


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Not right in my case. Here is my temporary work station for now.
> This desk I borrowed from my son ( he is using his big bother desk for now)
> This corner used to belong to the eggs chair. I move it aside and my baby worried that her chair will be removed so she demand to be in her space.
> mini Lindy is a companion work bag of the day.
> Happy safe day everyone!!!



My daughter would love that chair,  and the puppy too for that matter!


----------



## keodi

tlamdang08 said:


> Not right in my case. Here is my temporary work station for now.
> This desk I borrowed from my son ( he is using his big bother desk for now)
> This corner used to belong to the eggs chair. I move it aside and my baby worried that her chair will be removed so she demand to be in her space.
> mini Lindy is a companion work bag of the day.
> Happy safe day everyone!!!


Awww you fur baby is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Program note - the story resumes tomorrow. This week my agent asked that I pay tribute every other day.
> 
> Tribute = Picture of my Agent
> View attachment 4705175
> 
> @nymeria - here’s the fraternal twin to your kitters! And twins to many tPFers who have orange/ginger kitters.


That's IT!! I LOVE that they ( and we) are twins! I see us all in our Guepards, looking fab in a few months


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Love seeing all the pictures of everyone's fur babies!  Here is one ours in honor of ginger kitties.


Just wondeful- love the way the colors all blend- now I need to scour through my twillies and see what is "good enough " for the cats to model.


----------



## nymeria

JA_UK said:


> Upon waking from his nap and seeing this post he demanded that I immediately bring him one of his silks for a photo opportunity then return to my staff quarters...
> View attachment 4705195


AH HA!! Triplets- even better


----------



## Maedi

diane278 said:


> Well, I figured out a way to share my own artistic abilities.  The piece below, newly titled, “Columbus Sailing Towards an Octogone” was completed in 1955. It was created in kindergarten. I don’t recall why it was raining while the (blue) sun was out. Nor do I recall why I drew the fish upside down.....hey, what can I say, we artists are like that!
> View attachment 4705001



I love your painting and am glad you framed it and still have it.


----------



## Iffi

Today it is a rose azalee Wednesday morning...


----------



## WKN

My Picotin 18 is all dressed up! Sadly she has nowhere to go and is stuck with her Mommy working from home!


----------



## abg12

TeeCee77 said:


> Yep. A B25 does fit nicely in a B35. In case you were wondering. #thingswelearninquarantine


Sometimes I travel with a b30 inside a b35. Now I’m wondering if it would be possible to put a b25 into a b30 into a b35


----------



## FreddieMac

abg12 said:


> Sometimes I travel with a b30 inside a b35. Now I’m wondering if it would be possible to put a b25 into a b30 into a b35



I may be going crazy (who isn't right now???) but I'm sure someone posted a Russian Doll Birkin set from 25 to 40 a little while back.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Not right in my case. Here is my temporary work station for now.
> This desk I borrowed from my son ( he is using his big bother desk for now)
> This corner used to belong to the eggs chair. I move it aside and my baby worried that her chair will be removed so she demand to be in her space.
> mini Lindy is a companion work bag of the day.
> Happy safe day everyone!!!


What a sweetie!  She needs her bed,mand what a nice bed it is


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> Sometimes I travel with a b30 inside a b35. Now I’m wondering if it would be possible to put a b25 into a b30 into a b35


Sort of like “turducken” at Thanksgiving?  A duck inside of a turkey? Sorry - not enough coffee yet but three nesting Birkin made me laugh.


----------



## Genie27

WKN said:


> My Picotin 18 is all dressed up! Sadly she has nowhere to go and is stuck with her Mommy working from home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705709


This photo is so beautiful! The anemone framed by all those books - I find it very soothing. 

Also on a side note is that strap used crossbody or on the shoulder? And how functional is the pico used that way? Do you carry it locked or open? This idea may greatly expand my own pico usage.


----------



## sf_newyorker

A promising vibrant day breaks across Knottingcartes H and the town.




The lady and gentleman of Knottingcartes H leave for the grand fete scheduled for late morning. 




The rider arrives and aims for Knottingcartes H.


----------



## WKN

Genie27 said:


> This photo is so beautiful! The anemone framed by all those books - I find it very soothing.
> 
> Also on a side note is that strap used crossbody or on the shoulder? And how functional is the pico used that way? Do you carry it locked or open? This idea may greatly expand my own pico usage.


Thank you! That strap is 85cm which is more of a shoulder strap - I wear my Evies crossbody but that's because I thought Evies nice worn crossbody. Extremely functional as I can use my P18 handsfree for certain occasions, transforming what is traditionally a bucket bag into a (fun/casual) shoulder bag. And it is not too big so I can have wear it as a shoulder bag quite comfortably. I carry it both ways - depending on where I'm going and how much stuff I carry with me. Most times, I bring my P18 for grocery/book-shopping as well as quick meal out with DH. One of my favourite H bags by far and I attribute that to its versatile colour.


----------



## diane278

I love anything horsey....especially a customized B. I’ll be forever grateful to the lovely tpf’er who made this possible.


----------



## Bagaholic222

WKN said:


> Thank you! That strap is 85cm which is more of a shoulder strap - I wear my Evies crossbody but that's because I thought Evies nice worn crossbody. Extremely functional as I can use my P18 handsfree for certain occasions, transforming what is traditionally a bucket bag into a (fun/casual) shoulder bag. And it is not too big so I can have wear it as a shoulder bag quite comfortably. I carry it both ways - depending on where I'm going and how much stuff I carry with me. Most times, I bring my P18 for grocery/book-shopping as well as quick meal out with DH. One of my favourite H bags by far and I attribute that to its versatile colour.


Thank you for the great idea - never thought about adding a strap to it but this will absolutely increase its utility for me!


----------



## MAGJES

My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks. 
Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so 
I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


----------



## keodi

WKN said:


> My Picotin 18 is all dressed up! Sadly she has nowhere to go and is stuck with her Mommy working from home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705709


beautiful pico!



sf_newyorker said:


> A promising vibrant day breaks across Knottingcartes H and the town.
> View attachment 4705793
> View attachment 4705792
> 
> 
> The lady and gentleman of Knottingcartes H leave for the grand fete scheduled for late morning.
> View attachment 4705795
> View attachment 4705794
> 
> 
> The rider arrives and aims for Knottingcartes H.
> View attachment 4705799


I love it!


diane278 said:


> I love anything horsey....especially a customized B. I’ll be forever grateful to the lovely tpf’er who made this possible.
> View attachment 4705951


it's lovely is it a size 35?



MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

WKN said:


> My Picotin 18 is all dressed up! Sadly she has nowhere to go and is stuck with her Mommy working from home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705709


So, so beautifully accessorized!


----------



## diane278

keodi said:


> beautiful pico!
> I love it!
> it's lovely is it a size 35?


It’s a 30....


----------



## tlamdang08

Today is still raining. I turned the heater off put on my sweater, Jungle Love silk scarf, and enjoying my breakfast coffee. Stay safe everyone. 
I also decided to Turn Away from coronavirus News for a while, just listen to music and baking.....
Have a good day all


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I love anything horsey....especially a customized B. I’ll be forever grateful to the lovely tpf’er who made this possible.
> View attachment 4705951



Love that painting!  And the B of course.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Today is still raining. I turned the heater off put on my sweater, Jungle Love silk scarf, and enjoying my breakfast coffee. Stay safe everyone.
> I also decided to Turn Away from coronavirus News for a while, just listen to music and baking.....
> Have a good day all


I’ve greatly reduced my news consumption also......


----------



## shrpthorn

diane278 said:


> Well, I figured out a way to share my own artistic abilities.  The piece below, newly titled, “Columbus Sailing Towards an Octogone” was completed in 1955. It was created in kindergarten. I don’t recall why it was raining while the (blue) sun was out. Nor do I recall why I drew the fish upside down.....hey, what can I say, we artists are like that!
> View attachment 4705001



Great still life (& art piece). Now if you just had this Hermes scarf to add to the tableau (1880 Henry Smith Sailor)..........


----------



## Pampelmuse

MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


What a lovely yellow scarf collection you have, Magjes. It looks so sunny and makes me happy. Unfortunately I cannot wear this colour... There seem to be a lot of drawers that shelter more beauties, I assume.


----------



## tlamdang08

MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


I would love to take a peek into your red or blue silk drawers, Yellow doesn't look "right" on me .
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I love anything horsey....especially a customized B. I’ll be forever grateful to the lovely tpf’er who made this possible.
> View attachment 4705951


The Birkins with the engraved hardware are just so wonderful. Enjoy! Fabulous painting too!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

tlamdang08 said:


> Recycle maxi Twilly Box and ribbons


How clever!


----------



## bluerosespf

These poor guys have been sheltering in place for about 5 years - I never used them.


----------



## bagnut1

Beautiful posts! My progress today was to put on "real" clothes, new pink suede sneakers, and even a scarf (!) (although not H, but still a big step over the last few weeks).

I will be digging into the closet for seasonal turnover this weekend and will retrieve some friends to reconnect with and share.  I think that being able to give up wearing a coat will push me to try to wear better clothes than my bum outfits of late.  (And I might even convince myself that carrying a bag will be good for my mental health if nothing else.)


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful posts! My progress today was to put on "real" clothes, new pink suede sneakers, and even a scarf (!) (although not H, but still a big step over the last few weeks).
> I will be digging into the closet for seasonal turnover this weekend and will retrieve some friends to reconnect with and share.  I think that being able to give up wearing a coat will push me to try to wear better clothes than my bum outfits of late.  (And I might even convince myself that carrying a bag will be good for my mental health if nothing else.)


I’ve been wearing jeans and just a few different sweaters pretty much since this situation started. It should be warming up here soon, so perhaps I’ll make more effort....I might even put on my Silver cuff bracelet. I used to wear it every day.....


----------



## Genie27

I did put on “going out” clothes a few days in the past ten days or so....I even added some jewelry. 

“Flight from the Condo” 
“Escape from Home”
“Return to Inner Sense”


----------



## Cookiefiend

MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


Winston is adorable, the thought of trimming his fur gives me the zomg no can do shakes. 
But - dat YELLOW silk drawer! You shoulda warned me! So much sunny gorgeousness!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bluerosespf said:


> These poor guys have been sheltering in place for about 5 years - I never used them.
> 
> View attachment 4706200


It’s the perfect time to use them, they’ll even make the simplest taste delicious. 


diane278 said:


> I’ve been wearing jeans and just a few different sweaters pretty much since this situation started. It should be warming up here soon, so perhaps I’ll make more effort....I might even put on my Silver cuff bracelet. I used to wear it every day.....


Your Tiffany cuff? I love that one you - you should wear it! 


Genie27 said:


> I did put on “going out” clothes a few days in the past ten days or so....I even added some jewelry.
> 
> “Flight from the Condo”
> “Escape from Home”
> “Return to Inner Sense”


Good for you - I had to laugh at your quotes! And I love your Pico!


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> Your Tiffany cuff? I love that one you - you should wear it!


You’re right. I do tend to leave it off when I’m wearing sweaters with a snug sleeve, but it needs to come back into my daily life.


----------



## diane278

I think I’m going to need to motivate myself more.....it’s been about a month of sheltering in place. The novelty has worn off.  My go-to remedy is to reorganize things.  Look out, guest room.....I’m coming at ya’ tomorrow!


----------



## surfer

Staying home doesn’t have to be colourless


----------



## More bags

surfer said:


> View attachment 4706321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home doesn’t have to be colourless


Zomg, gorgeous colours!


----------



## surfer




----------



## Iffi

Good Morning 
Thursday -> another working day at home  with a bag cheering up....


----------



## jimmie staton

Hi everyone, I went to Hermes Online to order my agenda refills for my Visions Agenda Cover (I know I'm late buying these, but thought that I was only going to use my LV PM agenda for 2020) and they told me that all distribution centers in the U.S. and abroad are shut down due to the Corona Virus Outbreak and there will be no shipments going out.... totally bummed out. I even went to secondary markets to see if I could score one, or at the very least a used one, even if it had writing already in it, but no luck. I should have went with my first instinct and not let myself talk myself out of getting my Hermes Visions Agenda Refills. Now I have to wait or hope luck favors me and I somehow manage to get one.
"J!m"


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> It’s a 30....


diane278, can we have a close up shot of your beautiful B??  Thank you!!


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> I did put on “going out” clothes a few days in the past ten days or so....I even added some jewelry.
> 
> “Flight from the Condo”
> “Escape from Home”
> “Return to Inner Sense”


You look fabulous!  And the titles are so appropriate and funny right now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I’ve been wearing jeans and just a few different sweaters pretty much since this situation started. It should be warming up here soon, so perhaps I’ll make more effort....I might even put on my Silver cuff bracelet. I used to wear it every day.....


I’ve been wearing my comfy clothes too, especially helpful when it’s cold out. However I have a lovely anniversary bracelet that is so comfy I’ve worn it every day, and I carry my bag from bedroom to my “working couch” every day. I even broke down and gave myself a manicure this week!  I was tired of looking at my nails. I chose a lovely blue for entertainment  I even have several scarves to match. Yikes this shelter in place is messing with us all. For a good cause and it will pass but it will be awhile yet I think. As always thanks for sharing your art - it’s so nice to see.


----------



## DrTr

surfer said:


> View attachment 4706321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home doesn’t have to be colourless


Indeed! You look wonderful and now you are talking my colors Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

jimmie staton said:


> Hi everyone, I went to Hermes Online to order my agenda refills for my Visions Agenda Cover (I know I'm late buying these, but thought that I was only going to use my LV PM agenda for 2020) and they told me that all distribution centers in the U.S. and abroad are shut down due to the Corona Virus Outbreak and there will be no shipments going out.... totally bummed out. I even went to secondary markets to see if I could score one, or at the very least a used one, even if it had writing already in it, but no luck. I should have went with my first instinct and not let myself talk myself out of getting my Hermes Visions Agenda Refills. Now I have to wait or hope luck favors me and I somehow manage to get one.
> "J!m"


Sorry you missed out J!m. I know it is in no way the same quality, but I use an at-a-glance refill for mine as I find it way more functional. I slide the covers into the agenda pockets and don’t use the metal hook. Maybe that would tide you over until you can find an H one. I know Staples and other like stores are doing delivery. Don’t you love your Vision cover? It’s one of my favorite small pieces.


----------



## bluerosespf

Iffi said:


> Good Morning
> Thursday -> another working day at home  with a bag cheering up....



Beautiful blue - is that Bleu du Nord?


----------



## sf_newyorker

thursday’s tribute


----------



## Iffi

bluerosespf said:


> Beautiful blue - is that Bleu du Nord?


Yes bleu du nord


----------



## jimmie staton

DrTr said:


> Sorry you missed out J!m. I know it is in no way the same quality, but I use an at-a-glance refill for mine as I find it way more functional. I slide the covers into the agenda pockets and don’t use the metal hook. Maybe that would tide you over until you can find an H one. I know Staples and other like stores are doing delivery. Don’t you love your Vision cover? It’s one of my favorite small pieces.


Thanks for your kindness DrTr, I considered doing that as well... It's not like I don't have any agenda, I do have my LV PM... but as you said, the Hermes Vision Cover is so nice. I have it in the signature orange leather, with the orange page holder. The size of the Vision is more substantial without being big about it... plus the Hermes leather is so lovely and matches my Ulysses GM Notebook Cover that's in orange leather as well. My very favorite leather small piece.
"J!m"


----------



## DrTr

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks for your kindness DrTr, I considered doing that as well... It's not like I don't have any agenda, I do have my LV PM... but as you said, the Hermes Vision Cover is so nice. I have it in the signature orange leather, with the orange page holder. The size of the Vision is more substantial without being big about it... plus the Hermes leather is so lovely and matches my Ulysses GM Notebook Cover that's in orange leather as well. My very favorite leather small piece.
> "J!m"


I know you have your LV, and I like LV pieces too, they make so many cute little pochettes and key holders and other pieces. I find them kind of like pringles - I can’t stop at just one  but like you my Vision and my anemone Ulysse notebook are my favorites too!  I’m also a fan of calvis for biz cards and even as a small wallet in a small bag. Let us know what you decide! It would be easier to know if we had any idea how long all of this will go on. But I do have to say having all my H pieces around is somehow helping during the shelter in place, as is all the support and humor and photos here. Glad you chimed in!! Plus I don’t know about you, but I have always been a total “school supplies” freak!  Every year in the late summer buying notebooks and pens and pencils and paper and bags etc was just so much fun!  Now that I’m a grown up my school supplies have a way bigger budget


----------



## diane278

DR2014 said:


> diane278, can we have a close up shot of your beautiful B??  Thank you!!


I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.


----------



## Rhl2987

MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


Very cute. I love this picture.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


Stunning!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


This is such a gorgeous bag, it looks well loved, lived in, and adorned with beautiful silver. I love the Docride did this bag, and I love she rides with her Barenia HACs and Birkins!  Now that’s the way to use our gorgeous bags. They are so well made and long lasting if that’s what we love why not!!  Thanks for sharing a close up!!


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Good for you - I had to laugh at your quotes! And I love your Pico!





DrTr said:


> You look fabulous!  And the titles are so appropriate and funny right now. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!! I needed the encouragement today.

I’ve also made a mental note to stay out of certain doomsday threads - I’d much rather wallow in blissful ignorance of worst case projections of dubious origin. 

More H-wearing Cats and Dogs of TPF please!!



MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


Poor Winston. I say go for it - you can always call it avant garde. And it’s hair/fur. It will grow back by the time we are all let out. 
+1 on seeing other colour themed drawers - pink, blue, purple, green, orange, red. It doesn’t even have to be in that order.


----------



## jimmie staton

DrTr said:


> I know you have your LV, and I like LV pieces too, they make so many cute little pochettes and key holders and other pieces. I find them kind of like pringles - I can’t stop at just one  but like you my Vision and my anemone Ulysse notebook are my favorites too!  I’m also a fan of calvis for biz cards and even as a small wallet in a small bag. Let us know what you decide! It would be easier to know if we had any idea how long all of this will go on. But I do have to say having all my H pieces around is somehow helping during the shelter in place, as is all the support and humor and photos here. Glad you chimed in!! Plus I don’t know about you, but I have always been a total “school supplies” freak!  Every year in the late summer buying notebooks and pens and pencils and paper and bags etc was just so much fun!  Now that I’m a grown up my school supplies have a way bigger budget


Yes they do DrTr, There is nothing like Hermes ! I was in the flagship store and fell in love with the Horse Saddle... I don't even own a horse or go horseback riding. lol... Then the next day, I was in Marshalls/HomeGoods, and they had a lifesize resin white horse in the middle of the store for sale, and I laughed so hard because the universe was either playing a joke on me or there is something I was suppose to learn from this experience. I would have love the look of the big white horse with Hermes Orange Saddle in the middle of my living room or bedroom. Having my H pieces does make me smile always, and especially during these times... that is why I decided to go for the H agenda filler and extra H notebook paper. I wanted to photo and post my H agenda, but I said that I can't do that without the proper fillers... lol. I have an 11 year old, and I start early and often for the School Supplies, I try to avoid the rush, but still find myself going crazy during crunch time. This is a fun chat
"J!m"


----------



## sf_newyorker

This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food. 

So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sf_newyorker said:


> This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food.
> 
> So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.
> View attachment 4706657


D'awwww - she has beautiful eyes!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food.
> 
> So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.
> View attachment 4706657


Animals know how we’re feeling....her eyes say, “Mommy, it’s ok. I know you’re stressed right now....”


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food.
> 
> So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.
> View attachment 4706657



Awww, sweet baby girl.    I don't know what I'd do without our fur babies, especially during these times.  Although, I'm sure they'll all wondering why in the world we're home all the time now and when we'll stop driving them crazy.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Animals know how we’re feeling....her eyes say, “Mommy, it’s ok. I know you’re stressed right now....”


So true! They may not comprehend our extensive vocabulary but they pick up on emotional intent. I’m so content when I see her content at home with no worries. I never want her to know what’s happening outside. Maybe it’s my way of spinning a fantasy alterverse. Okay, I gotta get out of this funk!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food. So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.
> View attachment 4706657


 The situation got to me yesterday......and I started talking to my bags....also to my toaster, but that was actually a rant. To prove my pettiness, I threatened my washer for taking too long to complete a cycle....as though I had somewhere to go. Ha! 
Maybe all the members here, including pets & bags should have a _voice _in all this.
“I’m not just a clutch....I’m a clutch channeling my inner Georgia O’Keeffe.”


All suggestions are welcome. A little _refresh_ never hurt anyone....
(except maybe that Toni Home Perm my mother gave me in middle school.....that was brutal! All photos were destroyed decades ago.)


----------



## Muffin_Top

Trying to sew my very first DVF-inspired dress with my enamel CDC


----------



## diane278

I’m taking out garbage....all the way to the garage. I finally decided to wear a regular cashmere H scarf instead of a losange.....a tough decision that took awhile.  I feel like I dressed up.....


----------



## Pampelmuse

surfer said:


> View attachment 4706321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home doesn’t have to be colourless


Wow! I do like your Alhambra jewelry together with the scarf! Gorgeous! Your bracelet is very beautiful.


----------



## tlamdang08

Another rainy day with my baby fur and Picotin 18 bleu nuit


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m taking out garbage....all the way to the garage. I finally decided to wear a regular cashmere H scarf instead of a losange.....a tough decision that took awhile.  I feel like I dressed up.....
> View attachment 4706706


Love the look 
my DH asked me last night I could sit in a car to a short trip to small Asian market away from my house 2 miles today. And I came up with this look.
Have a wonderful quarantine time


----------



## tlamdang08

surfer said:


> View attachment 4706321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying home doesn’t have to be colourless


Love the colors 
Another thing for me to add later on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nibb

A Les Leopards Bandana for a chilly Thursday.


----------



## bluerosespf

M is for martini:


----------



## missconvy

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


 can you tell us again what this beautiful hardware is because


----------



## Cookiefiend

bluerosespf said:


> M is for martini:
> 
> View attachment 4706825


I was thinking O for Old Fashion based on the lovely whiskies and bitters I see...
(Though it was hard to see them with that darling Kelly standing there so bright and cheerful )


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


That’s my kind of Birkin, unique and beautiful, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## diane278

missconvy said:


> can you tell us again what this beautiful hardware is because


It’s sterling silver that’s been ‘tooled” (engraved) with a pattern. The pieces are the same size as the original pieces and are adhered on top of the original hardware.  I took a photo at an angle so you can see how it was done. It’s not noticeable unless you search for it.  
I like to say that “I bought some engraved silver and got the handbag that was attached to it.....”


----------



## missconvy

I’ve been enjoying this thread a lot, but haven’t been able to participate due to still working. But today we weren’t busy so I got to go home early. Today in the mail I got my first H leather bracelet- KDT in black box and a Carré catalog I bought on eBay. Let the crafting commence! I made some new dashboards and dividers for my agenda! I think I’ll use the leftover pages from the catalog for cards that I make. 
Side note: does anyone know how to get on the mailing list for this catalog?


----------



## Genie27

missconvy said:


> I’ve been enjoying this thread a lot, but haven’t been able to participate due to still working. But today we weren’t busy so I got to go home early. Today in the mail I got my first H leather bracelet- KDT in black box and a Carré catalog I bought on eBay. Let the crafting commence! I made some new dashboards and dividers for my agenda! I think I’ll use the leftover pages from the catalog for cards that I make.
> Side note: does anyone know how to get on the mailing list for this catalog?


That’s a great idea! These are so pretty!


----------



## Pampelmuse

missconvy said:


> I’ve been enjoying this thread a lot, but haven’t been able to participate due to still working. But today we weren’t busy so I got to go home early. Today in the mail I got my first H leather bracelet- KDT in black box and a Carré catalog I bought on eBay. Let the crafting commence! I made some new dashboards and dividers for my agenda! I think I’ll use the leftover pages from the catalog for cards that I make.
> Side note: does anyone know how to get on the mailing list for this catalog?


Great idea!


----------



## Pampelmuse

This is a little Easter sheltering gift from me to me! I adore Megan Hess drawings. Yesterday I found this book. For the firsttime (that I recall) she has Hermès in it. I needed to buy this of course...


----------



## Pampelmuse

Sorry, the pictures came twice... I am still figuring out how to do it right.


----------



## surfer

Got the husband to put up the hanging system so now I can finally start cataloging my collection of 90s ​


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Sorry, the pictures came twice... I am still figuring out how to do it right.


No worries. Those photos are worth seeing twice!


----------



## diane278

I was talking to a friend on the phone this evening and we were discussing where we’d go to lunch tomorrow if we weren’t _sheltering_ and that turned into what we’d wear.  ‘
My pretend outfit: Khaki jeans, charcoal grey tunic, pendant necklace, octogone clutch and black espadrilles.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I was talking to a friend on the phone this evening and we were discussing where we’d go to lunch tomorrow if we weren’t _sheltering_ and that turned into what we’d wear.  ‘
> My pretend outfit: Khaki jeans, charcoal grey tunic, pendant necklace, octogone clutch and black espadrilles.
> View attachment 4707119


Simple and nice as always


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> M is for martini:
> 
> View attachment 4706825


Eyes candies from top to bottom


----------



## tlamdang08

My blue unit partners (just started)


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Simple and nice as always


Thank you. When I was trying to arrange things for the photo, I thought about the screens you had against your wall.  They would be great to hang an outfit on. I think I might look for a panel online.


----------



## aksaiyo

Hermès silver rings take on a beautiful patina! 
I got this in December, wore it al the time and it was nice and shiny until I “lost” it inside a bag in February. I found it again last night and it has darkened to a beautiful warm grey with turquoise flashes! 


I like I even better now and hope the patina never wears off! If it does... I guess i’ll experiment by sticking in a ziplock baggie with some hard boiled egg yolks.


----------



## keodi

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


beautiful hardware!


----------



## keodi

sf_newyorker said:


> This sheltering in place and all-around horrible covid situation is getting to me - I got pretty impatient and short with my cat this morning. I already apologized to her, and given extra kisses, hugs, brushings and helpings of her favorite wet food.
> 
> So I pay another tribute to my best furry girl.
> View attachment 4706657


Awwww those eyes! she's a cutie!


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


So beautiful and unique!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrTr

jimmie staton said:


> Yes they do DrTr, There is nothing like Hermes ! I was in the flagship store and fell in love with the Horse Saddle... I don't even own a horse or go horseback riding. lol... Then the next day, I was in Marshalls/HomeGoods, and they had a lifesize resin white horse in the middle of the store for sale, and I laughed so hard because the universe was either playing a joke on me or there is something I was suppose to learn from this experience. I would have love the look of the big white horse with Hermes Orange Saddle in the middle of my living room or bedroom. Having my H pieces does make me smile always, and especially during these times... that is why I decided to go for the H agenda filler and extra H notebook paper. I wanted to photo and post my H agenda, but I said that I can't do that without the proper fillers... lol. I have an 11 year old, and I start early and often for the School Supplies, I try to avoid the rush, but still find myself going crazy during crunch time. This is a fun chat
> "J!m"


Oh wow, a full size resin horse with an H saddle in your home?! That would have been stunning!!  It’s funny what grabs us into H isn’t it?  And you know you can post your covers or agenda - filler or not!  Here in this thread it reminds me of that old HGTV commercial “you know you want to look!”  They caught something essential about us. And right now when most of us are home and working or not, it’s so lovely to come here and see people’s lives and H and fur kids and humor and kindness. So glad you dropped in and all photos welcome!  Does your 11 year old share your love of nice notebooks ?


----------



## missconvy

tlamdang08 said:


> My blue unit partners (just started)


Love this! Can you tell me how you tie the ends? I can’t get mine to stay rolled up.


----------



## diane278

@jimmie staton,
@DrTr is right. I, for one, would love to see your agenda cover.  I’ve never seen one. I don’t have a single SLG at this point. Hopefully, that will change when this is all over.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Leaving the maddening crowd gathered for the fete, the rider finally steps on ancestral soil.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And makes quickly for its lonely depths...


----------



## Vintage Leather

bluerosespf said:


> M is for martini:
> 
> View attachment 4706825


I love this! Shag art makes me happy


----------



## leechiyong

Some Friday frivolity on my desk with H:


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Catching some rays in the garden


----------



## tlamdang08

missconvy said:


> Love this! Can you tell me how you tie the ends? I can’t get mine to stay rolled up.


 First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.

If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
Looking forward to see your soon


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap the under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon


The more I see Blue Nuit, the more I think it’s a great neutral blue.......


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon


Thanks for the tutorial - I have the same bag but with phw and I'm going to try this today


----------



## undecided45

leechiyong said:


> Some Friday frivolity on my desk with H:
> View attachment 4707382


Love the D.Va mech!


----------



## papertiger

I decided to grow that money tree at last 

Not really, I washed my scarves and DH took up the usual space for drying in my lavender garden with a new enormous cold frame and I didn't want my Iris and friends to have mud and compost 'wafted' over them.


----------



## tlamdang08

Good Friday,
Weather of the week has not changed a bit. Raining hard outside make me just want to sleep in. But again I managed to pull myself out of bed. 
If today is a normal day I would be in Paris and enjoy masses from old fashion churches, would be wondering  as many as I can to local shops and learning French....
But.... today I stay in my fun room watching the Pope’s Masses with my morning coffee ( small snack, no lunch until dinner.)
My fur baby follows me every where as usual.
I let her sit in her comfy zone with a blanket ( I turn off the heater)
Listening from the beautiful Latin mass music, she felt as sleep faster than I thought.
Rain still pouring outside, the Pope seems better in health. I felt relax. Watching the Pope disappears behind the wall, I staring to write... to you. I pray for all of you to stay healthy, and have peaceful minds. Thank you for reading 
BTW: I am wearing H d’ ORIGNY scarf with a pop up orange and grey Jaguar blanket to keep me warm.
Happy Good Friday!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> I decided to grow that money tree at last
> 
> Not really, I washed my scarves and DH took up the usual space for drying in my lavender garden with a new enormous cold frame and I didn't want my Iris and friends to have mud and compost 'wafted' over them.


Wow, you are so brave. I would not be relaxed if the wind blew them away or if the branches poked or ruin the silks .

Thanks for sharing


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, you are so brave. I would not be relaxed if the wind blew them away or if the branches poked or ruin the silks .
> 
> Thanks for sharing



I had to be careful taking them off, but this apple tree (Jonagold) is relatively smooth.

Love how your fur baby felt so relaxed, and what a cutie. I think our furry friends are actually benefiting from us staying at home. Mine are loving it.


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> I had to be careful taking them off but this apple tree (Jonagold) is relatively smooth.
> 
> Love how your fur baby felt so relaxed, and what a cutie. I think our furry friends are actually benefiting from us staying at home. Mine are loving it.


I think It will hard for them when we are back to  normal. We are spoiling them


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I think It will hard for them when we are back to  normal. We are spoiling them


Or they are spoiling us!!  I had a slower work from home day, and my fur kid Dave took the most luxurious nap flat out for well over an hour, and I could just feel myself ramp down several notches with him sleeping nearby. It was quite lovely, and the most relaxed I’ve felt since staying home starting 3/11. tlamdang, thanks for your lovely stay at home post and well wishes to us all for the weekend, and your fur kid and lovely photos. Peace safety and health to all.


----------



## surfer

My partial Twilly inventory  How many is too many and do you always collect them in pairs? They are like candies and I am totally enjoying them while sheltering


----------



## jimmie staton

DrTr said:


> Oh wow, a full size resin horse with an H saddle in your home?! That would have been stunning!!  It’s funny what grabs us into H isn’t it?  And you know you can post your covers or agenda - filler or not!  Here in this thread it reminds me of that old HGTV commercial “you know you want to look!”  They caught something essential about us. And right now when most of us are home and working or not, it’s so lovely to come here and see people’s lives and H and fur kids and humor and kindness. So glad you dropped in and all photos welcome!  Does your 11 year old share your love of nice notebooks ?


I know, right ? DrTr, that would have been so awesome and a lovely way to show off an Hermes Bright Orange Leather Saddle. (The price was ridiculous, but it had my attention... still does. You're right, it's funny what grabs us. "You know you want to look !" Hilarious... I remember that commercial. I will photo and post my H loves. My Son only cares about Nike Sneakers, tee shirts and shorts. He hates getting dressed up.  That will all change once he want to start dating... or someone catches his eye. lol. I pray that it's no time soon... maybe Grad School. LOL
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

diane278 said:


> @jimmie staton,
> @DrTr is right. I, for one, would love to see your agenda cover.  I’ve never seen one. I don’t have a single SLG at this point. Hopefully, that will change when this is all over.


Hi Diane278, I will photo and post tonight... I think the filler is from 2018.
"J!m"


----------



## DrTr

surfer said:


> My partial Twilly inventory  How many is too many and do you always collect them in pairs? They are like candies and I am totally enjoying them while sheltering


Love them!!  You have such lovely colors - I’m a color girl too!!  No amount is too many  love to see the rest of your candies inventory and like your scarves on your hanging system!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Good Friday,
> Weather of the week has not changed a bit. Raining hard outside make me just want to sleep in. But again I managed to pull myself out of bed.
> If today is a normal day I would be in Paris and enjoy masses from old fashion churches, would be wondering  as many as I can to local shops and learning French....
> But.... today I stay in my fun room watching the Pope’s Masses with my morning coffee ( small snack, no lunch until dinner.)
> My fur baby follows me every where as usual.
> I let her sit in her comfy zone with a blanket ( I turn off the heater)
> Listening from the beautiful Latin mass music, she felt as sleep faster than I thought.
> Rain still pouring outside, the Pope seems better in health. I felt relax. Watching the Pope disappears behind the wall, I staring to write... to you. I pray for all of you to stay healthy, and have peaceful minds. Thank you for reading
> BTW: I am wearing H d’ ORIGNY scarf with a pop up orange and grey Jaguar blanket to keep me warm.
> Happy Good Friday!!!


Thank you for your good thoughts and I’m sending them right back to you.


----------



## diane278

surfer said:


> My partial Twilly inventory  How many is too many and do you always collect them in pairs? They are like candies and I am totally enjoying them while sheltering


It looks like a candy store! As a candy addict, I don’t think you can ever have too many of anything that’s candy-like.


----------



## diane278

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Diane278, I will photo and post tonight... I think the filler is from 2018.
> "J!m"


Thank you! The date doesn’t matter. I’m retired so I hardly ever know what day it is anyway!


----------



## nymeria

Here's my mom's contribution to her favorite thread. She LOVES it and follows it every day.Thanks for making us both smile 
Evie is being productive while Sheltering in Place. She’s learning her alphabet.


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> Here's my mom's contribution to her favorite thread. She LOVES it and follows it every day.Thanks for making us both smile
> Evie is being productive while Sheltering in Place. She’s learning her alphabet.
> View attachment 4707823


Nice Evie & I love that strap!


----------



## missconvy

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon


Here’s my first attempt. It seems secure! Love how your red one looks with that pattern.


----------



## Hillychristie

Spring blooms in my garden, the Chinese believe it's auspicious, a good sign we desperately need for the moment and oh...pink is officially in my H wish list 
Stay safe, stay healthy, stay home, tpf!


----------



## loh

Decided to wear a pop of color with my jeans and tee to cheer me up while running essential errands today.  Sometimes it's the little things, you know.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon


So pretty !!


----------



## jimmie staton

diane278 said:


> Thank you! The date doesn’t matter. I’m retired so I hardly ever know what day it is anyway!


Hilarious !!! I concur... I'm retired as well. I took early retirement. I hardly ever know what day it is myself... this would help me and help me in style. lol. Thank you so very much... I needed that laugh in these times
"J!m"


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty !!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

missconvy said:


> Here’s my first attempt. It seems secure! Love how your red one looks with that pattern.


practice makes perfect 
We have a lot of free time now.I hope you will find the best pattern for your bag soon.


----------



## Pampelmuse

HAPPY EASTER to everybody. Stay safe and healthy!
The easterbunny is taking some fresh air on the rooftop of the famous Bauhaus design school (situated in Dessau, Germany) well protected by a Twilly (Animopolis plumetis).


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

aksaiyo said:


> Hermès silver rings take on a beautiful patina!
> I got this in December, wore it al the time and it was nice and shiny until I “lost” it inside a bag in February. I found it again last night and it has darkened to a beautiful warm grey with turquoise flashes!
> View attachment 4707142
> 
> I like I even better now and hope the patina never wears off! If it does... I guess i’ll experiment by sticking in a ziplock baggie with some hard boiled egg yolks.


I was told many years ago how to clean silver jewelry with hot water and salt and since I do this all the time and it works, just in case if someone would like to know this 

First I boil water, then put a piece of aluminum foil in a small bowl (for example dessert bowl), then put boiled water in it, then one tablespoon of salt and stir this together, and then just put the silver jewelry in it and wait for two minutes, normally you see the results after seconds already. I repeat this once again and they look like new


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

aksaiyo said:


> Hermès silver rings take on a beautiful patina!
> I got this in December, wore it al the time and it was nice and shiny until I “lost” it inside a bag in February. I found it again last night and it has darkened to a beautiful warm grey with turquoise flashes!
> View attachment 4707142
> 
> I like I even better now and hope the patina never wears off! If it does... I guess i’ll experiment by sticking in a ziplock baggie with some hard boiled egg yolks.


But of course this patina looks beautiful and gives silver a special unique look 

Just wanted to share this simple way to clean silver jewelry


----------



## DrTr

missconvy said:


> Here’s my first attempt. It seems secure! Love how your red one looks with that pattern.


Wow - looks great for a first attempt!  I like the color on your DE


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Spring blooms in my garden, the Chinese believe it's auspicious, a good sign we desperately need for the moment and oh...pink is officially in my H wish list
> Stay safe, stay healthy, stay home, tpf!


What gorgeous colors on a beautiful day!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Decided to wear a pop of color with my jeans and tee to cheer me up while running essential errands today.  Sometimes it's the little things, you know.


Sometimes that's the most important.That gorgeous belt will cheer you all day.


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> Here's my mom's contribution to her favorite thread. She LOVES it and follows it every day.Thanks for making us both smile
> Evie is being productive while Sheltering in Place. She’s learning her alphabet.
> View attachment 4707823


Love her Evie and her scarf - I misread your post and thought you joked your mom was learning her alphabet  hi nymeria’s mom


----------



## nymeria

DrTr said:


> Love her Evie and her scarf - I misread your post and thought you joked your mom was learning her alphabet  hi nymeria’s mom


So funny!! No, my mom is by herself in all this ( do NOT want to go near her) and she is the best sport I've ever known. She made a schedule etc. and one big part of every day is reading TPF. This thread has totally inspired her and she figured she would make her contribution as well. 
Good news- she's already working on another one! ( and as I'm her conduit for the forum, she asked if I would tell you she LOVES your avatar ( and what's in it!!).


----------



## Hillychristie

Homemade basil cupcakes. Blessed Easter, tpf


----------



## momasaurus

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4707297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the maddening crowd gathered for the fete, the rider finally steps on ancestral soil.
> View attachment 4707300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And makes quickly for its lonely depths...
> View attachment 4707303
> View attachment 4707302
> View attachment 4707301
> View attachment 4707307


Fabulous! I love the caves.


----------



## diane278

I’m not well versed in identifying H colors. As I walked yesterday, I found myself looking at flowers and thinking.....Feu? Anemone? Magnolia? Why bother with a flower’s real name when you can use it’s Hermès name? Although I’m not even sure I’m close......


----------



## momasaurus

surfer said:


> My partial Twilly inventory  How many is too many and do you always collect them in pairs? They are like candies and I am totally enjoying them while sheltering


Oooh they look like Easter eggs!


----------



## momasaurus

Hillychristie said:


> Spring blooms in my garden, the Chinese believe it's auspicious, a good sign we desperately need for the moment and oh...pink is officially in my H wish list
> Stay safe, stay healthy, stay home, tpf!


I love this picture Thank you for the cheerful spirit.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I’m not well versed in identifying H colors. As I walked yesterday, I found myself looking at flowers and thinking.....Feu? Anemone? Magnolia? Why bother with a flower’s real name when you can use it’s Hermès name? Although I’m not even sure I’m close......
> View attachment 4708125
> 
> View attachment 4708124
> 
> View attachment 4708126


SO beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing those wonderful photos


----------



## surfer

Today’s scarf is up on the wall


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> So funny!! No, my mom is by herself in all this ( do NOT want to go near her) and she is the best sport I've ever known. She made a schedule etc. and one big part of every day is reading TPF. This thread has totally inspired her and she figured she would make her contribution as well.
> Good news- she's already working on another one! ( and as I'm her conduit for the forum, she asked if I would tell you she LOVES your avatar ( and what's in it!!).


So glad you are both ok!!  And that she felt inspired to show us her evie and scarf!  Can’t wait to see your next contribution!  I appreciate your kind words, NM (Nymeria’s Mom ) about my Kelly and new C’est la fete. I was lucky enough to get two colorways of the double sided 90s from my boutique that were perfect. Don’t know how!  Here’s a few more pic’s from a bit ago, too lazy so far today to start playing scarf/handbag. 
ode to spring, a pic of the original CLF in a 70, and the bright cw of animapolis - love Kluska the dog in this scarf - I had to count all her appearances.


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Homemade basil cupcakes. Blessed Easter, tpf


Yummy looking and gorgeous pic!



diane278 said:


> I’m not well versed in identifying H colors. As I walked yesterday, I found myself looking at flowers and thinking.....Feu? Anemone? Magnolia? Why bother with a flower’s real name when you can use it’s Hermès name? Although I’m not even sure I’m close......
> View attachment 4708125
> 
> View attachment 4708124
> 
> View attachment 4708126


Indeed, gorgeous flowers and I love H names. 



surfer said:


> Today’s scarf is up on the wall


This is a GORGEOUS cw - I’m not sure I ever saw this one with the black background. Wowza!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Running quick errands and PO.
No purse, no wallet.
I have 2 pockets . Although no purse is easy for me to accept, but can not go out without my scarf.


----------



## papertiger

Hillychristie said:


> Spring blooms in my garden, the Chinese believe it's auspicious, a good sign we desperately need for the moment and oh...pink is officially in my H wish list
> Stay safe, stay healthy, stay home, tpf!



This silk-in-tree thing is catching on, love it. 

One of the prettiest twillies too


----------



## papertiger

Pampelmuse said:


> HAPPY EASTER to everybody. Stay safe and healthy!
> The easterbunny is taking some fresh air on the rooftop of the famous Bauhaus design school (situated in Dessau, Germany) well protected by a Twilly (Animopolis plumetis).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707960



This is my kind of art *Pampelmus*, funny and serious all at the same time, plus you can partially eat it afterwards.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> Running quick errands and PO.
> No purse, no wallet.
> I have 2 pockets . Although no purse is easy for me to accept, but can not go out without my scarf.


OMG ! I love your mask!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> I’m not well versed in identifying H colors. As I walked yesterday, I found myself looking at flowers and thinking.....Feu? Anemone? Magnolia? Why bother with a flower’s real name when you can use it’s Hermès name? Although I’m not even sure I’m close......
> View attachment 4708125
> 
> View attachment 4708124
> 
> View attachment 4708126


You're not alone.  As I went for my walk in the neighborhood, I see a lot of neutral color houses and I start thinking if it is Vert Amande, GT, Gris Asphalt or Etoupe.


----------



## Genie27

Oh @diane278 here is something to tempt you....my little collection of SLGs and other mini H treasures. 
*please ignore the creased duvet cover - I love cotton but am too lazy to iron it. 

What’s in your wallet!?!? 

2 Calvis - main and supplementary cards, 1 Bastia for cash and coins, 1 petit h pouch for my keys, and the small flat Tohu bohu pouch for cosmetics. 


And when I go on vacation, I take this little fold-flat leather tray to corral jewelry on tiny European side tables. The giant Calvi is a useful clutch for resort dinners where you only need a lippy/phone/key card. 


And my petit h silk tote and eye mask are also great for travel.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Oh @diane278 here is something to tempt you....my little collection of SLGs and other mini H treasures.
> *please ignore the creased duvet cover - I love cotton but am too lazy to iron it.
> 
> What’s in your wallet!?!?
> 
> 2 Calvis - main and supplementary cards, 1 Bastia for cash and coins, 1 petit h pouch for my keys, and the small flat Tohu bohu pouch for cosmetics.
> View attachment 4708307
> 
> And when I go on vacation, I take this little fold-flat leather tray to corral jewelry on tiny European side tables. The giant Calvi is a useful clutch for resort dinners where you only need a lippy/phone/key card.
> View attachment 4708306
> 
> And my petit h silk tote and eye mask are also great for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708305


I love  every piece and think I’ll start with a Bastia. 
But I’m wondering, what’s this “iron” you mentioned?


----------



## diane278

chkpfbeliever said:


> You're not alone.  As I went for my walk in the neighborhood, I see a lot of neutral color houses and I start thinking if it is Vert Amande, GT, Gris Asphalt or Etoupe.


It’s a challenge, isn’t it?


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> I love  every piece and think I’ll start with a Bastia.
> But I’m wondering, what’s this “iron” you mentioned?


It’s this cast iron piece of home equipment - you put hot coals inside and use the weight and heat to make your sheets and shirts all crisp and smooth.


----------



## Genie27

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4707297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the maddening crowd gathered for the fete, the rider finally steps on ancestral soil.
> View attachment 4707300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And makes quickly for its lonely depths...
> View attachment 4707303
> View attachment 4707302
> View attachment 4707301
> View attachment 4707307


I’m on the edge of my seat!!! Eagerly awaiting the next instalment. 

❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Running quick errands and PO.
> No purse, no wallet.
> I have 2 pockets . Although no purse is easy for me to accept, but can not go out without my scarf.



Does one of your errands happen to be robbing a bank?


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> It’s this cast iron piece of home equipment - you put hot coals inside and use the weight and heat to make your sheets and shirts all crisp and smooth.


Oh, I get it! .....maybe the Easter Bunny will bring me one....


----------



## diane278

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Does one of your errands happen to be robbing a bank?


Lol. Not a bad idea actually. Masked people are everywhere these days....the escape should be easy....


----------



## tlamdang08

Another way to enjoy H fabulous colors and every day one H  bags 
Have a wonderful day everyone .
We can do it !!!


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG ! I love your mask!!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Does one of your errands happen to be robbing a bank?


I am nothing compared to my HD, I made a face mask in Black completely cover his neck and head. We all laughed  so hard. I think if he is actually going to a bank we would have been stop from the time we out of our car.


----------



## shrpthorn

Hillychristie said:


> Homemade basil cupcakes. Blessed Easter, tpf


These are so cool. This is probably a dumb question but they are edible right? The chocolate crumb base just _looks_ like dirt? I searched for a recipe on line with no success - I would appreciate if you could PM me the recipe so we don't derail this thread. Thx.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am nothing compared to my HD, I made a face mask in Black completely cover his neck and head. We all laughed  so hard. I think if he is actually going to a bank we would have been stop from the time we out of our car.


If that had happened, your next Hermès project might have been a very classy jail uniform!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I am nothing compared to my HD, I made a face mask in Black completely cover his neck and head. We all laughed  so hard. I think if he is actually going to a bank we would have been stop from the time we out of our car.


Funny note fellow USA friends: I quipped about avoiding banks in another thread when a Swedish (I think) tpf-er exhibited her mask very early on—she had no idea what I was talking about.  

Meanwhile, cold and rainy so snuggled up with a bit of Shakespearean fantasy today: ACTE III CSGM. “Oh, Titania, everyone has lost their heads.”


----------



## Nibb

missconvy said:


> I’ve been enjoying this thread a lot, but haven’t been able to participate due to still working. But today we weren’t busy so I got to go home early. Today in the mail I got my first H leather bracelet- KDT in black box and a Carré catalog I bought on eBay. Let the crafting commence! I made some new dashboards and dividers for my agenda! I think I’ll use the leftover pages from the catalog for cards that I make.
> Side note: does anyone know how to get on the mailing list for this catalog?


They send catalogs if you shop with them, when I make larger purchases they send me the catalogs, if I only buy a small bandana no catalogs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hillychristie

shrpthorn said:


> These are so cool. This is probably a dumb question but they are edible right? The chocolate crumb base just _looks_ like dirt? I searched for a recipe on line with no success - I would appreciate if you could PM me the recipe so we don't derail this thread. Thx.


I just started a conversation with you, hope you received it.


----------



## diane278

Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Miss C joined me on the patio this morning


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)
> View attachment 4708499


Oh my - what a GORGEOUS exotic!  Still can’t get it wet  so the SWAT guy was on YOUR payroll.  Glad you got a treat.


----------



## DrTr

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4708620
> View attachment 4708621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss C joined me on the patio this morning


Miss C is unbelievably stunning!!! Thanks for sharing her beauty. Anemone is just absolutely perfect and what a lovely SO.


----------



## Rockerchic

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4708620
> View attachment 4708621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss C joined me on the patio this morning


What a gorgeous color! swoon.....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)
> View attachment 4708499


First bunny ever seen on the scale of that one!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)
> View attachment 4708499


What a find!! A new exotic/doublis in a lovely spring color. Perfect for peeps and other seasonal goodies.
Just add something MORE to my wishlist!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Where is the party? I am ready!


----------



## buffalogal

Happy Easter, everyone! Ellie realized there were some bunnies to play with on dad’s H tie!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Happy Easter Everyone! Chocolate daisies spread such a lovely scent without the calories!  
Same yellow as hem on my Les Bains d’Hermes!


----------



## meowlett

Happy Easter!


----------



## bluerosespf

I'm hosting a pool party today:


----------



## undecided45

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)
> View attachment 4708499


Thank you.  That is FANTASTIQUE!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4708620
> View attachment 4708621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss C joined me on the patio this morning


That C is dreamy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diane278

bluerosespf said:


> I'm hosting a pool party today:
> 
> View attachment 4708777


I’m on my way! It’s suddenly 73F here.


----------



## nymeria

I am tired and cranky because I worked last night, BUT all is well because...
My son and his GF baked scones! And I, of course, immediately grab the plate, saying " I need to take an H picture before anyone TOUCHES these!! ( yes, I've gone around the bend). So..
Here's what I WOULD be wearing on this beautiful spring day ( in my fantasy in Paris of course) if we were to go out and have brunch.
Happy Spring everyone !!


----------



## nymeria

Just realized, Dr. Tr- your anemone K would look SO lovely with those scones and scarf. Perhaps you should post her here for a photo shoot?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> If that had happened, your next Hermès project might have been a very classy jail uniform!





Pampelmuse said:


> Where is the party? I am ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708662


love it


----------



## tlamdang08

bluerosespf said:


> I'm hosting a pool party today:
> 
> View attachment 4708777


beautiful!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> I am tired and cranky because I worked last night, BUT all is well because...
> My son and his GF baked scones! And I, of course, immediately grab the plate, saying " I need to take an H picture before anyone TOUCHES these!! ( yes, I've gone around the bend). So..
> Here's what I WOULD be wearing on this beautiful spring day ( in my fantasy in Paris of course) if we were to go out and have brunch.
> Happy Spring everyone !!
> View attachment 4708844


 yummi


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4708756


music and H


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Happy Easter Everyone! Chocolate daisies spread such a lovely scent without the calories!
> Same yellow as hem on my Les Bains d’Hermes!
> View attachment 4708751
> 
> View attachment 4708754


after a whole week non stop raining, all my flowers are gone.
thanks for fresh look flowers and love the green on you


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> I am tired and cranky because I worked last night, BUT all is well because...
> My son and his GF baked scones! And I, of course, immediately grab the plate, saying " I need to take an H picture before anyone TOUCHES these!! ( yes, I've gone around the bend). So..
> Here's what I WOULD be wearing on this beautiful spring day ( in my fantasy in Paris of course) if we were to go out and have brunch.
> Happy Spring everyone !!
> View attachment 4708844


If you had not grabbed the plate for a photo, i’d have been disappointed.....so, thank you! And thank the bakers for me!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> after a whole week non stop raining, all my flowers are gone.
> thanks for fresh look flowers and love the green on you


Thank you! Sorry about your flowers


----------



## luvparis21

I really didn’t need to even carry a wallet to walk around the neighborhood  but mentally, carrying this pink baby makes me happy


----------



## diane278

eiffel21 said:


> I really didn’t need to even carry a wallet to walk around the neighborhood  but mentally, carrying this pink baby makes me happy


Love your bag & your scarf!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

undecided45 said:


> Happy Easter everyone


Looks like a magazine cover !!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

eiffel21 said:


> I really didn’t need to even carry a wallet to walk around the neighborhood  but mentally, carrying this pink baby makes me happy


Your Robe du Soir CSGM must feel like a hug on the move! And the bag is definitely drool-worthy


----------



## nymeria

M


eiffel21 said:


> I really didn’t need to even carry a wallet to walk around the neighborhood  but mentally, carrying this pink baby makes me happy


Makes that walk SO much nicer!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Thank you to all for sharing photos of your beautiful bags and accessories...all a lovely fantasy for me....and when I get my fantasy bags, I’m going to display them in my fantasy closet, outfitted as below:




Hmmmm, could I be “spending” too much time scrolling for sale sites....


----------



## JA_UK

MAGJES said:


> My precious “Winston” is sheltering in place with my Hermes silks.
> Sleeping peacefully near my YELLOW silk drawer.
> ...Winston was due for a lion cut shortly after the stay at home went into effect so
> I am sitting here toying with the idea of cutting him myself. I know I would regret that decision but
> he weather is so warm and he has so much hair!


Aww bless him   Easter greetings from my Winston to yours... here he is spying on the neighbours 





bluerosespf said:


> These poor guys have been sheltering in place for about 5 years - I never used them.
> 
> View attachment 4706200


Whattttt!!! You must use them at once!!! Hehe!!! I'll give you some inspo with my espresso and chocolate elevenses


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

nymeria said:


> I am tired and cranky because I worked last night, BUT all is well because...
> My son and his GF baked scones! And I, of course, immediately grab the plate, saying " I need to take an H picture before anyone TOUCHES these!! ( yes, I've gone around the bend). So..
> Here's what I WOULD be wearing on this beautiful spring day ( in my fantasy in Paris of course) if we were to go out and have brunch.
> Happy Spring everyone !!
> View attachment 4708844



Can I come over?   I promise I’ll sit 6 feet away.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JA_UK said:


> Aww bless him   Easter greetings from my Winston to yours... here he is spying on the neighbours
> View attachment 4709198
> 
> 
> 
> Whattttt!!! You must use them at once!!! Hehe!!! I'll give you some inspo with my espresso and chocolate elevenses
> View attachment 4709199




Your cute cat is just making sure everyone is practicing social distancing!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Earlier that morn...



***


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you to all for sharing photos of your beautiful bags and accessories...all a lovely fantasy for me....and when I get my fantasy bags, I’m going to display them in my fantasy closet, outfitted as below:
> View attachment 4709191
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, could I be “spending” too much time scrolling for sale sites....


No, you’re not. When that becomes your closet, I’ll be knocking down your door to see it!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Earlier that morn...
> 
> View attachment 4709231
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4709232
> 
> View attachment 4709233
> View attachment 4709234
> View attachment 4709235


I’m not sure how you’re accomplishing all this detail but it’s really impressive!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m not sure how you’re accomplishing all this detail but it’s really impressive!


Thanks! I was an aspiring filmmaker at 12 (who wasn’t?!!). For a couple of summers, my friends and I would write screenplays and film stories we spun by using whatever was available. Whenever I look at an everyday object, I imagine how it can be used and what it looks like when photographed. I’m trying to use all those H boxes collected. The bag raincoat may make an appearance at some point!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Thank you all for your kind ”likes”!


----------



## diane278

An unforeseen positive I found last week: a telemedicine appt isn’t the same as being in the room with your physician, but they can’t weigh you over the phone.....so there’s that!   
I have an actual appt with my cardiologist soon and I’m already thinking about what bag I might carry.  The front runner....better for carrying paperwork than a clutch....


----------



## Tonimichelle

As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....


Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....
> View attachment 4709302
> 
> Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.


Silliness is definitely ok here. Anything that helps us cope with the situation is helpful. Claude looks pretty happy, btw!

(If ironing were required, I’d have been thrown off here a long time ago....but I did manage to locate mine...and display it looking sort of Hermès-ish.)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sf_newyorker said:


> Earlier that morn...
> 
> View attachment 4709231
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4709232
> 
> View attachment 4709233
> View attachment 4709234
> View attachment 4709235



There’s so much fun going on here!     It’s amazing what we can do with all the extra time we have.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There’s so much fun going on here!     It’s amazing what we can do with all the extra time we have.


my busy retired father-in-law once said he didn’t understand how he once had time to work.


----------



## Genie27

Tonimichelle said:


> As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....
> View attachment 4709302
> 
> Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.


Awesome!!! I love how this echoes your avatar photo with the Eiffel tour and bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Silliness is definitely ok here. Anything that helps us cope with the situation is helpful. Claude looks pretty happy, btw!
> 
> (If ironing were required, I’d have been thrown off here a long time ago....but I did manage to locate mine...and display it looking sort of Hermès-ish.)
> View attachment 4709346


Brilliant! I now have ideas for how to best use the iron, thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

Genie27 said:


> Awesome!!! I love how this echoes your avatar photo with the Eiffel tour and bag.


Thanks! My Eiffel Tower sparkles too!!


----------



## luvparis21

diane278 said:


> Love your bag & your scarf!



Thank you @diane278, they made me feel human again



Jbizzybeetle said:


> Your Robe du Soir CSGM must feel like a hug on the move! And the bag is definitely drool-worthy



@Jbizzybeetle aww, thank you! Having them on me makes me feel that life is somewhat normal! 



nymeria said:


> M
> 
> Makes that walk SO much nicer!



@nymeria absolutely! Though DH didn’t quite get why I am “dressed up”


----------



## bluerosespf

This  double-sided 90 is one of the last things I bought from H before the stores closed. Another item just waiting to see the light of day:


----------



## jp23

admiring my oldies today! 40 year old black box Kelly and my 60 year old (give or take) cordeliere bag


----------



## WKN

jp23 said:


> View attachment 4709542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709541
> 
> 
> 
> admiring my oldies today! 40 year old black box Kelly and my 60 year old (give or take) cordeliere bag


Vintage H bags are the best! They are so well-preserved - must be all the loving that they received!


----------



## jp23

Hillychristie said:


> Okay, I'm bored...layed them out on my bed and changed my avatar to this...


Love these colors! Makes me think of fall


----------



## jp23

diane278 said:


> I cleaned the silver when it arrived (an old habit from dealing with riding tack) but now I’m going to let it tarnish a bit to achieve the patina I love.
> View attachment 4706608


Omg is this from THE docride?!


----------



## jp23

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4707418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching some rays in the garden



THIS RED


----------



## jp23

WKN said:


> Vintage H bags are the best! They are so well-preserved - must be all the loving that they received!


Aww thank you WKN! Hopefully they can see the light of day soon


----------



## nymeria

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Can I come over?   I promise I’ll sit 6 feet away.


Absolutely! It's an open invitation anytime


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks! I was an aspiring filmmaker at 12 (who wasn’t?!!). For a couple of summers, my friends and I would write screenplays and film stories we spun by using whatever was available. Whenever I look at an everyday object, I imagine how it can be used and what it looks like when photographed. I’m trying to use all those H boxes collected. The bag raincoat may make an appearance at some point!


You can tell- all your stories and photos are so detailed and beautiful- true talent


----------



## nymeria

B


Tonimichelle said:


> As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....
> View attachment 4709302
> 
> Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.


Both the bag and Monsieur Le Croissant look scrumptious!!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> An unforeseen positive I found last week: a telemedicine appt isn’t the same as being in the room with your physician, but they can’t weigh you over the phone.....so there’s that!
> I have an actual appt with my cardiologist soon and I’m already thinking about what bag I might carry.  The front runner....better for carrying paperwork than a clutch....
> View attachment 4709289


Ok- in this order please;
1.Please be careful out there.
2.Do NOT neglect a picture of you looking totally fab ( in anything, we don't care!) carrying that amazing bag please


----------



## chkpfbeliever

No time today to bring out my H bags to admire but these two SLGs are with me thru conference calls. Brings me a smile every time I sniff the leather !!


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> No time today to bring out my H bags to admire but these two SLGs are with me thru conference calls. Brings me a smile every time I sniff the leather !!


Lovely soothing colors


----------



## weibandy

Tonimichelle said:


> As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....
> View attachment 4709302
> 
> Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.


I love this post - made me laugh and smile


----------



## diane278

jp23 said:


> Omg is this from THE docride?!


Yes! I’m one lucky girl!


----------



## Rhl2987

surfer said:


> Got the husband to put up the hanging system so now I can finally start cataloging my collection of 90s ​


I just adore these, particularly that second one!


----------



## Iffi

Good Morning 
Tuesday and again at my desk at home.
My Kelly with a new twilly I bought it 2 days before lockdown. 

Greetings to everyone


----------



## tlamdang08

eiffel21 said:


> I really didn’t need to even carry a wallet to walk around the neighborhood  but mentally, carrying this pink baby makes me happy


I Would like to ask more about your silver necklace. More mod shot please. I am eyeing on this piece for few months now. TIA


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Earlier that morn...
> 
> View attachment 4709231
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4709232
> 
> View attachment 4709233
> View attachment 4709234
> View attachment 4709235


Love how you see your beautiful pieces!!
Thank for sharing them.


----------



## tlamdang08

I spent a whole day to made these. Because I don’t have the right materials to make bag organizers ( I need stiff fabrics or make them stiff) so these are just to practice my skill for later on. The purple one fit in Herbag 31 and Birkin30 for travel uses. The taller one I think will fit in the Garden Party. Making bag insert are not hard if you have the right materials. .
Thanks for all the YouTube video tutorials.
And I use Hermes ribbons : so I call these are my projects of the day!!! have a good night!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Iffi said:


> Good Morning
> Tuesday and again at my desk at home.
> My Kelly with a new twilly I bought it 2 days before lockdown.
> 
> Greetings to everyone


What a cheerful twilly!


----------



## luvparis21

tlamdang08 said:


> I Would like to ask more about your silver necklace. More mod shot please. I am eyeing on this piece for few months now. TIA



@tlamdang08 that necklace is one of my most versatile piece, so easy to pair up with any outfit! Highly recommend it. I found two shots on my camera roll that shows it clearly, these were taken a few months ago... hope that helps


----------



## tlamdang08

eiffel21 said:


> @tlamdang08 that necklace is one of my most versatile piece, so easy to pair up with any outfit! Highly recommend it. I found two shots on my camera roll that shows it clearly, these were taken a few months ago... hope that helps


Yes, I love it. Thank you so much


----------



## JA_UK

Today back to working from home, with some horsies!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Love how you see your beautiful pieces!!
> Thank for sharing them.


Thank you for continuing to share your own creations! Seeing them makes me long for my mom’s sewing machine!


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> Happy Easter! Mine came early.  I went to pick up a prescription and saw something I couldn’t resist on the way out. A beautiful exotic bag in Vert Faux.  I don’t know exactly what reptile it is, but those scales are definitely reptilian. Only, they’re velvety, rather than smooth, so this might be a new species. Anyway, I also got some marshmallow _peeps _and someone to make sure that green guy didn’t eat them all.  (Turns out, I ate them all later.)
> View attachment 4708499



Brilliant! 



Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4708620
> View attachment 4708621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss C joined me on the patio this morning



I like what's blooming on your patio my dear!


----------



## papertiger

Pampelmuse said:


> Where is the party? I am ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708662



This thread just gets better


----------



## sf_newyorker

bluerosespf said:


> This  double-sided 90 is one of the last things I bought from H before the stores closed. Another item just waiting to see the light of day:
> 
> View attachment 4709540


When the world becomes a little more safer, healthier and secure, I’d like l to revisit the idea of getting that WOW scarf in 02 (pink).


----------



## papertiger

bluerosespf said:


> I'm hosting a pool party today:
> 
> View attachment 4708777


----------



## papertiger

Tonimichelle said:


> As it’s ok to post silly photos in this thread! I was supposed to be going to Paris this summer, think this is the closest I’ll get . The fluffy croissant was picked up on my last trip.. because we all need a fluffy croissant (well I did anyway). His name is Claude Le Croissant. I’m possibly going slightly mad....
> View attachment 4709302
> 
> Edited to say apologies for the crumpled duvet cover. No matter how much time I have on my hands, life is too short for ironing the duvet.



In my dreams the croissants are 10 x the size of the Tour Eiffel


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent a whole day to made these. Because I don’t have the right materials to make bag organizers ( I need stiff fabrics or make them stiff) so these are just to practice my skill for later on. The purple one fit in Herbag 31 and Birkin30 for travel uses. The taller one I think will fit in the Garden Party. Making bag insert are not hard if you have the right materials. .
> Thanks for all the YouTube video tutorials.
> And I use Hermes ribbons : so I call these are my projects of the day!!! have a good night!!!



Bravo


----------



## sf_newyorker

...whispers...


...footsteps...





...and silence.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent a whole day to made these. Because I don’t have the right materials to make bag organizers ( I need stiff fabrics or make them stiff) so these are just to practice my skill for later on. The purple one fit in Herbag 31 and Birkin30 for travel uses. The taller one I think will fit in the Garden Party. Making bag insert are not hard if you have the right materials. .
> Thanks for all the YouTube video tutorials.
> And I use Hermes ribbons : so I call these are my projects of the day!!! have a good night!!!


These are perfect as they are! Honestly, I’ve been scouring the internet looking for soft bag liners. If you’d only start an Etsy shop I would definitely be a customer


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you for continuing to share your own creations! Seeing them makes me long for my mom’s sewing machine!


Thank you, after quarantine time I think I will upgrade my machine to a better one 


papertiger said:


> Bravo


Thank you 


Tonimichelle said:


> These are perfect as they are! Honestly, I’ve been scouring the internet looking for soft bag liners. If you’d only start an Etsy shop I would definitely be a customer


Thank you for your kind words, I would have to improve my skill to the Seller Level which I think will take a few more months. But You have given me ideas about how to use my soft bags. I make a lot of pocket inside perfect for jewelry when travel.


----------



## Pampelmuse

papertiger said:


> This thread just gets better


Thanks, papertiger for your compliment.


----------



## Genie27

My weekend china is now my everyday China thanks to the quarantine. I’m still working on improving my macaron making technique - luckily the work is all delicious.

This batch turned out dry and improperly sieved and mixed. Still yummy.


----------



## diane278

So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)


Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....


----------



## JA_UK

diane278 said:


> So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)
> View attachment 4709970
> 
> Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....



I love everything about this picture and I appreciate the effort with the H


----------



## missconvy

Genie27 said:


> My weekend china is now my everyday China thanks to the quarantine. I’m still working on improving my macaron making technique - luckily the work is all delicious.
> 
> This batch turned out dry and improperly sieved and mixed. Still yummy.


Do you like your sugar bowl? i'm thinking I want one for salt on my counter...


----------



## chanelchic2002

have you seen this clip? It looks like she is using marche du zambeze.


----------



## diane278

chanelchic2002 said:


> have you seen this clip? It looks like she is using marche du zambeze.



It certainly looks great on her.


----------



## Genie27

missconvy said:


> Do you like your sugar bowl? i'm thinking I want one for salt on my counter...



I like it - it’s a pretty little thing. I also want to get the platinum mosaic piece - I have no use for it, but I find it aesthetically pleasing.

It could work for salt, I guess - would you put a tiny spoon inside? (Sidebar - My mum uses an old Baskin Robbins tasting spoon inside her salt pot - which is a blue and white ginger pot souvenir from a trip to DC over 25 years ago) 
I actually use the box for creamer, but it only holds a couple of servings, so has to be constantly refilled. Sugar and salt would last longer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> My weekend china is now my everyday China thanks to the quarantine. I’m still working on improving my macaron making technique - luckily the work is all delicious.
> 
> This batch turned out dry and improperly sieved and mixed. Still yummy.


It's lovely! 
I can only imagine how delicious the macarons are! 


diane278 said:


> So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)
> View attachment 4709970
> 
> Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....


Love it!
(The crust is my favorite part. My mother used to tell me it would make my hair curly… still hasn't worked but I keep trying! )


----------



## tlamdang08

JA_UK said:


> Today back to working from home, with some horsies!
> 
> View attachment 4709664


I always wonder if I purchase them where would I keep them. Thank you for showing me a new place to decorating my small space


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> My weekend china is now my everyday China thanks to the quarantine. I’m still working on improving my macaron making technique - luckily the work is all delicious.
> 
> This batch turned out dry and improperly sieved and mixed. Still yummy.


Love love themmmm


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)
> View attachment 4709970
> 
> Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....


Wow I would love to have this sandwich


----------



## tlamdang08

@Tonimichelle,
Thanks for the soft bag insert idea. 

I finished it today and so proud of it. It can hold everything I need in place . No empty space waist and still keeping everything if I accidentally drop it. No pointy look appears when I overstuff it. Overall I can see I will use my TPM more from now on.


----------



## tlamdang08

chanelchic2002 said:


> have you seen this clip? It looks like she is using marche du zambeze.



Love this look a lot. Will try today if I go out for a walk


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)
> View attachment 4709970
> 
> Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....


It looks wonderful and creative.  I would never have thought of that.  Great idea !! I'll try it out.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> So.....I thought I’d make a H inspired grilled cheese sandwich with pepper jack cheese.  It’s pretty clear that I have no future as a food stylist.  (And I probably should have cut the crust off.)
> View attachment 4709970
> 
> Just so you know, I cut out three H’s before settling on this one. I thought it tasted fine....


YUM!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Mid-week break - a behind the scenes look
:::
The esteemed director at work.


Motivation found and the resulting shot.



The kitters enjoys a good photobomb and is curious whenever those orange boxes appear in different areas of the apartment. Please pretend you didn’t see picture no. 2 in case I decide to use it next.


----------



## tlamdang08

I think I will walk out of the pandemic with  my new skill soft bag insert organizers.
mini Lindy with new companion


----------



## JCCL

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon


Thank you tlamdang08 I hope I made you proud. And I had such great time doing this


----------



## tlamdang08

JCCL said:


> Thank you tlamdang08 I hope I made you proud. And I had such great time doing this


Love it!!! We should proud of each other  
BTW love the contrast stitch on your Pico


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> Ok- in this order please;
> 1.Please be careful out there.
> 2.Do NOT neglect a picture of you looking totally fab ( in anything, we don't care!) carrying that amazing bag please


Latest news at my house:
I  prepped for my appointment by assembling an outfit based on my Black Birkin.  I will be accessorizing with a matching black face mask that does double duty by hiding both my jowls and wrinkles. Overall, it’s a “win”. I also chose a grey tunic and grey BV espadrilles, with a losange at my neck and a silver bone cuff at my wrist. All worn with straight leg jeans. 


It is likely that it will be too hot and too humid to wear the losange, as I hate to perspire. If that happens, I’ll sadly leave the losange for another time and add a silver pendant.


so...there you have it....my outfit for today....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Latest news at my house:
> I  prepped for my appointment by assembling an outfit based on my Black Birkin.  I will be accessorizing with a matching black face mask that does double duty by hiding both my jowls and wrinkles. Overall, it’s a “win”. I also chose a grey tunic and grey BV espadrilles, with a losange at my neck and a silver bone cuff at my wrist. All worn with straight leg jeans.
> View attachment 4710429
> 
> It is likely that it will be too hot and too humid to wear the losange, as I hate to perspire. If that happens, I’ll sadly leave the losange for another time and add a silver pendant.
> View attachment 4710430
> 
> so...there you have it....my outfit for today....


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Some pictures that I took today in my backyard.
The Wow scarf90
Picotin with new insert I just made( yes, another one. My skill has improved so one in 2hours.)
Beautiful newly grow grass and wild flowers . No hummingbirds tho. They either come early in the morning or at twilight.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Latest news at my house:
> I  prepped for my appointment by assembling an outfit based on my Black Birkin.  I will be accessorizing with a matching black face mask that does double duty by hiding both my jowls and wrinkles. Overall, it’s a “win”. I also chose a grey tunic and grey BV espadrilles, with a losange at my neck and a silver bone cuff at my wrist. All worn with straight leg jeans.
> View attachment 4710429
> 
> It is likely that it will be too hot and too humid to wear the losange, as I hate to perspire. If that happens, I’ll sadly leave the losange for another time and add a silver pendant.
> View attachment 4710430
> 
> so...there you have it....my outfit for today....


Beyond perfect!! Casually magnificent is all I can say.


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> Some pictures that I took today in my backyard.
> The Wow scarf90
> Picotin with new insert I just made( yes, another one. My skill has improved so one in 2hours.)
> Beautiful newly grow grass and wild flowers . No hummingbirds tho. They either come early in the morning or at twilight.


You are SO insanely talented. It's so way beyond my skills that it's great- I can't even contemplate being jealous!


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> You are SO insanely talented. It's so way beyond my skills that it's great- I can't even contemplate being jealous!


Awww, thank you  .


X


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Latest news at my house:
> I  prepped for my appointment by assembling an outfit based on my Black Birkin.  I will be accessorizing with a matching black face mask that does double duty by hiding both my jowls and wrinkles. Overall, it’s a “win”. I also chose a grey tunic and grey BV espadrilles, with a losange at my neck and a silver bone cuff at my wrist. All worn with straight leg jeans.
> View attachment 4710429
> 
> It is likely that it will be too hot and too humid to wear the losange, as I hate to perspire. If that happens, I’ll sadly leave the losange for another time and add a silver pendant.
> View attachment 4710430
> 
> so...there you have it....my outfit for today....


Are you ever stylin and profilin!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> Some pictures that I took today in my backyard.
> The Wow scarf90
> Picotin with new insert I just made( yes, another one. My skill has improved so one in 2hours.)
> Beautiful newly grow grass and wild flowers . No hummingbirds tho. They either come early in the morning or at twilight.


Brilliant!!   Love it!!  Great design and well done!


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> Latest news at my house:
> I  prepped for my appointment by assembling an outfit based on my Black Birkin.  I will be accessorizing with a matching black face mask that does double duty by hiding both my jowls and wrinkles. Overall, it’s a “win”. I also chose a grey tunic and grey BV espadrilles, with a losange at my neck and a silver bone cuff at my wrist. All worn with straight leg jeans.
> View attachment 4710429
> 
> It is likely that it will be too hot and too humid to wear the losange, as I hate to perspire. If that happens, I’ll sadly leave the losange for another time and add a silver pendant.
> View attachment 4710430
> 
> so...there you have it....my outfit for today....


Fabulous!


tlamdang08 said:


> Some pictures that I took today in my backyard.
> The Wow scarf90
> Picotin with new insert I just made( yes, another one. My skill has improved so one in 2hours.)
> Beautiful newly grow grass and wild flowers . No hummingbirds tho. They either come early in the morning or at twilight.


Marvelous. I am in awe. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

weibandy said:


> Brilliant!!   Love it!!  Great design and well done!





Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous!
> Marvelous. I am in awe. ❤️


Thank you Ladies


----------



## Hillychristie

This pool ornament is the Hawaiian Green Sea Turtle which was hunted to near extinction and is protected by federal and state law today. Pope likened this pandemic as nature's response to our ambivalence to climate change. The sky is now clean and the sea is glimmering. I try to look at the silver lining in the cloud.
Staying home has made me reflective


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> This pool ornament is the Hawaiian Green Sea Turtle which was hunted to near extinction and is protected by federal and state law today. Pope likened this pandemic as nature's response to our ambivalence to climate change. The sky is now clean and the sea is glimmering. I try to look at the silver lining in the cloud.
> *Staying home has made me reflective *



Me too..... (beautiful photo btw)


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

I decided to play with my bags today! Cleaned my closet and organized! Feels great to have a clean/organized closet!


----------



## diane278

@Purse_Shoe_Lover,  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

diane278 said:


> @Purse_Shoe_Lover,  Gorgeous collection!


Thank you


----------



## meowlett

My Porosus sisters, Senta and Kundry,  have been bored out of their minds.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> My Porosus sisters, Senta and Kundry,  have been bored out of their minds.
> View attachment 4710808
> 
> View attachment 4710807


I will have a dream tonight. Grrrr, you’re the night killer I will blame you if I can’t fall asleep 
Thanks for sharing!!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> I decided to play with my bags today! Cleaned my closet and organized! Feels great to have a clean/organized closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710778
> View attachment 4710779
> View attachment 4710780


Love you  pink Kelly. May I ask what size is it?
The rest are beautiful too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> This pool ornament is the Hawaiian Green Sea Turtle which was hunted to near extinction and is protected by federal and state law today. Pope likened this pandemic as nature's response to our ambivalence to climate change. The sky is now clean and the sea is glimmering. I try to look at the silver lining in the cloud.
> Staying home has made me reflective


....Beautiful foot and Twilly. Love the pool too.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I will have a dream tonight. Grrrr, you’re the night killer I will blame you if I can’t fall asleep
> Thanks for sharing!!!! So beautiful!!!


Thank you.  You have to blame Diane. She shared her outing with her black B.  My black B's overheard and are itching to go out for a spin too.


----------



## Narnanz

meowlett said:


> My Porosus sisters, Senta and Kundry,  have been bored out of their minds.
> View attachment 4710808
> 
> View attachment 4710807


they are beautiful...parden my ignorance...but are they the same colour?


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Thank you.  You have to blame Diane. She shared her outing with her black B.  My black B's overheard and are itching to go out for a spin too.


Then I blame both of you. Here are my babies I think they are hearing yours calling them to come out to join them too


----------



## meowlett

Narnanz said:


> they are beautiful...parden my ignorance...but are they the same colour?


They are both black.  One B25 and the other one a B35.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Then I blame both of you. Here are my babies I think they are hearing yours calling them to come out to join them


I love them.  They are very beautiful.  I have a cousin of your Kelly coming.  Still waiting for my SO reptile to swim ashore.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I love them.  They are very beautiful.  I have a cousin of your Kelly coming.  Still waiting for my SO reptile to swim ashore.


Wow, I can’t wait to see your K too. Now I try to get a dream of someday I have a Reptile B25 noir and GHW.  Have a good night!!!


----------



## Narnanz

meowlett said:


> They are both black.  One B25 and the other one a B35.


oh thank you...now that I have drooled over the picture again I can see a subtle difference in size


----------



## Pampelmuse

meowlett said:


> My Porosus sisters, Senta and Kundry,  have been bored out of their minds.
> View attachment 4710808
> 
> View attachment 4710807


Gorgeous! What kind of insert do you have? Looks like a scarf on the outside. Is that correct? Did you do it by yourself? I would like to see pictures, thank you.


----------



## dooneybaby

tlamdang08 said:


> Love this look a lot. Will try today if I go out for a walk


I not using any of my H scarves as face masks. Face masks are supposed to be single use, and I can't see cleaning my H scarves that often. When I have to go out to the grocery store, I'll be making a face mask with paper towels, so I can toss it in the garbage as soon as I get home.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“You should not be here.”


----------



## meowlett

Pampelmuse said:


> Gorgeous! What kind of insert do you have? Looks like a scarf on the outside. Is that correct? Did you do it by yourself? I would like to see pictures, thank you.


The insert is a Fourbi.


----------



## Pampelmuse

meowlett said:


> The insert is a Fourbi.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## Pampelmuse

This arrived today! I know what I am doing this weekend...


----------



## Julide

bluerosespf said:


> I'm hosting a pool party today:
> 
> View attachment 4708777


I love this!!


----------



## Naessi

The Lindt gold bunny went shopping for some orange


----------



## Pampelmuse

Naessi said:


> The Lindt gold bunny went shopping for some orange


Hej Naessi! Terrific stilleben - wonder where the bunny comes from...


----------



## Naessi

Pampelmuse said:


> Hej Naessi! Terrific stilleben - wonder where the bunny comes from...



From a very generous H friend of mine of course


----------



## tlamdang08

Naessi said:


> The Lindt gold bunny went shopping for some orange


I can feel a loving mood from this picture, it is spreading out positive thinking. Thank you for the creation of love.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I found this article from 2012 featuring the making of a Kelly bag and its impact as a statussymbol.
The mug is from Arabia, Finland, showing a scene of the Muminfamily. I call this ”Mumin goes Hermès” due to the colouring. At a certain point you start seeing THE orange colour in everything... I wonder what that says about my mental health status right now. We haven’t had a H store since january 2020 and are anxiously awaiting the opening of a new one in September. Regarding the current situation I fear for further delay...


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

tlamdang08 said:


> Love you  pink Kelly. May I ask what size is it?
> The rest are beautiful too. Thanks for sharing


K28 Rose Jaipur


----------



## tlamdang08

Mornings coffee with my fur baby and H.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> K28 Rose Jaipur


Thank you, 
I think This Rose Jaipur is my Kelly 25 birdie SO interior. Can’t wait to see it in real life.


----------



## DrTr

I’m missing bright sunny happy days and times like us all!  I brought out one my favorite H scarves of all time, Flamingo Party  for a tiny silk party with a few bags. I know there’s an LV tote in here, but when I saw these gorgeous colorful pastel shades I had to have a tote in it!  The canvas totes are so lightweight and so carefree.  But if course the flamingo party looks best with miss K whom is peeking in at the right. I miss wearing my lovely silks and carrying a different bag every day!!!! So this helped a tiny bit. LOVING everyone’s posts!!!


----------



## Pokie607

All buckled up in the backyard


----------



## poptarts

A little tea time


----------



## Hat Trick

What I’m doing right now...


----------



## tlamdang08

Love the elegant look. So beautiful!!!


poptarts said:


> A little tea time





Hat Trick said:


> What I’m doing right now...
> View attachment 4711186


Ah I am out of coffee
Should I run to grocery to pickup some???? I am thinking
And while I am still deciding let’s me share my new H backpack just have finished.

have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the elegant look. So beautiful!!!
> 
> Ah I am out of coffee
> Should I run to grocery to pickup some???? I am thinking
> And while I am still deciding let’s me share my new H backpack just have finished.
> 
> have a good day everyone!!!


Lady, you have skills!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Lady, you have skills!


Thank you, It  has been improved I started to go back to middle school where I had been taught how to sew.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, It  has been improved I started to go back to middle school where I had been taught how to sew.


I, too, learned my cooking and sewing skills in middle school. It was inarguably the most popular and hard to get into course called Homemaking - equal weeks in sewing and cooking! Those were the days!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> I, too, learned my cooking and sewing skills in middle school. It was inarguably the most popular and hard to get into course called Homemaking - equal weeks in sewing and cooking! Those were the days!


Ok, NOW I understand why you guys are so skilled. We were required to take it ( and the boys got the much better deal of "Woodshop". I hated the entire concept of 'Homemaking" and promptly got an "F" ( well deserved, but that's another story!), and only THEN was allowed to move into calculus, which is all I wanted in the first place. But honestly, even if I had stuck it out, I never would be as good as you guys. 
And let's not even DISCUSS my cooking! Thank goodness for DH!


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> Ok, NOW I understand why you guys are so skilled. We were required to take it ( and the boys got the much better deal of "Woodshop". I hated the entire concept of 'Homemaking" and promptly got an "F" ( well deserved, but that's another story!), and only THEN was allowed to move into calculus, which is all I wanted in the first place. But honestly, even if I had stuck it out, I never would be as good as you guys.
> And let's not even DISCUSS my cooking! Thank goodness for DH!


We all have our different talents. My school also offered wood and steel shop and mechanical drawing. I took them all! There’s something so satisfying about making you own hammer and tool box as well as small hinged wooden jewelry box. The measuring, drawing, cutting, filing and soldering! I got to wield heat and wear goggles. As for homemaking, just as many boys as girls wanted to sign up for that elective course. The bar was set quite high since crepes were the first thing we attempted to make.


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> Ok, NOW I understand why you guys are so skilled. We were required to take it ( and the boys got the much better deal of "Woodshop". I hated the entire concept of 'Homemaking" and promptly got an "F" ( well deserved, but that's another story!), and only THEN was allowed to move into calculus, which is all I wanted in the first place. But honestly, even if I had stuck it out, I never would be as good as you guys.
> And let's not even DISCUSS my cooking! Thank goodness for DH!


Well, my most developed domestic skill set is laundry. True, there’s not much competition there, but I can do laundry like nobody’s business. And I love doing it. I’m serious about this.  I even have a 6 level drying rack for sweaters. I’m self-taught. Do I have any laundry loving sisters out there?


----------



## More bags

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> I decided to play with my bags today! Cleaned my closet and organized! Feels great to have a clean/organized closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710778
> View attachment 4710779
> View attachment 4710780


Beautiful collection! I like the pops of colour and the neutrals. What colour is your Garden Party?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, my most developed domestic skill set is laundry. True, there’s not much competition there, but I can do laundry like nobody’s business. And I love doing it. I’m serious about this.  I even have a 6 level drying rack for sweaters. I’m self-taught. Do I have any laundry loving sisters out there?


OMG, I need to learn from you how to do perfect laundry. Seriously, my DH some time said: I thought we are done growing many years ago. What has happens to my T-shirt??? I just can say anything but walk away and try to pretend that I am no where near the laundry room.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Well, my most developed domestic skill set is laundry. True, there’s not much competition there, but I can do laundry like nobody’s business. And I love doing it. I’m serious about this.  I even have a 6 level drying rack for sweaters. I’m self-taught. Do I have any laundry loving sisters out there?


I admit I’m overly compulsive about cleanliness and do laundry at least 3 times a week (I don’t have kids, just me!), but it ends there. I’m the person who pays no attention to water temperature or throwing light color clothing with darker ones. However, I do know how to separate outside clothing from inside clothing and sheets and towels.


----------



## tlamdang08

And now I have run out of these things that make me feel good...


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m the person who pays no attention to water temperature or throwing light color clothing with darker ones. .


Whew! That hurt for a minute....but I’m resilient and ok now.   The frequency and inside/outside sorting make up for the mixing of lights & darks.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> And now I have run out of these things that make me feel good...


  I understand. I’m going along one day at a time, some better than others.


----------



## essiedub

Pampelmuse said:


> I found this article from 2012 featuring the making of a Kelly bag and its impact as a statussymbol.
> The mug is from Arabia, Finland, showing a scene of the Muminfamily. I call this ”Mumin goes Hermès” due to the colouring. At a certain point you start seeing THE orange colour in everything... I wonder what that says about my mental health status right now. We haven’t had a H store since january 2020 and are anxiously awaiting the opening of a new one in September. Regarding the current situation I fear for further delay...
> View attachment 4711073


I know what you mean regarding that H orange!
Thanks for showing how you use that vase ..with tulips!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> I admit I’m overly compulsive about cleanliness and do laundry at least 3 times a week (I don’t have kids, just me!), but it ends there. I’m the person who pays no attention to water temperature or throwing light color clothing with darker ones. However, I do know how to separate outside clothing from inside clothing and sheets and towels.


ROFLOL....not to cause more pain to @Diane 278...it was only after I remarried that my then 9-yo DD learned to sort laundry from her step-father. As a single, working mom with little extra time, I’d learned those washers held ALOT, and with cold water, no fades!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> And now I have run out of these things that make me feel good...


Oh my tlamdang!  No coffee!!!  That would be a level 4 emergency for me! Quick, delivery for you!!  You must keep up your sewing skills - love your backpacks


----------



## orchard

DrTr said:


> I’m missing bright sunny happy days and times like us all!  I brought out one my favorite H scarves of all time, Flamingo Party  for a tiny silk party with a few bags. I know there’s an LV tote in here, but when I saw these gorgeous colorful pastel shades I had to have a tote in it!  The canvas totes are so lightweight and so carefree.  But if course the flamingo party looks best with miss K whom is peeking in at the right. I miss wearing my lovely silks and carrying a different bag every day!!!! So this helped a tiny bit. LOVING everyone’s posts!!!
> View attachment 4711099


Beautiful Flamingo Party , hope to add one to my collection down the line. We haven't stepped outside for 4 weeks but hope to take a short walk with DH over the weekend. I *so *miss wearing my silks. It's uplifting reading the posts and loving the photos. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## DrTr

orchard said:


> Beautiful Flamingo Party , hope to add one to my collection down the line. We haven't stepped outside for 4 weeks but hope to take a short walk with DH over the weekend. I *so *miss wearing my silks. It's uplifting reading the posts and loving the photos. Stay safe everyone.


Thank you so much orchard!  All of my bright spring scarves would be in rotation right now, I miss picking one for each day. One of my clients jokes she likes to see me for my latest SOTD 

I hope you get your walk outside with DH - I walk my dog every morning for 15 minutes no matter what, and it helps. He doesn’t know what’s going on, he is just his sniffy doggie self, and I find that very comforting. It does help to get out, that’s  my only trip though. I bet you both will feel better. What strange times these are, but this thread helps me as well! Hello everyone and thanks for all your clever creative posts


----------



## abg12

Good morning says Ms Malachite


----------



## sf_newyorker

“The price you paid has already been too high...”


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

More bags said:


> Beautiful collection! I like the pops of colour and the neutrals. What colour is your Garden Party?


The garden party is vert amande! Great neutral- looks grey in most light but under direct sunlight you definitely see the green undertones!


----------



## diane278

I have a small jade rice bowl that usually sits around looking pretty.  But I decided that I should actually use it....at least once.  So I made my favorite combination of forbidden ride and green peas.  I took the bowl off it’s stand and ate my rice out of it. I think the uncertainty of the times we’re living in is influencing some of my decisions, including not using things out of fear of something happening to them.



It’s usual use: holding three stones


----------



## More bags

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> The garden party is vert amande! Great neutral- looks grey in most light but under direct sunlight you definitely see the green undertones!


Thank you, it does look grey. I love Hermes’ chameleon colours. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leechiyong

Office supplies:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ready for the beach!!! ☀️☀️
Stuck in my house =/


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I have a small jade rice bowl that usually sits around looking pretty.  But I decided that I should actually use it....at least once.  So I made my favorite combination of forbidden ride and green peas.  I took the bowl off it’s stand and ate my rice out of it. I think the uncertainty of the times we’re living in is influencing some of my decisions, including not using things out of fear of something happening to them.
> 
> View attachment 4711681
> 
> It’s usual use: holding three stones
> View attachment 4711677


Wow Jade bow, I bet that green peas and rice suddenly taste better right? 
And what are three stone saying : love, faith, hope? Or... ( fill in the blank)
Love it.



sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4711653
> View attachment 4711656
> View attachment 4711654
> View attachment 4711655
> 
> View attachment 4711662
> 
> “The price you paid has already been too high...”


Love to read your story every day 


abg12 said:


> Good morning says Ms Malachite
> View attachment 4711618


And I assuming that your outfit is green today I love Malachite. 


DrTr said:


> Oh my tlamdang!  No coffee!!!  That would be a level 4 emergency for me! Quick, delivery for you!!  You must keep up your sewing skills - love your backpacks


Yesterday, I didn't have courage enough to run for coffee. Too many rules and lines to follow. 
So I. Stay home and made this little cutie for my Kelly 25, she has not has her own bag insert before. Now she proud to come out with the holly grail insert that I made from the left over Hermes shoes bag(  that I used the logo to made face mask.)
She still beautiful without the logo but has ribbons instead.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the elegant look. So beautiful!!!
> 
> Ah I am out of coffee
> Should I run to grocery to pickup some???? I am thinking
> And while I am still deciding let’s me share my new H backpack just have finished.
> 
> have a good day everyone!!!


This is so cool!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ready for the beach!!! ☀️☀️
> Stuck in my house =/


Love it, I can see your shadow  hungry for some waves


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Blundered into this Kelly Bag history at USA Hermes site today. Fun video clips, though confused me, the newbie, with handles including D-ring for shoulder strap (?)
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/story/106196-kelly/


----------



## Pampelmuse

essiedub said:


> I know what you mean regarding that H orange!
> Thanks for showing how you use that vase ..with tulips!


This is a vase from Delft, Netherlands, where it is made just for tulips. It is very traditional and has been used there in centuries.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today’s staying at home ”uniform”.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> Today’s staying at home ”uniform”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711794
> View attachment 4711795


Wow, love your Kelly big band


----------



## tlamdang08

A pretend workday at my DH office.
My Kelly one year old and has developed a beautiful darker shape of gold.
The 3rd picture is her true color.


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, love your Kelly big band


Thank you, tlamdang08.


----------



## momoc

It’s my DH’s birthday (and it’s one of those “big” ones with a zero as the second digit) and normally I’d bake but I am surprisingly busy today...and we figured supporting our favorite local bakery is a great idea. Excellent choice - the mocha cheesecake is delicious and goes perfect with coffee (and beautiful, but I was so eager for cake and didn’t take a photo...)

I also donated my original budget for DH’s birthday gift (something H obviously) to Feeding America since we can’t go to the store - with his full support of course. In his words - the fact we and our loved ones are all healthy and well is the only gift he wants. Stay well everyone


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow Jade bow, I bet that green peas and rice suddenly taste better right?
> And what are three stone saying : love, faith, hope? Or... ( fill in the blank)
> Love it.
> 
> 
> Love to read your story every day
> 
> And I assuming that your outfit is green today I love Malachite.
> 
> Yesterday, I didn't have courage enough to run for coffee. Too many rules and lines to follow.
> So I. Stay home and made this little cutie for my Kelly 25, she has not has her own bag insert before. Now she proud to come out with the holly grail insert that I made from the left over Hermes shoes bag(  that I used the logo to made face mask.)
> She still beautiful without the logo but has ribbons instead.


Gorgeous and so functional!


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> It’s my DH’s birthday (and it’s one of those “big” ones with a zero as the second digit) and normally I’d bake but I am surprisingly busy today...and we figured supporting our favorite local bakery is a great idea. Excellent choice - the mocha cheesecake is delicious and goes perfect with coffee (and beautiful, but I was so eager for cake and didn’t take a photo...)
> 
> I also donated my original budget for DH’s birthday gift (something H obviously) to Feeding America since we can’t go to the store - with his full support of course. In his words - the fact we and our loved ones are all healthy and well is the only gift he wants. Stay well everyone


Happy birthday to him and what a lovely gift to those who need it. How nice, and it feels so good to hear his reason. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> My Clutch of the Day
> Noir Octogone. Not only do I wish I had somewhere to carry it, I wish I was wearing it with my red kimono....preferably to a charity event.  (I bought the kimono when I was 25. It’s 45 years old but I still love it, especially at Christmas time.) The chair is old, too...and held together with pegs. Who am I kidding, everything in my house is old, starting with me. But I like it that way so it’s good....
> View attachment 4697526


I adore your posts, as much for your humor as the pictures.


----------



## diane278

momoc said:


> the mocha cheesecake is delicious and goes perfect with coffee


Happy Birthday to your DH!
IMO, cheesecake goes with anything & everything.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

meowlett said:


> My Porosus sisters, Senta and Kundry,  have been bored out of their minds.
> View attachment 4710808
> 
> View attachment 4710807


Gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## meowlett

My Lego pirates are trying a new sail.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today I out of thing to make but H dust bags still have some for me to play with.
I come up with this crossbody bag and I like it so much, I think I will use this one for many months. It is a perfect substitute for my Birkin and Kelly. It has an H logo but doesn't scream out expensive or will hurt another feeling. When I am in a crown, travel situation, and do not wish any attention I will turn the logo inside.
I hope my creation today will inspire you all. 
Have a good quarantine day. One day at a time.


----------



## Narnanz

tlamdang08 said:


> Today I out of thing to make but H dust bags still have some for me to play with.
> I come up with this crossbody bag and I like it so much, I think I will use this one for many months. It is a perfect substitute for my Birkin and Kelly. It has an H logo but doesn't scream out expensive or will hurt another feeling. When I am in a crown, travel situation, and do not wish any attention I will turn the logo inside.
> I hope my creation today will inspire you all.
> Have a good quarantine day. One day at a time.


Very clever.
Have you enjoyed making them?
Looks like you have as we have enjoyed seeing your labours.
Im sure there are a few here who want to order some.


----------



## tlamdang08

Narnanz said:


> Very clever.
> Have you enjoyed making them?
> Looks like you have as we have enjoyed seeing your labours.
> Im sure there are a few here who want to order some.


Thank you for asking 
Of course, I love to do this, but not the same bag insert every day. That is why every day I come up with something different, even with a small different still count as different  
The best thing when I do this is: time is flying as fast as I don't even know that time to eat or sleep. I am so focused on what to do or mistakes that I made. I had to finish or fit it before the next day. 
I have to come up with something different for my clients if I do open a shop. I like to custom for them to enjoy to fit their need and lifestyle. Right now, let's focus on improving my skill first.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for asking
> Of course, I love to do this, but not the same bag insert every day. That is why every day I come up with something different, even with a small different still count as different
> The best thing when I do this is: time is flying as fast as I don't even know that time to eat or sleep. I am so focused on what to do or mistakes that I made. I had to finish or fit it before the next day.
> I have to come up with something different for my clients if I do open a shop. I like to custom for them to enjoy to fit their need and lifestyle. Right now, let's focus on improving my skill first.


Your skills look pretty great to me!


----------



## diane278

@meowlett and @sf_newyorker, I’m really getting into those little toy people you two have. And maybe some dinosaurs. And toy horses......time to shop!


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> @meowlett and @sf_newyorker, I’m really getting into those little toy people you two have. And maybe some dinosaurs. And toy horses......time to shop!


They are fun.  By the way, they have very diversified pirates these days.


"Just hand over the Kelly bracelet and nobody will be harmed."


----------



## Hillychristie

Inspired by diane278 's jade rice bowl, I decided to eat my quinoa edamame salad from a Japanese bowl, hand made by a dear friend who attended pottery lessons in Tokyo.
Have a restful weekend, tpf .


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Inspired by diane278 's jade rice bowl, I decided to eat my quinoa edamame salad from a Japanese bowl, hand made by a dear friend who attended pottery lessons in Tokyo.
> Have a restful weekend, tpf .


It’s beautiful....and I bet it tastes better in a bowl handmade by someone special to you.....


----------



## JA_UK

Did a little baking yesterday...a simple pineapple upside down cake


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Inspired by diane278 's jade rice bowl, I decided to eat my quinoa edamame salad from a Japanese bowl, hand made by a dear friend who attended pottery lessons in Tokyo.
> Have a restful weekend, tpf .


Gorgeous indeed - and the C eye candy!!!!


----------



## DrTr

JA_UK said:


> Did a little baking yesterday...a simple pineapple upside down cake
> View attachment 4712188
> View attachment 4712189


Yikes - looks lovely and I can tell everything tastes better with H!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> @meowlett and @sf_newyorker, I’m really getting into those little toy people you two have. And maybe some dinosaurs. And toy horses......time to shop!


very talented, imaginative people here, enjoying all!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> They are fun.  By the way, they have very diversified pirates these days.
> View attachment 4712103
> 
> "Just hand over the Kelly bracelet and nobody will be harmed."


I love your pirates!. Such great memories you inspire!
Was totally in with pirates in later grade school. Our library had a whole shelf on pirates and their biographies, including female pirates! Learned only decades later shared surname with a famous one whose reputation was take the ship, not the lives. Pretty much a “trade you” approach.


----------



## loh

JA_UK said:


> Did a little baking yesterday...a simple pineapple upside down cake
> View attachment 4712188
> View attachment 4712189



Yum!!  Looks delish!


----------



## More bags

Hillychristie said:


> Inspired by diane278 's jade rice bowl, I decided to eat my quinoa edamame salad from a Japanese bowl, hand made by a dear friend who attended pottery lessons in Tokyo.
> Have a restful weekend, tpf .


Looks delicious and your C is gorgeous.


----------



## meowlett

Hello Kitty Kitty...  The five lions from the Voltron set.  We have the set forever and finally have the time to assemble it.

ROAR!!!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Hello Kitty Kitty...  The five lions from the Voltron set.  We have the set forever and finally have the time to assemble it.
> ROAR!!!
> View attachment 4712376


I’ve ordered some legos.  Amazon is deciding when they’ll send them to me as I type. I’m hopeful....


----------



## ladysarah

JA_UK said:


> Did a little baking yesterday...a simple pineapple upside down cake
> View attachment 4712188
> View attachment 4712189


Mmmmmm!


----------



## leechiyong

I'm so enjoying knowing there are so many fellow fans of both H and Lego.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

momoc said:


> It’s my DH’s birthday (and it’s one of those “big” ones with a zero as the second digit) and normally I’d bake but I am surprisingly busy today...and we figured supporting our favorite local bakery is a great idea. Excellent choice - the mocha cheesecake is delicious and goes perfect with coffee (and beautiful, but I was so eager for cake and didn’t take a photo...)
> 
> I also donated my original budget for DH’s birthday gift (something H obviously) to Feeding America since we can’t go to the store - with his full support of course. In his words - the fact we and our loved ones are all healthy and well is the only gift he wants. Stay well everyone


What a great gift you made for DH !!  This cake looks delicious and I'm a sucker of mocha cakes.  Happy Belated Birthday to your hubby!!


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie was feeling a little crafty today - cooped up inside in the rain. Made herself an H jewelry/coin tray and a few cute storage boxes.


----------



## tlamdang08

buffalogal said:


> Ellie was feeling a little crafty today - cooped up inside in the rain. Made herself an H jewelry/coin tray and a few cute storage boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712600


so cute...


----------



## Pampelmuse

buffalogal said:


> Ellie was feeling a little crafty today - cooped up inside in the rain. Made herself an H jewelry/coin tray and a few cute storage boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712600


Wow! ”a little” just got a new definition....


----------



## diane278

I sort of lost it in the candy aisle yesterday. I ended up with a faux charcuterie board. The theme was chocolate & mint. To balance out the excessive sugar, I took my coffee black. Turns out, one mint was enough.  If you’ve got a sweet tooth, stop by.....there’s plenty.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Dressing up my Birkin and having coffee. Have a nice day!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I sort of lost it in the candy aisle yesterday. I ended up with a faux charcuterie board. The theme was chocolate & mint. To balance out the excessive sugar, I took my coffee black. Turns out, one mint was enough.  If you’ve got a sweet tooth, stop by.....there’s plenty.
> View attachment 4712915


Now, that's my kind of a charcuterie!! Who would ever argue with chocolate and mint? YUM!!


----------



## runner1234

JA_UK said:


> Did a little baking yesterday...a simple pineapple upside down cake
> View attachment 4712188
> View attachment 4712189


Looks even more scrumptious on H china! Perfect with coffee!


----------



## runner1234

Leo the Lion said:


> Dressing up my Birkin and having coffee. Have a nice day!


Drooling over your Birkin and gorgeous mini pouchette!


----------



## Leo the Lion

runner1234 said:


> Drooling over your Birkin and gorgeous mini pouchette!


Thanks so much!! Stay safe!


----------



## DrTr

Leo the Lion said:


> Dressing up my Birkin and having coffee. Have a nice day!


LOVE your Birkin and your jungle love love twilly!  And your cutie pastel MP (don’t you just love the LV holiday bags?!) looks great with your twilly and your gorgeous B. Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

It’s a beautiful sunny day. But I’m still sheltering in place while wishing I was going out.....my Craie BdC is napping on a sheepskin rug as she’s acclimated to living cooped up in the closet, so this is actually a bit of freedom for her......


----------



## mcpro

they are both ready to play


----------



## Leo the Lion

DrTr said:


> LOVE your Birkin and your jungle love love twilly!  And your cutie pastel MP (don’t you just love the LV holiday bags?!) looks great with your twilly and your gorgeous B. Enjoy!


Thank you!! I am so in love with the colors.


----------



## DreamingPink

mcpro said:


> they are both ready to play
> 
> View attachment 4713195


Love these cheerful colors!


----------



## tlamdang08

After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
And...
I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> they are both ready to play
> 
> View attachment 4713195


Love the colors of your B


----------



## pinkorchid20

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


Loving this and impatiently awaiting the result!


----------



## tlamdang08

pinkorchid20 said:


> Loving this and impatiently awaiting the result!


Thankk you!!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


I'll be cheering you on


----------



## Summerof89

mcpro said:


> they are both ready to play
> 
> View attachment 4713195


what are their colors? both so beautiful


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the colors of your B


 thank you 



Summerof89 said:


> what are their colors? both so beautiful


 B30 in Feu , and K28  Rose extreme, thank you!


----------



## DrTr

An


mcpro said:


> they are both ready to play
> 
> View attachment 4713195


And they are both decked out and gorgeous!!! It’s so hard when our lovelies can’t go out and play isn’t it?


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


What a lovely way to make your Herbag very personal and unique, love the image you chose. You have courage indeed - but I bet it will come back to you quickly. Can’t wait to see her!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


You can do this and it will be beautiful!


----------



## aksaiyo

At first I wasn’t super into Rouge Vif as a color for my Kelly twilly, but it pops beautifully against all my black bags


----------



## Rockerchic

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


I love the image and can't wait to see the results!!! You got this!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“And yet, if you look in the mirror, can the same not be said about you?”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Our path is determined by the roll of a dice not from our hand.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “What we considered halcyon days, long gone.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “But, do you remember...”


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> I'll be cheering you on





DrTr said:


> What a lovely way to make your Herbag very personal and unique, love the image you chose. You have courage indeed - but I bet it will come back to you quickly. Can’t wait to see her!





diane278 said:


> You can do this and it will be beautiful!





Rockerchic said:


> I love the image and can't wait to see the results!!! You got this!


Thank you everyone.  I can’t wait too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Update with my bag. The set that I am ordering is on back order. They will be here around 5/20. I just can’t wait so I started with colors pencil first to see my skill still there or have fallen with time....


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


Such a pretty design!  Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.


You're very brave but because you're such a great illustrator I think the finished design will look incredible on the bag!
Good luck! I can't wait to see it now


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Such a pretty design!  Can't wait to see the results.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You're very brave but because you're such a great illustrator I think the finished design will look incredible on the bag!
> Good luck! I can't wait to see it now


Thank you, I have to wait for a while to finishe it. But pencil colors still give me a happy results. Can’t wait too.
Ad here is the front and back in pencil colors


----------



## diane278

Look at this sort of fun puzzle. Can you guess what it is? (My table with the slits in it might not be the best place for assembling).


It’s my octogone.....sitting on a pile of gray clothing in a fitting room.


Here’s the photo I posted yesterday (I think....time has blurred)


 I found a place where you submit photos online and they make them into an 80 piece custom puzzle.


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> Look at this sort of fun puzzle. Can you guess what it is? (My table with the slits in it might not be the best place for assembling).
> View attachment 4713762
> 
> It’s my octogone!
> View attachment 4713760
> 
> Here’s the photo I posted yesterday (I think....time has blurred)
> View attachment 4713766
> 
> I found a place where you submit photos online and they make them into an 80 piece custom puzzle.


That is such a great idea...and fun too.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Look at this sort of fun puzzle. Can you guess what it is? (My table with the slits in it might not be the best place for assembling).
> View attachment 4713762
> 
> It’s my octogone.....sitting on a pile of gray clothing in a fitting room.
> View attachment 4713760
> 
> Here’s the photo I posted yesterday (I think....time has blurred)
> View attachment 4713766
> 
> I found a place where you submit photos online and they make them into an 80 piece custom puzzle.


oH i Love this idea too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## leechiyong

Just received a tulip bud vase from Tulip Town.  I don't have any fresh blooms, so I figured some H florals would do.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4713431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “And yet, if you look in the mirror, can the same not be said about you?”
> 
> View attachment 4713429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our path is determined by the roll of a dice not from our hand.”
> 
> View attachment 4713428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “What we considered halcyon days, long gone.”
> 
> View attachment 4713430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “But, do you remember...”


These are all so tremendously imaginative! I always look forward to them- thanks


----------



## Cookiefiend

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4713431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “And yet, if you look in the mirror, can the same not be said about you?”
> 
> View attachment 4713429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our path is determined by the roll of a dice not from our hand.”
> 
> View attachment 4713428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “What we considered halcyon days, long gone.”
> 
> View attachment 4713430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “But, do you remember...”


Love love love!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“...Do you remember what you wanted to be?”



	

		
			
		

		
	
“No! Do not let the effects of the blasted vials speak for us.”



“Lighten my heart and remind me again, sister.”


----------



## jimmie staton

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4714135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “...Do you remember what you wanted to be?”
> 
> View attachment 4714137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “No! Do not let the effects of the blasted vials speak for us.”
> 
> View attachment 4714144
> 
> “Lighten my heart and remind me again, sister.”


Love it ! Please publish a book on your quotes... or at least send me a list of them... I secretly weave them in general conversation and write them on my Note cards and stationery that I send out. (yeah, I STILL write handwritten letters and Thank You Note Cards)... they seem to leave a lasting impact on my captive audience... I know I am captivated every time I see your picture posts with quotes. 
"J!m"


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4713431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “And yet, if you look in the mirror, can the same not be said about you?”
> sooooo truuuuuue!
> View attachment 4713429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our path is determined by the roll of a dice not from our hand.”
> 
> View attachment 4713428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “What we considered halcyon days, long gone.”
> 
> View attachment 4713430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “But, do you remember...”


----------



## diane278

Today’s outfit: a losange & a face mask.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, I have to wait for a while to finishe it. But pencil colors still give me a happy results. Can’t wait too.
> Ad here is the front and back in pencil colors


love it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

jimmie staton said:


> Love it ! Please publish a book on your quotes... or at least send me a list of them... I secretly weave them in general conversation and write them on my Note cards and stationery that I send out. (yeah, I STILL write handwritten letters and Thank You Note Cards)... they seem to leave a lasting impact on my captive audience... I know I am captivated every time I see your picture posts with quotes.
> "J!m"


Thanks - this is such a nice compliment. Once upon a time I wanted to be a novelist. This thread is proving to be such an escape and challenge! I’m blessed to still have a job and working longish hours remotely while photographing and coming up with the tale. Now that the ‘NY Pause’ is mandated until at May 15, I must needs to pace and stretch this storyline .


----------



## jimmie staton

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks - this is such a nice compliment. Once upon a time I wanted to be a novelist. This thread is proving to be such an escape and challenge! I’m blessed to still have a job and working longish hours remotely while photographing and coming up with the tale. Now that the ‘NY Pause’ is mandated until at May 15, I must needs to pace and stretch this storyline .


Hi sf_newyorker, Honored. That "Once upon a time" is NOW ! That "NY Pause" is really getting to me too. I am in New Jersey and I shop and play in NYC all the time... especially Fifth Avenue, Madison Avenue and Soho. There is nothing like the 'In Store' experience and I am needing my fix real bad right about now !!! lol. As I was rereading my reply to your earlier post, I meant to say " Your poetic words leave an impact on me, and I leave an impact on my captive audience while using your quotes. (please forgive me for taking particular liberties on your intellectual properties... please don't sue me for copyright (copy write...lol) infringement) Your photographs are vivid award winning cinematography worthy and your captions, tells a tale of a more intricate nature that is so relatable and visually stunning... leaving you wanting more, and not ever wanting the story to end.
Keep it coming sf_newyorker, in your own poetically literary and photographic way(s), please continue the saga... spare no expense on story line, plot, dialogue and pictures. The way you write... you could never be accused of using too much verbiage... and the way you photograph with quotes makes me Thank GOD for my eyeballs !
Wishing you the very best of wealth, health and happiness... and may all your dreams come true
"J!m"


----------



## poptarts

Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks - this is such a nice compliment. *Once upon a time I wanted to be a novelist. * This thread is proving to be such an escape and challenge! I’m blessed to still have a job and working longish hours remotely while photographing and coming up with the tale. Now that the ‘NY Pause’ is mandated until at May 15, I must needs to pace and stretch this storyline .


I think that time has come. It seems to me that you are a novelist.


----------



## diane278

poptarts said:


> Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


Love it!


----------



## MAGJES

poptarts said:


> Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


Very cute!  I have this scarf too!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> Update with my bag. The set that I am ordering is on back order. They will be here around 5/20. I just can’t wait so I started with colors pencil first to see my skill still there or have fallen with time....


Looks great! I’m excited for you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Looks great! I’m excited for you.


Thank you. My niece asked me if I let her paint my bag. She feels like it is safer under her brushes, her eyes , her skills than mine.


----------



## tlamdang08

MAGJES said:


> Very cute!  I have this scarf too!


Me too, pale pink is so sweet.


poptarts said:


> Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


love this idea!!! That is a cute bag!!!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks - this is such a nice compliment. Once upon a time I wanted to be a novelist. This thread is proving to be such an escape and challenge! I’m blessed to still have a job and working longish hours remotely while photographing and coming up with the tale. Now that the ‘NY Pause’ is mandated until at May 15, I must needs to pace and stretch this storyline .


You ARE a novelist- this is a gripping tale, written poetically, and we are all waiting for the next chapter. Nailed it


----------



## Hillychristie

Another version of the pineapple upside down cake with almonds. Hang in there and stay healthy, tpf .


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Another version of the pineapple upside down cake with almonds. Hang in there and stay healthy, tpf .


Looks like a beautiful sunflower. So cheerful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

poptarts said:


> Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


Adorable!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“I’m near certain you don’t need to reach far back to awaken those dreams again...”







“Hah! Rein in my heart, but is that a smile?”


----------



## ladysarah

poptarts said:


> Been really into lightweight fabric bags lately so decided to make my own with a 35 silk


very pretty! Can you show us how you did it as I would also like to a go...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I feel like I’m trapped in an alternate equine universe in the LEGO movie ...


----------



## sf_newyorker

Israeli_Flava said:


> I feel like I’m trapped in an alternate equine universe in the LEGO movie ...


 Turn away tomorrow - there be more horses coming. One protagonist is quite horse-mad (likely because every other H scarf I own has a horse), and the other protagonist comments on this in his own way. Close your eyes.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Turn away tomorrow - there be more horses coming. One protagonist is quite horse-mad (likely because every other H scarf I own has a horse), and the other protagonist comments on this in his own way. Close your eyes.


I just ordered toy horses from Amazon.....I couldn’t stop myself.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> Turn away tomorrow - there be more horses coming. One protagonist is quite horse-mad (likely because every other H scarf I own has a horse), and the other protagonist comments on this in his own way. Close your eyes.


No worries.... Everything is awesome! 
Seriously, I find it entertaining.
I'm just waiting for you to pull out Super H and weave a Batman Lego into the story for your whimsical fans!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Israeli_Flava said:


> No worries.... Everything is awesome!
> Seriously, I find it entertaining.
> I'm just waiting for you to pull out Super H and weave a Batman Lego into the story for your whimsical fans!


 Oh my goodness- you must have access to my photo album! Yesterday  I took a picture of something that my sister said: hey that’s Batman!


----------



## diane278

Israeli_Flava said:


> I feel like I’m trapped in an alternate equine universe in the LEGO movie ...


Please....take me! Take me!


----------



## tlamdang08

My garden required  attention, so I stayed the whole day outside.  Some of H-small leather goods kept me smiling. And here are the winners...
I need something yellow from small leather goods....


----------



## Lejic

tlamdang08 said:


> My garden required  attention, so I stayed the whole day outside.  Some of H-small leather goods kept me smiling. And here are the winners...
> I need something yellow from small leather goods....


Love the colors!!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I think that time has come. It seems to me that you are a novelist.


I was thinking librettist.....@sf_newyorker's last piece was very operatic!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> My garden required  attention, so I stayed the whole day outside.  Some of H-small leather goods kept me smiling. And here are the winners...
> I need something yellow from small leather goods....



The beautiful outdoors and beautiful H pieces - what a great combination!


----------



## tlamdang08

Lejic said:


> Love the colors!!





loh said:


> The beautiful outdoors and beautiful H pieces - what a great combination!


Thank you!!!


----------



## paula24jen

JA_UK said:


> Today back to working from home, with some horsies!
> 
> View attachment 4709664


I’m mulling over in my mind if it’s possible to fashion silk bridles out of twillies or spaghetti silk? I may have to sit and think in the garden...!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> My garden required  attention, so I stayed the whole day outside.  Some of H-small leather goods kept me smiling. And here are the winners...
> I need something yellow from small leather goods....


Lovely colors and sunshine. It’s damp and grey again in my part of the world so I needed this.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Let me guess - more ponies, er, I mean horses...ponies...both.”


----------



## shrpthorn

I was watching Ben Hur for Easter (the "best" version with Charleton Heston) and this was the lead in for the movie:
_"First time in history,
We can save the human race by lying in front of the TV and doing nothing.
Let's not mess this up."_
Quote ex Vision TV

DH & I had a good chuckle.....


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Lovely colors and sunshine. It’s damp and grey again in my part of the world so I needed this.


 Sending some sunshine to your part of the world. Hope this will bring more creative for you to write more. Love reading your posts every day.


----------



## loh

Getting ready for virtual cocktail hour.  I can't even remember the last time I wore lipstick.


----------



## diane278

I bought my unicorn a unicorn of her own.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cleaning some of my bags today and this color just cheers me up.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> I found this article from 2012 featuring the making of a Kelly bag and its impact as a statussymbol.
> The mug is from Arabia, Finland, showing a scene of the Muminfamily. I call this ”Mumin goes Hermès” due to the colouring. At a certain point you start seeing THE orange colour in everything... I wonder what that says about my mental health status right now. We haven’t had a H store since january 2020 and are anxiously awaiting the opening of a new one in September. Regarding the current situation I fear for further delay...
> View attachment 4711073


Channelling Pampelmuse! This mug is a gift from a lovely friend a couple of years ago and has followed me and Kelly ever since!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Getting ready for virtual cocktail hour.  I can't even remember the last time I wore lipstick.


Gorgeous!  That medor    I’m with you - I got 2 new H lipsticks 2 days before I started sheltering in place. They are waiting patiently for a debut. Lip Medex balm is about as fancy as I get these days


----------



## DrTr

Addicted to bags said:


> Cleaning some of my bags today and this color just cheers me up.
> 
> View attachment 4715990


Yikes!  I faint with delight!  Is this Rose poupre? Whatever color it is stunning!!!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I bought my unicorn a unicorn of her own.....
> View attachment 4715877


Too funny! And how perfect. I still think of Docride showing her barenia Birkin as a “saddlebag”. So you do have a true unicorn, now x 2.


----------



## Rockerchic

Addicted to bags said:


> Cleaning some of my bags today and this color just cheers me up.
> 
> View attachment 4715990


Beautiful!! what color is that?


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!  That medor    I’m with you - I got 2 new H lipsticks 2 days before I started sheltering in place. They are waiting patiently for a debut. Lip Medex balm is about as fancy as I get these days



Yep, burts bees lip balm has been about as much as I've done too in the past 5 weeks.  It took me a second to get used to color on my face again.  I think I was blinded my by lips for a bit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Addicted to bags said:


> Cleaning some of my bags today and this color just cheers me up.
> 
> View attachment 4715990


Oh happy, happy color!! 
Cheered me up too!


----------



## jimmie staton

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4714817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I’m near certain you don’t need to reach far back to awaken those dreams again...”
> 
> View attachment 4714818
> 
> View attachment 4714819
> 
> View attachment 4714816
> 
> “Hah! Rein in my heart, but is that a smile?”


sf_newyorker, very clever and action packed ! The plot thickens !! Let more adventures ensue !!!
I'm on the edge of my seat !!!!
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4715454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Let me guess - more ponies, er, I mean horses...ponies...both.”
> 
> View attachment 4715455
> View attachment 4715456
> View attachment 4715457


sf_newyorker, what will she ever decide ? Inquiring minds want to know !
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> It’s my DH’s birthday (and it’s one of those “big” ones with a zero as the second digit) and normally I’d bake but I am surprisingly busy today...and we figured supporting our favorite local bakery is a great idea. Excellent choice - the mocha cheesecake is delicious and goes perfect with coffee (and beautiful, but I was so eager for cake and didn’t take a photo...)
> 
> I also donated my original budget for DH’s birthday gift (something H obviously) to Feeding America since we can’t go to the store - with his full support of course. In his words - the fact we and our loved ones are all healthy and well is the only gift he wants. Stay well everyone



OMG, that looks delicious
H-Bday to your DH


----------



## papertiger

Hillychristie said:


> Inspired by diane278 's jade rice bowl, I decided to eat my quinoa edamame salad from a Japanese bowl, hand made by a dear friend who attended pottery lessons in Tokyo.
> Have a restful weekend, tpf .



I'm enjoying the food on this thread as much as the H


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> After I saw @etoupebirkin pandemic project turn out so amazingly beautiful. I want to give my Herbag a little bit of colors. I plan to send my bag to his studio to get a quote and decided what I like on my bag. But  My DH gives me a lot of courage to paint on it myself. (I had worked as an artist while I am in college. But many years have passed and I haven’t painted anything since I got married.)
> I don’t want to mess it up since it Hermes but the other me keep bugging me like ...” why not”.
> And...
> I have found a perfect image that I really like. While I have to wait for the set of brushes + acrylic paint set to come. I would like to share with you  a prepared job. During this week I will draw this image over and over many times until I can hold my breath and paint without hesitation on the real bag. Wish me luck please. I don’t want to ruin my first Hermes bag.



I wish you luck but I'm so nervous on you (and it's already such a pretty colour)


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> Look at this sort of fun puzzle. Can you guess what it is? (My table with the slits in it might not be the best place for assembling).
> View attachment 4713762
> 
> It’s my octogone.....sitting on a pile of gray clothing in a fitting room.
> View attachment 4713760
> 
> Here’s the photo I posted yesterday (I think....time has blurred)
> View attachment 4713766
> 
> I found a place where you submit photos online and they make them into an 80 piece custom puzzle.



Brilliant idea

I recently completed a Roy Lichtenstein style puzzle, I think yours looks even harder to complete though.


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Too funny! And how perfect. I still think of Docride showing her barenia Birkin as a “saddlebag”. So you do have a true unicorn, now x 2.



This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!


----------



## diane278

papertiger said:


> Brilliant idea
> 
> I recently completed a Roy Lichtenstein style puzzle, I think yours looks even harder to complete though.


It’s still not done! I’m not sure I’m a “puzzle person”.


----------



## tlamdang08

Addicted to bags said:


> Cleaning some of my bags today and this color just cheers me up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715990


Your Lindy is so beautiful. Love those tulips in the background, too. Thanks for sharing 


Holsby said:


> Channelling Pampelmuse! This mug is a gift from a lovely friend a couple of years ago and has followed me and Kelly ever since!
> View attachment 4716108


Love it! And the Twilly is my favorite 


loh said:


> Yep, burts bees lip balm has been about as much as I've done too in the past 5 weeks.  It took me a second to get used to color on my face again.  I think I was blinded my by lips for a bit.


I am same boat with you. I am still trying to get used to the bright and bold colors.  You Medor is beautiful!!! But I love the Ceramic behind it. Gorgeous piece of art!!!



papertiger said:


> I wish you luck but I'm so nervous on you (and it's already such a pretty colour)


The worst case is hand it over to the real artist hands


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20 years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255


wow, they are truly collectible pieces!!!!loveeeeee them!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I just ordered toy horses from Amazon.....I couldn’t stop myself.


can your metal-men security team ride them?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

loh said:


> Getting ready for virtual cocktail hour.  I can't even remember the last time I wore lipstick.


Ha! this house arrest is really extending the life expectancy of H’s new lipsticks! altho the lip balm and I are having twice-daily meetings.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> I am same boat with you. I am still trying to get used to the bright and bold colors.  You Medor is beautiful!!! But I love the Ceramic behind it. Gorgeous piece of art!!!



Thank you!    I love seeing your crafty pieces of art.   I've never been a crafty one myself, but seeing yours may inspire me to give a try one of these days.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255



That saddle is gorgeous!  It goes with your B so well.  I will have to show my daughter the picture of your saddle.  She's going to love it.


----------



## jimmie staton

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255


Giddy-Up with Hermes diane278 !
"J!m"


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> can your metal-men security team ride them?


Just read your post and tried them. Nope. Their leg span isn’t wide enough...but I still have some coming....so maybe those will work.....


----------



## shopanonymous

TeeCee77 said:


> Some eye candy. I just adore anemone
> It’s a beautiful day and kind of itching to get my bags back out.


I LOVE anemone also! An anemone CDC w/GHW was my first H purchase. So beautiful!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Just read your post and tried them. Nope. Their leg span isn’t wide enough...but I still have some coming....so maybe those will work.....


MMs will wrangle, no doubt.


----------



## diane278

shopanonymous said:


> I LOVE anemone also! An anemone CDC w/GHW was my first H purchase. So beautiful!


I haven’t seen anemone irl, but I’m betting I’d love it, too. The photos are always stunning....


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Thank you!    I love seeing your crafty pieces of art.   I've never been a crafty one myself, but seeing yours may inspire me to give a try one of these days.


thank you for enjoying my pieces
This is one of my favorites so far. It is keeping me happy and make me younger 20 years


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Your turn, brother.”


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> thank you for enjoying my pieces
> This is one of my favorites so far. It is keeping me happy and make me younger 20 years


Did you design a new shape for the face masks? It doesn’t look like any I’ve seen before.....the light summery look is refreshing.. .


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Channelling Pampelmuse! This mug is a gift from a lovely friend a couple of years ago and has followed me and Kelly ever since!
> View attachment 4716108


Hej Holsby! Enjoy to be mug- twin with you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rockerchic said:


> Beautiful!! what color is that?


Thank you. Rose Poudre


----------



## 27leborse

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So happy to see another Western rider here! My saddle was similarly tooled but black and sadly now long gone along with my beloved Arabian/Quarter gelding. It would have been the perfect companion for my noir chèvre Birkin 30, even without the tooled silver hardware! Thanks so much for the inspired memories!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh happy, happy color!!
> Cheered me up too!


Thank you Cookiefiend. Your avatar name cheers me up too


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255


Wow diane278, love this photograph. And your saddle looks well loved and well used. Bet you miss riding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diane278

@27leborse, 
You’re the first Western rider I’ve run across on tpf! Central California was full of ranches in the 60’s.  My first horse was also a Quarter gelding. My saddle only survived because I left it on a horse ranch.  Growing up with horses was wonderful, although I didn’t realize what a privilege it was at the time. No one else in my family rode, but I think it’s part of my DNA now.  The memories are good, aren’t they?!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> This is my old saddle. I haven’t used it in 20+ years.  Nor have I cleaned it or polished the silver (obviously!). I left it at a friends ranch for his granddaughter to use.....but she never did. I think I should go out and clean it up....but thinking I should and actually doing it, are two very different things!    Still, when the bag arrived, I took it out to the ranch for photos, despite my friend thinking I’d lost my mind. The bag, the saddle & the rider....we’re all happily vintage!
> View attachment 4716252
> 
> View attachment 4716255


I LOVE this!!  So happy you "lost your mind" and took those photos!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Did you design a new shape for the face masks? It doesn’t look like any I’ve seen before.....the light summery look is refreshing.. .


This is the new style call 3D face mask with a pocket to insert the filter and I am not the designer of it. , My friend sent me the link and I like it. I am making those face masks for my nieces with my daughter leftover fabric from a long time ago.


----------



## Genie27

My recent exit strategy - it’s still too cold - although we’ve had a few sunny days. I love wearing my iris scarf (Lisbon) with my Bleu Pain jypsiere (Florence). The grey jacket (London) is getting a fair bit of use, and goes well with my cashmere purple/silver skirt (made by moi). 

I miss traveling and picking up H souvenirs along the way. But I think that’s out for most of this year.


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> thank you for enjoying my pieces
> This is one of my favorites so far. It is keeping me happy and make me younger 20 years


That is so cute!


----------



## WKN

My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> My recent exit strategy - it’s still too cold - although we’ve had a few sunny days. I love wearing my iris scarf (Lisbon) with my Bleu Pain jypsiere (Florence). The grey jacket (London) is getting a fair bit of use, and goes well with my cashmere purple/silver skirt (made by moi).
> 
> I miss traveling and picking up H souvenirs along the way. But I think that’s out for most of this year.


Love your exit strategy redux!  And hearing the history of where you got things. Sounds lovely, and I’m with you, figure true travel won’t be safe for a long while. But seeing your lovelies helps a bit - you look great.


----------



## DrTr

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876


What GORGEOUS BB beauties!!  Love every single one.


----------



## Pampelmuse

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876


Hi WKN, what a gorgeous collection. If you get tired of them, I will be happy to take care of them . What kind of bag is the one on the right han side? Very elegant!! Congrats


----------



## diane278

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876





Pampelmuse said:


> Hi WKN, what a gorgeous collection. If you get tired of them, I will be happy to take care of them . What kind of bag is the one on the right han side? Very elegant!! Congrats


@Pampelmuse, You beat me to it! I was going to offer to host a business trip/conference for those beauties. @WKN...my offer still stands.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4716454
> 
> @27leborse,
> You’re the first Western rider I’ve run across on tpf! Central California was full of ranches in the 60’s.  My first horse was also a Quarter gelding. My saddle only survived because I left it on a horse ranch.  Growing up with horses was wonderful, although I didn’t realize what a privilege it was at the time. No one else in my family rode, but I think it’s part of my DNA now.  The memories are good, aren’t they?!


Somewhat off topic as no H, but you’ve made me so nostalgic for my horse loving childhood. The saddles were a lot less interesting in England some time in the 1980s, but I loved my ponies so much!


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> Somewhat off topic as no H, but you’ve made me so nostalgic for my horse loving childhood. The saddles were a lot less interesting in England some time in the 1980s, but I loved my ponies so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717179


Since Hermès started as makers of riding tack, including saddles, which they still make.....its not so off topic. I love that photo. So glad you shared it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Since Hermès started as makers of riding tack, including saddles, which they still make.....its not so off topic. I love that photo. So glad you shared it!


Aww thank you!


----------



## diane278

When you get your unicorn a unicorn of its own, but don’t establish ‘_appropriate rules of behavior_’, you might wake up to a herd in a few days.  My B is not amused by all the horsing around.....


----------



## califl

aksaiyo said:


> At first I wasn’t super into Rouge Vif as a color for my Kelly twilly, but it pops beautifully against all my black bags
> View attachment 4713412


Didn’t think I’d be into this but love this so much!


----------



## califl

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876


Wow! Your Dalvy is such a beauty! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tlamdang08

On the way to delivery homemade masks to friends and family. I hope this One hour drive each ways will release my stress from being trap at home for so long.
My Kelly Strap works so well with the Hermes’s dust bag  that I turn into my Hermes’s messenger bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876


Wow, beautiful family


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> When you get your unicorn a unicorn of its own, but don’t establish ‘_appropriate rules of behavior_’, you might wake up to a herd in a few days.  My B is not amused by all the horsing around.....
> View attachment 4717252


Just love this!  Made me bust out laughing. Sort of like hangers in the closet. You put things away for the day, you open the closet and empty hangers bred overnight. Your unis and horsies have been busy. I can just see your Birkin saying “madame is NOT down with this”


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Just love this!  Made me bust out laughing. Sort of like hangers in the closet. You put things away for the day, you open the closet and empty hangers bred overnight. Your unis and horsies have been busy. I can just see your Birkin saying “madame is NOT down with this”


From now on, all unicorns will shelter in place in their own individual stalls.....and remain at least 6’ apart.


----------



## Hillychristie

WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876





WKN said:


> My BBs H bags are having their little conference today. No twillys/charms on my big babies since they are not going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716876


Sorry, Ms B is late for the conference because she's dolling herself up with the nano scarf. Now she's locked out and browsing the magazines 

This forum is full of creative juices. Any idea what I can do with the H magazines and brochures?


----------



## missconvy

This forum is full of creative juices. Any idea what I can do with the H magazines and brochures?[/QUOTE]
I made mine into dividers for my agenda. See post #1392 if you’re curious. Bookmarks? Collage? They’re very pretty


----------



## missconvy

Hillychristie said:


> Sorry, Ms B is late for the conference because she's dolling herself up with the nano scarf. Now she's locked out and browsing the magazines
> 
> This forum is full of creative juices. Any idea what I can do with the H magazines and brochures?





missconvy said:


> This forum is full of creative juices. Any idea what I can do with the H magazines and brochures?


I made mine into dividers for my agenda. See post #1392 if you’re curious. Bookmarks? Collage? They’re very pretty [/QUOTE]
Oops quote didn’t work


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Sorry, Ms B is late for the conference because she's dolling herself up with the nano scarf. Now she's locked out and browsing the magazines
> 
> This forum is full of creative juices. Any idea what I can do with the H magazines and brochures?


It looks like there are too many to frame....unless you just frame a selection you like best. I like framed prints hung on the back wall of my closet or leaned on a closet self.  I have a number of booklets and brochures of Elsa Peretti’s jewelry designs and I’ve never figured out what to do with them. Now you’ve got me thinking.....


----------



## DrTr

diane278, your unicorns are a BAD influence round here. My unicorn pedicure socks absconded with my anemone calvi and took a pic this morning!  They may be wonderful creatures, but perhaps a bit ill behaved. 

ps. The longer I shelter at home the stranger I’m getting I think


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> diane278, your unicorns are a BAD influence round here. My unicorn pedicure socks absconded with my anemone calvi and took a pic this morning!  They may be wonderful creatures, but perhaps a bit ill behaved.
> ps. The longer I shelter at home the stranger I’m getting I think
> View attachment 4717812



I think they have a false sense of power from that horn on their heads.  I agree that they have a  very entitled attitude! I’d lock up that calvi some place safe, if I were you......
My unicorn Birkin has been grounded to its closet shelf for now.....I’m considering putting her in the guest room closet where she’d be surrounded by the random stuff I’ve been sticking in there....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I think they have a false sense of power from that horn on their heads.  I agree that they have a  very entitled attitude! I’d lock up that calvi some place safe, if I were you......
> My unicorn Birkin has been grounded to its closet shelf for now.....I’m considering putting her in the guest room closet where she’d be surrounded by the random stuff I’ve been sticking in there....


Yes, I agree I think it MUST be that horn on their head!  I have safely locked away my H bags slg’s scarves and bracelets just in case. One can’t be too careful around these sly creatures  and it sounds like your Birkin is safely in time out now. Whew. Just in time I’d say.  She clearly was the ringleader.


----------



## diane278

I’ve been craving Taco Bell tacos and today I caved in.  I requested 2 tacos and mild sauce. This is what they put into the bag. 
Clearly, although toilet paper may be in short supply.....rest assured, there’s plenty of mild sauce out there.....


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> I’ve been craving Taco Bell tacos and today I caved in.  I requested 2 tacos and mild sauce. This is what they put into the bag.
> Clearly, although toilet paper may be in short supply.....rest assured, there’s plenty of mild sauce out there.....
> View attachment 4717878


They know what’s up. You can never just use one sauce on a taco! I need minimum two per taco, then I save the remaining sauce packets for other things like fries or scramble eggs (when I could still eat eggs)... yummmy


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> diane278, your unicorns are a BAD influence round here. My unicorn pedicure socks absconded with my anemone calvi and took a pic this morning!  They may be wonderful creatures, but perhaps a bit ill behaved.
> 
> ps. The longer I shelter at home the stranger I’m getting I think
> 
> View attachment 4717812


 same boat with you


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> same boat with you


Thanks for your validation  and support dear tlamdang08 - it’s wearing to be at home so much. Today is day 45 for me, yikes hadn’t counted for awhile. I know we all are likely having time issues like “what day is this” and how did it get to be 4:00. But just the normalcy of hopping in the car and running to Target just because or being back in my lovely serene office are missing, and even when they lift the orders I’m not thrilled about being out much as not nearly enough testing is done!!  So glad diane (mild taco sauce) started this lovely thread!!  Hang in there t - we will all be out again at some point


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’ve been craving Taco Bell tacos and today I caved in.  I requested 2 tacos and mild sauce. This is what they put into the bag.
> Clearly, although toilet paper may be in short supply.....rest assured, there’s plenty of mild sauce out there.....
> View attachment 4717878


OMG haven't had Taco Bell in ages but this gave me a huge jones for it.  Next nice day I'm venturing out for pickup.   

Will verify if they have lots of sauce!  LOL.


----------



## diane278

@DrTr, Having been retired for 7 years, I was already used to being in a time warp. But the loss of freedom and spontaneous activities has been really challenging.  Even when things loosen up, I’m not sure how confident I’ll be about going out and mingling with people.  I’m guessing it will take me quite a while. Coming here and being able to joke around and escape, has really helped me. I know this is a place where I can find people who are making the best of this situation.  Your comments always make me smile. 

For my entire life, I’ve been a source of rather odd ideas, and I see no reason to stop now. So.....next week I’m going in search of those big, fat steak fries.  The ones that are truly huge wedges of hot, greasy, salty heaven.  When I find them, you’ll see a photo of them perched on my H tray.....


----------



## Genie27

Mmmmm.....fries!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> @DrTr, Having been retired for 7 years, I was already used to being in a time warp. But the loss of freedom and spontaneous activities has been really challenging.  Even when things loosen up, I’m not sure how confident I’ll be about going out and mingling with people.  I’m guessing it will take me quite a while. Coming here and being able to joke around and escape, has really helped me. I know this is a place where I can find people who are making the best of this situation.  Your comments always make me smile.
> 
> For my entire life, I’ve been a source of rather odd ideas, and I see no reason to stop now. So.....next week I’m going in search of those big, fat steak fries.  The ones that are truly huge wedges of hot, greasy, salty heaven.  When I find them, you’ll see a photo of them perched on my H tray.....



Diane, it sounds so gooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’ve been craving Taco Bell tacos and today I caved in.  I requested 2 tacos and mild sauce. This is what they put into the bag.
> Clearly, although toilet paper may be in short supply.....rest assured, there’s plenty of mild sauce out there.....
> View attachment 4717878


Taco Bell is a great idea! Tomorrow’s trip to usps might take longer than usual.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Still waiting for colors


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> @DrTr, Having been retired for 7 years, I was already used to being in a time warp. But the loss of freedom and spontaneous activities has been really challenging.  Even when things loosen up, I’m not sure how confident I’ll be about going out and mingling with people.  I’m guessing it will take me quite a while. Coming here and being able to joke around and escape, has really helped me. I know this is a place where I can find people who are making the best of this situation.  Your comments always make me smile.
> 
> For my entire life, I’ve been a source of rather odd ideas, and I see no reason to stop now. So.....next week I’m going in search of those big, fat steak fries.  The ones that are truly huge wedges of hot, greasy, salty heaven.  When I find them, you’ll see a photo of them perched on my H tray.....


I’m with you - even if we open up in May, I’m not planning a quick foray back into the world. I may even continue to work from home, and be very careful about doing much. There just isn’t enough  information, testing or planning, people are getting antsy to  “get the economy open” but that doesn’t mesh with a real public health plan to do it safely. I feel so badly for everyone that lost jobs, got furloughed, works on the front lines.  No easy answers and no easy path. But like you this is a wonderful thread with kind creative and lovely people like you and it helps! Huzzah to you for starting it back when. It’s been a great source of fun. 

Big fat golden salty steak fries on H sounds heavenly!  Please share them!  Then of course it will kick off a craving for me and maybe a few others  post away.


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> I’m with you - even if we open up in May, I’m not planning a quick foray back into the world. I may even continue to work from home, and be very careful about doing much. There just isn’t enough  information, testing or planning, people are getting antsy to  “get the economy open” but that doesn’t mesh with a real public health plan to do it safely. I feel so badly for everyone that lost jobs, got furloughed, works on the front lines.  No easy answers and no easy path. But like you this is a wonderful thread with kind creative and lovely people like you and it helps! Huzzah to you for starting it back when. It’s been a great source of fun.
> 
> Big fat golden salty steak fries on H sounds heavenly!  Please share them!  Then of course it will kick off a craving for me and maybe a few others  post away.


Thank you for your kind words. This thread IS fun.....more than I ever imagined it might be. Of course, the day we no longer need it, will be a day to celebrate.  Until then, we all have this place to get together and hang out.....and continue our antics.

Tomorrow....the search for steak fries.


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. This thread IS fun.....more than I ever imagined it might be. Of course, the day we no longer need it, will be a day to celebrate.  Until then, we all have this place to get together and hang out.....and continue our antics.
> 
> Tomorrow....the search for steak fries.


See, steak frites to me are the long skinny crisp (1/4” cross section) type, but not shoestring - those are even skinnier. So I’m curious to see what you get. 
~ your very serious potato enthusiast 

Think of me as the tater version of the bubba gump shrimp guy - never met a potato dish I didn’t like. 

My favourite make-at-home version is Jaime Oliver’s parboiled skin-on wedges, tossed in olive oil, smashed garlic, even a pinch of chilli powder, on a hot baking tray for 20 minutes. Rough them up a bit with a fork after parboil/drain and the outsides get crispy. 

And twice baked potatoes with the works - green onions, cheddar, (bacon), broccoli Or anything else you can think of. 

My gift to you all for starting and contributing to this thread.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> See, steak frites to me are the long skinny crisp (1/4” cross section) type, but not shoestring - those are even skinnier. So I’m curious to see what you get.
> ~ your very serious potato enthusiast
> 
> Think of me as the tater version of the bubba gump shrimp guy - never met a potato dish I didn’t like.
> 
> My favourite make-at-home version is Jaime Oliver’s parboiled skin-on wedges, tossed in olive oil, smashed garlic, even a pinch of chilli powder, on a hot baking tray for 20 minutes. Rough them up a bit with a fork after parboil/drain and the outsides get crispy.
> 
> And twice baked potatoes with the works - green onions, cheddar, (bacon), broccoli Or anything else you can think of.
> 
> My gift to you all for starting and contributing to this thread.


Well, that recipe made my stomach growl in anticipation!


----------



## loh

We are starting week 7 of staying at home.  I have gotten into somewhat of a routine and admit that I kind of like this taking a step back from the hectic days before this.  I still have to get some work done, so I brought in a couple of friends to the home office to make sure I am productive so I can play tennis later.  But, as usual, I'm procrastinating by surfing TPF.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“That is not your be-all and end-all.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “We glide the same heavens - are _my _wits addled, brother?”



“Perhaps you can add another nightmare. Please, search my pack - I always carry a spare.”


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4718302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That is not your be-all and end-all.”
> 
> View attachment 4718305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We glide the same heavens - are _my _wits addled, brother?”
> 
> View attachment 4718306
> 
> “Perhaps you can add another nightmare. Please, search my pack - I always carry a spare.”
> 
> View attachment 4718299



Her face is so expressive.  Love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Genie27 said:


> See, steak frites to me are the long skinny crisp (1/4” cross section) type, but not shoestring - those are even skinnier. So I’m curious to see what you get.
> ~ your very serious potato enthusiast
> 
> Think of me as the tater version of the bubba gump shrimp guy - never met a potato dish I didn’t like.
> 
> My favourite make-at-home version is Jaime Oliver’s parboiled skin-on wedges, tossed in olive oil, smashed garlic, even a pinch of chilli powder, on a hot baking tray for 20 minutes. Rough them up a bit with a fork after parboil/drain and the outsides get crispy.
> 
> And twice baked potatoes with the works - green onions, cheddar, (bacon), broccoli Or anything else you can think of.
> 
> My gift to you all for starting and contributing to this thread.



I've eaten the steak frites you are referring to served with steak tartare
I've also eaten the big steak fries like what  Diane I think is referring to.. Like a cut up yukon in quarters   (I  salt them with truffle salt & more than a drizzle of olive oil)
& bake until crispy served along with roquefort


----------



## loh

Love Of My Life said:


> I've eaten the steak frites you are referring to served with steak tartare
> I've also eaten the big steak fries like what  Diane I think is referring to.. Like a cut up yukon in quarters   (I  salt them with truffle salt & more than a drizzle of olive oil)
> & bake until crispy served along with roquefort



Yum, steak tartare and frites.    Oh, to be able to go out and dine.  One of the things I am most looking forward to doing again.


----------



## miriel

I made my face mask from one of the dust bags of my Oran - here it is with my B35.


----------



## tlamdang08

I miss caring for her....
So Today she has a meeting and practices social distance.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> See, steak frites to me are the long skinny crisp (1/4” cross section) type, but not shoestring - those are even skinnier. So I’m curious to see what you get.
> ~ your very serious potato enthusiast
> Think of me as the tater version of the bubba gump shrimp guy - never met a potato dish I didn’t like.
> My favourite make-at-home version is Jaime Oliver’s parboiled skin-on wedges, tossed in olive oil, smashed garlic, even a pinch of chilli powder, on a hot baking tray for 20 minutes. Rough them up a bit with a fork after parboil/drain and the outsides get crispy.
> And twice baked potatoes with the works - green onions, cheddar, (bacon), broccoli Or anything else you can think of.
> My gift to you all for starting and contributing to this thread.



I’ll be trying your Jamie Oliver recipe soon!  I’m a potato lover.  I don’t discriminate.....but sometimes I crave the big ones and sometimes I crave thin ones.



Love Of My Life said:


> I've eaten the steak frites you are referring to served with steak tartare. I've also eaten the big steak fries like what  Diane I think is referring to.. Like a cut up yukon in quarters   (I  salt them with truffle salt & more than a drizzle of olive oil) & bake until crispy served along with roquefort



The big fries I was referring to are larger (and less wedge shaped) than the ones I got today at the deli. But that restaurant doesn’t start their take-out until 4pm.  These are the wedges (about 5”) but they made them while I waited, so I could “test” them on the way home.....and they passed the test!



I seriously need to add more H China to my life!


----------



## tlamdang08

Before the pandemic, I was waiting for the Twilly hair tie. But now I am tired of waiting so I make my own.


----------



## poptarts

Thank you ladies for your kind words! The little knotted bag is based on my Emily Levine bag, which I had been using non-stop for the past few months, and thought a H silk version would be perfect for summmer 









ladysarah said:


> very pretty! Can you show us how you did it as I would also like to a go...



Loop the a side of the scarf through the handle ring; make sure the inside is facing up.
Grab the two corners of the scarf and loop it through the handle ring one more time.
Tie them together in a bow (you'll need to do a double knot); repeat on the other side and you're done!


----------



## poptarts

Another silk knotted bag (per H scarf card)


----------



## diane278

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words! The little knotted bag is based on my Emily Levine bag, which I had been using non-stop for the past few months, and thought a H silk version would be perfect for summmer
> Loop the a side of the scarf through the handle ring; make sure the inside is facing up.
> Grab the two corners of the scarf and loop it through the handle ring one more time.
> Tie them together in a bow (you'll need to do a double knot); repeat on the other side and you're done!





poptarts said:


> Another silk knotted bag (per H scarf card)


Thank you for sharing these great ideas!  I think they’ll be really useful & fun as we move into warmer weather.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’ll be trying your Jamie Oliver recipe soon!  I’m a potato lover.  I don’t discriminate.....but sometimes I crave the big ones and sometimes I crave thin ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The big fries I was referring to are larger (and less wedge shaped) than the ones I got today at the deli. But that restaurant doesn’t start their take-out until 4pm.  These are the wedges (about 5”) but they made them while I waited, so I could “test” them on the way home.....and they passed the test!
> 
> View attachment 4718405
> 
> I seriously need to add more H China to my life!


I’ve been on a potato kick lately but too lazy to make and bake wedges. Sadly my potatoes have ended up in a boiling pot of water soon to become salad or mashed.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4718302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That is not your be-all and end-all.”
> 
> View attachment 4718305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We glide the same heavens - are _my _wits addled, brother?”
> 
> View attachment 4718306
> 
> “Perhaps you can add another nightmare. Please, search my pack - I always carry a spare.”
> 
> View attachment 4718299


Love this!!


----------



## MAGJES

tlamdang08 said:


> Before the pandemic, I was waiting for the Twilly hair tie. But now I am tired of waiting so I make my own.


Very pretty!


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> Well, my most developed domestic skill set is laundry. True, there’s not much competition there, but I can do laundry like nobody’s business. And I love doing it. I’m serious about this.  I even have a 6 level drying rack for sweaters. I’m self-taught. Do I have any laundry loving sisters out there?


Have we been separated at birth!?! I think the only reason I like laundry is that I was not allowed to do my own laundry when I was growing up. Reverse psychologyit works!!


shrpthorn said:


> I was watching Ben Hur for Easter (the "best" version with Charleton Heston) and this was the lead in for the movie:
> _"First time in history,
> We can save the human race by lying in front of the TV and doing nothing.
> Let's not mess this up."_
> Quote ex Vision TV
> 
> DH & I had a good chuckle.....


Too funny!


loh said:


> Getting ready for virtual cocktail hour.  I can't even remember the last time I wore lipstick.


Virtual cocktails? How exciting! Off to google this...


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> Have we been separated at birth!?! I think the only reason I like laundry is that I was not allowed to do my own laundry when I was growing up. Reverse psychologyit works!!
> Too funny!
> Virtual cocktails? How exciting! Off to google this...


 For me, I think getting the laundry done is part of having an orderly closet. I’ve always liked rearranging clothing closets while my kitchen cabinets can run amok without it bothering me at all.


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> For me, I think getting the laundry done is part of having an orderly closet. I’ve always liked rearranging clothing closets while my kitchen cabinets can run amok without it bothering me at all.


It makes sense. I’m sure Marie Kondo loves laundry for that reason tooI find it relaxing. I guess it’s my meditation or yoga.


----------



## Naessi

loh said:


> We are starting week 7 of staying at home.  I have gotten into somewhat of a routine and admit that I kind of like this taking a step back from the hectic days before this.  I still have to get some work done, so I brought in a couple of friends to the home office to make sure I am productive so I can play tennis later.  But, as usual, I'm procrastinating by surfing TPF.



Such pretty friends you have to keep you company at your home office! What a prefect colour combination for a B. Is it bleu nuit?


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Fine.”


----------



## loh

Naessi said:


> Such pretty friends you have to keep you company at your home office! What a prefect colour combination for a B. Is it bleu nuit?



Thank you!  The B is black chevre.  The Medor is bleu nuit.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4719016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Fine.”
> 
> View attachment 4719015
> View attachment 4719014
> View attachment 4719017



Love the graphics on your scarf.  I find them very fitting for the times.  Trying to hold our heads up high while feeling the weight of the current status of the world.


----------



## keodi

DrTr said:


> diane278, your unicorns are a BAD influence round here. My unicorn pedicure socks absconded with my anemone calvi and took a pic this morning!  They may be wonderful creatures, but perhaps a bit ill behaved.
> 
> ps. The longer I shelter at home the stranger I’m getting I think
> 
> View attachment 4717812


Beautiful! an Anemone calvi is on the list.


DrTr said:


> I’m with you - even if we open up in May, I’m not planning a quick foray back into the world. I may even continue to work from home, and be very careful about doing much. *There just isn’t enough  information, testing or planning, people are getting antsy to  “get the economy open” but that doesn’t mesh with a real public health plan to do it safely. I feel so badly for everyone that lost jobs, got furloughed, works on the front lines.  No easy answers and no easy path.* But like you this is a wonderful thread with kind creative and lovely people like you and it helps! Huzzah to you for starting it back when. It’s been a great source of fun.
> 
> Big fat golden salty steak fries on H sounds heavenly!  Please share them!  Then of course it will kick off a craving for me and maybe a few others  post away.


I agree with you on this.


tlamdang08 said:


> I miss caring for her....
> So Today she has a meeting and practices social distance.


I love your Birkin, and your back yard.


tlamdang08 said:


> Before the pandemic, I was waiting for the Twilly hair tie. But now I am tired of waiting so I make my own.


I love the twilly hair tie!


----------



## tlamdang08

keodi said:


> Beautiful! an Anemone calvi is on the list.
> 
> I agree with you on this.
> 
> I love your Birkin, and your back yard.
> 
> I love the twilly hair tie!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

All I requested was a little emotional support.  “Just perch on the mantel and look nice,” I requested. And look who sneaks out to catch some rays while napping on a hedge. Where did I go wrong?!  I provided a safe, comfortable home.  And I’m still being met with defiance!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Love the graphics on your scarf.  I find them very fitting for the times.  Trying to hold our heads up high while feeling the weight of the current status of the world.


Yes, perfect metaphor- thanks sf_newyorker!


----------



## Hillychristie

When life gives you lemons, make oranges (not lemonade)...staying home has made me gone bananas actually


----------



## Jana123

Ladies! Thanks for the inspiration! Thanks to you I found a great way to make use of my scarf and belt piece that were sitting around in my closet!


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> When life gives you lemons, make oranges (not lemonade)...staying home has made me gone bananas actually


What a gorgeous, happy photo! Thanks


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> All I requested was a little emotional support.  “Just perch on the mantel and look nice,” I requested. And look who sneaks out to catch some rays while napping on a hedge. Where did I go wrong?!  I provided a safe, comfortable home.  And I’m still being met with defiance!
> View attachment 4719269


love your medor!  The green of the hedge looks gorgeous and provides a floofy bed for her misbehaving self. 



Hillychristie said:


> When life gives you lemons, make oranges (not lemonade)...staying home has made me gone bananas actually


LOVE your K - you are a color fiend as well it appears! Color is helping my mood during this crazy time. 



Jana123 said:


> View attachment 4719576
> View attachment 4719577
> 
> Ladies! Thanks for the inspiration! Thanks to you I found a great way to make use of my scarf and belt piece that were sitting around in my closet!


how fun and lovely!  Do you worry about the scarf getting soiled or snagged?  I love this idea but am a little chicken to try.


----------



## DrTr

I am on day 48 now of WFH. Yikes. I took a photo for sheltering in place with LV from my couch, so because it’s full of color and pop and some H decided to post here. My Kelly and vision agenda and my little Labrador peek a book and my airpods are my WFH supplies today, the pastel bag and pochette from LV are spring pops that are sort of kid like just to make me happy. (and hopefully some of you)! 

When it is “relatively safe” to go out this summer, I have a feeling I will be carrying my canvas pieces most often so I can wipe them down without damage. But Miss K and I are itching to get dressed up and hit the ... park?!  Happy and hopefully healthy Wednesday to all!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hillychristie said:


> When life gives you lemons, make oranges (not lemonade)...staying home has made me gone bananas actually


This photo gives me such a huge smile. I want to steal everything in it.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’ve been craving Taco Bell tacos and today I caved in.  I requested 2 tacos and mild sauce. This is what they put into the bag.
> Clearly, although toilet paper may be in short supply.....rest assured, there’s plenty of mild sauce out there.....
> View attachment 4717878


Taco Bell must read this thread—new Hulu advert for 8-pack for $10. Oh, the cruelty!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“_That_ did not happen.”

“I suspect you have an admission too, sister. We share the sky with scales, feather, fur, blood. Why not alloy of unknown origins?”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Show-off.”

“Only around you, brother. Now on to more serious matters...”


----------



## diane278

I’ve been wanting an H pouch. I found one about 5 days ago. It arrived this morning. 


I think it’s from the men’s 2017 collection. I just knew it would work for me. ......I know I need to work on my scarf collection.....


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ok, this is a rebus! Try to figure out what it means...


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I’ve been wanting an H pouch. I found one about 5 days ago. It arrived this morning.
> View attachment 4719848
> 
> I think it’s from the men’s 2017 collection. I just knew it would work for me. ......I know I need to work on my scarf collection.....


What a great pouch!  And I love your scarf too. I have 4 from men’s scarves, they often do some great patterns and colors. To me no scarf is particularly gendered - whatever we love works. And I like yours.


----------



## heifer

My black beauty


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> What a great pouch!  And I love your scarf too. I have 4 from men’s scarves, they often do some great patterns and colors. To me no scarf is particularly gendered - whatever we love works. And I like yours.


I agree.....I’m so addicted to grays that my SA pulls from the men’s all the time.


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Ok, this is a rebus! Try to figure out what it means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719905


I’m going to take a wild guess: _A gift from heaven unlocked. ???  A gift from Hermès heaven unlocked.  ???_
IDK....


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> Ok, this is a rebus! Try to figure out what it means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719905



Hermes has reopened for deliveries!


----------



## GoldFish8

loh said:


> Hermes has reopened for deliveries!


Really?! I ordered something after the website shut down... wonder if they will ship it to me


----------



## loh

GoldFish8 said:


> Really?! I ordered something after the website shut down... wonder if they will ship it to me



Yes, it's been posted on the U.S. site.  Oh happy day!


----------



## MooMooVT

loh said:


> Yes, it's been posted on the U.S. site.  Oh happy day!
> 
> View attachment 4719995


The best day since the whole Covid lockdown started! (Including my birthday last week!)


----------



## loh

MooMooVT said:


> The best day since the whole Covid lockdown started! (Including my birthday last week!)



Happy belated birthday!  Now you can treat yourself to a nice bday goodie!


----------



## DrTr

Wowza let the H party begin!!  I was VERY restrained and ordered one tiny treat, the noir/blanc brides de gala nano scarf for my Kelly. I’ve been watching that little cutie during sheltering and decided I must have only one version of BdG and this was it!!  It’s just so tiny and cute, and some lovely H tpfr posted this tiny treasure on her black Birkin somewhere in this thread and I fell in love, so thanks to you!! I’ve not been very drawn to BdG ever til this little silk. Now the waiting begins!  

I’ll post pics when she arrives. Now I can enjoy the anticipation. I got so interested last week in having something on its way to anticipate, I ordered a new IPad Pro last week to arrive next week, and though I love my Apple family, nothing like H!!  I know everyone is thrilled, and I bet some grand new H will appear soon here - can’t wait everyone!!


----------



## MooMooVT

loh said:


> Happy belated birthday!  Now you can treat yourself to a nice bday goodie!


Thank you! I ordered 3 lippies and the Grand Manage Bandana Love for my birthday treat - now just waiting for shipping. But the minute Tigre Royal Fleuri in pink reappears, I'm ordering that puppy as well. That was my first choice but literally minutes before I checked out online it sold out  But I'm excited for the Granda Manage - I've been eyeing that one for a while and I apparently can't get enough pink!


----------



## DrTr

MooMooVT said:


> Thank you! I ordered 3 lippies and the Grand Manage Bandana Love for my birthday treat - now just waiting for shipping. But the minute Tigre Royal Fleuri in pink reappears, I'm ordering that puppy as well. That was my first choice but literally minutes before I checked out online it sold out  But I'm excited for the Granda Manage - I've been eyeing that one for a while and I apparently can't get enough pink!


Happy late Birthday - just looked at your Bandana and I LOVE it!  I’ve been in total pink and purple mode myself. Good luck with getting Tigre in pink. Pink just  rocks, and I can’t wait to see your lippies and bandana. Isn’t it amazing how even a small H treat can perk us up?!


----------



## MooMooVT

DrTr said:


> Happy late Birthday - just looked at your Bandana and I LOVE it!  I’ve been in total pink and purple mode myself. Good luck with getting Tigre in pink. Pink just  rocks, and I can’t wait to see your lippies and bandana. Isn’t it amazing how even a small H treat can perk us up?!


Thank you! I was on a purple jag as well - pink and purple have always been my go-to colors and I rarely even notice I'm doing it until the items pile up! 

I'm so excited to get this baby in my collection. I've been drawn to it so many times that it's really meant to be. Now if I can just escape this house and find a place to wear it... 

These days (like many, I'm sure) it is the small things that make me happy. I was a bit down yesterday, thought I've been fairly optimistic throughout this whole quarantine. Today's announcement of the H distribution reopening was the ray of sunshine I needed! Even if it doesn't ship for a few days, just knowing the wheels are in motion makes me happy. 

I'm excited to try the H lippies. I ordered Rose Boise, Rouge H (matte), and Rose Encens. I've been wearing the same Mac color (Twig, matte) for about 20 years so I'm excited to mix it up. BIG DOINGS coming my way


----------



## DrTr

heifer said:


> My black beauty


Black beauty AND green beauty!!


----------



## DrTr

MooMooVT said:


> Thank you! I was on a purple jag as well - pink and purple have always been my go-to colors and I rarely even notice I'm doing it until the items pile up!
> 
> I'm so excited to get this baby in my collection. I've been drawn to it so many times that it's really meant to be. Now if I can just escape this house and find a place to wear it...
> 
> These days (like many, I'm sure) it is the small things that make me happy. I was a bit down yesterday, thought I've been fairly optimistic throughout this whole quarantine. Today's announcement of the H distribution reopening was the ray of sunshine I needed! Even if it doesn't ship for a few days, just knowing the wheels are in motion makes me happy.
> 
> I'm excited to try the H lippies. I ordered Rose Boise, Rouge H (matte), and Rose Encens. I've been wearing the same Mac color (Twig, matte) for about 20 years so I'm excited to mix it up. BIG DOINGS coming my way


Yes, small things help. This week has been a lower one, sorry yesterday was tough. We will have to get creative on where to wear them! 

 I think you will love the H lipsticks. I bought 2 a week before they closed the distribution centers, Rose Zinzolin and the Ltd lavender. Except for the chemical flowery taste (which I mitigate by wearing lip medex underneath) I love these lipsticks. The colors are astonishing, and in the lipstick thread the same color looks different on everyone. They did an amazing job with the colors and how they look. I don’t wear them much right now, I feel silly wandering around my house in lipstick 

And yes BIG birthday doings soon for you - glad you got a pickmeup order in!!


----------



## MooMooVT

DrTr said:


> in the lipstick thread the same color looks different on everyone.


This was my dilemma - they all look so different on everyone! I'm excited to try them out and post pics with the hope it helps others. I'm 51 with rosacea and otherwise pasty Irish skin so it's hard to see colors on others and know what will work on me. I'm just going to enjoy experimenting for the first time in a long time!

Glad you're enjoying your H lipsticks. The reviews are strong so I'm excited. That they're refillable makes them even better


----------



## Cookiefiend

MooMooVT said:


> Thank you! I ordered 3 lippies and the Grand Manage Bandana Love for my birthday treat - now just waiting for shipping. But the minute Tigre Royal Fleuri in pink reappears, I'm ordering that puppy as well. That was my first choice but literally minutes before I checked out online it sold out  But I'm excited for the Granda Manage - I've been eyeing that one for a while and I apparently can't get enough pink!


Happy belated birthday! I hope you find the TRF in pink - it is fabulous! I love pink, and have way too many pink scarves, but can’t resist it!


----------



## MooMooVT

Cookiefiend said:


> Happy belated birthday! I hope you find the TRF in pink - it is fabulous! I love pink, and have way too many pink scarves, but can’t resist it!


Thank you, Cookie! Same with pink. The struggle is real. Especially when you don't resist...


----------



## Cookiefiend

MooMooVT said:


> Thank you, Cookie! Same with pink. The struggle is real. Especially when you don't resist...


 Guilty!


----------



## Onye54

miriel said:


> I made my face mask from one of the dust bags of my Oran - here it is with my B35.
> 
> View attachment 4718379



That’s very clever! Looks great and your bag


----------



## paula24jen

Practised the scarf in hair thing again today - still not a good look for me however hard I try - but took inspiration from an earlier post and fashioned a bag using the Romance belt thing, which until now has languished unused in its box. It’s the only H thing I’ve ever bought which I thought was a bit rubbish, however I may be able to use it after all...


----------



## Pampelmuse

Pampelmuse said:


> Ok, this is a rebus! Try to figure out what it means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719905


As nobody tries to solve the riddle - here comes the answer:

Though lockdown (the Cadenalock deep inte package) prevails, we still/ again have the onlineshop delivering heavenly things to us!


----------



## Pampelmuse

heifer said:


> My black beauty


Oh, I do like your green beauty more!


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> I’m going to take a wild guess: _A gift from heaven unlocked. ???  A gift from Hermès heaven unlocked.  ???_
> IDK....


Haha, almost. Or another version.


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> As nobody tries to solve the riddle - here comes the answer:
> 
> Though lockdown (the Cadenalock deep inte package) prevails, we still/ again have the onlineshop delivering heavenly things to us!


I tried!  (But failed)  Post #1878 page 126. Simultaneous posts!


----------



## Pampelmuse

loh said:


> Hermes has reopened for deliveries!


Good guess! Almost, or another version.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“The old refrain...”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “...walk and talk...”



“...keep to the bowels each hour...”



“...ignore eyes that glower...”


----------



## tlamdang08

Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever 
.....


----------



## diane278

I actually planned to use a clutch for a quick errand but chickened out and ended up just taking some cash out and leaving the octogone in the car trunk......


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I actually planned to use a clutch for a quick errand but chickened out and ended up just taking some cash out and leaving the octogone in the car trunk......
> View attachment 4720631


 I understand this feeling, been there done that. Be careful


----------



## Jana123

DrTr said:


> love your medor!  The green of the hedge looks gorgeous and provides a floofy bed for her misbehaving self.
> 
> LOVE your K - you are a color fiend as well it appears! Color is helping my mood during this crazy time.
> 
> how fun and lovely!  Do you worry about the scarf getting soiled or snagged?  I love this idea but am a little chicken to try.


I do, but as I hardly ever wear scarfs I'd rather use it as a bag an risk it getting snagged than not use it at all...


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
> The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
> Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever
> .....



Love the photo with the bike!  It looks like it belongs in a magazine.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
> The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
> Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever
> .....



Love the photo with the bike!  It looks like it belongs in a magazine.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
> The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
> Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever
> .....



Love the photo with the bike!  It looks like it belongs in a magazine.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
> The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
> Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever
> .....


SO gorgeous and so is your yard!!



diane278 said:


> I actually planned to use a clutch for a quick errand but chickened out and ended up just taking some cash out and leaving the octogone in the car trunk......
> View attachment 4720631


Don’t blame you. I have a hard time imagining when I feel ok about being out and about especially with an H leather bag!!! I think easy wipe canvas or PVC for me for awhile. 



Jana123 said:


> I do, but as I hardly ever wear scarfs I'd rather use it as a bag an risk it getting snagged than not use it at all...


 good for you - I might try one of my scarves like this as yours looks great!  I wear (or used to wear!) scarves every day to work, but I like this look so much. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heifer

Pampelmuse said:


> Oh, I do like your green beauty more!



She always steals the spotlight to the other ones... they have feelings too and can get quite jealous.


----------



## DrTr

heifer said:


> She always steals the spotlight to the other ones... they have feelings too and can get quite jealous.


They are ALL beautiful!!!


----------



## loh

She's patiently waiting her turn to go out and pick up dinner.


----------



## diane278

I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
This arrived today:
A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...



I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place



Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.



Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


That’s a fun idea.


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/



Great idea!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


Very pretty!


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


Love it!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


I really like both!!  The longer my hair gets during sheltering, the more I’m gathering into a ponytail. No reason not to do it in style like you


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


clever lady! but we knew that!


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I spend part of my day foraging for miscellaneous items.....
> This arrived today:
> A Hermès scrunchie & button.....the button is covered in a Hermès scarf scrap and has a hair elastic on the back...
> View attachment 4720877
> 
> 
> I have thinning hair so it won’t fill the scrunchie on it’s own. I used the elastic on the button to hold it in place
> View attachment 4720879
> 
> 
> Then I put the scrunchie on around the button.
> View attachment 4720880
> 
> 
> Here’s what it would look like if I could get a good angle on the photo above
> View attachment 4720878


So cute!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Friday break in action! The talent wanted to mug for the iPhone camera. 





@loh - seeing your K made me miss mine!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> She's patiently waiting her turn to go out and pick up dinner.


is that colvert? 
she's stunning


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> Friday break in action! The talent wanted to mug for the iPhone camera.
> 
> View attachment 4721141
> View attachment 4721142
> 
> 
> @loh - seeing your K made me miss mine!



Happy Friday!  Love your K!   Glad to see the talent having some fun, especially kitty.   

Here is mine taking her morning nap with some friends and a blankie.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> is that colvert?
> she's stunning



Thank you!     She is vert fonce.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Happy Friday!  Love your K!   Glad to see the talent having some fun, especially kitty.
> 
> Here is mine taking her morning nap with some friends and a blankie.



 So so sweet. Our kitties look alike.


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Friday break in action! The talent wanted to mug for the iPhone camera.
> 
> View attachment 4721141
> View attachment 4721142
> 
> 
> @loh - seeing your K made me miss mine!


What a gorgeous deep rich Kelly - I love the veining, and of course “the talent”


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Happy Friday!  Love your K!   Glad to see the talent having some fun, especially kitty.
> 
> Here is mine taking her morning nap with some friends and a blankie.


What a cutie.


----------



## dooneybaby

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine SO has a good relationship with my garden’s rose, lemon and zucchini (zucchini I brought from suppliers)
> The sky is grey but doesn't affect them. A good temperature for a garden day activities.
> Have a good day. Our state still not relax on the beaches and national parks, lockdown seems like forever
> .....


This BIRKIN has me drooling!!!


----------



## Genie27

Ok....are you ready, girls and boys? I have a reveal, as promised..,,,,,


----------



## Genie27

I now will disappear for a few hours. Or longer.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Genie27 said:


> I now will disappear for a few hours. Or longer.


And explain later that you fell asleep or forgot that you promised a reveal


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> I now will disappear for a few hours. Or longer.



Too funny!


----------



## meowlett

Genie27 said:


> I now will disappear for a few hours. Or longer.


Hey, not funny!  Spill!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I now will disappear for a few hours. Or longer.


Don’t mind me, I’ll be fine....someday.....

Maybe...


----------



## Genie27

sf_newyorker said:


> And explain later that you fell asleep or forgot that you promised a reveal





luckylove said:


> Too funny!





meowlett said:


> Hey, not funny!  Spill!





diane278 said:


> Don’t mind me, I’ll be fine....someday.....
> 
> Maybe...



Sorry, excuse apropos of our times - ‘had a zoom meeting’


----------



## Genie27

Aah, where were we....

Let’s see what’s in the bag...
(Please bear with me, this is my first reveal!) 


Any guesses?


----------



## meowlett

Space pirate girl encounters Hermes pink monsters.




Someone needs instant gratification when it comes to revelations...


----------



## meowlett

Genie27 said:


> Aah, where were we....
> 
> Let’s see what’s in the bag...
> (Please bear with me, this is my first reveal!)
> View attachment 4721439
> 
> Any guesses?



Scarves?  Can we get the picture of the pile?


----------



## Genie27

One more hint...


----------



## Genie27

meowlett said:


> Scarves?  Can we get the picture of the pile?


Not that exciting, I’m afraid - these are “office supplies” that I neglected to open right away when I first got them, and then decided to wait till *my birthday* to do a 24-step reveal for this thread.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Not that exciting, I’m afraid - these are “office supplies” that I neglected to open right away when I first got them, and then decided to wait till *my birthday* to do a 24-step reveal for this thread.


Must be a very nice office!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Friday break in action! The talent wanted to mug for the iPhone camera.
> 
> View attachment 4721141
> View attachment 4721142
> 
> 
> @loh - seeing your K made me miss mine!


They all deserve a break! LOVE your Kelly!!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Happy Friday!  Love your K!   Glad to see the talent having some fun, especially kitty.
> 
> Here is mine taking her morning nap with some friends and a blankie.


DH and I are "ooohhhhh.." Perfect nap time companions. 
As sf_newyorker knows, we swoon over any ginger cat ( one of ours is a ginger, so we are suckers)


----------



## meowlett

Genie27 said:


> Not that exciting, I’m afraid - these are “office supplies” that I neglected to open right away when I first got them, and then decided to wait till *my birthday* to do a 24-step reveal for this thread.


I think there is a CDC or Kelly bracelet in one of the boxes.

I think it is the Kelly bracelet because the box is on the skinnier side.


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> Not that exciting, I’m afraid - these are “office supplies” that I neglected to open right away when I first got them, and then decided to wait till *my birthday* to do a 24-step reveal for this thread.


A Ulysses notebook? Or refill? An agenda cover? Or to quote an old move Airplane - a hat, a brooch, a pterodactyl?  I’m really goofy staying home all the time. Can’t wait to see your reveals.


----------



## Genie27

meowlett said:


> I think there is a CDC or Kelly bracelet in one of the boxes.
> 
> I think it is the Kelly bracelet because the box is on the skinnier side.


I wish I had a Kelly bracelet in one! These are much more mundane and sundry items. No Mini K or exotic CDC is gonna pop out of these boxes, I’m afraid.


----------



## Genie27

DrTr said:


> A Ulysses notebook? Or refill? An agenda cover? Or to quote an old move Airplane - a hat, a brooch, a pterodactyl?  I’m really goofy staying home all the time. Can’t wait to see your reveals.


I have 20 photos lined up....I see your goofy and raise you Yosemite Sam after a long hard cold winter.


----------



## Narnanz

Genie27 said:


> Not that exciting, I’m afraid - these are “office supplies” that I neglected to open right away when I first got them, and then decided to wait till *my birthday* to do a 24-step reveal for this thread.


two flat objects and one square one....did I get it?


----------



## Genie27

Oh look...Cake!


.
.
.
.
A little peek




.
.
.
.
.










Yes, @DrTr got it - a refill for my desk Ulysse. Unfortunately it is the thick sketch type, while I thought I was buying the thinner unlined paper. Too late to return so I’m going to have to take up drawing.


----------



## Genie27

But wait, there’s more...
A hint at the colour.....






My newin nestled in her tissue 







And in all her glory....






Again @DrTr for the win - you got this one too! Vert Verone Ulysse (yes another one - for my permanent archive of crochet/knitting/baking notes. On second thought the sturdy paper is better suited for this anyway.)

The photo doesn’t capture the magnificence of this colour.


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> I have 20 photos lined up....I see your goofy and raise you Yosemite Sam after a long hard cold winter.


Rotfl!  Call. Now you MUST reveal 

ps didn’t see the reveal before I posted this


----------



## DrTr

Genie27 said:


> But wait, there’s more...
> A hint at the colour.....
> View attachment 4721813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newin nestled in her tissue
> View attachment 4721812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in all her glory....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721814
> 
> Again @DrTr for the win - you got this one too! Vert Verone Ulysse (yes another one - for my permanent archive of crochet/knitting/baking notes. On second thought the sturdy paper is better suited for this anyway.)
> 
> The photo doesn’t capture the magnificence of this colour.


How fun I won!! I can sniff out school supplies from miles away - have always loved them since I was tiny. Your Vert Verone is GORGEOUS!!  I love these notebooks, and it sounds like you have a library of them!  Thanks for the fun reveal. Enjoy filling yours with your important things.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowlett said:


> Space pirate girl encounters Hermes pink monsters.
> View attachment 4721476
> View attachment 4721477
> View attachment 4721478
> 
> Someone needs instant gratification when it comes to revelations...


I just love your stories and photos!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sf_newyorker said:


> Friday break in action! The talent wanted to mug for the iPhone camera.
> 
> View attachment 4721141
> View attachment 4721142
> 
> 
> @loh - seeing your K made me miss mine!


Adorable kitty!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

loh said:


> Happy Friday!  Love your K!   Glad to see the talent having some fun, especially kitty.
> 
> Here is mine taking her morning nap with some friends and a blankie.


So sweet!!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> But wait, there’s more...
> A hint at the colour.....
> View attachment 4721813
> 
> My newin nestled in her tissue
> View attachment 4721812
> 
> And in all her glory...
> View attachment 4721814
> 
> Again @DrTr for the win - you got this one too! Vert Verone Ulysse (yes another one - for my permanent archive of crochet/knitting/baking notes. On second thought the sturdy paper is better suited for this anyway.
> The photo doesn’t capture the magnificence of this colour.


Thanks for sharing! I think it’s a great idea to save important notes for future reference....


----------



## bagnut1

I have dipped my toe into bringing a bag-like-object with me for grocery store runs.  (The weather is getting warmer and before too long pockets will be insufficient for even my drastically pared down necessities.)

I ordered a long twillon to use as a strap for my Atout pouch, but it was after they had already stopped shipping (and I still haven't heard anything about status).  So, I deployed two different twillies that seem to work OK with rose pourpre.  Also the whole thing is very bright and spring-y so it makes me just a little less sad about the world right now.

I asked DH if it looks silly, or does he like it.  He said “Yes.  And Yes.”


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie says “I AM THE TYGER KING. I MEAN QUEEN!” Playing with her new friend. Finally got around to hanging this today until I can get it framed. My scarf kit isn’t quite square. Lol - I blame two cocktails for that but I can live with it today. Love love love this scarf!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Love the photo with the bike!  It looks like it belongs in a magazine.


Thank you


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I think it’s a great idea to save important notes for future reference....


Yes, like what needle size I used, so that when I inevitably need to edit the piece, I don’t have to guess. Also what method of casting on/off, or which pattern/s I McGuyvered or Frankensteined. 

I tried keeping track on Ravelry but then forgot to keep it updated. I’m a pen/notebook kinda gal anyway.


----------



## DrTr

buffalogal said:


> Ellie says “I AM THE TYGER KING. I MEAN QUEEN!” Playing with her new friend. Finally got around to hanging this today until I can get it framed. My scarf kit isn’t quite square. Lol - I blame two cocktails for that but I can live with it today. Love love love this scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722163


Love it!  Ellie is so happenin’.  We are twins on this fabulous TygerTyger beauty.


----------



## DrTr

bagnut1 said:


> I have dipped my toe into bringing a bag-like-object with me for grocery store runs.  (The weather is getting warmer and before too long pockets will be insufficient for even my drastically pared down necessities.)
> 
> I ordered a long twillon to use as a strap for my Atout pouch, but it was after they had already stopped shipping (and I still haven't heard anything about status).  So, I deployed two different twillies that seem to work OK with rose pourpre.  Also the whole thing is very bright and spring-y so it makes me just a little less sad about the world right now.
> 
> I asked DH if it looks silly, or does he like it.  He said “Yes.  And Yes.”
> View attachment 4722089


I like it!  It’s very bright and springy, and you will be able to grocery shop in style. I know- winter clothes and coats usually have so many more pockets don’t they?  Love what your DH said, although I don’t think it looks silly. I like things that are asymmetrical but look good together so I like your two twillys. Enjoy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello all Ladies and gentlemen, I am keeping myself busy all week with all kinds of activities to kill time.  That was not an easy task. But thank God I make it to another week.


----------



## bagnut1

DrTr said:


> I like it!  It’s very bright and springy, and you will be able to grocery shop in style. I know- winter clothes and coats usually have so many more pockets don’t they?  Love what your DH said, although I don’t think it looks silly. I like things that are asymmetrical but look good together so I like your two twillys. Enjoy.


Thank you!  I am going to keep with it and hopefully the (more muted) twillon will arrive before too long and I will have a choice.  It's the perfect size for "just the essentials" and also makes me happy that I finally figured out a good use for this impulse buy from over two years ago.


----------



## Hillychristie

Tea with the lady and Evelyne. 
Home made peanut butter and chocolate cookies.
Happy weekend, though not much diff from weekdays. Every day seems like groundhog day to me now


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Tea with the lady and Evelyne.
> Home made peanut butter and chocolate cookies.
> Happy weekend, though not much diff from weekdays. Every day seems like groundhog day to me now


Very elegant bag, scarf & lady......and those cookies are sure looking delicious right now! And what’s that elegant piece of glass art peeking out from below the cookies?


----------



## diane278

So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)


Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)
> View attachment 4722380
> 
> Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.


wow, Did you make the bag?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> wow, Did you make the bag?


Yes....I thought it was going to be easier.   I had carpal tunnel surgery years ago and my dexterity isn’t very good.  Trying to manipulate the small pieces was difficult. I think a larger version might be easier.....at least for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Yes....I thought it was going to be easier.   I had carpal tunnel surgery years ago and my dexterity isn’t very good.  Trying to manipulate the small pieces was difficult. I think a larger version might be easier.....at least for me.


Awww, be careful...


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Very elegant bag, scarf & lady......and those cookies are sure looking delicious right now! And what’s that elegant piece of glass art peeking out from below the cookies?


Thanks, diane278. 
The "glass art" peeking out is part of the coffee table, it's the support. We bought it because we thought it looks like a piece of glass art too.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hillychristie said:


> Tea with the lady and Evelyne.
> Home made peanut butter and chocolate cookies.
> Happy weekend, though not much diff from weekdays. Every day seems like groundhog day to me now


Your Eveline with the little BdG fit perfectly together. Nice colorcombination.


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Tea with the lady and Evelyne.
> Home made peanut butter and chocolate cookies.
> Happy weekend, though not much diff from weekdays. Every day seems like groundhog day to me now


Love your whole tableaux!  I have that little cutie BdG scarf on order. Are you the person that tied the black BdG nano to a black Birkin here?  I’ve been trying to find that post as it is what made me want that little silk!!  Whether or no, love your evie n scarf, the cookies look yummy and the lady is divine.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)
> View attachment 4722380
> 
> Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.


Very creative- ( and funny!)


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)
> View attachment 4722380
> 
> Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.




Adorable!


----------



## cindy05

Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

buffalogal said:


> Ellie says “I AM THE TYGER KING. I MEAN QUEEN!” Playing with her new friend. Finally got around to hanging this today until I can get it framed. My scarf kit isn’t quite square. Lol - I blame two cocktails for that but I can live with it today. Love love love this scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722163


alcohol eases the initial anxiety and there are never more than 3 pins to adjust next day


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hillychristie said:


> Tea with the lady and Evelyne.
> Home made peanut butter and chocolate cookies.
> Happy weekend, though not much diff from weekdays. Every day seems like groundhog day to me now


Day-jah view all over again!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)
> View attachment 4722380
> 
> Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.


marvelous!


----------



## DrTr

cindy05 said:


> Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my dog!!! No wonder this bag is your holy grail!!!  It is simply stunning. My hg Birkin is similar (and virtual at the moment ) same leather color family specs as yours in either blue electrique, blue zeliige, blue Zanzibar, palladium hw. I’m in love with your bag!  Thanks so much for the gorgeous eye candy this morning


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> So....let’s say that Leonardo wanted to give his girl, Mona, a Hermès bag for this upcoming Christmas.  Of course, the bag would be SO. It might be a leopard patterned Kelly. After all, it was 1503 and neither Box nor Togo were available then.  (He actually requested a more ornate bag to go with the frame he used on Mona’s portrait....but his SA is a bit of a nut case and failed to acquire it. This is his second choice. Such Is life.....)
> View attachment 4722380
> 
> Mona’s quite petite so the bag’s is only 6.35 cm (2.5”....and a bit lopsided).  But don’t tell her about it.  It would ruin the surprise.


diane278, you are a genius!  Yikes I can’t imagine making that SO Kelly, the handle alone takes hours!!  How funny. Loving all the laughs and enjoying all the bags scarves, kitties, puppies, and food here!


----------



## Hillychristie

DrTr said:


> Love your whole tableaux!  I have that little cutie BdG scarf on order. Are you the person that tied the black BdG nano to a black Birkin here?  I’ve been trying to find that post as it is what made me want that little silk!!  Whether or no, love your evie n scarf, the cookies look yummy and the lady is divine.


Thank you for your compliments, DrTr.
Yes, I tied the nano brides de gala to my black B30 and posted a couple of shots. I also tied it to my wrist too. Posting one for you here. Hope this helps.


----------



## loh

cindy05 said:


> Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

cindy05 said:


> Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw.
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love bleu zanzibar!  It holds a special place in my heart as my first leather piece was bleu zanzibar.  Enjoy and take care!


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you for your compliments, DrTr.
> Yes, I tied the nano brides de gala to my black B30 and posted a couple of shots. I also tied it to my wrist too. Posting one for you here. Hope this helps.


Thanks so much!  That’s the one. I love how you tied it to your Birkin, I know it’s a “simple” knot, but it takes time and effort to pull and straighten knots and bows to make them look so perfect. Looks great on your wrist too!  Can’t wait to get mine. I’m waiting patiently, as I know many likely ordered over the break in shipping, and my order is later in line. However it gives me a tiny ray of sunshine to await. Thanks again - I’m screenshotting it this time so I can find it when I tie mine on!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you for your compliments, DrTr.
> Yes, I tied the nano brides de gala to my black B30 and posted a couple of shots. I also tied it to my wrist too. Posting one for you here. Hope this helps.


Love to see you post these again. So lovely


----------



## Pampelmuse

cindy05 said:


> Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my , what a stunning bag...!  Together with the Alhambra- bracelet it is a dream!!


----------



## cindy05

DrTr said:


> Oh my dog!!! No wonder this bag is your holy grail!!!  It is simply stunning. My hg Birkin is similar (and virtual at the moment ) same leather color family specs as yours in either blue electrique, blue zeliige, blue Zanzibar, palladium hw. I’m in love with your bag!  Thanks so much for the gorgeous eye candy this morning


Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

/ii\   : May the Fourth be with you :  /ii\


----------



## slyeee

sf_newyorker said:


> /ii\   : May the Fourth be with you :  /ii\
> View attachment 4723162


"AND ALSO WITH YOU"
I've been LOVING your post with all of the cute toys and H collections.
With my catholic background and lack of Star Wars knowledge, When someone says May the Force be with you, I always want to respond, "and also with you. In the name of..."


----------



## diane278

I’m going to the eye Dr. today.  I’m carrying a clutch with me. Yes....I’m celebrating actually having a scheduled place to go.  I carry so little these days, I’m taking my Verrou. She’s excited, too. I haven’t told her yet that when we get home she will be put into quarantine for 14 days. I figure if a human can be let out after 14 days, a bag should be fine by then, too.


----------



## TeeCee77

Got an absolute steal on a VB blazer I have been eyeing. It’s going to be so fun with my anemone K.... of I long for the day I get to wear this outfit!


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly pocket compact wallet will stay at the garden with me today


----------



## tlamdang08

Love it!!! Especially your necklace!!!


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> I’m going to the eye Dr. today.  I’m carrying a clutch with me. Yes....I’m celebrating actually having a scheduled place to go.  I carry so little these days, I’m taking my Verrou. She’s excited, too. I haven’t told her yet that when we get home she will be put into quarantine for 14 days. I figure if a human can be let out after 14 days, a bag should be fine by then, too.
> View attachment 4723296



Diane, you look very chic! Love the clutch with your outfit!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Got an absolute steal on a VB blazer I have been eyeing. It’s going to be so fun with my anemone K.... of I long for the day I get to wear this outfit!


The blazer looks like it was made for your bag.....I love the herringbone pattern on it......


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it!!! Especially your necklace!!!


Thank you. It was a gift from my sister many years ago.....“Patience”


----------



## diane278

luckylove said:


> Diane, you look very chic! Love the clutch with your outfit!


Thank you! I carry clutches more than any other bag style.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’m going to the eye Dr. today.  I’m carrying a clutch with me. Yes....I’m celebrating actually having a scheduled place to go.  I carry so little these days, I’m taking my Verrou. She’s excited, too. I haven’t told her yet that when we get home she will be put into quarantine for 14 days. I figure if a human can be let out after 14 days, a bag should be fine by then, too.
> View attachment 4723296


Verrou may argue she has no lungs and Dr. Birx says virus doesn’t last long on fabric. A Feint argument, assuredly.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Verrou may argue she has no lungs and Dr. Birx says virus doesn’t last long on fabric. A Feint argument, assuredly.


Actually, I’d like to know how long it could live on leather.  I wonder if it’s the same as on fabric.  Now that you mentioned that, I think she may get out a little bit sooner....although she has nowhere else to go.
I don’t want to be overly paranoid about all this, but, at the same time, I don’t want to follow all the _big _rules and end up being taken down by carelessness.....


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> The blazer looks like it was made for your bag.....I love the herringbone pattern on it......


Thank you! I think it was!!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Actually, I’d like to know how long it could live on leather.  I wonder if it’s the same as on fabric.  Now that you mentioned that, I think she may get out a little bit sooner....although she has nowhere else to go.
> I don’t want to be overly paranoid about all this, but, at the same time, I don’t want to follow all the _big _rules and end up being taken down by carelessness.....


I found this article very logical (and reassuring).
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/...-hair-newspaper-packages-mail-infectious.html


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I found this article very logical (and reassuring).
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/...-hair-newspaper-packages-mail-infectious.html


I just read it.  VERY informative!  Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

TeeCee77 said:


> Got an absolute steal on a VB blazer I have been eyeing. It’s going to be so fun with my anemone K.... of I long for the day I get to wear this outfit!


LOVE it!!


----------



## baggirl1986

cindy05 said:


> Introducing my hg bag, b35 Togo Bleu zanzibar ghw.
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love this color! I have a B35 GHW blue jean but this color is amazing!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I’m going to the eye Dr. today.  I’m carrying a clutch with me. Yes....I’m celebrating actually having a scheduled place to go.  I carry so little these days, I’m taking my Verrou. She’s excited, too. I haven’t told her yet that when we get home she will be put into quarantine for 14 days. I figure if a human can be let out after 14 days, a bag should be fine by then, too.
> View attachment 4723296


You look great!  Hope your appointment went well.


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Got an absolute steal on a VB blazer I have been eyeing. It’s going to be so fun with my anemone K.... of I long for the day I get to wear this outfit!


Perfect purple perfection!! Anemone and blazer are gorgeous together. Yes, we are all ready to wear our lovelies rather than just look at them from home!!!


----------



## momasaurus

DrTr said:


> Yes, small things help. This week has been a lower one, sorry yesterday was tough. We will have to get creative on where to wear them!
> 
> I think you will love the H lipsticks. I bought 2 a week before they closed the distribution centers, Rose Zinzolin and the Ltd lavender. Except for the chemical flowery taste (which I mitigate by wearing lip medex underneath) I love these lipsticks. The colors are astonishing, and in the lipstick thread the same color looks different on everyone. They did an amazing job with the colors and how they look. I don’t wear them much right now, I feel silly wandering around my house in lipstick
> 
> And yes BIG birthday doings soon for you - glad you got a pickmeup order in!!


I have gotten used to wearing lipstick around the house, because we can't use them when going outside with a mask!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I’m going to the eye Dr. today.  I’m carrying a clutch with me. Yes....I’m celebrating actually having a scheduled place to go.  I carry so little these days, I’m taking my Verrou. She’s excited, too. I haven’t told her yet that when we get home she will be put into quarantine for 14 days. I figure if a human can be let out after 14 days, a bag should be fine by then, too.
> View attachment 4723296


YOu look awesome. That verrou clutch is TDF.


----------



## diane278

Just wondering if anyone is up for a game of Hermès bingo later.....


----------



## Lejic

diane278 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is up for a game of Hermès bingo later.....
> 
> View attachment 4723745


Hahaha that’s fun!!! Well designed too, every line has at least one item I wouldn’t add to my collection, v tough to get bingo (for me)!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Our senses tell us that the fete will dance until the moon appears and disappears.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “_They _should be sufficiently distracted.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “The vials’ song, however, is too palpable.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Then let us visit the Rathead Prince and use the Citruscombs, brother.”


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4723759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our senses tell us that the fete will dance until the moon appears and disappears.”
> 
> View attachment 4723760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_They _should be sufficiently distracted.”
> 
> View attachment 4723761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The vials’ song, however, is too palpable.”
> 
> View attachment 4723762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Then let us visit the Rathead Prince and use the Citruscombs, brother.”


Great narrative. And I absolutely love your winding staircase.


----------



## leechiyong

Making H soup for one my favorite new threads:


----------



## paula24jen

leechiyong said:


> Making H soup for one my favorite new threads:
> View attachment 4723851


A vision of orange loveliness!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Great narrative. And I absolutely love your winding staircase.


I only wish the washed silk in the background looked more crisp. Can’t escape those wrinkles. 

And in case it’s not known, Rathead Prince is the H Lunar New Year (of the Rat) finger puppet / card from January. I was also partially inspired by the rat that ran slowly past me at the checkout line at Duane Reade this past Sunday.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4723759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our senses tell us that the fete will dance until the moon appears and disappears.”
> 
> View attachment 4723760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_They _should be sufficiently distracted.”
> 
> View attachment 4723761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The vials’ song, however, is too palpable.”
> 
> View attachment 4723762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Then let us visit the Rathead Prince and use the Citruscombs, brother.”


Love the stories and photos!
Sigh....if only I could use my orange boxes for stairs!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> I only wish the washed silk in the background looked more crisp. Can’t escape those wrinkles.
> 
> And in case it’s not known, Rathead Prince is the H Lunar New Year (of the Rat) finger puppet / card from January. I was also partially inspired by the rat that ran slowly past me at the checkout line at Duane Reade this past Sunday.


Sheeesh!


----------



## tlamdang08

I am practicing With all the new brushes again...


----------



## tlamdang08

What do you think? Should I continue the other side?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> What do you think? Should I continue the other side?


Ever since I saw @DYH’s painted Herbag, , I’ve thought the Herbag is a perfect canvas for adornment.......and then I saw @etoupebirkin’s camouflage Plume bag.   Now I’d love to have a painted bag someday. I LOVE the concept. Is there a thread dedicated to painted bags?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Ever since I saw @DYH’s painted Herbag, , I’ve thought the Herbag is a perfect canvas for adornment.......and then I saw @etoupebirkin’s camouflage Plume bag.   Now I’d love to have a painted bag someday. I LOVE the concept. Is there a thread dedicated to painted bags?


I don't see one yet


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> What do you think? Should I continue the other side?


beautiful—just lovely.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't see one yet


.
Maybe you should start a thread on Painting/Personalizing Your Hermès Bag and invite others to join....I’m no expert on this....I’ve only started two threads in 8 years. But now I’m planning my painted bag.....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sheeesh!


just to clarify my “sheeeesh”....I don’t know what I’d do if a rat ran past me at the Walgreens.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4723759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our senses tell us that the fete will dance until the moon appears and disappears.”
> View attachment 4723760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_They _should be sufficiently distracted.”
> View attachment 4723761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The vials’ song, however, is too palpable.”
> View attachment 4723762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Then let us visit the Rathead Prince and use the Citruscombs, brother.”


I just realized....your stairway reminds me of the stairway at the Met Gala....that Vogue fundraiser for The Met....I’m not sure what they call it.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> What do you think? Should I continue the other side?


Lovely!  And why not?  Appears your painting skills returned beautifully!


----------



## tking03

My other rouge hac riding shotgun this morning.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> beautiful—just lovely.





DrTr said:


> Lovely!  And why not?  Appears your painting skills returned beautifully!


Thank you for supporting and here is the other side


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> .
> Maybe you should start a thread on Painting/Personalizing Your Hermès Bag and invite others to join....I’m no expert on this....I’ve only started two threads in 8 years. But now I’m planning my painted bag.....


Wohooo, I will wait until you open the thread


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for supporting and here is the other side



I fear/anticipate you’ve just opened yourself up for another round of “ooooooohhhhh, can I send one for painting?” And a rush on Herbags on evilBay.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I fear/anticipate you’ve just opened yourself up for another round of “ooooooohhhhh, can I send one for painting?” And a rush on Herbags on evilBay.


 Trust me on your own risk


----------



## diane278

Here’s my most recent purchase. It arrived yesterday.  It’s totally practical, seeing as I haven’t had a haircut in two months and anticipate wearing my hair pulled back for some time to come.


A vintage Hermès scarf reimagined into a scrunchie.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Here’s my most recent purchase. It arrived yesterday.  It’s totally practical, seeing as I haven’t had a haircut in two months and anticipate wearing my hair pulled back for some time to come.
> View attachment 4724444
> 
> A vintage Hermès scarf reimagined into a scrunchie.
> View attachment 4724445


I wonder another part of the scarf without the Hermes words will cheaper?
I like this one more than the one without the Hermes name.
Or maybe I can open up a twilly and turn it into a scrunchie.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*hiss*scratch*hiss*scratch*squeak*hiissss*



_“Who _dares disturb my _hunting_?”



“Your Lowliness, surely you meant _scavenging_?”

“Insolent children!”



“Oh, how we have missed you, Rathead! You continue to impress with your entrances.”

“Insolent children. You smell too clean. You’ve need to spoil in the Citruscombs. Come see me after your talk. The song begins to pain our ears even in the below.”


----------



## tlamdang08

Cherry Blossom
I am dreaming....back to last Spring where I was in Paris and saw a lot of from beautiful things to elegant ladies...
And I painted on my hat....


----------



## loh

I get to go out and run some errands with my son today, so need to make sure I have all the essentials.  I'd add lipstick but since I'll be wearing a mask, what's the point....


----------



## DrTr

tking03 said:


> My other rouge hac riding shotgun this morning.


Utterly fabulous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for supporting and here is the other side


Simply lovely you extremely talented woman!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

tlamdang08 said:


> Cherry Blossom
> I am dreaming....back to last Spring where I was in Paris and saw a lot of from beautiful things to elegant ladies...
> And I painted on my hat....


Love the Herbag and your hat, beautiful! It makes me so happy to see people show their creative sides. My job usually doesn’t  leave much time to live out my creative side so this thread has made me admire other members’ wonderful creations. 
I just finished a magnolia painting myself and you inspired me to find a bag of accessory that I could put a magnolia on. Let the search begin...


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> I get to go out and run some errands with my son today, so need to make sure I have all the essentials.  I'd add lipstick but since I'll be wearing a mask, what's the point....


And mask or no, you will go instyle! Love your kelly and wallet


----------



## LuckyBitch

tlamdang08 said:


> Cherry Blossom
> I am dreaming....back to last Spring where I was in Paris and saw a lot of from beautiful things to elegant ladies...
> And I painted on my hat....


You are a VERY talented lady. I love your work.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tlamdang08 said:


> Cherry Blossom
> I am dreaming....back to last Spring where I was in Paris and saw a lot of from beautiful things to elegant ladies...
> And I painted on my hat....



Quite inspiring..


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Simply lovely you extremely talented woman!!





pinkorchid20 said:


> Love the Herbag and your hat, beautiful! It makes me so happy to see people show their creative sides. My job usually doesn’t  leave much time to live out my creative side so this thread has made me admire other members’ wonderful creations.
> I just finished a magnolia painting myself and you inspired me to find a bag of accessory that I could put a magnolia on. Let the search begin...





LuckyBitch said:


> You are a VERY talented lady. I love your work.





Love Of My Life said:


> Quite inspiring..



Aww I am blushing. Thank you Ladies


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I wonder another part of the scarf without the Hermes words will cheaper?
> I like this one more than the one without the Hermes name.
> Or maybe I can open up a twilly and turn it into a scrunchie.


I think they make about 6 scrunchies out of each scarf.


----------



## ladysarah

Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


----------



## leechiyong

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


These hues are amazing!


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


I love seeing surprise colors peeking out when I open a bag.....yours are yummy!


----------



## loh

This is my first dirty chai in over 2 months.  I thought I'd enjoy it outside with Miss K on this beautiful day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


How fun - like a beautiful pastel candy basket. 
(I was also an Always Carry Black, but now I carry bright SLGs - more fun that way!)


----------



## Sheila K

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


I'm an 'always neutral' kinda person, but seeing this makes me want to venture out of my comfort zone (at least for the 'inside' of my bag'...). Love it.


----------



## Pampelmuse

loh said:


> This is my first dirty chai in over 2 months.  I thought I'd enjoy it outside with Miss K on this beautiful day.


What a beautiful bag and colour! Which color is it, thanks?


----------



## Pampelmuse

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


May I come and play with them? The colors make me happy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello Kitty On Herbag pouch


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Kitty On Herbag pouch




Omg, so talented!


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> What a beautiful bag and colour! Which color is it, thanks?



Thank you.  She is rose extreme.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> This is my first dirty chai in over 2 months.  I thought I'd enjoy it outside with Miss K on this beautiful day.


Looking at your photo, I would never guess anything is wrong in the world.....


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Omg, so talented!


Thank you. I am trying to productive and stay  happy(...ier)


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Looking at your photo, I would never guess anything is wrong in the world.....



Thank you.  I'm hoping that day will come soon...


----------



## DrTr

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


ladysarah - love your “fan deck” of colors!!  That mauve S is such a GORGEOUS color, and I like the rest too. It’s interesting how so many of us are so drawn to color right now for a little pop of cheer and happiness. Thanks for sharing!



loh said:


> This is my first dirty chai in over 2 months.  I thought I'd enjoy it outside with Miss K on this beautiful day.


wowza she’s a beauty!!!  She made my day, as it sounds like your chai and sunshine did for you. How nice.



tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Kitty On Herbag pouch


just wonderful!  Also noticed a lovely flower on your mask. Your painting skills runneth over


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> ladysarah - love your “fan deck” of colors!!  That mauve S is such a GORGEOUS color, and I like the rest too. It’s interesting how so many of us are so drawn to color right now for a little pop of cheer and happiness. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> wowza she’s a beauty!!!  She made my day, as it sounds like your chai and sunshine did for you. How nice.
> 
> just wonderful!  Also noticed a lovely flower on your mask. Your painting skills runneth over


Thank you


----------



## pillsandpurses

My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


----------



## girlfriday17

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


I want to peek inside all those boxes!  Love that the scissors coordinate too.


----------



## DrTr

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


Love it!!  I label all my scarves, but I’m less fancy   Like your label maker and of course we all want to see what’s inside!


----------



## bagnut1

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


LOL.  All of my H accessories boxes are in my "garage" in a big storage tote labelled (also with a P-touch!) "H Boxes".  (No room in my closet to keep stuff in the originals).

Happy labelling!  It's the best.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Pish! You are too generous.”



“The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”



“Then we change that.”


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is up for a game of Hermès bingo later.....
> 
> View attachment 4723745


So clever!! Love it!!


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4725640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”
> 
> View attachment 4725641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pish! You are too generous.”
> 
> View attachment 4725642
> 
> “The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”
> 
> View attachment 4725643
> 
> “Then we change that.”


OMG that is fanTAStic!


----------



## diane278

Two copper unicorns.....
I tried again. But the truth is I just can’t handle the 2.5”. Even tape couldn’t save me. But it was a distraction, so there’s that......


----------



## paula24jen

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I fear/anticipate you’ve just opened yourself up for another round of “ooooooohhhhh, can I send one for painting?” And a rush on Herbags on evilBay.


After the previous pics I honestly rushed off to see if I could find one on the evil bay, I’m sure I’m not the only one!


----------



## DrTr

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


I have intel - Quetzal is typed on the label maker. The scarf?


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Two copper unicorns.....
> I tried again. But the truth is I just can’t handle the 2.5”. Even tape couldn’t save me. But it was a distraction, so there’s that......
> View attachment 4725677


Perfect - the kelly is in casual mode


----------



## loh

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!



Wow, you're way more organized than me.     Happy labelling!


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4725640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”
> 
> View attachment 4725641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pish! You are too generous.”
> 
> View attachment 4725642
> 
> “The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”
> 
> View attachment 4725643
> 
> “Then we change that.”



Love the graphics of the orange cylinders.  Happy Friday!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Two copper unicorns.....
> I tried again. But the truth is I just can’t handle the 2.5”. Even tape couldn’t save me. But it was a distraction, so there’s that......
> View attachment 4725677




Ooh, I love this.  The Kelly is too cute!  Happy Friday!


----------



## jimmie staton

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4725640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”
> 
> View attachment 4725641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pish! You are too generous.”
> 
> View attachment 4725642
> 
> “The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”
> 
> View attachment 4725643
> 
> “Then we change that.”


sf_newyorker, I am still in awe ! Your stories and visuals are so exciting, gripping with intrigue, detailed with just the right amount left out for your imagination to conjure up a background story. I see myself in a few of these characters and different times and different situations in my life. Your Super Hero (She-ro) taglines are killer ! Especially "The iterations left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us" So darn poignant... especially in these times for many reasons... Good vs Bad, Politics, Relationship dynamics, etc. All I can say right now is " GIVE US MORE, MORE, MORE !!!"
"J!m"


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Kitty On Herbag pouch


very cute ... and kitty looks a bit like you, n’est pas?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725193
> View attachment 4725194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organising my drawers ( again!) and decided to switch the colours to something more uplifting... I was very much an always Carry black, utilitarian kinda person before...


Soooo pretty...I, too, am drawn to the light and colorful SLGs. I’m feeling more brave about acquiring now I’ve @docride’s all-around  leather cleaner in hand


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


brilliant idea! I think DH has one of those.  think a small label on bottoms of scarf ring boxes will save a lot of time.


----------



## Pampelmuse

loh said:


> Thank you.  She is rose extreme.


Aha, thanks. Interesting how different the same color can look in photos and on the website. I had ordered a Jupsiere i Rose extreme, but did not like the color at all irl and sent it back.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4725640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”
> 
> View attachment 4725641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pish! You are too generous.”
> 
> View attachment 4725642
> 
> “The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”
> 
> View attachment 4725643
> 
> “Then we change that.”


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> very cute ... and kitty looks a bit like you, n’est pas?


Yes and Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> very cute ... and kitty looks a bit like you, n’est pas?


Here is another the me


----------



## tlamdang08

Do you know that Hermes receipt holder is a good canvas paper to paint?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Do you know that Hermes receipt holder is a good canvas paper to paint?


I would never have thought of that....nice!


----------



## girlfriday17

I don’t have the collection that many have but I was playing around with some of my scarves. I think I’m going to get a twilly or two once the stores open.


----------



## TeeCee77

girlfriday17 said:


> I don’t have the collection that many have but I was playing around with some of my scarves. I think I’m going to get a twilly or two once the stores open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726259


Love your GP!


----------



## girlfriday17

TeeCee77 said:


> Love your GP!


Thank you.  It’s a favourite bag and I can’t wait to carry it again.


----------



## diane278

girlfriday17 said:


> I don’t have the collection that many have but I was playing around with some of my scarves. I think I’m going to get a twilly or two once the stores open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726259


Your GP looks great with that scarf!  You’ve inspired me.....


----------



## diane278

A bag and a scarf.....inspired today by @girlfriday17.......


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> A bag and a scarf.....inspired today by @girlfriday17.......
> View attachment 4726414



Looks beautiful and edgy at the same time.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Sister, do you wonder how many before us have uttered similar words? Change so acute would destroy that which gives us strength...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...to carry the lock...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...and wear the mask.”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Pish! This is what _they _believe.”



“What we _used _to believe. Am I right, fair fatalistic-no-more brother?”

“Er, I believe...”


----------



## diane278

@sf_newyorker.....he stopped mid-sentence....and today is Friday.......when will he get to finish what he started to say?


----------



## Rouge H

Building blocks


----------



## DrTr

girlfriday17 said:


> I don’t have the collection that many have but I was playing around with some of my scarves. I think I’m going to get a twilly or two once the stores open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726259


Love your gp with your scarf!  What a usable bag - I am a tote girl too.  And even though you say you don’t have the collection many have, don’t forget most all of us started with just one. And THEN started sliding down the slippery orange slope. My scarf box drawer is now drawers, it’s amazing how they multiply


----------



## DrTr

Rouge H said:


> Building blocks
> View attachment 4726607


Oh my - MY kind of building blocks!!  Just gorgeous Rouge H 

PS and you have one of my favorite credos in your footer - Be the person your dog thinks you are. If we all greeted one another when someone arrives home like our dogs greet us, I’ve often thought there would be better marriages and relationships everywhere!!


----------



## diane278

Rouge H said:


> Building blocks
> View attachment 4726607


That’s a very inspiring photo. My EP silver Bone Cuff might be facing some competition when the stores reopen......but how on earth will I decide on a color?


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> That’s a very inspiring photo. My EP silver Bone Cuff might be facing some competition when the stores reopen......but how on earth will I decide on a color?


That reminds me...I haven't used my bone cuff in soooo long. I should dig that out.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Todays colourscheme in blue and beige.


----------



## loh

Rouge H said:


> Building blocks
> View attachment 4726607



Oooh, love!!


----------



## Rouge H

DrTr said:


> Oh my - MY kind of building blocks!!  Just gorgeous Rouge H
> 
> PS and you have one of my favorite credos in your footer - Be the person your dog thinks you are. If we all greeted one another when someone arrives home like our dogs greet us, I’ve often thought there would be better marriages and relationships everywhere!!



‘Thank you so much for you’re kind words-
Yes, the world can take a few lessons from our doggies❤️


----------



## Rouge H

diane278 said:


> That’s a very inspiring photo. My EP silver Bone Cuff might be facing some competition when the stores reopen......but how on earth will I decide on a color?



My thoughts- why decide on just one....


----------



## Rouge H

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4726694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays colourscheme in blue and beige.



Gorgeous...may I ask the color/brand of polish? It’s so pretty and matches your skin tone perfectly.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> @sf_newyorker.....he stopped mid-sentence....and today is Friday.......when will he get to finish what he started to say?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Rouge H said:


> Gorgeous...may I ask the color/brand of polish? It’s so pretty and matches your skin tone perfectly.



After quite a search with trial and error to find the perfect match for my H clic clac I found this one. Very happy with the combination. Hope this helps!


----------



## diane278

Let’s play *I Spy....Hermès. *Can you see the (3) clutches?


One is hard to see....at least I think it is.


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Let’s play *I Spy....Hermès. *Can you see the (3) clutches?
> View attachment 4726929
> 
> One is really hard to see....at least I think it is.


I can see two easily, but am not sure I’ve got the third one right.


----------



## Genie27

@diane278 your living room is gorgeous - I love the balance and your selection of art.


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> Let’s play *I Spy....Hermès. *Can you see the (3) clutches?
> View attachment 4726929
> 
> One is hard to see....at least I think it is.


I must be blind and dense...I can only see one.


Edit
No ...now I see two....one more to find

Edit again...I think Ive found the other one...maybe.

This is fun.


----------



## diane278

I’ll post the answer key pretty soon.  The third one is even hard to see when you’re standing in the room.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 your living room is gorgeous - I love the balance and your selection of art.


Thank you. It’s small. But it really works for my lifestyle: a lot of laying around, looking at paintings, and occasional napping. I got new leather furniture that arrived just before lockdown so I still haven’t chosen an area rug.   I tend to move my art around, so if you took all the paintings off the wall, it looks like it’s been machine-gunned with the small holes!


----------



## Rockerchic

I see 2 right away and think I spotted the third!


----------



## loh

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 your living room is gorgeous - I love the balance and your selection of art.



I see 2, and maybe a 3rd?  Love your living room!


----------



## diane278

I’m posting the answers in thumbnails so it’s easy to scroll past them.

Locations:


bags:


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> I’m posting the answers in thumbnails so it’s easy to scroll past them.
> 
> Locations:
> View attachment 4726984
> 
> bags:
> View attachment 4726985


Yay...I got them right...the one under the tv stand was hard to see.


----------



## Genie27

Cool! Exactly where I guessed! The Third one was tough.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Let’s play *I Spy....Hermès. *Can you see the (3) clutches?
> View attachment 4726929
> 
> One is hard to see....at least I think it is.


Under tv table near the bottom, near the couch pillow and behind the books in the chair?  Do I win


----------



## DrTr

DrTr said:


> Under tv table near the bottom, near the couch pillow and behind the books in the chair?  Do I win


No I don’t, had to see answer to see by the painting, no lounging clutches


----------



## diane278

Just standing in the room, I could barely see the third clutch. To even get it into the space, I had to turn it upside down!


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> I’m posting the answers in thumbnails so it’s easy to scroll past them.
> 
> Locations:
> View attachment 4726984
> 
> bags:
> View attachment 4726985


Yay. I won!! Please let me know if you want me to PM you my address to send the clutches.


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> Yay. I won!! Please let me know if you want me to PM you my address to send the clutches.


LMAO! Ok....first I need to take a nap.


----------



## CMilly

pillsandpurses said:


> My quarantine project of the day: label my H jewelry, twillys, scarves, and SLG boxes so I can find my accessories easier!


Twins. I did this too!!!


----------



## absolutanne

Back in the US from Africa, ready for summer with my duo B30 - Orange H Chevre and Epsom Gris Asphalte both in GHW ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Pampelmuse

absolutanne said:


> Back in the US from Africa, ready for summer with my duo B30 - Orange H Chevre and Epsom Gris Asphalte both in GHW ❤️❤️❤️


Dear absolutanne! You do not need to get ready for summer - you already have it at home! Such beauties, especially the orange one. Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

girlfriday17 said:


> I don’t have the collection that many have but I was playing around with some of my scarves. I think I’m going to get a twilly or two once the stores open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726259


You got one of the best H bags !! Twinsie with you.


----------



## DrTr

absolutanne said:


> Back in the US from Africa, ready for summer with my duo B30 - Orange H Chevre and Epsom Gris Asphalte both in GHW ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Happy mother’s day to everybody!
Thanks to all who gave me likes for my outfit. Still haven’t figured out how to summarize all posts....


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Happy mother’s day to everybody!
> Thanks to all who gave me likes for my outfit. Still haven’t figured out how to summarize all posts....



Happy Mother’s Day! 
I understand.....I can reply as long as everyone I want to reply to is on the same page. But if I need to add someone on a previous page, I can’t do it.  And if I hit “quote” I have no idea where those go.....I never see them.


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day!
> I understand.....I can reply as long as everyone I want to reply to is on the same page. But if I need to add someone on a previous page, I can’t do it.  And if I hit “quote” I have no idea where those go.....I never see them.


Ha ha, glad not to be the only ”dummie” here!  Thanks, diane278, you made my day!


----------



## Rockerchic

Pampelmuse said:


> Ha ha, glad not to be the only ”dummie” here!  Thanks, diane278, you made my day!


Me three!! and I'm an OG....I really need to figure this out!


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Ha ha, glad not to be the only ”dummie” here!  Thanks, diane278, you made my day!





Rockerchic said:


> Me three!! and I'm an OG....I really need to figure this out!


See? You’re both on the same page and I can handle that.  However, if you were on different pages, I’d have to pretend that I saw your posts at different times and respond separately. 
After this post, I guess I won’t be fooling anyone!   TBH, it’s a relief.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> Happy mother’s day to everybody!
> Thanks to all who gave me likes for my outfit. Still haven’t figured out how to summarize all posts....





diane278 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day!
> I understand.....I can reply as long as everyone I want to reply to is on the same page. But if I need to add someone on a previous page, I can’t do it.  And if I hit “quote” I have no idea where those go.....I never see them.


After you quote every one on the same page: copy it, then go the page for another quote : hit quote& reply ;; then paste  The previous copy. there you have everyone on the same reply window.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> After you quote every one on the same page: copy it, then go the page for another quote : hit quote& reply ;; then paste  The previous copy. there you have everyone on the same reply window.


How do I copy the quotes from the first page? I’m on an ipad.....my computer became outdated so I got rid of it thinking I didn’t need one.....maybe I was wrong....


----------



## meowlett

World's most famous trash can meets Hermes Barenia Rocabar CDC.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> World's most famous trash can meets Hermes Barenia Rocabar CDC.
> View attachment 4727503


That’s so cool! If your CDC weren’t surrounded by massive “men” I’d invite it to my house....
I do have LEGOs on order.  Amazon doesn’t see them as _essential items...._but they’ve become essential to me!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> How do I copy the quotes from the first page? I’m on an ipad.....my computer became outdated so I got rid of it thinking I didn’t need one.....maybe I was wrong....


Step 1: go to the first page quote the person you want, 
Then copy the quote that appears in the reply window.
 Go to the page that you want to quote 
  Click Quote and reply.
Then paste everything that you copy from page 1 onto that reply window.

There you are. Everyone you need to quote will appear in the same reply. 
If you need to quote multiple pages, you have to keep repeating the step one again.
I hope I make it clear now


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Step 1: go to the first page quote the person you want,
> Then copy the quote that appears in the reply window.
> Go to the page that you want to quote
> Click Quote and reply.
> Then paste everything that you copy from page 1 onto that reply window.
> 
> There you are. Everyone you need to quote will appear in the same reply.
> If you need to quote multiple pages, you have to keep repeating the step one again.
> I hope I make it clear now


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

This is what the streets in my neighborhood look like.  Makes social distancing while out walking pretty easy to maintain.....


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Step 1: go to the first page quote the person you want,
> Then copy the quote that appears in the reply window.
> Go to the page that you want to quote
> Click Quote and reply.
> Then paste everything that you copy from page 1 onto that reply window.
> 
> There you are. Everyone you need to quote will appear in the same reply.
> If you need to quote multiple pages, you have to keep repeating the step one again.
> I hope I make it clear now


I will try ... no success guaranteed though


----------



## girlfriday17

chkpfbeliever said:


> You got one of the best H bags !! Twinsie with you.[/QUOTE



Thank you.


----------



## leechiyong

Pampelmuse said:


> Happy mother’s day to everybody!
> Thanks to all who gave me likes for my outfit. Still haven’t figured out how to summarize all posts....





diane278 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day!
> I understand.....I can reply as long as everyone I want to reply to is on the same page. But if I need to add someone on a previous page, I can’t do it.  And if I hit “quote” I have no idea where those go.....I never see them.





Rockerchic said:


> Me three!! and I'm an OG....I really need to figure this out!


For quoting posts across pages, I click on "Quote" on each post, then when I get to writing the post, click the button "Insert Quotes" which appears towards the bottom of the window between "Post Reply" and "Upload a File."  From there, the messages you selected to quote will appear.  If you need to remove any, in the upper-right hand of the box that appears, there will be the option to remove.  You can also drag and drop the messages to re-arrange the order, but I don't recommend this unless you're on a computer.  After this, click on "Quote These Messages" and the messages will appear in the body of your message.  You'll see the word quote in brackets; don't remove these as this is what enables the referencing and notifies the original poster they were quoted.

Hope this makes sense.  If not, PM me and I'll send screenshots of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

I’m pretty sure the driver on L’Air de Paris just got word he passed his antibody test!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> Dear absolutanne! You do not need to get ready for summer - you already have it at home! Such beauties, especially the orange one. Congrats!





Pampelmuse said:


> I will try ... no success guaranteed though



here , I have done it again
i am not sure what has you done wrong


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> After you quote every one on the same page: copy it, then go the page for another quote : hit quote& reply ;; then paste  The previous copy. there you have everyone on the same reply window.





leechiyong said:


> For quoting posts across pages, I click on "Quote" on each post, then when I get to writing the post, click the button "Insert Quotes" which appears towards the bottom of the window between "Post Reply" and "Upload a File."



*It worked! It worked! Thank you both! I now see where I went wrong. I simply expected the quotes to appear once I hit quote.  I actually needed to read both of your instructions to figure out my error.  This is where my lack of technology really shows. The minute I can’t do something technical, I panic and give up.  I wish I’d asked for help sooner.  thank you! Thank you! Thank you! *


----------



## sf_newyorker

“You are right. But instead of destruction, redirect notes from their discordant path. Respect and honor the song’s natural path.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 We...I cannot undo progress made...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...knowledge, experience gained...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...however small and unnoticeable.”


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4728161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You are right. But instead of destruction, redirect notes from their discordant path. Respect and honor the song’s natural path.
> View attachment 4728162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We...I cannot undo progress made...
> View attachment 4728165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...knowledge, experience gained...
> View attachment 4728166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...however small and unnoticeable.”


I’ve been waiting for this post.....


----------



## diane278

Well, my LEGO mugs arrived.  I bow down to those of you who are adept at assembling these things. (Minnie Mouse had a rough night and is dizzy.)  My LEGO career is over.  
It’s also time for some losanges in brighter colors....


The mugs came with little plastic bags of parts, but no instructions or pictures. Yeah....


----------



## Rockerchic

leechiyong said:


> For quoting posts across pages, I click on "Quote" on each post, then when I get to writing the post, click the button "Insert Quotes" which appears towards the bottom of the window between "Post Reply" and "Upload a File."  From there, the messages you selected to quote will appear.  If you need to remove any, in the upper-right hand of the box that appears, there will be the option to remove.  You can also drag and drop the messages to re-arrange the order, but I don't recommend this unless you're on a computer.  After this, click on "Quote These Messages" and the messages will appear in the body of your message.  You'll see the word quote in brackets; don't remove these as this is what enables the referencing and notifies the original poster they were quoted.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.  If not, PM me and I'll send screenshots of what I'm talking about.



Thank you!!!!! I finally know how to do this!!


----------



## leechiyong

Rockerchic said:


> Thank you!!!!! I finally know how to do this!!


My pleasure.  Happy to help!


----------



## diane278

@Rockerchic,
I’m so relieved that I wasn’t the only confused one here.
~~~TPF....for handbag knowledge, like-minded friends and tech expertise~~~


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Well, my LEGO mugs arrived.  I bow down to those of you who are adept at assembling these things. (Minnie Mouse had a rough night and is dizzy.)  My LEGO career is over.
> It’s also time for some losanges in brighter colors....
> View attachment 4728350
> 
> The mugs came with little plastic bags of parts, but no instructions or pictures. Yeah....
> View attachment 4728349



Hmmm (rubs chin)... now I wonder if the only reason IKEA instructions never faze me are all those years of Lego?!!
(And to make this H relevant, here is a quick shot of one of the sets of IKEA drawers I assembled to hold some scarves.)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4728161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You are right. But instead of destruction, redirect notes from their discordant path. Respect and honor the song’s natural path.
> 
> View attachment 4728162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We...I cannot undo progress made...
> 
> View attachment 4728165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...knowledge, experience gained...
> 
> View attachment 4728166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...however small and unnoticeable.”


Wow! your techniques really bring to life that flashy little snake-let/dragon-baby!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Well, my LEGO mugs arrived.  I bow down to those of you who are adept at assembling these things. (Minnie Mouse had a rough night and is dizzy.)  My LEGO career is over.
> It’s also time for some losanges in brighter colors....
> View attachment 4728350
> 
> The mugs came with little plastic bags of parts, but no instructions or pictures. Yeah....
> View attachment 4728349


very interesting!


----------



## diane278

Hat Trick said:


> Hmmm (rubs chin)... now I wonder if the only reason IKEA instructions never faze me are all those years of Lego?!!
> (And to make this H relevant, here is a quick shot of one of the sets of IKEA drawers I assembled to hold some scarves.)
> View attachment 4728623


I have only purchased one silk scarf and it was huge, making it really challenging for me to wear.  I finally gifted it to a friend where it would find some love.  Then I saw this pattern in a small size that I can tie on things:


My SA found these color ways for me and they are in the ‘now-closed’ store waiting for their relocation to central California. If I decide to take on ikea, I may be contacting you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

“I would never...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...disrespect...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...or diminish...



	

		
			
		

		
	
...where you have been, brother.”


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4728868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I would never...
> 
> View attachment 4728866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...disrespect...
> 
> View attachment 4728865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or diminish...
> 
> View attachment 4728867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...where you have been, brother.”


I look forward to your storyboard every day and such attention to details!  Thanks for brightening up our sheltering days


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> That’s so cool! If your CDC weren’t surrounded by massive “men” I’d invite it to my house....
> I do have LEGOs on order.  Amazon doesn’t see them as _essential items...._but they’ve become essential to me!


By the way, I just realize that @sf_newyorker and I have been doing completely different things.  She is building a beautiful fantasy world with her H goodies for her Lego minifigs.

You have been having fun with your unicorns and Lego Diane.

Meanwhile, I am the only fool who has been putting thousands of pieces together set after set.  And the H bracelets are simply taking turns to be aired out.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> By the way, I just realize that @sf_newyorker and I have been doing completely different things.  She is building a beautiful fantasy world with her H goodies for her Lego minifigs.
> 
> You have been having fun with your unicorns and Lego Diane.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am the only fool who has been putting thousands of pieces together set after set.  And the H bracelets are simply taking turns to be aired out.



If I were capable, I’d be assembling more LEGO sets. If you compared our LEGO skills to snow skiing, I’d be on the _bunny slope _with the 6 year olds, while you’re on the _Giant Slalom _and _‘wearing_ your beautiful bracelets.
I do love playing with my unicorns though....

But I wouldn’t attempt the story and scenes @sf_newyorker is putting together because in her real life, I suspect she’s a Broadway producer.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4728868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I would never...
> 
> View attachment 4728866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...disrespect...
> 
> View attachment 4728865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or diminish...
> 
> View attachment 4728867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...where you have been, brother.”


So fun! What is the name of the silk design? I’m ID-challenged.


----------



## DrTr

Jbizzybeetle said:


> So fun! What is the name of the silk design? I’m ID-challenged.


I’m guessing the most recent silk is Animapolis (cw1?) bu Jan Bajtlik. It is one of my all time favs, have 3 cws.


----------



## sf_newyorker

meowlett said:


> By the way, I just realize that @sf_newyorker and I have been doing completely different things.  She is building a beautiful fantasy world with her H goodies for her Lego minifigs.
> 
> You have been having fun with your unicorns and Lego Diane.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am the only fool who has been putting thousands of pieces together set after set.  And the H bracelets are simply taking turns to be aired out.



You are so hilarious! I love your pirates and R2-D2. Please keep building and posting. 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> So fun! What is the name of the silk design? I’m ID-challenged.





DrTr said:


> I’m guessing the most recent silk is Animapolis (cw1?) bu Jan Bajtlik. It is one of my all time favs, have 3 cws.



Ding-ding-ding: Yes, Animapolis MT slim. The images are bolder and larger so easier to photograph in this format than on the 90.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Likewise, sister.”


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4729603
> View attachment 4729599
> View attachment 4729601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Likewise, sister.”


Thanks for the amazing daily adventures!


----------



## buffalogal

Time no longer matters ... but Ellie is still helping me try out a twilly in my new Wristpop Apple Watch connectors.


----------



## Sheila K

Quarantine day 59.  The dinosaurs have reclaimed the streets...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

buffalogal said:


> Time no longer matters ... but Ellie is still helping me try out a twilly in my new Wristpop Apple Watch connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729755


clever lady!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> You are so hilarious! I love your pirates and R2-D2. Please keep building and posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ding-ding-ding: Yes, Animapolis MT slim. The images are bolder and larger so easier to photograph in this format than on the 90.


my first guess but never studied it that hard—so much going on makes me dizzy.


----------



## diane278

Today I found out that I actually have some pieces of clothing that work with my new H pouch.  Well, at least one tunic.  It’s a start! Oh, and there are some matching espadrilles somewhere.....


----------



## diane278

And here’s a H scarf face mask I found on eBay.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“Looking back...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...they appeared as gentle as dawn’s new light.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “That is, until night fell.”


----------



## diane278

Version 1: Here’s how my mask is meant to be worn: yes, In this version, it’s meant to be worn sideways......


Version 2: I prefer it upside down (and sideways) as this provides me with a new nose resembling an architectural artifact.  


Ok, you tech knowledgeable tpf’ers, why do my photos lay down on their sides here when I resize them?


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> Version 1: Here’s how my mask is meant to be worn: yes, In this version, it’s meant to be worn sideways......
> View attachment 4731216
> 
> Version 2: I prefer it upside down (and sideways) as this provides me with a new nose resembling an architectural artifact.
> View attachment 4731217
> 
> Ok, you tech knowledgeable tpf’ers, why do my photos lay down on their sides here when I resize them?


Your ”nose” is great!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Version 1: Here’s how my mask is meant to be worn: yes, In this version, it’s meant to be worn sideways......
> View attachment 4731216
> 
> Version 2: I prefer it upside down (and sideways) as this provides me with a new nose resembling an architectural artifact.
> View attachment 4731217
> 
> Ok, you tech knowledgeable tpf’ers, why do my photos lay down on their sides here when I resize them?




I love it!


----------



## Chrismin

Sheila K said:


> Quarantine day 59.  The dinosaurs have reclaimed the streets...


love this ! what scarf is this?


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Your ”nose” is great!





loh said:


> I love it!


I feel like I’m channeling @buffalogal’s Ellie the elephant!


----------



## diane278

New H face mask arrived.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

“The song escaped the vials to soar unchecked.



	

		
			
		

		
	
As the moon changed a thousand phases, those blasted vials became a part of us.



And the song followed, a demanding and errant charge.”


----------



## DrTr

Chrismin said:


> love this ! what scarf is this?


It is Animapolis by Jan Bajtlik. He created a fabulous fun scarf with 40! colors in some cw’s, and lots of whimsical animals, people and mythical creatures taking over big cities on the scarf. His dog Kluska features I think 16 times in this scarf. I had to hunt for her and did ended up finding her. I bought 3 cw’s, one of my favs of all time, and it is still the most complimented H scarf I wear.  HTH. PS I might get out all 3 and do a quick side by side photo after WAY more coffee


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> It is Animapolis by Jan Bajtlik. He created a fabulous fun scarf with 40! colors in some cw’s, and lots of whimsical animals, people and mythical creatures taking over big cities on the scarf. His dog Kluska features I think 16 times in this scarf. I had to hunt for her and did ended up finding her. I bought 3 cw’s, one of my favs of all time, and it is still the most complimented H scarf I wear.  HTH. PS I might get out all 3 and do a quick side by side photo after WAY more coffee


Bring on that caffeine and those scarves!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> New H face mask arrived.....
> View attachment 4731627


Mod shots, please
The ”nose” is funny and needed at this time


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Mod shots, please
> The ”nose” is funny and needed at this time



It’ll have to be a bit later, but I’ll get it done. I’m in the midst of cleaning my old saddle (saddle soaping & cleaning the silver). I don’t remember it being this much work or this messy....but I was about 14 and everything was much easier then! This may be why there aren’t many 70 year old cowgirls out there. I gearing up to go get linseed oil. The leather is drier than my skin. 

I also have to change the elastic as this mask came with elastic that’s way too tight.  But I will get it done....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It’ll have to be a bit later, but I’ll get it done. I’m in the midst of cleaning my old saddle (saddle soaping & cleaning the silver). I don’t remember it being this much work or this messy....but I was about 14 and everything was much easier then! This may be why there aren’t many 70 year old cowgirls out there. I gearing up to go get linseed oil. The leather is drier than my skin.
> 
> I also have to change the elastic as this mask came with elastic that’s way too tight.  But I will get it done...


Oh wow, that will be a big project for me. Take your time!


----------



## diane278

You’re right. What I thought would be simple isn’t. I just tried to replace the elastic pieces with two that are longer and realized that I’m going to need to put a couple of pleats in it.  I’m going to use the _nose _patterned mask as a template.  

I ordered quite a few different masks some time ago and didn’t think they were going to arrive as my c.c. only had _pending_ charges against it.  Now that’s changed. They’re arriving and I’m realizing how many different ‘fits’ there are.  My Johnny Was order from two months ago arrived today and now I’m reluctant to try them on.  I’m pretty sure we’ll be wearing masks for awhile so I’m going to try to alter the ones that are tight.  I’ve learned that I have a big head.....


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> You’re right. What I thought would be simple isn’t. I just tried to replace the elastic pieces with two that are longer and realized that I’m going to need to put a couple of pleats in it.  I’m going to use the _nose _patterned mask as a template.
> 
> I ordered quite a few different masks some time ago and didn’t think they were going to arrive as my c.c. only had _pending_ charges against it.  Now that’s changed. They’re arriving and I’m realizing how many different ‘fits’ there are.  My Johnny Was order from two months ago arrived today and now I’m reluctant to try them on.  I’m pretty sure we’ll be wearing masks for awhile so I’m going to try to alter the ones that are tight.  I’ve learned that I have a big head.....


On wider elastic bands (1/4”+) I use seam rippers to break the elastic “thread” in a few random places so that it loosens up. It tends to pucker a bit but helps a lot - quick and dirty, lazy method.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> On wider elastic bands (1/4”+) I use seam rippers to break the elastic “thread” in a few random places so that it loosens up. It tends to pucker a bit but helps a lot - quick and dirty, lazy method.


I already took the elastic bands out.  I have some narrow elastic that I can use on this one.  *I have more coming that will probably need adjusting and I’ll try your trick then....thanks! *  I got spoiled because several people made and gifted me masks and those fit. It never really occurred to me that I would Purchase ones that didn’t.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’ve a hectic first part of the workweek so I’m going dark until probably the latter part of the week. 

In the meantime, these kids...



...are heading off to distant shores...



...and hopefully not get caught up with cosmic warlords or charismatic sand dollars along the way.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> On wider elastic bands (1/4”+) I use seam rippers to break the elastic “thread” in a few random places so that it loosens up. It tends to pucker a bit but helps a lot - quick and dirty, lazy method.


That is a great idea! No one sees the elastic behind your ears anyway! Thank you! 


sf_newyorker said:


> I’ve a hectic first part of the workweek so I’m going dark until probably the latter part of the week.
> 
> In the meantime, these kids...
> View attachment 4732769
> 
> 
> ...are heading off to distant shores...
> View attachment 4732768
> 
> 
> ...and hopefully not get caught up with cosmic warlords or charismatic sand dollars along the way.
> View attachment 4732767


Fantastic. Truly. thank you so much for taking the time to make these vignettes! I love them. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

I am going to curbside pick up my son PE clothes at his school. We did not come out of the car so I brought my Picotin out today.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I am going to curbside pick up my son PE clothes at his school. We did not come out of the car so I brought my Picotin out today.


so cute!
is that a 22?


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> so cute!
> is that a 22?


Oh, it is 18


----------



## diane278

My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.




(Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver.....that won’t happen again for another 20 years. )


----------



## docride

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.
> View attachment 4733685
> 
> View attachment 4733684
> 
> (Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver! )


Oh that's beautiful! !!!
xo doc


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.
> View attachment 4733685
> 
> View attachment 4733684
> 
> (Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver.....that won’t happen again for another 20 years. )




Beautiful!! All the hard works have paid well!!! Now it ready to have a beautiful place in your family room to shine


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful!! All the hard works have paid well!!! Now it ready to have a beautiful place in your family room to shine


Thank you! It feels good to see it cleaned up. Display is a possibility. Just before the virus disrupted life, my two great-nieces started riding lessons, which have been suspended. I’m hoping at least one of them decides to continue and eventually train for competition and use it. If not, I can move my horse paintings into one room and it can reside there.


----------



## Sheila K

DrTr said:


> It is Animapolis by Jan Bajtlik. He created a fabulous fun scarf with 40! colors in some cw’s, and lots of whimsical animals, people and mythical creatures taking over big cities on the scarf. His dog Kluska features I think 16 times in this scarf. I had to hunt for her and did ended up finding her. I bought 3 cw’s, one of my favs of all time, and it is still the most complimented H scarf I wear.  HTH. PS I might get out all 3 and do a quick side by side photo after WAY more coffee






It's one of my favorites too - and my very first Hermes scarf!  I think this one is color way #9.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.
> View attachment 4733685
> 
> View attachment 4733684
> 
> (Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver.....that won’t happen again for another 20 years. )


Fantabulous!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.
> View attachment 4733685
> 
> View attachment 4733684
> 
> (Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver.....that won’t happen again for another 20 years. )


One is more beautiful than the next! I truly admire all your hard work- well worth it


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I’ve a hectic first part of the workweek so I’m going dark until probably the latter part of the week.
> 
> In the meantime, these kids...
> View attachment 4732769
> 
> 
> ...are heading off to distant shores...
> View attachment 4732768
> 
> 
> ...and hopefully not get caught up with cosmic warlords or charismatic sand dollars along the way.
> View attachment 4732767




Adorable!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride. I finally cleaned up my saddle....after 20+ years of neglect.  Now, I think it finally deserves to pose with my @docride customized B.
> View attachment 4733685
> 
> View attachment 4733684
> 
> (Cross-post...I had already posted in the action thread when I decided to post here, as it’s also sheltering at home.....not to mention, that I want to get all the mileage I can out of two days of saddle soaping and polishing silver.....that won’t happen again for another 20 years. )


Gorgeous!  Both your well loved well used saddle, and your gorgeous Birkin!  Bet you arms were tired after the cleaning  but the results are wonderful. Like so many here, we value true craftsmanship that lasts!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

Sheila K said:


> View attachment 4733759
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorites too - and my very first Hermes scarf!  I think this one is color way #9.


Love it! And your first - what a great first scarf from H (although I’m thinking there is no BAD first scarf ). Here is a partial view of 3 cw of Animopolis (I went a little crazy when it came out!) top to bottom cw 01, 08, 11. There are so many lush colors in these scarves I can literally coordinate one of them with any color. Hello to all from another WFH week. Yikes.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I am going to curbside pick up my son PE clothes at his school. We did not come out of the car so I brought my Picotin out today.


Love your hat and pics both with your lovely artistic touches!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Love your hat and pics both with your lovely artistic touches!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

I found that I needed an external pouch to keep my hand sanitizer for convenience. 
What do you think if I tie my pouch outside like this?
Does it look weird to you?
Thanks for all the opinions in advance.


----------



## diane278

“Ingenuity is the mother of invention.”  It does not look weird to me.  I think that sanitizer and convenience are worth making adjustments for.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> “Ingenuity is the mother of invention.”  It does not look weird to me.  I think that sanitizer and convenience are worth making adjustments for.....


Thank you


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I am going to curbside pick up my son PE clothes at his school. We did not come out of the car so I brought my Picotin out today.


I love the way you tied those twillies together . Do you mind to share how do you do that?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I love the way you tied those twillies together . Do you mind to share how do you do that?


it is here #134
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I found that I needed an external pouch to keep my hand sanitizer for convenience.
> What do you think if I tie my pouch outside like this?
> Does it look weird to you?
> Thanks for all the opinions in advance.


I think it looks great and convenience and safety are paramount right now!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> it is here #134
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


Wow...didn’t know about this thread . Thank you for sharing Tlamdang08!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> I think it looks great and convenience and safety are paramount right now!


 Thank you, and now I think I need a wider strap.
I adding a tiny hand sanitizer, 2 pair of plastic gloves plus all the other essential. The next minute I know that weight a lot and the tiny Kelly strap not giving any support to my shoulder at all


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow...didn’t know about this thread . Thank you for sharing Tlamdang08!


I am glad that I can share and you love it. Thank you.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I am glad that I can share and you love it. Thank you.


I tried to make the rose tonight but it looked so funny  . I think I need more practice .


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I tried to make the rose tonight but it looked so funny  . I think I need more practice .


I think you need to twist it tighter. The twilly needs to look round like a rope then you turn.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I think you need to twist it tighter. The twilly needs to look round like a rope then you turn.


Thank you for the tip! I will try it again.


----------



## diane278

There’s a bit of a gladiator struggle going on here. Clearly, the rouge grenat octogone guy is dominating the noir octogone guy.  And that the pesky little brother is pretending to watch innocently but is really egging them both on. It’s unacceptable.  I’ve lost control....or my mind....or both!


----------



## tlamdang08

I spend a lot of time outside taking care of my garden lately. But today, I am doing nothing, just relaxing and being lazy. As I sit in my egg hanging chair, I  notice that I am wearing an all-black, wearing hermes2002 bracelet also black against all the spring colors from my garden.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4735629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time outside taking care of my garden lately. But today, I am doing nothing, just relaxing and being lazy. As I sit in my egg hanging chair, I  notice that I am wearing an all-black, wearing hermes2002 bracelet also black against all the spring colors from my garden.


I stop by the forum just to say hi to “the lady in black”. Enjoy your day!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I stop by the forum just to say hi to “the lady in black”. Enjoy your day!


Thank you


----------



## hotgalaxy

diane278 said:


> Version 1: Here’s how my mask is meant to be worn: yes, In this version, it’s meant to be worn sideways......
> View attachment 4731216
> 
> Version 2: I prefer it upside down (and sideways) as this provides me with a new nose resembling an architectural artifact.  thankyou, i actually laughed out loud!!!
> View attachment 4731217
> 
> Ok, you tech knowledgeable tpf’ers, why do my photos lay down on their sides here when I resize them?


----------



## diane278

Well, things are falling apart around here. Clutches playing gladiator games and now security is slacking his duties. So, I’m requiring that he sharpen his skills. His assignment is to break into a Medor 29.  And he has to complete it within 1 minute.....  (I know this is nuts so I used thumbnails to make it easy to scroll past it all....)

1. Falling asleep on the job:


2. the clock starts:


3. 20 seconds


4. 35 seconds


5. 50 seconds...clock’s ticking...


6. Done! Time: 1 minute 5 seconds.


Oh, well.....I guess he tried....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, things are falling apart around here. Clutches playing gladiator games and now security is slacking his duties. So, I’m requiring that he sharpen his skills. His assignment is to break into a Medor 29.  And he has to complete it within 1 minute.....  (I know this is nuts so I used thumbnails to make it easy to scroll past it all....)
> 
> 1. Falling asleep on the job:
> View attachment 4736128
> 
> 2. the clock starts:
> View attachment 4736129
> 
> 3. 20 seconds
> View attachment 4736130
> 
> 4. 35 seconds
> View attachment 4736131
> 
> 5. 50 seconds...clock’s ticking...
> View attachment 4736132
> 
> 6. Done! Time: 1 minute 5 seconds.
> View attachment 4736133
> 
> Oh, well.....I guess he tried....


Thanks for a goodnight's laugh.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> There’s a bit of a gladiator struggle going on here. Clearly, the rouge grenat octogone guy is dominating the noir octogone guy.  And that the pesky little brother is pretending to watch innocently but is really egging them both on. It’s unacceptable.  I’ve lost control....or my mind....or both!
> View attachment 4735411





diane278 said:


> Well, things are falling apart around here. Clutches playing gladiator games and now security is slacking his duties. So, I’m requiring that he sharpen his skills. His assignment is to break into a Medor 29.  And he has to complete it within 1 minute.....  (I know this is nuts so I used thumbnails to make it easy to scroll past it all....)
> 
> 1. Falling asleep on the job:
> View attachment 4736128
> 
> 2. the clock starts:
> View attachment 4736129
> 
> 3. 20 seconds
> View attachment 4736130
> 
> 4. 35 seconds
> View attachment 4736131
> 
> 5. 50 seconds...clock’s ticking...
> View attachment 4736132
> 
> 6. Done! Time: 1 minute 5 seconds.
> View attachment 4736133
> 
> Oh, well.....I guess he tried....


You are well protected at home with all these security guys!!


----------



## DrTr

Ok ladies and gents!!  I’ve been awaiting my first H purchase since they opened up distribution and shipping in the US - ordered this 4/29. It’s the smallest, least expensive purchase from H I’ve ever made (except for 2 lippies) but it has given me outsized joy to await its arrival. It arrived first thing this morning! Thanks so much to the original photo/idea I saw from Hillychristie  - I copied your style shamelessly as I loved it on your Birkin!

Introducing my teeny tiny perfect silk Brides de Gala in noir/blanc!!  I have never wanted a Brides de Gala Scarf before now even though it is a signature scarf from H, until this little gem. And I love it!!  Because I’ve been starved for new H, I went overboard on the pics, but heck, why not. It’s my lunch break right?  It even came with a  “we’ve missed you” card, impeccable wrapping as always. So nice to do a mini reveal. Can’t wait until I can go out freely and do a mod pic with Kelly and Nano!  Happy Thursday to all.


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Ok ladies and gents!!  I’ve been awaiting my first H purchase since they opened up distribution and shipping in the US - ordered this 4/29. It’s the smallest, least expensive purchase from H I’ve ever made (except for 2 lippies) but it has given me outsized joy to await its arrival. It arrived first thing this morning! Thanks so much to the original photo/idea I saw from Hillychristie  - I copied your style shamelessly as I loved it on your Birkin!
> 
> Introducing my teeny tiny perfect silk Brides de Gala in noir/blanc!!  I have never wanted a Brides de Gala Scarf before now even though it is a signature scarf from H, until this little gem. And I love it!!  Because I’ve been starved for new H, I went overboard on the pics, but heck, why not. It’s my lunch break right?  It even came with a  “we’ve missed you” card, impeccable wrapping as always. So nice to do a mini reveal. Can’t wait until I can go out freely and do a mod pic with Kelly and Nano!  Happy Thursday to all.
> View attachment 4736510
> View attachment 4736513
> View attachment 4736514
> View attachment 4736515



I love the way it looks on your K! They were meant for each other.  I don’t think you went overboard on the pics. Each one is part of the experience & the story.   And a future part of the story will be a mod pic....


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> Well, things are falling apart around here. Clutches playing gladiator games and now security is slacking his duties. So, I’m requiring that he sharpen his skills. His assignment is to break into a Medor 29.  And he has to complete it within 1 minute.....  (I know this is nuts so I used thumbnails to make it easy to scroll past it all....)
> .


You are cracking me up!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I love the way it looks on your K! They were meant for each other.  I don’t think you went overboard on the pics. Each one is part of the experience & the story.   And a future part of the story will be a mod pic....


Thank you!  I only posted PART of the pics  yes, love the gold black and white with the anemone too. Cannot wait to use her out in the “real world‘. She’s stuck sitting on the couch as I work today.  At least I can look over and see them.


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> Well, things are falling apart around here. Clutches playing gladiator games and now security is slacking his duties. So, I’m requiring that he sharpen his skills. His assignment is to break into a Medor 29.  And he has to complete it within 1 minute.....  (I know this is nuts so I used thumbnails to make it easy to scroll past it all....)
> 
> 1. Falling asleep on the job:
> View attachment 4736128
> 
> 2. the clock starts:
> View attachment 4736129
> 
> 3. 20 seconds
> View attachment 4736130
> 
> 4. 35 seconds
> View attachment 4736131
> 
> 5. 50 seconds...clock’s ticking...
> View attachment 4736132
> 
> 6. Done! Time: 1 minute 5 seconds.
> View attachment 4736133
> 
> Oh, well.....I guess he tried....


Love your story ! Can’t stop laughing after reading it..
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohooo, curbside Pickup for me today. Can’t wait to get home... but I opened the smallest one...


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4736831
> View attachment 4736832
> View attachment 4736833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohooo, curbside Pickup for me today. Can’t wait to get home... but I opened the smallest one...


Wow ... your home store is opening now. Congrats!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow ... your home store is opening now. Congrats!


Yeah,I am  so happy that they open even for curbside pickup only. Hopefully some time in June they will open appointments for in store.
I picked up something very cute


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yeah,I am  so happy that they open even for curbside pickup only. Hopefully some time in June they will open appointments for in store.
> I picked up something very cute


Can we see it?  Please.............


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Can we see it?  Please.............


Yes, another cute one
Will be turn into face mask later.
Adada baby horse cotton pocket square


----------



## tlamdang08

And the rest of my purchased is here. Thank you for enjoying with me
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/page-2426


----------



## nymeria

DrTr said:


> Ok ladies and gents!!  I’ve been awaiting my first H purchase since they opened up distribution and shipping in the US - ordered this 4/29. It’s the smallest, least expensive purchase from H I’ve ever made (except for 2 lippies) but it has given me outsized joy to await its arrival. It arrived first thing this morning! Thanks so much to the original photo/idea I saw from Hillychristie  - I copied your style shamelessly as I loved it on your Birkin!
> 
> Introducing my teeny tiny perfect silk Brides de Gala in noir/blanc!!  I have never wanted a Brides de Gala Scarf before now even though it is a signature scarf from H, until this little gem. And I love it!!  Because I’ve been starved for new H, I went overboard on the pics, but heck, why not. It’s my lunch break right?  It even came with a  “we’ve missed you” card, impeccable wrapping as always. So nice to do a mini reveal. Can’t wait until I can go out freely and do a mod pic with Kelly and Nano!  Happy Thursday to all.
> View attachment 4736510
> View attachment 4736513
> View attachment 4736514
> View attachment 4736515


WOW- that last picture is really just lovely! Perfect combo


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, another cute one
> Will be turn into face mask later.
> Adada baby horse cotton pocket square





tlamdang08 said:


> And the rest of my purchased is here. Thank you for enjoying with me
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/page-2426


I love everything you chose!  It’s so much fun to see new things....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I love everything you chose!  It’s so much fun to see new things....


Thank you. Yes I have chosen all the things that I can enjoy nowadays.
Here is my no sew face mask from the Adada bandana 40x40 ( from baby collection)


----------



## diane278

How on earth did you do that without sewing?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> How on earth did you do that without sewing?


Oh here is the link that I did a while back on March 20
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9
Now I add a filter in between layers for more protection.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh here is the link that I did a while back on March 20
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9
> Now I add a filter in between layers for more protection.


Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## tlamdang08

From now on I have to do my own pedicure . I  Need something to make me forget how messy my toes will start to appear under my care.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4736831
> View attachment 4736832
> View attachment 4736833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohooo, curbside Pickup for me today. Can’t wait to get home... but I opened the smallest one...


So pretty !! Is that the new Blue Brume?


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty !! Is that the new Blue Brume?


It is Nata Thank you.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4736831
> View attachment 4736832
> View attachment 4736833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohooo, curbside Pickup for me today. Can’t wait to get home... but I opened the smallest one...


I love this gorgeous small wallet!  And you are too funny, just like a kid that can’t wait to unwrap a present, couldn’t even wait til you got home - I absolutely love that!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> And the rest of my purchased is here. Thank you for enjoying with me
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/page-2426


Love all your new things!  That black platter wow  and love your new sandals too - all of it!


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> WOW- that last picture is really just lovely! Perfect combo


Thank you nymeria!  Best to your mom!!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> From now on I have to do my own pedicure . I  Need something to make me forget how messy my toes will start to appear under my care.


Perfect little tray!  I must confess to being a nail polish junkie, so I would need multiple platters for my colors  maybe if I had a perfect H tray I would quit collecting. Oh well, probably not. Thanks for sharing your new things!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> I love this gorgeous small wallet!  And you are too funny, just like a kid that can’t wait to unwrap a present, couldn’t even wait til you got home - I absolutely love that!





DrTr said:


> Love all your new things!  That black platter wow  and love your new sandals too - all of it!





DrTr said:


> Perfect little tray!  I must confess to being a nail polish junkie, so I would need multiple platters for my colors  maybe if I had a perfect H tray I would quit collecting. Oh well, probably not. Thanks for sharing your new things!



sometimes I wish I can be a kid forever 
that black platter is a winner. I will keep collecting them ( H deco ) every month from now on 

my toes will never look clean and polish like before under my care . I may need more plates definitely.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Got it!  Thanks!


If you have the bandana 45x45 or bigger. You just fold it straight line, otherwise fold it diagonal to make it long enough for comfortable breathing. The baby bandana is 40x40 so I folded it diagonal lines.


----------



## leechiyong

Feeling tropical today:


----------



## diane278

The rocks in my yard seem too small now that the trees have been trimmed back, so I’m headed out to shop for bigger ones. And yes, I’m taking this Medor clutch. She’s excited. She’s never gone shopping for boulders before....nor have I.  Should be interesting.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The rocks in my yard seem too small now that the trees have been trimmed back, so I’m headed out to shop for bigger ones. And yes, I’m taking this Medor clutch. She’s excited. She’s never gone shopping for boulders before....nor have I.  Should be interesting.....
> View attachment 4738337


Happy shopping and be far from other. Nowadays so many people get deep depression and will do wild thing that you can’t control. I had one experience yesterday. Very scary. I am staying home today to get over it.
And enjoying my backyard with my baby fur.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy shopping and be far from other. Nowadays so many people get deep depression and will do wild thing that you can’t control. I had one experience yesterday. Very scary. I am staying home today to get over it.
> And enjoying my backyard with my baby fur.


Lovely!  And so sorry you had scary experience - people are just nuts right now.  Best to avoid any kind of confrontation.

Enjoy your beautiful dog and outdoor space!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  And so sorry you had scary experience - people are just nuts right now.  Best to avoid any kind of confrontation.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful dog and outdoor space!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy shopping and be far from other. Nowadays so many people get deep depression and will do wild thing that you can’t control. I had one experience yesterday. Very scary. I am staying home today to get over it.
> And enjoying my backyard with my baby fur.


That must have been very unnerving.  Your dog clearly wants to comfort you and keep you company.



bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  And so sorry you had scary experience - people are just nuts right now.  Best to avoid any kind of confrontation.
> Enjoy your beautiful dog and outdoor space!


Some people can be quite confrontational these days. A neighbor saw a woman at the post office lose her temper because she was told she needed to wear a mask.....as if we all haven’t been through enough, we have to deal with inconsiderate people.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> The rocks in my yard seem too small now that the trees have been trimmed back, so I’m headed out to shop for bigger ones. And yes, I’m taking this Medor clutch. She’s excited. She’s never gone shopping for boulders before....nor have I.  Should be interesting.....
> View attachment 4738337


Boulder shopping - a new experience!  It is different. Usually lots of giant wire pallets with different kinds of rock/boulders, lots of construction equipment running around moving said rock. Make sure you Medor don’t get dusty!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy shopping and be far from other. Nowadays so many people get deep depression and will do wild thing that you can’t control. I had one experience yesterday. Very scary. I am staying home today to get over it.
> And enjoying my backyard with my baby fur.


You look simply lovely - and what fabulous sandals!  love your top too!! Your fur baby is one I want to cuddle  

So sorry you had a horrible experience - it is so scary right now. I’ve had them too, and the only place I’m going is to a large park for walks with my own fur baby. My DH has had a few people accost him for WEARING a mask - as if those of us that wear them are doing something wrong. In fact all of us that wear masks do it to help others as well as self. I know it’s a minority of people that are horrible and believe their rights to be “free” means they can damage or attack the rest of us, but it truly is upsetting. And frightening. 

Ok, enough venting in what is a lovely happy creative place here. I come here every day to smile, and see what new lovely you have created!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Boulder shopping - a new experience!  It is different. Usually lots of giant wire pallets with different kinds of rock/boulders, lots of construction equipment running around moving said rock. Make sure you Medor don’t get dusty!


The Medor did fine. Unfortunately, I got something in my eye. So I have a scratched cornea. With 50 years of wearing contact lenses, this isn’t my first time. No contact lenses until it’s healed. But, considering the times we are living in, this is just a small inconvenience.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> The Medor did fine. Unfortunately, I got something in my eye. So I have a scratched cornea. With 50 years of wearing contact lenses, this isn’t my first time. No contact lenses until it’s healed. But, considering the times we are living in, this is just a small inconvenience.



Oh no!  Hope your eye heals soon.  You are very brave in trying to do the boulder project yourself.  I tried doing a rock project in our garden years ago and ended up injuring my elbow and wrist so I've learned to leave it to the pros.  So now hopefully you can sit back and recover while you wait for the finished result after your landscapers are done.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> The Medor did fine. Unfortunately, I got something in my eye. So I have a scratched cornea. With 50 years of wearing contact lenses, this isn’t my first time. No contact lenses until it’s healed. But, considering the times we are living in, this is just a small inconvenience.





loh said:


> Oh no!  Hope your eye heals soon.  You are very brave in trying to do the boulder project yourself.  I tried doing a rock project in our garden years ago and ended up injuring my elbow and wrist so I've learned to leave it to the pros.  So now hopefully you can sit back and recover while you wait for the finished result after your landscapers are done.


Oh no - scratched cornea not good!  It must be going around, I woke up last Monday with something in my eye and did the same thing. It is very painful - I hope you feel better already. And I also did a rock landscaping project several years ago like you loh - and decided that only people that know what they are doing should be playing with large rocks and boulders!! The hurts and pains were not worth it. 

everyone be safe!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> You look simply lovely - and what fabulous sandals!  love your top too!! Your fur baby is one I want to cuddle
> 
> So sorry you had a horrible experience - it is so scary right now. I’ve had them too, and the only place I’m going is to a large park for walks with my own fur baby. My DH has had a few people accost him for WEARING a mask - as if those of us that wear them are doing something wrong. In fact all of us that wear masks do it to help others as well as self. I know it’s a minority of people that are horrible and believe their rights to be “free” means they can damage or attack the rest of us, but it truly is upsetting. And frightening.
> 
> Ok, enough venting in what is a lovely happy creative place here. I come here every day to smile, and see what new lovely you have created!


I will back to my creative land soon . Thank youuuu


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The Medor did fine. Unfortunately, I got something in my eye. So I have a scratched cornea. With 50 years of wearing contact lenses, this isn’t my first time. No contact lenses until it’s healed. But, considering the times we are living in, this is just a small inconvenience.


Awww, I can't stand the contact lens at all. I love wearing glasses ( it keep me looking younger than I am)
I hope your eyes will heal soon. Take picture of you and glasses please. I bet you will look cutter than you think.And don't try to lift any boulders even though you are able to lift. Let's the Men do their jobs, cowgirl.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, I can't stand the contact lens at all. I love wearing glasses ( it keep me looking younger than I am)
> I hope your eyes will heal soon. Take picture of you and glasses please. I bet you will look cutter than you think.And don't try to lift any boulders even though you are able to lift. Let's the Men do their jobs, cowgirl.


My glasses are heavy because my prescription is very strong.  Having broken my nose (I was thrown off my horse when I was young) and having surgery to repair it, it’s sensitive to the weight of my glasses, no matter what style the frames I’ve tried. I’m not into lifting anything heavy, so that won’t be a problem.  I had no idea how dusty that place would be.  It’s best if I just hire a service to do it all. Until this virus created the need to stay-at-home, I never tried to do anything in my yard.  I think I was using the boulders as an excuse to get out.  It’s sort of a double-edged sword.  I Look forward to going out when I need things but once I’m out, I’m leery of being around people, even at a “safe” distance, because they may be infected. This cowgirl is retired from all future yard projects!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My glasses are heavy because my prescription is very strong.  Having broken my nose (I was thrown off my horse when I was young) and having surgery to repair it, it’s sensitive to the weight of my glasses, no matter what style the frames I’ve tried. I’m not into lifting anything heavy, so that won’t be a problem.  I had no idea how dusty that place would be.  It’s best if I just hire a service to do it all. Until this virus created the need to stay-at-home, I never tried to do anything in my yard.  I think I was using the boulders as an excuse to get out.  It’s sort of a double-edged sword.  I Look forward to going out when I need things but once I’m out, I’m leery of being around people, even at a “safe” distance, because they may be infected. This cowgirl is retired from all future yard projects!


I understand your unsafe feeling. Me too.
Today I am tagging a long with my husband around town just to Be his companion. As soon as he rolls window down to get fresh air for me while he will go in store for a quick check on hand sanitizer...He see that I am putting my mask on.  He said ” oh come on babe”
Here is my pink Adada bandana.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I understand your unsafe feeling. Me too.
> Today I am tagging a long with my husband around town just to Be his companion. As soon as he rolls window down to get fresh air for me while he will go in store for a quick check on hand sanitizer...He see that I am putting my mask on.  He said ” oh come on babe”
> Here is my pink Adada bandana.


Nice, and love to see your friend peeking up from Herbag!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Nice, and love to see your friend peeking up from Herbag!


Thank you and that friend is Another me


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, I can't stand the contact lens at all. I love wearing glasses ( it keep me looking younger than I am)
> I hope your eyes will heal soon. Take picture of you and glasses please. I bet you will look cutter than you think.And don't try to lift any boulders even though you are able to lift. Let's the Men do their jobs, cowgirl.


Yes!  And glasses are indeed the perfect anti-aging piece - you put them on and no more under eye issues show


----------



## tlamdang08

My journey today always beginning with coffee and.... My baby fur waiting patiently for her turn.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 My toes did turn out neatly.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now my hand, no close-up, you all know what I mean right?
	

		
			
		

		
	



This was the whole preparation morning 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Happy Memorial Day to all!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My journey today always beginning with coffee and.... My baby fur waiting patiently for her turn.
> View attachment 4739653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My toes did turn out neatly.
> View attachment 4739654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my hand, no close-up, you all know what I mean right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739655
> 
> This was the whole preparation morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739656
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to all!!!


----------



## diane278

It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....


----------



## NanamiRyu

diane278 said:


> It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....
> View attachment 4739756


You look great!  Simple yet classy.  I love wrinkled linen as well.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....
> View attachment 4739756


Wooo are you sure you want to go out for a hair cut? Your hair is not that long though. 
BTW, I love wrinkle linen too.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> My journey today always beginning with coffee and.... My baby fur waiting patiently for her turn.
> View attachment 4739653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My toes did turn out neatly.
> View attachment 4739654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my hand, no close-up, you all know what I mean right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739655
> 
> This was the whole preparation morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739656
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to all!!!


Lovely mani/pedi!  But, seeing how talented you are and how gorgeous your Herbag painting turned out, I bet you could do the nail polish with your eyes closed.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely mani/pedi!  But, seeing how talented you are and how gorgeous your Herbag painting turned out, I bet you could do the nail polish with your eyes closed.


Thank you.But I have a problem with my back so ped/man are my least favorite things to do. Now At least for the next 4 weeks, I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....
> View attachment 4739756


You look perfect!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Yes!  And glasses are indeed the perfect anti-aging piece - you put them on and no more under eye issues show


About those under eye dark areas.....I’m no longer even trying to cover them up. The concealer just rubs off onto my face mask. Add in the mask coverage for my jowls and, at my age, I feel like masks are a free face lift!  (I’m one of those who’s glasses are a strong prescription and magnify what’s behind them.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> About those under eye dark areas.....I’m no longer even trying to cover them up. The concealer just rubs off onto my face mask. Add in the mask coverage for my jowls and, at my age, I feel like masks are a free face lift!  (I’m one of those who’s glasses are a strong prescription and magnify what’s behind them.)


lol, but so true... maybe one day I will reconsider to contact lens. But not now


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wooo are you sure you want to go out for a hair cut? Your hair is not that long though.
> BTW, I love wrinkle linen too.


I like my hair shorter because a medication I take has caused it to thin out. It appears thicker when it’s shorter. Of course the advantage to having it longer is that it goes into a pony tail easily.  It’s going to over 100F here all week.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I like my hair shorter because a medication I take has caused it to thin out. It appears thicker when it’s shorter. Of course the advantage to having it longer is that it goes into a pony tail easily.  It’s going to over 100F here all week.


over 100F then ponytail, for now, will be the best choice. Or if you have family members who can cut your hair then that is ok. Don't go to the salon yet.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> About those under eye dark areas.....I’m no longer even trying to cover them up. The concealer just rubs off onto my face mask. Add in the mask coverage for my jowls and, at my age, I feel like masks are a free face lift!  (I’m one of those who’s glasses are a strong prescription and magnify what’s behind them.)


Yes, masks DO conceal many things  that’s a good way to make lemonade!!  

 I’m sorry glasses hurt so badly - I get mine from this wonderful place that carries European frames where they can grind extremely lightweight lenses up to a precise 10 diopters!  They use a European grinding machine that most places don’t have so they can do strong and precise prescriptions. One of the owners  has a -10 diopter scrip, his glasses are perfection and not heavy or “magnifying” at all. I  wonder if that’s changed since you last tried. Not trying to convince you, just feel bad it hurts. 

 I used to but can’t imagine wearing contacts anymore, plus my glasses are fun fashion and my entertainment  - and I often match them to my H scarves  I do miss contacts when I’m outside in the heat - and  at least your contacts don’t fog up from a mask!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I like my hair shorter because a medication I take has caused it to thin out. It appears thicker when it’s shorter. Of course the advantage to having it longer is that it goes into a pony tail easily.  It’s going to over 100F here all week.





tlamdang08 said:


> over 100F then ponytail, for now, will be the best choice. Or if you have family members who can cut your hair then that is ok. Don't go to the salon yet.


The weather is indeed heating up!  diane278, you inspired me, I’ve got two H silk covered pony tail holders stuck in customs at JFK so my pony at least can have a little panache!  I cringe when I see H silk that has been cut up for things, but the end results are so lovely and functional. Can’t wait til they arrive as my hair is growing ever longer. 

I schedule a year’s worth of appointments at my salon, and my next one is scheduled for 6/11. Yikes, not sure I’m going to go even then. My “racing stripe” grows ever larger, and now instead of having bangs they are growing and to the side, but it’s hard to imagine being in such a busy place long enough to get a cut and color. They have made huge changes in procedures, and no blow dry (as hot air can move the virus around way too much) but after the stupid shenanigans of some people over the holiday weekend, the virus might spike again. Decisions decisions. 

happy...Tuesday I think!


----------



## bagnut1

A couple of weeks ago I received my twillion that I ordered right after they stopped shipping.  I had almost forgotten about it.  I definitely did not read the description very carefully - somehow managed to miss that there is a very good reason the name is "disco."


----------



## sf_newyorker

“It sounds simple and obvious: the key is the lock.”

“It also sounds as if we have gained an extra set of ears, albeit a chewed pair.”



“Oh, Chewed-Ear, you still need practice on stealth. Your penchant for eavesdropping requires it.”

“Intelligence collection, clean smelling one.”




	

		
			
		

		
	
 “I am surprised there are no stubs in their place. But, no matter your presence here.”




	

		
			
		

		
	
 “After all, your prince did introduce us to the timepiece.”


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I received my twillion that I ordered right after they stopped shipping.  I had almost forgotten about it.  I definitely did not read the description very carefully - somehow managed to miss that there is a very good reason the name is "disco."
> View attachment 4740326


This disco feeling is not too bad though. I love it, it spices up your Calvi pouch. Love it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

May I invite everyone to joy a morning coffee and a trip around the world on youtube mediation channel
since we don't know when it can be safe to travel again.


----------



## diane278

I took this photo earlier this afternoon.....when my plan was to stay home.....


But then this happened: I ended up going to a gift store that stocks my favorite sea salt taffy. They just reopened and it was just me & the owner & her beautiful displays....and the taffy.


----------



## hokatie

Just received the twilly and can’t wait to dress up my picotin.


----------



## diane278

hokatie said:


> Just received the twilly and can’t wait to dress up my picotin.


I think they go perfectly together.


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> I think they go perfectly together.


Thank you! 
Now I need to find an excuse to carry them out .


----------



## meowlett

The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
I promise that I will stop at 3.


And here are some of the flowers.


----------



## 336

Breakfast cake seemed like a good idea


----------



## diane278

hokatie said:


> Thank you!
> Now I need to find an excuse to carry them out .


It will make you happy.....the best reason, IMO.
I am now taking my bags out and it makes me feel “_normal” _again. The first time felt a bit scary, but now it just feels like I have my real life back (although with some precautions)


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> It will make you happy.....the best reason, IMO.
> I am now taking my bags out and it makes me feel “_normal” _again. The first time felt a bit scary, but now it just feels like I have my real life back (although with some precautions)


Yes, it’s a very good reason though .
I actually went out to the public place last weekend but didn’t carry any H bags. I saw a lot people walking around downtown and also the farmer market and some restaurants had reopened. Everything is normal like before the pandemic, except people are wearing mask.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It will make you happy.....the best reason, IMO.
> I am now taking my bags out and it makes me feel “_normal” _again. The first time felt a bit scary, but now it just feels like I have my real life back (although with some precautions)



My Store will open for an in-store (1hour/per client) appointment next week, woohoo, I am thinking what bag should I bring ?
I miss carrying my Kelly.


hokatie said:


> Just received the twilly and can’t wait to dress up my picotin.


what color is your Picotin? So beautiful. I love it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
> I promise that I will stop at 3.
> View attachment 4740876
> 
> And here are some of the flowers.
> View attachment 4740877
> View attachment 4740879
> 
> View attachment 4740878


Beautiful garden and your cups and dishes are beautiful too.


336 said:


> Breakfast cake seemed like a good idea


9 pm here and your breakfast..... I am hungry again


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My Store will open for an in-store (1hour/per client) appointment next week, woohoo, I am thinking what bag should I bring ?
> I miss carrying my Kelly.
> what color is your Picotin? So beautiful. I love it!!!


It’s good to hear that you’re able to visit the store. 
My picotin is Rose Extreme. I always like neutral colors but couldn’t take my eyes off the bag when my SA showed it to me. 
Btw I love your Gold Kelly , it’s on my wishlist.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> It’s good to hear that you’re able to visit the store.
> My picotin is Rose Extreme. I always like neutral colors but couldn’t take my eyes off the bag when my SA showed it to me.
> Btw I love your Gold Kelly , it’s on my wishlist.


Rose Extreme is one of my favorites
My Evelyn before the lockdown
Actually, I miss carrying all of my bags


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Extreme is one of my favorites
> My Evelyn before the lockdown
> Actually, I miss carrying all of my bags


I have alteady gone out with two of my B's, 2KC's and Evie already.  Nobody is going anywhere near me to touch my bags or sneeze on them.  (I did get coughed on by a Chinese customer in January at the Seattle H.  I jumped 10 feet back and might have turned blue.  But that will not happen again.)

And you only need to quarantine the bag after you get home anyways.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4740318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It sounds simple and obvious: the key is the lock.”
> 
> “It also sounds as if we have gained an extra set of ears, albeit a chewed pair.”
> 
> View attachment 4740317
> 
> “Oh, Chewed-Ear, you still need practice on stealth. Your penchant for eavesdropping requires it.”
> 
> “Intelligence collection, clean smelling one.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I am surprised there are no stubs in their place. But, no matter your presence here.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After all, your prince did introduce us to the timepiece.”


And the adventure continues..... YEAH!!


----------



## nymeria

meowlett said:


> The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
> I promise that I will stop at 3.
> View attachment 4740876
> 
> And here are some of the flowers.
> View attachment 4740877
> View attachment 4740879
> 
> View attachment 4740878





336 said:


> Breakfast cake seemed like a good idea


I woke up today to two beautiful images. Thanks so much for starting my day off perfectly.


----------



## Pampelmuse

meowlett said:


> The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
> I promise that I will stop at 3.
> View attachment 4740876
> 
> And here are some of the flowers.
> View attachment 4740877
> View attachment 4740879
> 
> View attachment 4740878


Omg! I want to come to your teaparty - you may eat all cookies, I just want to wander around in your fantastic garden! Is it okay if I stop by today ?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowlett said:


> The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
> I promise that I will stop at 3.
> View attachment 4740876
> 
> And here are some of the flowers.
> View attachment 4740877
> View attachment 4740879
> 
> View attachment 4740878


Just gorgeous - everything the flowers, the chocolate and Cheval d'Orient is my favorite Hermes china pattern - on my wish list.  And as for the chocolate, you are better than me if you can stop at three!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I have alteady gone out with two of my B's, 2KC's and Evie already.  Nobody is going anywhere near me to touch my bags or sneeze on them.  (I did get coughed on by a Chinese customer in January at the Seattle H.  I jumped 10 feet back and might have turned blue.  But that will not happen again.)
> 
> And you only need to quarantine the bag after you get home anyways.


I will try to overcome the hand sanitizer every time I touch something. I think I overuse it. And if my hand still wet I can't touch my bags...
Today my destinations will be Home Depot, supermarket. I want hands free to carry succulents and slap ribs. So neither of Kelly or Birkin will fit in the situation. I guess I will wait until the H store reopens.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I will try to overcome the hand sanitizer every time I touch something. I think I overuse it. And if my hand still wet I can't touch my bags...
> Today my destinations will be Home Depot, supermarket. I want hands free to carry succulents and slap ribs. So neither of Kelly or Birkin will fit in the situation. I guess I will wait until the H store reopens.


A crossbody bag will do the job.  You can certainly put a sporty strap around the Kelly for that.  

By the way, I don't use hand santizers.  I just washed my hands so much that my skin is cracking.  My Evie went to Home Depot and supermarkets.  I would normally take my big Birkins to the supermarkets as they are just my reusable totes.  Right now, I am afraid my muscle memories might cause me trouble.  I did take them out for appointments and got to drive them around in my Vette.


----------



## bagnut1

meowlett said:


> A crossbody bag will do the job.  You can certainly put a sporty strap around the Kelly for that.
> 
> By the way, I don't use hand santizers.  I just washed my hands so much that my skin is cracking.  My Evie went to Home Depot and supermarkets.  I would normally take my big Birkins to the supermarkets as they are just my reusable totes.  Right now, I am afraid my muscle memories might cause me trouble.  I did take them out for appointments and got to drive them around in my Vette.


I also don't really "do" hand sanitizers - I don't like the texture.  But I am a Huge hand washer and haven't noticed terrible dryness (just a bit on my knuckles during a cold snap back in March).  I use Method liquid soap and whatever is in there seems to also moisturize fairly well without also applying lotion.  (And I am not at all connected with the brand - just like the product.)  Saves me from agita over getting lotion all over my bag handles.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“For countless changes of the moon, the timepiece voyaged the four corners of the world, appearing and disappearing at whim.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 But it heeded the custodians of the four corners...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...and generations later...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...to those reflected on its face.”


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I also don't really "do" hand sanitizers - I don't like the texture.  But I am a Huge hand washer and haven't noticed terrible dryness (just a bit on my knuckles during a cold snap back in March).  I use Method liquid soap and whatever is in there seems to also moisturize fairly well without also applying lotion.  (And I am not at all connected with the brand - just like the product.)  Saves me from agita over getting lotion all over my bag handles.


I prefer Method hand soap also.....


----------



## meowlett

Pampelmuse said:


> Omg! I want to come to your teaparty - you may eat all cookies, I just want to wander around in your fantastic garden! Is it okay if I stop by today ?


I normally would love to have people over for tea.  Right now, my house feels like an episode of Hoarders.  DH said no more purchases (including H) until I clear out "the stuff".  I am hiding from my SA right now.  Don't want to waste her precious appointment time until I have the license to be bad again.  And I also just invited a friend, who is very neat, to stay here for Fourth of July.  So I have every incentive to get organized as soon as possible.
Perhaps my SA is reading this.


----------



## Pampelmuse

meowlett said:


> I normally would love to have people over for tea.  Right now, my house feels like an episode of Hoarders.  DH said no more purchases (including H) until I clear out "the stuff".  I am hiding from my SA right now.  Don't want to waste her precious appointment time until I have the license to be bad again.  And I also just invited a friend, who is very neat, to stay here for Fourth of July.  So I have every incentive to get organized as soon as possible.
> Perhaps my SA is reading this.


Ok, maybe another time...


----------



## tlamdang08

So.... Today I am taking Rouge Piment 25 out for a ride to the beach.


----------



## passion.du.jour

I only have one bag charm and I keep it on my nightstand. It's the small things that put a smile on my face


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> So.... Today I am taking Rouge Piment 25 out for a ride to the beach.


Simply gorgeous! Hope the beach is lovely for you!


----------



## DrTr

passion.du.jour said:


> I only have one bag charm and I keep it on my nightstand. It's the small things that put a smile on my face


How nice - it’s so cute and it makes me smile too.


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Simply gorgeous! Hope the beach is lovely for you!


The Sun decided to hide from us when we got to the beach, the wind started to gather all the dark clouds there for  we drove home . But I had the window down and got some fresh air and that was nice, enough for me to return tomorrow.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> The Sun decided to hide from us when we got to the beach, the wind started to gather all the dark clouds there for  we drove home . But I had the window down and got some fresh air and that was nice, enough for me to return tomorrow.


Of course Mother Nature is firmly in control!  But glad you will get to go tomorrow.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> The Medor did fine. Unfortunately, I got something in my eye. So I have a scratched cornea. With 50 years of wearing contact lenses, this isn’t my first time. No contact lenses until it’s healed. But, considering the times we are living in, this is just a small inconvenience.


so sorry to hear! be well.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....
> View attachment 4739756


hmmmm, speaking of MY wrinkles—will face masking allow me to delay face lifting?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> The best part of sheltering in place (other than the pups) is the chocolate.
> I promise that I will stop at 3.
> View attachment 4740876
> 
> And here are some of the flowers.
> View attachment 4740877
> View attachment 4740879
> 
> View attachment 4740878


much love to your flowering plants! delightful against the fence.


----------



## diane278

Loading up so I can go enjoy my outing.....sitting in my car at curbside pickup.


----------



## DrTr

Hello lovelies one and all! Happy Friday - as if Friday feels different than other days right now!

I have a question for the group. I have been looking for small Ulysses notebook covers on h.com, all I see are refills. Did they d/c these? Are they boutique only?  I love my anemone MM Ulysses, and thought I would show her off with my Marlene Dietrich Mont Blanc Fountain pen (a gift to myself after finishing grad school some years ago).  I fell in love with this fountain pen because of the tie and collar with the little sapphire - so evocative of her. Nothing like writing on heavy stock with an excellent fountain pen, especially for thank you’s. That’s part of what I love about Ulysses and the wonderful journals I found as inserts. 

I love and use tech all the time, in fact I’m tech support at home and elsewhere but I also love old school stationery, notebooks, pens, just about any “school supplies”. Any intel on these wonderful little notebooks appreciated


----------



## loh

She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


----------



## passion.du.jour

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


Love this!!!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


I don’t know, she looks lovely in her beautiful luxurious collars, and she actually looks pretty chill and just fine with mom’s “silliness”  given my love for color, I vote for the gorgeous pink!


----------



## loh

passion.du.jour said:


> Love this!!!



Thanks!  Love the little kitten in your avatar.  Too cute!


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> I don’t know, she looks lovely in her beautiful luxurious collars, and she actually looks pretty chill and just fine with mom’s “silliness”  given my love for color, I vote for the gorgeous pink!



I'm quite partial to bright colors too.    She is the most chill kitty I've ever met and is such a good sport tolerating all of her family's silliness.


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> I'm quite partial to bright colors too.    She is the most chill kitty I've ever met and is such a good sport tolerating all of her family's silliness.


How nice, she sounds like such a great girl. I don’t how I would be getting through WFH without my wonderful doggo. Animals are quite simply the best!!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


Maybe I should drive my babyfur crazy with my scarves too. Thanks for putting a smile on my face. The weather is not going to grant me a beach walk today.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Maybe I should drive my babyfur crazy with my scarves too. Thanks for putting a smile on my face. The weather is not going to grant me a beach walk today.



Glad we were able to put a smile on your face. smile.    Hope the weather cooperates for you tomorrow.  I've always found that a walk on the beach can do wonders for the soul.    Such is greatly needed in times like these...


----------



## rutabaga

diane278 said:


> It’s a new world. Growing up I was told that my shoes and bags should match, but now I’m matching my bag & my face mask.  And it’s 91F here....the first day of _wrinkled linen _season. (I love wrinkled linen!) Probably time for a haircut....
> View attachment 4739756



That cuff!  I want one in gold but it's $$$$$


----------



## diane278

i*bella said:


> That cuff!  I want one in gold but it's $$$$$


I know....the gold one is crazy! I’ve always preferred silver to gold and I think that’s the secret to my jewelry collection.


----------



## Nibb

bagnut1 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I received my twillion that I ordered right after they stopped shipping.  I had almost forgotten about it.  I definitely did not read the description very carefully - somehow managed to miss that there is a very good reason the name is "disco."
> View attachment 4740326


Oh my, the blue was going to be my next purchase, is it as shiny in real life as your photo, do you love it? I think I need to wait till the H store reopens for the purchase. I really like it with your bag, but such a surprise.


----------



## meowlett

Happy Ascension Day to my dearest Pup!


This is his shrine today with the beef tenderloin offering.


----------



## Bagaholic222

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


Hermes sales would go up the roof if she modelled for them


----------



## kellyh




----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


I could swear that’s my cat two-timing me and posing for you. I love your furball!


----------



## sf_newyorker

...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “And in particular, to the ageless Rathead Prince and his subterranean home, where it found enough stability to slumber with a ticking mind.”


----------



## kellyh

better pic


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I could swear that’s my cat two-timing me and posing for you. I love your furball!



Thanks!  Your's is pretty adorable too!


----------



## loh

Bagaholic222 said:


> Hermes sales would go up the roof if she modelled for them



Great idea!  And then I could use her earnings to support my H habit.


----------



## DrTr

kellyh said:


> View attachment 4743289
> 
> better pic


Just fabulous!  Love it all, your Birkins and that trunk!! Omg  I have a friend that took a pic of a great great aunt’s LV trunk from the early 1900’s and it was stunning, well traveled, well used, well loved and paper tags from a hotel still on it with “Lady xxxx” on it. It was such a lovelytrunk. I love houses that truly have a long and storied history, especially Hermès but LV sure knows how to make a trunk!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kellyh

DrTr said:


> Just fabulous!  Love it all, your Birkins and that trunk!! Omg  I have a friend that took a pic of a great great aunt’s LV trunk from the early 1900’s and it was stunning, well traveled, well used, well loved and paper tags from a hotel still on it with “Lady xxxx” on it. It was such a lovelytrunk. I love houses that truly have a long and storied history, especially Hermès but LV sure knows how to make a trunk!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you  This is 1920-1930 ....My Hubby got it from an antique shop in Paris. I LOVE it . I sit with my espresso in the morning and daydream of all the places it has been.


----------



## DrTr

kellyh said:


> Thank you  This is 1920-1930 ....My Hubby got it from an antique shop in Paris. I LOVE it . I sit with my espresso in the morning and daydream of all the places it has been.


Oh wow - even better as a gift from your husband and a storied trunk with imagination delight too. How lovely.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

diane278 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is up for a game of Hermès bingo later.....
> 
> View attachment 4723745


Delightful idea !! I want to play too !!


----------



## diane278

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Delightful idea !! I want to play too !!


We can play for real pretty soon! Heard from my SA today. Phone orders and curbside pick up starting June 9th at the Palo Alto store.....I’ve had some scarves waiting for me since before this began.  And I still need the book store to open. But it feels like real life is within reach.....even though somewhat changed......


----------



## LVinCali

DrTr said:


> Hello lovelies one and all! Happy Friday - as if Friday feels different than other days right now!
> 
> I have a question for the group. I have been looking for small Ulysses notebook covers on h.com, all I see are refills. Did they d/c these? Are they boutique only?  I love my anemone MM Ulysses, and thought I would show her off with my Marlene Dietrich Mont Blanc Fountain pen (a gift to myself after finishing grad school some years ago).  I fell in love with this fountain pen because of the tie and collar with the little sapphire - so evocative of her. Nothing like writing on heavy stock with an excellent fountain pen, especially for thank you’s. That’s part of what I love about Ulysses and the wonderful journals I found as inserts.
> 
> I love and use tech all the time, in fact I’m tech support at home and elsewhere but I also love old school stationery, notebooks, pens, just about any “school supplies”. Any intel on these wonderful little notebooks appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4742961


I bought a mini and a PM on the EU website at the beginning of May.  Looks like they are still available on the EU website.


----------



## LVinCali

New CDC and no where to go so wearing it with my morning coffee, my daily Purseforum reading and jammies before my family wakes up to see how nuts I am...


----------



## diane278

LVinCali said:


> New CDC and no where to go so wearing it with my morning coffee, my daily Purseforum reading and jammies before my family wakes up to see how nuts I am...
> 
> View attachment 4743470


Maybe This thread should have been called:
Sheltering at Home with Hermès (and the crazy things it’s making us do....) 
I like it. It has a nice ring of accuracy to it.


----------



## DrTr

LVinCali said:


> I bought a mini and a PM on the EU website at the beginning of May.  Looks like they are still available on the EU website.


Thank you - I will contact my SA when things start again. It’s just strange, you could usually find many colors and sizes online in US. Prop ably the shutdown has changed that  (as it has everything!)


----------



## DrTr

LVinCali said:


> New CDC and no where to go so wearing it with my morning coffee, my daily Purseforum reading and jammies before my family wakes up to see how nuts I am...
> 
> View attachment 4743470


Love your CDC!!!  Why wouldn’t you wear it? In jammies or jeans or dresses, this is one kick-*** bracelet  I have the same but with PHW and it’s one of my favorite bracelets ever. You look smashing!

PS I think many of us have gone somewhat round the bend during stay at home, I’ve decided to embrace it!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Maybe This thread should have been called:
> Sheltering at Home with Hermès (and the crazy things it’s making us do....)
> I like it. It has a nice ring of accuracy to it.


That can be the known subtitle of the thread  Little did you know when you started this it would become such a fun and supportive hangout!  Thank you


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> That can be the known subtitle of the thread  Little did you know when you started this it would become such a fun and supportive hangout!  Thank you


It’s what I was hoping for....and much, much more!  But that’s not because of me, it’s because of everyone who posts here and the fact that every one is so creative and generous.  I love how it’s morphed from a place to post bag photos to food & tableware, face masks, scarves, hand painted bags, legos, pets, a continual dramatic story complete with detailed scenes, along with others things that don’t come to mind right now. That saying, “it takes a village to raise a child” applies. I may haven given birth to it, but it was “raised “ by the village that posts here.  I’ll miss it when it’s run it’s course and life gets back to normal but, at the same time, I hope we never need a thread like this again. 
I’ll probably still be hanging around here anyway.....it feels like “home” to me....


----------



## meowlett

@diane278 This is by far my favorite thread for everything that you mentioned.  Perhaps it can be renamed and repurposed so that we can continue to share our couch potato views at time when we are not going out "in action".


----------



## loh

meowlett said:


> @diane278 This is by far my favorite thread for everything that you mentioned.  Perhaps it can be renamed and repurposed so that we can continue to share our couch potato views at time when we are not going out "in action".



@diane278  and all, I second continuing this thread.  It has become part of my morning routine to browse through this thread while having my coffee.  DH chuckles that this thread is literally one of the first things I'll read in the morning  before starting my day.  So fingers crossed that it will keep on going.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> We can play for real pretty soon! Heard from my SA today. Phone orders and curbside pick up starting June 9th at the Palo Alto store.....I’ve had some scarves waiting for me since before this began.  And I still need the book store to open. But it feels like real life is within reach.....even though somewhat changed......


Palo Alto is my location when I go home to SF. Unfortunately for me, my wonderful SA there was promoted (super great because she’s super great) and took a position at the Denver boutique. I’ve yet to work with the SA recommended for me. I can’t wait to see your new scarves!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> @diane278 This is by far my favorite thread for everything that you mentioned.  Perhaps it can be renamed and repurposed so that we can continue to share our couch potato views at time when we are not going out "in action".





loh said:


> @diane278  and all, I second continuing this thread.  It has become part of my morning routine to browse through this thread while having my coffee.  DH chuckles that this thread is literally one of the first things I'll read in the morning  before starting my day.  So fingers crossed that it will keep on going.


There’s nothing to stop us from keeping on going, even without changing the name. Or,  we can start a second one and proceed from there, named  (Still) At Home....with Hermès.  Add  a link to the original and keep going.  I don’t know if it would duplicate other threads or not. Right now, with things happening at different speeds in different states, maybe we should roll along, business as usual.  IDK. ???


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Palo Alto is my location when I go home to SF. Unfortunately for me, my wonderful SA there was promoted (super great because she’s super great) and took a position at the Denver boutique. I’ve yet to work with the SA recommended for me. I can’t wait to see your new scarves!


They were, and still are, intended to be used for decor. I’m not sure how yet. But I wanted something with a graffiti look and my SA found three color ways for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Still... at home with Hermes. Yup It is my situation today. I want to have a fun ride to the beach but some how I am getting lazy of driving... 
Still sitting in my hammock, look at the time passing by ... I realize I am still at my back yard for the whole morning 
Have a wonderful Saturday everyone


----------



## meowlett

Gloomy weather here today.  My head has definitely gotten bigger because of the constant eating.  The Serena Cap is becoming quite tight.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Gloomy weather here today.  My head has definitely gotten bigger because of the constant eating.  The Serena Cap is becoming quite tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743888


Wow, I wish my head has gotten bigger instead of my stomach 
All of my shorts are getting very tight. I need to go up at least 1 size


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Gloomy weather here today.  My head has definitely gotten bigger because of the constant eating.  The Serena Cap is becoming quite tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743888





tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, I wish my head has gotten bigger instead of my stomach
> All of my shorts are getting very tight. I need to go up at least 1 size



I made it until this past week. Went online for the remedy. Now I have three pairs of jeans in a larger size.


----------



## meowlett

@diane278 and @tlamdang08 I plead the fifth regarding my girth.  My back is starting to hurt because of the extra load.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> It’s what I was hoping for....and much, much more!  But that’s not because of me, it’s because of everyone who posts here and the fact that every one is so creative and generous.  I love how it’s morphed from a place to post bag photos to food & tableware, face masks, scarves, hand painted bags, legos, pets, a continual dramatic story complete with detailed scenes, along with others things that don’t come to mind right now. That saying, “it takes a village to raise a child” applies. I may haven given birth to it, but it was “raised “ by the village that posts here.  I’ll miss it when it’s run it’s course and life gets back to normal but, at the same time, I hope we never need a thread like this again.
> I’ll probably still be hanging around here anyway.....it feels like “home” to me....


I agree with everything you say - we’ve all helped to co-create this place. My biggest worry is that we will not get back to normal as we think of it - rather that we will have some new normal as yet undetermined. But I also plan to visit here often - it’s really lovely.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Still... at home with Hermes. Yup It is my situation today. I want to have a fun ride to the beach but some how I am getting lazy of driving...
> Still sitting in my hammock, look at the time passing by ... I realize I am still at my back yard for the whole morning
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone


Just lovely!! Your post reminds me of that old song by Otis Redding - only a snippet. Enjoy!
Sittin' in the mornin' sun
I'll be sittin' when the evenin' comes
Watchin' the ships roll in
Then I watch 'em roll away again

I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
Watchin' the tide, roll away
I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
Wastin' time


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie and her pal Louise played some socially distanced cards today to avoid the rain. Alas, Ellie was not the victor.


----------



## DrTr

buffalogal said:


> Ellie and her pal Louise played some socially distanced cards today to avoid the rain. Alas, Ellie was not the victor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744127


Love this!  Ellie is quite the busy gal!!!  I enjoy seeing her


----------



## diane278

buffalogal said:


> Ellie and her pal Louise played some socially distanced cards today to avoid the rain. Alas, Ellie was not the victor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744127


Ellie, try the game Concentration. You’ll win for sure because elephants never forget! You’ll pair up cards like the champ you are. Sorry, Louise.


----------



## diane278

Today will be my first lunch in a restaurant (on the patio) since sheltering began.....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Today will be my first lunch in a restaurant (on the patio) since sheltering began.....
> View attachment 4744882


Yikes - you are braver than I am!!  Too many people around where I live aren’t very polite or caring about social distancing and masks. Hope you have a lovely time - I know some places are more strict about distancing and safety which is very helpful right now. Too bad they all aren’t!  Let us know what you have!
And love your white clutch- you are summery and comfy!


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Today will be my first lunch in a restaurant (on the patio) since sheltering began.....
> View attachment 4744882


Soooo chic!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Yikes - you are braver than I am!!  Too many people around where I live aren’t very polite or caring about social distancing and masks. Hope you have a lovely time - I know some places are more strict about distancing and safety which is very helpful right now. Too bad they all aren’t!  Let us know what you have!
> And love your white clutch- you summery and comfy!


Agree with everything!!!!
Plus Protesters were everywhere on the beaches sidewalks where I drove by yesterday ... 
Just be careful.
Mrs K and me today


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Yikes - you are braver than I am!!  Too many people around where I live aren’t very polite or caring about social distancing and masks. Hope you have a lovely time - I know some places are more strict about distancing and safety which is very helpful right now. Too bad they all aren’t!  Let us know what you have!
> And love your white clutch- you are summery and comfy!



Everyone wore masks in (and removed them when they were seated.) Servers wore the plastic visors/shields. We chose to eat on the patio. Tables were spaced far apart and it wasn’t full.  I was apprehensive before I went, but once I was there, it felt fine. I’d forgotten how large restaurant meals are. 

Today made me feel better about the future. Even with limitations, it was really enjoyable. And probably more so because it had been a long time coming....I didn’t take it for granted.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Still... at home with Hermes. Yup It is my situation today. I want to have a fun ride to the beach but some how I am getting lazy of driving...
> Still sitting in my hammock, look at the time passing by ... I realize I am still at my back yard for the whole morning
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone


Love the red dial on your watch! Is it a cape cod?


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Everyone wore masks in (and removed them when they were seated.) Servers wore the plastic visors/shields. We chose to eat on the patio. Tables were spaced far apart and it wasn’t full.  I was apprehensive before I went, but once I was there, it felt fine. I’d forgotten how large restaurant meals are.
> 
> Today made me feel better about the future. Even with limitations, it was really enjoyable. And probably more so because it had been a long time coming....I didn’t take it for granted.


How nice. Some “normal” life finally. So glad you felt better about the future. We’ve all had so much uncertainty and can use some “plain old life” can’t we.


----------



## papertiger

I'm cheating because I didn't paint it this Summer. When we moved in a few years ago, we made do with the kitchen 'as is' for a while (as you do - priorities and no time). So I painted a free-hand gold and silver Hermes over my sink to inspire me and get rid of those 1990s duck hunting tiles we inherited. We've done other things to the kitchen but we kept the 'temporary' mural.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Everyone wore masks in (and removed them when they were seated.) Servers wore the plastic visors/shields. We chose to eat on the patio. Tables were spaced far apart and it wasn’t full.  I was apprehensive before I went, but once I was there, it felt fine. I’d forgotten how large restaurant meals are.
> 
> Today made me feel better about the future. Even with limitations, it was really enjoyable. And probably more so because it had been a long time coming....I didn’t take it for granted.



Thank you for the update.  I'm glad you enjoyed your outing.  I have yet to dine in a restaurant, but I think when I eventually do I will feel more comfortable being outside as well.   It's a good thing the weather is warmer now so we can enjoy our al fresco dining.  One of the things I miss most while in SAH is dining out.  I think I'll have the same reactions as you when I do go out for my first meal - initially nervous but then ultimately grateful.


----------



## DrTr

papertiger said:


> I'm cheating because I didn't paint it this Summer. When we moved in a few years ago, we made do with the kitchen 'as is' for a while (as you do - priorities and no time). So I painted a free-hand gold and silver Hermes over my sink to inspire me and get rid of those 1990s duck hunting tiles we inherited. We've done other things to the kitchen but we kept the 'temporary' mural.


Free hand?!  Yikes you are one talented woman!  No wonder you are keeping this Hermes. It’s wonderful


----------



## papertiger

DrTr said:


> Free hand?!  Yikes you are one talented woman!  No wonder you are keeping this Hermes. It’s wonderful



Thank you


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> We can play for real pretty soon! Heard from my SA today. Phone orders and curbside pick up starting June 9th at the Palo Alto store.....I’ve had some scarves waiting for me since before this began.  And I still need the book store to open. But it feels like real life is within reach.....even though somewhat changed......


Oh... it’s my home store too .


----------



## Rockerchic

papertiger said:


> I'm cheating because I didn't paint it this Summer. When we moved in a few years ago, we made do with the kitchen 'as is' for a while (as you do - priorities and no time). So I painted a free-hand gold and silver Hermes over my sink to inspire me and get rid of those 1990s duck hunting tiles we inherited. We've done other things to the kitchen but we kept the 'temporary' mural.


Love it. Holy Cow...free hand?? Very impressive!


----------



## diane278

papertiger said:


> I'm cheating because I didn't paint it this Summer. When we moved in a few years ago, we made do with the kitchen 'as is' for a while (as you do - priorities and no time). So I painted a free-hand gold and silver Hermes over my sink to inspire me and get rid of those 1990s duck hunting tiles we inherited. We've done other things to the kitchen but we kept the 'temporary' mural.


That’s stunning! Any time you feel the need to paint a mural, come on over to my house!


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> That’s stunning! Any time you feel the need to paint a mural, come on over to my house!



Anytime!


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> @diane278  and all, I second continuing this thread.  It has become part of my morning routine to browse through this thread while having my coffee.  DH chuckles that this thread is literally one of the first things I'll read in the morning  before starting my day.  So fingers crossed that it will keep on going.


This is exactly what I do every morning: browsing the thread while drinking coffee then start to work.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, I wish my head has gotten bigger instead of my stomach
> All of my shorts are getting very tight. I need to go up at least 1 size





diane278 said:


> I made it until this past week. Went online for the remedy. Now I have three pairs of jeans in a larger size.



Sorry to hear that  !
I think it’s the same situation every where when you’re staying at home. No gym and only foods are available .


----------



## sf_newyorker

For today and the tough tomorrows.


----------



## LVinCali

hokatie said:


> This is exactly what I do every morning: browsing the thread while drinking coffee then start to work.



Me too.  It’s nice to start the morning without stress.  I read the news later...


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Sorry to hear that  !
> I think it’s the same situation every where when you’re staying at home. No gym and only foods are available .


 Totally agree
Although I walk in the morning and evening half an hour each I still keeping my extras 
Walking with my Hermes home made mask.


----------



## hokatie

Just received the H magazine and note today. I love how thoughtful Hermes is


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Totally agree
> Although I walk morning and evening half an hour each I still keeping my extras
> Walking with my Hermes home made mask.



Are you using the dust bag to make a mask? So smart and stylish


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Are you using the dust bag to make a mask? So smart and stylish


Yes it’s from a dust bag


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Are you using the dust bag to make a mask? So smart and stylish


Another dust bag mask from LV collection 
3D LV face mask done by me
(Oops this is Hermes room )
Now it is belong to the H house


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Another dust bag mask from LV collection
> 3D LV face mask done by me
> (Oops this is Hermes room )
> Now it is belong to the H house


Wow......... I wish I have one .


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Another dust bag mask from LV collection
> 3D LV face mask done by me
> (Oops this is Hermes room )
> Now it is belong to the H house


You’ve done some wonderful masks!  H, other fabrics, LV, I think they all are welcome here.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow......... I wish I have one .


Send me your dust bag, and I will send you back the masks


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> You’ve done some wonderful masks!  H, other fabrics, LV, I think they all are welcome here.


Thank you. I am looking for my Gucci dust bags. Hopefully I will have some Gucci masks tomorrow


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08 I wish you’d do a complete display of all your styles and Your different designer masks. It’d be great to see them all in a group.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Another dust bag mask from LV collection
> 3D LV face mask done by me
> (Oops this is Hermes room )
> Now it is belong to the H house


Actually, I think they’re related by nationality.  They’re both French.....


----------



## JWiseman

LVinCali said:


> New CDC and no where to go so wearing it with my morning coffee, my daily Purseforum reading and jammies before my family wakes up to see how nuts I am...
> 
> View attachment 4743470



I am always so temped to put on all my jewelry and grab one of my bags, fill it up for " work" and wear my sweats to the computer to work for the day


----------



## DrTr

JWiseman said:


> I am always so temped to put on all my jewelry and grab one of my bags, fill it up for " work" and wear my sweats to the computer to work for the day


Go for it!  It’s fun


----------



## sf_newyorker

My story is on a bit of a NY PAUSE because some of the themes resonate with the current climate, and it’s hard to not let my current state of mind bleed into the tone of the narrative. 

So what could lighten the mood? Cats and twillys. Here’s my today furry office mate.


----------



## diane278

I don’t know who’s running my house, but it isn’t me. All I’m trying to do is enjoy a cup of coffee. But, instead, I spent the last ten minutes explaining why _we _don’t _need_ to go anywhere because I picked up my prescription yesterday. I might as well be talking to a toddler. 
I’ve decided that if the whining stops, we might go for a ride later to the donut shop....but I’m not going to indulge this behavior......


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> My story is on a bit of a NY PAUSE because some of the themes resonate with the current climate, and it’s hard to not let my current state of mind bleed into the tone of the narrative.
> 
> So what could lighten the mood? Cats and twillys. Here’s my today furry office mate.
> 
> View attachment 4746110



Hugs to you and your kitty.    My heart goes out to everyone who is suffering from everything that is going around during these times.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Another dust bag mask from LV collection
> 3D LV face mask done by me
> (Oops this is Hermes room )
> Now it is belong to the H house


You're so talented! The nose flap makes them look even more professional!


----------



## meowlett

Since there won't be any tea party for a while, the whole set of tea cups need to get aired out too.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08 I wish you’d do a complete display of all your styles and Your different designer masks. It’d be great to see them all in a group.





diane278 said:


> Actually, I think they’re related by nationality.  They’re both French.....


I will take pictures of them again, but some of them I sent to my friends after they have been done.


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> You're so talented! The nose flap makes them look even more professional!


Thank you, I Like this nose flap too.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I will take pictures of them again, but some of them I sent to my friends after they have been done.


Just whatever different versions you still have. I love seeing _collections _ of things......TIA


----------



## Cookiefiend

LVinCali said:


> New CDC and no where to go so wearing it with my morning coffee, my daily Purseforum reading and jammies before my family wakes up to see how nuts I am...
> 
> View attachment 4743470


ahahaaaa - this made me laugh - thank you!
This is just the best thread - hugs all around!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Just whatever different versions you still have. I love seeing _collections _ of things......TIA


As you wish


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I don’t know who’s running my house, but it isn’t me. All I’m trying to do is enjoy a cup of coffee. But, instead, I spent the last ten minutes explaining why _we _don’t _need_ to go anywhere because I picked up my prescription yesterday. I might as well be talking to a toddler.
> I’ve decided that if the whining stops, we might go for a ride later to the donut shop....but I’m not going to indulge this behavior......
> View attachment 4746133


And I have to explain to these reptiles why Heidi's appointment to the vet has been postponed.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> And I have to explain to these reptiles why Heidi's appointment to the vet has been postponed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746573


Your Birkin on my wishlist!!!


----------



## loh

If these two creatures of different stripes can get along, then we should all be able to as well.


----------



## tlamdang08

I got Le Monde d’ Hermes magazine today and I wonder if
anyone would actually wear them like that IRL


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> As you wish


Thank you! I love all the styles you make!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> And I have to explain to these reptiles why Heidi's appointment to the vet has been postponed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746573


Does Heidi know you’re cheating on her with critters in your B? I’m not sure _Queen Heidi _would approve....


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I got Le Monde d’ Hermes magazine today and I wonder if
> anyone would actually wear them like that IRL


I think they make great editorial content but I’m not that adventuresome. I’m boring....but I’m very content with it. 
(I personally like the kimono one with the silk bag best.)


----------



## Meta

Fun videos from Hermès to share... 
(If anyone needed justification to buy the Balcons du Guadalquivir dish.. )


----------



## sf_newyorker

In this household, dust bag repurposing equals feline furniture. 

@tlamdang08 I can’t send you any spare ones for mask requests


----------



## tlamdang08

Meta said:


> Fun videos from Hermès to share...
> (If anyone needed justification to buy the Balcons du Guadalquivir dish.. )



Thank you Meta, after watching these videos, I have to text my SA


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> In this household, dust bag repurposing equals feline furniture.
> View attachment 4747013
> @tlamdang08 I can’t send you any spare ones for mask requests


Your cat looks serious if I get near those


----------



## chicinthecity777

Meta said:


> Fun videos from Hermès to share...
> (If anyone needed justification to buy the Balcons du Guadalquivir dish.. )



Haha, my SA sent me these videos too! So cute!


----------



## Pampelmuse

meowlett said:


> And I have to explain to these reptiles why Heidi's appointment to the vet has been postponed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746573


Fabulous bag! Wow!


----------



## meowlett

My teacup of the day.  Yes, I am a Cheval addict.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Meta, after watching these videos, I have to text my SA


Which ones are you getting?  Please spill the beans.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Which ones are you getting?  Please spill the beans.


I am collecting H deco right now, so I text Him to see if H deco has something like this.  If not I will have to add anything that can be bake from other line. Turn out our schedule this weekend have to reschedule due to the riots.


----------



## loh

Meta said:


> Fun videos from Hermès to share...
> (If anyone needed justification to buy the Balcons du Guadalquivir dish.. )




Yum, the chocolate fondants.     If only I was talented enough to make them so easily - like with a simple snap of my finger!


----------



## diane278

Today I drove out to a girlfriend’s ranch (in the middle of nowhere). She recently adopted two miniature horses from a rescue group.  They are so sweet but terribly timid, due to what they’ve been though.

Here I’m putting a halter on Beverly so I can move her from a paddock to the pasture.  (My friend worried she’d be startled by seeing a masked face, so I took it off and, TBH, it felt good to be without it.)


This is Andy, waiting to be turned out to pasture.


And to be relevant, here’s the H bag I took, but left in the car....


It felt really good to be around the horses today.......very calming.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Today I drove out to a girlfriend’s ranch (in the middle of nowhere). She recently adopted two miniature horses from a rescue group.  They are so sweet but terribly timid, due to what they’ve been though.
> 
> Here I’m putting a halter on Beverly so I can move her from a paddock to the pasture.  (My friend worried she’d be startled by seeing a masked face, so I took it off and, TBH, it felt good to be without it.)
> View attachment 4747414
> 
> This is Andy, waiting to be turned out to pasture.
> View attachment 4747409
> 
> And to be relevant, here’s the H bag I took, but left in the car....
> View attachment 4747412
> 
> It felt really calming to be around horses....They’re so kind.



Omg, they are too cute!!    Kudos to your friend for adopting these sweeties.  Looks like you had a great and healthful day.    One of the saving graces for my daughter during these times is still being able to ride.  Horses can be very therapeutic that way.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Omg, they are too cute!!    Kudos to your friend for adopting these sweeties.  Looks like you had a great and healthful day.    One of the saving graces for my daughter during these times is still being able to ride.  Horses can be very therapeutic that way.


Horses are wonderful to connect with. I think that’s true of most animals....we, as people, could learn a lot. 
Kindness doesn’t cost a thing.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Today I drove out to a girlfriend’s ranch (in the middle of nowhere). She recently adopted two miniature horses from a rescue group.  They are so sweet but terribly timid, due to what they’ve been though.
> 
> Here I’m putting a halter on Beverly so I can move her from a paddock to the pasture.  (My friend worried she’d be startled by seeing a masked face, so I took it off and, TBH, it felt good to be without it.)
> View attachment 4747414
> 
> This is Andy, waiting to be turned out to pasture.
> View attachment 4747409
> 
> And to be relevant, here’s the H bag I took, but left in the car....
> View attachment 4747412
> 
> It felt really good to be around the horses today.......very calming.


Wow, they are both cute but the first one is cuter
I am glad that you have a joyful day with the horses. I am bearing the heat and can not go to the beach . Just keep eating


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Horses are wonderful to connect with. I think that’s true of most animals....we, as people, could learn a lot.
> Kindness doesn’t cost a thing.....



I could not agree with you more.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Which ones are you getting?  Please spill the beans.


I find out H deco haven’t come with anything for baking yet. more thinking/decision for me


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I find out H deco haven’t come with anything for baking yet. more thinking/decision for me


Maybe you could find some solid red pieces to go with your deco China?


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I find out H deco haven’t come with anything for baking yet. more thinking/decision for me


Bummer. I am debating if I want another H set in additional to the Cheval.  I need something that I can just put in the dishwasher.  A few of the sets fit the bill.  But I already have four sets of tableware here...  That is my hoarding problem.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Bummer. I am debating if I want another H set in additional to the Cheval.  I need something that I can just put in the dishwasher.  A few of the sets fit the bill.  But I already have four sets of tableware here...  That is my hoarding problem.


Same problem here


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Maybe you could find some solid red pieces to go with your deco China?


it is a good idea too


----------



## tlamdang08

After a good week using the Kelly, I am ready to turn back to Herbag for carefree feeling.
Take her out for an evening snack: Mc Donald ice cream  is calling me


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Today will be my first lunch in a restaurant (on the patio) since sheltering began.....
> View attachment 4744882


congrats! and you look marvelous in season-fresh blue and white. 
our community pretty much going where like, some masks like me, more often not.
drive 40 miles, tho, and stand in line outside various stores where city still restricts commerce.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Everyone wore masks in (and removed them when they were seated.) Servers wore the plastic visors/shields. We chose to eat on the patio. Tables were spaced far apart and it wasn’t full.  I was apprehensive before I went, but once I was there, it felt fine. I’d forgotten how large restaurant meals are.
> 
> Today made me feel better about the future. Even with limitations, it was really enjoyable. And probably more so because it had been a long time coming....I didn’t take it for granted.


I totally agree about literally “moving” toward feeling better about the future, more in personally-responsible control.
My most-scared friends remain mostly secluded in their beach house, focussed on the bad news from their native NY rather than the reopening world of the NC shore just outside their sliding-glass door.
No criticism meant, just sympathy.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I totally agree about literally “moving” toward feeling better about the future, more in personally-responsible control.
> My most-scared friends remain mostly secluded in their beach house, focussed on the bad news from their native NY rather than the reopening world of the NC shore just outside their sliding-glass door.
> No criticism meant, just sympathy.


Personally, I do better when I limit my exposure to TV news. I prefer reading news via a couple of major online newspapers. It took me decades to accept that I have limited control over what happens in my life. But it changed how I saw things and my life got a lot less stressful once I did. Still, I’m at an advantage because my area of California hasn’t had very many cases of Covid.  If we’d been hit hard, I’m sure my view, and fears, would reflect that....as it is, I know I’m very fortunate.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> After a good week using the Kelly, I am ready to turn back to Herbag for carefree feeling.
> Take her out for an evening snack: Mc Donald ice cream  is calling me


I understand...I’ve become a fan of root beer floats!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Today I drove out to a girlfriend’s ranch (in the middle of nowhere). She recently adopted two miniature horses from a rescue group.  They are so sweet but terribly timid, due to what they’ve been though.
> 
> Here I’m putting a halter on Beverly so I can move her from a paddock to the pasture.  (My friend worried she’d be startled by seeing a masked face, so I took it off and, TBH, it felt good to be without it.)
> View attachment 4747414
> 
> This is Andy, waiting to be turned out to pasture.
> View attachment 4747409
> 
> And to be relevant, here’s the H bag I took, but left in the car....
> View attachment 4747412
> 
> It felt really good to be around the horses today.......very calming.


So nice that you were able to enjoy the outdoor air and be with majestic animals!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> After a good week using the Kelly, I am ready to turn back to Herbag for carefree feeling.
> Take her out for an evening snack: Mc Donald ice cream  is calling me


McD ice cream is always a treat!

How do you like the retourne shape on this bag? It seems like you flipped it inside out (is that correct?) and painted on this side? Only asking because I received my first herbag in sellier yesterday and trying to get an idea of how you like this style. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I understand...I’ve become a fan of root beer floats!



Oh well life is short, just enjoy 


passion.du.jour said:


> McD ice cream is always a treat!
> 
> How do you like the retourne shape on this bag? It seems like you flipped it inside out (is that correct?) and painted on this side? Only asking because I received my first herbag in sellier yesterday and trying to get an idea of how you like this style. Thanks in advance!


Yes, I flipped inside out. I painted them both sides but right now I am using the cat more than the bird side. I love them both ways.
Sellier bulkier looking, retourne is more relax and fits my lifestyle nowadays.
The more I use it this way the more I like it. I send a request to my SA to ask him look for the backpack which is really nice looking too.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh well life is short, just enjoy
> 
> Yes, I flipped inside out. I painted them both sides but right now I am using the cat more than the bird side. I love them both ways.
> Sellier bulkier looking, retourne is more relax and fits my lifestyle nowadays.
> The more I use it this way the more I like it. I send a request to my SA to ask him look for the backpack which is really nice looking too.


My style is super casual/relaxed these days  so I may try flipping it inside out one of these days. Thanks for sharing your thoughts...

If you do end up getting a backpack, please share with us!


----------



## tlamdang08

A few hundred feet beyond my backyard 
And a funny pose to start a day... 
I wish one day I would have my own backyard like this

Have a good day!!!!


----------



## meowlett

Teacup of the day.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day.
> View attachment 4748033
> View attachment 4748034


Love the hanging basket


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> My style is super casual/relaxed these days  so I may try flipping it inside out one of these days. Thanks for sharing your thoughts...
> 
> If you do end up getting a backpack, please share with us!


If you decide to flip herbag inside out be sure to have a steamer ready to steam herbag To look nice again. 
My SA said he would do a search for me when our store start to open again. Right now our Mall is closed due to the riots.
So I guess I have to wait for many weeks


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the hanging basket
> If you decide to flip herbag inside out be sure to have a steamer ready to steam herbag To look nice again.


By the way, the same is true with the Longchamp bags.  I had to do the same when I flipped them inside out.  Surprisingly, I have only used mostly my two older Birkins, my big Evie and one all leather Longchamp since the pandemic.

I think my black Kelly wants an outing tomorrow.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day.
> View attachment 4748033
> View attachment 4748034


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> A few hundred feet beyond my backyard
> And a funny pose to start a day...
> I wish one day I would have my own backyard like this
> 
> Have a good day!!!!



Such peaceful scenery.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> By the way, the same is true with the Longchamp bags.  I had to do the same when I flipped them inside out.  Surprisingly, I have only used mostly my two older Birkins, my big Evie and one all leather Longchamp since the pandemic.
> 
> I think my black Kelly wants an outing tomorrow.


I am dreaming to have a black Kelly retourne someday. Show me your baby while I am waiting, pleased.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Such peaceful scenery.


Amazing yoga spot. 
I always dream of doing Yoga here but this park is always crowded.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I am dreaming to have a black Kelly retourne someday. Show me your baby while I am waiting, pleased.


Here is my Miss Kelly.  K28 Retourne Togo.  I love the casual look that I get with the Tressage strap.
She is pleased to be out of the closet right now.


----------



## diane278

Not only is she beautiful, look at that view she has out that window behind her! Stunning....


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Here is my Miss Kelly.  K28 Retourne Togo.  I love the casual look that I get with the Tressage strap.
> She is pleased to be out of the closet right now.
> View attachment 4748190


Thank you so she is beautiful and the view is also eyes candies


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Personally, I do better when I limit my exposure to TV news. I prefer reading news via a couple of major online newspapers. It took me decades to accept that I have limited control over what happens in my life. But it changed how I saw things and my life got a lot less stressful once I did. Still, I’m at an advantage because my area of California hasn’t had very many cases of Covid.  If we’d been hit hard, I’m sure my view, and fears, would reflect that....as it is, I know I’m very fortunate.


understood.  here 22 verified cases total in 3 months; 40 miles away 275 positive cases yesterday, 250 the day before.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> understood.  here 22 verified cases total in 3 months; 40 miles away 275 positive cases yesterday, 250 the day before.



It did seem strange that in my immediate area, you can’t enter a business without a mask but just a few miles away, there were more people without masks than wearing them.  The restaurants here require you wear one until you’re seated in your booth. Even with their visors, servers are exposed to a lot of different people, so I understand that they might feel safer when we’re masked.  I am wondering if wearing masks will become a way of life.....


----------



## diane278

Took a lovely drive to the pharmacy....only 15 minutes from my house.  Can’t believe I was looking forward to it.....but I was.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Took a lovely drive to the pharmacy....only 15 minutes from my house.  Can’t believe I was looking forward to it.....but I was.....
> View attachment 4748972


I understand the feeling I made a 5 mins trip to the UPS Store to drop off a package this morning . And I was so over dressed


----------



## tlamdang08

Picture of the Day
I named this ”Guess who is cuter!!” 
( zoom in to my dog)


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Picture of the Day
> I named this ”Guess who is cuter!!”
> ( zoom in to my dog)



do we have to pick one because the clear answer is both!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> do we have to pick one because the clear answer is both!


You have made my day. Thank you


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Today I drove out to a girlfriend’s ranch (in the middle of nowhere). She recently adopted two miniature horses from a rescue group.  They are so sweet but terribly timid, due to what they’ve been though.
> 
> Here I’m putting a halter on Beverly so I can move her from a paddock to the pasture.  (My friend worried she’d be startled by seeing a masked face, so I took it off and, TBH, it felt good to be without it.)
> View attachment 4747414
> 
> This is Andy, waiting to be turned out to pasture.
> View attachment 4747409
> 
> And to be relevant, here’s the H bag I took, but left in the car....
> View attachment 4747412
> 
> It felt really good to be around the horses today.......very calming.


I love these pictures, and the horses are such cuties. I’m so glad your friend rescued them, and nice for them and you to spend time together. Animals truly are the best, and they deserve our best.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> A few hundred feet beyond my backyard
> And a funny pose to start a day...
> I wish one day I would have my own backyard like this
> 
> Have a good day!!!!


You look lovely in front of such beautiful scenery!!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Picture of the Day
> I named this ”Guess who is cuter!!”
> ( zoom in to my dog)


It’s a tie!!!


----------



## diane278

While it’s been great to get out a bit more this past week, the Covid numbers here are now increasing a bit, so I’m pulling back again.  Yesterday afternoon, I began building one of my my dream houses. I’ve always loved minimalist houses. Luckily, LEGO offers one. Here’s my 2 1/4” tall Farnsworth House:
(With a losange box for perspective)


Don’t look too closely.  I had some challenges getting all the tiles to fit.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Today, I plan to use this as inspiration for clearing out “stuff”.  Now, if LEGO would just offer Philip Johnson’s Glass House, I’d be set for life!

Thanks, Meowlett, for your enabling.


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> While it’s been great to get out a bit more this past week, the Covid numbers here are now increasing a bit, so I’m pulling back again.  Yesterday afternoon, I began building one of my my dream houses. I’ve always loved minimalist houses. Luckily, LEGO offers one. Here’s my 2 1/4” tall Farnsworth House:
> (With a losange box for perspective)
> View attachment 4749754
> 
> Don’t look too closely.  I had some challenges getting all the tiles to fit.
> View attachment 4749753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I plan to use this as inspiration for clearing out “stuff”.  Now, if LEGO would just offer Philip Johnson’s Glass House, I’d be set for life!


Oh, I want to move in! I really like this style, that is why my furnitures are from the famous Bauhaus school. Timeless, chic and comfortable. Cannot wait to see your next building, diane278!


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Oh, I want to move in! I really like this style, that is why my furnitures are from the famous Bauhaus school. Timeless, chic and comfortable. Cannot wait to see your next building, diane278!


This was a discontinued part of the architecture series. I was lucky to find it from a private seller. I’m not sure what’s next...but there will be more.


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> View attachment 4742983
> View attachment 4742984
> 
> 
> She is resigned to let her human drive her nuts on this thunderstormy stay at home day.  I think she looks better in pink.   Or the gold to match her fur.  I'm sure she's thinking "can I please nap in peace....?"


Just saw this and ADORE her!   Personally, I can't think of a color or design that would not perfect on any of our cats... OK, back to reality. This neutral lover is voting for the gold.


----------



## meowlett

Teacup of the day


The cookie returns!  I should really stay away from it.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> While it’s been great to get out a bit more this past week, the Covid numbers here are now increasing a bit, so I’m pulling back again.  Yesterday afternoon, I began building one of my my dream houses. I’ve always loved minimalist houses. Luckily, LEGO offers one. Here’s my 2 1/4” tall Farnsworth House:
> (With a losange box for perspective)
> View attachment 4749754
> 
> Don’t look too closely.  I had some challenges getting all the tiles to fit.
> View attachment 4749753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I plan to use this as inspiration for clearing out “stuff”.  Now, if LEGO would just offer Philip Johnson’s Glass House, I’d be set for life!
> 
> Thanks, Meowlett, for your enabling.


LOVE this!  Nothing like clean spare modern architecture to set my heart a flutter. Good job - you sound like me and DH when we put a fridge door back on we had to remove to move it in our younger days for our garage fridge. “hmmm. Wonder where these three pieces were supposed to go “. To this day you have to lean on the door to get it to fully shut. But it continues to chug along just fine nonetheless. 

I really do like these architecture series houses - too bad they got discontinued.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4725640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The song has always been a part of us. We adjusted to its disruptive nature. It is what the forebearers taught.”
> 
> View attachment 4725641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Pish! You are too generous.”
> 
> View attachment 4725642
> 
> “The _iterations _left us no choice but to adjust. We are them. They are us.”
> 
> View attachment 4725643
> 
> “Then we change that.”


Very prescient


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Everyone wore masks in (and removed them when they were seated.) Servers wore the plastic visors/shields. We chose to eat on the patio. Tables were spaced far apart and it wasn’t full.  I was apprehensive before I went, but once I was there, it felt fine. I’d forgotten how large restaurant meals are.
> 
> Today made me feel better about the future. Even with limitations, it was really enjoyable. And probably more so because it had been a long time coming....I didn’t take it for granted.


I am so happy you were able to get out and enjoy yourself with others  And that everyone was courteous and conscious of others is lovely to hear. You sound as though a real weight has been lifted from your shoulders ( and I'm sure it has!). Next time don't forget to toast the future


----------



## nymeria

papertiger said:


> I'm cheating because I didn't paint it this Summer. When we moved in a few years ago, we made do with the kitchen 'as is' for a while (as you do - priorities and no time). So I painted a free-hand gold and silver Hermes over my sink to inspire me and get rid of those 1990s duck hunting tiles we inherited. We've done other things to the kitchen but we kept the 'temporary' mural.


That's just gorgeous! And free hand? You are really talented


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> I am so happy you were able to get out and enjoy yourself with others  And that everyone was courteous and conscious of others is lovely to hear. You sound as though a real weight has been lifted from your shoulders ( and I'm sure it has!). Next time don't forget to toast the future


It was a welcome break, as I live alone and most of my interactions the past couple of months have been via phone and occasional walks in my neighborhood.


----------



## tlamdang08

Take her out for a pick up ride


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Take her out for a pick up ride
> View attachment 4750400
> View attachment 4750401
> 
> View attachment 4750399


Now the question is what did you pick up?  Hee hee hee.  Anything H?
The B is cute and pretty.


----------



## loh

nymeria said:


> Just saw this and ADORE her!   Personally, I can't think of a color or design that would not perfect on any of our cats... OK, back to reality. This neutral lover is voting for the gold.



Thank you!  Love seeing pictures of all our fur babies.  They make me smile.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Now the question is what did you pick up?  Hee hee hee.  Anything H?
> The B is cute and pretty.


I wish I pick up some H vitamins, I have a list but due to the riots my appointment has been canceled. I pick up lunch at my favorite restaurant 
Then I learn that protester move into our area , my day of outdoor has to change to stay home and have fun with my First Birkin.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I wish I pick up some H vitamins, I have a list but due to the riots my appointment has been canceled. I pick up lunch at my favorite restaurant
> Then I learn that protester move into our area , my day of outdoor has to change to stay home and have fun with my First Birkin.


Stay safe!!!!  I am grateful that you did not post the food porn.  As it is, I am growing into the size of a mountain and don't need any more temptations.

I am still "declutching", which is a very mild term for hoarding intervention.  One of my problems was camera equipment.  I am throwing out so many of the boxes.  I think I finally stopped after I bought the Leica M Rangefinder a few years ago.  And no, I did not buy the Hermes special edition, just the regular one.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Take her out for a pick up ride
> View attachment 4750400
> View attachment 4750401
> 
> View attachment 4750399


Love your Birkin! And flowers.


----------



## 336

I’m not on holiday in NY so I’m gonna pretend I’m at a hotel buffet breakfast


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

336 said:


> I’m not on holiday in NY so I’m gonna pretend I’m at a hotel buffet breakfast



I’ll be right over.


----------



## diane278

I just got up, so please save me some.  I’ll be there soon!


----------



## nymeria

336 said:


> I’m not on holiday in NY so I’m gonna pretend I’m at a hotel buffet breakfast


Don't you guys eat it all- save some for me please!!


----------



## diane278

Waiting for washed face masks to finish drying....why does it look to me like I’ve hung bras there?


----------



## diane278

Earlier, I took a short drive as I foraged for a sweet treat. I didn’t _really _ need a bag....but I _did _need a bag if you know what I mean. It helps me pretend that things are going back to pre-Covid.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Waiting for washed face masks to finish drying....why does it look to me like I’ve hung bras there?
> View attachment 4751137



  They do look rather intimate.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Earlier, I took a short drive as I foraged for a sweet treat. I didn’t _really _ need a bag....but I _did _need a bag if you know what I mean. It helps me pretend that things are going back to pre-Covid.
> View attachment 4751140



I totally get your bag logic.  I adhere to the same practice too.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Waiting for washed face masks to finish drying....why does it look to me like I’ve hung bras there?
> View attachment 4751137


Very harmonious


----------



## MaseratiMomma

diane278 said:


> Earlier, I took a short drive as I foraged for a sweet treat. I didn’t _really _ need a bag....but I _did _need a bag if you know what I mean. It helps me pretend that things are going back to pre-Covid.
> View attachment 4751140


I’ve been doing the same, short drives just to pick up some take out.... don’t really need a bag, but I sure do love their company!


HERMÈS 24/24 29
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## meowlett

Teacup of the day


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Waiting for washed face masks to finish drying....why does it look to me like I’ve hung bras there?
> View attachment 4751137


I have just spilled tea on my phone!!!  Note to self: beware of Diane!!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> While it’s been great to get out a bit more this past week, the Covid numbers here are now increasing a bit, so I’m pulling back again.  Yesterday afternoon, I began building one of my my dream houses. I’ve always loved minimalist houses. Luckily, LEGO offers one. Here’s my 2 1/4” tall Farnsworth House:
> (With a losange box for perspective)
> View attachment 4749754
> 
> Don’t look too closely.  I had some challenges getting all the tiles to fit.
> View attachment 4749753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I plan to use this as inspiration for clearing out “stuff”.  Now, if LEGO would just offer Philip Johnson’s Glass House, I’d be set for life!
> 
> Thanks, Meowlett, for your enabling.


Johnson’s Glass House my all-time favorite....though I “see” it sitting on a rocky cliff above a rolling, gray ocean!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> Now the question is what did you pick up?  Hee hee hee.  Anything H?
> The B is cute and pretty.


and @tlamdang08 
I am laughing so hard....I “heard” @tlamdang’s original comment as a complete thought— in Texas, the “Pick Up” is the thing, as in pick-up truck. Going for a “pick-up ride” rarely involves actually picking up anything, focussing on the ride, waving at people, etc. yep, we do that.


----------



## tlamdang08

336 said:


> I’m not on holiday in NY so I’m gonna pretend I’m at a hotel buffet breakfast


Omg, your wonderful presentation had done a damage to my wallet. 
I spent an afternoon in bed watching the YouTube Chanel “luxury travel good”. I missed my vacations, all the breakfast buffets, amazing view from the pools.... 
And then when I went to Costco to pick up a pizza for dinner,  I passed by the jewelry case and I saw this ring. It wasn’t a brand name though, but the price was right. I decided to pick up this ring to make up for the vacations that had to put on hold until who knows when.... maybe next year... 
Now due to the pandemic they don’t allow me to try on Jewellery. I had to buy it and if it’s not right for me I can exchange it later. It’s a new policy on Jewelry. But thanks God it fit me due to all the weight that I had put on during the last three month.
One picture started the day and ended up with a ring. Thank you so much for sharing 
And thank you everyone for letting me share too. Now I am back to shelter in place ...


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> and @tlamdang08
> I am laughing so hard....I “heard” @tlamdang’s original comment as a complete thought— in Texas, the “Pick Up” is the thing, as in pick-up truck. Going for a “pick-up ride” rarely involves actually picking up anything, focussing on the ride, waving at people, etc. yep, we do that.


Oh Thank you for letting me know


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Waiting for washed face masks to finish drying....why does it look to me like I’ve hung bras there?
> View attachment 4751137


I love it, I call this the bra style at first. They are look just like bra
You picture is very artistic. I love it!!


----------



## tlamdang08

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve been doing the same, short drives just to pick up some take out.... don’t really need a bag, but I sure do love their company!
> View attachment 4751172
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Can you share how much it can hold? Does it heavyweight? I love the look but have not seen it irl so if you don’t mind please share your thought. Thank you in advance


----------



## diane278

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve been doing the same, short drives just to pick up some take out.... don’t really need a bag, but I sure do love their company!
> View attachment 4751172
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW





tlamdang08 said:


> Can you share how much it can hold? Does it heavyweight? I love the look but have not seen it irl so if you don’t mind please share your thought. Thank you in advance



I really like the design too. I’ve also been wondering if it’s heavy. It looks to me like it might be heavy, but looks can be deceiving..... @MaseratiMomma, do you find it heavy?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

tlamdang08 said:


> Can you share how much it can hold? Does it heavyweight? I love the look but have not seen it irl so if you don’t mind please share your thought. Thank you in advance





diane278 said:


> I really like the design too. I’ve also been wondering if it’s heavy. It looks to me like it might be heavy, but looks can be deceiving..... @MaseratiMomma, do you find it heavy?


No problem!
The 24/24 holds quite a bit, for comparison think of the Birkin 30. I use my Céline large trio crossbody as SLGs, all three Céline pouches fit well inside my B30. But the opening of the 24/24 only allows two of the pouches to fit comfortably. If I need to, I put the third pouch in empty and then fill it once it is inside.

I have the 29 size so thankfully it has a shoulder strap that I usually wear with it, I don’t notice any heaviness... about the same as my B30.

If you are going to reach inside quite often, it is easier to leave the flap open & then close it when you are done shopping. If I think I won’t use my shoulder strap, I keep it in my dust bag, in case lunch with a friend turns into shopping, I have it with me.

I love this bag and sometimes feel weird that I reach for it as much as my Birkin (I thought my Birkin would be my absolute favorite of all time and the only bag I ever use), it works so well for casual and under the radar Hermès style.

Bonus.... I am extremely happy with the back pocket for my phone! I use the inside pocket for my pen, valet stubs or parking tickets that need validation, and receipts for all of my shopping purchases.

I hope this helps! But please don’t go buying them all, I would like a few in other colors


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Johnson’s Glass House my all-time favorite....though I “see” it sitting on a rocky cliff above a rolling, gray ocean!


The Glass House is my favorite, too.  Unfortunately, LEGO doesn’t make a model. I’ve often looked at photos and wondered if I could reduce my belongings enough to live in a house like that. The motivation would be really high. I know it was originally intended to be a weekend house, and I’ve pictured myself living in it. It  would be spectacular overlooking the ocean as you picture it.


----------



## diane278

MaseratiMomma said:


> No problem!
> The 24/24 holds quite a bit, for comparison think of the Birkin 30. I use my Céline large trio crossbody as SLGs, all three Céline pouches fit well inside my B30. But the opening of the 24/24 only allows two of the pouches to fit comfortably. If I need to, I put the third pouch in empty and then fill it once it is inside.
> 
> I have the 29 size so thankfully it has a shoulder strap that I usually wear with it, I don’t notice any heaviness... about the same as my B30.
> 
> If you are going to reach inside quite often, it is easier to leave the flap open & then close it when you are done shopping. If I think I won’t use my shoulder strap, I keep it in my dust bag, in case lunch with a friend turns into shopping, I have it with me.
> 
> I love this bag and sometimes feel weird that I reach for it as much as my Birkin (I thought my Birkin would be my absolute favorite of all time and the only bag I ever use), it works so well for casual and under the radar Hermès style.
> 
> Bonus.... I am extremely happy with the back pocket for my phone! I use the inside pocket for my pen, valet stubs or parking tickets that need validation, and receipts for all of my shopping purchases.
> 
> I hope this helps! But please don’t go buying them all, I would like a few in other colors



There’s something about the 24/24 that‘s attracted me since the first photo I saw of it.  I don’t _need _any more bags. If you’d said it was heavy, I could forget about it.  But now, after reading all it’s good qualities, I think I might want one......


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg, your wonderful presentation had done a damage to my wallet.
> I spent an afternoon in bed watching the YouTube Chanel “luxury travel good”. I missed my vacations, all the breakfast buffets, amazing view from the pools....
> And then when I went to Costco to pick up a pizza for dinner,  I passed by the jewelry case and I saw this ring. It wasn’t a brand name though, but the price was right. I decided to pick up this ring to make up for the vacations that had to put on hold until who knows when.... maybe next year...
> Now due to the pandemic they don’t allow me to try on Jewellery. I had to buy it and if it’s not right for me I can exchange it later. It’s a new policy on Jewelry. But thanks God it fit me due to all the weight that I had put on during the last three month.
> One picture started the day and ended up with a ring. Thank you so much for sharing
> And thank you everyone for letting me share too. Now I am back to shelter in place ...


lovely ring .... and such a sign of the times: cancel exotic vacay, go to Costco.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg, your wonderful presentation had done a damage to my wallet.
> I spent an afternoon in bed watching the YouTube Chanel “luxury travel good”. I missed my vacations, all the breakfast buffets, amazing view from the pools....
> And then when I went to Costco to pick up a pizza for dinner,  I passed by the jewelry case and I saw this ring. It wasn’t a brand name though, but the price was right. I decided to pick up this ring to make up for the vacations that had to put on hold until who knows when.... maybe next year...
> Now due to the pandemic they don’t allow me to try on Jewellery. I had to buy it and if it’s not right for me I can exchange it later. It’s a new policy on Jewelry. But thanks God it fit me due to all the weight that I had put on during the last three month.
> One picture started the day and ended up with a ring. Thank you so much for sharing
> And thank you everyone for letting me share too. Now I am back to shelter in place ...


Just gorgeous!  Going to tpf or h.com or you tube or.... can be VERY hard on the wallet  you look lovely as always, just a little bling to raise your spirits!


----------



## diane278

Twinning with my Buddha...
(there was a H clutch present, but I couldn’t get it into the photo as I don’t know how to do selfies.....and why did this photo turn out so HUGE???)


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> Twinning with my Buddha...
> (there was a H clutch present, but I couldn’t get it into the photo as I don’t know how to do selfies.....and why did this photo turn out so HUGE???)
> View attachment 4751516



Love this picture of you and your Buddha!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Sheltering in the home office.


----------



## sf_newyorker

“How come us?”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Why _not _us?”



	

		
			
		

		
	
 “Do we...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...succeed?”


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4751563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “How come us?”
> 
> View attachment 4751564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Why _not _us?”
> 
> View attachment 4751565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Do we...
> 
> View attachment 4751566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...succeed?”



Good to see the return of your story line.  Hope all is well where you are.

The kittygods say succeed and overcome you shall.  Now, let us return to our nap simple human.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Good to see the return of your story line.  Hope all is well where you are.
> 
> The kittygods say succeed and overcome you shall.  Now, let us return to our nap simple human.


 I believe we are all heading in a more positive direction! 

I didn’t have the heart to drape my furball in H. Monday mornings can be so rough on her because Mama is glued to her work laptop.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I believe we are all heading in a more positive direction!
> 
> I didn’t have the heart to drape my furball in H. Monday mornings can be so rough on her because Mama is glued to her work laptop.
> View attachment 4751586



Sweetness.     Looks like the kittygods are conspiring in their dreams for us humans to have a positive outcome.  Enjoy your Monday with your workmate.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

diane278 said:


> There’s something about the 24/24 that‘s attracted me since the first photo I saw of it.  I don’t _need _any more bags. If you’d said it was heavy, I could forget about it.  But now, after reading all it’s good qualities, I think I might want one......


Uhm, so I meant... it’s heavy 
Just kidding!!! I’m not sure any of us really *need more bags,* but I say go for it


----------



## Bagaholic222

loh said:


> Good to see the return of your story line.  Hope all is well where you are.
> 
> The kittygods say succeed and overcome you shall.  Now, let us return to our nap simple human.


does she have pink nails???


----------



## loh

Bagaholic222 said:


> does she have pink nails???



Yes .  We put soft claw caps on her hind feet as she has a tendency to scratch herself a lot when her allergies flare up, so this helps protect her skin.  We alternate between pink and purple nails.


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Good to see the return of your story line.  Hope all is well where you are.
> 
> The kittygods say succeed and overcome you shall.  Now, let us return to our nap simple human.


Perfection!!  Is that your kitty a crown, or halo? Or both?   Great pink toenails too!!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Yes .  We put soft claw caps on her hind feet as she has a tendency to scratch herself a lot when her allergies flare up, so this helps protect her skin.  We alternate between pink and purple nails.


And my two favorite colors!  I used them on my doggo when he had a spot on his leg that he would scratch, voila the toenail caps solved the problem. Love the pics and your cutie


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I believe we are all heading in a more positive direction!
> 
> I didn’t have the heart to drape my furball in H. Monday mornings can be so rough on her because Mama is glued to her work laptop.
> View attachment 4751586


Someone looks like they’re getting some deep REM sleep....


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> Perfection!!  Is that your kitty a crown, or halo? Or both?   Great pink toenails too!!



She would probably say she deserves both crown and halo.  



DrTr said:


> And my two favorite colors!  I used them on my doggo when he had a spot on his leg that he would scratch, voila the toenail caps solved the problem. Love the pics and your cutie



Thank you.   Yes, these claw caps were just what she needed.  Glad they helped your pup too.


----------



## diane278

MaseratiMomma said:


> Uhm, so I meant... it’s heavy
> Just kidding!!! I’m not sure any of us really *need more bags,* but I say go for it



 I can feel the weight....on my c.c. 
My SA is back in the store on Wednesday and is going to call so I can do a send order instead of curbside pickup. (She found some scarves for me before this all started.)  Driving six hours for a curbside pickup (3 hours each way) is more than I can do.  I may ask her about the bag, as it feels safe to do so, since I won’t be in the store,  AKA The Danger Zone.


----------



## Pampelmuse

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve been doing the same, short drives just to pick up some take out.... don’t really need a bag, but I sure do love their company!
> View attachment 4751172
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

MaseratiMomma said:


> No problem!
> The 24/24 holds quite a bit, for comparison think of the Birkin 30. I use my Céline large trio crossbody as SLGs, all three Céline pouches fit well inside my B30. But the opening of the 24/24 only allows two of the pouches to fit comfortably. If I need to, I put the third pouch in empty and then fill it once it is inside.
> 
> I have the 29 size so thankfully it has a shoulder strap that I usually wear with it, I don’t notice any heaviness... about the same as my B30.
> 
> If you are going to reach inside quite often, it is easier to leave the flap open & then close it when you are done shopping. If I think I won’t use my shoulder strap, I keep it in my dust bag, in case lunch with a friend turns into shopping, I have it with me.
> 
> I love this bag and sometimes feel weird that I reach for it as much as my Birkin (I thought my Birkin would be my absolute favorite of all time and the only bag I ever use), it works so well for casual and under the radar Hermès style.
> 
> Bonus.... I am extremely happy with the back pocket for my phone! I use the inside pocket for my pen, valet stubs or parking tickets that need validation, and receipts for all of my shopping purchases.
> 
> I hope this helps! But please don’t go buying them all, I would like a few in other colors


Thank you for all the Details.  I am thinking about it but not sure if it’s fit my need. I would use it only for travel and I have a few items in mind  to compare. Now we can not travel anywhere so I will keep in mind this one.


diane278 said:


> There’s something about the 24/24 that‘s attracted me since the first photo I saw of it.  I don’t _need _any more bags. If you’d said it was heavy, I could forget about it.  But now, after reading all it’s good qualities, I think I might want one......




let’s try it in store to see . I think it can fit you well. 


Jbizzybeetle said:


> lovely ring .... and such a sign of the times: cancel exotic vacay, go to Costco.


 for the mental health, Costco sure is a place to visit for a while Until everything back to normal normal.
 



DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!  Going to tpf or h.com or you tube or.... can be VERY hard on the wallet  you look lovely as always, just a little bling to raise your spirits!


 You are so true: from tpf to H.com to YouTube.... I have to ban my self or limited an hour a day to surf online.  Maybe I can save my wallet


----------



## MaseratiMomma

diane278 said:


> the store,  AKA The Danger Zone.


  I hear that!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow! Beautiful!


Awwww Thank You!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> She would probably say she deserves both crown and halo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.   Yes, these claw caps were just what she needed.  Glad they helped your pup too.


Well of course she deserves both!  And those toenail caps were definitely the ticket to healing finally. His were blue


----------



## tlamdang08

Try on this outfit to go for an imaginary out door wedding


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> let’s try it in store to see . I think it can fit you well.


That would definitely need to happen once things open up.....


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Try on this outfit to go for an imaginary out door wedding


Just lovely!  Animapolis looks great on you and love it all with your Kelly!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Just lovely!  Animapolis looks great on you and love it all with your Kelly!!


Thank youuu


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Good to see the return of your story line.  Hope all is well where you are.
> 
> The kittygods say succeed and overcome you shall.  Now, let us return to our nap simple human.


She hath spoken. There can be no doubt as to the success of the mission.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg, your wonderful presentation had done a damage to my wallet.
> I spent an afternoon in bed watching the YouTube Chanel “luxury travel good”. I missed my vacations, all the breakfast buffets, amazing view from the pools....
> And then when I went to Costco to pick up a pizza for dinner,  I passed by the jewelry case and I saw this ring. It wasn’t a brand name though, but the price was right. I decided to pick up this ring to make up for the vacations that had to put on hold until who knows when.... maybe next year...
> Now due to the pandemic they don’t allow me to try on Jewellery. I had to buy it and if it’s not right for me I can exchange it later. It’s a new policy on Jewelry. But thanks God it fit me due to all the weight that I had put on during the last three month.
> One picture started the day and ended up with a ring. Thank you so much for sharing
> And thank you everyone for letting me share too. Now I am back to shelter in place ...


That is beautiful!!!!  Congrats on your new "pacifier"!
By the way, is the B a B30 or 25?
I just realize that you are very petite.  Even the B30 looks kind of tiny next to me.  I am 5'8" and also kind of the size of a mountain right now.


----------



## Hermezzy

sf_newyorker said:


> I believe we are all heading in a more positive direction!
> 
> I didn’t have the heart to drape my furball in H. Monday mornings can be so rough on her because Mama is glued to her work laptop.
> View attachment 4751586


Aw sweet adorable furbaby!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> That is beautiful!!!!  Congrats on your new "pacifier"!
> By the way, is the B a B30 or 25?
> I just realize that you are very petite.  Even the B30 looks kind of tiny next to me.  I am 5'8" and also kind of the size of a mountain right now.


This is Birkin 25


Size30 is big for me and heavy after I load my stuffs in. But I do have one in that size and use it occasionally, my SA  asked if I wanted a Birkin touch in Bleu, I  was hesitant on it because of the size. I wish Birkin touch comes in size 25 one day.
Here is my BBB 30


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> This is Birkin 25, size 30 is big for me and heavy after I load my stuffs in. But I do have one in that size and use it occasionally, my SA  asked if I wanted a Birkin touch in Bleu, I  was hesitant on it because of the size. I wish Birkin touch comes in size 25 one day.
> Here is my BBB 30


Just wait the Croc B25.  It will come along   I personally dislike the touch, especially the B's.  They just don't look right to me.

Since you can hide behind your B25 completely, you are super tiny.   I am the one that have become a mountain after "sheltering in place".  I will be lucky to hide behind a B35.  

PS. The BBB30 is beautiful.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Omg, your wonderful presentation had done a damage to my wallet.
> I spent an afternoon in bed watching the YouTube Chanel “luxury travel good”. I missed my vacations, all the breakfast buffets, amazing view from the pools....
> And then when I went to Costco to pick up a pizza for dinner,  I passed by the jewelry case and I saw this ring. It wasn’t a brand name though, but the price was right. I decided to pick up this ring to make up for the vacations that had to put on hold until who knows when.... maybe next year...
> Now due to the pandemic they don’t allow me to try on Jewellery. I had to buy it and if it’s not right for me I can exchange it later. It’s a new policy on Jewelry. But thanks God it fit me due to all the weight that I had put on during the last three month.
> One picture started the day and ended up with a ring. Thank you so much for sharing
> And thank you everyone for letting me share too. Now I am back to shelter in place ...


I love everything in the second picture. Each time I see a B25/30 in a neutral color, I’m tempted to tell my SA that’s the next bag I want! But she knows me too well - having a handheld isn’t practical in the city especially when I rely on public transportation. She can continue to tempt me with K’s. I have to ask - how easily can you take off your jade bangle? I wore one for several months not too long ago (to ward off bad luck because it was my zodiac year). It was fitted on me almost perfectly but I nearly broke my hand trying to slip the darn thing off. I’ve since been so traumatized I can’t look at that bangle anymore.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Just wait the Croc B25.  It will come along   I personally dislike the touch, especially the B's.  They just don't look right to me.
> 
> Since you can hide behind your B25 completely, you are super tiny.   I am the one that have become a mountain after "sheltering in place".  I will be lucky to hide behind a B35.
> 
> PS. The BBB30 is beautiful.


You are so funny 
My baby after a walk with me , only 10 mins walks she is now hiding under the chair


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I love everything in the second picture. Each time I see a B25/30 in a neutral color, I’m tempted to tell my SA that’s the next bag I want! But she knows me too well - having a handheld isn’t practical in the city especially when I rely on public transportation. She can continue to tempt me with K’s. I have to ask - how easily can you take off your jade bangle? I wore one for several months not too long ago (to ward off bad luck because it was my zodiac year). It was fitted on me almost perfectly but I nearly broke my hand trying to slip the darn thing off. I’ve since been so traumatized I can’t look at that bangle anymore.


I love K too, and waiting for my two SOs I placed last few months ago.  One is mini K and the other 25. And I thought I was all for Birkin .
My jade bangle has not taken out 20 some years. And yes once it in I don’t want to take it out. I  scared too. It hurts for a few days. I can understand you 
@meowlett 
Your option about the touch exactly like my DH. He was afraid I said yes to the touch. He said “just wait for full option baby“


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> You are so funny
> My baby after a walk with me , only 10 mins walks she is now hiding under the chair
> View attachment 4752117
> View attachment 4752118


Your puppy is extremely cute!!!!  I need to take mine on walks when it is not raining here.

Ok...  I have to confess...  I did try to hide behind a B35.  Yes, that was a success.  I don't know if I would have the courage to try a B30 right now.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Your puppy is extremely cute!!!!  I need to take mine on walks when it is not raining here.
> 
> Ok...  I have to confess...  I did try to hide behind a B35.  Yes, that was a success.  I don't know if I would have the courage to try a B30 right now.


Last night I texted with my SA about  our next appointment. He mentioned that he has something great for me  but he would not spill the news. So I don’t know a Kelly is waiting for me or a Birkin is waiting for me. But either of them will be a real pacifier right now. I need to get ready for a pre approve loan
This morning I woke up late and during some photo shoots I have chosen three cutest to distribute to this thread.


Oh mama, I smell something great!!!


Avocado ?? You are not kidding,right ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Okay, game over!!!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Last night I texted with my SA about  our next appointment. He mentioned that he has something great for me  but he would not spill the news. So I don’t know a Kelly is waiting for me or a Birkin is waiting for me. But either of them will be a real pacifier right now. I need to get ready for a pre approve loan
> This morning I woke up late and during some photo shoots I have chosen three cutest to distribute to this thread.
> View attachment 4752523
> 
> Oh mama, I smell something great!!!
> View attachment 4752525
> 
> Avocado ?? You are not kidding,right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752528
> 
> Okay, game over!!!
> View attachment 4752532



Looks yummy!  Excited for you to get your goodies.  

I had an appointment last week with my SA but it was cancelled due to the looting activity so now just patiently waiting for them to reopen.... again.  So, patiently waiting.....  
I have a feeling there will be some wallet hemorrhaging when I do finally get to go, much to my DH's delight.


----------



## meowlett

Teacup of the day


The gluttony continues.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Last night I texted with my SA about  our next appointment. He mentioned that he has something great for me  but he would not spill the news. So I don’t know a Kelly is waiting for me or a Birkin is waiting for me. But either of them will be a real pacifier right now. I need to get ready for a pre approve loan
> This morning I woke up late and during some photo shoots I have chosen three cutest to distribute to this thread.
> View attachment 4752523
> 
> Oh mama, I smell something great!!!
> View attachment 4752525
> 
> Avocado ?? You are not kidding,right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752528
> 
> Okay, game over!!!
> View attachment 4752532


I look forward to your revelation of what your SA has saved for you.  I hope that your store will be open soon.

My current "wife" SA likes to ambush me with bags when I am at the store.  I will go in when they open too.  I have made a very small list for now.


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> I look forward to your revelation of what your SA has saved for you.  I hope that your store will be open soon.
> 
> My current "wife" SA likes to ambush me with bags when I am at the store.  I will go in when they open too.  I have made a very small list for now.


Seriously having an internal debate about whether to fly in or not when they open. I know we shop in the same city.. you nervous at all?


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Seriously having an internal debate about whether to fly in or not when they open. I know we shop in the same city.. you nervous at all?


I shop with my new "wife" SA locally.  So I don't need to fly to get bags any more, which enables the ambushing.  That said, we will still visit the other city very regularly.  No, we are not afraid to fly although DH does want to get his own pilot license

I can definitely imagine my new "wife" SA and also the SA whom my retired SA handed me to are cursing my retired SA regularly.  I have bought too much stuff over the past few years and it is not easy to find stuff that I don't already have.


----------



## nymeria

meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day
> View attachment 4752631
> 
> The gluttony continues.


Wow, that looks perfectly scrumptious! Just in time for my afternoon tea time. 
Those colors are amazing.


----------



## diane278

Went to the optometrists office to pick up my new reading glasses. Turns out, I had mistakenly ordered another pair of bifocals.

Deciding what to wear probably took as long as my appt (20 min).....and it’s only jeans and a denim shirt....


What’s another two weeks when I’ve been using these sad things since lockdown? Yup, I taped them myself....


So, I reordered a pair of reading glasses....


In unrelated news, my jeans have gotten really tight....


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day
> View attachment 4752631
> 
> The gluttony continues.


You are killing me. Beautiful image.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Went to the optometrists office to pick up my new reading glasses. Turns out, I had mistakenly ordered another pair of bifocals.
> Deciding what to wear probably took as long as my appt (20 min)
> View attachment 4752720
> 
> What’s another two weeks when I’ve been using these sad things since lockdown? Yup, I taped them myself....
> View attachment 4752722
> 
> So, I reordered a pair of reading glasses....
> View attachment 4752723
> 
> In unrelated news, my jeans have gotten really tight....


Time to hit Ready to Hang Clothes
I choose A-line dress one size fit all


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Went to the optometrists office to pick up my new reading glasses. Turns out, I had mistakenly ordered another pair of bifocals.
> Deciding what to wear probably took as long as my appt (20 min).....and it’s only jeans and a denim shirt....
> View attachment 4752720
> 
> What’s another two weeks when I’ve been using these sad things since lockdown? Yup, I taped them myself....
> View attachment 4752722
> 
> So, I reordered a pair of reading glasses....
> View attachment 4752723
> 
> In unrelated news, my jeans have gotten really tight....



You outfit looks great!  And, you're not alone, I put on a pair of proper pants the other day and noticed how they fit (ahem) differently also.  



tlamdang08 said:


> Time to hit Ready to Hang Clothes
> I choose A-line dress one size fit all



I love A-line dresses!  Comfy and flattering no matter what my size du jour is.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Time to hit Ready to Hang Clothes
> I choose A-line dress one size fit all


I surrendered and bought jeans in a larger size but they are in the laundry.  I think that the weight gain is accompanied by the shifting of the weight mass.  Things just aren’t where I remember leaving them....


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> You outfit looks great!  And, you're not alone, I put on a pair of proper pants the other day and noticed how they fit (ahem) differently also.


Thank you.  I like to believe that I have mastered the art of camouflage.  But it’s tough sometimes.....


----------



## ukonvasara

diane278 said:


> Earlier, I took a short drive as I foraged for a sweet treat. I didn’t _really _ need a bag....but I _did _need a bag if you know what I mean. It helps me pretend that things are going back to pre-Covid.
> View attachment 4751140


what's the name of your cool bag?  it is stunning in this leather!


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> You are killing me. Beautiful image.


Don't be tempted by the green objects unless you want to hide behind a B30.


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> You are so funny
> My baby after a walk with me , only 10 mins walks she is now hiding under the chair
> View attachment 4752117
> View attachment 4752118



I wish my fur baby is like that...mine is the opposite and it's me who needs a rest after walks! (no...it's not because I am eating too much during this SIP period and becoming so out of shape...definitely not...cough cough)



meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day
> View attachment 4752631
> 
> The gluttony continues.



oh I crave macarons now those look so delicious - pistachio? green tea? any flavor sounds delicious...


----------



## Four Tails

meowlett said:


> Don't be tempted by the green objects unless you want to hide behind a B30.


Every green object tempts me _except _those containing added sugar. I must be defective.


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Went to the optometrists office to pick up my new reading glasses. Turns out, I had mistakenly ordered another pair of bifocals.
> 
> Deciding what to wear probably took as long as my appt (20 min).....and it’s only jeans and a denim shirt....
> View attachment 4752720
> 
> What’s another two weeks when I’ve been using these sad things since lockdown? Yup, I taped them myself....
> View attachment 4752722
> 
> So, I reordered a pair of reading glasses....
> View attachment 4752723
> 
> In unrelated news, my jeans have gotten really tight....



Your outfit looks great!
Also, I am sooo avoiding my jeans right now!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> You outfit looks great!  And, you're not alone, I put on a pair of proper pants the other day and noticed how they fit (ahem) differently also.
> 
> 
> 
> I love A-line dresses!  Comfy and flattering no matter what my size du jour is.


So true, I wear beach dress most of the time nowadays 
Today at lunch


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Don't be tempted by the green objects unless you want to hide behind a B30.


I just made an avocado smoothie


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> I wish my fur baby is like that...mine is the opposite and it's me who needs a rest after walks! (no...it's not because I am eating too much during this SIP period and becoming so out of shape...definitely not...cough cough)
> 
> 
> oh I crave macarons now those look so delicious - pistachio? green tea? any flavor sounds delicious...


I think Everyone here  on the same boat with you.


----------



## diane278

ukonvasara said:


> what's the name of your cool bag?  it is stunning in this leather!


It’s a Baton de Craie....one of my favorite styles....


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> I think Everyone here  on the same boat with you.



Well in that case, happy to be on this boat because it's got fabulous, talented & funny people! I'm in great company!!


----------



## meowlett

momoc said:


> oh I crave macarons now those look so delicious - pistachio? green tea? any flavor sounds delicious...


Pistachio

And here is my 14 year old baby.   I grabbed an arbitrary H object to keep this picture relevant.


----------



## loh

momoc said:


> Well in that case, happy to be on this boat because it's got fabulous, talented & funny people! I'm in great company!!







meowlett said:


> Pistachio
> 
> And here is my 14 year old baby.   I grabbed an arbitrary H object to keep this picture relevant.
> View attachment 4752850



Just adorable!!  Love the purple bows.


----------



## diane278

Well, since I was already in my version of an ‘outfit’ I decided to go out and do a bit of shopping. I stopped into a local Fair Trade shop and saw some thin embroidered cotton tunics that looked perfect for the upcoming hot weather here. I bought this one with the blue embroidery (I wear a lot of blue) and then I saw the same one with bright orange embroidery.  I’ve never worn orange. But I almost bought it. I have no idea what got into me! Why would I suddenly think about buying an orange embroidered tunic? I just don’t know....


Its a mystery......


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, since I was already in my version of an ‘outfit’ I decided to go out and do a bit of shopping. I stopped into a local Fair Trade shop and saw some thin embroidered cotton tunics that looked perfect for the upcoming hot weather here. I bought this one with the blue embroidery (I wear a lot of blue) and then I saw the same one with bright orange embroidery.  I’ve never worn orange. But I almost bought it. I have no idea what got into me! Why would I suddenly think about buying an orange embroidered tunic? I just don’t know....
> View attachment 4752893
> 
> Its a mystery......


I love this display. It reminds me of an antique shop. Beautiful tunics.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Pistachio
> 
> And here is my 14 year old baby.   I grabbed an arbitrary H object to keep this picture relevant.
> View attachment 4752850


My daughter just wonder how is your baby lets the bows stay on, my baby will shake her head until it falls out 
she is so cute


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Last night I texted with my SA about  our next appointment. He mentioned that he has something great for me  but he would not spill the news. So I don’t know a Kelly is waiting for me or a Birkin is waiting for me. But either of them will be a real pacifier right now. I need to get ready for a pre approve loan
> This morning I woke up late and during some photo shoots I have chosen three cutest to distribute to this thread.
> View attachment 4752523
> 
> Oh mama, I smell something great!!!
> View attachment 4752525
> 
> Avocado ?? You are not kidding,right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752528
> 
> Okay, game over!!!
> View attachment 4752532


How exciting! Hope to see what your SA reserved for you soon!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> How exciting! Hope to see what your SA reserved for you soon!


on or before July 4th I will share that reserved for our 24th anniversary


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter just wonder how is your baby lets the bows stay on, my baby will shake her head until it falls out
> she is so cute


Heidi has been trained with treats to enjoy wearing clothes since we adopted her at 2 1/2 years of age.  Classical conditioning really works on her.  If she sees me with any types of cameras or costumes, she will offer to pose for treats.  She has no problem knowing that a big DSLR, a Leica or a mirrorless camera and a cellphone are all cameras.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Heidi has been trained with treats to enjoy wearing clothes since we adopted her at 2 1/2 years of age.  Classical conditioning really works on her.  If she sees me with any types of cameras or costumes, she will offer to pose for treats.  She has no problem knowing that a big DSLR, a Leica or a mirrorless camera and a cellphone are all cameras.


wow, That is so special of her. She sure is a star
and you love all kinds of cameras. I used to take landscapes pictures but those days were far in history


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> wow, That is so special of her. She sure is a star
> and you love all kinds of cameras. I used to take landscapes pictures but those days were far in history


Thank you.  Heidi is a good model.

Wow!  It is so hard to take good landscape photos.  I would love to see some of your landscape photos.

I only do doggie portraits, dog show actions, food porn, and street photography.  Street photography was the most fun when I used to work downtown.  The doggie portraits was fun because I can work on my technique while bonding with my pups.  The food porn was a war between me and my friends.  So it was very important to get a good one to pose while they were hungry.  A very good friend of mine actually bought an expensive Nikon prime lens just for her food porn photos.  As for the dog show photos, I was actually very good at it.  I don't photoshop any of my dog movement shots because I believe a good dog should be presented as is.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Thank you.  Heidi is a good model.
> 
> Wow!  It is so hard to take good landscape photos.  I would love to see some of your landscape photos.
> 
> I only do doggie portraits, dog show actions, food porn, and street photography.  Street photography was the most fun when I used to work downtown.  The doggie portraits was fun because I can work on my technique while bonding with my pups.  The food porn was a war between me and my friends.  So it was very important to get a good one to pose while they were hungry.  A very good friend of mine actually bought an expensive Nikon prime lens just for her food porn photos.  As for the dog show photos, I was actually very good at it.  I don't photoshop any of my dog movement shots because I believe a good dog should be presented as is.


I will DM you for my 500px page.


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> I shop with my new "wife" SA locally.  So I don't need to fly to get bags any more, which enables the ambushing.  That said, we will still visit the other city very regularly.  No, we are not afraid to fly although DH does want to get his own pilot license
> 
> I can definitely imagine my new "wife" SA and also the SA whom my retired SA handed me to are cursing my retired SA regularly.  I have bought too much stuff over the past few years and it is not easy to find stuff that I don't already have.


Congrats!! No more flying for H. So lucky!! I love my SA too much to change, but i often dream about living somewhere with an H close by... that would be problematic I think. What’s next on your list? I’m feeling uninspired by the H stuff lately (not the bags).. help a sister out!


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Congrats!! No more flying for H. So lucky!! I love my SA too much to change, but i often dream about living somewhere with an H close by... that would be problematic I think. What’s next on your list? I’m feeling uninspired by the H stuff lately (not the bags).. help a sister out!


I am getting a Wow scarf, another T-shirt, and will look around for RTW and Home stuff.  I tend to find gorgeous frivolous objects every time.  
I am saturated on bracelets and I will probably need 60 extra arms or more.  Rodeos are becoming too childish now.  I have grown out of that obsession after I purchased the very same Rodeo from my two US SAs prior to my previous SA's retirement.  They literally called within 15 minutes and offered me the same Rodeo.

Does your store offer made to measure items?  I am patiently waiting for my shirt.  I think it will be another year or two.  Let's hope that my girth does not get any bigger.

Oh...  Get the lip balm if you don't already have it.  That is awesome.  I haven't made up my mind on the lipsticks yet.  Here is my stash. I have gifted away most of them as I only got two lips...


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well, since I was already in my version of an ‘outfit’ I decided to go out and do a bit of shopping. I stopped into a local Fair Trade shop and saw some thin embroidered cotton tunics that looked perfect for the upcoming hot weather here. I bought this one with the blue embroidery (I wear a lot of blue) and then I saw the same one with bright orange embroidery.  I’ve never worn orange. But I almost bought it. I have no idea what got into me! Why would I suddenly think about buying an orange embroidered tunic? I just don’t know....
> View attachment 4752893
> 
> Its a mystery......


Lovely.
Re: Orange, I too have never been a huge orange fan but have lately been really "needing" it.  Probably a combination of the warm weather and a backlash to being cooped up.
Also, Orange and Blue are complementary colors and supposedly your eye gravitates to a color's complement without you even being conscious of it.  I'll bet that tunic in orange with your blue accessories would look fantastic. (I know your blue display looks great with the H boxes!)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowlett said:


> Pistachio
> 
> And here is my 14 year old baby.   I grabbed an arbitrary H object to keep this picture relevant.
> View attachment 4752850


just too adorable!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

diane278 said:


> Well, since I was already in my version of an ‘outfit’ I decided to go out and do a bit of shopping. I stopped into a local Fair Trade shop and saw some thin embroidered cotton tunics that looked perfect for the upcoming hot weather here. I bought this one with the blue embroidery (I wear a lot of blue) and then I saw the same one with bright orange embroidery.  I’ve never worn orange. But I almost bought it. I have no idea what got into me! Why would I suddenly think about buying an orange embroidered tunic? I just don’t know....
> View attachment 4752893
> 
> Its a mystery......


These are beautiful and such an artistic display!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowlett said:


> Teacup of the day
> View attachment 4752631
> 
> The gluttony continues.


Yum!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4751563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “How come us?”
> 
> View attachment 4751564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Why _not _us?”
> 
> View attachment 4751565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Do we...
> 
> View attachment 4751566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...succeed?”


Yay!  They're back!!!


----------



## diane278

....earlier today, when he had just gotten up and realized he’d be drinking his coffee without being able to read tpf....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> ....earlier today, when he had just gotten up and realized he’d be drinking his coffee without being able to read tpf....
> View attachment 4753318


yeah, it felt like an incomplete morning treat )


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> yeah, it felt like an incomplete morning treat)



I made my coffee and sat down with my iPad.   Then I had to break the bad news to Buddha. Of course, he took it better than I did.....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## chkpfbeliever

GoldFish8 said:


> Seriously having an internal debate about whether to fly in or not when they open. I know we shop in the same city.. you nervous at all?


We can shop via Facetime as my SA put it.  Any 'bag' purchase that is being shipped will need to get the VP approval but they will probably be more understanding at least in the first couple of months.  It takes away part of the fun of traveling when you've to pack in with many folks in a tight compartment for a couple of hours.


----------



## tlamdang08

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4753533
> View attachment 4753534


I love your fur Oran. 
and the whole image is just beautiful like it belongs in a magazine.


----------



## tlamdang08

This evening walk
Beyond my backyard


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4753533
> View attachment 4753534


Love the study outfit!


----------



## diane278

Buddha’s new (Hermès) face mask....I don’t know the name of the pattern....but he seems to like it and he's thrilled to read tpf with this morning’s coffee.....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Buddha’s new (Hermès) face mask....I don’t know the name of the pattern....but he seems to like it and he's thrilled to read tpf with this morning’s coffee.....
> View attachment 4753896
> View attachment 4753898



Love the mask!  And it matches his mug!


----------



## passion.du.jour

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4753533
> View attachment 4753534


Great photos! How do you like the legend sandals by the way, are they comfortable?


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Love the mask!  And it matches his mug!


Thank you. I chose the mug for the photo because it looked so good with the mask. It’s Medallion Rose.....my favorite pattern on antique Asian china.....


----------



## meowlett

Heading out for a doctor appointment for the pup.  The pee sample goes here.


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally back into my normal routine


----------



## diane278

I had a phone appt today with my SA. (Stanford Center) she told me that they were having one hour appts but closing the store in between to sanitize everything. She also said that one person could shop, but two could come in together if they were within the same ”bubble” such as two people who were sheltering together. It was sure an easy way to shop. I could get used to this....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I had a phone appt today with my SA. (Stanford Center) she told me that they were having one hour appts but closing the store in between to sanitize everything. She also said that one person could shop, but two could come in together if they were within the same ”bubble” such as two people who were sheltering together. It was sure an easy way to shop. I could get used to this....


Yeah, I was rescheduled too. I think they are very careful so I am excited to come in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## loh

I hope my assistant doesn't type in any inappropriate comments.  Gotta keep the nice new site clean.


----------



## luckylove

loh said:


> I hope my assistant doesn't type in any inappropriate comments.  Gotta keep the nice new site clean.
> 
> View attachment 4754219



Your assistant is quite a cutie!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yeah, I was rescheduled too. I think they are very careful so I am excited to come in the next couple of weeks.


My SA is sending my items. She had located several scarves I requested and then the the shutdown happened before I could drive over and pick them up.  I think they‘ll be here Saturday.... 
It‘s a three hour drive each way for me to go to the store.....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Buddha’s new (Hermès) face mask....I don’t know the name of the pattern....but he seems to like it and he's thrilled to read tpf with this morning’s coffee.....
> View attachment 4753896
> View attachment 4753899


Animapolis!  Personal fav.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I am getting a Wow scarf, another T-shirt, and will look around for RTW and Home stuff.  I tend to find gorgeous frivolous objects every time.
> I am saturated on bracelets and I will probably need 60 extra arms or more.  Rodeos are becoming too childish now.  I have grown out of that obsession after I purchased the very same Rodeo from my two US SAs prior to my previous SA's retirement.  They literally called within 15 minutes and offered me the same Rodeo.
> 
> Does your store offer made to measure items?  I am patiently waiting for my shirt.  I think it will be another year or two.  Let's hope that my girth does not get any bigger.
> 
> Oh...  Get the lip balm if you don't already have it.  That is awesome.  I haven't made up my mind on the lipsticks yet.  Here is my stash. I have gifted away most of them as I only got two lips...
> View attachment 4753083
> View attachment 4753084


Your set of lipstick so unique. Where did you order them? I don't see it anywhere on H.com
About Make to measure items. My shirt took about 8months to complete and I got a texted message from my SA that my husband's shirt has been ship from Paris two weeks ago. So by the time they arrive, the pattern has become pass season. But I still love it and excited to see my husband's shirt (soon)


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Animapolis!  Personal fav.


thank you! 
I thought it might be that but I wasn’t sure.....I’m pretty lost when it comes to scarf patterns...


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Your set of lipstick so unique. Where did you order them? I don't see it anywhere on H.com
> About Make to measure items. My shirt took about 8months to complete and I got a texted message from my SA that my husband's shirt has been ship from Paris two weeks ago. So by the time they arrive, the pattern has become pass season. But I still love it and excited to see my husband's shirt (soon)


My SA told me the typical wait time for my shirt.  And it is a lot longer than 8 months.  
It will be very unique when it finally shows up.  It won't matter as I am never the trendy type.

I want to order some custom sandals and shoes.  I think that would be fun.  But I want to wait until all the current messes to be over before doing so.

The lipstick set is the lip care kit.  I received it as a gift back in March.  My SA told me that I am very lucky to get that.    Speaking of which, my store won't open for appointments until our county is in Phase 2.

Wait...  Can you post a picture of your custom shirt?


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> My SA told me the typical wait time for my shirt.  And it is a lot longer than 8 months.
> It will be very unique when it finally shows up.  It won't matter as I am never the trendy type.
> 
> I want to order some custom sandals and shoes.  I think that would be fun.  But I want to wait until all the current messes to be over before doing so.
> 
> The lipstick set is the lip care kit.  I received it as a gift back in March.  My SA told me that I am very lucky to get that.    Speaking of which, my store won't open for appointments until our county is in Phase 2.
> 
> Wait...  Can you post a picture of your custom shirt?


Brandebourgs shirt


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Brandebourgs shirt
> 
> View attachment 4754672


That is very nice!!!  Is that a Leica M Rangefinder in the photo?  If yes, we twin on the camera.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> That is very nice!!!  Is that a Leica M Rangefinder in the photo?  If yes, we twin on the camera.


It is Leica  Point And shoot D’Lux7 so I can selfie anywhere anytime I want


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Brandebourgs shirt
> 
> View attachment 4754672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754695




Love this!!  You look so great in the pics!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Brandebourgs shirt
> 
> View attachment 4754672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754695


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> I am getting a Wow scarf, another T-shirt, and will look around for RTW and Home stuff.  I tend to find gorgeous frivolous objects every time.
> I am saturated on bracelets and I will probably need 60 extra arms or more.  Rodeos are becoming too childish now.  I have grown out of that obsession after I purchased the very same Rodeo from my two US SAs prior to my previous SA's retirement.  They literally called within 15 minutes and offered me the same Rodeo.
> 
> Does your store offer made to measure items?  I am patiently waiting for my shirt.  I think it will be another year or two.  Let's hope that my girth does not get any bigger.
> 
> Oh...  Get the lip balm if you don't already have it.  That is awesome.  I haven't made up my mind on the lipsticks yet.  Here is my stash. I have gifted away most of them as I only got two lips...
> View attachment 4753083
> View attachment 4753084


I will have to check out the lip balm! I don’t have it yet. Tbh I haven’t bought much during the lockdown. Just the bag charm. I’m not sure if my store makes made to measure..didn’t even know that was a thing lol. Hopefully yours gets made in less time!! If I had something made before the lockdown there is NO CHANCE that thing is fitting me now..  

What’s new with your arm candy?! I’ve had a few updates as well!! Still not quite done yet


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Brandebourgs shirt
> 
> View attachment 4754672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754695


----------



## DrTr

Love this!  You look lovely, and your gorgeous birdie+ Birkin!  Wowza  (this to tlamdang08 - got a split post somehow).


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> I will have to check out the lip balm! I don’t have it yet. Tbh I haven’t bought much during the lockdown. Just the bag charm. I’m not sure if my store makes made to measure..didn’t even know that was a thing lol. Hopefully yours gets made in less time!! If I had something made before the lockdown there is NO CHANCE that thing is fitting me now..
> 
> What’s new with your arm candy?! I’ve had a few updates as well!! Still not quite done yet


I sent the pictures to you privately.

I think I can still fit in my shirt because I just got into my loose fitting Size 34 dress yesterday.  Ahem...  Did I just say loose fitting?  That is like saying I can fit into a muumuu.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Brandebourgs shirt
> 
> View attachment 4754672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754695


I think you wear this shirt really, really well.  You look beautiful!
The shirt that I custom ordered is made of five scarves.  You are my inspiration.  I am going to stop my gluttony as I really need to fit in that shirt.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Love this!!  You look so great in the pics!





diane278 said:


> Absolutely stunning!





DrTr said:


> Love this!  You look lovely, and your gorgeous birdie+ Birkin!  Wowza  (this to tlamdang08 - got a split post somehow).





meowlett said:


> I think you wear this shirt really, really well.  You look beautiful!
> The shirt that I custom ordered is made of five scarves.  You are my inspiration.  I am going to stop my gluttony as I really need to fit in that shirt.


Thank you Ladies, I am glad that I have it made kind of loose fit. Otherwise I would cry right now    
@meowlett, Yup every shirt Will need 5 Scarves to make, but I wonder with My small Frame, I bet there were some twilly or scrunchies From the leftover . Too bad I don't have them


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies, I am glad that I have it made kind of loose fit. Otherwise I would cry right now
> @meowlett, Yup every shirt Will need 5 Scarves to make, but I wonder with My small Frame, I bet there were some twilly or scrunchies From the leftover . Too bad I don't have them


You should have asked them to send you the leftover.  Ha ha ha.  I am sure you would be able to make the twillies and scrunchies yourself.
Did they do a second fitting with you and tweak anything?


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> You should have asked them to send you the leftover.  Ha ha ha.  I am sure you would be able to make the twillies and scrunchies yourself.
> Did they do a second fitting with you and tweak anything?


The second fitting is fine, they send me the Cotton one to try on. I did not have anything change.
next time I should ask for the longest length as I am allowed. I want to use the most out of them


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> The second fitting is fine, they send me the Cotton one to try on. I did not have anything change.
> next time I should ask for the longest length as I am allowed. I want to use the most out of them


I think the second fitting is to prevent incidents like mine from happening.  Hee hee hee.

After I see your shirt, I want one made of the Wow scarves.  Ideally, I should wait until I receive my shirt first before digging for another one.


----------



## meowlett

I need to post this to keep things relevant.

123 Nigel Peake B25 has not seen sunlight since the pandemic.  Need to let him out of the closet to breathe some air.


The blue sky is extremely deceptive.  The weather here is absolutely horrible.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I need to post this to keep things relevant.
> 
> 123 Nigel Peake B25 has not seen sunlight since the pandemic.  Need to let him out of the closet to breathe some air.
> View attachment 4755790
> 
> The blue sky is extremely deceptive.  The weather here is absolutely horrible.


So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!! I am dreaming ...


----------



## tlamdang08

Just repaint my nails...
Staying home until the weather cools down.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Just repaint my nails...
> Staying home until the weather cools down.



Your nails look great, as does your china. Every time I see Hermès tableware in a photo, I think about adding some to my current two pieces....staying home all this time has made me reconsider my habit of all-white dishes.

***

I went back to the Fair Trade store and got the orange tunic. I try to walk 3.5 To 4.0 miles a day. These thin tunics are great for my walks when it’s hot. i don’t have an appropriate colored bag for these, so I improvised. A new version of a “box” clutch and a handled tote option.....both superfluous, as I only carry a key when out walking......


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Your nails look great, as does your china. Every time I see Hermès tableware in a photo, I think about adding some to my current two pieces....staying home all this time has made me reconsider my habit of all-white dishes.
> 
> 
> I went back to the Fair Trade store and got the orange tunic. I try to walk 3.5 To 4.0 miles a day. These thin tunics are great for my walks when it’s hot. i don’t have an appropriate colored bag for these, so I improvised. A new version of a “box” clutch and a handled tote option.....both superfluous, as I only carry a key when out walking......
> 
> View attachment 4756391
> View attachment 4756392



I love the orange tunic on you!  And the "bags" too.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Your nails look great, as does your china. Every time I see Hermès tableware in a photo, I think about adding some to my current two pieces....staying home all this time has made me reconsider my habit of all-white dishes.
> 
> ***
> 
> I went back to the Fair Trade store and got the orange tunic. I try to walk 3.5 To 4.0 miles a day. These thin tunics are great for my walks when it’s hot. i don’t have an appropriate colored bag for these, so I improvised. A new version of a “box” clutch and a handled tote option.....both superfluous, as I only carry a key when out walking......
> 
> View attachment 4756391
> View attachment 4756392


Love it!  The orange looks great on you!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your nails look great, as does your china. Every time I see Hermès tableware in a photo, I think about adding some to my current two pieces....staying home all this time has made me reconsider my habit of all-white dishes.
> 
> ***
> 
> I went back to the Fair Trade store and got the orange tunic. I try to walk 3.5 To 4.0 miles a day. These thin tunics are great for my walks when it’s hot. i don’t have an appropriate colored bag for these, so I improvised. A new version of a “box” clutch and a handled tote option.....both superfluous, as I only carry a key when out walking......
> 
> View attachment 4756391
> View attachment 4756392


Now you know you look great with Orange. You need to look into some Feu clutch


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Now you know you look great with Orange. You need to look into some Feu clutch


Yes!  That would be fantastique!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Your nails look great, as does your china. Every time I see Hermès tableware in a photo, I think about adding some to my current two pieces....staying home all this time has made me reconsider my habit of all-white dishes.
> 
> ***
> 
> I went back to the Fair Trade store and got the orange tunic. I try to walk 3.5 To 4.0 miles a day. These thin tunics are great for my walks when it’s hot. i don’t have an appropriate colored bag for these, so I improvised. A new version of a “box” clutch and a handled tote option.....both superfluous, as I only carry a key when out walking......
> 
> View attachment 4756391
> View attachment 4756392


love your tunic - looks great with your bags! Thought of you this week when I got an email from Tiffany - not sure how I feel about the colors but they are eye popping! They come in rose gold now too. You rock yours wonderfully.


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> love your tunic - looks great with your bags! Thought of you this week when I got an email from Tiffany - not sure how I feel about the colors but they are eye popping! They come in rose gold now too. You rock yours wonderfully.
> 
> View attachment 4756511



Ok....once again, I didn’t get the multiple quotes in from posts above. But I’m getting closer...they’re below. Only inches from success....
———-
Thanks! I’m expecting Hermès to borrow my idea and make a clutch like a scarf box and tote like a paper bag.   Well, maybe not...but it’s certainly not the worst idea I’ve ever had...

I saw those bracelets.  I’m pretty much old school when it comes to metals. I’ve been wearing mine for 30+ years. It has small dings and dents. I like silver with some wear on it.  But, for a person who prefers a dramatic statement, those colors could be good....maybe with a vividly patterned outfit...


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> I love the orange tunic on you!  And the "bags" too.





bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  The orange looks great on you!





tlamdang08 said:


> Now you know you look great with Orange. You need to look into some Feu clutch


Oops! Here they are! Geez.  Please pretend these are in the post above...where they belong.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> I love the orange tunic on you!  And the "bags" too.





bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  The orange looks great on you!





tlamdang08 said:


> Now you know you look great with Orange. You need to look into some Feu clutch





DrTr said:


> love your tunic - looks great with your bags! Thought of you this week when I got an email from Tiffany - not sure how I feel about the colors but they are eye popping! They come in rose gold now too. You rock yours wonderfully.
> 
> View attachment 4756511



please ignore this...I’m just making sure I can do it right the next time....it only took me 35 minutes to get this far.


----------



## tlamdang08

I have to share this hat I just got from the Korean Market that I always go to. Today (or maybe they had this in months ) I passed this hat I had to have it.
And to make it relates to the thread I have some H items.
But the hat is the best find of the day.    The shield and sun protection.


----------



## diane278

I like that. I see it as great protection from the sun. I have to ask...are you going to add your hand painted flowers on a corner?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I like that. I see it as great protection from the sun. I have to ask...are you going to add your hand painted flowers on a corner?


Wow you read my mind. That will be my project for tomorrow


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Ok....once again, I didn’t get the multiple quotes in from posts above. But I’m getting closer...they’re below. Only inches from success....
> ———-
> Thanks! I’m expecting Hermès to borrow my idea and make a clutch like a scarf box and tote like a paper bag.   Well, maybe not...but it’s certainly not the worst idea I’ve ever had...
> 
> I saw those bracelets.  I’m pretty much old school when it comes to metals. I’ve been wearing mine for 30+ years. It has small dings and dents. I like silver with some wear on it.  But, for a person who prefers a dramatic statement, those colors could be good....maybe with a vividly patterned outfit...


Yes, you ARE a trend setter. I’m old school as well. Your silver cuff is gorgeous, and that would be my choice. I just found it interesting they revived those pieces and they are still as gorgeous today as when first created. but hey, if I was 23 I might go for a blue one!  One big yikes, the rose gold larger one? The other design - that would take some $$. Could have TWO regular Birkins for that!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> Yes, you ARE a trend setter. I’m old school as well. Your silver cuff is gorgeous, and that would be my choice. I just found it interesting they revived those pieces and they are still as gorgeous today as when first created. but hey, if I was 23 I might go for a blue one!  One big yikes, the rose gold larger one? The other design - that would take some $$. Could have TWO regular Birkins for that!
> 
> View attachment 4757109


I don’t think I’m a trend setter...as I don’t foresee a really strong future demand for cardboard clutches. But, I have hope and should it happen, I’d be happy to accept a royalty.... 

Yes...the large gold Bone Cuff is quite expensive. I’ve owned cars that cost less. I did have a large one in silver but never wore it out of the house. It was too heavy and bulky. I nicknamed it The Amazon Bracelet due to its size (auto linking to the A website ).   I received the small as a gift when I was young and eventually moved on to the medium that I still wear. I think it works particularly well with the clutches that have phw.
Heres an old photo with my first H bag....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I don’t think I’m a trend setter...as I don’t foresee a really strong future demand for cardboard clutches. But, I have hope and should it happen, I’d be happy to accept a royalty....
> 
> Yes...the large gold Bone Cuff is quite expensive. I’ve owned cars that cost less. I did have a large one in silver but never wore it out of the house. It was too heavy and bulky. I nicknamed it The Amazon Bracelet due to its size (auto linking to the A website ).   I received the small as a gift when I was young and eventually moved on to the medium that I still wear. I think it works particularly well with the clutches that have phw.
> Heres an old photo with my first H bag....
> View attachment 4757239


Lovely and so fresh and summery!  Love all your silver!


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I don’t think I’m a trend setter...as I don’t foresee a really strong future demand for cardboard clutches. But, I have hope and should it happen, I’d be happy to accept a royalty....
> 
> Yes...the large gold Bone Cuff is quite expensive. I’ve owned cars that cost less. I did have a large one in silver but never wore it out of the house. It was too heavy and bulky. I nicknamed it The Amazon Bracelet due to its size (auto linking to the A website ).   I received the small as a gift when I was young and eventually moved on to the medium that I still wear. I think it works particularly well with the clutches that have phw.
> Heres an old photo with my first H bag....
> View attachment 4757239


Old photo? Timeless- it could have been taken today


----------



## lanit

Dog walking counts as my major quarantine activity. Pup just loves all the attention. Too bad my silks are not getting as much airing!  Act III CSGM.


----------



## diane278

lanit said:


> Dog walking counts as my major quarantine activity. Pup just loves all the attention. Too bad my silks are not getting as much airing!  Act III CSGM.
> View attachment 4757564


That’s a face you can’t say “no” to.....


----------



## Holsby

lanit said:


> Dog walking counts as my major quarantine activity. Pup just loves all the attention. Too bad my silks are not getting as much airing!  Act III CSGM.
> View attachment 4757564


Love to see your new-to-me sweet little pup!


----------



## DrTr

lanit said:


> Dog walking counts as my major quarantine activity. Pup just loves all the attention. Too bad my silks are not getting as much airing!  Act III CSGM.
> View attachment 4757564


Hello Lanit!  Love your puppers.  I know, it’s so hard to find a good reason to wear a scarf in the house!  Yours looks lovely.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Matching rose from my garden with the C18.


----------



## diane278

Arrived today. Soon to become a craft project.....it’s a surprise.....hope I don’t mess it up.....


----------



## tlamdang08

wow, so excited for you, i am waiting for pictures


----------



## Holsby

diane278 said:


> Got a delivery today.....
> View attachment 4758522
> 
> Security...getting lazy
> 
> View attachment 4758521
> 
> View attachment 4758524
> 
> opening boxes
> 
> View attachment 4758523
> 
> These Graff scarves
> are only 16” but I plan
> to use them for a craft
> project....
> 
> My SA enclosed a spaghetti some booklets. Perfect timing as I‘ve been a bit bored this afternoon....



Your presentation is wonderful! Love it!  
I am eagerly waiting to see the result of your project with the gavroches!


----------



## diane278

I think I’ve met my kryptonite.....and it’s name is Passifolia.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> wow, so excited for you, i am waiting for pictures



Remember....I don’t have your crafting skills, but if all goes well, it’ll be fairly simple....



Holsby said:


> Your presentation is wonderful! Love it!
> I am eagerly waiting to see the result of your project with the gavroches!



Thank you! I still have to get some pieces to make it happen.....and I’m slow.


----------



## Holsby

diane278 said:


> Remember....I don’t have your crafting skills, but if all goes well, it’ll be fairly simple....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I still have to get some pieces to make it happen.....and I’m slow.


Patiently waiting!


----------



## tlamdang08

Earlierthe afternoon I missed a beautiful Juane Amber picotin Gold Hardware in size18 on H.com
I brought out my Bleu Nuit to play and to wait for another one to call my name


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> I think I’ve met my kryptonite.....and it’s name is Passifolia.
> 
> View attachment 4758535
> 
> View attachment 4758536


If you are interested have a look see at British Artist Mary Delany &Elizabeth Gilbert book The Signature of all things
which I think you will njoy...


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Arrived today. Soon to become a craft project.....it’s a surprise.....hope I don’t mess it up.....
> View attachment 4758614


Can't wait to see your craft project!


----------



## diane278

Love Of My Life said:


> If you are interested have a look see at British Artist Mary Delany &Elizabeth Gilbert book The Signature of all things
> which I think you will njoy...


I’ve looked on amazon but can’t find it.  There’s a book about a Mary Delany and cut flowers, and novels by Elizabeth Gilbert.  But I can’t find a book by both of them. I love books about interiors.....


----------



## DrTr

chkpfbeliever said:


> Matching rose from my garden with the C18.


A lovely good morning sight! Thank you - that C


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> I’ve looked on amazon but can’t find it.  There’s a book about a Mary Delany and cut flowers, and novels by Elizabeth Gilbert.  But I can’t find a book by both of them. I love books about interiors.....



Sorry for the confusion.. They are 2 separate books.. I just looked on Amazon & there are several fleur books by
DElany & the book by Elizabeth Gilbert The signature of all things is available in paperback for $11.89
Also look at Wolterinck & Daniel Ost
A very special interior design book  Grand Tour Studio Peregalli


----------



## diane278

Love Of My Life said:


> Sorry for the confusion.. They are 2 separate books.. I just looked on Amazon & there are several fleur books by
> DElany & the book by Elizabeth Gilbert The signature of all things is available in paperback for $11.89
> Also look at Wolterinck & Daniel Ost
> A very special interior design book  Grand Tour Studio Peregalli


Thank you for clarifying that for me....I misunderstood.


----------



## hokatie

chkpfbeliever said:


> Matching rose from my garden with the C18.


Perfectly matching


----------



## diane278

Well, I tried to make a face mask today. It didn’t work. I used the same fabric for both the top and the inside and it became too thick.  I mean, it might work for a few months a year if you live in Alaska.

@tlamdang08....you made it look so easy. It wasn’t.  At least not for me.
Oh, well, luckily no one’s health depends on my mask making skills.......


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> Well, I tried to make a face mask today. It didn’t work. I used the same fabric for both the top and the inside and it became too thick.  I mean, it might work for a few months a year if you live in Alaska.
> 
> @tlamdang08....you made it look so easy. It wasn’t.  At least not for me.
> Oh, well, luckily no one’s health depends on my mask making skills.......
> 
> View attachment 4760910


It looks nice honestly. If you’re afraid of the thickness, I think you can use it in the winter and make a new one.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I tried to make a face mask today. It didn’t work. I used the same fabric for both the top and the inside and it became too thick.  I mean, it might work for a few months a year if you live in Alaska.
> 
> @tlamdang08....you made it look so easy. It wasn’t.  At least not for me.
> Oh, well, luckily no one’s health depends on my mask making skills.......
> 
> View attachment 4760910


When the fabric is too thick, try to use the inside layer with thinner kinds.
Your mask look so nice though.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> When the fabric is too thick, try to use the inside layer with thinner kinds.
> Your mask look so nice though.



I got more fabric yesterday.  I’ll try again. Thanks.


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 I miss this thread, although I am back to my normal routine I keep thinking about this thread.
Yesterday my SA sent me a picture of a cotton dress, he knew I would love it. And as soon as I saw the dress I thought of you. I will pick it up tomorrow but I can't find any reason not to post it here.    
Does it look similar to your orange and blue oversize shirt?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 I miss this thread, although I am back to my normal routine I keep thinking about this thread.
> Yesterday my SA sent me a picture of a cotton dress, he knew I would love it. And as soon as I saw the dress I thought of you. I will pick it up tomorrow but I can't find any reason not to post it here.
> Does it look similar to your orange and blue oversize shirt?



I think the fading of this thread is likely a natural evolution.  I’ll miss it too, if that happens, but there’s a lot that’s positive about the change: most of us are no longer living under the restrictions we‘ve dealt with for the past several months; and the fact that scientists and physicians have learned a lot about how we can stay safe. (I’ll admit that I’m still timid about going some places....but I think, with time, it’ll be easier....)

I think the dress will be stunning on you. The dress and oversized shirts share in that they both are embroidered, but the embroidery on the dress is a lot more intricate than that on my shirts. I love your tunics on you, so I’m eager to see you model the dress.

And, because of all the DIY crafts you, and others, posted, I just got a sewing machine. (I made the face mask by hand....)


----------



## luckylove

I will likely "shelter in Place" with H for awhile longer since cases have risen dramatically in my area after attempting to reopen. It is very disconcerting to see the huge upswing in hospitalizations and positive cases. This thread has been a joyful respite from all of that. Thank you all for keeping this wonderful thread going!


----------



## Four Tails

I am still sheltering in place as much as possible, so there are only small H treats visible from my home command station. This rose shocking Ulysse PM notebook has been just a few feet away from me for the majority of the last ten years.


----------



## diane278

luckylove said:


> I will likely "shelter in Place" with H for awhile longer since cases have risen dramatically in my area after attempting to reopen. It is very disconcerting to see the huge upswing in hospitalizations and positive cases. This thread has been a joyful respite from all of that. Thank you all for keeping this wonderful thread going!





Four Tails said:


> I am still sheltering in place as much as possible, so there are only small H treats visible from my home command station. This rose shocking Ulysse PM notebook has been just a few feet away from me for the majority of the last ten years.
> 
> View attachment 4763591



I’m also still staying home as much as possible.  And I’m planning on staying around on here....even as things have already slowed down on this thread. Some items I need for my scarf craft project should arrive soon, so I should have something new to post.....even if the Project doesn’t work out as planned. My dining room looks like a bomb went off in it, so I’m really hoping that this design plan I have works. It’s a simple idea....or it would be, if I were more “crafty”!


----------



## tlamdang08

Good morning, anyone care for a breakfast sweet/treat?
Outside is gray and misting... I am staying home until noon. We have a Father's Day get together and then curbside pick up    
Have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Good morning, anyone care for a breakfast sweet/treat?
> Outside is gray and misting... I am staying home until noon. We have a Father's Day get together and then curbside pick up
> Have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen!!!


 
Sugar is my drug of choice.....that looks delicious!


----------



## tlamdang08

I don’t have the Oasis in mind before I come in. All about the dress, shower gel and the swimming suit. But I can’t take my eyes of the sandals. The color is So sweet... 
In store shopping becomes more dangerous too.
My outfit for tomorrow online mass


----------



## diane278

Love both the dress and the sandals....


----------



## DrTr

luckylove said:


> I will likely "shelter in Place" with H for awhile longer since cases have risen dramatically in my area after attempting to reopen. It is very disconcerting to see the huge upswing in hospitalizations and positive cases. This thread has been a joyful respite from all of that. Thank you all for keeping this wonderful thread going!


I’m the same - I’ve been very busy with work for the last few weeks, so went missing.  But I’m still mostly at home and still WFH because the US has done so poorly with the virus. We are still increasing in cases like crazy and people are acting plain foolish!!  So home or masks and sanitizers all the way! happy sunday everyone.


----------



## tlamdang08

I took these pictures and sent to my DH phone and said Happy Father’s Day! He texted back : “OMG, you wear these to clean the house? I thought “The housewives series!!!”


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> I took these pictures and sent to my DH phone and said Happy Father’s Day! He texted back : “OMG, you wear these to clean the house? I thought “The housewives series!!!”



Yes!  The Real Housewives of Hermes!


----------



## diane278

I went out today to pick up some groceries.  I‘ve been carrying bags, but today reverted back to my pouch. Lately, I’ve seen people lined up at stores and restaurants, some wearing masks but some not, and few social distancing. It’s disheartening. I don’t know if it’s carelessness or if people believe we are past this pandemic....and if they believe that, I hope they’re right. But I fear a resurgence....and I hope I’m wrong....


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> I went out today to pick up some groceries.  I‘ve been carrying bags, but today reverted back to my pouch. Lately, I’ve seen people lined up at stores and restaurants, some wearing masks but some not, and few social distancing. It’s disheartening. I don’t know if it’s carelessness or if people believe we are past this pandemic....and if they believe that, I hope they’re right. But I fear a resurgence....and I hope I’m wrong....
> View attachment 4765215


It is indeed disheartening. If we all had worn masks and social distanced when not home, starting in late February the US would be so much better off, not so much illness and loss, and it is truly heartbreaking. As they say, just because we are tired of the virus it is not tired of us. And it will continue to roll now that it has so many more opportunities as things open up. Believe me, I wish we were going to have a quick end to all this, but because “leadership” was/is careless,  and many are careless more now I fear the worst. I also hope I’m wrong. But all science points to a long process.  I do think at some point things will be better, but I’m trying to buckle in for a long haul. At least now being outside a lot helps, even if I can’t wear my H scarves and carry my nice bags. I can still look at and enjoy them!! And browse online to my heart’s content.

I just keep wearing my masks, staying home a lot more, and hope maybe people will start getting it. On an Hermes note, I really do like your pouch. It looks functional and safe! And good health and safety to all.


----------



## Four Tails

DrTr said:


> It is indeed disheartening. If we all had worn masks and social distanced when not home, starting in late February the US would be so much better off, not so much illness and loss, and it is truly heartbreaking. As they say, just because we are tired of the virus it is not tired of us. And it will continue to roll now that it has so many more opportunities as things open up. Believe me, I wish we were going to have a quick end to all this, but because “leadership” was/is careless,  and many are careless more now I fear the worst. I also hope I’m wrong. But all science points to a long process.  I do think at some point things will be better, but I’m trying to buckle in for a long haul. At least now being outside a lot helps, even if I can’t wear my H scarves and carry my nice bags. I can still look at and enjoy them!! And browse online to my heart’s content.
> 
> I just keep wearing my masks, staying home a lot more, and hope maybe people will start getting it. On an Hermes note, I really do like your pouch. It looks functional and safe! And good health and safety to all.


We are birds of a feather.



diane278 said:


> I went out today to pick up some groceries.  I‘ve been carrying bags, but today reverted back to my pouch. Lately, I’ve seen people lined up at stores and restaurants, some wearing masks but some not, and few social distancing. It’s disheartening. I don’t know if it’s carelessness or if people believe we are past this pandemic....and if they believe that, I hope they’re right. But I fear a resurgence....and I hope I’m wrong....
> View attachment 4765215


This looks hilariously relatable with the bags and all. Except my car has an embarrassing colony of crumbs on that side. From me. I have no children to blame yet.


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> I went out today to pick up some groceries.  I‘ve been carrying bags, but today reverted back to my pouch. Lately, I’ve seen people lined up at stores and restaurants, some wearing masks but some not, and few social distancing. It’s disheartening. I don’t know if it’s carelessness or if people believe we are past this pandemic....and if they believe that, I hope they’re right. But I fear a resurgence....and I hope I’m wrong....
> View attachment 4765215



You are not alone in that concern... I have seen less adherence to social distancing here too.  Frankly, it worries me since numbers of cases have risen dramatically in my county. The couple of restaurants we felt safe enough to try as my area opened are no longer being careful with seating tables... they are seating guests right next to one another without regard to distancing or only being allowed to operate at 50% capacity. Four tables surrounding us had guests who were coughing. We decided to leave because it just wasn't worth the risk. For now, I will try to enjoy sheltering in place again and come here for a daily dose of H sunshine.


----------



## tlamdang08

Although I am back in my normal routine but have not yet to go dine-in at any restaurant that we used to. My routine now works from home, home to my parents, groceries, or Costco ... My husband handles groceries, I just tag along and stay in the car waiting.
I stopped going to the beach after I saw a lot of people without mask walking with no distance social, shouting, and laughing like there was pandemic at all.


----------



## loh

I too have not really ventured out too much even though we are free to roam in our area for the most part.  We have not dined in a restaurant either or done much else besides grocery shopping and quick errands.  I also see many people not wearing masks or being concerned about social distancing which, like the rest of you, concerns me. The saving grace has been our outdoor activities which have allowed us to maintain our sanity while still socially distancing.  So I'm also still sheltering in place mostly for the time being even though I'm so itching to get out and enjoy the world again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm only going out for essentials. 
I am greatly concerned about the potential "spike" in cases which may result from the demonstrations that
took place all over the country & the world without social distancing & wearing masks.
Several states here in the US have seen a spike in the last few weeks.
For those who care, for those respecting social distancing & wearing masks, I hope we will not have
to pay a high price for those who are careless & do not have the depth to understand this grave virus.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hi! I hope everyone is doing well. Looks like there’s plenty of catch-up to do on this thread. I’ve been MIA as the city prepares for Phase 2 reopening, and work life has been mad furious. I want to echo everyone’s sentiments that this thread has provided and continues to provide joy and entertainment throughout these extraordinary times.

My story experienced a prolonged NYC pause because I felt it mirrored too much of what was/is happening in the world, particularly in the U.S. To continue it would seem insensitive and exploitative. When I first outlined the story in March, the themes included a troubled history, tragedy, equality, clashes, and hope. As diane278 had guessed early on, it was also an allegory of the pandemic.

Having said that, I’ll post some random remaining images from my camera roll without narration. But the end of the tale will include some prose.


----------



## diane278

Despite the recent difficult days, even a Boy Toy needs exercise. Planking with a Medor.....


----------



## tlamdang08

To keep this thread alive today my contribute is: my baby fur  
I took a longer time than usual,  to set my camera and she is looking At me with a concern in her eyes” what takes you so long mom?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Finally happily ever after


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> To keep this thread alive today my contribute is: my baby fur
> I took a longer time than usual,  to set my camera and she is looking At me with a concern in her eyes” what takes you so long mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765868
> 
> Finally happily ever after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765869


love it!  What a furry cutie.


----------



## golconda

Being over 70, I have been sheltering seriously.  Miss carrying my bags.  The other day I remembered in The Crown, Queen Elizabeth would carry her bag around the palace.  With that in mind, I put my knitting,  Ipad, and cell phone in Picotin GM and started carrying it around the house with me occasionally.  Thinking of trying same with another style as well.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Love Of My Life said:


> If you are interested have a look see at British Artist Mary Delany &Elizabeth Gilbert book The Signature of all things
> which I think you will njoy...


Ive read that book..Highly recommend its a wonderful read.


----------



## DrTr

golconda said:


> Being over 70, I have been sheltering seriously.  Miss carrying my bags.  The other day I remembered in The Crown, Queen Elizabeth would carry her bag around the palace.  With that in mind, I put my knitting,  Ipad, and cell phone in Picotin GM and started carrying it around the house with me occasionally.  Thinking of trying same with another style as well.


I know, it’s so hard not to carry our favorite bags isn’t it?  Good for you for putting your things in your picotin and carrying it. I do the same - I work from home right now so I load up a bag, and carry it from bedroom to couch or desk. I also keep some of them out on display just to enjoy them that way. Maybe someday we will be able to safely carry our bags again. Here’s to a vaccine, a treatment or even a cure someday!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I am dreaming about Vert Emerald, I am wearing dark green nails and a feng Shui beads bracelet that my friend made for me. Tell me that I am too much   
and my backyard is being rebuilt due to termites that destroyed the patio and so are my plants.
Thanks to the pandemic, I stayed home and found out that....


Someone want attention and belly rubs too
	

		
			
		

		
	



And there is an H ring to go with the topic


----------



## sf_newyorker

**


*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
***


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> I know, it’s so hard not to carry our favorite bags isn’t it?  Good for you for putting your things in your picotin and carrying it. I do the same - I work from home right now so I load up a bag, and carry it from bedroom to couch or desk. I also keep some of them out on display just to enjoy them that way. Maybe someday we will be able to safely carry our bags again. Here’s to a vaccine, a treatment or even a cure someday!!!



When all this started, I was designating an Emotional Support Bag of the Day.  I think I‘ll resume that.
Rouge Grenat Octogone. Figured she could sit on the microwave....because I microwave a lot.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I am dreaming about Vert Emerald, I am wearing dark green nails and a feng Shui beads bracelet that my friend made for me. Tell me that I am too much
> and my backyard is being rebuilt due to termites that destroyed the patio and so are my plants.
> Thanks to the pandemic, I stayed home and found out that....
> View attachment 4766276
> 
> Someone want attention and belly rubs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766286
> 
> And there is an H ring to go with the topic


You are never too much!!!  So sorry about the termites, those little beasties are terribly destructive. And what a good dog mom, belly rubs all around!!


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> **
> View attachment 4766331
> 
> *
> View attachment 4766327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4766328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4766330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***


ive so been enjoying your story, somehow the silence of this one had a huge impact. Thank you so much.


----------



## LVinCali

golconda said:


> Being over 70, I have been sheltering seriously.  Miss carrying my bags.  The other day I remembered in The Crown, Queen Elizabeth would carry her bag around the palace.  With that in mind, I put my knitting,  Ipad, and cell phone in Picotin GM and started carrying it around the house with me occasionally.  Thinking of trying same with another style as well.



I love this.  It's great that you carry your Picotin around the house!  I have put on my new CDC bracelet before anyone else in my family wakes and I also keep my new Bolide on my desk or on my dresser just to look at (use my new Evie when running for groceries).  I just ordered a Birkin from a reseller and when it arrives, 100% that I will have it out on display on my desk until it ready to be released in the wild. 

My name is also Elizabeth (also with "z") so I will just channel her vibe when I am walking around my apartment with an expensive bag like a crazy person!


----------



## DrTr

LVinCali said:


> I love this.  It's great that you carry your Picotin around the house!  I have put on my new CDC bracelet before anyone else in my family wakes and I also keep my new Bolide on my desk or on my dresser just to look at (use my new Evie when running for groceries).  I just ordered a Birkin from a reseller and when it arrives, 100% that I will have it out on display on my desk until it ready to be released in the wild.
> 
> My name is also Elizabeth (also with "z") so I will just channel her vibe when I am walking around my apartment with an expensive bag like a crazy person!


NO crazy people here!  I LOVE that you wear your CDC and sit your new Bolide out and use your Evie and that your soon to arrive Birkin will have pride of place!  We love the beautiful bags and other things from H, and it’s hard not to wear, carry, display and use them. So channel Elizabeth away, and I join you in carrying around my anemone Kelly and changing twillies and one nano BdG scarf on her. She sits next to me during working hours   I think many of us here are doing the same!!


----------



## diane278

Peanut butter & jelly on Hermès.  I’ve made PB&J my current favorite sandwich. And, to further prove my love of carbs, I’ve added a side of Fritos.....


----------



## Toronto Carre

diane278 said:


> Peanut butter & jelly on Hermès.  I’ve made PB&J my current favorite sandwich. And, to further prove my love of carbs, I’ve added a side of Fritos.....
> 
> View attachment 4766731
> 
> View attachment 4766730



You are my spirit animal!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Peanut butter & jelly on Hermès.  I’ve made PB&J my current favorite sandwich. And, to further prove my love of carbs, I’ve added a side of Fritos.....
> 
> View attachment 4766731
> 
> View attachment 4766730





Toronto Carre said:


> You are my spirit animal!


love the food and your presentation! Spirit animal, lol! For some reason I too have been eating way more pbj sandwiches on toast during these times. Comfort food!  Serve in style at your house!


----------



## DrTr

For those needing an easy strap solution, here’s one I did using some of my miles of H ribbon 

I was actually able to get a hair cut and color last week, as my salon did top grade medical preparation in sanitizing, dividers, fewer clients, and every single client and employee wearing a mask, new air filters, hospital grade disinfection etc. and no hair dryers allowed (one of the primary ways virus spreads in a salon). They did all contactless payment, temp checks, and the whole salon was distanced and at 33% of stylists and clients. I was nervous beforehand, afterwards I felt safer there than I do in the park where no one wears a mask or social distances. They did a top notch job, and it had been 4! Months since a cut and color. It wasn’t pretty.

They did ask people not to carry a handbag, but because I had my glasses, keys and phone and didn’t want to set them down anywhere I actually wore an LV pochette to which I tied an H ribbon for exact right length for crossbody that didn’t show too much under my tunic. I did have a suspicious bump, but no one cared. I just wore the bag for my whole service and the ribbon was quite comfortable. FYI jic anyone has a similar need. Then I cleaned my pochette after getting home and I’m going to throw away the ribbon.


----------



## tlamdang08

scarf bag


----------



## etoupebirkin

diane278 said:


> Peanut butter & jelly on Hermès.  I’ve made PB&J my current favorite sandwich. And, to further prove my love of carbs, I’ve added a side of Fritos.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766731
> 
> View attachment 4766730



Well have you tried a fluffernutter? That’s my favorite pandemic sammy.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> scarf bag


Oh so clever!  And we are scarf twins although I don't think I could ever replicate that bag.....


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> Well have you tried a fluffernutter? That’s my favorite pandemic sammy.


No, I haven’t.  I need to try it.  Today I’ve already had 2 PB&J’s and one tuna salad sandwich.  And it’s not that late....I might squeeze more in!

Just checked it out on youtube. Oh, yeah!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Oh so clever!  And we are scarf twins although I don't think I could ever replicate that bag.....


I find out the trick to make this bag look good is the insert has to be strong to keep its shape, and not too wide so the bag will look skinny and stay symmetrical. All the handles must be equals and 1 hand in length.
I hope I will see your bag soon  
I have my home made insert and I made it thicker  just to use for scarf bag.  
I also tugs all the left over from the sides inside to make it look good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
This is without the insert


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> No, I haven’t.  I need to try it.  Today I’ve already had 2 PB&J’s and one tuna salad sandwich.  And it’s not that late....I might squeeze more in!
> 
> Just checked it out on youtube. Oh, yeah!


you make me hungry... again


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> For those needing an easy strap solution, here’s one I did using some of my miles of H ribbon
> 
> I was actually able to get a hair cut and color last week, as my salon did top grade medical preparation in sanitizing, dividers, fewer clients, and every single client and employee wearing a mask, new air filters, hospital grade disinfection etc. and no hair dryers allowed (one of the primary ways virus spreads in a salon). They did all contactless payment, temp checks, and the whole salon was distanced and at 33% of stylists and clients. I was nervous beforehand, afterwards I felt safer there than I do in the park where no one wears a mask or social distances. They did a top notch job, and it had been 4! Months since a cut and color. It wasn’t pretty.
> 
> They did ask people not to carry a handbag, but because I had my glasses, keys and phone and didn’t want to set them down anywhere I actually wore an LV pochette to which I tied an H ribbon for exact right length for crossbody that didn’t show too much under my tunic. I did have a suspicious bump, but no one cared. I just wore the bag for my whole service and the ribbon was quite comfortable. FYI jic anyone has a similar need. Then I cleaned my pochette after getting home and I’m going to throw away the ribbon.
> 
> View attachment 4767068


I am giggling when I read the bump part and my imagination just flash back to those day I was first time pregnant   . I was 7 months pregnant but there was a tiny bump, nobody would guessed that I was pregnant. Those day was 23 years ago. Now with out anything under my shirt ,I always have suspicious bump
Thanks for your ribbon idea. I will copy it for my Evelyn if I decide to have a haircut later.


----------



## diane278

I’ve never been pregnant, but I’ve been carrying a ‘food baby‘ for about 3 decades....that ‘bump’ is in me to stay.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ve never been pregnant, but I’ve been carrying a ‘food baby‘ for about 3 decades....that ‘bump’ is in me to stay.....


You cracked me up again


----------



## More bags

DrTr said:


> Hello lovelies one and all! Happy Friday - as if Friday feels different than other days right now!
> 
> I have a question for the group. I have been looking for small Ulysses notebook covers on h.com, all I see are refills. Did they d/c these? Are they boutique only?  I love my anemone MM Ulysses, and thought I would show her off with my Marlene Dietrich Mont Blanc Fountain pen (a gift to myself after finishing grad school some years ago).  I fell in love with this fountain pen because of the tie and collar with the little sapphire - so evocative of her. Nothing like writing on heavy stock with an excellent fountain pen, especially for thank you’s. That’s part of what I love about Ulysses and the wonderful journals I found as inserts.
> 
> I love and use tech all the time, in fact I’m tech support at home and elsewhere but I also love old school stationery, notebooks, pens, just about any “school supplies”. Any intel on these wonderful little notebooks appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4742961


Gorgeous Ulysses and Fountain Pen. Sorry, I have no intel on availability of he small Ulysses.


----------



## DR2014

DrTr said:


> Hello lovelies one and all! Happy Friday - as if Friday feels different than other days right now!
> 
> I have a question for the group. I have been looking for small Ulysses notebook covers on h.com, all I see are refills. Did they d/c these? Are they boutique only?  I love my anemone MM Ulysses, and thought I would show her off with my Marlene Dietrich Mont Blanc Fountain pen (a gift to myself after finishing grad school some years ago).  I fell in love with this fountain pen because of the tie and collar with the little sapphire - so evocative of her. Nothing like writing on heavy stock with an excellent fountain pen, especially for thank you’s. That’s part of what I love about Ulysses and the wonderful journals I found as inserts.
> 
> I love and use tech all the time, in fact I’m tech support at home and elsewhere but I also love old school stationery, notebooks, pens, just about any “school supplies”. Any intel on these wonderful little notebooks appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4742961


@DrTr , I have the Marilyn Monroe Montblanc fountain pen.  . Here it is next to my Marveilleuses Lanternes hinged bracelet, to keep some H in the shot!


----------



## DR2014

DR2014 said:


> @DrTr , I have the Marilyn Monroe Montblanc fountain pen.  . Here it is next to my Marveilleuses Lanternes hinged bracelet, to keep some H in the shot!
> View attachment 4767676


oops, that was sideways!  Trying again.


----------



## diane278

@DR2014 & @DrTr
I tried using a fountain pen when I was in my 20’s but didn’t stick with it. My father always used a Black Montblanc with a gold nib. It was one of the few things he insisted on....I love seeing one sitting on a desk as it brings back good memories.


----------



## diane278

Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them. 
My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.







I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:







family portrait:


----------



## Angelian

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735



Great job, they look really nice! 
But mostly, thank you for showing your beautiful paintings once again! I love your taste. And wanted to let you know that thanks to one of your earlier posts I subscribed to the newsletter of Saatchi Art. Nothing bought yet, but probably one day.


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Your art! Just terrific! Great job on the pillows. They really do complement the paintings. Incredible!


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

Angelian said:


> Great job, they look really nice!
> But mostly, thank you for showing your beautiful paintings once again! I love your taste. And wanted to let you know that thanks to one of your earlier posts I subscribed to the newsletter of Saatchi Art. Nothing bought yet, but probably one day.


Thank you! I found that buying my first painting was much like buying my first designer bag. It was both exciting and a bit scary at the same time.
Saatchi is one of my favorite galleries because they promote both new artists and artists in other countries. I still roam around on their site occasionally, despite the fact that I feel my collection is pretty much complete at this time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735



Brava to you Diane... Enjoy..


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


     I knew it!!! I knew that you would turn those scarves into pillows top. Beautifulllll.
I love your arts and the H pillows too.


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Great idea and execution! They fit very well. You should be very proud of yourself! Congrats!


----------



## tlamdang08

I got up late today due to the fog. They are so low and everywhere, making the hills fading in a mysterious ways. I love to stay in bed forever if my stomach is OK, but...    
Coffee anyone?


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Wow, this is amazing! Love how the pillows match each painting!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735



These look soooo good!!  I love them, and how you've coordinated them with the rest of the decor.  Just so impressed.   Bravo!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

tlamdang08 said:


> I got up late today due to the fog. They are so low and everywhere, making the hills fading in a mysterious ways. I love to stay in bed forever if my stomach is OK, but...
> Coffee anyone?


Those pastries....


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## QueenieQ

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


That’s fantastic ! I really appreciate your home decoration .


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I am giggling when I read the bump part and my imagination just flash back to those day I was first time pregnant   . I was 7 months pregnant but there was a tiny bump, nobody would guessed that I was pregnant. Those day was 23 years ago. Now with out anything under my shirt ,I always have suspicious bump
> Thanks for your ribbon idea. I will copy it for my Evelyn if I decide to have a haircut later.


I know, I felt a bit misshapen  , but it worked really well. And you sure don’t look “bumpy” in your clothes!!!


----------



## DrTr

DR2014 said:


> @DrTr , I have the Marilyn Monroe Montblanc fountain pen.  . Here it is next to my Marveilleuses Lanternes hinged bracelet, to keep some H in the shot!
> View attachment 4767676


How fabulous!!  I love the MM pen too. They are beautiful and they write really well. Love both!


----------



## DrTr

DR2014 said:


> oops, that was sideways!  Trying again.
> View attachment 4767677


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> @DR2014 & @DrTr
> I tried using a fountain pen when I was in my 20’s but didn’t stick with it. My father always used a Black Montblanc with a gold nib. It was one of the few things he insisted on....I love seeing one sitting on a desk as it brings back good memories.


How nice  those little bits of memories bring us close to those we love don’t they.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Wowza!!!  These are beautiful!  I love the graf pattern, and they look great with your stunning art too. how lovely. I’ll have to remember for future design ideas.


----------



## More bags

DR2014 said:


> oops, that was sideways!  Trying again.
> View attachment 4767677


Great pic, I love both your bracelet and your Marilyn Monroe FP. We’re twins on the pen- I love all the fabulous details on this beautiful piece.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


Congratulations on finishing your fabulous project, Diane. Your paintings are breathtaking, just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Graff Scarf craft project.  (It’s been decades since I sewed anything other than a dislocated button onto a shirt). I intended to do it all by hand but finally bought a sewing machine to make the cases. I did hand stitch the scarves onto the fabric so that they wouldn’t be destroyed if I messed up and had to remove them.
> My SA told me that the Beverly Hills store makes pillows for clients, but after seeing everyone else’s projects, I decided to do it myself...a decision I questioned several times. But, now that it’s over, I’m glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4767731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767741
> 
> 
> I assigned each pillow to a painting because that’s just how I am:
> View attachment 4767732
> 
> View attachment 4767733
> 
> View attachment 4767734
> 
> 
> family portrait:
> View attachment 4767735


This looks FANTASTIC! I want to hang out at your place  - with a mask, of course.


----------



## diane278

Emotional Support Bag of the Day: vintage Verrou clutch


	

		
			
		

		
	
We cleaned out the kitchen _junk drawer....._


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> Emotional Support Bag of the Day: vintage Verrou clutch
> View attachment 4769214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cleaned out the kitchen _junk drawer....._


Umm ...your spatulas match.
(and I love the clutch! Can we see the inside?)


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> Umm ...your spatulas match.
> (and I love the clutch! Can we see the inside?)



(when I finally found spatulas & spoons that I liked, I went _all in_....and haven’t bought any since...)

Here’s the interior of the clutch:



There’s a pleat at the bottom...when the bag is open it’s about 2” wide.


----------



## TeeCee77

Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!


----------



## MooMooVT

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


The dress is STUNNING!! And the bag looks fabulous with it.


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


That looks great on you!


----------



## DR2014

More bags said:


> Great pic, I love both your bracelet and your Marilyn Monroe FP. We’re twins on the pen- I love all the fabulous details on this beautiful piece.


Thank you!  I love it so much too...


----------



## DR2014

DrTr said:


> How fabulous!!  I love the MM pen too. They are beautiful and they write really well. Love both!


Me too!  Yours is beautiful!!


----------



## DR2014

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


You look gorgeous!!


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I have to share this hat I just got from the Korean Market that I always go to. Today (or maybe they had this in months ) I passed this hat I had to have it.
> And to make it relates to the thread I have some H items.
> But the hat is the best find of the day.    The shield and sun protection.


As I saw these hats appear during mid-pandemic, I wondered if we‘d be seeing Hermes models walking in leather-trimmed versions.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> (when I finally found spatulas & spoons that I liked, I went _all in_....and haven’t bought any since...)
> 
> Here’s the interior of the clutch:
> View attachment 4769390
> View attachment 4769391
> 
> There’s a pleat at the bottom...when the bag is open it’s about 2” wide.
> View attachment 4769396


Verrou—such a classic, fresh look—my favorite of H smaller bags, always brings a smile.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


wow. please do post an “H in Place” photo if attend.


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Received a dress for a wedding this fall and decided to play dress up since I am stuck inside! Looking forward to a fun wedding day soon!
> 
> View attachment 4769445


you look absolutely gorgeous! And from your anemone twin, it POPS with your dress!! Wowza!


----------



## undecided45

Still wary of going out, so I’m styling my bags at home.


----------



## DrTr

undecided45 said:


> Still wary of going out, so I’m styling my bags at home.
> 
> View attachment 4769939


love it!!!  Your plumes is gorgeous with your herbag!!  I have the pink cw in plumes and adore it - just can’t bring myself to wear it around the house


----------



## undecided45

DrTr said:


> love it!!!  Your plumes is gorgeous with your herbag!!  I have the pink cw in plumes and adore it - just can’t bring myself to wear it around the house


Thank you so much! I’ve actually been wearing my scarves more at home because I’m not as nervous about getting them dirty!


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> Still wary of going out, so I’m styling my bags at home.
> 
> View attachment 4769939


I keep staring at your picture. So beautiful. Thank you for sharing. Please keep sharing


----------



## undecided45

tlamdang08 said:


> I keep staring at your picture. So beautiful. Thank you for sharing. Please keep sharing


Thank you tlamdang08! I had my herbag out on my table the entire day and was also prone to staring at it  I'll see if I can come up with any new styles to share!


----------



## tlamdang08

A morning goodbye moments with my babyfur
Behave, OK BABY?



Can I go too, mom!!!


----------



## diane278

Emotional support bag of the day....
Unless this guy has a valid driver’s license that I’m unaware of, he’s not going anywhere today. 
It’s already 97F outside.....


----------



## tlamdang08

My pico and I are heading to work and later the French bakery


----------



## DrTr

undecided45 said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve actually been wearing my scarves more at home because I’m not as nervous about getting them dirty!


Good for you!  Too hot for me to do that right now, but I will for a few zoom meeting I have this next week and will crank down a/c


----------



## tlamdang08

Lock down again, I am craving for an exotic bag   
maybe I will go to drive- through Starbucks 


This Kelly 28 Alligator is my first Exotic bag from last year, and she hasn’t had any fun out due to the fact that I am not used to her size yet


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Lock down again, I am craving for an exotic bag
> maybe I will go to drive- through Starbucks
> View attachment 4771259
> 
> How do you like those sandals?  Do they fit true to size?


----------



## tlamdang08

@Bagaholic222
They are comfortable, a little small.  if you are size 36, go up half a size so your heels will not hanging out. I don’t want to go up half a size so my fat heels  kinda hanging out a bit and I like it that way.


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> @Bagaholic222
> They are comfortable, a little small.  if you are size 36, go up half a size so your heels will not hanging out. I don’t want to go up half a size so my fat heels  kinda hanging out a bit and I like it that way.
> 
> View attachment 4771287


Thanks!  Now if I could just get a pedicure!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks!  Now if I could just get a pedicure!


No worries, I don’t think anyone will  pay attention to our pedicure


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Lock down again, I am craving for an exotic bag
> maybe I will go to drive- through Starbucks
> View attachment 4771259
> 
> This Kelly 28 Alligator is my first Exotic bag from last year, and she hasn’t had any fun out due to the fact that I am not used to her size yet



I‘m still reluctant to enter most places. But I tried Barnes & Noble and it was nearly empty. I could browse the aisles. It was wonderful..... I got a couple of magazines and it almost felt like old times.
So, you might try a bookstore....it might be a safe place to take your exotic Kelly.

Or, you can bring it by my house Tuesday.  Not perfect, but it’s a day out. I’ll leave the door unlocked. Just come in and make yourself at home. I have a dental appointment, so I’ll be gone...and won’t get to see it, or you  Of course, you could leave it, and I’ll return it after I show adequate admiration....I estimate that will take about 3 years...

Look! I’ve already cleared a space for it on the center of the top shelf, so there’s no need to worry


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> @Bagaholic222
> They are comfortable, a little small.  if you are size 36, go up half a size so your heels will not hanging out. I don’t want to go up half a size so my fat heels  kinda hanging out a bit and I like it that way.
> 
> View attachment 4771287


These shoes looked good on you. I tried them in store but they’re not comfy for me so I ended getting a pair of Oran instead.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> These shoes looked good on you. I tried them in store but they’re not comfy for me so I ended getting a pair of Oran instead.


Oh what’s a surprise, I love them for everyday wear, they give me two inches extra too


diane278 said:


> I‘m still reluctant to enter most places. But I tried Barnes & Noble and it was nearly empty. I could browse the aisles. It was wonderful..... I got a couple of magazines and it almost felt like old times.
> So, you might try a bookstore....it might be a safe place to take your exotic Kelly.
> 
> Or, you can bring it by my house Tuesday.  Not perfect, but it’s a day out. I’ll leave the door unlocked. Just come in and make yourself at home. I have a dental appointment, so I’ll be gone...and won’t get to see it, or you  Of course, you could leave it, and I’ll return it after I show adequate admiration....I estimate that will take about 3 years...
> 
> Look! I’ve already cleared a space for it on the center of the top shelf, so there’s no need to worry
> View attachment 4771371


I don’t live near B&N, but I will drive along the coast and enjoy her on the passenger seat whenever I can.
I love how you store your clutches. Very neat.
Thank you for the offer on Tuesday I rather wait until I can meet you than just come to your house alone; and with many good arts/ no home owner around. I may lose my self control, my greed will grow massively  and decided to steal all yours goods.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh what’s a surprise, I love them for everyday wear, they give me two inches extra too
> 
> I don’t live near B&N, but I will drive along the coast and enjoy her on the passenger seat whenever I can.
> I love how you store your clutches. Very neat.
> Thank you for the offer on Tuesday I rather wait until I can meet you than just come to your house alone; and with many good arts/ no home owner around. I may lose my self control, my greed will grow massively  and decided to steal all yours goods.



I experimented before finding the plastic shelf dividers. I wanted to have the clutches out where I could see them but standing up so they didn’t take up too much room. These dividers worked the best....

I don’t live in what would be considered a “destination place” but people do “pass through” here on occasion when traveling from north to south or south to north.  if you ever pass through, please stop for a visit.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I experimented before finding the plastic shelf dividers. I wanted to have the clutches out where I could see them but standing up so they didn’t take up too much room. These dividers worked the best....
> 
> I don’t live in what would be considered a “destination place” but people do “pass through” here on occasion when traveling from north to south or south to north.  if you ever pass through, please stop for a visit.....



  Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Or, you can bring it by my house Tuesday.  Not perfect, but it’s a day out. I’ll leave the door unlocked. Just come in and make yourself at home. I have a dental appointment, so I’ll be gone...and won’t get to see it, or you  Of course, you could leave it, and I’ll return it after I show adequate admiration....I estimate that will take about 3 years...
> 
> Look! I’ve already cleared a space for it on the center of the top shelf, so there’s no need to worry
> View attachment 4771371


So nice of you to make such a welcoming home for the possibility of a visiting bag!  

And, I am lusting after that Cabat - I know you have probably already posted details on its story but could you again?  It looks TDF and a formidable companion to your amazing B and clutch collection.


----------



## missconvy

New behapi doing some light reading


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> So nice of you to make such a welcoming home for the possibility of a visiting bag!
> 
> And, I am lusting after that Cabat - I know you have probably already posted details on its story but could you again?  It looks TDF and a formidable companion to your amazing B and clutch collection.



I sent you a PM and a couple of photos....when I started collecting BV, it was one of those bags I thought I’d never find. But I’ve learned since then that nothing is impossible....and now I have a cowgirl B , which I never could have predicted.....

Sisters from different misters:


----------



## psoucsd

A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.


----------



## tlamdang08

My Backyard is still a mess, I can’t go out so I start a new project with my bedroom



Green, purple, pink??? Hummm


----------



## terinicola

psoucsd said:


> A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772254
> View attachment 4772255
> View attachment 4772257



I love this! Hahaha such a funny concept but so adorable!


----------



## terinicola

I got her a few weeks before the closure and only took her out once. Otherwise in lock down, she comes out to be stared at and adored until i can fully leave the house again!


----------



## tlamdang08

psoucsd said:


> A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772254
> View attachment 4772255
> View attachment 4772257


Magazine’s images


----------



## diane278

psoucsd said:


> A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772254
> View attachment 4772255
> View attachment 4772257



I’m a matchy-matchy girl so these photos are inspiring to me! @tlamdang08 is right....they look like they came out of a magazine...or a calendar.


----------



## diane278

When a 4 year old makes you a special flower and your SA sends you a silk spaghetti, what do you do?
You combine them of course!  (...you just can’t beat the innocence of childrens’ art ...)


----------



## elle woods

tlamdang08 said:


> My Backyard is still a mess, I can’t go out so I start a new project with my bedroom
> View attachment 4772258
> View attachment 4772259
> 
> Green, purple, pink??? Hummm


I love the shade of your TPM! What colour is it? Rose extreme?


----------



## tlamdang08

elle woods said:


> I love the shade of your TPM! What colour is it? Rose extreme?


Yes it is


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


----------



## DrTr

psoucsd said:


> A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772254
> View attachment 4772255
> View attachment 4772257


Yum to all Birkins and veggies!!


----------



## DrTr

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4772261
> 
> 
> I got her a few weeks before the closure and only took her out once. Otherwise in lock down, she comes out to be stared at and adored until i can fully leave the house again!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Chrismin

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4772261
> 
> 
> I got her a few weeks before the closure and only took her out once. Otherwise in lock down, she comes out to be stared at and adored until i can fully leave the house again!


gorgeous combo esp w the twilly
is the bag etoupe?


----------



## tlamdang08

Tell me this is crazy’s project please
Should I stick with one accent wall or


----------



## terinicola

Chrismin said:


> gorgeous combo esp w the twilly
> is the bag etoupe?



Thank you!

Yes! Etoupe in togo. It looks like a slightly different color variation compared to my kelly belt which is in Epsom leather.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Tell me this is crazy’s project please
> Should I stick with one accent wall or
> 
> View attachment 4773034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773035


I think it depends on the effect you’re looking for. If it’s an accent wall, what color will the other walls be? It looks like a lot of work went into that. I've seen rooms with overall soft patterns like than on all the walls that looked great, but I think what you put into the room as far as furniture goes, can make a big statement, too. There are lots of variables involved. Ultimately, the only thing that really matters is whether it not you love the pattern/colors. I definitely see your artist’s eye in play.....


----------



## loh

I'm about to start my first online Bridge class. Got my emotional support animal and bag in tow.


----------



## meowlett

Working from home.


----------



## tlamdang08

LoL my project  changed again


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> LoL my project  changed again
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773241


Only some people can carry these colors!  You certainly can.
I am repainting one of my rooms a boring neutral.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

loh said:


> I'm about to start my first online Bridge class. Got my emotional support animal and bag in tow.
> View attachment 4773215



Purrrfect!!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Only some people can carry these colors!  You certainly can.
> I am repainting one of my rooms a boring neutral.


  sometimes i can not understand what i am doing 
but   I am moving on the next wall


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> LoL my project  changed again
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773241


My first reaction was: I hope the paint on that wall was dry before she hung her bag there! I’m sure it was, but I did have a moment of panic!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My first reaction was: I hope the paint on that wall was dry before she hung her bag there! I’m sure it was, but I did have a moment of panic!


  I use semi gloss Paint so it does give the effect of wet paint


----------



## sf_newyorker

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4772261
> 
> 
> I got her a few weeks before the closure and only took her out once. Otherwise in lock down, she comes out to be stared at and adored until i can fully leave the house again!


I can’t stop looking at your K. This is on the list as my 2nd quota for the year. Though these days I’m a little hesitant to buy if it’s offered as it’s not the most practical style in the covid era.


----------



## ghostdreamer

This picture was taken before the SIP. Hubby and I went to a very nice nursery to buy fruit tree. I took the black bag with me coz I finally got my hands on a black rodeo. I miss the days when we can just go out and walk around and be carefree.


----------



## diane278

Back to my (practically empty) book store for more magazines. 

The shelf ledge is a perfect place to set my clutch as I flip through issues deciding what I want. (Only once, in my early clutch days, did I almost to walk off without it. I have now developed Clutch Radar.)



Scored!  (British Vogue + Town & Country...)


----------



## DrTr

ghostdreamer said:


> This picture was taken before the SIP. Hubby and I went to a very nice nursery to buy fruit tree. I took the black bag with me coz I finally got my hands on a black rodeo. I miss the days when we can just go out and walk around and be carefree.
> View attachment 4773349


love your bag and your rodeo!  I also miss carefree grab and go whatever bag we want and be on our way safely!  Here in the US the whole response was too late in starting, bungled all along the way, wasted the two month shut down intended  for preparation and fighting, and then some states ”opened” people ran wild so now places are closing again. Way too many sick and gone and it makes me very sad and angry that it didn’t have to be this way. Mt hopes now are for a vaccine and treatment, and I will be WFH for the foreseeable future. And other places in the world have gone through and come out the other side, although they test and trace and stop flare ups as they happen. Sigh.  Maybe some day us too.


----------



## diane278

What’s getting to be a daily habit: caramel Frappuccino 


Good thing I got those larger jeans a few weeks ago.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoo, Here  is the first new spots for “emotion bag supports”

I have created a few extra corners  throughout the room so where ever I turn I will see one


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, Here  is the first new spots for “emotion bag supports”
> 
> I have created a few extra corners  throughout the room so where ever I turn I will see one
> 
> View attachment 4775421


Gorgeous!!


----------



## meowlett

B!tch went shopping.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, Here  is the first new spots for “emotion bag supports”
> 
> I have created a few extra corners  throughout the room so where ever I turn I will see one
> 
> View attachment 4775421


I’m going to copy your idea and have “Groups” out.  Maybe by color or by style.....


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> B!tch went shopping.
> View attachment 4775467
> 
> View attachment 4775468


And what did the little lady take home with her?   She has great accessories.  Love her rocobar leash and collar, but I’m ruling out Oran sandals due to her tiny little feet....


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> And what did the little lady take home with her?   She has great accessories.  Love her robocar leash, but I’m ruling out Oran sandals due to her tiny little feet....


You want her to do a reveal, right?


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> You want her to do a reveal, right?
> View attachment 4775488
> View attachment 4775491
> View attachment 4775492


*Yes....please! *


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> B!tch went shopping.
> View attachment 4775467
> 
> View attachment 4775468


OMG, her face  and your bag    
And am I seeing a huge orange bag? Congratulations!!!!


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> *Yes....please! *


Since Queen B is doing the reveal, she will drag it out a bit...


tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, her face  and your bag
> And am I seeing a huge orange bag? Congratulations!!!!


There is no bag today.  Nothing of interest yet.  It is purely a retail therapy for the four legged and two legged b!tches.


The item is the box is a Cheval sugar bowl.  Queen B will let me borrow it on the terms that I will serve her an eight course cocker spaniel meal on H china.


----------



## sf_newyorker

meowlett said:


> B!tch went shopping.
> View attachment 4775467
> 
> View attachment 4775468


 It’s been 4 months and 6 days since my last shopping trip to H. Thank you for posting these pics- always an uplifting combo: furry royalty and H.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
*


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Since Queen B is doing the reveal, she will drag it out a bit...
> 
> There is no bag today.  Nothing of interest yet.  It is purely a retail therapy for the four legged and two legged b!tches.
> 
> 
> The item is the box is a Cheval sugar bowl.  Queen B will let me borrow it on the terms that I will serve her an eight course cocker spaniel meal on H china.
> 
> View attachment 4775561
> 
> View attachment 4775562


I love how she sits there looking so regal....


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> It’s been 4 months and 6 days since my last shopping trip to H. Thank you for posting these pics- always an uplifting combo: furry royalty and H.


I’m envious that you know when you were last there. Not sure when I was last inside the store. I think it was January when I requested the three Graff scarves (via phone) that arrived and then sat there until the store reopened and my SA could send them to me. I have a request in for some Passifolio pieces, but have no idea when they might arrive....or whether I’ll request having them shipped to me or driving over to pick them up.....


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I’m envious that you know when you were last there. Not sure when I was last inside the store. I think it was January when I requested the three Graff scarves (via phone) that arrived and then sat there until the store reopened and my SA could send them to me. I have a request in for some Passifolio pieces, but have no idea when they might arrive....


I saw some Passifolia pieces today.  They are absolutely breathtaking.  However, I don't need another set that I cannot throw in the dishwasher.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I saw some Passifolia pieces today.  They are absolutely breathtaking.  However, I don't need another set that I cannot throw in the dishwasher.


Don't even think about it. They’re for me!  But I’ll serve you coffee in my mugs when they arrive So I am sharing...


----------



## meowlett

The little b continues with her reveal.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meowlett said:


> The little b continues with her reveal.
> View attachment 4775861


Love it!  It looks like the scarf was made for her!  You may trouble taking it away from her!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> The little b continues with her reveal.
> View attachment 4775861


LOVE this photo. She knows how elegant she is! #she.who.must.be.obeyed


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> LOVE this photo. She knows how elegant she is! #she.who.must.be.obeyed


Or “madame  is not at home“


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, Here  is the first new spots for “emotion bag supports”
> 
> I have created a few extra corners  throughout the room so where ever I turn I will see one
> 
> View attachment 4775421



Your genius ‘emotional bag support multiples idea’ inspired my ‘herd mentality’ moment.

I give you The March of the Baton de Craie’s....a small, but determined group marching absolutely nowhere...
(The downside is that in two more photos, I’ll have used up all my groups ....)


----------



## ukonvasara

diane278 said:


> Your genius ‘emotional bag support multiples idea’ inspired my ‘herd mentality’ moment.
> 
> I give you The March of the Baton de Craie’s....a small, but determined group marching nowhere...
> (The downside is that in two more photos, I’ll have used up all my groups ....)
> View attachment 4775985


very stylish with east elements and minimalism


----------



## tlamdang08

Here is another corner that will put a smile on my face.
Corner of my first SO B25 blue indigo/capucine brush gold Hardware


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I never thought my most important accessories would be my Hermes lip balm and a mask.

I quickly learned the error of my ways by wearing lipstick under a mask. When I took off my mask, I had lipstick all over my face and it looked like a toddler had applied my lipstick. Lesson learned!


----------



## tlamdang08

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I never thought my most important accessories would be my Hermes lip balm and a mask.
> 
> I quickly learned the error of my ways by wearing lipstick under a mask. When I took off my mask, I had lipstick all over my face and it looked like a toddler had applied my lipstick. Lesson learned!
> 
> View attachment 4776327


I am sorry I don't mean to laugh but it is cute to imagine an adult with a baby spaghetti sauce face. But did anyone see your face or just you?
I put a very thin coat so it was stuck to my face mask And my lip back to the original shade.


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> I'm about to start my first online Bridge class. Got my emotional support animal and bag in tow.
> View attachment 4773215


Just saw this- with those two, there's nothing you can't do!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> I can’t stop looking at your K. This is on the list as my 2nd quota for the year. Though these days I’m a little hesitant to buy if it’s offered as it’s not the most practical style in the covid era.


Allow me to enable ( please forgive me!). With the shoulder strap ( or cross body), it's been working great for me, back and forth to work every day. Hands free is key. Lunch, larger things can go in a tote if needed. But the added spring in my step is SO worth it!


----------



## diane278

A unicorn parade. Social distancing appropriate for both leather and plastic versions. Yup...I’m 70 and still playing with toy horses....

(The plan is to organize this room today. By organizing, I mean throwing away everything that’s not nailed down.....except the bag & it’s equine escorts...)


----------



## meowlett

Dear SA knows that her customer is furry and four legged.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Dear SA knows that her customer is furry and four legged.
> View attachment 4777166
> View attachment 4777167


OMG I almost joking by coffee       
and my patio is done but all my plants are either had died or cut off I am upset





My face right now like these face. Seriously.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyway, happy July 4th Weekend to all!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

@meowlett 
 I displayed the shirt on the mannequin and noticed that the shoulders did not match as my other Measure to made shirt 
so I hope your shirt will be perfect like my first one.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG I almost joking by coffee
> and my patio is done but all my plants are either had died or cut off I am upset
> View attachment 4777189
> View attachment 4777190
> View attachment 4777191
> View attachment 4777192
> 
> My face right now like these face. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777194
> 
> Anyway, happy July 4th Weekend to all!!!!


Your new patio looks wonderful! It just needs your creative touch.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> @meowlett
> I displayed the shirt on the mannequin and noticed that the shoulders did not match as my other Measure to made shirt
> so I hope your shirt will be perfect like my first one.
> 
> View attachment 4777214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777216


Oh no.  Can they adjust it?
By the way, my eye is on that Baby B!!!!  It is LOVELY!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Oh no.  Can they adjust it?
> By the way, my eye is on that Baby B!!!!  It is LOVELY!!!!


I have not talk to my SA yet. Next week when I pick up my sandals I will ask 
But that is ok overall I really like it. I prefer the pink color so I request to make one in pink and will mention this problem so they will make sure everything will be perfect.
my new Baby is so beautiful and I just take one picture of my exotic bags together


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your new patio looks wonderful! It just needs your creative touch.


I went out today to pick out the concrete paint for the patio floor. I think it will look lovely with the new shade I had pick out and it has green shade  name “Imperial  Jade”


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I went out today to pick out the concrete paint for the patio floor. I think it will look lovely with the new shade I had pick out and it has green shade  name “Imperial  Jade”


Imperial Jade sounds like a really elegant green. I can’t wait to see the photos......and your exotic bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> LoL my project  changed again
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773241


Your ”fish” adorable!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Your ”fish” adorable!


I repainted again


----------



## diane278

My 4th of July effort.....things will be better next year at this time...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My 4th of July effort.....things will be better next year at this time...
> 
> View attachment 4778654


Yes, I think so too because I need vacation next year.   
my 4th of July effort was last about 5 mins.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, I think so too because I need vacation next year.
> my 4th of July effort was last about 5 mins.
> 
> View attachment 4778669


I had to improvise for the blue!  Still, there are certainly worse things....

On the plus side, I’ve shredded every paper I could and organized like a mad woman this past week.  I’m not doing one constructive thing today!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I had to improvise for the blue!  Still, there are certainly worse things....
> 
> On the plus side, I’ve shredded every paper I could and organized like a mad woman this past week.  I’m not doing one constructive thing today!


Today is holiday, we allow to have break time free of works


----------



## diane278

Today’s “essential needs” included a Medor clutch & a way to organize spools of thread that are getting tangled up. I purchased containers that looked perfect for the job but some spools won’t fit, & the ones I force in, prevent the tops from closing.  Back to zip lock bags for now....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Today’s “essential needs” included a Medor clutch & a way to organize spools of thread that are getting tangled up. I purchased containers that looked perfect for the job but some spools won’t fit, & the ones I force in, prevent the tops from closing.  Back to zip lock bags for now....
> View attachment 4779237


Oh hic, I hate that when it happens to me too. I love to look everything nice and neat in their own place too. The plastic bag is my last resource.
Home depot have the storage for nutshell and small things that can fit  your need. But you should call them first to make sure before ordering


----------



## tlamdang08

So my project almost is done

I have painted the backyard floor, the hammock chair. I need to replace my plants, so now we are going to Costco to look for some more ideas.
But here is a sneak peak at the chair and my baby fur.
 (I Need to hang it up.)


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> Today’s “essential needs” included a Medor clutch & a way to organize spools of thread that are getting tangled up. I purchased containers that looked perfect for the job but some spools won’t fit, & the ones I force in, prevent the tops from closing.  Back to zip lock bags for now....
> View attachment 4779237


I always admire people who are able to carry their clutches with effortless chic and ease - I aspire to one day own a clutch and not lose it on its maiden voyage...


----------



## passion.du.jour

We celebrated 5 years this past weekend with a meal kit from Atelier Crenn (San Francisco). Found that my new H coffee saucer was perfect for the butter! It was funny assembling all the components of the dish!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> We celebrated 5 years this past weekend with a meal kit from Atelier Crenn (San Francisco). Found that my new H coffee saucer was perfect for the butter! It was funny assembling all the components of the dish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779405


Just like they are belong in food Magazine


----------



## diane278

Bagaholic222 said:


> I always admire people who are able to carry their clutches with effortless chic and ease - I aspire to one day own a clutch and not lose it on its maiden voyage...



With clutches I think it’s easier if you buy larger clutches like I do. I can carry them by hand or under my arm as they‘re not too small. (The only one that’s a challenge is my little Verrou.) The Medor29 is eleven inches long. The Baton de Craie is 11” x 9“ and the Octogone clutch is 9” (and the same size as the shoulder bag version).  It’s only at the book store that I’ve paced a bag on a shelf while I looked at magazines and started to walk away.
I find them very easy in most restaurants. In a booth, I set it next to me. Sometimes I Place it on my lap under my napkin. I don’t know about carrying them on public transportation, as I have never lived in a city where I used it. Plus, walking down a very crowded street might make me nervous, because I’m not accustomed to it. They’re certainly not perfect for every situation, but I can’t quit them. Even if I’m carrying a tote for some reason, there’s usually a clutch inside. I’m addicted!


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> With clutches I think it’s easier if you buy larger clutches like I do. I can carry them by hand or under my arm as they‘re not too small. (The only one that’s a challenge is my little Verrou.) The Medor29 is eleven inches long. The Baton de Craie is 11” x 9“ and the Octogone clutch is 9” (and the same size as the shoulder bag version).  It’s only at the book store that I’ve paced a bag on a shelf while I looked at magazines and started to walk away.
> I find them very easy in most restaurants. In a booth, I set it next to me. Sometimes I Place it on my lap under my napkin. I don’t know about carrying them on public transportation, as I have never lived in a city where I used it. Plus, walking down a very crowded street might make me nervous, because I’m not accustomed to it. They’re certainly not perfect for every situation, but I can’t quit them. Even if I’m carrying a tote for some reason, there’s usually a clutch inside. I’m addicted!


You definitely make it look easy!


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


*


*
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


*


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m envious that you know when you were last there. Not sure when I was last inside the store. I think it was January when I requested the three Graff scarves (via phone) that arrived and then sat there until the store reopened and my SA could send them to me. I have a request in for some Passifolio pieces, but have no idea when they might arrive....or whether I’ll request having them shipped to me or driving over to pick them up.....


I cheated by checking the date on the photo of my last purchase!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4779651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779646
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779647
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779648
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779650
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779649


Thank you for this newest installment......



sf_newyorker said:


> I cheated by checking the date on the photo of my last purchase!



You jogged my memory. I‘m not sure where my receipts are but looking back, my latest visit may have been last December.  I know I was in the Bay Area then and would have been shopping at Stanford Center...


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Just like they are belong in food Magazine


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Last weekend I purchased a Hermes Roogoo pouch in smooth Barenia. My heart was pounding The website has technical problem, I had trouble with login. It kept rejecting my login a few times and I had to confirm that I was not a robot.
After 45 minutes of frustration I almost gave up and thought maybe this pouch wasn’t meant there for me. But at last I tried once more and I was successful login. i got an email confirm that has been processing. I know I have to wait
To 
Monday to know for sure that my purchase Wouldn’t cancel. And today my pouch  had been sent 
I wonder if anyone here had this yet ? is it a flat pouch ? 
tIa


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4779651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779646
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779647
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779648
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779650
> 
> *
> View attachment 4779649


Love your story line - and this installment against my absolute favourite Hermes scarf design - Equateur by Dallet.


----------



## tlamdang08

Reorganize again...


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Reorganize again...
> 
> View attachment 4780051


Your fur baby is so cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Your fur baby is so cute!


i think she is getting used to camera now, She looks straight to my eyes


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> i think she is getting used to camera now, She looks straight to my eyes


Or maybe fur bb knows he looks good with that scarf


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Reorganize again...
> 
> View attachment 4780051


She’s so cute. How old is she?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> She’s so cute. How old is she?


I believe she is 7 years old, dog years.  When I adopted  her, the lady at the shelter said she was about a year old.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Or maybe fur bb knows he looks good with that scarf


 Yeah maybe


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Last weekend I purchased a Hermes Roogoo pouch in smooth Barenia. My heart was pounding The website has technical problem, I had trouble with login. It kept rejecting my login a few times and I had to confirm that I was not a robot.
> After 45 minutes of frustration I almost gave up and thought maybe this pouch wasn’t meant there for me. But at last I tried once more and I was successful login. i got an email confirm that has been processing. I know I have to wait
> To
> Monday to know for sure that my purchase Wouldn’t cancel. And today my pouch  had been sent
> I wonder if anyone here had this yet ? is it a flat pouch ?
> tIa
> 
> View attachment 4779796


I am waiting for mine from the website too!


----------



## tlamdang08

New wrapping bag for fun
My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf

Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
I love it


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> New wrapping bag for fun
> My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf
> 
> Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 4780439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780443


I love it and I love their scarf and twirly!  Looks like an H ad - the have started wrapping a Birkin in a scarf in some ads. You are multi-talented and such a busy woman!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> New wrapping bag for fun
> My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf
> 
> Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 4780439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780443


Thanks for all your dress-up ideas


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> New wrapping bag for fun
> My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf
> 
> Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 4780439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780443


Looks fantastic! Great idea!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> I love it and I love their scarf and twirly!  Looks like an H ad - the have started wrapping a Birkin in a scarf in some ads. You are multi-talented and such a busy woman!!


My active day help me to stay mentally healthy during lock down ( yes we are back to lock down, no beaches open, no dine-in...)
So I have many plans ahead to refresh all the rooms.    Time to take pain killers and start my day cleaning again.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks for all your dress-up ideas





Pampelmuse said:


> Looks fantastic! Great idea!


Thank you Ladies. I am glad that you are like it


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> New wrapping bag for fun
> My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf
> 
> Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 4780439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780443


You’re so creative! Love the look and it really makes the herbag so versatile with all the various scarf options!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> You’re so creative! Love the look and it really makes the herbag so versatile with all the various scarf options!


Yes yes I think I love this idea every day different look for Herbag


----------



## sf_newyorker

*



*



**


*


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> *
> View attachment 4780727
> View attachment 4780730
> 
> *
> View attachment 4780728
> View attachment 4780729
> 
> **
> View attachment 4780731
> 
> *


I go back and forth to look at the silk, under your camera I almost don’t recognize it. Love them all.    
Thank you For you imagination


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning someone ask me about Kelly To go compact so I take it out and use it again.
But only for Starbucks break. No action pictures today. So it fit in this thread shelter in place


----------



## Narnanz

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning someone ask me about Kelly To go compact so I take it out and use it again.
> But only for Starbucks break. No action pictures today. So it fit in this thread shelter in place
> 
> View attachment 4781173


Stunning!!


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning someone ask me about Kelly To go compact so I take it out and use it again.
> But only for Starbucks break. No action pictures today. So it fit in this thread shelter in place
> 
> View attachment 4781173


Such beauties !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Narnanz said:


> Stunning!!





Chrismin said:


> Such beauties !!


Thank you, thank you


----------



## ukonvasara

taking care of my leather jacket with saphir smooth leather lotion.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I go back and forth to look at the silk, under your camera I almost don’t recognize it. Love them all.
> Thank you For you imagination


I love your boundless creativity as well! And congrats on your anniversary B! I’d be afraid to take it outside the house.


----------



## sf_newyorker

On the other side of the galaxy...



...pre-production talks...



...resume.


----------



## tlamdang08

ukonvasara said:


> taking care of my leather jacket with saphir smooth leather lotion.


May I see the product please? I have not wear my leather jacket or taken care of it since last year.
need to learn how to   thank you in advance


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I love your boundless creativity as well! And congrats on your anniversary B! I’d be afraid to take it outside the house.


Thank you dear. I only take it out when my husband is with me.


----------



## tlamdang08

It’s time for me to get a hair cut, but I am not comfortable to go yet; so I trimmed  my hair by myself therefore my hair wasn’t even but still acceptable    
a relax day doesn’t mean I am relaxing


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> It’s time for me to get a hair cut, but I am not comfortable to go yet; so I trimmed  my hair by myself therefore my hair wasn’t even but still acceptable
> a relax day doesn’t mean I am relaxing
> 
> View attachment 4782188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782191


Impressive talents !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Impressive talents !!


Thanh you


----------



## ukonvasara

tlamdang08 said:


> May I see the product please? I have not wear my leather jacket or taken care of it since last year.
> need to learn how to   thank you in advance


search it： saphir smooth leather lotion.


----------



## tlamdang08

Too hot for a walk, I am having fun with my scarf instead.

Sieste au Paradise 140 silk 
One way to hide my waistline too


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Too hot for a walk, I am having fun with my scarf instead.
> 
> Sieste au Paradise 140 silk
> One way to hide my waistline too
> 
> View attachment 4783489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783490


Love this! Cute way to wear your scarf as a top while keeping cool.


----------



## Chrismin

Wow! That looks great !





tlamdang08 said:


> Too hot for a walk, I am having fun with my scarf instead.
> 
> Sieste au Paradise 140 silk
> One way to hide my waistline too
> 
> View attachment 4783489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783490


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Too hot for a walk, I am having fun with my scarf instead.
> 
> Sieste au Paradise 140 silk
> One way to hide my waistline too
> 
> View attachment 4783489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783490


You certainly have a creative knack for making scarves into something beyond what they’re originally  designed to do.


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Love this! Cute way to wear your scarf as a top while keeping cool.





Chrismin said:


> Wow! That looks great !





diane278 said:


> You certainly have a creative knack for making scarves into something beyond what they’re originally  designed to do.


Thank you Ladies  
I am thinking to purchase a big triangle scarf and turn it into this top.
i learn this style from One of Hermes knotting cards that my SA gave me.
Here is the card that  I found online
 summer fun let’s our creative sides bright


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow! This is great!!! Thanks for sharing the knotting card @tlamdang08 



tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies
> I am thinking to purchase a big triangle scarf and turn it into this top.
> i learn this style from One of Hermes knotting cards that my SA gave me.
> Here is the card that  I found online
> summer fun let’s our creative sides bright
> 
> View attachment 4783771


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies
> I am thinking to purchase a big triangle scarf and turn it into this top.
> i learn this style from One of Hermes knotting cards that my SA gave me.
> Here is the card that  I found online
> summer fun let’s our creative sides bright
> 
> View attachment 4783771


thanks for sharing!
will have to try this
did you tie yours w the ring?


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> thanks for sharing!
> will have to try this
> did you tie yours w the ring?


No I didn’t use Mors ring, 140 long enough for me. But I will need the ring for the 90 To have extra length


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Too hot for a walk, I am having fun with my scarf instead.
> 
> Sieste au Paradise 140 silk
> One way to hide my waistline too
> 
> View attachment 4783489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783490


You look great! You are so inventive with using your scarfs.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> You look great! You are so inventive with using your scarfs.


Sometime I go over board with my scarf
How about this
Yah or nah
I am having a weird vision for fashion today   
please everyone share your creative side so we can all benefit from being stuck at home. Sometime I think all we need just  a good laugh Out loud.


----------



## diane278

I spent much of the last two days stripping a room of stuff so I could put different stuff in it.  This morning, my handyman assembled a rowing machine for me. Like tlamdang08, I set up a “visual display“ area...basically, a bag perch. I hate exercising but it’s just too hot here to go out walking, so I’m going to row myself out of my big jeans and on to some new H splurge (as yet, undetermined). My cowgirl B will cheer me on tomorrow....after I learn how to work this thing.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I spent much of the last two days stripping a room of stuff so I could put different stuff in it.  This morning, my handyman assembled a rowing machine for me. Like tlamdang08, I set up a “visual display“ area...basically, a bag perch. I hate exercising but it’s just too hot here to go out walking, so I’m going to row myself out of my big jeans and on to some new H splurge (as yet, undetermined). My cowgirl B will cheer me on tomorrow....after I learn how to work this thing.
> View attachment 4784120


Love it, now let’s set up “A goal” so we all stay safe and healthy but still having fun 
How many laps you think you will row a day ?


----------



## meowlett

Girl with her Wow scarf.


----------



## tlamdang08

Lipstick mail today 
I can’t believe I actually use lipsticks ( I was in the world of chapsticks or liquid- lipsticks.) Absolutely love Hermes lipsticks, soft and moist that my tray is getting a little crowded.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it, now let’s set up “A goal” so we all stay safe and healthy but still having fun
> How many laps you think you will row a day ?


I’m not sure as I’ve never Rowed before. I think I’ll start by trying to go 10-15 minutes without stopping but I’m not sure I’ll have that much stamina. I’m also not sure how the rowing will be measured as this is my first time. I should know more after I begin.


----------



## tlamdang08

I started  this project 4 hours ago.
guess what are hiding behind those boxes


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I started  this project 4 hours ago.
> guess what are hiding behind those boxes
> 
> View attachment 4784507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784509


Is that a roll of toilet paper? Clever way to disguise it if it is....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Is that a roll of toilet paper? Clever way to disguise it if it is....
> View attachment 4784537


 yes, and there are cleaning supplies behind the big box in fort of the mirror too.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Thanks COVID-19...Finally found time to organize my craft room and find uses for some H boxes... ( handbags have a glass display case)


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I started  this project 4 hours ago.
> guess what are hiding behind those boxes
> 
> View attachment 4784507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784509


Fantastic!


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Lipstick mail today
> I can’t believe I actually use lipsticks ( I was in the world of chapsticks or liquid- lipsticks.) Absolutely love Hermes lipsticks, soft and moist that my tray is getting a little crowded.
> 
> View attachment 4784254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784255


Me too - I was a longtime Chanel only lipstick gal but the satin H ones are fabulous. Also just got a rouge H - love the color!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> yes, and there are cleaning supplies behind the big box in fort of the mirror too.


What a clever way to upcycle the boxes!


----------



## diane278

mauihappyplace said:


> Thanks COVID-19...Finally found time to organize my craft room and find uses for some H boxes... ( handbags have a glass display case)


I love the gray metal with the orange. I wouldn’t have thought to combine those two colors, but seeing them, I am drawn to the combination. I have a lot of gray clothing. I never thought to accessorize with orange. Hmm....


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I started  this project 4 hours ago.
> guess what are hiding behind those boxes
> 
> View attachment 4784507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784509


Wow...can’t believe it . Did you paint your bathroom by yourself? How long did it take? It looks luxurious with the H boxes.


----------



## diane278

I set out on my maiden rowing voyage this morning. It took me about 10 minutes to row just over 1 mile. I’m pretty sure that a small stream could have carried me along faster, but I enjoyed it. I’ll do more later today. 

I set up a view to both my right (below) and my left (bottom). 
I guess you could call it a mother/daughter ride, as we were both in our respective saddles.
Although mine was a bit snug.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow...can’t believe it . Did you paint your bathroom by yourself? How long did it take? It looks luxurious with the H boxes.


While I was painting, I also text my SA, talk with my friend, my son, then take half an hour to have dinner. I started around 4:45pm done at 9:00 pm, so about 4 hours.   .


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> While I was painting, I also text my SA, talk with my friend, my son, then take half an hour to have dinner. I started around 4:45pm done at 9:00 pm, so about 4 hours.   .


You’re awesome, hun . It’s me, it will take a whole day.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> While I was painting, I also text my SA, talk with my friend, my son, then take half an hour to have dinner. I started around 4:45pm done at 9:00 pm, so about 4 hours.   .


Talk about multitasking !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Talk about multitasking !!


 Sometimes that would cause more works...


----------



## tlamdang08

My baby just get a new Haircut this morning( we use mobile hair cut service) She is super excited to be back inside, she jumps on my couch and “peeing”  ( first time this is happened)
so we get a little talk before We head out  to Our Local Upholstery Shop.
The look in her eyes saying that she is confused why we have this little talk.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby just get a new Haircut this morning( we use mobile hair cut service) She is super excited to be back inside, she jumps on my couch and “peeing”  ( first time this is happened)
> so we get a little talk before We head out  to Our Local Upholstery Shop.
> The look in her eyes saying that she is confused why we have this little talk.
> 
> View attachment 4785838


I love the way you coordinated your outfit to match your fur baby.....you both look very summery....


----------



## diane278

Rowing is feeling great so far, except that the seat is a bit too “firm” despite my body’s natural padding. In a major moment of empathy, I took pity on my Medor sitting on the hard wooden chair and offered her a pillow to cushion her bottom....


   I don’t want to jinx myself, but I now seem to be able to post photos at a reduced size without them turning sideways. I haven’t done anything differently, but I consider this a victory nevertheless.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Rose lipstick, spaghetti silk as necklace  And H ring As a pendant. They are lovely that I have to share


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Rowing is feeling great so far, except that the seat is a bit too “firm” despite my body’s natural padding. In a major moment of empathy, I took pity on my Medor sitting on the hard wooden chair and offered her a pillow to cushion her bottom....
> View attachment 4786477
> 
> I don’t want to jinx myself, but I now seem to be able to post photos at a reduced size without them turning sideways. I haven’t done anything differently, but I consider this a victory nevertheless.....


I need to follow you on the Pillows madnesses. I am in love with that idea , but still choosing a right pattern for me.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby just get a new Haircut this morning( we use mobile hair cut service) She is super excited to be back inside, she jumps on my couch and “peeing”  ( first time this is happened)
> so we get a little talk before We head out  to Our Local Upholstery Shop.
> The look in her eyes saying that she is confused why we have this little talk.
> 
> View attachment 4785838


She's so cute! And love the color of your sandals!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> She's so cute! And love the color of your sandals!


Thank you , my baby wasn’t cute today but ... accident happen


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I need to follow you on the Pillows madnesses. I am in love with that idea , but still choosing a right pattern for me.


The pillows were easy to make...once I got all the parts...and I barely sew, unlike you.  I had to wait until H reopened (and a fabric store). With those issues now resolved, you'll have no trouble once you decide on the patterns.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose lipstick, spaghetti silk as necklace  And H ring As a pendant. They are lovely that I have to share
> 
> View attachment 4786483


You look great! That color is perfect for you...


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you , my baby wasn’t cute today but ... accident happen


They do. I was very excited to get my hair cut after lockdown too.... although maybe not quite that excited


----------



## tlamdang08

I am waiting for the FedEx to stop by. My Roogoo will be here soon.


----------



## PIPET83

My sellier familY


----------



## Wumzy

Rocking my Hermes Oran sandals around the house... just because I can.


----------



## Classy Collector

tlamdang08 said:


> New wrapping bag for fun
> My Herbag transformation with Kawa Ora 90cm scarf
> 
> Now what do you think about this bag wrapped?
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 4780439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780443


Very clever. I love it!!! It changes up the look of the bag.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby just get a new Haircut this morning( we use mobile hair cut service) She is super excited to be back inside, she jumps on my couch and “peeing”  ( first time this is happened)
> so we get a little talk before We head out  to Our Local Upholstery Shop.
> The look in her eyes saying that she is confused why we have this little talk.
> 
> View attachment 4785838


Our cat greeted the return of the dog and fluffy bed from boarder‘s post vacay by marking/peeing on the bed any chance she got. fixed (I hope) by soaking the stuffing pack with febreeze and washing, then spraying, the cover. cat had spent the 10 days in house with petsitter visiting 2x day.  not sure what the “message” was meant to be.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Our cat greeted the return of the dog and fluffy bed from boarder‘s post vacay by marking/peeing on the bed any chance she got. fixed (I hope) by soaking the stuffing pack with febreeze and washing, then spraying, the cover. cat had spent the 10 days in house with petsitter visiting 2x day.  not sure what the “message” was meant to be.


I guess they are making sure we are not sending them away or having a new bro/sister for them    
They have to mark their lands


----------



## bagnut1

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Our cat greeted the return of the dog and fluffy bed from boarder‘s post vacay by marking/peeing on the bed any chance she got. fixed (I hope) by soaking the stuffing pack with febreeze and washing, then spraying, the cover. cat had spent the 10 days in house with petsitter visiting 2x day.  not sure what the “message” was meant to be.


1) lucky it wasn’t your bed
2) lucky it was pee

(I once knew a cat who always registered his “welcome home from vacation“ message more boldly.)


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> 1) lucky it wasn’t your bed
> 2) lucky it was pee
> 
> (I once knew a cat who always registered his “welcome home from vacation“ message more boldly.)


 
Thats hilarious.....at least from a distance!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

bagnut1 said:


> 1) lucky it wasn’t your bed
> 2) lucky it was pee
> 
> (I once knew a cat who always registered his “welcome home from vacation“ message more boldly.)


hilarious!. I loosely translate the action as response to the sitter/boarder’s cats perhaps having left messages themselves? 
being cats, simple four-letter word: MINE.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I guess they are making sure we are not sending them away or having a new bro/sister for them
> They have to mark their lands


the only potentially serious thot on your fur baby’s unusual deposit: my Coton de Tulear started marking years ago before we discovered she has tendency to develop irritating kidney stones in her bladder and now prevent with special diet.
same with a cat decades ago.
uh-oh.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> the only potentially serious thot on your fur baby’s unusual deposit: my Coton de Tulear started marking years ago before we discovered she has tendency to develop irritating kidney stones in her bladder and now prevent with special diet.
> same with a cat decades ago.
> uh-oh.


Thanks for letting me know. I will keep a closer look on her habit now.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

This seems like the thread to share this photo, C’est la Fete a Paris, surteint 70cm, worn yesterday to uncle’s funeral (death not COVID). We were limited to 40 in chapel, all with our masks, from N-95 to cotton cloth, hand sanitizer next to the sign-in book with its one pen.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> This seems like the thread to share this photo, C’est la Fete a Paris, surteint 70cm, worn yesterday to uncle’s funeral (death not COVID). We were limited to 40 in chapel, all with our masks, from N-95 to cotton cloth, hand sanitizer next to the sign-in book with its one pen.
> View attachment 4788162


I’m sorry for your loss. The scarf is elegant.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> This seems like the thread to share this photo, C’est la Fete a Paris, surteint 70cm, worn yesterday to uncle’s funeral (death not COVID). We were limited to 40 in chapel, all with our masks, from N-95 to cotton cloth, hand sanitizer next to the sign-in book with its one pen.
> View attachment 4788162


Sorry for your lost. The scarf... I love it.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. The scarf is elegant.


thank you


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Sorry for your lost. The scarf... I love it.


Thank you! The surteint original distributed at a Paris party in honor of a passing Hermes family member...according to the cadre of stories....celebrates one’s loved one so quietly despite the crazy artwork of skeleton man and horse.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! The surteint original distributed at a Paris party in honor of a passing Hermes family member...according to the cadre of stories....celebrates one’s loved one so quietly despite the crazy artwork of skeleton man and horse.


Wow, thanks for educating me.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, thanks for educating me.


too kind of you. Hopefully, I’m reciting the stories correctly.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose lipstick, spaghetti silk as necklace  And H ring As a pendant. They are lovely that I have to share
> 
> View attachment 4786483



Love the lipstick color on you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> This seems like the thread to share this photo, C’est la Fete a Paris, surteint 70cm, worn yesterday to uncle’s funeral (death not COVID). We were limited to 40 in chapel, all with our masks, from N-95 to cotton cloth, hand sanitizer next to the sign-in book with its one pen.
> View attachment 4788162


I’m sorry to hear about your uncle’s passing. Your silk choice is both somber and elegant.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Love the lipstick color on you!


 I Have to carry it with me even though we wear mask to every where. But I love it so much I have to have it with me.


----------



## loh

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Our cat greeted the return of the dog and fluffy bed from boarder‘s post vacay by marking/peeing on the bed any chance she got. fixed (I hope) by soaking the stuffing pack with febreeze and washing, then spraying, the cover. cat had spent the 10 days in house with petsitter visiting 2x day.  not sure what the “message” was meant to be.



I feel your pain. We have 3 cats, 2 of which are crazy territorial. Every time we go away, we always come back to find their "messages."   Needless to say, we get industrial size bottles of Icky Poo to deal with that. 




Jbizzybeetle said:


> This seems like the thread to share this photo, C’est la Fete a Paris, surteint 70cm, worn yesterday to uncle’s funeral (death not COVID). We were limited to 40 in chapel, all with our masks, from N-95 to cotton cloth, hand sanitizer next to the sign-in book with its one pen.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

loh said:


> I feel your pain. We have 3 cats, 2 of which are crazy territorial. Every time we go away, we always come back to find their "messages."   Needless to say, we get industrial size bottles of Icky Poo to deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you! I appreciate the empathy on both subjects


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your uncle’s passing. Your silk choice is both somber and elegant.


Thank you—I thought he‘d get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## diane278

I have a few pieces of Passifolia ordered. Yesterday, my SA sent me some photos of pieces they got in. (My items weren’t in this order.) I found some fabric that I think might work for napkins...but it might be too much floral....we’ll see.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I have a few pieces of Passifolia ordered. Yesterday, my SA sent me some photos of pieces they got in. (My items weren’t in this order.) I found some fabric that I think might work for napkins...but it might be too much floral....we’ll see.
> View attachment 4789335


Love both and IMO the fabric would be fantastic go-with!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Love both and IMO the fabric would be fantastic go-with!


I hope you’re right!  I’ve been thinking of new projects, as I still don’t feel ready to venture out very far, even with a mask & social distancing. The area where I live seems to have more than a few people who are resistant to wearing masks and once in a store, they pull them down below their nose or onto their chin.   It’s frustrating....


----------



## crisbac

As we are still in lockdown here, I think this is the thread to share this...  Birthday present from me to me: Curiosite Long Necklace and Lantern!




From my DH: Brides de Gala Nano Scarf 20 in Noir/Blanc/Or! And from my adorable SA: Un Jardin sur Le Toit!


----------



## diane278

crisbac said:


> As we are still in lockdown here, I think this is the thread to share this...  Birthday present from me to me: Curiosite Long Necklace and Lantern!
> 
> View attachment 4789376
> 
> 
> From my DH: Brides de Gala Nano Scarf 20 in Noir/Blanc/Or! And from my adorable SA: Un Jardin sur Le Toit!
> 
> View attachment 4789377


Happy birthday! Beautiful gifts!


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> Happy birthday! Beautiful gifts!


Thank you so much, dear diane278!


----------



## tlamdang08

crisbac said:


> As we are still in lockdown here, I think this is the thread to share this...  Birthday present from me to me: Curiosite Long Necklace and Lantern!
> 
> View attachment 4789376
> 
> 
> From my DH: Brides de Gala Nano Scarf 20 in Noir/Blanc/Or! And from my adorable SA: Un Jardin sur Le Toit!
> 
> View attachment 4789377


Happy Birthday. The nano Scarf, I love it. What are you going to do with it?
I hang them all on the wall


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I hope you’re right!  I’ve been thinking of new projects, as I still don’t feel ready to venture out very far, even with a mask & social distancing. The area where I live seems to have more than a few people who are resistant to wearing masks and once in a store, they pull them down below their nose or onto their chin.  It’s frustrating....


Yes it is, I am in deep emotion  because we are back in lock down again.  Thanks to all the “ Don’t care for Corona” people.
And the result for being frustrated, I ended up with a LV pouch size 19 which many of tpf members are after. I got lucky I guess. I called the store that I used to go and they had the last one on hold for me. It has been two years since I have gotten any LV products. And when I banned myself from Hermes, this pouch is perfect and suited my needs.  The pouch I can  ruin if my hand sanitizers accidentally drops on it or being held when my hands still wet from lotion... 
BTW I will start a new project this week 
My imperfect manicured


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is, I am in deep emotional because we are back in lock down again.  Thanks to all the “ Don’t care for Corona” people.
> And the result for being frustrated, I ended up with a LV pouch size 19 which many of tpf members are after. I got lucky I guess. I called the store that I used to go and they had the last one on hold for me. It has been two years since I have gotten any LV products. And when I banned myself from Hermes, this pouch is perfect and suited my needs.  The pouch I can  ruin if my hand sanitizers accidentally drops on it or being held when my hands still wet from lotion...
> BTW I will start a new project this week
> My imperfect manicured
> 
> View attachment 4789532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789557


Hang in there - we are cheering you on remotely...wait you will be cheering us up with all your crafty ideas!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Hang in there - we are cheering you on remotely...wait you will be cheering us up with all your crafty ideas!


Thank you for supporting


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is, I am in deep emotion  because we are back in lock down again.  Thanks to all the “ Don’t care for Corona” people.
> And the result for being frustrated, I ended up with a LV pouch size 19 which many of tpf members are after. I got lucky I guess. I called the store that I used to go and they had the last one on hold for me. It has been two years since I have gotten any LV products. And when I banned myself from Hermes, this pouch is perfect and suited my needs.  The pouch I can  ruin if my hand sanitizers accidentally drops on it or being held when my hands still wet from lotion...
> BTW I will start a new project this week
> My imperfect manicured
> 
> View attachment 4789532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789557


I say hang in there as well! We’re in partial Phase 3 here in NYC, and I’m seeing more careless behavior. I wouldn’t be surprised (in fact I’m expecting and preparing) if there’s a regression in our progress. It’s a sad fact and reality.


----------



## Chrismin

I so hear you 
It feels so hopeless .. we are back to where we were .. arguably even worse than before. Many places won’t go back into lock down .. not bc it’s not the right thing but because of politics and economy (which is not I consequential...) it’s like 4 steps forward 10 steps back.... sigh ... 


tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is, I am in deep emotion  because we are back in lock down again.  Thanks to all the “ Don’t care for Corona” people.
> And the result for being frustrated, I ended up with a LV pouch size 19 which many of tpf members are after. I got lucky I guess. I called the store that I used to go and they had the last one on hold for me. It has been two years since I have gotten any LV products. And when I banned myself from Hermes, this pouch is perfect and suited my needs.  The pouch I can  ruin if my hand sanitizers accidentally drops on it or being held when my hands still wet from lotion...
> BTW I will start a new project this week
> My imperfect manicured
> 
> View attachment 4789532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789557


----------



## crisbac

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Birthday. The nano Scarf, I love it. What are you going to do with it?
> I hang them all on the wall


Thanks a lot, dear tlamdang08!  The first thoughts that came to my mind were how you hung them and Diane's cushions. But the first thing my DH told me (that my SA had told him) was decoration for the bags. So I'm thinking about carrying it tied to some bags and if I don't carry it so often, transform it into house decoration in the future.  
I love how this Nano Scarf looks tied to this Mini Kelly...


----------



## crisbac

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is, I am in deep emotion  because we are back in lock down again.  Thanks to all the “ Don’t care for Corona” people.
> And the result for being frustrated, I ended up with a LV pouch size 19 which many of tpf members are after. I got lucky I guess. I called the store that I used to go and they had the last one on hold for me. It has been two years since I have gotten any LV products. And when I banned myself from Hermes, this pouch is perfect and suited my needs.  The pouch I can  ruin if my hand sanitizers accidentally drops on it or being held when my hands still wet from lotion...
> BTW I will start a new project this week
> My imperfect manicured
> 
> View attachment 4789532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789557


Great idea the LV pouch!  By the way, I'm in Buenos Aires with a never ending lockdown, I feel the same way. Fortunately, Hermès Buenos Aires started to make deliveries and coming here to tPF is an emotional shelter. It's a balm for the soul being part of this wonderful community.


----------



## diane278

I’m definitely now looking for ’projects’ that will keep me busier at home. I’ve got a few in mind....not all are H related. 

The first couple of months passed fairly smoothly for me. The situation was improving. But now that we’re sliding backwards, I’m feeling the stress more....maybe because this situation was created by careless behavior. I think I have _Shelter in Place Fatigue.  _


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

crisbac said:


> As we are still in lockdown here, I think this is the thread to share this...  Birthday present from me to me: Curiosite Long Necklace and Lantern!
> 
> View attachment 4789376
> 
> 
> From my DH: Brides de Gala Nano Scarf 20 in Noir/Blanc/Or! And from my adorable SA: Un Jardin sur Le Toit!
> 
> View attachment 4789377


love the lantern!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Chrismin said:


> I so hear you
> It feels so hopeless .. we are back to where we were .. arguably even worse than before. Many places won’t go back into lock down .. not bc it’s not the right thing but because of politics and economy (which is not I consequential...) it’s like 4 steps forward 10 steps back.... sigh ...



To remain positive, I must keep reminding myself of my DH’s doctor’s reassurance to him, even at age 62 with his leukemia: no special circumstances, 6ft, face mask, wash hands—now that DH is back out in the world with his new job/company, probably at two locations per day, feverishly wiping down after each appointment with Clorox wipes. With Texas low death rate, I must focus on successes of us older folks taking precautions we need, not get depressed by media-reported/not necessarily factual positive-test numbers among mostly our cavorting youth. With each interaction and then going two weeks without infection, I balance experience against the fear.

Also, as we drove back from North Carolina last week, I was inspired that we were speeding on high bridges thru the same states ancestors travelled through swamps by covered wagon almost 200 years ago. I have it easy, and Yet I still have to grab ahold of my reality when fear threatens to sweep me downstream.


----------



## loh

I agree with many of the recent posts here about shelter-in-place fatigue and feeling like we're going backwards. I think my nerves are shot from the upward trend, decisions about kids' school in the fall, and the ongoing uncertainty of our current times.  I actually was not feeling well last week and got tested even though I had none of the "classic" symptoms, no known exposure, and am very conservative with my outings.  Had it been any other time, I would have written it off as just another bug, but nowadays you never know.   The fact that no one else in my family got sick should have been an indication.  Fortunately, I tested negative and the whole testing experience was surprisingly easy.  I went to the doctor after I got my results, and she thinks it could have been something else viral.  Apparently there are other viruses going around now in addition to Covid, and where I could have picked one up is beyond me.  

I'm happy to say that I am feeling better, but going out anywhere makes me very nervous given my recent "scare."  I hope everyone stays safe and healthy, and I give you all a virtual hug.  We are living in unprecedented times (as cliche as that term is now) and many of us don't have access to our usual support systems given SIP.    Having this group to vent, share laughs and distract from the negative news out there is so helpful.  I tell DH that I go to TPF instead of the usual news outlets to keep sane during all this craziness.

Let's all rally and hang in there!! 

(Sorry for the long post, but just happy to be healthy )


----------



## crisbac

Jbizzybeetle said:


> love the lantern!


Thank you, dear Jbizzybeetle!


----------



## tlamdang08

my Bleu family


----------



## tlamdang08

Monaco coffee/book nook style.
She has to be in the photo. Now she becomes a camera pro


----------



## CMilly

crisbac said:


> Great idea the LV pouch!  By the way, I'm in Buenos Aires with a never ending lockdown, I feel the same way. Fortunately, Hermès Buenos Aires started to make deliveries and coming here to tPF is an emotional shelter. It's a balm for the soul being part of this wonderful community.


It’s definitely a wonderful distraction to enjoy beautiful things with people who appreciate the same. Be well and safe!


----------



## diane278

My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules. He doesn’t wear his mask over his nose.

Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules! He refuses to wear his face mask over his nose.
> 
> Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...
> 
> View attachment 4790645


Awww, he is so cute!


----------



## crisbac

CMilly said:


> It’s definitely a wonderful distraction to enjoy beautiful things with people who appreciate the same. Be well and safe!


Thank you so much! You too! Be well and safe, dear CMilly!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, he is so cute!



He’s a good sport. But his face is too big for the paper masks....


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules! He doesn’t wear his mask over his nose.
> 
> Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...
> 
> View attachment 4790645


What a cutie !


----------



## tlamdang08

Today, I arranged 2 nooks,one for me and one for my baby fur and her sister.
But my fur baby is so funny, she has to lay on top of the puppy that we get for her to play with.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Monaco coffee/book nook style.
> She has to be in the photo. Now she becomes a camera pro
> 
> View attachment 4790534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790535


This looks like such a comfortable nook to enjoy the nice outdoor view. Your fur baby is so cute!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules. He doesn’t wear his mask over his nose.
> 
> Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...
> 
> View attachment 4790645


I think he can be forgiven since it's so cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> This looks like such a comfortable nook to enjoy the nice outdoor view. Your fur baby is so cute!


I love this corner More  when it‘s raining, banana leaves plus rain drops sound....


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this corner More  when it‘s raining, banana leaves plus rain drops sound....


You do know to enjoy life


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> You do know to enjoy life


 we should at this time to forget headache


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> we should at this time to forget headache


Yes, you’re right  . We don’t know how much longer do we have to stay at home? Planning to do a lot of things when the State is reopening and then it’s shutdown again within 48 hours


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules. He doesn’t wear his mask over his nose.
> 
> Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...
> 
> View attachment 4790645




Love this!  So adorable!


----------



## diane278

I forgot about the scrunchies & button holder I ordered awhile back.....my hair is very thin so keeping anything in it is a challenge...



I wish the back of my head would get as gray as the front....I’ve earned.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I forgot about the scrunchies & button holder I ordered awhile back.....my hair is very thin so keeping anything in it is a challenge...
> 
> View attachment 4791308
> 
> I wish the back of my head would get as gray as the front....I’ve earned.
> View attachment 4791309


 I love salt and pepper hair , love the way you tie them, very cute.


----------



## chanelchic2002

diane278 said:


> My neighbor, Simon, is breaking the rules. He doesn’t wear his mask over his nose.
> 
> Sorry, but I forgot to put the H pouch into the photo with him....TBH, I was just glad to get a good laugh today...
> 
> View attachment 4790645



Both my frenchies wanted to try on mommy’s masks she had custom made from Hermès scarves. So spoiled!


----------



## luckylove

chanelchic2002 said:


> Both my frenchies wanted to try on mommy’s masks she had custom made from Hermès scarves. So spoiled!
> 
> View attachment 4791651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791652



This is just too cute! Love your masked fur babies!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

luckylove said:


> This is just too cute! Love your masked fur babies!!


Thanks! They want to be included in every thing I do including modeling for me on this forum


----------



## tlamdang08

chanelchic2002 said:


> Both my frenchies wanted to try on mommy’s masks she had custom made from Hermès scarves. So spoiled!
> 
> View attachment 4791651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791652


OMG, so cute!!!


----------



## diane278

chanelchic2002 said:


> Both my frenchies wanted to try on mommy’s masks she had custom made from Hermès scarves. So spoiled!
> 
> View attachment 4791651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791652


If we’re spoiled, why shouldn’t they be?!....


----------



## diane278

chanelchic2002 said:


> Thanks! They want to be included in every thing I do including modeling for me on this forum


You have to admit...they are taking their modeling seriously. They start on tpf, move on to Instagram...  I’m no expert, but I bet there are animals with their own instagram accounts.....


----------



## slyeee

I wouldn't call my fiance a sneaker head, perhaps a sneaker enthusiast, but since I've been with him, I've gained a lot of knowledge and love for the sneaker world.  Nike.com has this design your own Nike Air Force 1 Low (AF1) and I thought it would be really fun for both of us to design our own pairs.  I enjoyed the time we spent together sharing our drafts before finalizing the order.  I was genuinely surprised when I received my shoes today because the colors matched very close to vert cypress and gris etain.  Can't wait to also match these with my Picotin 18 in Fauve.  Another great thing is that I got my nickname on the back tab which made it oh so special.  I think I will need more H bags so I can design another pair!


Here are the photos:


----------



## diane278

slyeee said:


> I wouldn't call my fiance a sneaker head, perhaps a sneaker enthusiast, but since I've been with him, I've gained a lot of knowledge and love for the sneaker world.  Nike.com has this design your own Nike Air Force 1 Low (AF1) and I thought it would be really fun for both of us to design our own pairs.  I enjoyed the time we spent together sharing our drafts before finalizing the order.  I was genuinely surprised when I received my shoes today because the colors matched very close to vert cypress and gris etain.  Can't wait to also match these with my Picotin 18 in Fauve.  Another great thing is that I got my nickname on the back tab which made it oh so special.  I think I will need more H bags so I can design another pair!
> 
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791903
> View attachment 4791904
> View attachment 4791905
> View attachment 4791906


I agree 100%. More bags and more shoes....


----------



## loh

slyeee said:


> I wouldn't call my fiance a sneaker head, perhaps a sneaker enthusiast, but since I've been with him, I've gained a lot of knowledge and love for the sneaker world.  Nike.com has this design your own Nike Air Force 1 Low (AF1) and I thought it would be really fun for both of us to design our own pairs.  I enjoyed the time we spent together sharing our drafts before finalizing the order.  I was genuinely surprised when I received my shoes today because the colors matched very close to vert cypress and gris etain.  Can't wait to also match these with my Picotin 18 in Fauve.  Another great thing is that I got my nickname on the back tab which made it oh so special.  I think I will need more H bags so I can design another pair!
> 
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791903
> View attachment 4791904
> View attachment 4791905
> View attachment 4791906



Wow, they do match perfectly!  I love design-your-own sneakers.  It's so cool to have a one of a kind in anything.


----------



## chanelchic2002

diane278 said:


> You have to admit...they are taking their modeling seriously. They start on tpf, move on to Instagram...  I’m no expert, but I bet there are animals with their own instagram accounts.....


You are right! I got myself a little something last week and they had to be right there in the picture..


----------



## diane278

My _food baby _is now a whopping 10 lbs. Perhaps a caramel Frappuccino will induce labor.
(I googled but I can’t find the gestation period for one of these things.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My _food baby _is now a whopping 10 lbs. Perhaps a caramel Frappuccino will induce labor.
> (I googled but I can’t find the gestation period for one of these things.)
> 
> View attachment 4792527


I love tunic shirt for a reason     . The pouch looks big in real lifE and you look always tres chic.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My _food baby _is now a whopping 10 lbs. Perhaps a caramel Frappuccino will induce labor.
> (I googled but I can’t find the gestation period for one of these things.)
> 
> View attachment 4792527


You look fantastic (as always)!  

And, a food baby is so much better than Covid!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I love tunic shirt for a reason     . The pouch looks big in real lifE and you look always tres chic.


Thank you for the kind words.
A good tunic can hide all. That’s why I wear them.  And the pouch IS big. 22cm X 20cm. Here’s a comparison to my B30. (Sorry they’re lying down. They need a nap.  )






bagnut1 said:


> You look fantastic (as always)!
> And, a food baby is so much better than Covid!


Thank you. And you’re absolutely right....a food baby is way better than Covid!


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> My _food baby _is now a whopping 10 lbs. Perhaps a caramel Frappuccino will induce labor.
> (I googled but I can’t find the gestation period for one of these things.)
> 
> View attachment 4792527


LOL.  Let us know what you find out because more than 1 of us has that same food baby to set free!!!


----------



## 1LV

psoucsd said:


> A little photo op with some fresh picked veggies from my MIL’s garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772254
> View attachment 4772255
> View attachment 4772257


Love this!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I forgot about the scrunchies & button holder I ordered awhile back.....my hair is very thin so keeping anything in it is a challenge...
> 
> View attachment 4791308
> 
> I wish the back of my head would get as gray as the front....I’ve earned.
> View attachment 4791309


so cute!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> My _food baby _is now a whopping 10 lbs. Perhaps a caramel Frappuccino will induce labor.
> (I googled but I can’t find the gestation period for one of these things.)
> 
> View attachment 4792527


not to be discouraging, but I’ve carried mine for 2 years so far.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Pulling from archives to share my favorite Hermes scarf ring, which I always “see” as part heart, not just lucky red envelope.
My local SA insists the scarf should always be arranged to display the design name. 

oh, just an excuse to share story of best high school buddy who recently flew out of Chicago to Ireland with Brit-passported wife so they could fly inter-Euro to Greece, where they currently enjoy a near-tourist-free beach.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> not to be discouraging, but I’ve carried mine for 2 years so far.


I guess, instead of thinking of it as a food baby, I should think of it as my own “food bank” ....sort of like a built in pantry.....might as well, since it seems to have taken up residency here....


----------



## loh

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Pulling from archives to share my favorite Hermes scarf ring, which I always “see” as part heart, not just lucky red envelope.
> My local SA insists the scarf should always be arranged to display the design name.
> 
> oh, just an excuse to share story of best high school buddy who recently flew out of Chicago to Ireland with Brit-passported wife so they could fly inter-Euro to Greece, where they currently enjoy a near-tourist-free beach.
> View attachment 4793424



Such a pretty picture of your scarf and ring.

And so super envious of your friend travelling to Europe and enjoying a nice quite beach.  I can't wait for those days to return for us....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I guess, instead of thinking of it as a food baby, I should think of it as my own “food bank” ....sort of like a built in pantry.....might as well, since it seems to have taken up residency here....


You could, definitely, If you were a roly-poly endomorph body type like me—guaranteed to survive all future famines.


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> I guess, instead of thinking of it as a food baby, I should think of it as my own “food bank” ....sort of like a built in pantry.....might as well, since it seems to have taken up residency here....


There you go! Positivity is key to survival !


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> There you go! Positivity is key to survival !


And FYI- I think you look fabulous - but I totally get it we are always our own worst critics ... I myself have “started” a diet every Monday ... saddest thing is that I have been going to work the whole time ..: I blame my mom who was with us for the past  3 months..: she’s an amazing cook and I’m a champion eater !!


----------



## diane278

@Chrismin...I never met a carb that I didn’t like.  My real goal is to simply eat healthier.  Except for today.... and maybe tomorrow .  Hey, Your mom can always come visit me!


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> @Chrismin...I never met a carb that I didn’t like.  My real goal is to simply eat healthier.  Except for today.... and maybe tomorrow .  Hey, Your mom can always come visit me!


I hear ya 
I’m Korean - so genetically I need carbs - esp white rice and noodles ... and rice cake ... 
my goal has also been to eat healthier .. Monday’s are great days to start my healthy lifestyle ... and by Monday night I’m back to my old ways .. but then by Sunday days I’m remorseful hence the revamping of lifestyle on Monday mornings


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a bit blue due to the disappointment I got from LV swimswear.
But I got here read all of these and feel better  


Chrismin said:


> I hear ya
> I’m Korean - so genetically I need carbs - esp white rice and noodles ... and rice cake ...
> my goal has also been to eat healthier .. Monday’s are great days to start my healthy lifestyle ... and by Monday night I’m back to my old ways .. but then by Sunday days I’m remorseful hence the revamping of lifestyle on Monday mornings


i was right. When I read the part that you said your mom live with you the past three months. I instantly think Asian-mom


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a bit blue due to the disappointment I got from LV swimswear.
> After two hours driving
> 
> i was right. When I read the part that you said your mom live with you the past three months. I instantly think Asian-mom


Asian moms ... food = love
I realize - I’m doing the same to my boys !! It’s genetically programmed!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I ordered an orange slip
and a dress but didn’t read the material info, turn out they are too thick for summer. Now they are “Display only “ pieces 






May I have time to finish my project tomorrow ...


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I ordered an orange slip and a dress but didn’t read  the material info, turn out they are too thick  for summer. Now it’s “Display only “ pieces
> 
> View attachment 4794844
> View attachment 4794845
> View attachment 4794846
> 
> May I have time to finish my project tomorrow ...
> View attachment 4794847


Well, now you have a start on Your fall wardrobe.....

I made a mistake of my own. I bought a 90 cm scarf (resale), intending to cut it up and apply it to a lampshade. But once I got it, I realized that the pattern was too large for the shade I had planned to cover.  In my mind, it should have looked like cool lamp with a really colorful shade. In reality, it looked out of proportion.  Luckily, I had just folded it and hadn’t  cut it up yet. 

Now, I’m waiting for another idea to pop into my head.....hopefully, one I can actually make happen. I have come up with a couple of possibilities but I think it’s best to take a pause and think it over before I start cutting.  And, life goes on.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, now you have a start on Your fall wardrobe.....
> 
> I made a mistake of my own. I bought a 90 cm scarf (resale), intending to cut it up and apply it to a lampshade. But once I got it, I realized that the pattern was too large for the shade I had planned to cover.  In my mind, it should have looked like cool lamp with a really colorful shade. In reality, it looked out of proportion.  Luckily, I had just folded it and hadn’t  cut it up yet.
> 
> Now, I’m waiting for another idea to pop into my head.....hopefully, one I can actually make happen. I have come up with a couple of possibilities but I think it’s best to take a pause and think it over before I start cutting.  And, life goes on.
> 
> View attachment 4794849


I  am DM you, don’t go to bed yet


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> I ordered an orange slip
> and a dress but didn’t read the material info, turn out they are too thick for summer. Now they are “Display only “ pieces
> 
> View attachment 4794844
> View attachment 4794845
> View attachment 4794846
> 
> 
> May I have time to finish my project tomorrow ...
> View attachment 4794847


Love these as display pieces! So fun to try out various scarves and outfits! 

Excited to see the final outcome of your project soon!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Love these as display pieces! So fun to try out various scarves and outfits!
> 
> Excited to see the final outcome of your project soon!


  Anything that my daughter involved-will take “forever” to be done. 
But I hope really hope this will be done soon. So I can enjoy outside again.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Well, now you have a start on Your fall wardrobe.....
> 
> I made a mistake of my own. I bought a 90 cm scarf (resale), intending to cut it up and apply it to a lampshade. But once I got it, I realized that the pattern was too large for the shade I had planned to cover.  In my mind, it should have looked like cool lamp with a really colorful shade. In reality, it looked out of proportion.  Luckily, I had just folded it and hadn’t  cut it up yet.
> 
> Now, I’m waiting for another idea to pop into my head.....hopefully, one I can actually make happen. I have come up with a couple of possibilities but I think it’s best to take a pause and think it over before I start cutting.  And, life goes on.
> 
> View attachment 4794849


I wonder: Would most people “get” the bit if you featured front and center on 2 facemasks? 
This is one of the truly important questions I ponder early mornings.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Anything that my daughter involved-will take “forever” to be done.
> But I hope really hope this will be done soon. So I can enjoy outside again.


hmmmm, sounds like my DH. Love it when he forgets to put pot under coffee maker—I know that in 2-3 hours my entire kitchen will be cleaned.


----------



## tlamdang08

Diane,
You are my clutch idol


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08 ,  I’m going to try to channel your look today with a denim shirt tunic and a clutch.  I can’t wear shorts so I won’t be able to duplicate your summery look, but I’m going to do a _Senior _version. 

Lately, I’ve gotten pretty lazy. But I’m now going to try to get my groove back and up my game a little bit.....a clutch, better jeans, break out a new pair of espadrilles and some tunics I’ve been ignoring.  I know I’ll feel better. I’m also going to spread out my errands so that I get out more often. Whether I do three errands in one day or on three different days, it requires the same precautions and holds the same risks.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I wonder: Would most people “get” the bit if you featured front and center on 2 facemasks?
> This is one of the truly important questions I ponder early mornings.



That IS an important question.   Once I realized that my original idea wasn’t going to work, I wasn’t all that surprised. I’m used to this process. My ideas often seem genius to me around midnight but, in the light of day, I’m often asking myself what I was thinking. Face masks are an option, as are pouches....and who knows what else?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08 ,  I’m going to try to channel your look today with a denim shirt tunic and a clutch.  I can’t wear shorts so I won’t be able to duplicate your summery look, but I’m going to do a _Senior _version.
> 
> Lately, I’ve gotten pretty lazy. But I’m now going to try to get my groove back and up my game a little bit.....a clutch, better jeans, break out a new pair of espadrilles and some tunics I’ve been ignoring.  I know I’ll feel better. I’m also going to spread out my errands so that I get out more often. Whether I do three errands in one day or on three different days, it requires the same precautions and holds the same risks.


 Love to hear that you feel better. Wohoooo, to cheer up I have finished my outdoor day bed. Time for new manicure ( later today  )
One down, three projects to go.


----------



## diane278

Heading out....in a denim outfit.....Senior Version.....much improved on what I’ve been wearing lately....


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Heading out....in a denim outfit.....Senior Version.....much improved on what I’ve been wearing lately....
> View attachment 4795536


I am copying both of you, but with my emotional support bag today.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I am copying both of you, but with my emotional support bag today.
> View attachment 4795587


love your lookkkkkk, i want to cut my hair short like your hair but afraid i will cut it short to my upper neck 
How do you like the backpack, does it hold a lot if use for travel?


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> love your lookkkkkk, i want to cut my hair short like your hair but afraid i will cut it short to my upper neck
> How do you like the backpack, does it hold a lot if use for travel?


Thank you.  I just got the new pacifier yesterday.   The Barenia Faubourg does make my heart sing.  It should be hand sanitizer safe as I did pour booze on my Barenia Faubourg Roulis Mini a couple years ago and the spot disappeared after I wiped it off with water.

It holds quite a bit.  Enough for a few masks, gloves, small hand sanitizer, doggie poop bags, Bearne compact wallet, lip balm, oversized phones, and key fobs.  And a small ziplock bag for dog treats.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Thank you.  I just got the new pacifier yesterday.   The Barenia Faubourg does make my heart sing.  It should be hand sanitizer safe as I did pour booze on my Barenia Faubourg Roulis Mini a couple years ago and the spot disappeared after I wiped it off with water.
> 
> It holds quite a bit.  Enough for a few masks, gloves, small hand sanitizer, doggie poop bags, Bearne compact wallet, lip balm, oversized phones, and key fobs.  And a small ziplock bag for dog treats.


wohoo, love it. Thanks for your info, i have something to put down for next year


----------



## tlamdang08

My second project of the day:
Insert for the Louis Vuitton PVC swimsuit pouch repurposed to my daily pouch.
I was using the Hermes insert that I made few months ago.


Then I thought I should turn the LV dust bag into the insert for more matching look   
and I love it how it look now.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*


*


*


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I am copying both of you, but with my emotional support bag today.
> View attachment 4795587



Emotional support bag!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Emotional support bag!


And emotional support ponies.
Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> And emotional support ponies.
> Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!
> View attachment 4795962


That’s quite a herd!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> And emotional support ponies.
> Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!
> View attachment 4795962



Haha! O.M.G. the herd is giant now!!! Wait, I don't see the all Rubis yet?! And you're gonna get the Rose Mexico one too right?!  I acquired 4 last year, but only 1 this year. I blame SiP and it has made me depressed too...but seeing these ponies makes me happy!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Haha! O.M.G. the herd is giant now!!! Wait, I don't see the all Rubis yet?! And you're gonna get the Rose Mexico one too right?!  I acquired 4 last year, but only 1 this year. I blame SiP and it has made me depressed too...but seeing these ponies makes me happy!


I think the Rubis one came out when I banned myself from ponies.   I got two of the Rouge Indian from both of my US SAs.  They both asked me if I have that one 15 minutes apart.  So I bought both.  Had to ban myself after that.  Getting from 0 to 22 in 18 months is pretty bad.

The scariest part is that my ponies cost more than the emotional support bag!  I guess I should only buy single colored ones from now on.  But then there is always collateral damage when I get reeled in.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I think the Rubis one came out when I banned myself from ponies.   I got two of the Rouge Indian from both of my US SAs.  They both asked me if I have that one 15 minutes apart.  So I bought both.  Had to ban myself after that.  Getting from 0 to 22 in 18 months is pretty bad.
> 
> The scariest part is that my ponies cost more than the emotional support bag!  I guess I should only buy single colored ones from now on.  But then there is always collateral damage when I reeled in.



Your collection (both ponies and bags) is quite amazing though. Can you imagine if they ever made exotic rodeos?!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Your collection (both ponies and bags) is quite amazing though. Can you imagine if they ever made exotic rodeos?!


Aw...  If they have Porosus Rodeo, I MUST have it.


----------



## periogirl28

We are very, very fortunate that  mask wearing and social distancing has allowed us 58 days of no new local cases, less than a total of 4K cases in all and only imported cases of less than 10 every day. I go out  mostly on weekends and to less crowded places, to the stores by appointment only. Weekdays I shelter at home and I am prepared for lockdown to return at any time. Breakfast provided by Hermes, from their Welcome Back store event, on discontinued Orchidees porcelain. Take care everyone.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> And emotional support ponies.
> Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!
> View attachment 4795962


This should be an Hermes scarf design!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> And emotional support ponies.
> Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!
> View attachment 4795962


How many years do you collect them? Some of them are my favorites. Thanks for sharing     
Never mind, I just read 18 months for that herd.    You are super crazy in love with Rodeos... but in the cutest way


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> How many years do you collect them? Some of them are my favorites. Thanks for sharing
> Never mind, I just read 18 months for that herd.    You are super crazy in love with Rodeos... but in the cutest way


My retired SA was making sure that I get one or two every month.  Then it became really hard to find ones that I don't already have.  That was when I enlisted some help from my current SA.

Before I got the first one, I once told DH that the ponies were childish and I would need a brain scan if I ever got one.  I had to hide in the room to talk to my retired SA and she was wondering why I was so hesitant.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Before I got the first one, I once told DH that the ponies were childish and I would need a brain scan if I ever got one.



I’m glad you changed your mind. Anything horse-related is an excellent idea!


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter new room is slowly in progressing But don't know if I should put a dateline to be sure she won't stay in my toy room forever.    
I keep the orange bag to make this picture related to the thread 



I am hoping she will keep this chandelier. My first design project 17 years ago.


Emotion lipstick support for the day: rose lipstick and poppy shine.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I’m glad you changed your mind. Anything horse-related is an excellent idea!


I think all of the H horsey items are beautiful.  Despite what has been in my family, I personally have not been a rider (unlike you).  If I go overboard with the horsey items, I feel ingenuine.  I hate fakers and don't want to be like one of them.  My stallions have four wheels.


----------



## diane278

Had lunch out with a friend today.....it’s been awhile....


----------



## tlamdang08

On the way to my favorite bakery


----------



## meowlett

Pulled out my Rose Gold Farandole necklace to play with during my short coffee break!  Big mistake!  I spent the next coffee break untangling three nasty knots...  They need to have an agility assessment before selling these...


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Pulled out my Rose Gold Farandole necklace to play with during my short coffee break!  Big mistake!  I spent the next coffee break untangling three nasty knots...  They need to have an agility assessment before selling these...
> View attachment 4797582


 Uh oh  I love rose gold, but thanks for the “Trouble “


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Had lunch out with a friend today.....it’s been awhile....
> View attachment 4797537


love seeing your engraved silver!


----------



## Chrismin

I have a strong love for rose gold!!  That is amazing ! 


meowlett said:


> Pulled out my Rose Gold Farandole necklace to play with during my short coffee break!  Big mistake!  I spent the next coffee break untangling three nasty knots...  They need to have an agility assessment before selling these...
> View attachment 4797582


----------



## tlamdang08

Heart ring bracelet 
I need more practice on the close knot.


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> Had lunch out with a friend today.....it’s been awhile....
> View attachment 4797537



Love your H companion! Gosh, I can't even remember what it feels like to have lunch out with friends.... it feels like we have been sheltering in place for the longest time. My state really needs to get things under control. Your B is stunning!


----------



## diane278

luckylove said:


> Love your H companion! Gosh, I can't even remember what it feels like to have lunch out with friends.... it feels like we have been sheltering in place for the longest time. My state really needs to get things under control. Your B is stunning!


Thank you. I love my B, too. We can do patio/outdoor dining with some distance restrictions. It’s still a challenge with the heat here, but it was shady and that helped a lot.  Even with following all the recommenced precautions, I personally feel that there’s some level of risk every time I leave my house, although it was a great hour of feeling normal again.


----------



## tlamdang08

waiting to go out... ( maybe later for some bakery treats)


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> waiting to go out... ( maybe later for some bakery treats)
> 
> View attachment 4798870


That bag is such a stunner - color, the leather , everything !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> That bag is such a stunner - color, the leather , everything !!


Yeah, I Love to see it but use it as my daily bag will make my day complete.  
I need a reason to go out badly


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yeah, I Love to see it but use it as my daily bag will make my day complete.
> I need a reason to go out badly


If you find someplace to go, please let me know!  I have the same need....I may end up at the bakery buying donuts to eat in the car as I drive home.

Someone’s gazing out the window, hoping to go along for the ride....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> If you find someplace to go, please let me know!  I have the same need....I may end up at the bakery buying donuts to eat in the car as I drive home.
> 
> Someone’s gazing out the window, hoping to go along for the ride....
> View attachment 4799615


  Will let you know.


----------



## tlamdang08

I went to my favorite bakery store but I ended up with the LV pouch   
(my bakery’s list kinda long )
So another’s day went without my croc bag (maybe next week )


----------



## pursecrzy

tlamdang08 said:


> waiting to go out... ( maybe later for some bakery treats)
> 
> View attachment 4798870



Stunning bag! Which shade of green is this?


----------



## tlamdang08

pursecrzy said:


> Stunning bag! Which shade of green is this?


Thank you, it’s Vert Emeraude


----------



## pursecrzy

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, it’s Vert Emeraude


The best green in exotics!


----------



## tlamdang08

“Out of the box” day
Drinking tea for the morning.


----------



## diane278

This was me today when I was on my way out of town. It’s also me today when the hwy was closed due to a fire, so I turned around and came home. Oh, well....this won’t last forever....will it?


----------



## meowlett

My fur kid.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> And emotional support ponies.
> Long time no see!  I broke my one year pony ban because of you!
> View attachment 4795962


I see that you're missing a Craie pony!


----------



## tlamdang08

Nano scarf Zebra Pegasus.
Last night this scarf decided to fall down and refused to be framed again. So I try a different styles with it but I still thinking the best option for it is to be Framed. 
  What do you think?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Nano scarf Zebra Pegasus.
> Last night this scarf decided to fall down and refused to be framed again. So I try a different styles with it but I still thinking the best option for it is to be Framed.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4802813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802814



If it’s outright refusing to behave, it may just be needing some individual attention for awhile. I love the way you wear scarves on your wrist.  It looks happy to me......


----------



## tlamdang08

My snack


----------



## diane278

I’m trying to stay home more. Things are bad here in Calif.
After dusting a stack of books, I decided to do a homage to Andy Goldsworthy, who creates outdoor sculpture using things found in nature. I did my own simplified version and included an emotional support bag.

This is an example of Andy’s rock sculpture. He also does wooden pieces and amazing things with ice. 



This is my version. It’s what I’m seeing today while rowing...


The lone rock on the left was knocking the others over, so he’s in a time out.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My snack
> 
> View attachment 4803613


I’m envious! My SA texted that there’s no sign of my Passifiolia order yet.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m envious! My SA texted that there’s no sign of my Passifiolia order yet.....


I have some new H deco pieces, hopefully I can pick them up sometime this week.
I got the watch to
Match the green bag and the shirt. But I think it looks good with the shirt but not the bag. Another thing to reconsider: it is heavy. I pass this watch   
back to the original owner: my DH.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I have some new H deco pieces, hopefully I can pick them up sometime this week.
> I got the watch to
> Match the green bag and the shirt. But I think it looks good with the shirt but not the bag. Another thing to reconsider: it is heavy. I pass this watch
> back to the original owner: my DH.
> 
> View attachment 4803641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803642


I totally understand the weight issue. I can‘t wear or carry anything heavy....


----------



## tlamdang08

I got the LV pouch a few weeks ago then I got the strap to match. A LV pouch and a H Twilly....    I am in


----------



## tlamdang08

I search ideas for Nano scarf,  the H model with earring style. I think it is cute so I follow with my style. What do you think?


----------



## diane278

My lonely H coffee mug is at its rock bottom, wondering when my Passifolia will arrive.

It’s hard to believe that I’m dragging rocks in from the yard and washing them.....  I sure wish this pandemic would end....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My lonely H coffee mug is at its rock bottom, wondering when my Passifolia will arrive.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that I’m dragging rocks in from the yard and washing them.....
> 
> View attachment 4804538


Wow, I love this creation  
The best way to release .... wonders


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My lonely H coffee mug is at its rock bottom, wondering when my Passifolia will arrive.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that I’m dragging rocks in from the yard and washing them.....  I sure wish this pandemic would end....
> 
> View attachment 4804538


Love it!  And, apologies if you've already covered this, but I'm curious about your wonderful table.... is that "off the rack" or custom?


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> My lonely H coffee mug is at its rock bottom, wondering when my Passifolia will arrive.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that I’m dragging rocks in from the yard and washing them.....  I sure wish this pandemic would end....
> 
> View attachment 4804538



Is that the platinum one? If so we are twinning on this set  my favorite series from H and still slowly collection more pieces...


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> I search ideas for Nano scarf,  the H model with earring style. I think it is cute so I follow with my style. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4804467



Always so creative! Beautiful!!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Always so creative! Beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  And, apologies if you've already covered this, but I'm curious about your wonderful table.... is that "off the rack" or custom?


I want to ask the same question for the table. Stunning piece!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I am waiting for a wall to set up my new photo background, but my daughter’s project is taking forever.
So I set up the temporary place    
I have too much times


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> My lonely H coffee mug is at its rock bottom, wondering when my Passifolia will arrive.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that I’m dragging rocks in from the yard and washing them.....  I sure wish this pandemic would end....
> 
> View attachment 4804538



Rock bottom - LOL!!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  And, apologies if you've already covered this, but I'm curious about your wonderful table.... is that "off the rack" or custom?





tlamdang08 said:


> I want to ask the same question for the table. Stunning piece!!!


The table was made by a artisan woodworker. I think he made three of them but I’m not sure. i took one look at it and it said, “Take me home!” So I did. That was 20 years ago. I still love it. 



momoc said:


> Is that the platinum one? If so we are twinning on this set  my favorite series from H and still slowly collection more pieces...


Yes, it’s the platinum.  I‘ve only bought a coffee mug and a tray so far. I wanted to try it before committing. But then the Passifolia came out and I put in a request for that pattern. I don’t plan to accumulate a lot of it because it needs to bag hand washed. At some point, I will begin to stick it in the dishwasher...its just how I am.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am waiting for a wall to set up my new photo background, but my daughter’s project is taking forever.
> So I set up the temporary place
> I have too much times
> 
> View attachment 4804741


I love your framed H pieces....and your white outfit. I think the earrings work well with that outfit. Very summery....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> The table was made by a artisan woodworker. I think he made three of them but I’m not sure. i took one look at it and it said, “Take me home!” So I did. That was 20 years ago. I still love it.


Fantastic!  So wonderful to have unique pieces with staying power.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic!  So wonderful to have unique pieces with staying power.


I‘ve been extremely fortunate and right now, when I’m trying to stay home as much as possible, I keep reminding myself how lucky I am.


----------



## tlamdang08

Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table    
these are our daily dishes
Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
I need more tableware


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table
> these are our daily dishes
> Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
> passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
> I need more tableware
> 
> View attachment 4805721



Yum!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I need more tableware


You look like you have plenty. I only have two pieces. 
I saw this fabric and thought it might make good napkins to go with the Passifolia that I requested. It might be too “busy” but I think it could work....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You look like you have plenty. I only have two pieces.
> I saw this fabric and thought it might make good napkins to go with the Passifolia that I requested. It might be too “busy” but I think it could work....
> View attachment 4805885


i love this combination, i am a matchy matchy person


----------



## tlamdang08

I said I banned myself from Hermes but I could not.
The pandemic give me nothing but time to search H.com
And today while I was switching from country to country I got hook on  these sandals.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table
> these are our daily dishes
> Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
> passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
> I need more tableware
> 
> View attachment 4805721


Can I come over for lunch?  The food looks absolutely yummy.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Can I come over for lunch?  The food looks absolutely yummy.


When  we Are back to normal, you are welcome to join us


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> When  we Are back to normal, you are welcome to join us


Hey, me too?!


----------



## romily

tlamdang08 said:


> I am waiting for a wall to set up my new photo background, but my daughter’s project is taking forever.
> So I set up the temporary place
> I have too much times
> 
> View attachment 4804741





tlamdang08 said:


> Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table
> these are our daily dishes
> Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
> passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
> I need more tableware
> 
> View attachment 4805721



That <bot chiên> looks both delicious and stylish! And those heart scarves in frames are adorable.  How did you get them to stay in place?


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> When  we Are back to normal, you are welcome to join us


Thank you.  Look forward to it!!!!


diane278 said:


> Hey, me too?!


I can pick you up on my way. 

By the way, DH picked up a new toy today.  I borrowed it for a photo.


----------



## tlamdang08

romily said:


> That <bot chiên> looks both delicious and stylish! And those heart scarves in frames are adorable.  How did you get them to stay in place?


Awww Thank you 
I use small refrigerator magnets to hold them.  You can buy them on amazon 200 pieces and have fun with them.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Hey, me too?!


Oops, I don’t know how I miss this.
Of course can not go without you for sure


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Thank you.  Look forward to it!!!!
> 
> I can pick you up on my way.
> 
> By the way, DH picked up a new toy today.  I borrowed it for a photo.
> View attachment 4806085


Awwww, so beautiful .....will he use It for work or travel?


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Awwww, so beautiful .....will he use It for work or travel?


This bag is a HAC 50 and is a travel sizes bag.  We will display this at home as it invokes some lovely memories from summer of 2018.


----------



## tlamdang08

Good morning everyone,
Please Join the Coffee club with me


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Please Join the Coffee club with me
> 
> View attachment 4806847



Literally lounging on the couch and browsing tPF with my coffee right now!


----------



## tlamdang08

I


momoc said:


> Literally lounging on the couch and browsing tPF with my coffee right now!
> View attachment 4806852


 awwww


----------



## tlamdang08

I need vacations, lot of vacations   
so I take out my  Let’s Run Away canvas tote bag- used to carry whatever  for vacations- Go to supermarket


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> I need vacations, lot of vacations
> so I take out my  Let’s Run Away canvas tote bag- used to carry whatever  for vacations- Go to supermarket
> 
> View attachment 4806921



Let's run away indeed.  So missing vacations...  Hope you had a good trip to the supermarket!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Let's run away indeed.  So missing vacations...  Hope you had a good trip to the supermarket!


OMG, there were super-long-line to get in and to pay. I passed the supermarket, on the way to bakery store


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, there were super-long-line to get in and to pay. I passed the supermarket, on the way to bakery store



I don't blame you.  I'd skip the supermarket and go to the bakery instead too!


----------



## Chrismin

Super cute!


tlamdang08 said:


> I search ideas for Nano scarf,  the H model with earring style. I think it is cute so I follow with my style. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4804467


----------



## Chrismin

Drooling!!




tlamdang08 said:


> Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table
> these are our daily dishes
> Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
> passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
> I need more tableware
> 
> View attachment 4805721


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I don't blame you.  I'd skip the supermarket and go to the bakery instead too!


  


Chrismin said:


> Super cute!





Chrismin said:


> Drooling!!


 

I think I am getting old. I got a big full box of bakeries and then my DH remind me that I have cheese cake in freezer Last week    .
So please forgive me I can not invite you gals to my afternoon Snacks. 
I have to finish these first today. My food belly is getting ....
Thank you everyone.
Diane, I am addicted to this thread.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I think I am getting old. I got a big full box of bakeries and then my DH remind me that I have cheese cake in freezer Last week    .
> So please forgive me I can not invite you gals to my afternoon Snacks.
> I have to finish these first today. My food belly is getting ....
> Thank you everyone.
> Diane, I am addicted to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4807113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807114


That cheesecake looks SO good!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> That cheesecake looks SO good!


I need to learn how to present food like fine restaurants


----------



## diane278

I’ve been eating a few fortune cookies. The nearest available to me are these fast food versions:




They’re not elegant, but what I’ve really been focusing on are the fortunes. My favorite so far is this one:



The world has changed and I want to do a better job of adapting. At first, I thought we’d beat back this virus and things would go back to the way they were. Now, I think we will need to take precautions for some time into the future..... or maybe indefinitely....I’ve become a fortune cookie fiend.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I need to learn how to present food like fine restaurants


You already do!   I just dumped my plastic wrapped cookies on the coffee table!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Our lunch, my kids refused to wait so I couldn’t  set up a nice table
> these are our daily dishes
> Rice cake ( it’s taste better when burn) and pork bbq noodles.
> passion fruit drink ( sweet and sour drink I don’t drink a lot at a time , this cappuccino cup is perfect size for me)
> I need more tableware
> 
> View attachment 4805721


wasn’t hungry....now, however....


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> wasn’t hungry....now, however....


Awww


----------



## tlamdang08

I spent 3 hours to do this.
Roses from my garden
Hermes ribbons
Hermes magazine
IKEA frames ( reused)


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent 3 hours to do this.
> Roses from my garden
> Hermes ribbons
> Hermes magazine
> IKEA frames ( reused)
> 
> View attachment 4807967


You are so talented.  Your cheesecake photos almost murdered me.


Meanwhile, I am getting ready for an afternoon of shenanigans with my friend.


----------



## meowlett

My SA thinks this girl should have her own profile.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent 3 hours to do this.
> Roses from my garden
> Hermes ribbons
> Hermes magazine
> IKEA frames ( reused)
> 
> View attachment 4807967


That is fantastic!  Please more.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> You are so talented.  Your cheesecake photos almost murdered me.
> View attachment 4808006
> 
> Meanwhile, I am getting ready for an afternoon of shenanigans with my friend.


I love your B and slim Twilly, they are perfect for each other!!!!


bagnut1 said:


> That is fantastic!  Please more.


Hihi thank you but my roses are run out


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent 3 hours to do this.
> Roses from my garden
> Hermes ribbons
> Hermes magazine
> IKEA frames ( reused)
> 
> View attachment 4807967



Gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> My SA thinks this girl should have her own profile.
> View attachment 4808011


She definitely should!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> I think I am getting old. I got a big full box of bakeries and then my DH remind me that I have cheese cake in freezer Last week    .
> So please forgive me I can not invite you gals to my afternoon Snacks.
> I have to finish these first today. My food belly is getting ....
> Thank you everyone.
> Diane, I am addicted to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4807113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807114


Looks yummy! 



tlamdang08 said:


> I spent 3 hours to do this.
> Roses from my garden
> Hermes ribbons
> Hermes magazine
> IKEA frames ( reused)
> 
> View attachment 4807967


Love seeing your projects since you're so creative!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> 
> Love seeing your projects since you're so creative!


  Thank you, I try


----------



## tlamdang08

Wohoo, I think I love doing this project.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wohoo, I think I love doing this project.
> 
> View attachment 4808837


How did you do that?! It’s amazing!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> How did you do that?! It’s amazing!


I cut pictures out from Hermes magazine


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I cut pictures out from Hermes magazine


Oh....ok.   I’m trying to figure out some projects but I’m just not sure what I want to do...


----------



## tlamdang08

Bags Quarantine Corner  



...I need to diet


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> I think I am getting old. I got a big full box of bakeries and then my DH remind me that I have cheese cake in freezer Last week    .
> So please forgive me I can not invite you gals to my afternoon Snacks.
> I have to finish these first today. My food belly is getting ....
> Thank you everyone.
> Diane, I am addicted to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4807113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807114


I love that whipping cream in your coffee !!


----------



## Chrismin

That’S an amazing collection!

QUOTE="tlamdang08, post: 33966285, member: 671735"]
Bags Quarantine Corner  

View attachment 4809134

...I need to diet

View attachment 4809138


View attachment 4809139

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love that whipping cream in your coffee !!


 I need more self control 


Chrismin said:


> That’S an amazing collection!
> 
> QUOTE="tlamdang08, post: 33966285, member: 671735"]
> Bags Quarantine Corner
> 
> View attachment 4809134
> 
> ...I need to diet
> 
> View attachment 4809138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809139


[/QUOTE]
Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Oh....ok.   I’m trying to figure out some projects but I’m just not sure what I want to do...


No worries, just enjoy your extra-lazy-times, something will pop up Naturally


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Bags Quarantine Corner
> 
> View attachment 4809134
> 
> ...I need to diet
> 
> View attachment 4809138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809139


Lovely bag collection and the plate/bowls make the food look even yummier!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Lovely bag collection and the plate/bowls make the food look even yummier!


thank you


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Bags Quarantine Corner
> 
> View attachment 4809134
> 
> ...I need to diet
> 
> View attachment 4809138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809139


Do you have an extra seat at the table for me?


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Do you have an extra seat at the table for me?


I will make it happen for everyone to join me  
Today’s snack( I have plenty of durians fruit if you don't mind the strong aroma, please sit down


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’ve been away from this thread because of work. So I’m taking a short break and joining you with my second cup of coffee! Thank you (and everyone else here!) for making this such a happy thread. All these photos of H houseware is making me yearn for my own set since I may be working remote well beyond Labor Day.  Which design to choose?!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I’ve been away from this thread because of work. So I’m taking a short break and joining you with my second cup of coffee! Thank you (and everyone else here!) for making this such a happy thread. All these photos of H houseware is making me yearn for my own set since I may be working remote well beyond Labor Day.  Which design to choose?!


here is a dish with tea
	

		
			
		

		
	



Let's call @meowlett for ideas of which set to choose. She has several sets.
I am lazy with washing so I choose the H deco for easy care.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> here is a dish with tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809686
> 
> Let's call @meowlett for ideas of which set to choose. She has several sets.
> I am lazy with washing so I choose the H deco for easy care.


Haha I would join, but I'm not a fan of durian!  

Beautiful dishes though!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> here is a dish with tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809686
> 
> Let's call @meowlett for ideas of which set to choose. She has several sets.
> I am lazy with washing so I choose the H deco for easy care.


I’m all about easy care so deco may be the way to go!


----------



## sf_newyorker

passion.du.jour said:


> Haha I would join, but I'm not a fan of durian!
> 
> Beautiful dishes though!


Bring a cup of coffee like me, or tea if you prefer! It’s all about good company and beautiful plates and cups!!!


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I will make it happen for everyone to join me
> Today’s snack( I have plenty of durians fruit if you don't mind the strong aroma, please sit down
> 
> View attachment 4809680


You are killing me.  I overate yesterday and have to eat very little until my friend's birthday dinner today.  Just looking at this is causing some internal injuries.

Meanwhile, I am airing out the baby reptile B Senta.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> You are killing me.  I overate yesterday and have to eat very little until my friend's birthday dinner today.  Just looking at this is causing some internal injuries.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have air out the baby reptile B Senta.
> View attachment 4809746


OMG your baby reptile is killing me    .

Okay I have mango will keep you on a diet plan

Because of diet purpose I don't offer any tea or coffee, just a cup of ginger and lemongrass refresher drink. 



Calling @passion.du.jour for mango too


----------



## momoc

OK normally when I come to tPF the danger is to my wallet (my wishlist keeps growing)...but this thread means there's danger to my waistline too. I will allow it though because that's a fair price to pay for seeing all your creative and delicious (in more ways than one) photos and goodies


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> No worries, just enjoy your extra-lazy-times, something will pop up Naturally


 
Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.  




I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.
> View attachment 4809821
> 
> View attachment 4809823
> 
> I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.
> View attachment 4809822


Clever and nicely done!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.
> View attachment 4809821
> 
> View attachment 4809823
> 
> I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.
> View attachment 4809822


Genius, I love it so muchhhh, I will follow your footstep


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.
> View attachment 4809821
> 
> View attachment 4809823
> 
> I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.
> View attachment 4809822



I love that!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG your baby reptile is killing me    .
> 
> Okay I have mango will keep you on a diet plan
> 
> Because of diet purpose I don't offer any tea or coffee, just a cup of ginger and lemongrass refresher drink.
> 
> View attachment 4809753
> 
> Calling @passion.du.jour for mango too


Ooo, I love mangoes! What's that sprinkled on the mangos?


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.
> View attachment 4809821
> 
> View attachment 4809823
> 
> I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.
> View attachment 4809822


This looks so nice and yes, clever to have a pouch for your phone! Nice sewing skills!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Ooo, I love mangoes! What's that sprinkled on the mangos?


salt+sriracha= double yummy


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> salt+saracha= double yummy



Whaaaaaaaat how come I have never heard of this combination. As a spicy food addict I will definitely steal this idea.


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Whaaaaaaaat how come I have never heard of this combination. As a spicy food addict I will definitely steal this idea.


There are many YouTube videos on how to make chili salt, choose one, and modify to your taste.
I choose the easiest one.
Idiot salt + sriracha: microwave: 30 seconds to 1-minute
mix well 
Continue to microwave until they are dry to touch.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> I’ve been away from this thread because of work. So I’m taking a short break and joining you with my second cup of coffee! Thank you (and everyone else here!) for making this such a happy thread. All these photos of H houseware is making me yearn for my own set since I may be working remote well beyond Labor Day.  Which design to choose?!


Oh, yeah, thinking myself how a nice H cup and saucer would look in my cabinet!


----------



## serene

tlamdang08 said:


> Bags Quarantine Corner
> 
> View attachment 4809134
> 
> ...I need to diet
> 
> View attachment 4809138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809139


I want to be in this kind of quarantine


----------



## tlamdang08

serene said:


> I want to be in this kind of quarantine


Join us, please   

Last night, I play a game ”dress up my tunic”
Option 1


Option 2




Maybe I will unframe all my nano scarves and have fun with them for now


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Join us, please
> 
> Last night, I play a game ”dress up my tunic”
> Option 1
> View attachment 4810469
> 
> Option 2
> View attachment 4810470
> 
> View attachment 4810478
> 
> Maybe I will unframe all my nano scarves and have fun with them for now



Did you actually sew those onto the tunics? They look great but I wouldn’t trust myself to do that.  I have an appointment next week....maybe I’ll get a nano scarf then and have a seamstress do that...I certainly have plenty of tunics.  

Right now, I’m waiting for Amazon to deliver an order of paper leaves....


----------



## Chrismin

Wow so crafty !!


diane278 said:


> Well...here’s my project. It’s an H case for my iPhone for when I go out walking but don’t want to carry the phone in my hand.
> View attachment 4809821
> 
> View attachment 4809823
> 
> I had to use my iPad to take the photo because it never occurred to me to take the phone out of the pouch and use it.
> View attachment 4809822


----------



## diane278

Yesterday, I was trying to envision a tablescape using the Passifolia Designs.  I had a print shop enlarge some screenshots onto a heavy index stock paper.  Then I ordered cheap gold plastic silverware and paper leaves (which turned out to be vinyl) from amazon.  Boy....do I love 24 hr delivery.

This isn’t “polished” but it’s the best I could create by foraging around the amazon site.







Somehow I ended up with a huge Alice  Hermès in Wonderland tea cup. The mug next to it holds 10 oz. the tea cup holds 7 oz.   


The scene of the crime....


I only ordered 5 pieces to see if I would follow the rules and wash them by hand.....I’m already tired and nothing’s arrived yet.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Did you actually sew those onto the tunics? They look great but I wouldn’t trust myself to do that.  I have an appointment next week....maybe I’ll get a nano scarf then and have a seamstress do that...I certainly have plenty of tunics.
> 
> Right now, I’m waiting for Amazon to deliver an order of paper leaves....


I hand stitched the four Corners only. At the end of the day, I will cut it loose and wash my clothes without it.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I was trying to envision a tablescape using the Passifolia Designs.  I had a print shop enlarge some screenshots onto a heavy index stock paper.  Then I ordered cheap gold plastic silverware and paper leaves (which turned out to be vinyl) from amazon.  Boy....do I love 24 hr delivery.
> 
> This isn’t “polished” but it’s the best I could create by foraging around the amazon site.
> 
> View attachment 4810951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810950
> 
> 
> Somehow I ended up with a huge Alice  Hermès in Wonderland tea cup. The mug next to it holds 10 oz. the tea cup holds 7 oz.
> View attachment 4810948
> 
> The scene of the crime....
> View attachment 4810949
> 
> I only ordered 5 pieces to see if I would follow the rules and wash them by hand.....I’m already tired and nothing’s arrived yet.....


Wow, I am impressed with what you have done here. Bravoooo


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I was trying to envision a tablescape using the Passifolia Designs.  I had a print shop enlarge some screenshots onto a heavy index stock paper.  Then I ordered cheap gold plastic silverware and paper leaves (which turned out to be vinyl) from amazon.  Boy....do I love 24 hr delivery.
> 
> This isn’t “polished” but it’s the best I could create by foraging around the amazon site.
> 
> View attachment 4810951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810950
> 
> 
> Somehow I ended up with a huge Alice  Hermès in Wonderland tea cup. The mug next to it holds 10 oz. the tea cup holds 7 oz.
> View attachment 4810948
> 
> The scene of the crime....
> View attachment 4810949
> 
> I only ordered 5 pieces to see if I would follow the rules and wash them by hand.....I’m already tired and nothing’s arrived yet.....


I love this collection! Am waiting for some items so hope they arrive soon. Not too shabby for something you quickly put together from Amazon goods!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rambutan fruits, and Mr. Rubis.
My Wednesday surprises.


----------



## diane278

passion.du.jour said:


> I love this collection! Am waiting for some items so hope they arrive soon. Not too shabby for something you quickly put together from Amazon goods!


I requested 2 coffee mugs, 2 plates & 1 bowl.  I‘m going start low & go slow.  I have a habit of being careful when I first get hand wash items but then I end up putting them in the dishwasher.


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I was trying to envision a tablescape using the Passifolia Designs.  I had a print shop enlarge some screenshots onto a heavy index stock paper.  Then I ordered cheap gold plastic silverware and paper leaves (which turned out to be vinyl) from amazon.  Boy....do I love 24 hr delivery.
> 
> This isn’t “polished” but it’s the best I could create by foraging around the amazon site.
> 
> View attachment 4810951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810950
> 
> 
> Somehow I ended up with a huge Alice  Hermès in Wonderland tea cup. The mug next to it holds 10 oz. the tea cup holds 7 oz.
> View attachment 4810948
> 
> The scene of the crime....
> View attachment 4810949
> 
> I only ordered 5 pieces to see if I would follow the rules and wash them by hand.....I’m already tired and nothing’s arrived yet.....


Looks beautiful,


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Rambutan fruits, and Mr. Rubis.
> My Wednesday surprises.
> 
> View attachment 4811010


Those rambutans look so delicious!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> I requested 2 coffee mugs, 2 plates & 1 bowl.  I‘m going start low & go slow.  I have a habit of being careful when I first get hand wash items but then I end up putting them in the dishwasher.


I was thinking about that too... I’m starting with some cups first and may wait to see if I will be good and continue to hand wash those before ordering others. 

Please share when you receive your goodies!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I was trying to envision a tablescape using the Passifolia Designs.  I had a print shop enlarge some screenshots onto a heavy index stock paper.  Then I ordered cheap gold plastic silverware and paper leaves (which turned out to be vinyl) from amazon.  Boy....do I love 24 hr delivery.
> 
> This isn’t “polished” but it’s the best I could create by foraging around the amazon site.
> 
> View attachment 4810951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810950
> 
> 
> Somehow I ended up with a huge Alice  Hermès in Wonderland tea cup. The mug next to it holds 10 oz. the tea cup holds 7 oz.
> View attachment 4810948
> 
> The scene of the crime....
> View attachment 4810949
> 
> I only ordered 5 pieces to see if I would follow the rules and wash them by hand.....I’m already tired and nothing’s arrived yet.....


Delightful!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Those rambutans look so delicious!


Yah, my kids love them


----------



## diane278

passion.du.jour said:


> I was thinking about that too... I’m starting with some cups first and may wait to see if I will be good and continue to hand wash those before ordering others.
> 
> Please share when you receive your goodies!



I should be picking up at least some of the pieces next Thursday. The coffee mugs aren’t in yet and those are what I’ll use the most.....I’m hoping they’re here by next week.  I really won’t mind if/when they get a bit “used” looking.


----------



## tlamdang08

Fried rice with salted fish + mango, anyone?   
You can be addicted, I warn you.


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Fried rice with salted fish + mango, anyone?
> You can be addicted, I warn you.
> 
> View attachment 4811633


love the lotus design plating!


----------



## tlamdang08

So the dry flowers frame are suddenly become an active subject to discuss today at my DH office. They request more frames so I made a few more, flowers now from the supermarket   
I also use one of the Hermes magazine page









Done


----------



## kellyh

playing with my birkins....................husband walks by and makes fun of me


----------



## diane278

I ran out of healthy sugary foods, so I took an Octogone to the market.....my favorite is the cut up pineapple buried on the bottom.....


----------



## tlamdang08

My baby can't go with us to delivery this ”Thank you Card” so she doesn't want to take a good pose.
She even turned her back to us at our first attempt.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> I ran out of healthy sugary foods, so I took an Octogone to the market.....my favorite is the cut up pineapple buried on the bottom.....
> View attachment 4812765



I don’t have an Octogone, but that could be my shopping cart.


----------



## tlamdang08

Woohoo, I think they belong together


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Woohoo, I think they belong together
> 
> View attachment 4813029


love that color! is it beige de weimar?


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> love that color! is it beige de weimar?


My kelly is Gold. It is about 2 years  old


----------



## meowlett

Chrismin said:


> love that color! is it beige de weimar?


Here is my beige de Weimar K28 "Royce".  He got his turn to go out the other day.


----------



## Chrismin

meowlett said:


> Here is my beige de Weimar K28 "Royce".  He got his turn to go out the other day.
> 
> View attachment 4813893


Gorgeous 
Love the combo w the twilly


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Here is my beige de Weimar K28 "Royce".  He got his turn to go out the other day.
> 
> View attachment 4813893


I have to rethink into  adding a Retourne. Including my two SO (have not received) I got 4 Kelly Sellier. It’s time to add retourne   In fun color ( (rose, amber family)
Back to the Hermes project 
I have this to do for a day


----------



## Chrismin

So curious to see what you will do w them ! You are so creative !


tlamdang08 said:


> I have to rethink into  adding a Retourne. Including my two SO (have not received) I got 4 Kelly Sellier. It’s time to add retourne   In fun color ( (rose, amber family)
> Back to the Hermes project
> I have this to do for a day
> 
> View attachment 4814279


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I have to rethink into  adding a Retourne. Including my two SO (have not received) I got 4 Kelly Sellier. It’s time to add retourne   In fun color ( (rose, amber family)
> Back to the Hermes project
> I have this to do for a day
> 
> View attachment 4814279


Oh wow - my hair is really terrible these days - I could use a Hermes ribbon wig!

I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## nymeria

meowlett said:


> Here is my beige de Weimar K28 "Royce".  He got his turn to go out the other day.
> 
> View attachment 4813893


Beautiful bag- love that color   I can't tell the leather from the photo-what is it?


----------



## tlamdang08

Almost done but I need to take a rest, my back is hurt  
in process pictures


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Almost done but I need to take a rest, my back is hurt
> in process pictures
> View attachment 4814346
> View attachment 4814347


Your projects are always so inspiring!


----------



## Chrismin

So cool ! One day ... I’m gonna attempt a cool project .... one day far from now...


tlamdang08 said:


> Almost done but I need to take a rest, my back is hurt
> in process pictures
> View attachment 4814346
> View attachment 4814347


----------



## tlamdang08

Done: my box one of a kind   



Time to eat
Apples cinnamon juice my daughter made
Pork Sticky Rice


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> So cool ! One day ... I’m gonna attempt a cool project .... one day far from now...


I know, as long as you still thinking about it


----------



## meowlett

nymeria said:


> Beautiful bag- love that color   I can't tell the leather from the photo-what is it?


It is Evercolor.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Done: my box one of a kind
> 
> View attachment 4814392
> 
> Time to eat
> Apples cinnamon juice my daughter made
> Pork Sticky Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814406


Pork sticky rice  ...it reminds me of when sticky rice is in ‘season’ and how my grandma used to make them for the family.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Pork sticky rice  ...it reminds me of when sticky rice is in ‘season’ and how my grandma used to make them for the family.


Me too, (because of the pandemic, all international flight stops.) I am crazy for homeland food


----------



## diane278

I’ve never learned how to use any type of filter, so I usually just decapitate myself in photos. But today, I found an alternative. I taped a paper Passifolia plate onto my mirror and then positioned myself so it covers my face. I may need to figure out the distances better, but I think it’s progress of some sort....

(This is the smaller plate....even though it looks huge)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ve never learned how to use any type of filter, so I usually just decapitate myself in photos. But today, I found an alternative. I taped a paper Passifolia plate onto my mirror and then positioned myself so it covers my face. I may need to figure out the distances better, but I think it’s progress of some sort....
> 
> (This is the smaller plate....even though it looks huge)
> View attachment 4814459


So clever


----------



## meowlett

My Queen B.  Yes, it is HER bowl.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am Done for today 
Agarwood incense help focus and patience 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Afternoon’s  project has done.


----------



## lyseiki8

Tlamdang - you are very talented 



tlamdang08 said:


> I am Done for today
> Agarwood incense help focus and patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814617
> 
> Afternoon’s  project has done.
> View attachment 4814618
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814621


----------



## tlamdang08

lyseiki8 said:


> Tlamdang - you are very talented


Thank youuuu


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning I was in between these Sandals.


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> As we are still in lockdown here, I think this is the thread to share this...  Birthday present from me to me: Curiosite Long Necklace and Lantern!
> 
> View attachment 4789376
> 
> 
> From my DH: Brides de Gala Nano Scarf 20 in Noir/Blanc/Or! And from my adorable SA: Un Jardin sur Le Toit!
> 
> View attachment 4789377




Joyeux Anniversaire ma chère amie!!  You have received the most beautiful presents!  I hope we can share time together as before soon my dearest friend!  Bisous !!!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Joyeux Anniversaire ma chère amie!!  You have received the most beautiful presents!  I hope we can share time together as before soon my dearest friend!  Bisous !!!


My dearest friend, thank you so much!!  I hope so too, and as soon as possible!!  Lots of kisses!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Durian sweet rice with detox tea.
My son said I need more than detox tea to decrease my extras pounds


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Durian sweet rice with detox tea.
> My son said I need more than detox tea to decrease my extras pounds
> View attachment 4815243


What extra pounds??? I don’t see any...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> What extra pounds??? I don’t see any...
> View attachment 4815244


    Only women can understand each other’s . We speak the same language


----------



## bagnut1

@tlamdang08 your son reminds me why I prefer "fur babies."


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

bagnut1 said:


> @tlamdang08 your son reminds me why I prefer "fur babies."


and fur babies never ask for a car...or go university.


----------



## bagnut1

Jbizzybeetle said:


> and fur babies never ask for a car...or go university.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Done: my box one of a kind
> 
> View attachment 4814392
> 
> Time to eat
> Apples cinnamon juice my daughter made
> Pork Sticky Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814406


I love this box! What do you plan to use it for? 

Sticky rice sounds so yummy - I haven't had good sticky rice in years...


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> I am Done for today
> Agarwood incense help focus and patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814617
> 
> Afternoon’s  project has done.
> View attachment 4814618
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814621


Amazing work on these pillows!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> @tlamdang08 your son reminds me why I prefer "fur babies."





Jbizzybeetle said:


> and fur babies never ask for a car...or go university.


 Thank you ladies. 
my fur baby had ice cream and the end:

“Huh?! No more? Are you kidding me? I am not satisfied yet!!!!”


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> I love this box! What do you plan to use it for?
> 
> Sticky rice sounds so yummy - I haven't had good sticky rice in years...


I use it for small things ( right now it is holding Italian crystal, my pillowproject has not done. 


passion.du.jour said:


> Amazing work on these pillows!


Thank youuuu today I was on this project
, nothing related to H but will use for H sweater.
I may do another one but different kind of fabric next time.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I use it for small things ( right now it is holding Italian crystal, my pillowproject has not done.
> Thank youuuu today I was on this project
> , nothing related to H but will use for H sweater.
> I may do another one but different kind of fabric next time.
> 
> View attachment 4815454



It looks like linen....my favorite fabric for hot weather....


----------



## diane278

I didn’t put a child in the basket but my clutch got wedged in there pretty tight. I took this when I had unloaded another layer of items onto the conveyor belt.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> I didn’t put a child in the basket but my clutch got wedged in there pretty tight. I took this when I had unloaded another layer of items onto the conveyor belt.
> View attachment 4815467



I‘d like one of those everything bagels, please.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It looks like linen....my favorite fabric for hot weather....


Yes it‘s linen, but somehow I think this linen is so stiff.


----------



## diane278

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘d like one of those everything bagels, please.


I tried to walk past them, but obviously, I failed.  Tomorrow morning...stop by .....but not too early. I’m not usually a ”morning person”.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it‘s linen, but somehow I think this linen is so stiff.


I know some linen is very stiff, but it gives a nice finish to the collar.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you ladies.
> my fur baby had ice cream and the end:
> 
> “Huh?! No more? Are you kidding me? I am not satisfied yet!!!!”
> 
> View attachment 4815447


So cute! My cats LOVE ice cream too!



tlamdang08 said:


> I use it for small things ( right now it is holding Italian crystal, my pillowproject has not done.
> Thank youuuu today I was on this project
> , nothing related to H but will use for H sweater.
> I may do another one but different kind of fabric next time.
> 
> View attachment 4815454


This collar looks great!


----------



## tlamdang08

I just stock up my sewing supplies
Will have new face mask and Peter pan collar second try today


----------



## Chrismin

That is soooo darling !


tlamdang08 said:


> I use it for small things ( right now it is holding Italian crystal, my pillowproject has not done.
> Thank youuuu today I was on this project
> , nothing related to H but will use for H sweater.
> I may do another one but different kind of fabric next time.
> 
> View attachment 4815454


----------



## Chrismin

Ooh show me a closeup of your shoes !! Look super cute !


tlamdang08 said:


> I just stock up my sewing supplies
> Will have new face mask and Peter pan collar second try today
> 
> View attachment 4816068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816069


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Ooh show me a closeup of your shoes !! Look super cute !


I posted this in the lipstick Hermes thread
Now again  
Rouge Corail Oais sandals pair with Rouge Exotique lipstick
My 1st mask of the day. Going on the second one.


----------



## tlamdang08

My fur baby eating yam to diet  

I planned to walk around the neighborhood for a half-hour but sometimes what I thought won't go along with what I achieved


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> So the dry flowers frame are suddenly become an active subject to discuss today at my DH office. They request more frames so I made a few more, flowers now from the supermarket
> I also use one of the Hermes magazine page
> 
> View attachment 4811824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811826
> 
> Done
> View attachment 4811890
> View attachment 4811893


This is really beautiful! Please make more (and send any spares to me


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> I’ve never learned how to use any type of filter, so I usually just decapitate myself in photos. But today, I found an alternative. I taped a paper Passifolia plate onto my mirror and then positioned myself so it covers my face. I may need to figure out the distances better, but I think it’s progress of some sort....
> 
> (This is the smaller plate....even though it looks huge)
> View attachment 4814459


Youre hilarious! 
You guys are having too much fun on this thread! I’ve been quietly following along and just had to pop in and say hello!


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> I posted this in the lipstick Hermes thread
> Now again
> Rouge Corail Oais sandals pair with Rouge Exotique lipstick
> My 1st mask of the day. Going on the second one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816157


This is delightful!


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> This is really beautiful! Please make more (and send any spares to me


I will! 
I forgot to buy glue today


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> This is delightful!


Thank you


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> I will!
> I forgot to buy glue today


Well since you’re so creative and handy, you could make your own glue (not) I think my mom made glue out of flour and something..this was a zillion years ago


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> Well since you’re so creative and handy, you could make your own glue (not) I think my mom made glue out of flour and something..this was a zillion years ago


 I know how to make regular glue, but glue stick use for glue gun I don't know


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> Well since you’re so creative and handy, you could make your own glue (not) I think my mom made glue out of flour and something..this was a zillion years ago


You’re right! In the old days, we made paste at school (and sometimes ate it).


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You’re right! In the old days, we made paste at school (and sometimes ate it).


OMG, me too.  We all did!!!


----------



## diane278

I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs) along with a couple of cashmere scarves for fall. I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817644



Love the bag.  Glad you had a nice visit at the boutique.  I may be venturing over to the Passifolia world after seeing so many great pics of the line here.  Plus the fact that the mug can hold so much coffee is a bonus for me.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


are you going to wear crossbody?  I appear cursed with shoulders that let slip the canvas straps.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


So NorCal chic - you look smashing! You will love the Evelyne. If I’m not mistaken, you’re at the Palo Alto boutique? I got my noir Evie at this location a couple of Decembers ago.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Love the bag.  Glad you had a nice visit at the boutique.  I may be venturing over to the Passifolia world after seeing so many great pics of the line here.  Plus the fact that the mug can hold so much coffee is a bonus for me.


The size of the mug is what attracted me to it, too.  Now that I’ve seen it irl, I will probably add more pieces. It’s really stunning.



Jbizzybeetle said:


> are you going to wear crossbody?  I appear cursed with shoulders that let slip the canvas straps.


Yes, I’ll wear it crossbody. The wide strap made it very comfortable. I, too, have narrow sloping shoulders. It can be challenging but I tried it on crossbody and it was good that way, too. 



sf_newyorker said:


> So NorCal chic - you look smashing! You will love the Evelyne. If I’m not mistaken, you’re at the Palo Alto boutique? I got my noir Evie at this location a couple of Decembers ago.


Thank you! I’m sure it’s going to work for me....it’s very light weight and it’s comfortable. I really like this leather.  And, yes,....I’m at Stanford Center.. It’s a bit odd, as it’s so quiet. But it was really great to find close parking so easily.....


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> The size of the mug is what attracted me to it, too.  Now that I’ve seen it irl, I will probably add more pieces. It’s really stunning.
> 
> 
> Yes, I’ll wear it crossbody. The wide strap made it very comfortable. I, too, have narrow sloping shoulders. It can be challenging but I tried it on crossbody and it was good that way, too.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I’m sure it’s going to work for me....it’s very light weight and it’s comfortable. I really like this leather.  And, yes,....I’m at Stanford Center.. It’s a bit odd, as it’s so quiet. But it was really great to find close parking so easily.....




love the bag on you !
and love the passifolia!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


Just like you!!! I am so happy for You!!!    
I love Black  and  white theme


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


Congrats on your new, hands free bag! The TPM Evie format is my most used - easy to slip it cross body while grocery shopping!  

Can't wait to see your passifolia!


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


Perfection, dear diane278!  Huge congrats!  I love your style!


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> I finally drove over to see my SA yesterday. I texted her about a week ago, requesting this bag. Despite my serious _Clutch Love, _I decided I needed to stop smashing my octogones into grocery carts. I had also requested a few pieces of Passifolia. Two arrived, so I grabbed them, (still waiting for my coffee mugs). I’m driving back home later today, after a visit to the Container Store.
> View attachment 4817647


Twins with you on the evelyne sellier!  I don't have it with me, but i think I have a picture from right before the shelter in place order came down!


----------



## diane278

passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats on your new, hands free bag! The TPM Evie format is my most used - easy to slip it cross body while grocery shopping!
> Can't wait to see your passifolia!





DR2014 said:


> Twins with you on the evelyne sellier!  I don't have it with me, but i think I have a picture from right before the shelter in place order came down!





DR2014 said:


> Twins with you on the evelyne sellier!  I don't have it with me, but i think I have a picture from right before the shelter in place order came down!


 I drove home this afternoon, took a two hour nap but I’m still exhausted. I have an idea for a coupe of photos once I get rested. I had a lot of luck this time, although the coffee mugs haven’t arrived yet. I found two scarves that will work for me in the fall....they will be perfect with jeans....


----------



## tlamdang08

Matching policy


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I drove home this afternoon, took a two hour nap but I’m still exhausted. I have an idea for a coupe of photos once I get rested. I had a lot of luck this time, although the coffee mugs haven’t arrived yet. I found two scarves that will work for me in the fall....they will be perfect with jeans....


Rest, please.
We will wait


----------



## diane278

My new favorite scarf: Nothing but a dreamer




...with the new sister....


----------



## tlamdang08

Heat wave today  I choose to have fun with my nails.


----------



## tlamdang08

My dinner  
ginger lemon grass cold drink
Avocado ( main dish)
Rambutan ( desert)


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> My dinner
> ginger lemon grass cold drink
> Avocado ( main dish)
> Rambutan ( desert)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819224


Oh wow, this is a small dinner! This is more a snack for me...


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My dinner
> ginger lemon grass cold drink
> Avocado ( main dish)
> Rambutan ( desert)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819224


My meals seemed to have merged into one long non-stop eating fest.....


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Oh wow, this is a small dinner! This is more a snack for me...





diane278 said:


> My meals seemed to have merged into one long non-stop eating fest.....


I am challenging myself to diet.  
I am trying my best!!!
(But I am watching food network right now, and don’t know how long I can convince myself  to stay on the diet track. )
Back to my pillow project


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Matching policy
> 
> View attachment 4818280
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818281


love the shoes!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Morning coffee on a lazy Saturday


----------



## Chrismin

Love
The mug ❤️


Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Morning coffee on a lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4819471


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee and bao bun for breakfast


----------



## tlamdang08

My pillows are ready to decorate my room. Wohoo.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My pillows are ready to decorate my room. Wohoo.
> 
> View attachment 4819673


I need some of your energy!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> My pillows are ready to decorate my room. Wohoo.
> 
> View attachment 4819673


Gorgeous, love your creativity!


----------



## diane278

I was so wrapped up in the Evie the other day that I forgot about this scarf...Disc Jockey. I‘d like to personally thank the DJ who made this scarf go with no fewer than ten of my tunics.
Granted, most are navy, but still.....


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Coffee and bao bun for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 4819576


Yummmm!


----------



## meowlett

Starting my diet...  Green tea for breakfast.


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> I was so wrapped up in the Evie the other day that I forgot about this scarf...Disc Jockey. I‘d like to personally thank the DJ who made this scarf go with no fewer than ten of my tunics.
> Granted, most are navy, but still.....
> View attachment 4819949


You do have some terrific art! Lots of variety. Tell us about this one. Interesting frame.


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> You do have some terrific art! Lots of variety. Tell us about this one. Interesting frame.


Thank you! It’s a portrait dated 1920. It’s untitled and the artist is unknown. However, she came with her original (chipped) frame which was a definite plus for me. I named the piece The Elegant Asian Lady, because I think she deserves it.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’m obsessed with the Passifolia collection!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> My pillows are ready to decorate my room. Wohoo.
> 
> View attachment 4819673


I feel like I’m in the Carre Club pop-up booth!


----------



## diane278

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’m obsessed with the Passifolia collection!
> 
> View attachment 4820815


Me, too! How did you make that gorgeous coffee?  I’m still waiting for my coffee mugs....I only ordered a few pieces and two plates have arrived. @OuiCestLaVie we should have gotten together this afternoon!


----------



## diane278

Earlier this afternoon, I foraged through my fridge for (sweet) green foods to go on my Passifolia plate.
Here’s the end result: a fruit plate.....and yes, it was more than I could eat all at once, but I tend to graze, so it won’t go to waste.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

diane278 said:


> Me, too! How did you make that gorgeous coffee?  I’m still waiting for my coffee mugs....I only ordered a few pieces and two plates have arrived. @OuiCestLaVie we should have gotten together this afternoon!



thank you. I bought a breville touch and it’s been absolutely amazing. Been practicing latte art skills without success so I settled for cappuccino for now. With the help of cappuccino stencils I can now make all kinds of nice looking morning coffee to start my day.

I’ve collected about two dozens of Passifolio pieces and I can’t stop!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I feel like I’m in the Carre Club pop-up booth!


Thank youuu  
You just give me another idea. But need some time to prepare for that...

My dinner:
dragon fruit from my Dad's garden.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuu
> You just give me another idea. But need some time to prepare for that...
> 
> My dinner:
> dragon fruit from my Dad's garden.
> 
> View attachment 4820935


That’s so neat! I’ve never seen the inside of dragon fruit and certainly wasn’t  expecting  to see Oreo cookie ice cream inside! What does it taste like? Is it crunchy or creamy? Or?


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> That’s so neat! I’ve never seen the inside of dragon fruit and certainly wasn’t  expecting  to see Oreo cookie ice cream inside! What does it taste like? Is it crunchy or creamy? Or?


It is similar to kiwi, crunchy, and sweet to taste. It comes in a pink color too.
Try it when you have a chance.


----------



## tlamdang08

Woohoo, I actually get up early today and make this.
Happy Monday!!!
My tools


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Woohoo, I actually get up early today and make this.
> Happy Monday!!!
> My tools
> View attachment 4821250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821245


Admiring your breakfast.

I resort to eating grass (I mean Fuji apple) for breakfast.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Woohoo, I actually get up early today and make this.



That looks really beautiful...and so tasty.



meowlett said:


> I resort to eating grass (I mean Fuji apple) for breakfast.



Fuji apples are my favorites. I use them in my green drinks, eat them with slices of pepper jack cheese or with Brie cheese. Sometimes with peanut butter. I usually eat at least two a day.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Admiring your breakfast.
> 
> I resort to eating grass (I mean Fuji apple) for breakfast.
> View attachment 4821277


Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.





diane278 said:


> That looks really beautiful...and so tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji apples are my favorites. I use them in my green drinks, eat them with slices of pepper jack cheese or with Brie cheese. Sometimes with peanut butter. I usually eat at least two a day.


My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.

I had my hair cut today.
Tada....


----------



## diane278

You look very elegant!


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


Love the new cut - so fresh!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


I love this and miss a short cut 

This was me back in January...



And to stay on topic, I was carrying Diane’s Evie 



I’m going on seven months without a trim, and pretty much tie up my hair in a messy tail.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You look very elegant!





Bagaholic222 said:


> Love the new cut - so fresh!


Thank youuuu, my sons asked if I tried to look like Sailors Moon   ( they said I look too young with this hairstyle. Who doesn't like to be young forever )
My dinner today: all the veggies come from my Dad's garden.
A Vietnamese traditional presentation from the Southern people.
This is a very popular Vietnamese dish of cold rice-vermicelli noodle topped with grilled pork, fresh herbs like basil and mint, fresh salad... The dish is dressed in fish sauce ( diluted.) Also, the dish is topped with roasted peanuts, roasted red onions.








My bow 
( still on diet track)



My new lipstick and Poppy shine refill finally arrived.





Rose inouī (mat)


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I love this and miss a short cut
> 
> This was me back in January...
> View attachment 4821639
> 
> And to stay on topic, I was carrying Diane’s Evie
> View attachment 4821641
> 
> 
> I’m going on seven months without a trim, and pretty much tie up my hair in a messy tail.


Awhhh your hairstyle almost like mine


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


I like it!!!!  I might get mine cut this week too.
This was me from May 2019.  I got trimmed again last October.  My SAs could not recognize me...


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I like it!!!!  I might get mine cut this week too.
> This was me from May 2019.  I got trimmed again last October.  My SAs could not recognize me...
> View attachment 4821681


OMG, totally different!


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


You got to go to a salon? No fairI so desperately need a haircut.
you look great! And your skin...


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuuu, my sons asked if I tried to look like Sailors Moon   ( they said I look too young with this hairstyle. Who doesn't like to be young forever )
> My dinner today: all the veggies come from my Dad's garden.
> A Vietnamese traditional presentation from the Southern people.
> This is a very popular Vietnamese dish of cold rice-vermicelli noodle topped with grilled pork, fresh herbs like basil and mint, fresh salad... The dish is dressed in fish sauce ( diluted.) Also, the dish is topped with roasted peanuts, roasted red onions.
> View attachment 4821631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821632
> 
> View attachment 4821637
> 
> 
> My bow
> ( still on diet track)
> 
> View attachment 4821634
> 
> My new lipstick and Poppy shine refill finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4821633
> 
> View attachment 4821635
> 
> Rose inouī (mat)
> View attachment 4821636


Oh yum! love love love vietnamese food
So wonderful to have garden fresh vegetable!! I gave up on growing vegetables..they say mint is invasive..ha! even they barely survives in my garden.


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> You got to go to a salon? No fairI so desperately need a haircut.
> you look great! And your skin...


To be honest I wasn’t relax at all. But I really need something to boots up my moods. 


essiedub said:


> Oh yum! love love love vietnamese food
> So wonderful to have garden fresh vegetable!! I gave up on growing vegetables..they say mint is invasive..ha! even they barely survives in my garden.


My dad has a green thumb. I will have more dragon fruit soon.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> To be honest I wasn’t relax at all. But I really need something to boots up my moods.
> 
> My dad has a green thumb. I will have more dragon fruit soon.
> 
> View attachment 4821691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821693


I’m really going to try dragon fruit..sounds delicious! I looks like it grows on a succulent type plant


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> I’m really going to try dragon fruit..sounds delicious! I looks like it grows on a succulent type plant


Yes,dragon fruit is From cactus species.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


wow, big change...and very sophisticated!


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


Looks so chic !


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> wow, big change...and very sophisticated!





Chrismin said:


> Looks so chic !


Thank youuuuu


----------



## diane278

When I bought the Covid compensation Evie, I requested this extra strap:


I was told they were sold out.  But I found this one online. I ordered it even though I think it is likely to be too long. Under the concept that “beggars can’t be choosers” I decided I’d at least try it. The waiting game has begun. The listing specified it was 45” but, after checking the H website, I think that measurement might include the hooks. Even if it only works as a crossbody strap, I’ll be happy.  I haven't told Evie yet as I want to surprise her....


----------



## tlamdang08

My one day project has to put on hold until tomorrow ( if I am lucky)
My day started with half-hour local drive to pick up 5 pots of Orchids from the Orchid Nursery.

And then went to Home Depot for a pair of hooks.

At home, I found out stud ”The finder” was broken.






Time for plan B arranged all the simple orchids into pretty pots that I have collected here and there.


Time for dinner, although I am on a diet plan others might have different types of appetites so I had to prepare for some crazy eaters.






I promise tomorrow I will have the final result image to ”share” with H related


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08.....your orchids are lovely....I’m eager to see tomorrow’s project...
Look what I found today at WFM. Eating them tomorrow (my first time).


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08.....your orchids are lovely....I’m eager to see tomorrow’s project...
> Look what I found today at WFM. Eating them tomorrow (my first time).
> 
> View attachment 4822517


Oh wow, you got the wrinkle skins. They means That they are ready. Perfect time to eat.


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Earlier this afternoon, I foraged through my fridge for (sweet) green foods to go on my Passifolia plate.
> Here’s the end result: a fruit plate.....and yes, it was more than I could eat all at once, but I tend to graze, so it won’t go to waste.
> 
> View attachment 4820827


What a beautiful plate of yummy green fruits!


tlamdang08 said:


> Eat grass   I was almost choked. Beautiful presentation, I thought I was in some of London's tea party.
> Don't shy away from us, we love eyes candies from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest has a taste like you. 2 apples a day.
> 
> I had my hair cut today.
> Tada....
> View attachment 4821556
> 
> View attachment 4821555
> 
> View attachment 4821557
> 
> View attachment 4821558


Love this chic cut! Short, textured


tlamdang08 said:


> To be honest I wasn’t relax at all. But I really need something to boots up my moods.
> 
> My dad has a green thumb. I will have more dragon fruit soon.
> 
> View attachment 4821691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821693


I’m jealous that you’ll get to have star fruits! I see them at Whole Foods but they never look this fresh. 


diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08.....your orchids are lovely....I’m eager to see tomorrow’s project...
> Look what I found today at WFM. Eating them tomorrow (my first time).
> 
> View attachment 4822517


Hope they’re delicious!


----------



## diane278

Breakfast.....my first time trying dragon fruit and it won’t be my last!  I really like it.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Breakfast.....my first time trying dragon fruit and it won’t be my last!  I really like it.....
> 
> View attachment 4822807


I know next step “you will be addicted!”
 Love you breakfast companions


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I know next step “you will be addicted!”
> Love you breakfast companions


It’s got just the right amount of sweetness! I’ll definitely be getting more.....


----------



## tlamdang08

In the pursuit of dreams
Hermes ribbon 2019


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> My one day project has to put on hold until tomorrow ( if I am lucky)
> My day started with half-hour local drive to pick up 5 pots of Orchids from the Orchid Nursery.
> 
> And then went to Home Depot for a pair of hooks.
> 
> At home, I found out stud ”The finder” was broken.
> 
> View attachment 4822451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822452
> 
> Time for plan B arranged all the simple orchids into pretty pots that I have collected here and there.
> View attachment 4822463
> 
> Time for dinner, although I am on a diet plan others might have different types of appetites so I had to prepare for some crazy eaters.
> View attachment 4822454
> 
> View attachment 4822455
> View attachment 4822456
> 
> 
> I promise tomorrow I will have the final result image to ”share” with H related
> 
> View attachment 4822453


Uh..that meal you posted is for your pups? Tell me no ..please..omg. I’m coming over now


----------



## missconvy

diane278 said:


> Breakfast.....my first time trying dragon fruit and it won’t be my last!  I really like it.....
> 
> View attachment 4822807


Next up is the dragon drink from Starbucks! Yum!


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> Uh..that meal you posted is for your pups? Tell me no ..please..omg. I’m coming over now


Half was her, the other half was My Husband. They are the most demanding in my house


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> In the pursuit of dreams
> Hermes ribbon 2019
> 
> View attachment 4823200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823201


Your hanging plants are lovely...as is the rest of your kitchen!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your hanging plants are lovely...as is the rest of your kitchen!


It was a mess so I need to find a project to help me clean and focus   
that’s why I choose the 2019 Paris’s ribbons. US‘s ribbons was plain


----------



## tlamdang08

Good morning everyone, coffee/eggnog  and an overcooked yellow corn.
And I decided to take a break today. Enjoying my kitchen sink flowers pots hanging.


eggnog coffee ( I need to buy “chocolate powder“ instead of cinnamon powder.)


This extra Orchids basket will bring joy to our office later.


----------



## diane278

While I’d love to be going out somewhere today, actually anywhere....I’m home. Besides Covid, I‘m trying to avoid breathing all the smoke from the fires burning here in Calif.  The sky is brown today. But at least I have a great inside view:


----------



## tlamdang08

OMG, heatwave is still going on. I want to Go out to buy some Moon cakes but I guess I will be a delivery flowers lady only for today.


----------



## tlamdang08

Tea time, taro cake, and durian cake. I don’t want to drive an hour (30 mins each way) under 85-degree heat to buy moon cake, so this cake is the alternative to decrease my sweets craving
Full-size teacup


But I should stay on my diet plan so I reduced to a small size.
Half of the cake has gone while in preparation


----------



## hotgalaxy

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuuu, my sons asked if I tried to look like Sailors Moon   ( they said I look too young with this hairstyle. Who doesn't like to be young forever )
> My dinner today: all the veggies come from my Dad's garden.
> A Vietnamese traditional presentation from the Southern people.
> This is a very popular Vietnamese dish of cold rice-vermicelli noodle topped with grilled pork, fresh herbs like basil and mint, fresh salad... The dish is dressed in fish sauce ( diluted.) Also, the dish is topped with roasted peanuts, roasted red onions.
> View attachment 4821631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821632
> 
> View attachment 4821637
> 
> 
> My bow
> ( still on diet track)
> 
> View attachment 4821634
> 
> My new lipstick and Poppy shine refill finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4821633
> 
> View attachment 4821635
> 
> Rose inouī (mat)
> View attachment 4821636


I miss our holidays in Vietnam, we normally visit twice a year and stay for about 3 weeks each time. (But due to COVID, and our very strict border control in Australia at the moment, we have had to cancel, like many others.  My husband and grown kids also love Vietnam, the Food! heaven, the People, beautiful and so kind to us.  My kids used to call the dragon fruit  "Dalmatian fruit", because of the black and white inside!! HaHa!!


----------



## periogirl28

Social distancing is easy when we have access to a 2.5 acre private garden. Pegasus Pop sneaks on a windy day in London.


----------



## tlamdang08

hotgalaxy said:


> I miss our holidays in Vietnam, we normally visit twice a year and stay for about 3 weeks each time. (But due to COVID, and our very strict border control in Australia at the moment, we have had to cancel, like many others.  My husband and grown kids also love Vietnam, the Food! heaven, the People, beautiful and so kind to us.  My kids used to call the dragon fruit  "Dalmatian fruit", because of the black and white inside!! HaHa!!


I Am praying to come back soon.   


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4824568
> View attachment 4824569
> 
> Social distancing is easy when we have access to a 2.5 acre private garden. Pegasus Pop sneaks on a windy day in London.


I love the way you tie your shoes. And from the back I can easily mistake you For a college student. Love it!!!
Enjoy your private garden and please share more view shots.


----------



## tlamdang08

My today's experiment with Cacao power doesn't succeed as cinnamon powder
	

		
			
		

		
	





I don't know what is an image here, please use your imagination  





Sorry I tried to delete some full-size images, but I couldn't.


----------



## diane278

Staying home is easier when I’m expecting deliveries. This strap arrived this morning.
I requested this Sangle Cavale Strap when I bought my Evie but was told they were sold out. I managed to find one (resale) online. I bought it to use crossbody. (It’s long worn as a shoulder bag...but I don't intend to wear it that way.)



However, if necessary, I can make it work by making a lose “knot” in the strap. I know it’s not the way it’s intended to be used, but I’m fine with it and it doesn’t show from the front:


----------



## tlamdang08

Don't hate me, I love to cook when I am not in any project.
Today's lunch Pineapple fire rice and matcha green tea.


----------



## Rouge H

That looks wonderful. You’ve given me an idea for my Pineapple- I named it Tommy Bahama!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> That looks wonderful. You’ve given me an idea for my Pineapple- I named it Tommy Bahama!
> View attachment 4824918


WOW, you grow a beautiful pineapple. I would not eat it!!!


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08 said:


> WOW, you grow a beautiful pineapple. I would not eat it!!!


Thank you- ❤ It’s been really fun.
May I ask for your receipe.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> Thank you- ❤ It’s been really fun.
> May I ask for your receipe.


You would need :
Pineapple (half)
Seasoning :
mushrooms or MSG
Salt /pepper /sugar
Garlic Cloves and 1/4 cup of butter
1: bow of rice/ egg.
5,6 shrimp deveined leave tail on.
Green onion.

Fry garlics (dice small) and shrimp until they are brown and burn a little bit. Then, you take them out. 
Next step, is to fry rice. I use a little bit of sesame oil (optional) and green onion (the green part). Fry them together until the rice grains are nicely separated and not in clumps. Crack one egg on the side let it cook until firm and stir it in with all rice. Seasonal to your taste.
decorate it to your liking.
I use high heat while I fry the rice.  
Maybe 2 mins before the end, add a bit of pineapple chunks in


----------



## Rouge H

Yummy❤️❤️❤️Thank you.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Don't hate me, I love to cook when I am not in any project.
> Today's lunch Pineapple fire rice and matcha green tea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824863


You are killing me.  After eating grass for 5 days, I lost a few inches off my girth.  Still a couple more to go before I get back to the pre-pandemic size.  I am imagining that I am eating this.


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Don't hate me, I love to cook when I am not in any project.
> Today's lunch Pineapple fire rice and matcha green tea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824863



oh my
yum! 
thanks for the recipe



meowlett said:


> You are killing me.  After *eating grass for 5 days*, I lost a few inches off my girth.  Still a couple more to go before I get back to the pre-pandemic size.  I am imagining that I am eating this.



wut? grass? Tell us more. I’d like to lose a few inches..though to be honest, I’d rather eat what *tlamdang* eats.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> You are killing me.  After eating grass for 5 days, I lost a few inches off my girth.  Still a couple more to go before I get back to the pre-pandemic size.  I am imagining that I am eating this.


I am staring another dry flower Frame project . I promise will not kill you twice a day   


essiedub said:


> oh my
> yum!
> thanks for the recipe
> 
> 
> 
> wut? grass? Tell us more. I’d like to lose a few inches..though to be honest, I’d rather eat what *tlamdang* eats.


“ grass” she meant green apples


----------



## meowlett

@tlamdang08 Because of my grass diet, I can fit into my regular RTW jacket sizes today.  They have some of the runway pieces and props at the event today.  My SA is locating one of the pieces for me.  I will post it when I get it.  There are two other pieces, also from the runway, that I love.  But one of them, while beautiful, is not my personal style.  I am still considering the leather jacket.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> @tlamdang08 Because of my grass diet, I can fit into my regular RTW jacket sizes today.  They have some of the runway pieces and props at the event today.  My SA is locating one of the pieces for me.  I will post it when I get it.  There are two other pieces, also from the runway, that I love.  But one of them, while beautiful, is not my personal style.  I am still considering the leather jacket.
> 
> View attachment 4825341


Can’t wait to see. Love you baby today !!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Coffee and PBJ


----------



## diane278

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Coffee and PBJ
> 
> View attachment 4825442


Yesterday, it was @tlamdang08’s shrimp and pineapple. Now, as I’m sitting here drinking my coffee, looking at this photo, I’m realizing I’m really ready to eat my own PBJ on H china.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Tea time, taro cake, and durian cake. I don’t want to drive an hour (30 mins each way) under 85-degree heat to buy moon cake, so this cake is the alternative to decrease my sweets craving
> Full-size teacup
> View attachment 4823986
> 
> But I should stay on my diet plan so I reduced to a small size.
> Half of the cake has gone while in preparation
> View attachment 4823985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823964


Love the flowers in the presentation  I didn't know it was moon cake season already!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> Staying home is easier when I’m expecting deliveries. This strap arrived this morning.
> I requested this Sangle Cavale Strap when I bought my Evie but was told they were sold out. I managed to find one (resale) online. I bought it to use crossbody. (It’s long worn as a shoulder bag...but I don't intend to wear it that way.)
> View attachment 4824809
> 
> 
> However, if necessary, I can make it work by making a lose “knot” in the strap. I know it’s not the way it’s intended to be used, but I’m fine with it and it doesn’t show from the front:
> View attachment 4824810
> 
> View attachment 4824812


I really like this strap on you! 


tlamdang08 said:


> Don't hate me, I love to cook when I am not in any project.
> Today's lunch Pineapple fire rice and matcha green tea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824863


That fried rice looks restaurant quality... Yum!


----------



## passion.du.jour

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Coffee and PBJ
> 
> View attachment 4825442


I haven't seen this line as often - it looks nice!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, it was @tlamdang08’s shrimp and pineapple. Now, as I’m sitting here drinking my coffee, looking at this photo, I’m realizing I’m really ready to eat my own PBJ on H china.


I am guilty to post food porn here again and again, causing everyone’s weight gain rapidly. But I am so sorry to do it again.
I had this this morning 
From Costco to my table
My favorite Dumplings and egg coffee For breakfast.
I will try to not consume anything after this until two pm.
My new Plan that I hope it will help.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, it was @tlamdang08’s shrimp and pineapple. Now, as I’m sitting here drinking my coffee, looking at this photo, I’m realizing I’m really ready to eat my own PBJ on H china.


It tastes oh so much better .


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Love the flowers in the presentation  I didn't know it was moon cake season already!


Moon cakes season starting to appear at the supermarket soon, Mid- Autumn Festival of 2020 is on October 1.
I love to eat them at the beginning of the season.


----------



## passion.du.jour

We’re sheltering inside due to COVID and the fires 

Went to the boutique earlier this week and picked this up for the bright cheery colors!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Another passifolia piece for my afternoon snack


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Moon cakes season starting to appear at the supermarket soon, Mid- Autumn Festival of 2020 is on October 1.
> I love to eat them at the beginning of the season.


Try as I may, I never acquired the taste for moon cakes . I used to dread my relatives handing me cake after cake. But if there was a sponge cake season, I’d gladly take all those pink bakery boxes tied with red strings. Boxes and boxes of them to have with my jasmine or green tea!


----------



## meowlett

Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.













After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.


----------



## sf_newyorker

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955


Oh my goodness- I can’t take my eyes off the soup dumplings.


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Another passifolia piece for my afternoon snack
> 
> View attachment 4825926


OMG, with beer?
I better run away from this thread


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955


I painted, then got up, then painted again 

my taro smoothie as my diet


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Try as I may, I never acquired the taste for moon cakes . I used to dread my relatives handing me cake after cake. But if there was a sponge cake season, I’d gladly take all those pink bakery boxes tied with red strings. Boxes and boxes of them to have with my jasmine or green tea!


Talking about sponge cake, it is a coincidence that I plan to bake one next week. I love plain sponge cake and haven’t bake in years.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Talking about sponge cake, it is a coincidence that I plan to bake one next week. I love plain sponge cake and haven’t bake in years.


We’re all expecting you to share pictures!


----------



## meowlett

sf_newyorker said:


> We’re all expecting you to share pictures!


I am retreating from this thread.  A food porn war has been declared.  I still need to fit into my made to measure piece.  I should at least give H a chance to be successful.


----------



## sf_newyorker

meowlett said:


> I am retreating from this thread.  A food porn war has been declared.  I still need to fit into my made to measure piece.  I should at least give H a chance to be successful.


We can’t wait to see your new piece. I’m sure you’ll look spectacular and the pups will be


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955



I gained 8 lbs scrolling through your photos. I’ll be needing a lot more Fuji apples to deal with this.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I am retreating from this thread.  A food porn war has been declared.  I still need to fit into my made to measure piece.  I should at least give H a chance to be successful.


You can run, but you can’t hide!  We will find you.....and tempt you, even though your Fuji apples will ultimately save you.


----------



## Bagaholic222

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955


None of those are mistakes!!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955



You are making me so hungry... and i just ate! I had El Gaucho to go earlier this week but it just didn't taste the same. But they wouldn't let me sit on the patio becuase no kids allowed there...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, with beer?
> I better run away from this thread



It's Japanese sake.


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> It's Japanese sake.


That’s  even better!!!


----------



## Chrismin

omg you guys are cruel !


meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955


----------



## passion.du.jour

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Another passifolia piece for my afternoon snack
> 
> View attachment 4825926


I love oysters!!! Mmmmm delicious!
Congrats on getting the beautiful bowl!


----------



## passion.du.jour

meowlett said:


> Since @tlamdang08 is relentless with her food porn, I am going to share some of my pandemic mistakes that caused me to be in my current girth.
> View attachment 4825943
> View attachment 4825944
> View attachment 4825945
> View attachment 4825946
> View attachment 4825947
> View attachment 4825948
> View attachment 4825949
> View attachment 4825950
> View attachment 4825951
> View attachment 4825952
> View attachment 4825953
> 
> 
> After cheating a bit last night and earlier today, I am back to my Fuji apple diet.
> View attachment 4825955


Are the first three dishes from Din Tai Fung? I love their XLBs!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Are the first three dishes from Din Tai Fung? I love their XLBs!!!


They are my favorites too.


----------



## meowlett

passion.du.jour said:


> Are the first three dishes from Din Tai Fung? I love their XLBs!!!


The first four are from DTF.  I got the shaved ice to taunt my SA.    . They might be reading.



OuiCestLaVie said:


> You are making me so hungry... and i just ate! I had El Gaucho to go earlier this week but it just didn't taste the same. But they wouldn't let me sit on the patio becuase no kids allowed there...


They are not the same to go.  Now you understand how I feel whenever I open this thread to see @tlamdang08 's dishes.  I was perpetually hungry and was eating way too much during my breaks.



Chrismin said:


> omg you guys are cruel !


I am a veteran in this type of battle.  I do have ten years worth of food porn and Hermes purse porn in reserve.  But I sense that I should retreat.


----------



## Chrismin

Love DTF!
My in laws live in Cali so we always go when we visit !! My kids love it !



meowlett said:


> The first four are from DTF.  I got the shaved ice to taunt my SA.    . They might be reading.
> 
> 
> They are not the same to go.  Now you understand how I feel whenever I open this thread to see @tlamdang08 's dishes.  I was perpetually hungry and was eating way too much during my breaks.
> 
> 
> I am a veteran in this type of battle.  I do have ten years worth of food porn and Hermes purse porn in reserve.  But I sense that I should retreat.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> The first four are from DTF.  I got the shaved ice to taunt my SA.    . They might be reading.
> 
> 
> They are not the same to go.  Now you understand how I feel whenever I open this thread to see @tlamdang08 's dishes.  I was perpetually hungry and was eating way too much during my breaks.
> 
> 
> I am a veteran in this type of battle.  I do have ten years worth of food porn and Hermes purse porn in reserve.  But I sense that I should retreat.


I agreed that they are not the same to go. Now you guys have to understand why I have to cook and present them  to look as nice as fine dining restaurants. 
after this pandemic we are all qualified for ‘top chef”   Or somewhere in food photography specialist


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Tea time, taro cake, and durian cake. I don’t want to drive an hour (30 mins each way) under 85-degree heat to buy moon cake, so this cake is the alternative to decrease my sweets craving
> Full-size teacup
> View attachment 4823986
> 
> But I should stay on my diet plan so I reduced to a small size.
> Half of the cake has gone while in preparation
> View attachment 4823985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823964


I’m giggling in place—not laughing at your expense, please understand—as 85 degrees constitutes a Cold Front in August in Texas.

HOWEVER, I do recall during our time in Lompoc, CA, about 1 hour north of Santa Barbara, late 1980s, when it was 114 degrees, no AC of course due to the usually mild climate....must have been a Saturday because I was free to ”dress” in only a bedsheet and lie down on the cool white tile floor of the home’s northside entryway. TMI, sorry


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m giggling in place—not laughing at your expense, please understand—as 85 degrees constitutes a Cold Front in August in Texas.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do recall during our time in Lompoc, CA, about 1 hour north of Santa Barbara, late 1980s, when it was 114 degrees, no AC of course due to the usually mild climate....must have been a Saturday because I was free to ”dress” in only a bedsheet and lie down on the cool white tile floor of the home’s northside entryway. TMI, sorry


OMG, after reading this I feel like I am a kid who is so spoiled   
I can feel you, 114degree  I will cryyyy
Texas is the state I would not have a house to leave. Not friendly weathers for my health ( both mental and physical )


----------



## absolutanne

Last few weeks with my beautes in this dreadful Texas summer before  returning to Lagos!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m giggling in place—not laughing at your expense, please understand—as 85 degrees constitutes a Cold Front in August in Texas.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do recall during our time in Lompoc, CA, about 1 hour north of Santa Barbara, late 1980s, when it was 114 degrees, no AC of course due to the usually mild climate....must have been a Saturday because I was free to ”dress” in only a bedsheet and lie down on the cool white tile floor of the home’s northside entryway. TMI, sorry


I’d happily stick to summers in oppressively humid and temperamental NYC or intensely dry Bay Area (East Bay)/San Joaquin Valley. I recall attending a conference in Austin a couple summers ago - how is it possible to feel like your skin is being stripped at the same time every ounce of moisture is escaping? All kidding aside, Texas is lovely. Members of my dad’s extended family are in San Antonio and Austin.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

absolutanne said:


> Last few weeks with my beautes in this dreadful Texas summer before  returning to Lagos!
> 
> View attachment 4826462


you are so right—-dreadful is this summer’s Word of the Day, every day, though I do try to remind myself regularly to be thankful for 1) another day above ground; and 2) Hermes scarf & lipstick mail to come this week!


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> you are so right—-dreadful is this summer’s Word of the Day, every day, though I do try to remind myself regularly to be thankful for 1) another day above ground; and 2) Hermes scarf & lipstick mail to come this week!


It’s only going to be about 100F here today because the smoke in the sky is so thick. (Normally, it would be about 108.)  But 1) I’m well; & 2) Passifolia is on its way here.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today, Burger King’s  chicken sandwich goes up to the next level in the helping of Hermes


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I’d happily stick to summers in oppressively humid and temperamental NYC or intensely dry Bay Area (East Bay)/San Joaquin Valley. I recall attending a conference in Austin a couple summers ago - how is it possible to feel like your skin is being stripped at the same time every ounce of moisture is escaping? All kidding aside, Texas is lovely. Members of my dad’s extended family are in San Antonio and Austin.


I don’t like humidity, but any place that has a history of “horse love“ is ok with me!


----------



## tlamdang08

After eating and eating ( diet plan is still going on but...) The result I need new masks



The beginning of the pandemic mask vs currently masks 



Lipstick box and earphones


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> After eating and eating ( diet plan is still going on but...) The result I need new masks
> 
> View attachment 4827077
> 
> The beginning of the pandemic mask vs currently masks
> 
> View attachment 4827076
> 
> Lipstick box and earphones
> View attachment 4827098


Ooo love how you repurposed the lipstick box for headphones! I’ll have to steal this idea. 



Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4827100


Saw this and LOL’d. I completely agree with this...


----------



## diane278

The Waiting Game.....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> The Waiting Game.....
> View attachment 4827773


hint to order?


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> hint to order?



It’s here!
I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)




My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....




I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....I think green linen will be better. Or possibly a paper towel , depending on who’s using them....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It’s here!
> I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)
> 
> View attachment 4827830
> 
> 
> My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....
> 
> View attachment 4827828
> 
> 
> I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....
> 
> View attachment 4827829


Wowwww, the last image is tied all together.
Love it, and the waiting game image is a genius way to express your patience. Loveeee them all!    Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Those are lovely....do pretty plates make the food served on them taste better? I think so.❤️


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> It’s here!
> I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)
> 
> View attachment 4827830
> 
> 
> My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....
> 
> View attachment 4827828
> 
> 
> I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....I think green linen will be better. Or possibly a paper towel , depending on who’s using them....
> 
> View attachment 4827829


Love this combination! I'm waiting for the dessert plates! I am also thinking about the coffee mug...


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> It’s here!
> I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)
> 
> View attachment 4827830
> 
> 
> My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....
> 
> View attachment 4827828
> 
> 
> I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....I think green linen will be better. Or possibly a paper towel , depending on who’s using them....
> 
> View attachment 4827829


You all are such enablers! I already told my SA I will, in the next couple of weeks, dip just one big toe in the tableware lake. I’m going super casual and fun - thinking about the Quadrige pop mugs first...and also sending a couple as gifts to my sister and cousin.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> It’s here!
> I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)
> 
> View attachment 4827830
> 
> 
> My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....
> 
> View attachment 4827828
> 
> 
> I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....I think green linen will be better. Or possibly a paper towel , depending on who’s using them....
> 
> View attachment 4827829


amazingly wonderful! can;t take my eyes away.


----------



## diane278

I might be in trouble here in Passifolia land.
Even a simple coffee pod tastes better in a Hermes mug.....






...But it’s beautiful even empty....


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> I might be in trouble here in Passifolia land.
> Even a simple coffee pod tastes better in a Hermes mug.....
> View attachment 4828344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828345
> 
> 
> ...But it’s beautiful even empty....
> View attachment 4828348


Yup, you’re most definitely enabling me to add one of these mugs to my list!


----------



## passion.du.jour

First day seeing blue skies on my morning walk with my dog. Lifting my spirits with my new passifolia cup and saucer.
Hope everyone is staying healthy and that the firefighters continue to beat the fires in CA


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love all the pics of the tableware.

It will never fit into my lifestyle. DH is clumsy. When we were engaged, I picked the least expensive China pattern I could find.

C’est la vie.


----------



## tlamdang08

Here I go. Joining the H coffee club
7:00AM


9:00 am making a flower organizer ( thanks for the Passifolia  )


10 Am ( spending 1-hour thinking, finding a good place for it.)
The winner: front passenger seat



Last night I made a new organizer for the Picotin


----------



## passion.du.jour

Wow... I'm so jealous of your sewing skills! Amazing that you can make your organizers!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Wow... I'm so jealous of your sewing skills! Amazing that you can make your organizers!


Do it Just to kill some times.    I am thinking to sew a plain bucket hat next so I can decorate with my H scarves.


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> It’s here!
> I got pairs of the plates & coffee mugs. The rest are singles as I’m not sure of what I’ll actually be using yet.  (I generally lean towards white plates...)
> 
> View attachment 4827830
> 
> 
> My plan is to use the small bowl as a way to reduce the portions of my yogurt & blueberries habit.....
> 
> View attachment 4827828
> 
> 
> I saw fabric that I thought would make good napkins, and bought what was on the spool, but later realized there wasn’t enough yardage. Just another idea that needs ‘tweaking’.....I think green linen will be better. Or possibly a paper towel , depending on who’s using them....
> 
> View attachment 4827829


Wow
What a stunning set !


----------



## Chrismin

Me too!! 
Shame on you diane278 !


passion.du.jour said:


> Yup, you’re most definitely enabling me to add one of these mugs to my list!


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> Love all the pics of the tableware.
> It will never fit into my lifestyle. DH is clumsy. When we were engaged, I picked the least expensive China pattern I could find.
> C’est la vie.


I will eventually start putting it into the dishwasher. It’s just how I am....lazy!


----------



## diane278

Chrismin said:


> Me too!!
> Shame on you diane278 !


I don’t think I would have jumped on the tableware bandwagon if the restrictions and the pandemic hadn’t happened.  I’ve always been a ‘homebody’, but this situation is pushing me beyond my comfort zone. Now, I’m continually looking for distractions....


----------



## Chrismin

You are so crafty!!


tlamdang08 said:


> Here I go. Joining the H coffee club
> 7:00AM
> View attachment 4828553
> 
> 9:00 am making a flower organizer ( thanks for the Passifolia  )
> View attachment 4828556
> 
> 10 Am ( spending 1-hour thinking, finding a good place for it.)
> The winner: front passenger seat
> View attachment 4828559
> 
> 
> Last night I made a new organizer for the Picotin
> View attachment 4828552


----------



## diane278

Simple sandwich: tomato & salami on an artisan bread and Passifolia plate....


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Breakfast with Carnets d'Equateur tableware


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Simple sandwich: tomato & salami on an artisan bread and Passifolia plate....
> View attachment 4829596


You have excellent “taste”


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Breakfast with Carnets d'Equateur tableware
> 
> View attachment 4829650



ohhhhhh that cake mhmm please come to me!!!

actually everything in this photo is perfection


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sooooooo, sent myself a little present this week, no lip balm on the H web site so tried the Poppy Shine, not quite as good on me as others’ experience but we’ll see.


----------



## tlamdang08

Here I go again.
I have Eggplant Fry and boil eggs dip in diluted fish sauce with rice. Decorate with sesame seeds and seaweed.
This common dish was my daily dish in my childhood.


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> Simple sandwich: tomato & salami on an artisan bread and Passifolia plate....
> View attachment 4829596


Diane you are killling me with your beautiful photos. I do not need any more dishes. But do love this pattern.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> ohhhhhh that cake mhmm please come to me!!!
> 
> actually everything in this photo is perfection



thank you! That’s Lady M matcha crepe cake. I kinda messed up while cutting the cake but didn’t want to cut another slice...


----------



## tlamdang08

Too hot...  i am lazy!!! We Are both relaxing ...


----------



## diane278

scarf1 said:


> Diane you are killling me with your beautiful photos. I do not need any more dishes. But do love this pattern.


Thank you. I think the few pieces I bought are just what I needed to help get me through this pandemic where I’m eating at home. Restaurants here can serve outdoors but it’s so hot (100F+) that it doesn’t appeal to me.  Still, all things considered, including being retired, I need to remind myself that I have it easy.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am back to dry flowers 
Thank you FRAME CARD.







Can anyone see an H silver bracelet


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am back to dry flowers
> Thank you FRAME CARD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829862
> 
> Can anyone see an H silver bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4829863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829864


I think this one is my favorite yet!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I think this one is my favorite yet!


Me too, practice make perfect


----------



## etoupebirkin

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Breakfast with Carnets d'Equateur tableware
> 
> View attachment 4829650


I thought that was a Lady M cake,  yum!!!


----------



## loh

I'm suppose to be working, but instead I'm playing with twillies.  Oh well....


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I'm suppose to be working, but instead I'm playing with twillies.  Oh well....
> 
> View attachment 4830639


Love it


----------



## tlamdang08

I gain from 115lbs to 120lbs in less than 2 weeks. Thanks to my thyroid 
Virtual life selfie


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it



Or playing with nesting bags.  I think kitty is thinking smh.  It's official, I've gone off the deep end from sheltering fatigue.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Or playing with nesting bags.  I think kitty is thinking smh.  It's official, I've gone over the deep end from sheltering fatigue.
> 
> View attachment 4830645


This is my fav one. the look in her eyes Make me laugh!


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I gain from 115lbs to 120lbs in less than 2 weeks. Thanks to my thyroid
> Virtual life selfie
> 
> View attachment 4830640


You look fantastic, and literally every nook and cranny of your home is delightful.  Thank you for sharing the beauty of your life with us!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

loh said:


> Or playing with nesting bags.  I think kitty is thinking smh.  It's official, I've gone off the deep end from sheltering fatigue.
> 
> View attachment 4830645


I love it when the fur buddies show you they recognize  something is very off norm.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> You look fantastic, and literally every nook and cranny of your home is delightful.  Thank you for sharing the beauty of your life with us!


Awww, I am glad that you like it. Thank you


----------



## sf_newyorker

I didn’t think I was a Birkin person but I am now. Between the delightfully enticing photos here and my insistent SA, likely I’ll add a B25 before year’s end. I blame all of you!!!


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I didn’t think I was a Birkin person but I am now. Between the delightfully enticing photos here and my insistent SA, likely I’ll add a B25 before year’s end. I blame all of you!!!




Enablers we are, absolutely!


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Enablers we are, absolutely!


Just one! Can I stick to just one?!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> I didn’t think I was a Birkin person but I am now. Between the delightfully enticing photos here and my insistent SA, likely I’ll add a B25 before year’s end. I blame all of you!!!


Maybe you can claim it on taxes as an impact of CoVid19.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Just one! Can I stick to just one?!!!


Always starts with number 1


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Just one! Can I stick to just one?!!!


maybe for awhile...you can give it a try....


----------



## diane278

I’ve gone back to looking at paintings online. This is dangerous. Due to my current emotional state of Covid Compensation Shopping, I’m thinking of contacting an artist and seeing if she’d do a commission of a H bag for me. I think this might be crazy, but WTH.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ve gone back to looking at paintings online. This is dangerous. Due to my current emotional state of Covid Compensation Shopping, I’m thinking of contacting an artist and seeing if she’d do a commission of a H bag for me. I think this might be crazy, but WTH.


Looking forward to see what will add to your collection.


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Here I go again.
> I have Eggplant Fry and boil eggs dip in diluted fish sauce with rice. Decorate with sesame seeds and seaweed.
> This common dish was my daily dish in my childhood.
> View attachment 4829712


Wow, this looks so delicious.  I love to cook so can you share the recipe?


----------



## tlamdang08

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Wow, this looks so delicious.  I love to cook so can you share the recipe?


It is easy.
Peeled eggplants
Cut them 2 or 3 inches Long  
Soak them in saltwater for 10 mins, then let them dry. ( this trick will keep the eggplants look fresh and won't change their pigment.)
1 small bow of tempura batter mix. ( add 1 egg if you like more crunchy )
Dip eggplants in the tempura mix before you fry them ( deep fry or use air fry if you prefer no oil) take them out and let it cool down. 
Optional : Coach one more time ( tempura mix only- no egg)and fry them one more time. This trick will help it stay crunchy until you eat even when they are no longer hot. If you prefer crunchy ness.
Diluted Fish sauce:
Peeled garlic, minced. Lemon squeezed water, remove the seeds to avoid bitterness. 
Make sauces according to the proportions: 
2 teaspoons of boiling water, 2 teaspoons of sugar,
 1 teaspoon of fish sauce, 
1 teaspoon of lemon. 
Add chilly if you like.
Then stir well.

 Boil 2 or 3 egg
Soft boil:5 mins
Hard boil: 10 mins.
Cut them and mix them into diluted fish sauce.

Eat with rice (add more diluted fish sauce to your taste.)

I hope you will like it.


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

tlamdang08 said:


> It is easy.
> Peeled eggplants
> Cut them 2 or 3 inches Long
> Soak them in saltwater for 10 mins, then let them dry. ( this trick will keep the eggplants look fresh and won't change their pigment.)
> 1 small bow of tempura batter mix. ( add 1 egg if you like more crunchy )
> Dip eggplants in the tempura mix before you fry them ( deep fry or use air fry if you prefer no oil) take them out and let it cool down.
> Optional : Coach one more time ( tempura mix only- no egg)and fry them one more time. This trick will help it stay crunchy until you eat even when they are no longer hot. If you prefer crunchy ness.
> Diluted Fish sauce:
> Peeled garlic, minced. Lemon squeezed water, remove the seeds to avoid bitterness.
> Make sauces according to the proportions:
> 2 teaspoons of boiling water, 2 teaspoons of sugar,
> 1 teaspoon of fish sauce,
> 1 teaspoon of lemon.
> Add chilly if you like.
> Then stir well.
> 
> Boil 2 or 3 egg
> Soft boil:5 mins
> Hard boil: 10 mins.
> Cut them and mix them into diluted fish sauce.
> 
> Eat with rice (add more diluted fish sauce to your taste.)
> 
> I hope you will like it.


Thank you dear!  I will try to cook this hopefully this weekend.


----------



## tlamdang08

My furbaby is patiently waiting for me to end my yoga session.
 I don't know what is in her mind, but when she is smiling like this, she must be waiting to have some things to eat ( I put her on diet plan too.*  )
When she was 13lbs*


Now she is 21 ( she was 23lbs last month.)


----------



## diane278

A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> My furbaby is patiently waiting for me to end my yoga session.
> I don't know what is in her mind, but when she is smiling like this, she must be waiting to have some things to eat ( I put her on diet plan too.* )
> When she was 13lbs*
> View attachment 4831251
> 
> Now she is 21 ( she was 23lbs last month.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831250


Oh yeah, my vet got pretty antsy when my Sweet Pea blossomed to 19lbs, so she’s rationed now. She thinks she’s starving.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326


OK, so now I want one. I could avoid the perfectly round plates, but a shaped saucer dooms me.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326


I tried not to look but I could not resist. I have to fasting this morning for my blood draw at 10:10am. Your cup of coffee is Extra delicious    , I can even smell it


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> OK, so now I want one. I could avoid the perfectly round plates, but a shaped saucer dooms me.


The saucer didn’t come with it. It’s just a small leaf shaped plate I found online and decided to use. The mugs don't come with matching saucers. I don’t know if the cup saucers would fit the mugs or not....
(I DM’d you the leaf plate info.)


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> My furbaby is patiently waiting for me to end my yoga session.
> I don't know what is in her mind, but when she is smiling like this, she must be waiting to have some things to eat ( I put her on diet plan too.* )
> When she was 13lbs*
> View attachment 4831251
> 
> Now she is 21 ( she was 23lbs last month.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831250


Aww, such a cutie!


diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326


Pre COVID, I would only have caffeine about once a week. Now, I have coffee everyday...


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Aww, such a cutie!
> 
> Pre COVID, I would only have caffeine about once a week. Now, I have coffee everyday...


you are not alone


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326



They match perfectly! 



passion.du.jour said:


> Pre COVID, I would only have caffeine about once a week. Now, I have coffee everyday...



Interesting.  I would think it would be the other way around.  Then again, I'm drinking the same, if not more, coffee pre and during.


----------



## tlamdang08

My treat after the blood draw 
A better buzz coffee


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326


love the saucer!


----------



## diane278

Me, too. It turned out to be a great find.....


----------



## tlamdang08

No cooking day
I have dumpling with extra hot oil sauce then shredded ice top with whip cream and nutmeg ground.
TGIF


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

New-to-me Birkin 35 with engraved silver! Thank you to @docride  generous skills — love it ❤️ — and twins with @diane278 for enabling!
Sheltering in jeep AC from 108 degrees.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> New-to-me Birkin 35 with engraved silver! Thank you to @docride  generous skills — love it ❤ — and twins with @diane278 for enabling!
> Sheltering in jeep AC from 108 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 4832190


It’s absolutely perfect!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> It’s absolutely perfect!


thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

My fur baby has a huge satisfied smiles after durian treat. She has her own portion (no sharing like last time)


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326


Neat saucer! I drink from an old mug.


----------



## meowlett

Queen B got her H dog pad.


----------



## QueenieQ

tlamdang08 said:


> Here I go. Joining the H coffee club
> 7:00AM
> View attachment 4828553
> 
> 9:00 am making a flower organizer ( thanks for the Passifolia  )
> View attachment 4828556
> 
> 10 Am ( spending 1-hour thinking, finding a good place for it.)
> The winner: front passenger seat
> View attachment 4828559
> 
> 
> Last night I made a new organizer for the Picotin
> View attachment 4828552


I love your sewing project, they are so cute and pratical.


----------



## diane278

Yesterday’s saucer is today’s breakfast plate....


----------



## tlamdang08

QueenieQ said:


> I love your sewing project, they are so cute and pratical.


Awhhh thank-you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Yesterday’s saucer is today’s breakfast plate....
> View attachment 4833235


May I have a seat next to you, please

And my contribution is
 1 chocolate cream puff  
1 banana (sliced)
Two pieces of lotus moon cake.
Coffee top with whipped cream.
At my garden. I will put flowers back to my pots when the summer end. Hopefully in September I will have a nice garden


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Queen B got her H dog pad.
> 
> View attachment 4832814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832816


How did the night go for her? Did she cry for her old bed pad? Her facial expressions just make me think that she is sad.   
My baby cried when we changed her into a new bed pad. It took her a few nights to get used to it.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> How did the night go for her? Did she cry for her old bed pad? Her facial expressions just make me think that she is sad.
> My baby cried when we changed her into a new bed pad. It took her a few nights to get used to it.


She does not like it as much as I hope.  The cowprinted one really wants it though.
I think she is sad because she thinks it is just a bed.  What's the big deal?  And just hand over the treat and nobody will be harmed.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> May I have a seat next to you, please
> 
> And my contribution is
> 1 chocolate cream puff
> 1 banana (sliced)
> Two pieces of lotus moon cake.
> Coffee top with whipped cream.
> At my garden. I will put flowers back to my pots when the summer end. Hopefully in September I will have a nice garden
> 
> View attachment 4833251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833253


I think I should come sit next to you on your wonderful day bed!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Jbizzybeetle said:


> New-to-me Birkin 35 with engraved silver! Thank you to @docride  generous skills — love it ❤ — and twins with @diane278 for enabling!
> Sheltering in jeep AC from 108 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 4832190


My Dream bag ....


----------



## meowlett

My little cowprinted monster hanging out in the Queen B's bed.



This bed is absolutely the perfect size for American Cocker Spaniels.


----------



## tlamdang08

My son bought me flowers bouquet and someone just would not pose


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> My son bought me flowers bouquet and someone just would not pose
> 
> View attachment 4833512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833513


Aww, so cute! Love this cozy set up!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Aww, so cute! Love this cozy set up!


We are so busy today with cooking and cleaning, she doesn't have enough attention. That is why she kinda sad and tired after chasing me around


----------



## diane278

We’re going to the dentist because I broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical this bag is. Thanks, @meowlett for enabling me when I was undecided. My doubts are long gone.


----------



## tlamdang08

His and her choices of snacks.
My choice were green avocado smoothies.


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> We’re going to the dentist because I broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical this bag is. Thanks, @meowlett for enabling me when I was undecided. My doubts are long gone.
> View attachment 4833892


Hope your dentist was able to fix your crown quickly! 


tlamdang08 said:


> His and her choices of snacks.
> My choice were green avocado smoothies.
> View attachment 4834144
> View attachment 4834145


Your smoothie looks so creamy! Yum!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> We’re going to the dentist because I broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical this bag is. Thanks, @meowlett for enabling me when I was undecided. My doubts are long gone.
> View attachment 4833892


Going Dentist!?! OMG, so sorry....(sympathy shared, shouting over shoulder, as I run opposite direction)


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> No cooking day
> I have dumpling with extra hot oil sauce then shredded ice top with whip cream and nutmeg ground.
> TGIF
> 
> View attachment 4831812



Wow! Those dumplings have me salivating all over my screen  They look yummylicious!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

diane278 said:


> A typical morning....just having another cup of coffee....
> View attachment 4831326



I was just thinking about getting the same tea mug. Can you put it in the dishwasher though?


----------



## tlamdang08

This fruit dessert I just learn how to scoop whole balls. Thanks for


MaryAndDogs said:


> Wow! Those dumplings have me salivating all over my screen  They look yummylicious!


yummm, I bought 9boxes (6 individual pack/box). Went to Costco three time last week.
They are on sale at Costco right now. Limit 3 boxes at a time


----------



## diane278

MaryAndDogs said:


> I was just thinking about getting the same tea mug. Can you put it in the dishwasher though?


It’s NOT recommended. Nor the microwave...  I had wanted to microwave some nachos on one of the plates but read the booklet and the gold edging was at risk if I did.  But it’s so pretty & fun that I enjoy it, even if I do need to hand wash it....since I’m nearly always home these days anyway. I only bought a few pieces because I figured I could take care of those....and so far, so good.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

diane278 said:


> It’s NOT recommended. Nor the microwave...  I had wanted to microwave some nachos on one of the plates but read the booklet and the gold edging was at risk if I did.  But it’s so pretty & fun that I enjoy it, even if I do need to hand wash it....since I’m nearly always home these days anyway. I only bought a few pieces because I figured I could take care of those....and so far, so good.



I guess I could live with washing one tea cup by hand  But my husband absolutely refuses to be ruled by "demands of things" so the cup would end up in the dishwasher sooner or later anyway  It is so pretty, though!


----------



## Chrismin

Are those the bibigo ones ? I love them ... more than I should 


tlamdang08 said:


> This fruit dessert I just learn how to scoop whole balls. Thanks for
> 
> yummm, I bought 9boxes (6 individual pack/box). Went to Costco three time last week.
> They are on sale at Costco right now. Limit 3 boxes at a time


----------



## diane278

MaryAndDogs said:


> I guess I could live with washing one tea cup by hand  But my husband absolutely refuses to be ruled by "demands of things" so the cup would end up in the dishwasher sooner or later anyway  It is so pretty, though!


I figure I’ll hand wash for the next several months, but ultimately, the day will come when I stick them in the dishwasher too! I knew this going in, which is why I just bought a few pieces.


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Are those the bibigo ones ? I love them ... more than I should


Yup, that’s  the one!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

In a little known star system...


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> In a little known star system...
> View attachment 4835447


More! More!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> In a little known star system...
> View attachment 4835447


Only one ? That was my reaction when I scrolled down and see nothing    
I am glad that you are back!  Looking forward for the next story.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sf_newyorker said:


> In a little known star system...
> View attachment 4835447



I‘m scared.


----------



## tlamdang08

I have welcomed a baby kelly pocket wallet into my black/blue family.


----------



## tlamdang08

Silence treatment after reading Dr’s email


----------



## Chrismin

Hope everything is ok ..


tlamdang08 said:


> Silence treatment after reading Dr’s email
> 
> View attachment 4836316


----------



## sf_newyorker

I intend to tie up/in the stories!


diane278 said:


> More! More!





tlamdang08 said:


> Only one ? That was my reaction when I scrolled down and see nothing
> I am glad that you are back!  Looking forward for the next story.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I‘m scared.


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Hope everything is ok ..


I have to calculate/monitor my sugar level. Will be tired some from now on   
Thanks for caring


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Silence treatment after reading Dr’s email
> 
> View attachment 4836316


I second that: everything okay? I know you had bloodwork done recently. I just completed my yearly physical and all appears well. Still waiting for some other results though -here’s to good health to us all


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I second that: everything okay? I know you had bloodwork done recently. I just completed my yearly physical and all appears well. Still waiting for some other results though -here’s to good health to us all


 Congratulations on your good health!
 Good health forever.
I am ok just add more work before I eat and change all my habits of eating if I want good health for many years to come. 
Thank God that I don't have to add additional pills on top of my regular basis pills for now.
Thank you for caring


----------



## sf_newyorker

A Visual Study: _The Bicoastal Triple Quad (rige pop mug) Phenomenon _

::





_Cool & Mellow California Blue - Yellow_

::



_[fill in the blank] New York Red_


----------



## BV Girl

tlamdang08 said:


> I have welcomed a baby kelly pocket wallet into my black/blue family.
> 
> View attachment 4836076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836077


Hi! Love your collection! May I ask what leather is your smooth Black B?  It’s lovely!


----------



## tlamdang08

BV Girl said:


> Hi! Love your collection! May I ask what leather is your smooth Black B?  It’s lovely!


Thank you  that is Black Box Birkin 30


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I second that: everything okay? I know you had bloodwork done recently. I just completed my yearly physical and all appears well. Still waiting for some other results though -here’s to good health to us all





tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on your good health!
> Good health forever.
> I am ok just add more work before I eat and change all my habits of eating if I want good health for many years to come.
> Thank God that I don't have to add additional pills on top of my regular basis pills for now.
> Thank you for caring



Hear, hear to good health for us all!   
I hope we all are well, both physically and mentally, for many more years to come.


----------



## tlamdang08

I decided to use both of my baby kelly wallets.
One holds cash, the other for cards.

My b25 is getting heavier.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sorry, 
Diane, 
I am flooding this thread today   
My new corner for virtual life, selfie life


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Sorry,
> Diane,
> I am flooding this thread today
> My new corner for virtual life, selfie life
> 
> View attachment 4836672


No apologies.  Flood it all you want.  This is meant to be a place to hang out during the stress of covid. While things have loosened up in some places, we’re still dealing with it. And, at the same time, the regular life challenges don’t stop....


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08, I love that ornate mirror!

I have some partially completed projects that I need to finish.....I’m slow....


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Silence treatment after reading Dr’s email
> 
> View attachment 4836316


Are you ok, @tlamdang08 ?


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Are you ok, @tlamdang08 ?


I will be fine  thank you for asking. MORE WORK with food for me than before . Still cooking good food but can not consume them.thewhole different menu just for me that no one in my family would like to join in.
Meanwhile, I am taking a day off just to do nothing


----------



## Chrismin

Good for you
Sometimes ya just need a scheduled so nothing day !


tlamdang08 said:


> I will be fine  thank you for asking. MORE WORK with food for me than before . Still cooking good food but can not consume them.thewhole different menu just for me that no one in my family would like to join in.
> Meanwhile, I am taking a day off just to do nothing


----------



## tlamdang08

Smurf’s face  






My son said Mario’s face ” Luigi”


----------



## Chrismin

Omg is the fruit in the background the Taiwanese fruit? I forgot what it’s called ... some type of “apple” .. I’ve never seen it in the states - had it in Taiwan maybe 10+ y ago?


tlamdang08 said:


> Smurf’s face
> 
> View attachment 4837458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837459
> 
> My son said Mario’s face ” Luigi”


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Omg is the fruit in the background the Taiwanese fruit? I forgot what it’s called ... some type of “apple” .. I’ve never seen it in the states - had it in Taiwan maybe 10+ y ago?


Rose apple bell fruit


----------



## Chrismin

Yesss!
So good - never had anything like it !❤️


tlamdang08 said:


> Rose apple bell fruit
> 
> View attachment 4837480


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Smurf’s face
> 
> View attachment 4837458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837459
> 
> My son said Mario’s face ” Luigi”



That is too cute! 

I think it’s time for me to make some forbidden rice. It’s my favorite. And it looks so good with vegetables.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Well, look who’s in town for a visit...Kousin Kelly. She’s auditioning for role as second home bag, subject to condition assessment from @docride and spa vacay in Montana. Born in 1983, same year I married, so a sentimental favorite.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> That is too cute!
> 
> I think it’s time for me to make some forbidden rice. It’s my favorite. And it looks so good with vegetables.


I just find out Costco has Indian Rice which is good for me. But I am debating between Korean brown rice and Indian rice.
 For you may be a bag of 5 lbs will last for a whole year?


----------



## sf_newyorker

:


:


:


:


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast with granola/ yogurts /avocado/ strawberries / dry grapes
A small coffee with skim milk.
Yoga pose  
My fur baby refuses to stay on her mat


----------



## Purseloco

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with granola/ yogurts /avocado/ strawberries / dry grapes
> A small coffee with skim milk.
> Yoga pose
> My fur baby refuses to stay on her mat
> 
> View attachment 4838388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838389


Now that is the way to chill!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with granola/ yogurts /avocado/ strawberries / dry grapes
> A small coffee with skim milk.
> Yoga pose
> My fur baby refuses to stay on her mat
> 
> View attachment 4838388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838389



Such a yummy and healthy breakfast!  Happy Friday!


----------



## diane278

I’ve bought a “less than perfect” scarf to use for “Projects”. Originally, I planned to decoupage it onto a lamp shade. But once it  arrived, I realized it wouldn’t  work for that.  Today’s goal is to distract myself with “deconstruction” and then (Hopefully) have an epiphany that leads to some sort of reconstruction. There are no guarantees on this but, by posting here, I’m at least making a commitment to getting something done.
This is a screen shot of it:


----------



## tlamdang08

Purseloco said:


> Now that is the way to chill!





loh said:


> Such a yummy and healthy breakfast!  Happy Friday!


Thank you For keepIng My spirit high


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with granola/ yogurts /avocado/ strawberries / dry grapes
> A small coffee with skim milk.
> Yoga pose
> My fur baby refuses to stay on her mat
> 
> View attachment 4838388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838389


such a lovely scenic repast! and furbaby knows where her tummy is coolest—ahhhhhh, concrete!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose apple bell fruit
> 
> View attachment 4837480


This is my favorite fruit of all time... I can’t seem to find any in California though... I’m so jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast with granola/ yogurts /avocado/ strawberries / dry grapes
> A small coffee with skim milk.
> Yoga pose
> My fur baby refuses to stay on her mat
> 
> View attachment 4838388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838389


Looks like a yummy and healthy breakfast!


----------



## passion.du.jour

diane278 said:


> I’ve bought a “less than perfect” scarf to use for “Projects”. Originally, I planned to decoupage it onto a lamp shade. But once it  arrived, I realized it wouldn’t  work for that.  Today’s goal is to distract myself with “deconstruction” and then (Hopefully) have an epiphany that leads to some sort of reconstruction. There are no guarantees on this but, by posting here, I’m at least making a commitment to getting something done.
> This is a screen shot of it:
> View attachment 4838566


Very pretty scarf! Looking forward to seeing your project!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Looks like a yummy and healthy breakfast!


Today, I reverse it. Eat sweet for breakfast and will have a healthy lunch!!!
I eat one small corner! Half a cup of coffee with whipped cream.
I  lost almost 3 lbs in three days.


----------



## diane278

Well, I’m not finished, but I did manage to get some progress with my scarf project. I ironed a firming mesh onto the back and then cut up the ribbon motifs into appliqués. So far, I’ve just used double-sided tape to put them on things, as I’m not sure where they’ll end up. Some of the edges got frayed as I moved them around and need trimming....

Here they are laid out. This is when I was thinking they’d make a nice garland hanging along the mantel....except that I’d never use it...so I abandoned that idea


Here are some on the glass cylinder I use for the face masks I keep handy by the door.


And here’s the rubber glove dispenser.


and the current orphans that don’t have a home yet....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I’m not finished, but I did manage to get some progress with my scarf project. I ironed a firming mesh onto the back and then cut up the ribbon motifs into appliqués. So far, I’ve just used double-sided tape to put them on things, as I’m not sure where they’ll end up. Some of the edges got frayed as I moved them around and need trimming....
> 
> Here they are laid out. This is when I was thinking they’d make a nice garland hanging along the mantel....except that I’d never use it...so I abandoned that idea
> View attachment 4839486
> 
> Here are some on the glass cylinder I use for the face masks I keep handy by the door.
> View attachment 4839489
> 
> And here’s the rubber glove dispenser.
> View attachment 4839491
> 
> and the current orphans that don’t have a home yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839517


Love your ideas of glass display, beautiful and unique, enjoyable too.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Well, I’m not finished, but I did manage to get some progress with my scarf project. I ironed a firming mesh onto the back and then cut up the ribbon motifs into appliqués. So far, I’ve just used double-sided tape to put them on things, as I’m not sure where they’ll end up. Some of the edges got frayed as I moved them around and need trimming....
> 
> Here they are laid out. This is when I was thinking they’d make a nice garland hanging along the mantel....except that I’d never use it...so I abandoned that idea
> View attachment 4839486
> 
> Here are some on the glass cylinder I use for the face masks I keep handy by the door.
> View attachment 4839489
> 
> And here’s the rubber glove dispenser.
> View attachment 4839491
> 
> and the current orphans that don’t have a home yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839517


such fun! they look 3-Dimensional.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Auntie (aka “me”), when confronted by the sugar-powered kidlets at the holiday gathering. For those in the U.S., have a safe and enjoyable Labor Day weekend.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> Auntie (aka “me”), when confronted by the sugar-powered kidlets at the holiday gathering. For those in the U.S., have a safe and enjoyable Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4840214



Cute!  Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> Auntie (aka “me”), when confronted by the sugar-powered kidlets at the holiday gathering. For those in the U.S., have a safe and enjoyable Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4840214


Lilliputians with better taste than rope for tying up the giants! so enjoy your vignettes.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Auntie (aka “me”), when confronted by the sugar-powered kidlets at the holiday gathering. For those in the U.S., have a safe and enjoyable Labor Day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4840214


I love it! and I can relate...


----------



## tlamdang08

Join me for a light lunch, please  
Smoothies with honeydew (main ingredient) strawberries/ jello (lime flavor )
A cup of ginger tea
One small banana cream puff
One slide lotus pig figure moon cake


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Join me for a light lunch, please
> Smoothies with honeydew (main ingredient) strawberries/ jello (lime flavor )
> A cup of ginger tea
> One small banana cream puff
> One slide lotus pig figure moon cake
> 
> View attachment 4840394


Today I had my favorite light lunch of slices of Fuji apple and pepper jack cheese....I’m a bit addicted to Fuji apples.


----------



## xy9794

tlamdang08 said:


> Here I go. Joining the H coffee club
> 7:00AM
> View attachment 4828553
> 
> 9:00 am making a flower organizer ( thanks for the Passifolia  )
> View attachment 4828556
> 
> 10 Am ( spending 1-hour thinking, finding a good place for it.)
> The winner: front passenger seat
> View attachment 4828559
> 
> 
> Last night I made a new organizer for the Picotin
> View attachment 4828552



I think you’re the most crafty person here. So many helpful ideas


----------



## tlamdang08

xy9794 said:


> I think you’re the most crafty person here. So many helpful ideas


Awh  thank you


----------



## diane278

I’m not sure when I stopped eating “meals” but I’ve always grazed to some degree. Now the first couple of hours in the morning are coffee. But I’m at least using the Passifolia coffee mug again.


----------



## shrpthorn

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4840923


I am seriously considering getting the Passiflora coffee mug (love orchids and it is decorated inside & out - much nicer IRL than H.com shows) but where are on earth did you get the prefect "plate" for it? I did not see it as part of the set - at least at my boutique. Thx.


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> I am seriously considering getting the Passiflora coffee mug (love orchids and it is decorated inside & out - much nicer IRL than H.com shows) but where are on earth did you get the prefect "plate" for it? I did not see it as part of the set - at least at my boutique. Thx.


It’s not part of the Passifolia collection.  I googled _leaf shaped plates _and it came up (among many others). I thought this one would work best for me, even though it’s more casual. I would have preferred a matching saucer but they’re only available with the cups. You’re the second person who’s asked about it, so here’s a link.  These are sold in pairs. I think the Passifolia pieces upgrade the plates visually.








						Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
					

Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




					www.wayfair.com


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m not sure when I stopped eating “meals” but I’ve always grazed to some degree. Now the first couple of hours in the morning are coffee. But I’m at least using the Passifolia coffee mug again.
> 
> View attachment 4840923


Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222


Love this table setting - you've managed to make your own passifolia table decor from nature!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Love this table setting - you've managed to make your own passifolia table decor from nature!


I saved a lot right


----------



## Chrismin

Looks amazing ! 


tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> I saved a lot right


You're just too talented -  It is a feast for the eyes!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Looks amazing !





Bagaholic222 said:


> You're just too talented -  It is a feast for the eyes!


Yah, thank you for enjoying!!!! 
 Thank you


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222


 You’re amazing! That’s stunning!


----------



## tlamdang08

deserts mochi cakes ( durian, taro, peach, matcha flavor) with peach tea


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You’re amazing! That’s stunning!


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222



Love this!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222



You honestly outdo yourself each time you share these wonderful table settings. If I were lucky enough to be your neighbor, I’d find an excuse or reason to ring your doorbell several times a week, say around lunch time.


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> Love this!


Thank you 



sf_newyorker said:


> You honestly outdo yourself each time you share these wonderful table settings. If I were lucky enough to be your neighbor, I’d find an excuse or reason to ring your doorbell several times a week, say around lunch time.


I wish that too. I always have lunch with some friends at my house or outside. I missed those times.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You’re amazing! That’s stunning!


I thought last night I have say Thsnk you to you. But somw how I forgot. 
I won't be creative if you have not shared your none-H plate.you inspired me


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I thought last night I have say Thsnk you to you. But somw how I forgot.
> I won't be creative if you have not shared your none-H plate.you inspired me


And thank you for inspiring me to up my game with what I include in my daily grazing. Living alone, it’s too easy to fall into a food rut.  Yesterday, I made a curried broccoli sauce over wild rice. More veggies...fewer carbs....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> And thank you for inspiring me to up my game with what I include in my daily grazing. Living alone, it’s too easy to fall into a food rut.  Yesterday, I made a curried broccoli sauce over wild rice. More veggies...fewer carbs....


I have not had a single rice in my meal last week. I think I can do it with our rice. I have learned rice vermicelli will not add carb into our blood. So I change the menu from rice to rice vermicelli.


----------



## diane278

Contact lenses cannot be made strong enough for all my needs. So, when reading, I wear prescription reading glasses over my contacts. (When I was a child and wore glasses daily, kids used to call me “4 eyes”. Joke’s on them! Now I’m “6 eyes!”) 

Anyway, I’m no longer using my former H mug as it’s much smaller than the Passifolia one.  Now it holds my reading glasses when I’m not using them. It reduces my need to search for wherever I may have left them....


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Contact lenses cannot be made strong enough for all my needs. So, when reading, I wear prescription reading glasses over my contacts. (When I was a child and wore glasses daily, kids used to call me “4 eyes”. Joke’s on them! Now I’m “6 eyes!”)
> 
> Anyway, I’m no longer using my former H mug as it’s much smaller than the Passifolia one.  Now it holds my reading glasses when I’m not using them. It reduces my need to search for wherever I may have left them....
> 
> View attachment 4841790


I know how much you love H and I don't think I could ever be as stylish as you (although you are an anonymous stranger on the web, you are my style hero ever since I saw the inside of your fridge) but I have an owl glass stand. If you google them, some are tacky beyond belief but some are really cute. I don't know if you like it but if you ever want to switch out the much, I can picture a white or wooden owl with your glasses on it. it would suit you.


----------



## diane278

@Egel....Thank you! I really love repurposing things. I forget about my fridge. Sometimes people open the door and just stand there.  It’s sometimes a challenge that I value aesthetics over practically. I’m going to check out the owl eyeglass holders. Thanks for the suggestion....


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I know how much you love H and I don't think I could ever be as stylish as you (although you are an anonymous stranger on the web, you are my style hero ever since I saw the inside of your fridge) but I have an owl glass stand. If you google them, some are tacky beyond belief but some are really cute. I don't know if you like it but if you ever want to switch out the much, I can picture a white or wooden owl with your glasses on it. it would suit you.



I found one that’s perfect for me!  It may be here within a week....although shipping seems to be a bit erratic these days....thanks again! I never would have thought of this on my own.


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I found one that’s perfect for me!  It may be here within a week....although shipping seems to be a bit erratic these days....thanks again! I never would have thought of this on my own.


You're welcome. I didn't think of this myself though, of all places I stumbled upon it in a gift shop of a church. It looked so comical and I was tired of misplacing my glasses. Or not tired of misplacing them but just spend so much time trying to find them again.

I do hope the owl reaches you and hope even more we can see it dressed up in H.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Inspiration from your non-H plate, I cut my own banana leaves from my backyard to create a mat for my table.
> Here is steam rice rolls with H table wear  and banana leaves
> 
> View attachment 4841220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841222


This looks delicious! And loving the layout with the banana leaves!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Contact lenses cannot be made strong enough for all my needs. So, when reading, I wear prescription reading glasses over my contacts. (When I was a child and wore glasses daily, kids used to call me “4 eyes”. Joke’s on them! Now I’m “6 eyes!”)
> 
> Anyway, I’m no longer using my former H mug as it’s much smaller than the Passifolia one.  Now it holds my reading glasses when I’m not using them. It reduces my need to search for wherever I may have left them....
> 
> View attachment 4841790


lovely idea.


----------



## shrpthorn

diane278 said:


> It’s not part of the Passifolia collection.  I googled _leaf shaped plates _and it came up (among many others). I thought this one would work best for me, even though it’s more casual. I would have preferred a matching saucer but they’re only available with the cups. You’re the second person who’s asked about it, so here’s a link.  These are sold in pairs. I think the Passifolia pieces upgrade the plates visually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
> 
> 
> Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wayfair.com


Thanks for this. After a bit of searching I was able to find this plate from a vendor with shipping to my country in local currency! Now off to call my SA to check availability of the coffee cup at my local boutique. I think the plate looks great with the cup, and coincidentally "vegetable" dishes are on trend right now.


----------



## tlamdang08

Egel said:


> I know how much you love H and I don't think I could ever be as stylish as you (although you are an anonymous stranger on the web, you are my style hero ever since I saw the inside of your fridge) but I have an owl glass stand. If you google them, some are tacky beyond belief but some are really cute. I don't know if you like it but if you ever want to switch out the much, I can picture a white or wooden owl with your glasses on it. it would suit you.





diane278 said:


> Contact lenses cannot be made strong enough for all my needs. So, when reading, I wear prescription reading glasses over my contacts. (When I was a child and wore glasses daily, kids used to call me “4 eyes”. Joke’s on them! Now I’m “6 eyes!”)
> 
> Anyway, I’m no longer using my former H mug as it’s much smaller than the Passifolia one.  Now it holds my reading glasses when I’m not using them. It reduces my need to search for wherever I may have left them....
> 
> View attachment 4841790


Awwh, thanks for your suggestions. I myself have many glasses lay around almost every Rooms my house. I will copy this. I have six cups and my kids refuse to use them because they are afraid they will break them. And I hate to see them lay quite in the package.


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> This looks delicious! And loving the layout with the banana leaves!


Thank you. And if you have not bored at banana leaves. Maybe I will present another dish. Chicken salad decorates just like how it should present in the countryside of Viet Nam. ( exclude the H plates  )


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> Thanks for this. After a bit of searching I was able to find this plate from a vendor with shipping to my country in local currency! Now off to call my SA to check availability of the coffee cup at my local boutique. I think the plate looks great with the cup, and coincidentally "vegetable" dishes are on trend right now.


I’m glad you found the plate.
To clarify, there is a Passifolia coffee “_cup” _and matching saucer. It is smaller than the large coffee “_mug“ _that I purchased. I think the cup is 10oz while the mug is 14oz.  (There is also a tea cup & saucer and I think there is also a breakfast cup & saucer. I don’t know the sizes of those...)


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. And if you have not bored at banana leaves. Maybe I will present another dish. Chicken salad decorates just like how it should present in the countryside of Viet Nam. ( exclude the H plates  )
> 
> View attachment 4842058


When will Restaurant @tlamdang08 be open for indoor dining?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> When will Restaurant @tlamdang08 be open for indoor dining?


anytime for you, my dear


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. And if you have not bored at banana leaves. Maybe I will present another dish. Chicken salad decorates just like how it should present in the countryside of Viet Nam. ( exclude the H plates  )
> 
> View attachment 4842058


That looks yummy AND healthy! Can you share the recipe?!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> That looks yummy AND healthy! Can you share the recipe?!


I don't have an exact measurement But I will try my best to describe for you to easy to achieve.
Things you need:
2 chicken breasts (small size or 1 size large)
1 cabbage ( small)
1 carrot (medium / optional)
1 onion (white or yellow )
1 green mango (use half / optional)
1 cucumber (medium size / optional)
1 bunch of Thai basils
1 bunch of  laksa leaves
1 whole ginger (medium size)
3,4 cloves
1 anistar
Fish sauce
Lemon

How to process:
Bring a medium pot of water seasoning with mushroom seasoning+ salt and pepper +  cloves+ anistar+ chicken breasts + half an onion to boil. Let's boil for 5 minutes, skimming all the foam to have a clear broth. Let's boil for another 5mins or until they are done. Turn off the heat but don't take anything out yet. ( if you need to take them out, pour chicken into a bowl of cold water to keep them soft and white)

cabbage : clean and cut in smaller thin fibers.
Carrot: clean-cut into thin fibers
Onion: peel and slice into fibers but let them sit in a bowl of cold water to make sure they are not bitter.
Cucumber: peel and clean the melon out then slice into thin strips.
Same with mango
If you have bean sprout. Throw them into a salad to make it crunchy too.

Sauces:

Vinegar sauce
You will need vinegar or lemon/lime, water, sugar, a pin of salt and pepper, 1 teaspoon of oil.
Usually I mix like a sweet and sour vinegar sauce then I add half a teaspoon of fish sauce ( concentrate, but if you happen to have a good diluted fish sauce leftover add one teaspoon)

Ginger fish sauce
Clean, minced ginger
1 Lemon : squeezed into the water take 1 teaspoon
2 tablespoon fish sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
Mixed them well, adjust taste to your liking. I like it sweet so I add more water and sugar+ fresh chili)

Mix the vinegar sauce with all the veggies and shredded chicken breasts. . Let it soak for about 15 minutes.
clean the basils and laksa leaves.
Then mixed all ingredients  together use chopstick to help you mixed throughout.

Eat with ginger fish sauce + shrimp chips ( brand Sa Giang is the best)

Decorate with chopped peanuts and fried onion.

Only mixed enough to eat. do not let them leftover in the mix vinegar sauce.

I hope I am clear enough for you to happy with your result.
If you are not sure about the measurement parts. Please Google for ginger fish sauces.
The dish only good if your ginger fish sauce is good and your vinegar sauce is also important.

(Next time I will do with the measurement just in case anyone is interested.)


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't have an exact measurement But I will try my best to describe for you to easy to achieve.
> Things you need:
> 2 chicken breasts (small size or 1 size large)
> 1 cabbage ( small)
> 1 carrot (medium / optional)
> 1 onion (white or yellow )
> 1 green mango (use half / optional)
> 1 cucumber (medium size / optional)
> 1 bunch of Thai basils
> 1 bunch of  laksa leaves
> 1 whole ginger (medium size)
> 3,4 cloves
> 1 anistar
> Fish sauce
> Lemon
> 
> How to process:
> Bring a medium pot of water seasoning with mushroom seasoning+ salt and pepper +  cloves+ anistar+ chicken breasts + half an onion to boil. Let's boil for 5 minutes, skimming all the foam to have a clear broth. Let's boil for another 5mins or until they are done. Turn off the heat but don't take anything out yet. ( if you need to take them out, pour chicken into a bowl of cold water to keep them soft and white)
> 
> cabbage : clean and cut in smaller thin fibers.
> Carrot: clean-cut into thin fibers
> Onion: peel and slice into fibers but let them sit in a bowl of cold water to make sure they are not bitter.
> Cucumber: peel and clean the melon out then slice into thin strips.
> Same with mango
> If you have bean sprout. Throw them into a salad to make it crunchy too.
> 
> Sauces:
> 
> Vinegar sauce
> You will need vinegar or lemon/lime, water, sugar, a pin of salt and pepper, 1 teaspoon of oil.
> Usually I mix like a sweet and sour vinegar sauce then I add half a teaspoon of fish sauce ( concentrate, but if you happen to have a good diluted fish sauce leftover add one teaspoon)
> 
> Ginger fish sauce
> Clean, minced ginger
> 1 Lemon : squeezed into the water take 1 teaspoon
> 2 tablespoon fish sauce
> 1 tablespoon sugar
> Mixed them well, adjust taste to your liking. I like it sweet so I add more water and sugar+ fresh chili)
> 
> Mix the vinegar sauce with all the veggies and shredded chicken breasts. . Let it soak for about 15 minutes.
> clean the basils and laksa leaves.
> Then mixed all ingredients  together use chopstick to help you mixed throughout.
> 
> Eat with ginger fish sauce
> 
> Decorate with chopped peanuts and fried onion.
> 
> Only mixed enough to eat. do not let them leftover in the mix vinegar sauce.
> 
> I hope I am clear enough for you to happy with your result.
> If you are not sure about the measurement parts. Please Google for ginger fish sauces.
> The dish only good if your ginger fish sauce is good and your vinegar sauce is also important.
> 
> (Next time I will do with the measurement just in case anyone is interested.)



This is so great. Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> This is so great. Thank you!


 I forgot Shrimp chips ( the brand Sa Giang is the best that I like )


----------



## annie9999

All this talk about Passifolia- I'm in.  Hopefully I can manage not to break them and then maybe I'll add more.


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> View attachment 4842687
> 
> 
> All this talk about Passifolia- I'm in.  Hopefully I can manage not to break them and then maybe I'll add more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842687


Those were my thoughts exactly! Breakage can be a challenge here....And it’s only me! I have no one else to blame....


----------



## diane278

The original Covid currency....at least this part of the pandemic seems to be over.....in a pot that once housed a small “tree” on my mothers patio.


I posted a similar photo in another thread (minimalism) awhile back (without the H ribbon) but I don’t think I posted here. My apologies if I did.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't have an exact measurement But I will try my best to describe for you to easy to achieve.
> Things you need:
> 2 chicken breasts (small size or 1 size large)
> 1 cabbage ( small)
> 1 carrot (medium / optional)
> 1 onion (white or yellow )
> 1 green mango (use half / optional)
> 1 cucumber (medium size / optional)
> 1 bunch of Thai basils
> 1 bunch of  laksa leaves
> 1 whole ginger (medium size)
> 3,4 cloves
> 1 anistar
> Fish sauce
> Lemon
> 
> How to process:
> Bring a medium pot of water seasoning with mushroom seasoning+ salt and pepper +  cloves+ anistar+ chicken breasts + half an onion to boil. Let's boil for 5 minutes, skimming all the foam to have a clear broth. Let's boil for another 5mins or until they are done. Turn off the heat but don't take anything out yet. ( if you need to take them out, pour chicken into a bowl of cold water to keep them soft and white)
> 
> cabbage : clean and cut in smaller thin fibers.
> Carrot: clean-cut into thin fibers
> Onion: peel and slice into fibers but let them sit in a bowl of cold water to make sure they are not bitter.
> Cucumber: peel and clean the melon out then slice into thin strips.
> Same with mango
> If you have bean sprout. Throw them into a salad to make it crunchy too.
> 
> Sauces:
> 
> Vinegar sauce
> You will need vinegar or lemon/lime, water, sugar, a pin of salt and pepper, 1 teaspoon of oil.
> Usually I mix like a sweet and sour vinegar sauce then I add half a teaspoon of fish sauce ( concentrate, but if you happen to have a good diluted fish sauce leftover add one teaspoon)
> 
> Ginger fish sauce
> Clean, minced ginger
> 1 Lemon : squeezed into the water take 1 teaspoon
> 2 tablespoon fish sauce
> 1 tablespoon sugar
> Mixed them well, adjust taste to your liking. I like it sweet so I add more water and sugar+ fresh chili)
> 
> Mix the vinegar sauce with all the veggies and shredded chicken breasts. . Let it soak for about 15 minutes.
> clean the basils and laksa leaves.
> Then mixed all ingredients  together use chopstick to help you mixed throughout.
> 
> Eat with ginger fish sauce + shrimp chips ( brand Sa Giang is the best)
> 
> Decorate with chopped peanuts and fried onion.
> 
> Only mixed enough to eat. do not let them leftover in the mix vinegar sauce.
> 
> I hope I am clear enough for you to happy with your result.
> If you are not sure about the measurement parts. Please Google for ginger fish sauces.
> The dish only good if your ginger fish sauce is good and your vinegar sauce is also important.
> 
> (Next time I will do with the measurement just in case anyone is interested.)


Thank you for sharing!!! I think it's clear enough for me to give it a try...


----------



## tlamdang08

I am taking a break from my kitchen today.
Pick up a sushi plate at my favorite local restaurant. And then ask my Hubby to eat more than half for me.   I have to stay with my yogurt and fruits.
and a new project going on later. ( just got a package )
Will be back with the picture.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The original Covid currency....at least this part of the pandemic seems to be over.....in a pot that once housed a small “tree” on my mothers patio.
> View attachment 4842847
> 
> I posted a similar photo in another thread (minimalism) awhile back (without the H ribbon) but I don’t think I posted here. My apologies if I did.


Love! I would never thought of this idea.


----------



## sf_newyorker

This is completely non-H related but certainly something that causes some of us to consider sheltering in place even more today, especially Bay Area residents. My home state continues to burn and the images captured today are devastating. I was born and raised in San Francisco. I’ve seen fires but never to the extent of such environmental impact. To my fellow Californians - be safe and stay well.

Morbidly speaking, today’s images fuel my darker imagination. And my sister and cousin commented that the sky even appears like a warped shade of H orange.



-


-


-


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> This is completely non-H related but certainly something that causes some of us to consider sheltering in place even more today, especially Bay Area residents. My home state continues to burn and the images captured today are devastating. I was born and raised in San Francisco. I’ve seen fires but never to the extent of such environmental impact. To my fellow Californians - be safe and stay well.
> 
> Morbidly speaking, today’s images fuel my darker imagination. And my sister and cousin commented that the sky even appears like a warped shade of H orange.
> 
> View attachment 4843224
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843222
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843223
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843225


 SD DECLARE State of Emergency  yesterday


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> This is completely non-H related but certainly something that causes some of us to consider sheltering in place even more today, especially Bay Area residents. My home state continues to burn and the images captured today are devastating. I was born and raised in San Francisco. I’ve seen fires but never to the extent of such environmental impact. To my fellow Californians - be safe and stay well.
> 
> Morbidly speaking, today’s images fuel my darker imagination. And my sister and cousin commented that the sky even appears like a warped shade of H orange.
> 
> View attachment 4843224
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843222
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843223
> 
> -
> View attachment 4843225


My heart weeps for California, loved living there in the ‘80s. blessings, jb


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> SD DECLARE State of Emergency  yesterday


----------



## diane278

The sky in California’s Central Valley today.  Smokey...


----------



## sf_newyorker

::


::


::


::


----------



## MissSteph

There are my absolute favorite.  Evoke such sweet childhood memories.  Many people can grow them in southern California. No such luck up north though. 



tlamdang08 said:


> Rose apple bell fruit
> 
> View attachment 4837480





passion.du.jour said:


> This is my favorite fruit of all time... I can’t seem to find any in California though... I’m so jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Woohoo,  flexible LED strip lights 
It is not hard to do but it is time consuming   But I will do it again for my closet.
Love this project.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Woohoo,  flexible LED strip lights
> It is not hard to do but it is time consuming   But I will do it again for my closet.
> Love this project.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843481


Love this!


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> I am taking a break from my kitchen today.
> Pick up a sushi plate at my favorite local restaurant. And then ask my Hubby to eat more than half for me.   I have to stay with my yogurt and fruits.
> and a new project going on later. ( just got a package )
> Will be back with the picture.
> 
> View attachment 4843157



I need to grow a banana leaf tree!


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> I need to grow a banana leaf tree!


They bring back my childhood memories. Keep my spirit high. And they look nice on table. To help it prolong the freshness I keep them in refrigerator.
 

you can also use leaves from Bird of Paradises bushes.


----------



## diane278

carabelli888 said:


> I need to grow a banana leaf tree!


+1


----------



## diane278

coffee & oatmeal....trying to reduce my carb intake.  
TBH, oatmeal has never been my thing. I ate a few bites of the oatmeal and tossed the rest.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> coffee & oatmeal....trying to reduce my carb intake.
> TBH, oatmeal has never been my thing. I ate a few bites of the oatmeal and tossed the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843800


Coffee and oatmeal have been my breakfast staples the last month. I switched from yogurt/granola/fruits to oatmeal/fruits. Surprisingly, I like plain oatmeal (I didn’t as a kid). I also throw in blueberries and a banana. I’m ever conscious about my carb intake as well. Diabetes and heart disease swim in my gene pool so I fight back as naturally as possible. So far so good; fingers crossed - knock on wood. I should get that gorgeous bowl next...


----------



## diane278

I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.

I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.
> 
> I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....
> View attachment 4843986


sometimes you have to be bad to be better


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.
> 
> I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....
> View attachment 4843986


If it weren't for the plastic on the fortune cookie you'd never know it was takeout.   
(Once again, those plates are TDF!)


----------



## tlamdang08

Although I don't eat a lot I cooked a lot.    Can help it.
Here is my morning


Then baking but adopted the lazy way from my son.
The first batch I used the omelet side and the result we're around burning cake. But inside is super moist. Love it though.




My husband is stealing  a raspberries while I am almost done taking picture
	

		
			
		

		
	



You can see the tips of his chopsticks  
Besides all of the excitement on the kitchen island, dinner is cooking on the other side


----------



## diane278

Chrismin said:


> sometimes you have to be bad to be better


You’re right! It’s made me more determined to keep trying.... 



bagnut1 said:


> If it weren't for the plastic on the fortune cookie you'd never know it was takeout.
> (Once again, those plates are TDF!)


I included it wrapped because everything else looked so good. When I chose the bowl, I intentionally chose a small one.  I was thinking it would help me limit the size of the servings of yogurt that I tend to overindulge in.  In this case, it only held half of the order, so it’s size was a helpful deterrent to what could have been worse.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Although I don't eat a lot I cooked a lot.    Can help it.
> Here is my morning
> View attachment 4844013
> 
> Then baking but adopted the lazy way from my son.
> The first batch I used the omelet side and the result we're around burning cake. But inside is super moist. Love it though.
> 
> View attachment 4844015
> View attachment 4844018
> 
> My husband is stealing  a raspberries while I am almost done taking picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844025
> 
> You can see the tips of his chopsticks
> Besides all of the excitement on the kitchen island, dinner is cooking on the other side


 
Your food always looks so delicious!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.
> 
> I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....
> View attachment 4843986


Yum, Panda Express! One life (and waistline) saving reason to living in NYC: no access to a drive thru. The running joke with the family is that the only time I have McDonalds (large fries, 20 piece McNuggets w/ bbq sauce, and plain burger) is in a car in California. I will cheat only under those circumstances.


----------



## Chrismin

I need some of your will power
as these days I have none! 



sf_newyorker said:


> Yum, Panda Express! One life (and waistline) saving reason to living in NYC: no access to a drive thru. The running joke with the family is that the only time I have McDonalds (large fries, 20 piece McNuggets w/ bbq sauce, and plain burger) is in a car in California. I will cheat only under those circumstances.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Although I don't eat a lot I cooked a lot.    Can help it.
> Here is my morning
> View attachment 4844013
> 
> Then baking but adopted the lazy way from my son.
> The first batch I used the omelet side and the result we're around burning cake. But inside is super moist. Love it though.
> 
> View attachment 4844015
> View attachment 4844018
> 
> My husband is stealing  a raspberries while I am almost done taking picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844025
> 
> You can see the tips of his chopsticks
> Besides all of the excitement on the kitchen island, dinner is cooking on the other side


hahaha so very asian -- eating berries w chopsticks -- so much easier than using fork sometimes isnt it?


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> hahaha so very asian -- eating berries w chopsticks -- so much easier than using fork sometimes isnt it?


  So true!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Chrismin said:


> hahaha so very asian -- eating berries w chopsticks -- so much easier than using fork sometimes isnt it?


Many times I’ll cook with chopsticks too. Nothing beats a pair of well-used wooden chopsticks.


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.
> 
> I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....
> View attachment 4843986


Hey the panda fits right into the Passifolia pattern - I'd say it was a happy meal!


----------



## Iris Gris

Bagaholic222 said:


> Hey the panda fits right into the Passifolia pattern - I'd say it was a happy meal!


Or the Sichuan scarf! That means it's extra healthy.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’m not going to sugar-coat it. I went all in on carbs for lunch. Not only that, but I did it with *fast food*. But the positive is, based on today, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better! I can’t lie... I  honey walnut shrimp from Panda Express.
> 
> I was so close to getting home to healthy food. I drove right past Taco Bell. But then my car turned right into the PE parking lot.....
> View attachment 4843986


That‘s the problem with those “self driving” cars....


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> ::
> View attachment 4843444
> 
> ::
> View attachment 4843445
> 
> ::
> View attachment 4843446
> 
> ::


Apropos and lovely on a number of levels. All my love and good wishes to your family and friends there.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***




::
	

		
			
		

		
	



::


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your food always looks so delicious!


 
When the pandemic is gone. I will cook for you one day. 
At least will cook Pho for you.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> When the pandemic is gone. I will cook for you one day.
> At least will cook Pho for you.
> 
> View attachment 4844392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844393


I love word play and puns!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I love word play and puns!!!!!!


That will be fun with my crazy vocabulary.


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> When the pandemic is gone. I will cook for you one day.
> At least will cook Pho for you.
> 
> View attachment 4844392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844393


This looks so delicious!!! I love pho - it's comfort food for sure!


----------



## tlamdang08

I feel like I am going back to my 30ish styles


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I feel like I am going back to my 30ish styles
> 
> View attachment 4845177


looks so cute !


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I feel like I am going back to my 30ish styles
> 
> View attachment 4845177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y



You look so young that you could be in your 30’s.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> looks so cute !





diane278 said:


> You look so young that you could be in your 30’s.....


that is one of the Asian benefit
Thank you ladies


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I feel like I am going back to my 30ish styles
> 
> View attachment 4845177


Your 30s a lot cuter than mine—1980s=office attire suits with shoulder pads, pencil skirts, HIGH heels!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Your 30s a lot cuter than mine—1980s=office attire suits with shoulder pads, pencil skirts, HIGH heels!


I love the office looks    
I have none


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I love the office looks
> I have none


me neither, now


----------



## diane278

My first PB&J in months. I’m not gonna lie...it was delicious.


----------



## tlamdang08

I got this today. My first maxi slim. I have been looking for something in this color to match my Legend sandals.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I got this today. My first maxi slim. I have been looking for something in this color to match my Legend sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4845394


You’ll love how easy it is to wear the MT slim!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> I got this today. My first maxi slim. I have been looking for something in this color to match my Legend sandals.
> 
> That's the only MT I have ( but in the black/beige) I totally love it- congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> sf_newyorker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll love how easy it is to wear the MT slim!
> I'm not great at knot-tying, to say the least. How do you use it?
Click to expand...


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My first PB&J in months. I’m not gonna lie...it was delicious.
> 
> View attachment 4845357



I love me a good pb&j.  Enjoy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Here is how I will style it. Very simple knot with a Long dress.
This is a maxi twilly cut


----------



## sf_newyorker

::


::


::

***


***


----------



## Iris Gris

sf_newyorker said:


> ::
> View attachment 4845513
> 
> ::
> View attachment 4845514
> 
> ::
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4845516
> 
> ***



Do you follow Slinkachu? (*_Are you* _Slinkachu?) Seems right up your alley!


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I know how much you love H and I don't think I could ever be as stylish as you (although you are an anonymous stranger on the web, you are my style hero ever since I saw the inside of your fridge) but I have an owl glass stand. If you google them, some are tacky beyond belief but some are really cute. I don't know if you like it but if you ever want to switch out the much, I can picture a white or wooden owl with your glasses on it. it would suit you.


As soon as I saw a horse, I knew it was karma. It arrived today. I love how funky it is! And it’s drinking a cup of coffee!  I considered spray painting it orange, but the finish looks resistant, so I tied a H spaghetti bridle on it instead. Thanks for the suggestion! You can never go wrong with a horse!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Iris Gris said:


> Do you follow Slinkachu? (*_Are you* _Slinkachu?) Seems right up your alley!


He does amazing work! I’m just the grown-up version of that someone who never abandoned the childhood dream of living and exploring dangerously off-world.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I got this today. My first maxi slim. I have been looking for something in this color to match my Legend sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4845394


gorgeous!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> As soon as I saw a horse, I knew it was karma. It arrived today. I love how funky it is! And it’s drinking a cup of coffee!  I considered spray painting it orange, but the finish looks resistant, so I tied a H spaghetti bridle on it instead. Thanks for the suggestion! You can never go wrong with a horse!
> 
> View attachment 4845511
> View attachment 4845512


oh, that is too adorable!


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> As soon as I saw a horse, I knew it was karma. It arrived today. I love how funky it is! And it’s drinking a cup of coffee!  I considered spray painting it orange, but the finish looks resistant, so I tied a H spaghetti bridle on it instead. Thanks for the suggestion! You can never go wrong with a horse!
> 
> View attachment 4845511
> View attachment 4845512


You're welcome. I love the horse. The mug was gorgous on it's own but this suits you (and your glasses) so much more.


----------



## Pampelmuse

We had a little bag and scarf party. This is the ”parking space”


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Pampelmuse said:


> We had a little bag and scarf party. This is the ”parking space”
> View attachment 4845860


what a fun idea! and they go so well with your painting!


----------



## tlamdang08

Guess where I have been gone for a day? And guess what I have brought home with me?
Tada...  The H deco  presentation plate.
Can't wait for any longer I put it into action. Our Dinner.
Summer rolls with Chinese sausages


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Guess where I have been gone for a day? And guess what I have brought home with me?
> Tada...  The H deco  presentation plate.
> Can't wait for any longer I put it into action. Our Dinner.
> Summer rolls with Chinese sausages
> 
> View attachment 4846362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846368


Beautiful....both the plate and the food!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Jbizzybeetle said:


> what a fun idea! and they go so well with your painting!


Yes, I only invite people who match my interior


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Guess where I have been gone for a day? And guess what I have brought home with me?
> Tada...  The H deco  presentation plate.
> Can't wait for any longer I put it into action. Our Dinner.
> Summer rolls with Chinese sausages
> 
> View attachment 4846362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846368


I’m not sure which I’m more interested in looking ...the plates or the food!


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Guess where I have been gone for a day? And guess what I have brought home with me?
> Tada...  The H deco  presentation plate.
> Can't wait for any longer I put it into action. Our Dinner.
> Summer rolls with Chinese sausages
> 
> View attachment 4846362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846368


Please adopt me!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Please adopt me!


----------



## tlamdang08

A goodbye talk can go on and on for a while...


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> A goodbye talk can go on and on for a while...
> 
> View attachment 4846914


Beautiful top - is it a tunic?


----------



## diane278

Bagaholic222 said:


> Beautiful top - is it a tunic?


+1


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie hasn’t been checking in as much recently. Since much of the world reopened work has been very busy (still from home). But today she was playing with her new “And The Winner Is” scarf and trying to decide if it will fit in the game room once framed. Seems to be a WINNER!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> A goodbye talk can go on and on for a while...
> 
> View attachment 4846914


goodbye to...?....I’m confused...or simply obtuse...could be either...


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> goodbye to...?....I’m confused...or simply obtuse...could be either...


I think she’s leaving her fur baby to go out for awhile.  That was me when I had my dog children. I actually told them when I’d be home....I was pretty sure they understood me.....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I think she’s leaving her fur baby to go out for awhile.  That was me when I had my dog children. I actually told them when I’d be home....I was pretty sure they understood me.....


that’s a relief! mine is happy enuf when I leave as long as three kibbles hit the cushion in front of her.


----------



## diane278

buffalogal said:


> Ellie hasn’t been checking in as much recently. Since much of the world reopened work has been very busy (still from home). But today she was playing with her new “And The Winner Is” scarf and trying to decide if it will fit in the game room once framed. Seems to be a WINNER!
> View attachment 4846951


That’s a great idea! And a perfect choice to go with jeans and a tunic. Hmmm...we may be twins soon...

Hi, Ellie!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> goodbye to...?....I’m confused...or simply obtuse...could be either...


We used to take her with us everywhere. But this time we rented a boat and we don't want her to jump into the water ( she loves water).
So I let her at home and she knows that she is going to be home alone soon.
I just promised her next time I will bring her after I check out the boat and know for sure she will be ok.  
Sorry to make you worry or confuse


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Beautiful top - is it a tunic?


It is a beach tunic SS2020


----------



## diane278

A fresh orange and vanilla yogurt.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> We used to take her with us everywhere. But this time we rented a boat and we don't want her to jump into the water ( she loves water).
> So I let her at home and she knows that she is going to be home alone soon.
> I just promised her next time I will bring her after I check out the boat and know for sure she will be ok.
> Sorry to make you worry or confuse


thank you! have you considered doggie life jackets? think wide blow-up harness. we used those almost 20 years ago when lived on a lake. gave us hope we would have time to grab ‘em.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I think she’s leaving her fur baby to go out for awhile.  That was me when I had my dog children. I actually told them when I’d be home....I was pretty sure they understood me.....


Mine hasn't been alone since March.  I cannot imagine the tantrum that will occur.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> thank you! have you considered doggie life jackets? think wide blow-up harness. we used those almost 20 years ago when lived on a lake. gave us hope we would have time to grab ‘em.


 I would love to see her in a life vest.


----------



## tlamdang08

Salmon plate takes out from my favorite restaurant.
I only eat salmon and salad. 
We had fun on the boat. I was super hungry too tired to cook. So take-out was the best choice.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Salmon plate takes out from my favorite restaurant.
> I only eat salmon and salad.
> We had fun on the boat. I was super hungry too tired to cook. So take-out was the best choice.
> 
> View attachment 4847198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847227


It looks like you had a great day.  And, boy, that salmon looks delicious!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It looks like you had a great day.  And, boy, that salmon looks delicious!


we did have a fun day and..... Now, I Am hungry again  
Frozen Durians for the almost midnight snack.


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Salmon plate takes out from my favorite restaurant.
> I only eat salmon and salad.
> We had fun on the boat. I was super hungry too tired to cook. So take-out was the best choice.
> 
> View attachment 4847198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847227


I don't think I should be looking at your posts late at night. It makes me hungry!


----------



## loh

bagnut1 said:


> Mine hasn't been alone since March.  I cannot imagine the tantrum that will occur.....



We haven't been away either since March, which is something that our 3 cats are not accustomed to since we used to travel pretty frequently before.  We're planning on going away for a few days at the end of this month.  Can't wait to see what surprises we'll be coming home to....


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


***


***


----------



## diane278

Morning coffee at Casa diane278.....
I’ll be getting dressed any hour now....
Not much reason to hurry. The fires are not close by but the smoky air is worse than it has been. The air quality index is 287 (Very Unhealthy).


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Morning coffee at Casa diane278.....
> I’ll be getting dressed any hour now....
> Not much reason to hurry. The fires are not close by but the smoky air is worse than it has been. The air quality index is 287 (Very Unhealthy).
> 
> View attachment 4847717



 stay safe inside!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Morning coffee at Casa diane278.....
> I’ll be getting dressed any hour now....
> Not much reason to hurry. The fires are not close by but the smoky air is worse than it has been. The air quality index is 287 (Very Unhealthy).
> 
> View attachment 4847717


 your pj is much more dressy than mine. I will be like that to start my day.


----------



## PIPET83

Organizing my display.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

PIPET83 said:


> Organizing my display.
> 
> View attachment 4847830


all lovely, all eye candy welcome as I sent off Kousin Kelly for spa and miss her already


----------



## tlamdang08

PIPET83 said:


> Organizing my display.
> 
> View attachment 4847830


   Congratulations on your bags. Many of them are my dream. Thankfor sharing


----------



## tlamdang08

Last week, I make a quick Summer rolls but I cut off a few ingredients that I was allergic to. But today I have it again with complete ingredients that my husband and my youngest request. 
So here you go again Summer Rolls
Fried onions 
Crispy tiny shrimp
Chinese sausages
Cassava tubers
Peanuts


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Last week, I make a quick Summer rolls but I cut off a few ingredients that I was allergic to. But today I have it again with complete ingredients that my husband and my youngest request.
> So here you go again Summer Rolls
> Fried onions
> Crispy tiny shrimp
> Chinese sausages
> Cassava tubers
> Peanuts
> View attachment 4848000
> View attachment 4848002
> View attachment 4848003
> View attachment 4848004
> View attachment 4848006
> View attachment 4848007


I need a meal invitation from you - like right now!


----------



## sf_newyorker

PIPET83 said:


> Organizing my display.
> 
> View attachment 4847830


Oh the fantastical Birkinscapes/Kellyscapes to be created in that section of real estate. Really an eye popping collection you have.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I need a meal invitation from you - like right now!


Oh that will be fun if you are around here. I made 50 rolls, gave away 30 for my friends. Even though they are WFH BUT they don't have time to cook.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Last week, I make a quick Summer rolls but I cut off a few ingredients that I was allergic to. But today I have it again with complete ingredients that my husband and my youngest request.
> So here you go again Summer Rolls
> Fried onions
> Crispy tiny shrimp
> Chinese sausages
> Cassava tubers
> Peanuts
> View attachment 4848000
> View attachment 4848002
> View attachment 4848003
> View attachment 4848004
> View attachment 4848006
> View attachment 4848007



Those pictures look sooo good!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Those pictures look sooo good!


My friends want to sue me because they Find out they are addicted to my food.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> My friends want to sue me because they Find out they are addicted to my food.




I think I would be too!


----------



## diane278

I have not eaten one healthy thing today. It’s been a junk food extravaganza.....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I have not eaten one healthy thing today. It’s been a junk food extravaganza.....
> 
> View attachment 4849450



Sometimes you just gotta have those kind of days.    But hey, at least you're doing it in style!


----------



## tlamdang08

I am still on my track   
Lunch
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now dinner


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am still on my track
> Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849532
> 
> Now dinner
> View attachment 4849533


Looks so good! Tomorrow I reset and start again. I should probably print off some photos of your meals to post on my fridge for inspiration.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Looks so good! Tomorrow I reset and start again. I should probably print off some photos of your meals to post on my fridge for inspiration.....


Tomorrow I am off to shopping. No cooking day for me. Woohoo.   
I got my massage chair this afternoon. Wow, I Feel so good after 6 months without any spa services. 
Fall is around the corner, I am starting to decorate my house with pumpkins


----------



## sf_newyorker

::


::


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> ::
> View attachment 4849971
> 
> ::


I’m not at all sure that I’m interpreting the photos correctly, but I've been seeing this character as Hero, ever since he was kneeling in the snow (?). I’m fearing for his safety with the huge bird. But the little girl (not pictured here) has me more concerned as she looks quite scared to me. I’d love to hear other interpretations....


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Tomorrow I am off to shopping. No cooking day for me. Woohoo.
> I got my massage chair this afternoon. Wow, I Feel so good after 6 months without any spa services.
> Fall is around the corner, I am starting to decorate my house with pumpkins
> 
> View attachment 4849716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849717


I can see by the color of your sleeve and your scarf that your dressed for fall.  

I’m waiting for a small delivery that was scheduled for yesterday........I need it for my current project.


----------



## Babygrand8

Playing with the Les Artisans. Thanks sonnetsofsilk for procuring the beautiful pink and the green one.


----------



## Purseloco

Pampelmuse said:


> We had a little bag and scarf party. This is the ”parking space”
> View attachment 4845860


Do you use your Bolide 31 often?  I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## tlamdang08

Two cute rice bows Got home with me today.


----------



## diane278

@Egel, your kind words inspired me to revisit my fridge. Most of the “art” in there is a permanent display, which is code for _I’m too lazy to change it.”_

But, because I suffer from Covid Compensation online shopping, I decided to add something new. The only real requirement is that whatever is in there must be able to survive the moisture and the cold temperature.

The top left section is where most of the craziness resides. The ceramic H horse head is new and clearly more ‘artsy’ than the phrenology head and cow.



There’s a Buddha on the right side of the bottom shelf but he’s very shy.....



And there’s a small winged horse who stays in the door (which is always messy) next to the jar of wasabi peas....


Now....if I could just get myself to edit my closet, I’d be more relaxed....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @Egel, your kind words inspired me to revisit my fridge. Most of the “art” in there is a permanent display, which is code for _I’m too lazy to change it.”_
> 
> But, because I suffer from Covid Compensation online shopping, I decided to add something new. The only real requirement is that whatever is in there must be able to survive the moisture and the cold temperature.
> 
> The top left section is where most of the craziness resides. The ceramic H horse head is new and clearly more ‘artsy’ than the phrenology head and cow.
> View attachment 4850614
> 
> 
> There’s a Buddha on the right side of the bottom shelf but he’s very shy.....
> View attachment 4850627
> 
> 
> And there’s a small winged horse who stays in the door (which is always messy) next to the jar of wasabi peas....
> View attachment 4850620
> 
> Now....if I could just get myself to edit my closet, I’d be more relaxed....


OMG, I just told my son to help me clean my refrigerator but seriously  I need to clean my refrigerator tomorrow!!!
love how you keep your so clean and organized


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, I just told my son to help me clean my refrigerator but seriously  I need to clean my refrigerator tomorrow!!!
> love how you keep your so clean and organized


It’s just me using it.  I have frequent turnover because fresh fruits & veggies don’t keep that long. I rarely keep leftovers so not much accumulates.


----------



## paula24jen

Purseloco said:


> Do you use your Bolide 31 often?  I am thinking about getting one.


I love my bolide 31, it’s my most used bag, not too big and not too small.


----------



## Linksman1

tlamdang08 said:


> Here I go. Joining the H coffee club
> 7:00AM
> View attachment 4828553
> 
> 9:00 am making a flower organizer ( thanks for the Passifolia  )
> View attachment 4828556
> 
> 10 Am ( spending 1-hour thinking, finding a good place for it.)
> The winner: front passenger seat
> View attachment 4828559
> 
> 
> Last night I made a new organizer for the Picotin
> View attachment 4828552


Do you have a pattern for the Picotin organizer?


----------



## tlamdang08

Linksman1 said:


> Do you have a pattern for the Picotin organizer?


No, I don't, but I can measure for you. Will give it to you later.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Purseloco said:


> Do you use your Bolide 31 often?  I am thinking about getting one.


Yes, it is very practical: light in weight, shoulderstrap, lots of space. First I thought it might be a little old-fashioned, but no it isn‘t! So go for it! Happy shopping! Which colour are you looking for? I bought mine preloved in very good condition.


----------



## tlamdang08

@Linksman1 
Long: 9 inches
High:7 inches
After fold into the picktin shape
High:5 inches
Deep: 4 inches
Long: around 7,8 inches
Inside pocket 7 inches long, 3 and 1/2 inches high.
HIH


----------



## Purseloco

Pampelmuse said:


> Yes, it is very practical: light in weight, shoulderstrap, lots of space. First I thought it might be a little old-fashioned, but no it isn‘t! So go for it! Happy shopping! Which colour are you looking for? I bought mine preloved in very good condition.


I am looking for something neutral but colorful if that makes sense that may even include an orange or rouge or gold color. Also, I am open to taupe, etan colors. I found a white pre-loved that was gorgeous. I don't know if I am brave enough for white, but I was tempted. I want to buy either a Bolide or Kelly 32, 35, for my graduate graduation present. I am open to pre-loved if I could find one that is in excellent shape. I am going to the boutique to look first. I have two Garden Party's which I love, but I would like one more bag of a different color. I already have black GP 30cm  and raisin 36 cm. I believe that Bolide is the most practical and knowing me the one I would probably use the most but I still want to look at a Kelly. 
Thank you for your response.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m not at all sure that I’m interpreting the photos correctly, but I've been seeing this character as Hero, ever since he was kneeling in the snow (?). I’m fearing for his safety with the huge bird. But the little girl (not pictured here) has me more concerned as she looks quite scared to me. I’d love to hear other interpretations....


Please don’t think too hard...but I know with your eye for art and all its details (which I totally appreciate) you probably can’t help it. If I can provide some insight that will not give  away too much: the bird is central to tying both worlds featured. The tale of brother and sister is nearing the final act. The image of the siblings last week was their goodbye and likely the last they see of each other in this particular light as they head in different directions. The images of the figure kneeling takes place either in the past, present or future. That will be determined when brother and sister move on...


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Please don’t think too hard...but I know with your eye for art and all its details (which I totally appreciate) you probably can’t help it. If I can provide some insight that will not give  away too much: the bird is central to tying both worlds featured. The tale of brother and sister is nearing the final act. The image of the siblings last week was their goodbye and likely the last they see of each other in this particular light as they head in different directions. The images of the figure kneeling takes place either in the past, present or future. That will be determined when brother and sister move on...


Thank you for helping me understand the storyline....I really enjoy following your productions.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Thank you for helping me understand the storyline....I really enjoy following your productions.


Thank you!  I reread my comment and noticed a grammatical error. Curse my own critical eye! I shall post  more images tomorrow morning.


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you @diane278  Your Beautiful,clean,well-organized refrigerator have inspired me to clean mine too.
And the time to add more color to my kitchen windows.
At home depot before the store close.



Some fall colors have been added.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you @diane278  Your Beautiful,clean,well-organized refrigerator have inspired me to clean mine too.
> And the time to add more color to my kitchen windows.
> At home depot before the store close.
> 
> View attachment 4851792
> 
> Some fall colors have been added.
> 
> View attachment 4851796


gorgeous! orchids are my favorite flower......


----------



## Pampelmuse

Purseloco said:


> I am looking for something neutral but colorful if that makes sense that may even include an orange or rouge or gold color. Also, I am open to taupe, etan colors. I found a white pre-loved that was gorgeous. I don't know if I am brave enough for white, but I was tempted. I want to buy either a Bolide or Kelly 32, 35, for my graduate graduation present. I am open to pre-loved if I could find one that is in excellent shape. I am going to the boutique to look first. I have two Garden Party's which I love, but I would like one more bag of a different color. I already have black GP 30cm  and raisin 36 cm. I believe that Bolide is the most practical and knowing me the one I would probably use the most but I still want to look at a Kelly.
> Thank you for your response.


Bolide comes in so many beautiful colours, even preloved. I am sure you will find a colour you like. Happy search!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you @diane278  Your Beautiful,clean,well-organized refrigerator have inspired me to clean mine too.
> And the time to add more color to my kitchen windows.
> At home depot before the store close.
> 
> View attachment 4851792
> 
> Some fall colors have been added.
> 
> View attachment 4851796


Are they real orchids? They are beautiful, you sure have a green thumb! Love how you wear your Kelly so casually too


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> gorgeous! orchids are my favorite flower......


My favorite too.   


Hillychristie said:


> Are they real orchids? They are beautiful, you sure have a green thumb! Love how you wear your Kelly so casually too


They are all real. I am not a green thumb but they will last around 3 to 4 months at this window and I will have one more bloom after the first die out.  Other places in my house, they will die sooner and can not regrow.  
Kelly wasn't on my list of bag Choice at first, but now I have 2 and 2 more SO.
Nobody recognized Kelly at my local but if I wear Birkin, someone will comment about it.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you @diane278  Your Beautiful,clean,well-organized refrigerator have inspired me to clean mine too.
> And the time to add more color to my kitchen windows.
> At home depot before the store close.
> 
> View attachment 4851792
> 
> Some fall colors have been added.
> 
> View attachment 4851796


so impressive!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


*


*


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Pennywort juice and durian
Snacks for mid-day.


----------



## diane278

I added a large bowl to my Passifolia collection. I think it’s meant to be for salad....at my house it’s currently holding coffee pods. (It’s about 10.5“ across.)  My yogurt bowl is currently holding stevia packets.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I added a large bowl to my Passifolia collection. I think it’s meant to be for salad....at my house it’s currently holding coffee pods. (It’s about 10.5“ across.)
> View attachment 4852671


Lovely composition!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I added a large bowl to my Passifolia collection. I think it’s meant to be for salad....at my house it’s currently holding coffee pods. (It’s about 10.5“ across.)  My yogurt bowl is currently holding stevia packets.
> View attachment 4852671


  Love them all!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I accidentally forgot what the day was today, so I prepared a big meal.


----------



## Chrismin

Looks amazing !!



tlamdang08 said:


> I accidentally forgot what the day was today, so I prepared a big meal.
> 
> View attachment 4852680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852681


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Looks amazing !!


Thank you


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I added a large bowl to my Passifolia collection. I think it’s meant to be for salad....at my house it’s currently holding coffee pods. (It’s about 10.5“ across.)  My yogurt bowl is currently holding stevia packets.
> View attachment 4852671



Love the large bowl.  It's beautiful.  I would probably put it to a similar use too.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> I accidentally forgot what the day was today, so I prepared a big meal.
> 
> View attachment 4852680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852681


Oh wow! This looks so delicious!


----------



## tlamdang08

Saturday,   I won't cook for two days.
My mom bakes this for me this morning and my son brings them home.
Mini Apple pie and mini ”pate chaud” with blank coffee.
Last week my Dr emailed and said that she sorry for mistake my blood test with someone else (second time in 2 years ). So I don't have to be followed a specific menu anymore, but I guess I should keep a healthy diet just in case I needed to. So blank coffee is for today just to keep me awake during boat time this afternoon. 
A sunny day, and 86 degree F, hopefully, we will have a lot of fun. although I don't have a life vest for my babyfur yet. I will bring her along to see how she would like to be on the boat. Our vacation will be changed to staycation on the boat. I think she loves to go with us And will be ok with the ocean.  I Will report back when we are home later.
Have a nice day and be safe everyone


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! This looks so delicious!


Thank you.


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Saturday,   I won't cook for two days.
> My mom bakes this for me this morning and my son brings them home.
> Mini Apple pie and mini ”pate chaud” with blank coffee.
> Last week my Dr emailed and said that she sorry for mistake my blood test with someone else (second time in 2 years ). So I don't have to be followed a specific menu anymore, but I guess I should keep a healthy diet just in case I needed to. So blank coffee is for today just to keep me awake during boat time this afternoon.
> A sunny day, and 86 degree F, hopefully, we will have a lot of fun. although I don't have a life vest for my babyfur yet. I will bring her along to see how she would like to be on the boat. Our vacation will be changed to staycation on the boat. I think she loves to go with us And will be ok with the ocean.  I Will report back when we are home later.
> Have a nice day and be safe everyone
> 
> View attachment 4853096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853097


I love all your food pictures! Have a fun time on the boat today.


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> I love all your food pictures! Have a fun time on the boat today.


Thank youuuuu


----------



## Chrismin

Looks delish ! Great news about your tests !


tlamdang08 said:


> Saturday,   I won't cook for two days.
> My mom bakes this for me this morning and my son brings them home.
> Mini Apple pie and mini ”pate chaud” with blank coffee.
> Last week my Dr emailed and said that she sorry for mistake my blood test with someone else (second time in 2 years ). So I don't have to be followed a specific menu anymore, but I guess I should keep a healthy diet just in case I needed to. So blank coffee is for today just to keep me awake during boat time this afternoon.
> A sunny day, and 86 degree F, hopefully, we will have a lot of fun. although I don't have a life vest for my babyfur yet. I will bring her along to see how she would like to be on the boat. Our vacation will be changed to staycation on the boat. I think she loves to go with us And will be ok with the ocean.  I Will report back when we are home later.
> Have a nice day and be safe everyone
> 
> View attachment 4853096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853097


----------



## tlamdang08

My fur baby get used to salted air and wave very quick. She is enjoying and exhausted after two hours. On the ways back she is sleeping   Which never happened before.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> My fur baby get used to salted air and wave very quick. She is enjoying and exhausted after two hours. On the ways back she is sleeping   Which never happened before.
> 
> View attachment 4853540


She looks like she had a great time! She’s so cute!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Saturday,   I won't cook for two days.
> My mom bakes this for me this morning and my son brings them home.
> Mini Apple pie and mini ”pate chaud” with blank coffee.
> Last week my Dr emailed and said that she sorry for mistake my blood test with someone else (second time in 2 years ). So I don't have to be followed a specific menu anymore, but I guess I should keep a healthy diet just in case I needed to. So blank coffee is for today just to keep me awake during boat time this afternoon.
> A sunny day, and 86 degree F, hopefully, we will have a lot of fun. although I don't have a life vest for my babyfur yet. I will bring her along to see how she would like to be on the boat. Our vacation will be changed to staycation on the boat. I think she loves to go with us And will be ok with the ocean.  I Will report back when we are home later.
> Have a nice day and be safe everyone
> 
> View attachment 4853096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853097


Glad to hear that your Dr made a mistake on your blood sugar, what a relief for you


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> My fur baby get used to salted air and wave very quick. She is enjoying and exhausted after two hours. On the ways back she is sleeping   Which never happened before.
> 
> View attachment 4853540


So cute! water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink
 darling halter can be a lifesaver in a pinch. I recall pulling my fuzzywuzzy up by her halter and swinging her into my arms when a large LOOSE dog ran towards us while walking. so glad you found how to enjoy together!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Glad to hear that your Dr made a mistake on your blood sugar, what a relief for you


Yes it is a relief but I am still very upset with her. I will change to different dr soon.   


Jbizzybeetle said:


> So cute! water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink
> darling halter can be a lifesaver in a pinch. I recall pulling my fuzzywuzzy up by her halter and swinging her into my arms when a large LOOSE dog ran towards us while walking. so glad you found how to enjoy together!





Tonimichelle said:


> She looks like she had a great time! She’s so cute!


My husband said she was scare  and not enjoying. But I didn’t agree. She looks happy to me. although the first 15 mins she did cry a little.  So now is a decision to bring or not to bring her next week?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is a relief but I am still very upset with her. I will change to different dr soon.
> 
> 
> My husband said she was scare  and not enjoying. But I didn’t agree. She looks happy to me. although the first 15 mins she did cry a little.  So now is a decision to bring or not to bring her next week?


I would try again, see how she recognizes the experience to come and reacts—she’ll either start wagging her tail or stop cold and turn on those “eye-locks” that telepathically say, “Nooooooooo, mommy, nooooo!!!!!!”


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I would try again, see how she recognizes the experience to come and reacts—she’ll either start wagging her tail or stop cold and turn on those “eye-locks” that telepathically say, “Nooooooooo, mommy, nooooo!!!!!!”


Yes I told my husband that we should try one more time. Her tail wasn’t wagging but she eyes didn’t show a fear. So one more time to know for sure. But she did show more happiness while we touch ground again  

English breakfast style. I missed London. I am dreaming now....
Sharing breakfast with my DH. 


Ready to eat then realized that I have forgot my coffee.


----------



## diane278

I should not be having coffee this late in the day, but I used Baileys for cream, hoping that it counteracts the caffeine.  It’s definitely not scientific proof, but I’ll call it a “win” if I‘m asleep before midnight....


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a brownie piece ( my daughter baked) and a lemongrass refresher for dinner.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## Henelalee

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4854729
> 
> ***


That's superrr cuteee


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> @Egel, your kind words inspired me to revisit my fridge. Most of the “art” in there is a permanent display, which is code for _I’m too lazy to change it.”_
> 
> But, because I suffer from Covid Compensation online shopping, I decided to add something new. The only real requirement is that whatever is in there must be able to survive the moisture and the cold temperature.
> 
> The top left section is where most of the craziness resides. The ceramic H horse head is new and clearly more ‘artsy’ than the phrenology head and cow.
> View attachment 4850614
> 
> 
> There’s a Buddha on the right side of the bottom shelf but he’s very shy.....
> View attachment 4850627
> 
> 
> And there’s a small winged horse who stays in the door (which is always messy) next to the jar of wasabi peas....
> View attachment 4850620
> 
> Now....if I could just get myself to edit my closet, I’d be more relaxed....


I always loved your style but the caramic H horse head (the ceramic Hhh, hahaha) took my breath away. It's so simple and eyecatching at the same time. Love it.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> I always loved your style but the caramic H horse head (the ceramic Hhh, hahaha) took my breath away. It's so simple and eyecatching at the same time. Love it.


I didn‘t realize the size of the horse head when I ordered it. Even though it’s larger and a brighter white than I expected, I agree that it’s dramatic....and looks good in there. It seems that my mid-Covid life consists of deliveries and more deliveries. Most are amazon but it’s a lot more exciting when it’s hermes!


----------



## tlamdang08

Egg noodles Peking duck. My favorite bowl of noodles but I rarely eat this. (Because when I arrive at the store they are no longer available.   )


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> I didn‘t realize the size of the horse head when I ordered it. Even though it’s larger and a brighter white than I expected, I agree that it’s dramatic....and looks good in there. It seems that my mid-Covid life consists of deliveries and more deliveries. Most are amazon but it’s a lot more exciting when it’s hermes!


Shopping away that horrible feeling of not knowing what comes next is very familiar. I fell in the selfcare trap and ordered books and skincare. Now thinking about bags offcourse.

If somebody ever opens your fridge and sees the horse head, you can also say that you were so hungry you already ate it's body. Always loved a well timed play on words.


----------



## diane278

Egel said:


> Shopping away that horrible feeling of not knowing what comes next is very familiar. I fell in the selfcare trap and ordered books and skincare. Now thinking about bags offcourse.
> 
> If somebody ever opens your fridge and sees the horse head, you can also say that you were so hungry you already ate it's body. Always loved a well timed play on words.


love that response!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast with nature calming music


----------



## diane278

This would have been a light lunch of ceviche if I hadn’t gorged on it and eaten two bowls. I think Hermès is trying to help me eat more moderate portions with their small scale tableware.  Maybe next time I’ll stop at one bowl....but probably not....


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> This would have been a light lunch of ceviche if I hadn’t gorged on it and eaten two bowls. I think Hermès is trying to help me eat more moderate portions with their small scale tableware.  Maybe next time I’ll stop at one bowl....but probably not....
> 
> View attachment 4855981


I certainly wouldn’t stop at one. Maybe after the third or fourth. This, along with all the foodie pics, is mouth-watering.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sticky Rice floating dessert
And herbal tea
(sweet rice, ginger root, coconut milk top with sesame seed, roasted peanuts floating in brown sugar liquid)


Fun notes (mug’s message
The beginning is always  today
You make me happy
Catch you change
Jump )


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Sticky Rice floating dessert
> And herbal tea
> (sweet rice, ginger root, coconut milk top with sesame seed, roasted peanuts floating in brown sugar liquid)
> 
> 
> Fun notes (mug’s message
> The beginning is always  today
> You make me happy
> Catch you change
> Jump )
> 
> View attachment 4856182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856197



That dessert sounds so good!  I will have to try that one of these days.  Yum!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> That dessert sounds so good!  I will have to try that one of these days.  Yum!


I am having troubles edit my messages.  Please excuse same pictures in full size and thump nails.
That dessert is delicious , (I forgot the Mung bean inside)you should try it.


----------



## iamberrytastic

It’s 3 am here. I was expecting to see photos of bags but all I see are delicious looking FOOD !!! I love you guys (adopt me ) and now I am in the kitchen making ramen.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


***


***


----------



## diane278

iamberrytastic said:


> It’s 3 am here. I was expecting to see photos of bags but all I see are delicious looking FOOD !!! I love you guys (adopt me ) and now I am in the kitchen making ramen.



We’ve morphed a bit around here. I, for one, was not prepared for this Covid situation to last as long as it has. Adaptation has been my coping technique....that and drooling over other people’s food prep....
I’d love to see photos if your ramen...(I posted photos of my PB&J sandwich awhile back and that’s about as basic as it can get....)


----------



## tlamdang08

iamberrytastic said:


> It’s 3 am here. I was expecting to see photos of bags but all I see are delicious looking FOOD !!! I love you guys (adopt me ) and now I am in the kitchen making ramen.


I learn my lesson well. After 11pm I refuse to come in Purse Forum and YouTube food channels. I am still gaining ( slow but steady). I blame Our State University that allow kids go back to school and now put us back on High risk Location, nationwide. So all I do all day is ‘prepare to cook‘. And unexpected things sometimes happen too  For example: last night I text my daughter in Vietnamese language to ask her to take out chicken for me. But she misreading and instead chicken she take out fish. So I have to different menu for today. I will text her in her ‘ mother language “ next time 
So today menu will include fish deep fried



and fish soaked in boiling vinegar sauce  for lunch



At dinner chicken pho ( in preparation)
My breakfast as always


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4855720
> 
> ***





sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4856727
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4856726
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4856728
> 
> ***


Oh, no! Based o the first scenario I thought things were looking up - but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

A giggle for @diane287 — you know what this is really, right?!?
 my “market bag” per the eBay seller.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> A giggle for @diane287 — you know what this is really, right?!?
> my “market bag” per the eBay seller.
> 
> View attachment 4857145


Yes! It’s a horse feed bag....and I love it! Can you please give me your location? It will speed up my attempt to stalk you. TIA.


----------



## sf_newyorker

shrpthorn said:


> Oh, no! Based o the first scenario I thought things were looking up - but now I'm not so sure!


......


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Yes! It’s a horse feed bag....and I love it! Can you please give me your location? It will speed up my attempt to stalk you. TIA.


Haha! It dawned on me several minutes after the auction. I’d shared “market bag” photos with @docride as I was quite excited about the natural-looking leather...then BOING!   the square holes! and the drool marks? ...and she confirmed the feed bag.
It‘s going to take weeks to get to Texas (oooops) from Canada.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Haha! It dawned on me several minutes after the auction. I’d shared “market bag” photos with @docride as I was quite excited about the natural-looking leather...then BOING!   the square holes! and the drool marks? ...and she confirmed the feed bag.
> It‘s going to take weeks to get to Texas (oooops) from Canada.


Texas, huh? I was hoping for someplace closer....  
I’m very excited for you  I love vintage pieces and the patina they have....if you ever want it photographed on a real horse, I have access to one...although I doubt that’s what you have in mind!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Texas, huh? I was hoping for someplace closer....
> I’m very excited for you  I love vintage pieces and the patina they have....if you ever want it photographed on a real horse, I have access to one...although I doubt that’s what you have in mind!


Thank you! I will keep the photo op in mind. 
I never used a feedbag on my two horses years ago, so I‘m surprised I even realized what it is.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! I will keep the photo op in mind.
> I never used a feedbag on my two horses years ago, so I‘m surprised I even realized what it is.


I never used one either but I’m 70, so I’m much closer to the era of horse drawn wagons
than you are!      You young’uns weren’t around then....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I never used one either but I’m 70, so I’m much closer to the era of horse drawn wagons
> than you are!      You young’uns weren’t around then....


sweet of you to say, but I’m 65


----------



## 27leborse

I used a leather grain feed bag for my quarter horse in the late 50-early 60’s, but it was definitely not so fancy, haha!


----------



## iamberrytastic

tlamdang08 said:


> I learn my lesson well. After 11pm I refuse to come in Purse Forum and YouTube food channels. I am still gaining ( slow but steady). I blame Our State University that allow kids go back to school and now put us back on High risk Location, nationwide. So all I do all day is ‘prepare to cook‘. And unexpected things sometimes happen too  For example: last night I text my daughter in Vietnamese language to ask her to take out chicken for me. But she misreading and instead chicken she take out fish. So I have to different menu for today. I will text her in her ‘ mother language “ next time
> So today menu will include fish deep fried
> View attachment 4856963
> 
> 
> and fish soaked in boiling vinegar sauce  for lunch
> View attachment 4856957
> View attachment 4856958
> 
> At dinner chicken pho ( in preparation)
> My breakfast as always
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856969




That is soooo funny. How did she mess up “gà” and “cá?”
I wish I knew how to make Vietnamese food. My mom and sister are great cook, but they could never send me any recipes because.... as you know, there are NO recipe in Vietnamese cooking.

Also, I am trying to keep up with the thread and snap a pic of my K28 sitting on the floor waiting for my new desk to come.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


***


----------



## diane278

I bought what turned out to be a huge circular petit H hanger on the website.  Have no idea what I’ll do with it yet.....I hung scarves on it this morning


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I bought what turned out to be a huge circular petit H hanger on the website.  Have no idea what I’ll do with it yet.....I hung scarves on it this morning
> View attachment 4858067
> 
> View attachment 4858069


I saw this too but I did not read the dimension. Wow it is huge.
You can tie the nano scarves on it to make it look like a Native Indian necklace


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I saw this too but I did not read the dimension. Wow it is huge.
> You can tie the nano scarves on it to make it look like a Native Indian necklace


I think I figured it out: rhythmic gymnastics. It arrived this morning and look at me. 



I know....not bad for a 70 year old!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I think I figured it out: rhythmic gymnastics. It arrived this morning but do far I know two moves:
> View attachment 4858149
> View attachment 4858150
> 
> I know....my natural ability is impressive!


Good luck


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Good luck


I’ll need more than luck! Probably surgery and a full body cast!     I’m determined to find some use for it. I guess I could place it on the floor and stand in it, giving myself a timeout.

Luckily, I actually have something I can use arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I bought what turned out to be a huge circular petit H hanger on the website.  Have no idea what I’ll do with it yet.....I hung scarves on it this morning
> View attachment 4858067
> 
> View attachment 4858069


maybe it’s for hanging the round scarf: Claire de Lune


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ll need more than luck! Probably surgery and a full body cast!     I’m determined to find some use for it. I guess I could place it on the floor and stand in it, giving myself a timeout.
> 
> Luckily, I actually have something I can use arriving tomorrow.


Hahaha my DH said he would buy that to put me on time out but he doubted that I would obey.  



Jbizzybeetle said:


> maybe it’s for hanging the round scarf: Claire de Lune


Well this is a great idea too. 
I have circles too
Coconuts cubes dessert.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

@diane278 – had to mess with photo size, from feedbag...


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> @diane278 – had to mess with photo size, from feedbag...
> View attachment 4858688


The ultimate “barn bag”.....it still looks great, despite the fact it was used to feed a horse....


----------



## tlamdang08

Bonding time with my fur baby.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Bonding time with my fur baby.
> 
> View attachment 4859208


I love how you accented the base of the bed....you are so creative!


----------



## diane278

I opened a kitchen cabinet door and this fell out onto my tray.  At least it wasn’t a can that could have broken the tray. Yeah, my cabinets are too full & messy. But the universe has spoken. It’s Taco Bell for lunch.  
(Yes, I know I need to clean my tile counters.  )


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I opened a kitchen cabinet door and this fell out onto my tray.  At least it wasn’t a can that could have broken the tray. Yeah, my cabinets are too full & messy. But the universe has spoken. It’s Taco Bell for lunch.
> (Yes, I know I need to clean my tile counters.  )
> View attachment 4860012


If you want to feel better faster with less effort, I can send you photos of my ceramic tile counter.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> If you want to feel better faster with less effort, I can send you photos of my ceramic tile counter.


Sometimes I get a glance at an angle and see wipe marks. Why keep wiping them down when I leave wipe marks behind?  It makes no sense. I’m off to Taco Bell. I don’t want to offend the Rules of the Universe.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Sometimes I get a glance at an angle and see wipe marks. Why keep wiping them down when I leave wipe marks behind?  It makes no sense. I’m off to Taco Bell. I don’t want to offend the Rules of the Universe.


wipe marks leave on granite, too—seems like a good excu$e not to replace the tile countertop


----------



## tlamdang08

Playing with my pareo. I love it!   Thinking to have another one already


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> wipe marks leave on granite, too—seems like a good excu$e not to replace the tile countertop


Every time I think about construction, I feel sick. I’d have to take down every painting, wrap it and remove it. And then there’s everything else. And I think I’d need to move out. Living in my small house with workers here might result in frustrated behavior and negative consequences. And I‘m pretty sure they wouldn’t allow me to have Fedex/Hermès or Amazon deliveries while I’m in jail.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Every time I think about construction, I feel sick. I’d have to take down every painting, wrap it and remove it. And then there’s everything else. And I think I’d need to move out. Living in my small house with workers here might result in frustrated behavior and negative consequences. And I‘m pretty sure they wouldn’t allow me to have Fedex/Hermès or Amazon deliveries while I’m in jail.


I’m leavin’ kitchen to next owners so she can have her dream kitchen


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Playing with my pareo. I love it!   Thinking to have another one already
> 
> View attachment 4860420


Lovely as usual! You pose so well! Whenever I try, I end up doing something funny or weird. It goes back to my rebellious childhood and a mom who always asked that I be more ladylike for photos. I typically chose to stand like my dad - as a warrior with an air of nonchalance.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Lovely as usual! You pose so well! Whenever I try, I end up doing something funny or weird. It goes back to my rebellious childhood and a mom who always asked that I be more ladylike for photos. I typically chose to stand like my dad - as a warrior with an air of nonchalance.


  Everyone is different, just choose the most comfortable poses then you are beautiful for being true to yourself 
Let me see yours


----------



## tlamdang08

This pandemic brought our family closer than ever. Sunday is my most favorite day of the week for me. My son comes home and cook, or bake or drive Me to Costco. Pick out things to give away to clean my garage.... ( positive thinking   )
I forgot to take pictures of his breakfast that he prepared for us. But here we are enjoying out time to Costco.


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter’s room is getting close to complete but she dresses  up her sister’s fur Bed completely  nice and white


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to all time favorite colors for nails


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Everyone is different, just choose the most comfortable poses then you are beautiful for being true to yourself
> Let me see yours


I’ll post -eventually


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> I never used one either but I’m 70, so I’m much closer to the era of horse drawn wagons
> than you are!      You young’uns weren’t around then....





Jbizzybeetle said:


> sweet of you to say, but I’m 65


*Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah....I WIN!  I’m 72*


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

bobkat1991 said:


> *Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah....I WIN!  I’m 72*


unless it counts to have lived in Amish country for 19 yrs—


----------



## tlamdang08

I am looking for new idea to use my nano scarves...


Heading out with nano scarf and 3 surfs pareo.


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> I think I figured it out: rhythmic gymnastics. It arrived this morning and look at me.
> View attachment 4858149
> View attachment 4858150
> 
> I know....not bad for a 70 year old!


That’s the power of H!


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> That’s the power of H!



You’re right! I’ve taken balance to a new level (for me). I thought I’d take out a clutch to keep me company and decided instead to balance two clutches on the mantel. It took me awhile but I made it happen....at this rate, the sky is the limit as far as my new gymnastics hobby is concerned.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pennywort juice and coconut .

2 glasses for lunch,2 glasses for dinner


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> You’re right! I’ve taken balance to a new level (for me). I thought I’d take out a clutch to keep me company and decided instead to balance two clutches on the mantel. It took me awhile but I made it happen....at this rate, the sky is the limit as far as my new gymnastics hobby is concerned.
> 
> View attachment 4862224


Impressive balancing skills! This could take this thread in a new and exciting direction


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> Impressive balancing skills! This could take this thread in a new and exciting direction


TBH, it’s easier to get these guys to stand up balanced than it is for me some days!


----------



## heifer

This year I've been really blessed with my H purchases - and I'm proudly presenting my latest addition Rose Extreme, she's seen in this picture having a chat with her black sister, seems like they're having a blast (god knows what they're talking about, seems like miss RE has a bit of an attitude)


----------



## diane278

heifer said:


> This year I've been really blessed with my H purchases - and I'm proudly presenting my latest addition Rose Extreme, she's seen in this picture having a chat with her black sister, seems like they're having a blast (god knows what they're talking about, seems like miss RE has a bit of an attitude)
> 
> View attachment 4862757


She‘s just enjoying her youth and beauty....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

heifer said:


> This year I've been really blessed with my H purchases - and I'm proudly presenting my latest addition Rose Extreme, she's seen in this picture having a chat with her black sister, seems like they're having a blast (god knows what they're talking about, seems like miss RE has a bit of an attitude)
> 
> View attachment 4862757


Miss RE is lovely! tee-hee, I think there’s somewhere a thread playing with the notion of what the bags say to each other.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Miss RE is lovely! tee-hee, I think there’s somewhere a thread playing with the notion of what the bags say to each other.


Look at what you started!

Life is a balancing act....


----------



## loh

heifer said:


> This year I've been really blessed with my H purchases - and I'm proudly presenting my latest addition Rose Extreme, she's seen in this picture having a chat with her black sister, seems like they're having a blast (god knows what they're talking about, seems like miss RE has a bit of an attitude)
> 
> View attachment 4862757



Love this!  Looks like black B is proudly supporting her RE sister while she does her thing.  Work it girl!


----------



## Nhare

This is my first time posting.  I’m new to tpf and Hermes and I’ve enjoyed your beautiful pictures and stories these past few months.



Got a Kelly Double Tour to match my Evie.


----------



## sf_newyorker

WFH today - bolide stays in with my alternative “colleagues.”


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> WFH today - bolide stays in with my alternative “colleagues.”
> 
> View attachment 4863674


Why do we humans always think we‘re in charge when, in fact, our animals own us and actually run everything? It’s clear who’s in charge here.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Nhare said:


> This is my first time posting.  I’m new to tpf and Hermes and I’ve enjoyed your beautiful pictures and stories these past few months.
> View attachment 4863429
> View attachment 4863352
> 
> Got a Kelly Double Tour to match my Evie.


Welcome!


----------



## tlamdang08

Nhare said:


> This is my first time posting.  I’m new to tpf and Hermes and I’ve enjoyed your beautiful pictures and stories these past few months.
> View attachment 4863429
> View attachment 4863352
> 
> Got a Kelly Double Tour to match my Evie.


Welcome to the club, I am glad that our “H family” have  not chased you away. don’t be shy   More pictures please.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Look at what you started!
> 
> Life is a balancing act....
> View attachment 4862914


I love your sense of humor


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> WFH today - bolide stays in with my alternative “colleagues.”
> 
> View attachment 4863674


Awwww, so cuteeeee. I love BW images


----------



## tlamdang08

Red bag, red bow=high energy day!!!


----------



## diane278

Nhare said:


> This is my first time posting.  I’m new to tpf and Hermes and I’ve enjoyed your beautiful pictures and stories these past few months.
> View attachment 4863429
> View attachment 4863352
> 
> Got a Kelly Double Tour to match my Evie.


Welcome! I keep coming back to your photos. I love the matching bracelet and the way you wear the two together.....


----------



## tlamdang08

celery and lime juice
Cucumber and lime juice from my kitchen to yours. 
Before the pandemic, I was a fan of Nectar. But things have changed...
Have yourself please!


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> Look at what you started!
> 
> Life is a balancing act....
> View attachment 4862914


@diane278 , you are the best! Thank you for being the bright spot in my day!

welcome @Nhare, love your pic and hope you will post more soon!

@tlamdang08, this looks seriously healthy and delicious! Hugs


----------



## momoc

Happy mid autumn festival to those of you who celebrate! Mooncake with Hermes for me nomnomnom


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Happy mid autumn festival to those of you who celebrate! Mooncake with Hermes for me nomnomnom
> 
> View attachment 4864192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Tomorrow, I missed lanterns. I don’t have any this year.
‘love the toothpicks  holder.


----------



## lindacherie

momoc said:


> Happy mid autumn festival to those of you who celebrate! Mooncake with Hermes for me nomnomnom
> 
> View attachment 4864192



Happy Mid-Autumn Festival! Love the mooncake w H. Is that lava filling or egg yolk?


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Tomorrow, I missed lanterns. I don’t have any this year.
> ‘love the toothpicks  holder.



Shhhhh let me tell you a secret I was eating mooncakes since like two weeks ago just because I love them; ended up finishing the box and we had to get a new one so we can actually have some on the actual day 



lindacherie said:


> Happy Mid-Autumn Festival! Love the mooncake w H. Is that lava filling or egg yolk?



It's egg yolk! I love lotus + egg yolk the most


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Why do we humans always think we‘re in charge when, in fact, our animals own us and actually run everything? It’s clear who’s in charge here.



 I paid my pound of flesh today for not working from home the past couple days. Throughout the day, the critic was demanding for wet food, head scratches, wet food, clean sheets, wet food, clean litter box, and wet food. She forced my hand:I’m heading back into the office again tomorrow.



tlamdang08 said:


> Welcome to the club, I am glad that our “H family” have  not chased you away. don’t be shy   More pictures please.



Ditto! Welcome and please post more pics, Nhare. The more the merrier! tlamdang08 - am I reading correctly: midlife crisis?!!




880 said:


> @diane278 , you are the best! Thank you for being the bright spot in my day!


So true, 880! Diane, thank you for creating and maintaining the tone of this wonderful and stress-relieving thread!


----------



## 880

Somehow, anytime I’m on a thread that @tlamdang08  happens to be on, I get hungry


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Somehow, anytime I’m on a thread that @tlamdang08  happens to be on, I get hungry


  Sorry to make you hungry.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Ditto! Welcome and please post more pics, Nhare. The more the merrier! tlamdang08 - am I reading correctly: midlife crisis?!!


Yes, I have demanding to have a boat of my own. My DH said I am in the midlife crisis. And we are looking for boat on sale. I hope one day I will have my own living boat.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, I have demanding to have a boat of my own. My DH said I am in the midlife crisis. And we are looking for boat on sale. I hope one day I will have my own living boat.


I cannot wait for you to get a boat and post pictures for us on the water!!!!!  (it’s all about us 
I can just imagine you with Hermes scarve patterned sails. . . so excited for you! Hugs

this also makes me think of a particular, gorgeous @sf_newyorker tableau of a H scarf lake with figurines. . . I don’t remember if it was in this thread a while back or another thread. I only remember going back to the pictures again and again. They were in their own world.


----------



## essiedub

momoc said:


> Happy mid autumn festival to those of you who celebrate! Mooncake with Hermes for me nomnomnom
> 
> View attachment 4864192


That has got to be the fanciest toothpick holder ..ever..in the history of toothpicks!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> I cannot wait for you to get a boat and post pictures for us on the water!!!!!  (it’s all about us
> I can just imagine you with Hermes scarve patterned sails. . . so excited for you! Hugs


Yes Hermes scarves and boat, no more Birkin or Kelly after the boat. And I am happy enough with H Scarves


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> no more Birkin or Kelly after the boat


----------



## momoc

essiedub said:


> That has got to be the fanciest toothpick holder ..ever..in the history of toothpicks!



I think when I bought it my SA said it can be used for like sugar or something (for coffee), but I only drink my coffees black. Then I realized that it is perfect for toothpicks...


----------



## 880

momoc said:


> I think when I bought it my SA said it can be used for like sugar or something (for coffee), but I only drink my coffees black. Then I realized that it is perfect for toothpicks...


But even your toothpicks look fancy and sexy!


----------



## lindacherie

Longtime reader. Absolutely loved reading this thread and looking at everyone’s H pics (and yummy food pics) during these times. Thanks diane278 for starting this thread!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

lindacherie said:


> Longtime reader. Absolutely loved reading this thread and looking at everyone’s H pics (and yummy food pics) during these times. Thanks diane278 for starting this thread!
> 
> View attachment 4864297


lovely!


----------



## tlamdang08

lindacherie said:


> Longtime reader. Absolutely loved reading this thread and looking at everyone’s H pics (and yummy food pics) during these times. Thanks diane278 for starting this thread!
> 
> View attachment 4864297


Welcome To the club and thank For Sharing!!!


----------



## diane278

lindacherie said:


> Longtime reader. Absolutely loved reading this thread and looking at everyone’s H pics (and yummy food pics) during these times. Thanks diane278 for starting this thread!
> 
> View attachment 4864297


Welcome, Lindacherie. And thanks for the pic...we love photos!

Although I may have started this thread, it instantly became a “family” project with all of us adding to the different H topics that come up here. TBH, I anticipated a few weeks of dealing with SIP and then life going back to the way it was previously. (So much for that idea ) And yet, here we are, 7 months later....still adapting  and enjoying each other’s company


----------



## sf_newyorker

***
	

		
			
		

		
	



***


***


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> Welcome, Lindacherie. And thanks for the pic...we love photos!
> 
> Although I may have started this thread, it instantly became a “family” project with all of us adding to the different H topics that come up here. TBH, I anticipated a few weeks of dealing with SIP and then life going back to the way it was previously. (So much for that idea ) And yet, here we are, 7 months later....still adapting  and enjoying each other’s company


Yes, I do hope we continue to gather here regularly even as Covid-fighting vitaminD-boosting protocols, vaccines, nosesprays, and non-politicized OTC prophylaxis options reduce the fear. 

Meanwhile, I am so excited over finding these at a less than faint-worthy price on the resale market (hold your gag reflex!)


----------



## diane278

Actually, I don’t have anything currently on the way, but since I learned how to add captions to photos, I just keep playing with them....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

I’m waiting for 6 deliveries! ahhhhhhh, I’ve done so much for this economic recovery!


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 my fantasy delivery can not hold by FeDEx Truck. I actually dream to own a Hermes store, so I don’t need (Or wait) for anyone to Offer a bag for me.   

@Jbizzybeetle can’t wait to see your 6 deliveries. I have 1 (3 LE lipsticks. I have to prepare for Christmas presents starting now)


My healthy drink: carrots /ginger


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 my fantasy delivery can not hold by FeDEx Truck. I actually dream to own a Hermes store, so I don’t need (Or wait) for anyone to Offer a bag for me.
> 
> @Jbizzybeetle can’t wait to see your 6 deliveries. I have 1 (3 LE lipsticks. I have to prepare for Christmas presents starting now)
> 
> 
> My healthy drink: carrots /ginger
> 
> View attachment 4864877


I envy you giving Christmas presents! my tiny family spends combined monies on holiday trip to beach. there’s a disadvantage to an only child having an only child that opts out of the baby-making universe.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

When my floral arrangement coordinates with my lipstick, it just makes me smile!


----------



## tlamdang08

lcd_purse_girl said:


> When my floral arrangement coordinates with my lipstick, it just makes me smile!
> 
> View attachment 4864912


Beautiful presentation!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful presentation!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

lcd_purse_girl said:


> When my floral arrangement coordinates with my lipstick, it just makes me smile!
> 
> View attachment 4864912


oh, that is so fun!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today's menu has been ended. My kids and my husband banned me from cooking for the rest of the day.  
Since I got the H tablewares I cooked  more than I should be 
Shrimps Chow fun noodles


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Today's menu has been ended. My kids and my husband banned me from cooking for the rest of the day.
> Since I got the H tablewares I cooked  more than I should be
> Shrimps Chow fun noodles
> 
> View attachment 4865101


I’m so hungry!!!! I microwaved left over dumplings for lunch at the office hours ago. So famished - this is torture.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m so hungry!!!! I microwaved left over dumplings for lunch at the office hours ago. So famished - this is torture.


To show my deeply sympathy I will have frozen dumpling for dinner. How do you feel now ?


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m so hungry!!!! I microwaved left over dumplings for lunch at the office hours ago. So famished - this is torture.





tlamdang08 said:


> To show my deeply sympathy I will have frozen dumpling for dinner. How do you feel now ?



I can only imagine the trouble you two would get into if you got together for lunch...


----------



## sf_newyorker

Lunch- we need to make that happen in the future! This has been an exhausting work week and what I’m about to say is terribly sophomoric because I need to decompress: the enoki I see in the pics are extremely delicious, but, um, they don’t exactly digest in the body so they enter and exit looking the same. There, I said it.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 my fantasy delivery can not hold by FeDEx Truck. I actually dream to own a Hermes store, so I don’t need (Or wait) for anyone to Offer a bag for me.
> 
> @Jbizzybeetle can’t wait to see your 6 deliveries. I have 1 (3 LE lipsticks. I have to prepare for Christmas presents starting now)
> 
> 
> My healthy drink: carrots /ginger
> 
> View attachment 4864877


Your ginger/carrot drink will be perfect to serve in your own H store. It’s both healthy and the correct color!


----------



## Rouge H

t...you’re presentation of all your cooking is outstanding. Needless to say extremely healthy as well. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

@sf_newyorker @diane278 @Rouge H
 Thank you for all the sweet words. I have another healthy drink to present, The bitter melon drink.
Oops without the H items



Empty glass with H plate    . there I  am in


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to all time favorite colors for nails
> 
> View attachment 4861272


This is so joyful. I love it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

etoupebirkin said:


> This is so joyful. I love it!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Today's menu has been ended. My kids and my husband banned me from cooking for the rest of the day.
> Since I got the H tablewares I cooked  more than I should be
> Shrimps Chow fun noodles
> 
> View attachment 4865101



The next time your family shuts down your kitchen, just jump into your car and drive north to my house. You‘re welcome to cook at my house all day....and all night, if you want to!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank God my juice maker still available and the moon cakes for sweet teeth.
And frozen dumplings


----------



## diane278

Where would I go to find moon cakes?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Where would I go to find moon cakes?


Oh, you can order online https://www.myhiep.com/ but they are sold out. or you can find an Asian Market near you like Hmart, or 99Ranch ....


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4865777
> 
> ***


This one made me laugh without thinking


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank God my juice maker still available and the moon cakes for sweet teeth.
> And frozen dumplings
> 
> View attachment 4865496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865499



Your food always looks SO delicious! Keep the pictures coming. Love drooling over them!


----------



## Nhare

tlamdang08 said:


> Welcome to the club, I am glad that our “H family” have  not chased you away. don’t be shy   More pictures please.


Thanks for your kind welcome.  I love all of your pics, especially all your delicious food on your H dishes.


----------



## Nhare

diane278 said:


> Welcome! I keep coming back to your photos. I love the matching bracelet and the way you wear the two together.....


Thank you @diane278.  The bracelet is new, so I wore it-got a funny look from DH because I’ve been WFH since March 13.  I had no where to go and took the photos on my patio. ❤️ the bracelet too


----------



## Nhare

@tlamdang08 your dishes are always so beautiful.  Yummy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Japanese noodles with pork and mushrooms 
Drinks:
  Cucumber/apple/pineapple 
  Bitter melons

100 degree outside


----------



## Nhare

Zooming for work with a little h - and on my fur love.


----------



## tlamdang08

Nhare said:


> View attachment 4866107
> View attachment 4866111
> 
> Zooming for work with a little h - and on my fur love.


Look at his expression ” Oh Mama, I want my own scarf ”


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> @sf_newyorker @diane278 @Rouge H
> Thank you for all the sweet words. I have another healthy drink to present, The bitter melon drink.
> Oops without the H items
> 
> View attachment 4865179
> 
> Empty glass with H plate    . there I  am in
> 
> View attachment 4865180


Bitter...melon...drink?!?!?!? My mom made me drink this as a kid, once... Is this for health benefits or do you actually like it?


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Bitter...melon...drink?!?!?!? My mom made me drink this as a kid, once... Is this for health benefits or do you actually like it?


I don’t like it as a kids too. about 5 years ago I started to change my taste and I included it in my daily menu. love it as a drink. Just add a bit of honey and lime juice. you will be surprised that it is tasteful and no more bitterness  .


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

The feedbag purse came yesterday; my photo without strap not as well taken as seller’s but does show different perspective. smaller  than estimated at only 9 or so inches, very cute. I’m sure most of you realized faster than I this is a bag design based on a feedbag and not a real one, or it would have at least had some water holes so poor horsey would not drown if took a drink while eating. 

Couldn’t find a letter mark, would likely be faded, worn. Research indicates a design from 1950s, found a few for sale online for 6x or more what I paid but this one does have some stains and a slouch; strap needs some rehabbing so we’ll send flying off to @docride at her convenience.




seller’s photos


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

How is it possible for something Hermes Barenia to be so perfect at age 20 for $1,000?
I asked @docride, “is it coated with something?“
doc: well, hold it under running water and see if it spots, then dries. no spots, then there might be a coating have to remove.
me (struck deaf by the words “under running water”): ....”and what exactly does that get me other than a heart attack?”
yes, glorious spots, but no lasting spots!


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The feedbag purse came yesterday; my photo without strap not as well taken as seller’s but does show different perspective. smaller  than estimated at only 9 or so inches, very cute. I’m sure most of you realized faster than I this is a bag design based on a feedbag and not a real one, or it would have at least had some water holes so poor horsey would not drown if took a drink while eating.
> 
> Couldn’t find a letter mark, would likely be faded, worn. Research indicates a design from 1950s, found a few for sale online for 6x or more what I paid but this one does have some stains and a slouch; strap needs some rehabbing so we’ll send flying off to @docride at her convenience.
> 
> View attachment 4866820
> 
> 
> seller’s photos
> View attachment 4866821
> View attachment 4866822





Jbizzybeetle said:


> How is it possible for something Hermes Barenia to be so perfect at age 20 for $1,000?
> I asked @docride, “is it coated with something?“
> doc: well, hold it under running water and see if it spots, then dries. no spots, then there might be a coating have to remove.
> me (struck deaf by the words “under running water”): ....”and what exactly does that get me other than a heart attack?”
> yes, glorious spots, but no lasting spots!
> 
> View attachment 4866840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866836



You REALLY scored Big Time!  Congratulations! Mod shots are expected...at least by me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast and lunch
Homemade yogurt with matcha green tea cake from 85-degree.
Water melon/celery drink and last bitter melon drink.
Beef Pho


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast and lunch
> Homemade yogurt with matcha green tea cake from 85-degree.
> Water melon/celery drink and last bitter melon drink.
> Beef Pho
> 
> View attachment 4867131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867132


That’s an absolutely amazing feast!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> That’s an absolutely amazing feast!


I got help today. My two sons love to slice the meat and to wash the herbs. We had joked around our future daughters-in-law (s)


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I got help today. My two sons love to slice the meat and to wash the herbs. We had joked around our future daughters-in-law (s)


While you were doing that, I was in my garage developing my new hobby: graffiti.  I’m no Banksy, but I have my own style: “spray heavy and ignore the drips”.
My first piece will be unveiled in due time....someday. There’s more spraying to be done....gotta get back in the garage now and get to work.

(I never planned on this project, but I need an escape from reality right now....)


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> While you were doing that, I was in my garage developing my new hobby: graffiti.  I’m no Banksy, but I have my own style: “spray heavy and ignore the drips”.
> My first piece will be unveiled in due time....someday. There’s more spraying to be done....gotta get back in the garage now and get to work.


OMG I literally cannot wait to see what you are creating!  
(And, be careful with those fumes!)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> While you were doing that, I was in my garage developing my new hobby: graffiti.  I’m no Banksy, but I have my own style: “spray heavy and ignore the drips”.
> My first piece will be unveiled in due time....someday. There’s more spraying to be done....gotta get back in the garage now and get to work.


Can't wait to see.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> While you were doing that, I was in my garage developing my new hobby: graffiti.  I’m no Banksy, but I have my own style: “spray heavy and ignore the drips”.
> My first piece will be unveiled in due time....someday. There’s more spraying to be done....gotta get back in the garage now and get to work.
> 
> (I never planned on this project, but I need an escape from reality right now....)
> 
> View attachment 4867297


One day, I will stop by your house. Your garage is to die for  .So clean. And the wall arts


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> One day, I will stop by your house. Your garage is to die for  .So clean. And the wall arts


My garage is storage to assorted prints I accumulated several decades ago. If friends have grown children going out on their own, they can come over and choose some. If you stop by, I’ll insist you take a print or two with you! 
I’ve been considering putting in closed cabinets but I’m worried that I’ll just fill them up with stuff I should get rid of....


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> OMG I literally cannot wait to see what you are creating!
> (And, be careful with those fumes!)





tlamdang08 said:


> Can't wait to see.


Right now, it’s a vague concept. (I opened both garage doors for clean air.) If you want anything turned orange, send it over. I got an extra can of spray paint.


----------



## tlamdang08

The weather is extremely hot for October. 90 degree.
Got to keep my new flower pots inside to avoid heatstroke. I am thinking of a new project ”to set up a new fresh look for a portrait background ”


----------



## Chrismin

Love the outfit !


tlamdang08 said:


> The weather is extremely hot for October. 90 degree.
> Got to keep my new flower pots inside to avoid heatstroke. I am thinking of a new project ”to set up a new fresh look for a portrait background ”
> 
> View attachment 4867324


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast and lunch
> Homemade yogurt with matcha green tea cake from 85-degree.
> Water melon/celery drink and last bitter melon drink.
> Beef Pho
> 
> View attachment 4867131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867132



Love pho in the H bowls! Ngon qua!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Love the outfit !


 Thank you 


lindacherie said:


> Love pho in the H bowls! Ngon qua!


Jackfruit and sweet rice. Herbal tea.
 Ngon Lam Luon! ( It means: Delicious )


----------



## carabelli888

Jackfruit and sweet rice. Herbal tea.
Ngon Lam Luon! ( It means: Delicious )

View attachment 4867501


View attachment 4867502



I don’t know what this is but it looks so delicious!! Love!


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> Jackfruit and sweet rice. Herbal tea.
> Ngon Lam Luon! ( It means: Delicious )
> 
> View attachment 4867501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867502
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what this is but it looks so delicious!! Love!


It is a  popular Breakfast/desert dish from Thai Lan;  

steam rice/shredded coconut/pandas leaves/coconut milk/ peanut/sesame....


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast bar  from my kitchen 
I need vacations
In reality ( today missions: cleaning my garage and the formal Room. Too dusty )
Have a good Sunday to all


----------



## diane278

Another cup of coffee


While I try to get a better view of this bag from the online video I watched yesterday:




If I were quicker, I‘d get better screenshots.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Another cup of coffee
> View attachment 4867997
> 
> While I try to get a better view of this bag from the online video I watched yesterday:
> View attachment 4868000
> 
> View attachment 4868014
> 
> If I were quicker, I‘d get better screenshots.


That bag is so you. Perfect pair.


----------



## tlamdang08

New background


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Next week a brief story break._

~•~​
These kids are free to harness some time...




...to horsing around.




~•~​


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> Another cup of coffee
> View attachment 4867997
> 
> While I try to get a better view of this bag from the online video I watched yesterday:
> View attachment 4868000
> 
> View attachment 4868014
> 
> If I were quicker, I‘d get better screenshots.


I shared pics of it here.


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> I shared pics of it here.


Thank you! I’m trying to make my brain realize that I don’t need any more bags, but my brain (and heart) often ignore my logic!


----------



## diane278

Yesterday, I had an idea for these two to have a funny conversation about going shopping at Hermes, but I didn’t write it down. Today, I couldn’t remember what it was.  (Maybe I inhaled too many paint fumes?!)  So anyway, they went all zen and I left them to meditate.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I had an idea for these two to have a funny conversation about going shopping at Hermes, but I didn’t write it down. Today, I couldn’t remember what it was.  (Maybe I inhaled too many paint fumes?!)  So anyway, they went all zen and I left them to meditate.....
> 
> View attachment 4868335


Love your artist


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Love your artist


Thank you. It hangs in a hallway and I had stopped “seeing” it.  One day I realized that it had orange in it and that I could use it as a H backdrop....


----------



## tlamdang08

Camera’s nock for virtual life has been done.


----------



## diane278

The room look


tlamdang08 said:


> Camera’s nock for virtual life has been done.
> 
> View attachment 4868428


The room looks really great. And the size of those plants are amazing!


----------



## Linksman1

tlamdang08 said:


> @Linksman1
> Long: 9 inches
> High:7 inches
> After fold into the picktin shape
> High:5 inches
> Deep: 4 inches
> Long: around 7,8 inches
> Inside pocket 7 inches long, 3 and 1/2 inches high.
> HIH


Thanks


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> The weather is extremely hot for October. 90 degree.
> Got to keep my new flower pots inside to avoid heatstroke. I am thinking of a new project ”to set up a new fresh look for a portrait background ”
> 
> View attachment 4867324


You look very slim....  
The colours in this picture blended very well


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The room look
> 
> The room looks really great. And the size of those plants are amazing!


Costco at my location is selling 14.99 . Great deal so I buy a few to dress up my house  



Hillychristie said:


> You look very slim....
> The colours in this picture blended very well


Camera cheat


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast steak/baguette/strawberry jam


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast steak/baguette/strawberry jam
> 
> View attachment 4868739
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868740


hah! so I have to remind myself every lovely foodie frame, “you’ve lost 10 pounds this month, keep the eyes on the prize (not the strawberry jam ),”


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> hah! so I have to remind myself every lovely foodie frame, “you’ve lost 10 pounds this month, keep the eyes on the prize (not the strawberry jam ),”


I eat 1/10 of the meals.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I eat 1/10 of the meals.


to be clear—chiding myself—my eyes on the prize.


----------



## tlamdang08

Lipsticks mail today. The tray is getting crowded


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> to be clear—chiding myself—my eyes on the prize.


I looked at full size skillets but  I remembered you and the result ....     Stay healthy eat less


----------



## lindacherie

Iced matcha genmaicha for tonight!


----------



## tlamdang08

lindacherie said:


> Iced matcha genmaicha for tonight!
> 
> View attachment 4869207


Love your cup!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I looked at full size skillets but  I remembered you and the result ....     Stay healthy eat less
> 
> View attachment 4869196


hee-hee! thank you, my luv!


----------



## julymengqi

wow


----------



## paula24jen

Using the bolduc ribbon from my latest delivery I tried to H up an Iittala vase to hold face masks, not up to the standards of this thread tho - must try harder!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

paula24jen said:


> Using the bolduc ribbon from my latest delivery I tried to H up an Iittala vase to hold face masks, not up to the standards of this thread tho - must try harder!
> View attachment 4869584


hmmmm,  with all my ribbon, I thought I’d work up a longer shoulder strap for the barenia Evie. whdaya think?


----------



## paula24jen

Jbizzybeetle said:


> hmmmm,  with all my ribbon, I thought I’d work up a longer shoulder strap for the barenia Evie. whdaya think?


I think that’s a mighty fine idea


----------



## Meta

Masks to match your silk, anyone?  Bought the fabric because it reminds me of this Jardin Anglais gavroche


----------



## tlamdang08

Meta said:


> Masks to match your silk, anyone?  Bought the fabric because it reminds me of this Jardin Anglais gavroche
> View attachment 4869661


Wow, love these spring colors. Perfect for the mask. Please share after you have done the masks. I have a plan to go to Joanne Fabric today. Thanks for sharing and inspiring me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> hmmmm,  with all my ribbon, I thought I’d work up a longer shoulder strap for the barenia Evie. whdaya think?


Love it. I think that is a great Idea. Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## tlamdang08

My day started with.... A hearty homemade yogurt and jam. 


Then.... Sweet yam and steak for the kids. Now they are full time in Shool I must cook without helper. ( when they are around I have to obey the American health department rules)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

OK, so continuing my reporting in on deliveries: Pegasus sneakers fail by about 2 sizes being a “10” for my long American foot; I can return for credit against another “something“ so no biggie.
Fortunately, Hermes lip balm never fails and I made sure get two this time!


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> hmmmm,  with all my ribbon, I thought I’d work up a longer shoulder strap for the barenia Evie. whdaya think?





paula24jen said:


> I think that’s a mighty fine idea





tlamdang08 said:


> Love it. I think that is a great Idea. Can't wait to see the final result.



Go for it! And share all the details so we can copy you!


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a report too. My lipsticks LIMITED EDITION, 1 work ( pink shade) 2 ( nude shades) have to mix with other bright colors. Overall not so thrill about them on my lips 
Off to go for some fabric...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a report too. My lipsticks LIMITED EDITION, 1 work ( pink shade) 2 ( nude shades) have to mix with other bright colors. Overall not so thrill about them on my lips


i hear you...poppy shine will last a loooooong time at my house.


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> Using the bolduc ribbon from my latest delivery I tried to H up an Iittala vase to hold face masks, not up to the standards of this thread tho - must try harder!
> View attachment 4869584


I think it looks great!  I walked around my house trying various containers before settling on one...but now, you‘ve inspired me to try something new.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, love these spring colors. Perfect for the mask. Please share after you have done the masks. I have a plan to go to Joanne Fabric today. Thanks for sharing and inspiring me.



I found this at Joannes a while back. I got the last of it (1 yd).  It’s perfect for Passifolia. I was hoping to get more so I could make napkins out of it....but was told that my store was sold out. It may end up as masks....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I found this at Joannes a while back. I got the last of it (1 yd).  It’s perfect for Passifolia. I was hoping to get more so I could make napkins out of it....but was told that my store was sold out. It may end up as masks....
> 
> View attachment 4870016


I can barely see the plate! wow, you have such a good eye.


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> I think it looks great!  I walked around my house trying various containers before settling on one...but now, you‘ve inspired me to try something new.


I look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I couldn’t stay away from this thread for even 2 consecutive days! So popping in for a hot minute (trouble with WFH is there’s no clear quitting time) to add my pic of Bolduc ribbon use (and not a very original idea - but so cute IMHO).


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I couldn’t stay away from this thread for even 2 consecutive days! So popping in for a hot minute (trouble with WFH is there’s no clear quitting time) to add my pic of Bolduc ribbon use (and not a very original idea - but so cute IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 4870229



And I don't think we would want to go 2 days without seeing your creative creations.    Love everything in this post.  

And I hear ya on the WFH dilemma...


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I couldn’t stay away from this thread for even 2 consecutive days! So popping in for a hot minute (trouble with WFH is there’s no clear quitting time) to add my pic of Bolduc ribbon use (and not a very original idea - but so cute IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 4870229


  Love your cat face expression


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I couldn’t stay away from this thread for even 2 consecutive days! So popping in for a hot minute (trouble with WFH is there’s no clear quitting time) to add my pic of Bolduc ribbon use (and not a very original idea - but so cute IMHO).
> 
> View attachment 4870229


Zen Dog’s original job was to curb my impulsive shopping. And no, it didn’t work all that well.
Now, he has a more important job....to support all of us during this pandemic.  Since there are also cats contributing to the support, it’s only fair that they be represented here, too.

So, here they are, sharing my H neobain pouch. And, yes, they are social distancing. Given that size is relative, they only need to be 6” apart.


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> I look forward to seeing the results!



I’ve used all these pieces before, but I’m counting on everyone having forgotten!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I’ve used all these pieces before, but I’m counting on everyone having forgotten!
> 
> View attachment 4870310



Oh, how I would love to join you.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Oh, how I would love to join you.



That would be great! And, if you wanted, you could use Bailey‘s instead of regular coffee creamer....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> That would be great! And, if you wanted, you could use Bailey‘s instead of regular coffee creamer....


 Yes, even better!


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 Count me in pleaseee!  
my shopping for fabric has turned  into new rugs, new chair, new decorative pillows, new kitchenwares
Spent 2 hours to decorate these places around my house. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Time to eat


New kitchen towels and iron skillet 6 inches ( I don’t need any kitchen towels but I love the message so they are now belongs to my countertop.


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 Count me in pleaseee!
> my shopping for fabric has turned  into new rugs, new chair, new decorative pillows, new kitchenwares
> Spent 2 hours to decorate these places around my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870392
> 
> View attachment 4870393
> 
> View attachment 4870394
> 
> Time to eat
> View attachment 4870395
> 
> New kitchen towels and iron skillet 6 inches ( I don’t need any kitchen towels but I love the message so they are now belongs to my countertop.
> View attachment 4870400
> View attachment 4870398



 Goi cuon? Ahh, making me hungry. Is that the H Deco Platter?


----------



## tlamdang08

lindacherie said:


> Goi cuon? Ahh, making me hungry. Is that the H Deco Platter?


(Goi cuon mam Tom)  
Yes, They are H deco family


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 Count me in pleaseee!
> my shopping for fabric has turned  into new rugs, new chair, new decorative pillows, new kitchenwares
> Spent 2 hours to decorate these places around my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870392
> 
> View attachment 4870393
> 
> View attachment 4870394
> 
> Time to eat
> View attachment 4870395
> 
> New kitchen towels and iron skillet 6 inches ( I don’t need any kitchen towels but I love the message so they are now belongs to my countertop.
> View attachment 4870400
> View attachment 4870398


Of course you can come over!  It’s always time to eat here. It’s much simpler than at your house but no one has ever starved here! 

I’m trying to clear out some of my kitchen things because my storage isn’t adequate. But instead, I’ve been buying Passifolia. Oh, well, I’ve never been known for my resistance to impulse shopping....why start now?.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 Count me in pleaseee!
> my shopping for fabric has turned  into new rugs, new chair, new decorative pillows, new kitchenwares
> Spent 2 hours to decorate these places around my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870392
> 
> View attachment 4870393
> 
> View attachment 4870394
> 
> Time to eat
> View attachment 4870395
> 
> New kitchen towels and iron skillet 6 inches ( I don’t need any kitchen towels but I love the message so they are now belongs to my countertop.
> View attachment 4870400
> View attachment 4870398


love it! this is what we meant by “material culture” in grad school—the essential expressions of humans being.


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I found this at Joannes a while back. I got the last of it (1 yd).  It’s perfect for Passifolia. I was hoping to get more so I could make napkins out of it....but was told that my store was sold out. It may end up as masks....
> 
> View attachment 4870016


Love this  this could go to the H camouflage thread.


----------



## diane278

How could I have forgotten that our horses deserve protection, too?!


----------



## tlamdang08

A project that need a lots of glue sticks ....
Resurface the mirror with H ribbons...
No more glues, need to take a break for now


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> A project that need a lots of glue sticks ....
> Resurface the mirror with H ribbons...
> No more glues, need to take a break for now
> 
> View attachment 4871565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871567


It’s going to be absolutely fabulous when it’s done! You never run out of ideas....


----------



## sf_newyorker

> Really. I. Can’t. Help.




My. Overblown. Nerdy. Self.<


----------



## tlamdang08

Sticky rice with assorted toppings for the family.
Homemade Yogurt and diet drink for me
My childhood daily breakfast


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Sticky rice with assorted toppings for the family.
> Homemade Yogurt and diet drink for me
> My childhood daily breakfast
> 
> View attachment 4872000



What is they difference between ‘sticky rice’ and regular rice? Is it the type of rice? The way it’s cooked? I have no idea.... TIA.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> What is they difference between ‘sticky rice’ and regular rice? Is it the type of rice? The way it’s cooked? I have no idea.... TIA.


Sticky rice also known as sweet rice because of its taste. It has a sweet taste than the regular rice. It is also chewy and sticky texture. So mainly use in desert recipes.
It take more time to prepare to cook than regular rice.
i have to soak them in water for 2 hours, drain them then steam. Every 15 mins I would add coconut juice to make the rice smell better and sweeter. Sometimes I add pandan leaves to add more flavor if I don’t have coconut juice. And I can add food coloring to make them Look colorful.
There is a cheat way to cook sticky rice with a  rice maker. But it is a complicated mix and levels  of water to add. I don’t want to confuse you.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Sticky rice also known as sweet rice because of its taste. It has a sweet taste than the regular rice. It is also chewy and sticky texture. So mainly use in desert recipes.
> It take more time to prepare to cook than regular rice.
> i have to soak them in water for 2 hours, drain them then steam. Every 15 mins I would add coconut juice to make the rice smell better and sweeter. Sometimes I add pandan leaves to add more flavor if I don’t have coconut juice. And I can add food coloring to make them Look colorful.
> There is a cheat way to cook sticky rice with a  rice maker. But it is a complicated mix and levels  of water to add. I don’t want to confuse you.


I do the cheat way of cooking sticky rice!

Diane - sticky rice also tends to be more glutinous and smaller grained.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Sticky rice also known as sweet rice because of its taste. It has a sweet taste than the regular rice. It is also chewy and sticky texture. So mainly use in desert recipes.
> It take more time to prepare to cook than regular rice.
> i have to soak them in water for 2 hours, drain them then steam. Every 15 mins I would add coconut juice to make the rice smell better and sweeter. Sometimes I add pandan leaves to add more flavor if I don’t have coconut juice. And I can add food coloring to make them Look colorful.
> There is a cheat way to cook sticky rice with a  rice maker. But it is a complicated mix and levels  of water to add. I don’t want to confuse you.





sf_newyorker said:


> I do the cheat way of cooking sticky rice!
> 
> Diane - sticky rice also tends to be more glutinous and smaller grained.


Thank you both! I think I’ll stick with my simple regular rice....I’ve actually managed to burn even that when I’m not paying attention.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Thank you both! I think I’ll stick with my simple regular rice....I’ve actually managed to burn even that when I’m not paying attention.


  I thought I would introduce you to brown rice, for our healthy meal. Now they sell rice maker special for brown rice. Do you ever eat brown rice? I love them.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I thought I would introduce you to brown rice, for our healthy meal. Now they sell rice maker special for brown rice. Do you ever eat brown rice? I love them.
> 
> View attachment 4872168


I usually cook black (forbidden rice) or wild rice. I do also occasionally use regular white rice. I love the appearance of the forbidden rice most. I haven’t cooked brown rice.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Please excuse my whimsical latte art.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I thought I would introduce you to brown rice, for our healthy meal. Now they sell rice maker special for brown rice. Do you ever eat brown rice? I love them.
> 
> View attachment 4872168



I’d be lost without rice in my life.


----------



## bagnut1

I thought of you ladies and your lovely dishes this afternoon when I ran across this serving plate from John Derian and Astier de Villatte (and there are several different designs of this motif).


----------



## sf_newyorker

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Please excuse my whimsical latte art.
> 
> View attachment 4872327


Your latte artwork looks lovely- I see the profile of a fierce feline staring longingly at that plate of macarons.

One great thing about this thread is that it encourages creativity (and creativity isn’t perfect). Heck, you can grab some H receipts, fold them into little airplanes, stack up a few H boxes and voila: you are now founder and ceo of Hermes Air with a fleet of planes and your own airport! Not that I’ve even done that...


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I do the cheat way of cooking sticky rice!
> 
> Diane - sticky rice also tends to be more glutinous and smaller grained.



What's the cheat way of making sticky rice?  I've never made it but love it.  And I'm all about cooking shortcuts/simplifying things.

@tlamdang08, I am in awe with all of your cooking.  I don't have the patience for complicated cooking, but love yummy food!


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Please excuse my whimsical latte art.
> 
> View attachment 4872327


OMG your late art is wonderful. How do you do it ? I want to learn too    
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> A project that need a lots of glue sticks ....
> Resurface the mirror with H ribbons...
> No more glues, need to take a break for now
> 
> View attachment 4871565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Please excuse my whimsical latte art.
> 
> View attachment 4872327


wow!


----------



## tlamdang08

@loh Thanks for liking my food presentation. My youngest this morning told me this “ Ma, you know that we love your food just as is meaning we can eat them  right out from the pot. No need to put your energy into decorations the food. Take your time to rest.”
my Husband told him“ she does it out of love. Food of love.” But I know I do that because I have too much time.

My cheat way to make perfect sticky rice from the rice maker is 4 cups of sticky rice, 2 cups of rice, water level at number 4.
A pin of salt, 2 tea spoons of oil. Mix them well then cook them as regular rice.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> What's the cheat way of making sticky rice?  I've never made it but love it.  And I'm all about cooking shortcuts/simplifying things.
> 
> @tlamdang08, I am in awe with all of your cooking.  I don't have the patience for complicated cooking, but love yummy food!


My cheat way is a variation of the way prepared by @tlamdang08. I simply rinse the rice, add the right amount of water and cook the old country way via pot on stovetop. If I’m in a rush, the rice cooker comes out. Rather than flavoring the rice throughout the cooking process, I dice sweet chinese sausage and shiitake mushrooms and add the mix to the rice halfway through the cooking process. The fat and juice of the sausage flavor the rice nicely. When I’m ready to plate, I top off with scallions for freshness.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> My cheat way is a variation of the way prepared by @tlamdang08. I simply rinse the rice, add the right amount of water and cook the old country way via pot on stovetop. If I’m in a rush, the rice cooker comes out. Rather than flavoring the rice throughout the cooking process, I dice sweet chinese sausage and shiitake mushrooms and add the mix to the rice halfway through the cooking process. The fat and juice of the sausage flavor the rice nicely. When I’m ready to plate, I top off with scallions for freshness.



Oh wow, sounds delish!  Thanks!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG your late art is wonderful. How do you do it ? I want to learn too
> thanks for sharing.



Thank you. I’m still practicing my milk pouring skills and nowhere near how I want my latte art to look like.  This was one of the better mistakes/accidents I guess.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sf_newyorker said:


> Your latte artwork looks lovely- I see the profile of a fierce feline staring longingly at that plate of macarons.
> 
> One great thing about this thread is that it encourages creativity (and creativity isn’t perfect). Heck, you can grab some H receipts, fold them into little airplanes, stack up a few H boxes and voila: you are now founder and ceo of Hermes Air with a fleet of planes and your own airport! Not that I’ve even done that...



Haha thank you. Your imagination and creativity has been so inspiring.


----------



## tlamdang08

So happy to play with my new scarves   Now waiting for a pair of Three Graces Twilly  to come.


----------



## paula24jen

sf_newyorker said:


> Your latte artwork looks lovely- I see the profile of a fierce feline staring longingly at that plate of macarons.
> 
> One great thing about this thread is that it encourages creativity (and creativity isn’t perfect). Heck, you can grab some H receipts, fold them into little airplanes, stack up a few H boxes and voila: you are now founder and ceo of Hermes Air with a fleet of planes and your own airport! Not that I’ve even done that...


Ooh, I think I collect frequent flyer points on Hermes Air!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> @loh Thanks for liking my food presentation. My youngest this morning told me this “ Ma, you know that we love your food just as is meaning we can eat them  right out from the pot. No need to put your energy into decorations the food. Take your time to rest.”
> my Husband told him“ she does it out of love. Food of love.” But I know I do that because I have too much time.
> 
> My cheat way to make perfect sticky rice from the rice maker is 4 cups of sticky rice, 2 cups of rice, water level at number 4.
> A pin of salt, 2 tea spoons of oil. Mix them well then cook them as regular rice.



I realized I'm thinking of sweet rice when I'm referring to sticky rice. Never made sweet rice, but love that.   I always make sticky rice in the pot, but haven't added salt and oil before.  Will have to try that, and the recipe by @sf_newyorker - never made sticky rice on the stove before.   

Appreciate your recipe tips!  I'm sure my family will too.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. I’m still practicing my milk pouring skills and nowhere near how I want my latte art to look like.  This was one of the better mistakes/accidents I guess.


wishing you continued success! amazing results possible. 
DD has friends with a coffee bar who made latte art looks just like DD and DSiL. so much so I can‘t even post it here.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Please excuse my whimsical latte art.
> 
> View attachment 4872327



Those dishes are just gorgeous!


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> do the cheat way of cooking sticky rice!


ITA, but @tlamdang08 way sounds easier  I love using chinese sausage with it too! 
@diane278, @tlamdang08, I know brown rice is supposed to be healthier, but I think it’s for prisoners.
@bagnut1, I love the Derian platter


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> ITA, but @tlamdang08 way sounds easier  I love using chinese sausage with it too!
> @diane278, @tlamdang08, I know brown rice is supposed to be healthier, but I think it’s for prisoners.
> @bagnut1, I love the Derian platter


    
When I add beans and Toppings maybe you will wonder where is the prison location  or if you leave near Korean town you should try their brown rice for once. I love it.


----------



## loh

880 said:


> ITA, but @tlamdang08 way sounds easier  I love using chinese sausage with it too!
> @diane278, @tlamdang08, I know brown rice is supposed to be healthier, but I think it’s for prisoners.
> @bagnut1, I love the Derian platter



I mix half white and half brown to make it palatable for my kids.  If it were up to me, though, I'd do straight up brown rice, the prison warden that I am....


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonkasu ramen fusion  with tomatoes juice


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> Tonkasu ramen fusion  with tomatoes juice
> 
> View attachment 4873084



Showed my husband a few of your food posts last night, and he was so jealous! I truly look forward to these updates every day, plus the stories of your sweet family either helping out or trying to get you to rest is just the cherry on top.


----------



## tlamdang08

Siha77 said:


> Showed my husband a few of your food posts last night, and he was so jealous! I truly look forward to these updates every day, plus the stories of your sweet family either helping out or trying to get you to rest is just the cherry on top.


Awww  Thank you 
My husband just complains that he eats more than he should. 
summer rolls ( so I listen to my youngest, no decorations . But then he ask chicken curry for dinner and my daughter asked more yogurts. No time to rest   


so this is my “ boot up drink”
Apple/ carrots/ lime
	

		
			
		

		
	



And started preparing for dinner
To be continued, I promise will include H plates and bow at dinner


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww  Thank you
> My husband just complains that he eats more than he should.
> summer rolls ( so I listen to my youngest, no decorations . But then he ask chicken curry for dinner and my daughter asked more yogurts. No time to rest
> View attachment 4873494
> 
> so this is my “ boot up drink”
> Apple/ carrots/ lime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873508
> 
> And started preparing for dinner
> To be continued, I promise will include H plates and bow at dinner
> View attachment 4873515
> View attachment 4873516


I’m usually on my iphone scrolling but when I see your posts I always have to pull out my MacBook so I can see your food pictures more clearly. And this is the Hermes thread! That says a lot about how captivating your posts are!


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> I’m usually on my iphone scrolling but when I see your posts I always have to pull out my MacBook so I can see your food pictures more clearly. And this is the Hermes thread! That says a lot about how captivating your posts are!


 Thank you for your sweet words. I still have a long list to finish my H deco collection. 
Here is a curry in the small H deck bowl.
Saffron dink In the coffee cup and durian on the dessert plate.
My kids used to love durian but now whenever I open the package they ran away.


----------



## tlamdang08

Done


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 4873732


I knew it would be spectacular!


----------



## Rouge H

Gorgeous...


----------



## tlamdang08

Ham/potatoes /tomatoes/ eggs. American way.  Happy Saturday to all
Relax time for me. Off to the ocean.


----------



## shrpthorn

Shamelessly copied @diane278 with her coffee mug & plate. I just love the coffee mug & plate combo. The mug is 420 ml or ~0.5 L so it's a great size. It's so beautiful with dendrobium orchids & a passion flower.  I love orchids so this mug is prefect - and my 1st Hermes tableware. The photos on H.com simply do not do the pattern on this mug justice IMO. But yes, as one tpf'er said - you are constrained by the "tyranny of stuff" - as the gold rim precludes microwaving and you must wash by hand. Sorry I don't take the best photos with my phone.


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> Shamelessly copied @diane278 with her coffee mug & plate. I just love the coffee mug & plate combo. The mug is 420 ml or ~0.5 L so it's a great size. It's so beautiful with dendrobium orchids & a passion flower.  I love orchids so this mug is prefect - and my 1st Hermes tableware. The photos on H.com simply do not do the pattern on this mug justice IMO. But yes, as one tpf'er said - you are constrained by the "tyranny of stuff" - as the gold rim precludes microwaving and you must wash by hand. Sorry I don't take the best photos with my phone.
> View attachment 4874549
> View attachment 4874548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874550


I swear that coffee actually tastes better when its in a Hermes mug!


----------



## Four Tails

diane278 said:


> I swear that coffee actually tastes better when its in a Hermes mug!


This is empirically verified.  My beverage experience is immeasurably better when the vessel is pleasing to me.

Because of you and @shrpthorn, I have decided I need at least two of these mug sets. Perhaps I missed it, but what exactly is the plate part called? I am adding this to my wishlist. The leaf looks like a lily pad and I have a deep fondness for frogs.


----------



## diane278

I didn't realize that it was National Handbag Day. But I just bought a bag over the phone with my SA that will be here next week. I think it was karma. 

I’m also trying to find a home for my small Passifolia tray. Right now, it’s holding the key to my mailbox....


----------



## diane278

Four Tails said:


> This is empirically verified.  My beverage experience is immeasurably better when the vessel is pleasing to me.
> 
> Because of you and @shrpthorn, I have decided I need at least two of these mug sets. Perhaps I missed it, but what exactly is the plate part called? I am adding this to my wishlist. The leaf looks like a lily pad and I have a deep fondness for frogs.



The mugs don’t come with a plate. The leaf plates I use are from Wayfair. They are very inexpensive but I think they look great with the mugs. There might be Passifolia cup plates that would work, but I didn’t even ask. This is a desert plate that I ordered, and it could work. I just liked the idea of mixing things up a bit....


----------



## tlamdang08

Take out FF taste exactly like a fine dining restaurant.


----------



## Meta

Another mask matching silk combo, La Maison des Carres.


----------



## diane278

Cleaned out the fridge this morning...and tried to fill up the emptiness with more animals.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just done!  
 The background was extremely time-consuming


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I didn't realize that it was National Handbag Day. *But I just bought a bag over the phone with my SA that will be here next week.* I think it was karma.
> 
> I’m also trying to find a home for my small Passifolia tray. Right now, it’s holding the key to my mailbox....
> 
> View attachment 4874684


I can’t wait for your new bag reveal!  I’m suffering from no-new-bag-for-me-withdrawal.


----------



## tlamdang08

A bowl of rare beef noodles for Fall weather. 
A healthy drink as always  (spinach and cucumber)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> Tonkasu ramen fusion  with tomatoes juice
> 
> View attachment 4873084


You're such a good chef!! and those H china makes your noodes taste even better!


----------



## diane278

Lunch is a simple shrimp salad....on a pretty plate.


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> You're such a good chef!! and those H china makes your noodes taste even better!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Lunch is a simple shrimp salad....on a pretty plate.
> View attachment 4876353


They are blending well


----------



## tlamdang08

My lunch is kind of crazy for Monday. My kid's school half-day So I prepare Hot pot


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch is kind of crazy for Monday. My kid's school half-day So I prepare Hot pot
> 
> View attachment 4876380


That is a really fancy lunch !!! and healthy as well.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch is kind of crazy for Monday. My kid's school half-day So I prepare Hot pot
> 
> View attachment 4876380


beautiful! 
I do think you cook more for your family in a week than I did in first 18 years DD’s life.


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is a really fancy lunch !!! and healthy as well.


I try to make them eat more green,  so far they eat green like grass     
Their face is disturbing to look at but no one has said or refuse to eat them.


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch is kind of crazy for Monday. My kid's school half-day So I prepare Hot pot
> 
> View attachment 4876380



Ok, that's it. I need to come over!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> beautiful!
> I do think you cook more for your family in a week than I did in first 18 years DD’s life.


I try to make myself busy So I will be tired and get a longer-deeper sleep period.


----------



## tlamdang08

Siha77 said:


> Ok, that's it. I need to come over!


I am open my door for you.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Continuing my Goldie Locks search for just-right cute shoes, the sandal category: pretty, eh?
Sneakers too small, sandals too large. Forgot to take photo pair before reboxed, actual colors even brighter and deeper.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Continuing my Goldie Locks search for just-right cute shoes, the sandal category: pretty, eh?
> Sneakers too small, sandals too large. Forgot to take photo pair before reboxed, actual colors even brighter and deeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876415


Oh I love this one. Please share your impression when you have them. So I can join your club too.


----------



## diane278

Thanks to a very kind tpf‘er, I have a new Hermès item in my life. It’s no secret that I love the equestrian lifestyle. In addition to my cowgirl birkin, I now have a vintage H bag based on a horse feed bag. I’ve reimagined it into a magazine holder for now, but it’s possible it could become something else in the future....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Thanks to a very kind tpf‘er, I have a new Hermès item in my life. It’s no secret that I love the equestrian lifestyle. In addition to my cowgirl birkin, I now have a vintage H bag based on a horse feed bag. I’ve reimagined it into a magazine holder for now, but it’s possible it could become something else in the future....
> View attachment 4877107


just like It means to be there!   Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Snack of the day
Banana chocolate cake  
From 85 degree


----------



## sf_newyorker

:::


:::


----------



## tlamdang08

Snacks time   
Taro swirl from85 degree
Assorted berries yogurt smoothly


----------



## sf_newyorker

::
***


**


***


----------



## tlamdang08

A very simple (low-income family)dinner in Vietnam turn out to be an expensive, pleasure of joy in US.   
( Acai bowl is my dinner the rest are for my gangs)


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


*


*


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoining breakfast


----------



## diane278

I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408


Congrats - this is lovely and elegant . The sheen of the box and hardware is remarkable. Your Verrou fits right in with all of your art.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408


verrou my fave over C-bag! congrats!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408


Gorgeous and congrats!  (A ladybag in Box is definitely on my long term wish list.)

How do you like the clasp?  It is so pretty and I am curious about its ease of operation.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous and congrats!  (A ladybag in Box is definitely on my long term wish list.)
> 
> How do you like the clasp?  It is so pretty and I am curious about its ease of operation.


I have a vintage verrou clutch so I’m used to the latch. I’m very comfortable using it. It’s like a bolt that slides into a slot. It’s actually based on the latch on a stall door.


----------



## tlamdang08

Halloween gift idea:
I have a lot of Christmas craft paper lying around for years. I used them as a package and drew ghost faces on top. Ready to give them out tomorrow so parents won't be worried for any kind of virus    On the actual Halloween day. Ready to eat at that point.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Halloween gift idea:
> I have a lot of Christmas craft paper lying around for years. I used them as a package and drew ghost faces on top. Ready to give them out tomorrow so parents won't be worried for any kind of virus    On the actual Halloween day. Ready to eat at that point.
> View attachment 4879856
> View attachment 4879857


Great idea!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


**


**


***


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4880133
> 
> **
> View attachment 4880134
> 
> **
> View attachment 4880135
> 
> ***


“thrwwwwooo!”, bandana wipes perspiration from brow.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408



congrats!  I’m a huge Verrou lover.  In black box it is perfection!


----------



## shopaholicious

Black Box must be amazing!  I tried to find a smooth leather Verrou last year but not so lucky.  Enjoy and stay well!



diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’d been watching the resale market off-and-on for some time, looking at the Verrou shoulder bags. Most were epsom or a color I wouldn’t use enough to warrant purchasing. (I have several Epsom clutches and was hoping to find a Verrou in hunter leather.)  Last Saturday, my SA texted me and I asked about a Baton de Craie shoulder bag, as she had showed me one once.... but none were available in a smooth leather.  Then she texted a photo of this verrou. It arrived yesterday.  I can’t believe my luck. First, the (cowgirl) Birkin fell into my lap (thanks to a fellow tpf’er) and now this in box leather. The Verrou is my version of a Constance....I am thrilled!
> View attachment 4879408


   Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

@hokatie, @diane278 
My early Christmas will have to stay in the box for a while. But here are the pictures  
The thing I have opened to reward myself for being so active and positive lately which is the strap. New strap for my Kelly.
A bucket hat, warmth up fleece for us.
I purchased  the hat to match the fleece but now I think they might not go together.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> @hokatie, @diane278
> My early Christmas will have to stay in the box for a while. But here are the pictures
> The thing I have opened to reward myself for being so active and positive lately which is the strap. New strap for my Kelly.
> A bucket hat, warmth up fleece for us.
> I purchased  the hat to match the fleece but now I think they might not go together.
> View attachment 4880661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880660


Looked like you had a good shopping trip today . Love your new strap, a great matching to the Kelly.
How are you planning to style your hat? I like it too but afraid it’s too dressy for my casual wear.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Looked like you had a good shopping trip today . Love your new strap, a great matching to the Kelly.
> How are you planning to style your hat? I like it too but afraid it’s too dressy for my casual wear.


No worries. The hat is very simple and casual. Go try and see if you like it.


----------



## buffalogal

Ellie is trying out Halloween costumes and wanted to say hi. #Batman


----------



## diane278

..


buffalogal said:


> Ellie is trying out Halloween costumes and wanted to say hi. #Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880701


hi, Ellie!  Nice to see you again....


----------



## tlamdang08

Haiz... I just broke my words. My hat is too cute to be in the box.
I take it out add a nice touch to it. And.... Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## tlamdang08

I made a lot of breakfast. We have a full house today.
By the time I sit down to eat, this is the only thing left for me ( but still plenty for me)



Full house ( 6 French toasts total   . Dry salty fish Fried rice, carrot Drinks, assorted hams.)


----------



## diane278

I’ve been been eating healthier but today my body required crunchy tacos.  And, because I seem to be a bit clumsy these days, I put my water into an adult sippy cup.

The tacos did not disappoint...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’ve been been eating healthier but today my body required crunchy tacos.  And, because I seem to be a bit clumsy these days, I put my water into an adult sippy cup.
> 
> The tacos did not   disappoint...
> View attachment 4882326


I am hungry. It has been a long time that I haven't had a taco.
I haven't on diet today either.
My breakfast dim sums


----------



## diane278

Yes...I did it.  I have surrendered to my nature....on the path of least resistance. The Passifolia now goes in the dishwasher.  So far, so good.... 
I figure that I’m more likely to drop a piece and break it than I am to wear it out.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Yes...I did it.  I have surrendered to my nature....on the path of least resistance. The Passifolia now goes in the dishwasher.  So far, so good....
> I figure that I’m more likely to drop a piece and break it than I am to wear it out.....
> View attachment 4882808


Fret not! Sometimes it’s all about what’s efficient. I don’t dry clean any of my silks - they all make a trip to the washer and dryer, and then under the hot press of a primitive generic iron.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Cloudy day, cooler, quiet, feelin’ better than Putty apparently.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Cloudy day, cooler, quiet, feelin’ better than Putty apparently.
> View attachment 4882886


Wow


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow


thank you! her thoughts unfathomable, like gazing into a lingering sunset.


----------



## sf_newyorker

~*~*~


~*~


~*~*~

*
*
*

***


***


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> ~*~*~
> View attachment 4882974
> 
> ~*~
> View attachment 4882975
> 
> ~*~*~
> 
> *
> *
> *
> 
> ***
> View attachment 4882973
> 
> ***


lucky girl...riding the ultimate pony!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> lucky girl...riding the ultimate pony!



.........je suis desole pour demain.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> .........je suis desole pour demain.


mon dieu!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


*


*


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Feel like I am back to Paris.


----------



## diane278

The deli changed the recipe for their ceviche. After it burns it’s way through my throat, it may burn a hole through my cute little Passifolia bowl....It wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The deli changed the recipe for their ceviche. After it burns it’s way through my throat, it may burn a hole through my cute little Passifolia bowl....It wouldn’t surprise me.
> View attachment 4884093


I love chili pepper. They keep me warm.  
Btw: Your foods is disappearing into the bowl.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Btw: Your foods is disappearing into the bowl.


 
I’m not surprised, considering how spicy it was.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m not surprised, considering how spicy it was.....


I love spicy food. They keep me warm    
I used to eat everything plain, but 5 years in East Coast has turned everything to spicy food and I started to drink alcohol too. Anyway that can keep warm I would do it. 
I don't drink anymore but still love eating spicy foods.


----------



## diane278

I decided I needed a project, so I channeled my inner @tlamdang08 and made this. It looks better in the photo than it does irl....I don’t have her precision but her mirror inspired me.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I decided I needed a project, so I channeled my inner @tlamdang08 and made this. It looks better in the photo than it does irl....I don’t have her precision but her mirror inspired me.....
> View attachment 4885049


wow, I am impressed. thanks for sharing, i will follow you


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


*


*


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Hot pot day again. After half a day at the lake I am recharged.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Hot pot day again. After half a day at the lake I am recharged.


looks delicious!


----------



## sf_newyorker

:::


:::


----------



## tlamdang08

DH made breakfast today!!!   The countertop is a mess afterwards but I am happy to clean it up.


----------



## diane278

Here’s a box that camouflages an extra roll of TP. I ran out of H bags to cut up, so I went to the framer and bought a piece of heavy orange paper.  It’s not identical to the real orange shade but it was all I had to work.....and let’s face it, it’s only hiding a roll of TP.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Here’s a box that camouflages an extra roll of TP. I ran out of H bags to cut up, so I went to the framer and bought a piece of heavy orange paper.  It’s not identical to the real orange shade but it was all I had to work.....and let’s face it, it’s only hiding a roll of TP.....
> View attachment 4887079


love it!


----------



## 880

After I look at all the photos on this thread, I get so hungry  thank you for sharing them!
p.s. @tlamdang08, you look great in your hat. I have a vintage one ( that I bought many many years ago on one of our first trips to lond9n) with the same crown shape from Locke of LOndon And it’s my favorite shape! Perfect early Christmas presents! @diane278, DH and I were looking at H windows downtown ( we didn’t make an appt so we could not go in. I thought I saw a verrou in a far case through the window, but could not be sure! Your new box one is gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> After I look at all the photos on this thread, I get so hungry  thank you for sharing them!
> p.s. @tlamdang08, you look great in your hat. I have a vintage one ( that I bought many many years ago on one of our first trips to lond9n) with the same crown shape from Locke of LOndon And it’s my favorite shape! Perfect early Christmas presents! @diane278, DH and I were looking at H windows downtown ( we didn’t make an appt so we could not go in. I thought I saw a verrou in a far case through the window, but could not be sure! Your new box one is gorgeous!


  Thank you
Sorry to make you hungry


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> After I look at all the photos on this thread, I get so hungry  thank you for sharing them!
> p.s. @tlamdang08, you look great in your hat. I have a vintage one ( that I bought many many years ago on one of our first trips to lond9n) with the same crown shape from Locke of LOndon And it’s my favorite shape! Perfect early Christmas presents! @diane278, DH and I were looking at H windows downtown ( we didn’t make an appt so we could not go in. I thought I saw a verrou in a far case through the window, but could not be sure! Your new box one is gorgeous!


Thank you! I can be impulsive, but I knew that if I walked away, I’d regret it forever.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> love it!


All your craft projects have had a positive effect on me!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> All your craft projects have had a positive effect on me!


I have some projects going on but nothing has near done so far. I got lost


----------



## tlamdang08

Dimsum for Saturday. I had them precook package. Just need to steam them up when I feel lazy to cook.
The kids love them too. Easy and quick, we are on the way to the lake again. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I have some projects going on but nothing has near done so far. I got lost


You’ve already completed many. Sometimes I start something and then realize either it won’t work or I’m not going to like it so I don’t finish It.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

oh, looky what I got! finally opened the box of H-ordered lip balms and found a sampling of colors for the lipsticks. I’m jazzed!


----------



## tlamdang08

Apple pie rolls for a rainy day, credit to my daughter. She is the baker of the day.


----------



## periogirl28

Just enjoying the amazing fragrance of this Fujian Silver Needle tea at home.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


*


*


***


----------



## tlamdang08

Sweet bao, coffee, tea to begin another week.


----------



## tlamdang08

Monday easy cooking, time to be lazy...   these are my leftover. I need to finish them today.


----------



## slyeee

Seeing all of these photos on this thread makes me so happy and sometimes really hungry.
You are all so amazing to take the time to share the photos.
As of yesterday, I labeled all of my orange boxes with the bag/shoes/scarves description.
I wish I was as creative as you all, but organization is my thing, and I hope to be inspired by your creativity.

One question... What does creative one do with all of the H ribbons?  I have them rolled up in one big roll.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

slyeee said:


> Seeing all of these photos on this thread makes me so happy and sometimes really hungry.
> You are all so amazing to take the time to share the photos.
> As of yesterday, I labeled all of my orange boxes with the bag/shoes/scarves description.
> I wish I was as creative as you all, but organization is my thing, and I hope to be inspired by your creativity.
> 
> One question... What does creative one do with all of the H ribbons?  I have them rolled up in one big roll.


cue: @tlamdang08  queen of mirrors


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> cue: @tlamdang08  queen of mirrors


 Awww I love you 


slyeee said:


> Seeing all of these photos on this thread makes me so happy and sometimes really hungry.
> You are all so amazing to take the time to share the photos.
> As of yesterday, I labeled all of my orange boxes with the bag/shoes/scarves description.
> I wish I was as creative as you all, but organization is my thing, and I hope to be inspired by your creativity.
> 
> One question... What does creative one do with all of the H ribbons?  I have them rolled up in one big roll.


If you go through this thread we had done many projects with H ribbons. I hope that can give you some ideas. The newest project of mine has not done but I am using H ribbons to cover the back of my carseat   A long term project though.


----------



## diane278

slyeee said:


> Seeing all of these photos on this thread makes me so happy and sometimes really hungry.
> You are all so amazing to take the time to share the photos.
> As of yesterday, I labeled all of my orange boxes with the bag/shoes/scarves description.
> I wish I was as creative as you all, but organization is my thing, and I hope to be inspired by your creativity.
> One question... What does creative one do with all of the H ribbons?  I have them rolled up in one big roll.


I’ve been thinking that the ribbons might make cute Christmas ornaments of some kind. But, so far, it’s just a vague idea.....


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> oh, looky what I got! finally opened the box of H-ordered lip balms and found a sampling of colors for the lipsticks. I’m jazzed!
> View attachment 4888714


How do you like the lip balm? I’m thinking about ordering some....


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> How do you like the lip balm? I’m thinking about ordering some....


love it! absolutely perfect, lip cracks gone forever. and don’t need to reapply every five minutes.


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> love it! absolutely perfect, lip cracks gone forever. and don’t need to reapply every five minutes.


You sold me!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> You sold me!


buy 2! that’s the limit...seemed not to re-up inventory as much as the lipsticks


----------



## tlamdang08

Tea time everyone


----------



## Meta

slyeee said:


> One question... What does creative one do with all of the H ribbons?  I have them rolled up in one big roll.


There's a comprehensive thread on ribbons for craft. Enjoy!  




__





						Hermes Ribbon Craft Challenge!
					

I have two repurposed frames (from the late 1800s) that hang in my mud room/laundry room (where I spend way too much time!).  One of the frames has a piece of my first luxury bag (Speedy 25 bought in 2004 and later I had an artist paint) and the other frame had the last LV holiday bag in it, but...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Monday easy cooking, time to be lazy...   these are my leftover. I need to finish them today.


I’d consider your leftovers my first, fresh, gourmet meals! Your food always looks amazing with or without the H tableware.


----------



## sf_newyorker

***


***


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I’d consider your leftovers my first, fresh, gourmet meals! Your food always looks amazing with or without the H tableware.


  You made my day. Thank you dear


----------



## tlamdang08

Fall is here finally


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> View attachment 4891120
> 
> ***


I love the vignettes/scenes tho’ I never understand without a story guide. signed: oblivious.


----------



## tlamdang08

I was enjoying my morning coffee and while looking at the image I realized I have done no coaster from H ribbon. That idea is cool, so it take me about 1 hour to finish it. The front was nice and smooth, the back were kind of thicker and not too straight and take all my time to adjust/ Aline them in place.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I was enjoying my morning coffee and while looking at the image I realized I have done no coaster from H ribbon. That idea is cool, so it take me about 1 hour to finish it. The front was nice and smooth, the back were kind of thicker and not too straight and take all my time to adjust/ Aline them in place.


cute! placemats next?


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> cute! placemats next?


I Am thinking about it. You have read my mind


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> There's a comprehensive thread on ribbons for craft. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Ribbon Craft Challenge!
> 
> 
> I have two repurposed frames (from the late 1800s) that hang in my mud room/laundry room (where I spend way too much time!).  One of the frames has a piece of my first luxury bag (Speedy 25 bought in 2004 and later I had an artist paint) and the other frame had the last LV holiday bag in it, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I’d totally forgotten about this thread.....and I posted something on it! Thanks for linking it here. I’m going to go through it page by page for ideas.....


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I love the vignettes/scenes tho’ I never understand without a story guide. signed: oblivious.


I often feel confused too but I make up my own story for the scenes, based on what’s going on today.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I love the vignettes/scenes tho’ I never understand without a story guide. signed: oblivious.


Thank you, Jbb! This story was born from the anxiety, frustration, and promise of hope caused by the current climate. I paused any narration because I didn’t want to violate any forum rules by coming off as too political.

The tale is about siblings (brother and sister) who inherit a legacy (Knottingcartes Manor and its surrounding lands) built on the inequality (the mysterious and powerful “song” and “lock” are the sources) of others. The pair seeks now to right past wrongs even if it means having to defy their “parents” and make sacrifices. On this quest, they are joined by the Rats and the 4 captains. The siblings have split into two groups. The sister has already lost her beloved pony. What will the brother sacrifice? What will everyone sacrifice? Can there be balance?


----------



## sf_newyorker

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you, Jbb! This story was born from the anxiety, frustration, and promise of hope caused by the current climate. I paused any narration because I didn’t want to violate any forum rules by coming off as too political.
> 
> The tale is about siblings (brother and sister) who inherit a legacy (Knottingcartes Manor and its surrounding lands) built on the inequality (the mysterious and powerful “song” and “lock” are the sources) of others. The pair seeks now to right past wrongs even if it means having to defy their “parents” and make sacrifices. On this quest, they are joined by the Rats and the 4 captains. The siblings have split into two groups. The sister has already lost her beloved pony. What will the brother sacrifice? What will everyone sacrifice? Can there be balance?


Oh, and in a parallel universe the story is being relayed by the Phoenix to the other masked figure (as played by my favorite Mandalorian action figure).


----------



## tlamdang08

Bibimbap, I was craving and still craving for it. So Haru Haru sushi rice mix with mix veggies and pork grill.
Since it is cold in the morning, I change my veggies drink to lunch drink  
Have a good Wednesday everyone.
Side notes: Good foods made my clothes shrink.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you, Jbb! This story was born from the anxiety, frustration, and promise of hope caused by the current climate. I paused any narration because I didn’t want to violate any forum rules by coming off as too political.
> 
> The tale is about siblings (brother and sister) who inherit a legacy (Knottingcartes Manor and its surrounding lands) built on the inequality (the mysterious and powerful “song” and “lock” are the sources) of others. The pair seeks now to right past wrongs even if it means having to defy their “parents” and make sacrifices. On this quest, they are joined by the Rats and the 4 captains. The siblings have split into two groups. The sister has already lost her beloved pony. What will the brother sacrifice? What will everyone sacrifice? Can there be balance?


interesting! your staging is so imaginative—love the drama of color and characters. Knottingcartes Manor superb!
do not mean to step on your well-thought out storyline, I’m a sap for happy endings, or sequel, I’m rooting all wind up at @tlamdang08 house where there’s a big enuf pie for everyone... and pony returns from the parallel dimension!
signed: pollyanna


----------



## undecided45

I have been going a little stir crazy at home. I decided to switch my herbag tops and bottoms to make a Halloween themed bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> I have been going a little stir crazy at home. I decided to switch my herbag tops and bottoms to make a Halloween themed bag.
> View attachment 4891623


Perfect timing! I love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Few days ago I ordered these spoon from Overstock for fun. But when they arrived today, I am so happy that I have made the purchase . They  instantly upgrade my Simple meal to look like from 5 dining restaurant.   These are too cute not to share.


----------



## Ana_bananas

Halloween tree/ Xmas tree    
Boxes are filled with dinosaurs and Hello Kitty and planet books for the kidded. No H goodies


----------



## tlamdang08

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4891682
> 
> Halloween tree/ Xmas tree
> Boxes are filled with dinosaurs and Hello Kitty and planet books for the kidded. No H goodies


so beautiful!!!


----------



## momoc

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4891682
> 
> Halloween tree/ Xmas tree
> Boxes are filled with dinosaurs and Hello Kitty and planet books for the kidded. No H goodies


Beautiful! And at the same time this made me realize...it’s almost end of this darn year! Where had it all gone?? Did 2020 somehow simultaneously feel incredibly long and incredibly fast at the same time to anyone else?


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Beautiful! And at the same time this made me realize...it’s almost end of this darn year! Where had it all gone?? Did 2020 somehow simultaneously feel incredibly long and incredibly fast at the same time to anyone else?


yup, i feel the same, hard to forget for the rest of my life!


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> Few days ago I ordered these spoon from Overstock for fun. But when they arrived today, I am so happy that I have made the purchase . They  instantly upgrade my Simple meal to look like from 5 dining restaurant.   These are too cute not to share.



Cute spoons!  That pho!!


----------



## tlamdang08

lindacherie said:


> Cute spoons!  That pho!!


yes, Pho Bo


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

undecided45 said:


> I have been going a little stir crazy at home. I decided to switch my herbag tops and bottoms to make a Halloween themed bag.
> View attachment 4891623


love this!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4891682
> 
> Halloween tree/ Xmas tree
> Boxes are filled with dinosaurs and Hello Kitty and planet books for the kidded. No H goodies


beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

momoc said:


> Beautiful! And at the same time this made me realize...it’s almost end of this darn year! Where had it all gone?? Did 2020 somehow simultaneously feel incredibly long and incredibly fast at the same time to anyone else?


DD says April was six months long and recent months whizzing by.


----------



## tlamdang08

Stir fry Soya noodles with shrimp and cucumber drink for lunch.
 I am off to the lake


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> DD says April was six months long and recent months whizzing by.



And I am asking myself why I haven’t finished decluttering my house.  My little house is morbidly obese.
Perhaps I should open a bottle of Cabernet later and go at the editing again....a bit inebriated....

Since March, I’ve managed to empty one small shelf.....


----------



## diane278

Inspired but @tlamdang08 ‘s healthy eating, I’m going back to having my favorite icy cold green drink every day. Coconut milk; Fuji apple, cinnamon; banana & spinach....in Passifolia, of course. (Although it’s green, you don’t taste the spinach at all....just the apple, cinnamon & banana.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Inspired but @tlamdang08 ‘s healthy eating, I’m going back to having my favorite icy cold green drink every day. Coconut milk; Fuji apple, cinnamon; banana & spinach....in Passifolia, of course. (Although it’s green, you don’t taste the spinach at all....just the apple, cinnamon & banana.)
> 
> View attachment 4892973


So healthy  
Mine is on a different path with you today.
I don't know what hit me lately but I am craving sweets. 
Coffee with cream and condensed milk, pumpkin spice black tea and Japanese jiggly cheesecake for breakfast.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> So healthy
> Mine is on a different path with you today.
> I don't know what hit me lately but I am craving sweets.
> Coffee with cream and condensed milk, pumpkin spice black tea and Japanese jiggly cheesecake for breakfast.



I have a sugar addiction. My green drink is sweet, as I put a lot of cinnamon in it along with the banana and a Fuji apple.  Those ingredients over power the coconut milk and spinach. I’m trying to get my sugar fix from fresh fruit, but sometimes I really _need _some refined sugar. I can’t be trusted near cheesecake! It’s my favorite desert.


----------



## sf_newyorker

When the Halloween party crashers arrive.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> When the Halloween party crashers arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4893277


Did you steal your cat’s bed to use in your story? that fluffy texture looks familiar.....


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> When the Halloween party crashers arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4893277


OMG LOVE HER FACE   Every single time


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> When the Halloween party crashers arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4893277


oh, kitty is so gorgeous and sweet—clever putty cat to toss the H net over the “invader”.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Did you steal your cat’s bed to use in your story? that fluffy texture looks familiar.....


Of course! Every item in the apartment is a potential set prop


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> I have a sugar addiction. My green drink is sweet, as I put a lot of cinnamon in it along with the banana and a Fuji apple.  Those ingredients over power the coconut milk and spinach. I’m trying to get my sugar fix from fresh fruit, but sometimes I really _need _some refined sugar. I can’t be trusted near cheesecake! It’s my favorite desert.


I feel your pain! 
I was a sugar addict for 65 years I discovered as Covid’s deadly co-morbidities spotlighted. mid Sept: quit sugar, including fruit, went keto spinach/protein/fats, popping Vit D like candy rationed at so many IU per day. I “use” straight ground cocoa nips — Thank you, Mayans!—or a cup of mocha coffee with heavy cream for my fixes now. It’s a journey


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I feel your pain!
> I was a sugar addict for 65 years I discovered as Covid’s deadly co-morbidities spotlighted. mid Sept: quit sugar, including fruit, went keto spinach/protein/fats, popping Vit D like candy rationed at so many IU per day. I “use” straight ground cocoa nips — Thank you, Mayans!—or a cup of mocha coffee with heavy cream for my fixes now. It’s a journey


It’s a painful journey to start! I cant count how many times I’ve been on it & failed. I even tried to find a residential program where I’d be (basically) locked up while I detoxed. Here I go again!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> It’s a painful journey to start! I cant count how many times I’ve been on it & failed. I even tried to find a residential program where I’d be (basically) locked up while I detoxed. Here I go again!


I would love to do a residential program!!! a perfect guilt-free excuse to get away from all the (demanding) critters I love, including the tall, dark and handsome one.  I even looked for one but apparently not seriously enuf.   oh I did set Tues for nutritionist visit. 

I’m having easy time no sugar tho amazing.  just no sugar or I’m increasingly susceptible to the Angel of Death. 

we are going for 2 weeks Christmas, tho, and that means no fixey meals, no vacuum, tiny laundry, no dishes—and the kids make spa-level meals — half-way there!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4891682
> 
> Halloween tree/ Xmas tree
> Boxes are filled with dinosaurs and Hello Kitty and planet books for the kidded. No H goodies


OMGGG!!!! I'm gonna do this too. Such a good use of all the bags I have lying around.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dinner today  
Roasted eggplant, carrot sweet fish sauce
Soup mushrooms, tofu, star fruits
Hard boiled eggs
braised brisket beef
White rice


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RT1

LovingTheOrange said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4894393


An outstanding picture right here!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4894393


Wow beautifully Presentation. Congratulations on your new mini too.


----------



## tlamdang08

I don’t have mood for Halloween today, so I cook instead.
Meatball with garlic breads
Desert  Banana steam cake (version of Mekong Delta River)


----------



## diane278

I love sliced, salted tomatoes...


But not washing dishes by hand....


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Dinner today
> Roasted eggplant, carrot sweet fish sauce
> Soup mushrooms, tofu, star fruits
> Hard boiled eggs
> braised brisket beef
> White rice
> 
> View attachment 4893707


My mouth is drooling !!!   I wish I had these recipes! Are they yours or from pinterest or ? I do a lot of cooking especially during months of isolation and would love to try to make these yummy dishes. AND the h deco is perfect with your meal. I have the same pattern. LOVE IT !


----------



## Hermes Zen

Posting my petit h cupcake that I purchased this summer. Fit for Halloween decoration. Sorry that's all the decoration I have for Halloween.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4894393


beautiful and so fun and huggable!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hermes Zen said:


> Posting my petit h cupcake that I purchased this summer. Fit for Halloween decoration. Sorry that's all the decoration I have for Halloween.
> View attachment 4894549


super cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

Inspired by @LovingTheOrange
while I was looking at the cloudy sky on the beach I received my SA texts and my moody has gone.  I am happy to share  a picture of the our Halloween corner. We don’t give out candy though. Tonight will be a movie night instead.
BTW: my RAC I placed last November has come in. But I have to wait until next Friday when my SA back to work.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> My mouth is drooling !!!   I wish I had these recipes! Are they yours or from pinterest or ? I do a lot of cooking especially during months of isolation and would love to try to make these yummy dishes. AND the h deco is perfect with your meal. I have the same pattern. LOVE IT !


They are mine. I don’t have account on Pinterest  
What recipes do you want? I can tell you how I do it. Easy to do with the Air fry oven. My new toy that my DH just give me for doing so good at taking pictures and cooking


----------



## Hermes Zen

Jbizzybeetle said:


> super cute!


Thank you so much!! I do LOVE it. I wasn't sure when I first pulled it out of the box but I just don't return things. When I posted it as a h purchase this summer I said I could use it as halloween decoration, someone said it look like a reeses peanut butter cup. It does!! I'm so glad the poster said that!


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> They are mine. I don’t have account on Pinterest
> What recipes do you want? I can tell you how I do it. Easy to do with the Air fry oven. My new toy that my DH just give me for doing so good at taking pictures and cooking


OOOHHH ! It all looks fantastic!! For sure the eggplant, the small bowl on the plate with the carrots (it looks nice and spicy. we love spicy) and the bowls in the steam baskets!! OMGosh appreciate your recipes! Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> OOOHHH ! It all looks fantastic!! For sure the eggplant, the small bowl on the plate with the carrots (it looks nice and spicy. we love spicy) and the bowls in the steam baskets!! OMGosh appreciate your recipes! Thank you so much in advance!!!


I will DM you later tonight


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> I will DM you later tonight



I second the eggplant recipe!  Can you share w me also? Thanks so much!


----------



## diane278

Hermes Zen said:


> Posting my petit h cupcake that I purchased this summer. Fit for Halloween decoration. Sorry that's all the decoration I have for Halloween.
> View attachment 4894549


If I had one of those, I’d use it somewhere in all of my posts. I think it’s adorable!


----------



## tlamdang08

Congee, a thousand years old eggs, lemongrass ginger tea for Sunday morning.


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> If I had one of those, I’d use it somewhere in all of my posts. I think it’s adorable!


Thank you so much!! It is cute.  I usually have her placed next to my k so I see it regularly throughout the year. I want to get another to add it my one cupcake collection. She needs company!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Monday to all my friends


----------



## diane278

A new painting finally arrived and, although it’s not yet framed, it’s already bonded with my vintage Verrou clutch and made itself at home.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Congee, a thousand years old eggs, lemongrass ginger tea for Sunday morning.


It’s 44 degrees F in NYC today. I need that bowl of congee with 1k year old egg. We usually have this as a brunch item the day after Thanksgiving. Yum!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> A new painting finally arrived and, although it’s not yet framed, it’s already bonded with my vintage Verrou clutch and made itself at home.
> 
> View attachment 4895837


I think they look great like that, no frame needed


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> It’s 44 degrees F in NYC today. I need that bowl of congee with 1k year old egg. We usually have this as a brunch item the day after Thanksgiving. Yum!


I love hot food in the winter time. Congee will be my first choice


----------



## tlamdang08

Vietnamese mini pancakes . My coaster is hiding


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Vietnamese mini pancakes . My coaster is hiding
> 
> View attachment 4896222


I always feel like I've gained a few pounds by just indulging in your glorious food display!  Would you mind sharing this recipe - it looks delicious!


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> Vietnamese mini pancakes . My coaster is hiding
> 
> View attachment 4896222



I had banh khot today, too!


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> Vietnamese mini pancakes . My coaster is hiding
> 
> View attachment 4896222


Oh WOW! Looks so pretty and delicious!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Vietnamese mini pancakes . My coaster is hiding
> 
> View attachment 4896222






I think I found it!


----------



## tlamdang08

@Bagaholic222 here is the blog that I found interesting to read and the recipe plus the special pan name are linked in there too.








						Banh Khot Recipe: Crispy Mini Pancakes from Vietnam
					

An easy banh khot recipe for you to make at home. These crispy, savoury mini pancakes will be a big hit for the whole family.




					www.legalnomads.com
				



Thank you all for likes and support.
This afternoon I drove up to my Mom house to give her the Banh Khot. So  I have to make a quick dinner. Here is a typical country side dinner.
Steam vegetables
Green soup with leftover shrimps  and  boiled pork belly from lunch.
Braised caramel pork belly ( cooked with low heat for 2 hours from this morning)


Black bean sweet desert credit to my brother.


----------



## carabelli888

diane278 said:


> View attachment 4896414
> 
> 
> I think I found it!


Good eye!


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> @Bagaholic222 here is the blog that I found interesting to read and the recipe plus the special pan name are linked in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banh Khot Recipe: Crispy Mini Pancakes from Vietnam
> 
> 
> An easy banh khot recipe for you to make at home. These crispy, savoury mini pancakes will be a big hit for the whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.legalnomads.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for likes and support.
> This afternoon I drove up to my Mom house to give her the Banh Khot. So  I have to make a quick dinner. Here is a typical country side dinner.
> Steam vegetables
> Green soup with leftover shrimps  and  boiled pork belly from lunch.
> Braised caramel pork belly ( cooked with low heat for 2 hours from this morning)
> View attachment 4896438
> 
> Black bean sweet desert credit to my brother.
> View attachment 4896437


LOVE your H Deco!! Goes so well with your dishes. I started with a couple pieces, large bowls to use for noodle soup dishes. After seeing your presentation, I know I should add plates too. Thank you for sharing. Yumm!


----------



## sf_newyorker

***
“Along the way to the end, he greets the giants whose ability to stay terra-footed yet see to the heavens, continue to dazzle him.



*


*
These giants that remain to grace the land with their perception, protection and peace.”



*


***


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> @Bagaholic222 here is the blog that I found interesting to read and the recipe plus the special pan name are linked in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banh Khot Recipe: Crispy Mini Pancakes from Vietnam
> 
> 
> An easy banh khot recipe for you to make at home. These crispy, savoury mini pancakes will be a big hit for the whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.legalnomads.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for likes and support.
> This afternoon I drove up to my Mom house to give her the Banh Khot. So  I have to make a quick dinner. Here is a typical country side dinner.
> Steam vegetables
> Green soup with leftover shrimps  and  boiled pork belly from lunch.
> Braised caramel pork belly ( cooked with low heat for 2 hours from this morning)
> View attachment 4896438
> 
> Black bean sweet desert credit to my brother.
> View attachment 4896437


Thanks @tlamdang08 - you are our domestic h diva!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

sf_newyorker said:


> ***
> “Along the way to the end, he greets the giants whose ability to stay terra-footed yet see to the heavens, continue to dazzle him.
> 
> View attachment 4896798
> 
> *
> View attachment 4896797
> 
> *
> These giants that remain to grace the land with their perception, protection and peace.”
> 
> View attachment 4896796
> 
> *
> View attachment 4896795
> 
> ***


Beautiful! love the look to skies—a daily joy!


----------



## diane278

Home from my early morning visit to the ranch and the horses. More coffee and a sliced lemon bar (it’s not very healthy but it’s good)


----------



## Louis74

Stuck at home on a cold, gloomy day.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks @tlamdang08 - you are our domestic h diva!


  Awhhh you are so sweet


----------



## tlamdang08

New knot for my picotin


----------



## diane278

The faux Passifolia paper plates I used in a post a few months ago:



Are being repurposed. But I’m stuck waiting for an important part of the project. So frustrating!


----------



## diane278

This turned out to be a mediocre project. I ordered gold edge tape to match the edging on the Passifolia but the tape really wasn’t enthusiastic about staying where I applied it. And, it didn’t bend smoothly. Time to move on to a new idea.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> This turned out to be a mediocre project. I ordered gold edge tape to match the edging on the Passifolia but the tape really wasn’t enthusiastic about staying where I applied it. And, it didn’t bend smoothly. Time to move on to a new idea.....
> View attachment 4898041


It looks lovely.  And I will borrow your bon mot about "unenthusiastic" tape!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> This turned out to be a mediocre project. I ordered gold edge tape to match the edging on the Passifolia but the tape really wasn’t enthusiastic about staying where I applied it. And, it didn’t bend smoothly. Time to move on to a new idea.....
> View attachment 4898041


i love how it look. It is a great idea though.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Thursday everyone. If you ( US citizens) are still grinding over the Vote count today, hope you are sit back and relax.


----------



## tlamdang08

his&her salads


----------



## diane278

Missing those simple pre-covid days when my biggest concern was whether or not my clothing was too wrinkled....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Missing those simple pre-covid days when my biggest concern was whether or not my clothing was too wrinkled....
> 
> View attachment 4898912


I had the same thought whenever I wear linen. They don’t seem to wrinkle-free what so ever.
love your top.  
Your is hair getting longer so fast.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I had the same thought whenever I wear linen. They don’t seem to wrinkle-free what so ever.
> love your top.
> Your is hair getting longer so fast.


That photo is one I took earlier. I was too lazy to get dressed for a photo yesterday.  My hair was just cut much shorter Last week. I’m letting it do it’s own thing these days.  I want to be able to go several months between cuts if necessary.  I love that we’re entering sweater weather where I live...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> That photo is one I took earlier. I was too lazy to get dressed for a photo yesterday.  My hair was just cut much shorter Last week. I’m letting it do it’s own thing these days.  I want to be able to go several months between cuts if necessary.  I love that we’re entering sweater weather where I live...
> View attachment 4899242


Your hair curled when long, I love that  
yup I have last warm day today and then tomorrow it will lower down to 56
Time to get to the lake 
My breakfast is easy with coffee, Apple cinnamon filing, jam over baguette slices and Jazz music. 
(I was enjoying the outdoor but my gardener came )
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> They are mine. I don’t have account on Pinterest
> What recipes do you want? I can tell you how I do it. Easy to do with the Air fry oven. My new toy that my DH just give me for doing so good at taking pictures and cooking


@tlamdang08, Could you please share/ include me in the DM for  your recipe for eggplant and for brisket? I’ve done a dry rub over low heat for many hours, but I think I need new inspiration  And, it’s a strange request, but DH and I will be entering into a year long gut renovation of another apartment and would it be possible to pls share any info or pic of your beautiful mosaic on your floor. . . hugs and thank you in advance. . .
p.s. I’m drooling over your mention of braised caramel pork belly. . . And considering going off my moratorium off sugar. . . Thank You for the delicious inspiration!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Missing those simple pre-covid days when my biggest concern was whether or not my clothing was too wrinkled....
> 
> View attachment 4898912


I love your pendant is it Tiffany ?
Thank you-you look wonderful as always btw


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love your pendant is it Tiffany ?
> Thank you-you look wonderful as always btw


Thank you! Yes, the pendant is Tiffany. It’s a credit card holder by Elsa Peretti. I love her designs because they are so organic.  I once put a c.c. card in it and then forgot and thought I lost it!  So I stopped using it except as a pendant.


----------



## buffalogal

“After 2 weeks of multiple health screens and asking pals to quarantine, I surprised my closest inner circle (Ellie and Hermy) with a trip to a private island ... I mean apartment (lol) where we could pretend things were normal just for a brief moment in time.

“We danced, rode the Peloton bike, swam in the bathtub, watched a movie on the couch and so much more. I realize that for most people, this is something that is so far out of reach right now, so in moments like these, I am humbly reminded of how privileged my life is.”


----------



## tlamdang08

I was banned from cooking but wasn’t banned from decorating foods and so ... I have made a sushi/sashimi rolls, bibimbap. These rolls take time to do   
I rather cook
Credit bulgogi to my second son. White rice from my youngest. My daughter contribute her time to quality control


----------



## tlamdang08

This is my first time I attempted to cut daikon into a flower


----------



## tlamdang08

My store have the Passifolia on display today


----------



## tlamdang08

Another H deco plates  just arrived


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My store have the Passifolia on display today
> 
> View attachment 4900396





tlamdang08 said:


> Another H deco plates  just arrived



@tlamdang08....I Love your photos! 

I never expected to own any H tableware and wonder if I would have bought any, if the pandemic hadn’t kept me home.  But I’m sure glad that I added it to my life. Even on days when I didn’t go out at all, I used my Passifolia.


----------



## diane278

Last night I decided to make a fan out of the remnants of a H bag that I had cut up for a previous project. I thought it would be easy, but I didn’t realize that I would need a wider piece of paper than I had. I forged ahead anyway. It’s a bit anemic but it kept me occupied for awhile....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08....I Love your photos!
> 
> I never expected to own any H tableware and wonder if I would have bought any, if the pandemic hadn’t kept me home.  But I’m sure glad that I added it to my life. Even on days when I didn’t go out at all, I used my Passifolia.


I love black and white, clean line, table wear.
Just discovered another line similar look. Sent request to my SA , I hope I will have them soon.




Today is raining , I am playing with my Kelly family.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sometimes I wish iPhone, smartphones wouldn’t been discovered.  So my longtime favorite phone could become a perfect pair for the mini K


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I love black and white, clean line, table wear.
> Just discovered another line similar look. Sent request to my SA , I hope I will have them soon.
> View attachment 4901028
> 
> View attachment 4901029
> 
> Today is raining , I am playing with my Kelly family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901034
> View attachment 4901035


I love that China pattern. I’ve never seen it before. I really don’t know much about H housewares. I think you could mix that pattern with your other dishes. 

Your Kelly‘s are beautiful.  What color is your red one?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I love that China pattern. I’ve never seen it before. I really don’t know much about H housewares. I think you could mix that pattern with your other dishes.
> 
> Your Kelly‘s are beautiful.  What color is your red one?


Yup, these are can mix with H deco
They are new for this season I think. I have not seen them before too.
Mini K is Rouge de couer. I love this specific Red.
Just arrange them for pictures of the red family.
All bags are rouge de couer but Birkin 25 is Rouge Pigment


----------



## Meta

tlamdang08 said:


> I love black and white, clean line, table wear.
> Just discovered another line similar look. Sent request to my SA , I hope I will have them soon.
> View attachment 4901028
> 
> View attachment 4901029


The Rallye 24 is discontinued. Once whatever is left in stock is sold, that's it.  

Congrats on your newest SO btw.


----------



## tlamdang08

Meta said:


> The Rallye 24 is discontinued. Once whatever is left in stock is sold, that's it.
> 
> Congrats on your newest SO btw.


Thanks for the info Meta, wow I really like them, such a beautiful design but discontinued.

Thank you, I am super happy now


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Yup, these are can mix with H deco
> They are new for this season I think. I have not seen them before too.
> Mini K is Rouge de couer. I love this specific Red.
> Just arrange them for pictures of the red family.
> All bags are rouge de couer but Birkin 25 is Rouge Pigment
> 
> View attachment 4901098


I am not knowledgeable about H reds. There’s so much to learn about Hermès! In the beginning, I told myself that I’d just get a couple of clutches. Yeah, right!..


----------



## RT1

diane278 said:


> I am not knowledgeable about H reds. There’s so much to learn about Hermès! In the beginning, I told myself that I’d just get a couple of clutches. Yeah, right!..


 
Oh My, you’ve captured my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My Kitchen Sink is under renovation. No cooking.  
H deco plates


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Last night I decided to make a fan out of the remnants of a H bag that I had cut up for a previous project. I thought it would be easy, but I didn’t realize that I would need a wider piece of paper than I had. I forged ahead anyway. It’s a bit anemic but it kept me occupied for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 4900758


Your picture makes me laugh and reminds me of the movie, Dangerous Liaison


----------



## sf_newyorker

***



“_Why _doesn’t always have a face right away.



And you’re lucky if it appears in your lifetime.



But, it’s there.”

***


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Your picture makes me laugh and reminds me of the movie, Dangerous Liaison


I just watched that movie the other day!


----------



## diane278

I’m on my way to FedEx....anyone need any packages mailed?


----------



## diane278

.oops.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to FedEx....anyone need any packages mailed?
> View attachment 4901483


BW outfit/ Orange outfit .love your look as always,   
my direction is Post Office


----------



## MooMooVT

diane278 said:


> Last night I decided to make a fan out of the remnants of a H bag that I had cut up for a previous project. I thought it would be easy, but I didn’t realize that I would need a wider piece of paper than I had. I forged ahead anyway. It’s a bit anemic but it kept me occupied for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 4900758


Ack! Who is this artist? I've seen her work and admired it very much but now I'm drawing a blank on her name. I love what you've done here!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to FedEx....anyone need any packages mailed?
> View attachment 4901483


OMG love your sellier Evie.  Gorgeous!  (And we are strap twins!)


----------



## diane278

MooMooVT said:


> Ack! Who is this artist? I've seen her work and admired it very much but now I'm drawing a blank on her name. I love what you've done here!


Thank you! The artist is Mandy Racine. She’s located in Spain. I really like her work, too.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> OMG love your sellier Evie.  Gorgeous!  (And we are strap twins!)



Thank you! I searched high & low for that strap.  Don’t you love how it lightens the look of a black bag?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I searched high & low for that strap.  Don’t you love how it lightens the look of a black bag?


Yes! You have inspired me to get mine out.  If I follow through pics tomorrow.


----------



## MooMooVT

diane278 said:


> Thank you! The artist is Mandy Racine. She’s located in Spain. I really like her work, too.


YES! TY. Mandy Raince. I need to pick something up from her. LOVE her work.


----------



## diane278

MooMooVT said:


> YES! TY. Mandy Raince. I need to pick something up from her. LOVE her work.


If you get a portrait of a man, we could set him up with Ribbons (her official name). I‘ve wanted to add a boyfriend for her but I don’t see that happening anytime soon....


----------



## diane278

Although we’re not technically Sheltering @ Home now in Calif, I’m still feeling limited by the restrictions that are recommended, even though I fully understand why they are necessary. Some days online shopping feels soothing...

I recently asked my SA to see if she could find a Baton de Craie 25 shoulder bag in black
hunter leather for me. The only one available was a size 30 in Epsom (I think in gris asphalt). So I began stalking the consignment sites.  Today, this arrived:


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Although we’re not technically Sheltering @ Home now in Calif, I’m still feeling limited by the restrictions that are recommended, even though I fully understand why they are necessary. Some days online shopping feels soothing...
> 
> I recently asked my SA to see if she could find a Baton de Craie 25 shoulder bag in black
> hunter leather for me. The only one available was a size 30 in Epsom (I think in gris asphalt). So I began stalking the consignment sites.  Today, this arrived:
> 
> View attachment 4902572


Nice!  How do you like the Hunter leather?  (If I remember correctly that is the same leather as the sellier Evie?)

I just love the elegance of the design - bag shape, hardware, closure, everything!


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Although we’re not technically Sheltering @ Home now in Calif, I’m still feeling limited by the restrictions that are recommended, even though I fully understand why they are necessary. Some days online shopping feels soothing...
> 
> I recently asked my SA to see if she could find a Baton de Craie 25 shoulder bag in black
> hunter leather for me. The only one available was a size 30 in Epsom (I think in gris asphalt). So I began stalking the consignment sites.  Today, this arrived:
> 
> View attachment 4902572



Beautiful!! And if I may say so based on the photos you have shared of your collection & style - a perfect fit for you!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Nice!  How do you like the Hunter leather?  (If I remember correctly that is the same leather as the sellier Evie?)
> I just love the elegance of the design - bag shape, hardware, closure, everything!



I LOVE the hunter leather. And yes...it’s the same as the Evie. I already had a baton de craie clutch in it. I like the smoothness without the fragility of box. (I’m a bit hesitant to use the Verrou on cloudy days.) I’m addicted to the phw latches. I just knew that if I didn’t grab it, I’d regret it. Who knows when another one might pop up? 



momoc said:


> Beautiful!! And if I may say so based on the photos you have shared of your collection & style - a perfect fit for you!


Thank you! You’re right, it’s ‘me’. I’m definitely a “repeat offender”. Once I find something I’m drawn to, I tend to repeat it. I hadn’t planned for all this to happen so quickly. Right now, I feel like I went out to a nice restaurant and overindulged at the desert table.....


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> I LOVE the hunter leather. And yes...it’s the same as the Evie. I already had a baton de craie clutch in it. I like the smoothness without the fragility of box. (I’m a bit hesitant to use the Verrou on cloudy days.) I’m addicted to the phw latches. I just knew that if I didn’t grab it, I’d regret it. Who knows when another one might pop up?


 I've been eyeing that bag for a long while hoping price would drop just a tad but ah well...


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> I've been eyeing that bag for a long while hoping price would drop just a tad but ah well...


Thank you! 
Omg! I was thinking the same thing but finally decided to go for it after missing the rouge h octogone on the same site.


----------



## tlamdang08

5 mins bake from my daughter.   Happy Wednesday


----------



## tlamdang08

Christmas theme with Asian food


----------



## diane278

I love Fuji apple slices with pepper jack cheese....


----------



## tlamdang08

Beef stew with French bread and yogurt strawberries cake.


----------



## tlamdang08

I was going back and forth to redecorate my Halloween nook into Christmas nook. She was interested  but patiently waiting for me to be done. As soon as she saw me held the phone up. She knew. She If she could talk I bet she was asking to be in the photos too.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I was going back and forth to redecorate my Halloween nook into Christmas nook. She was interested  but patiently waiting for me to be done. As soon as she saw me held the phone up. She knew. She If she could talk I bet she was asking to be in the photos too.
> 
> View attachment 4904104
> 
> View attachment 4904103


Your nook is gorgeous and your fur baby is too!  She always looks so sweet.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Your nook is gorgeous and your fur baby is too!  She always looks so sweet.


  Awww, Thank you for your sweet words.


----------



## tlamdang08

Vegan breakfast today.
Sweet sponge rice cake with coconut milk.
Sticky rice with mango and coconut milk.


----------



## diane278

I tried to take a selfie earlier this afternoon.


Look at how big my Passifolia mug looks.....maybe a YouTube tutorial is in order.....


----------



## LovingTheOrange

diane278 said:


> I love Fuji apple slices with pepper jack cheese....
> View attachment 4903981


I've never heard of this combo before!!!!!! I'm tempted to try...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> I was going back and forth to redecorate my Halloween nook into Christmas nook. She was interested  but patiently waiting for me to be done. As soon as she saw me held the phone up. She knew. She If she could talk I bet she was asking to be in the photos too.
> 
> View attachment 4904104
> 
> View attachment 4904103


Omg she's the exact same color and texture as that pillow!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg she's the exact same color and texture as that pillow!


 that was my thought when I first saw it.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I tried to take a selfie earlier this afternoon.
> View attachment 4904987
> 
> Look at how big my Passifolia mug looks.....maybe a YouTube tutorial is in order.....


Have you ever thought of  the selfie stick? It is very handy, trust me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly family take 2


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Have you ever thought of  the selfie stick? It is very handy, trust me.


I’ll order one. Amazon must carry them.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning coffee stand was so crowded. I almost give up my spot but she walked up and so beautiful. She sat there, waiting calmly. So I stayed and stared at her. Finally I got my coffee.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My face mask and mini k with coffee share the same red code   
happy Saturday everyone


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning coffee stand was so crowded. I almost give up my spot but she walked up and so beautiful. She sat there, waiting calmly. So I stayed and stared at her. Finally I got my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905431
> View attachment 4905432
> 
> My face mask and mini k with coffee share the same red code
> happy Saturday everyone



She’s such a sweetheart....sitting there so calmly....
And you’ve inspired me to take out my only red bag: rouge grenat octogone


----------



## JadeFor3st

Rouge Granet is such a beautiful red, and I feel lucky to have one in my possession. I call it my Red Bean (紅豆).


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning coffee stand was so crowded. I almost give up my spot but she walked up and so beautiful. She sat there, waiting calmly. So I stayed and stared at her. Finally I got my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905431
> View attachment 4905432
> 
> My face mask and mini k with coffee share the same red code
> happy Saturday everyone


OMG I don't think I've seen your mini K before - it's fantastic!  Love how the mask matches too.


----------



## lindacherie

JadeFor3st said:


> Rouge Granet is such a beautiful red, and I feel lucky to have one in my possession. I call it my Red Bean (紅豆).
> 
> View attachment 4905494
> View attachment 4905493


 
Love your nickname 紅豆 for it!  My favorite song and dessert~


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> OMG I don't think I've seen your mini K before - it's fantastic!  Love how the mask matches too.


I just got it last week, use it for second times today
Love it, but too small for daily basic. I got 2 lipsticks, a calvi , and car key. No space for iPod either.


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Rouge Granet is such a beautiful red, and I feel lucky to have one in my possession. I call it my Red Bean (紅豆).
> 
> View attachment 4905494
> View attachment 4905493


Love the beans


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I just got it last week, use it for second times today
> Love it, but too small for daily basic. I got 2 lipsticks, a calvi , and car key. No space for iPod either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905562


It's fantastic.  I would just throw away everything except whatever fits.  Problem solved.    
It's an SO?  How long did you have to wait?


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> It's fantastic.  I would just throw away everything except whatever fits.  Problem solved.
> It's an SO?  How long did you have to wait?


So true , my DH said the same thing. 
It is SO, one year wait.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> So true , my DH said the same thing.
> It is SO, one year wait.


Stunning.  Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## Vln

JadeFor3st said:


> Rouge Granet is such a beautiful red, and I feel lucky to have one in my possession. I call it my Red Bean (紅豆).
> 
> View attachment 4905494
> View attachment 4905493


Love Rouge Grenat. One of my favorites. Your Kelly is stunning.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sometimes I wonder if I will be patient enough to carry a close B   
But I love how it Look when close.


----------



## diane278

My former coffee table is now a construction site. This is my third (and last) attempt at this decoration.  I have purchased all the mandarin orange poster paper the art store has in stock. It’s not a perfect match but it’s as close as I can find.
These projects always seem like a good idea until I try to engineer them. Cutting squares was challenging so I think the final assembly may be a lesson in accepting my limitations. It’s not the calming distraction I thought it would be...oh, well...
I need @tlamdang08 and @sf_newyorker....


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> My former coffee table is now a construction site. This is my third (and last) attempt at this decoration.  I have purchased all the mandarin orange poster paper the art store has in stock. It’s not a perfect match but it’s as close as I can find.
> These projects always seem like a good idea until I try to engineer them. Cutting squares was challenging so I think the final assembly may be a lesson in accepting my limitations. It’s not the calming distraction I thought it would be...oh, well...
> I need @tlamdang08 and @sf_newyorker....
> 
> View attachment 4906219


This is so COOL !  Love the way you laid it out. So much to look at too. Plus there's coffee on the coffee table! LOVE IT!  Happy Sunday!


----------



## diane278

Hermes Zen said:


> This is so COOL !  Love the way you laid it out. So much to look at too. Plus there's coffee on the coffee table! LOVE IT!  Happy Sunday!


Thank you. I‘ve been sitting here for three hours working on this....on top of making many of the boxes yesterday. I couldn’t have lasted without coffee. I try to keep my working spaces organized or I lose things. I think I have a grid worked out. I have to cut out spaces in the lid. It’s the point of no return. But I’m ready to have it over, no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I‘ve been sitting here for three hours working on this....on top of making many of the boxes yesterday. I couldn’t have lasted without coffee. I try to keep my working spaces organized or I lose things. I think I have a grid worked out. I have to cut out spaces in the lid. It’s the point of no return. But I’m ready to have it over, no matter how it turns out.


I can't wait to see the end result. I'm sure it will be wonderful!!  I'm and sure others are cheering you on!


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 
I am here, what shall I do to help?  
But first I need coffee,I don't have coffee this morning


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My former coffee table is now a construction site. This is my third (and last) attempt at this decoration.  I have purchased all the mandarin orange poster paper the art store has in stock. It’s not a perfect match but it’s as close as I can find.
> These projects always seem like a good idea until I try to engineer them. Cutting squares was challenging so I think the final assembly may be a lesson in accepting my limitations. It’s not the calming distraction I thought it would be...oh, well...
> I need @tlamdang08 and @sf_newyorker....
> 
> View attachment 4906219


This looks so cool!  Can't wait to see results.

Here is something to consider.  I was raised by "crafty" parents but really never embraced doing things with my hands.  I discovered a while back a gizmo that saved my life on a project that I _really_ wanted to do but could not imagine executing by hand.  

I don't remember the name but Michael's sells die cut machines and there is software that helps with designs and all kinds of cuts and inks and other fantastic stuff that are super cool.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278
> I am here, what shall I do to help?
> But first I need coffee,I don't have coffee this morning


I need your organizational skills. I think you would have realized that this would require tools and dexterity skills I don’t have.  I’m still going to try to salvage it but it won’t be what I imagined.  Cutting holes in the box lid was tough. Those boxes are strong! I used a strong blade and I still had to cut each piece several times. I think there were probably better ways to do it but I couldn’t figure any out.  Your projects are always well thought out.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I need your organizational skills. I think you would have realized that this would require tools and dexterity skills I don’t have.  I’m still going to try to salvage it but it won’t be what I imagined.  Cutting holes in the box lid was tough. Those boxes are strong! I used a strong blade and I still had to cut each piece several times. I think there were probably better ways to do it but I couldn’t figure any out.  Your projects are always well thought out.....


To cut the whole on the lids, I use a small glass or jar as a base and put the lid on top. But you need a sharp cutter from Joanne fabric or Michael store.







Snack for a day
Mango/avocado smoothie top with blueberries strawberries and can not complete without whipped cream


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> This looks so cool!  Can't wait to see results.
> 
> Here is something to consider.  I was raised by "crafty" parents but really never embraced doing things with my hands.  I discovered a while back a gizmo that saved my life on a project that I _really_ wanted to do but could not imagine executing by hand.
> 
> I don't remember the name but Michael's sells die cut machines and there is software that helps with designs and all kinds of cuts and inks and other fantastic stuff that are super cool.



I had to figure out a grid where I cut holes to insert small boxes into a lid. And, I cut poster board to make the small boxes. 1.5“ square boxes. It was challenging cutting those even with a “cutter”. ‘The art supply store would normally cut for me but they wouldn’t try cutting a grid into a box lid. The edges made it impossible for the guy to do it. I’m just going to stumble along and finish it as best I can. I’ll share the results no matter how it turns out. I think the concept was good.


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08,

I had a sharp cutter but didnt think to put it on a stand. That would have helped.

Heres the grid I drew



and here it is cut out. You can see I didn’t get it even. The lid was thick And took multiple cuts on each line. 



the grid wasn’t cut into even squares and the boxes ended up not being identically square.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> To cut the whole on the lids, I use a small glass or jar as a base and put the lid on top. But you need a sharp cutter from Joanne fabric or Michael store.
> 
> View attachment 4906404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906405
> 
> 
> Snack for a day
> Mango/avocado smoothie top with blueberries strawberries and can not complete without whipped cream
> 
> View attachment 4906413


You really do know how to “plate” food.  It looks like a restaurant presentation...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> You really do know how to “plate” food.  It looks like a restaurant presentation...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08,
> 
> I had a sharp cutter but didnt think to put it on a stand. That would have helped.
> 
> Heres the grid I drew
> View attachment 4906411
> 
> 
> and here it is cut out. You can see I didn’t get it even. The lid was thick And took multiple cuts on each line.
> View attachment 4906412
> 
> 
> the grid wasn’t cut into even squares and the boxes ended up not being identically squ


Can't wait to see. Can you use a ribbon to hide the raw edge?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Can't wait to see. Can you use a ribbon to hide the raw edge?


The edge is not going to show once it’s complete. I want to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> The edge is not going to show once it’s complete. I want to finish it tomorrow.


Got it.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I had to figure out a grid where I cut holes to insert small boxes into a lid. And, I cut poster board to make the small boxes. 1.5“ square boxes. It was challenging cutting those even with a “cutter”. ‘The art supply store would normally cut for me but they wouldn’t try cutting a grid into a box lid. The edges made it impossible for the guy to do it. I’m just going to stumble along and finish it as best I can. I’ll share the results no matter how it turns out. I think the concept was good.


Got it, somehow I missed that the box was the base of the project. Can’t wait to see it when it’s finished!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Some odds and ends for today - 



A representation of that which continues to keep a smile on my face during this time of suspended reality.

And then there’s this little dude. I don’t have to breathe life into him because he comes alive on his own anytime I place him next to H (or the critic) for photos. I’m so impressed that he’ll travel with me on my next trips to H, and we’ll see what troubles ensue.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Monday to all. 
Healthy breakfast to strike up the sugar level


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Monday to all.
> Healthy breakfast to strike up the sugar level
> View attachment 4906820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906821


Your culinary and food styling skills are awesome!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Your culinary and food styling skills are awesome!


Thank you for your supporting    
I have to admit that Youtube, Instagram,Facebook... Those people are amazing. I have many hours of watching nowadays.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Some odds and ends for today -
> 
> View attachment 4906753
> 
> A representation of that which continues to keep a smile on my face during this time of suspended reality.
> 
> And then there’s this little dude. I don’t have to breathe life into him because he comes alive on his own anytime I place him next to H (or the critic) for photos. I’m so impressed that he’ll travel with me on my next trips to H, and we’ll see what troubles ensue.
> View attachment 4906755
> 
> View attachment 4906756


I love both your cat and your man!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Monday to all.
> Healthy breakfast to strike up the sugar level
> View attachment 4906820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906821


I’ll take one of each dish!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Got it, somehow I missed that the box was the base of the project. Can’t wait to see it when it’s finished!


My goal is to be done today. I ran into a problem but I resolved it the best thst I could this morning....


----------



## LuckyBitch

diane278 said:


> She’s such a sweetheart....sitting there so calmly....
> And you’ve inspired me to take out my only red bag: rouge grenat octogone
> 
> View attachment 4905443


Such a beautiful color


----------



## tlamdang08

Weather's Forecast has failed again.
I wrapped from head to toe only to find out I almost fainted from the heat. 
My baby fur is not willing to take picture in a laundry basket.   




Time to bake something good for snacks.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Weather's Forecast has failed again.
> I wrapped from head to toe only to find out I almost fainted from the heat.
> My baby fur is not willing to take picture in a laundry basket.
> View attachment 4907012
> 
> View attachment 4907014
> 
> Time to bake something good for snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907013


She’s absolutely adorable! Love the antlers.


----------



## Louis74

Week 3 of our lockdown. Can't go anywhere, but still enjoying finer things. H Deco tea cup and Tournis bracelet in Etain.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Monday to all.
> Healthy breakfast to strike up the sugar level
> View attachment 4906820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906821


You really should be a food stylist! Your presentation blows me away!


----------



## diane278

I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.

Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.



I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.



I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”



I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.


The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


----------



## diane278

Louis74 said:


> Week 3 of our lockdown. Can't go anywhere, but still enjoying finer things. H Deco tea cup and Tournis bracelet in Etain.


You look both relaxed and polished, sitting there drinking your tea!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> She’s absolutely adorable!


   Yes she is!


Louis74 said:


> Week 3 of our lockdown. Can't go anywhere, but still enjoying finer things. H Deco tea cup and Tournis bracelet in Etain.


I love everything in your photo, specifically the teapot sets 


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You really should be a food stylist! Your presentation blows me away!


 Thank you, I am dreaming to open a fine restaurant


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


Wow, I am impressed. Way better than any calendar sells out there. 
You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


Fantastic!  It’s lovely!


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


That is Amazeballs!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My snack of the day


----------



## Narnanz

tlamdang08 said:


> My snack of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907111
> 
> View attachment 4907112


Your Food Porn is Amazing!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Narnanz said:


> Your Food Porn is Amazing!!


 Thank you my dear


----------



## periogirl28

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


I had to come over and say this is really fabulous. Patience and skills. Worth the mess. My utmost congrats.


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.


  You did a great job! How creative!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.




Beautiful and so creative! Thank you for sharing. I love the Holiday Spirit!


----------



## tlamdang08

Moody time frozen dumplings with black tea.


----------



## diane278

Going back out for more art supplies.....still carrying the medor I loaded up yesterday. Not only that, I’m wearing the same sweater & scarf I wore yesterday! I’m usually only out of the house for about an hour, but the truth is that I’ve just gotten lazy about what I wear out, especially to the art supply store. They’re all dressed for Coachella in there and I’m a throwback from Altamont (the west coast Woodstock). I guess there’s some commonality in there somewhere.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Going back out for more art supplies.....still carrying the medor I loaded up yesterday. Not only that, I’m wearing the same sweater & scarf I wore yesterday! I’m usually only out of the house for about an hour, but the truth is that I’ve just gotten lazy about what I wear out, especially to the art supply store. They’re all dressed for Coachella in there and I’m a throwback from Altamont (the west coast Woodstock). I guess there’s some commonality in there somewhere.
> View attachment 4907932


I love your description! Are you an artist?
I'm curious because I really like how you put even low key things together so I figured you are definitely in a creative field.


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love your description! Are you an artist?
> I'm curious because I really like how you put even low key things together so I figured you are definitely in a creative field.


Thank you....but I’m not an artist, nor have I worked in any artistic fields. But I’ve always tended to think outside the box. From the age of 12, I chose much of the decor that came into our house during remodeling.  My mother didn’t have ’an eye for details’.  As a teen, I began choosing all the furniture for my father’s offices. But he was color blind so that was an easy gig to get.  He didn’t care anyway. I made it clear to them that it was their loss when they rejected any of my ideas.


----------



## diane278

Today’s project: A Bone Christmas Stocking Fit for a Hermès Loving Dog....
A tall paper bag cut into a bone shape and laminated for strength.


I then covered a tall (non H) box with orange paper and glued the bone shapes on each side of the box.


	

		
			
		

		
	
This was pretty easy. I already had a bone pattern I had drawn previously, so I just cut it down to fit within the dimensions of the bag. I had the paper bones laminated at a art supply store. Gluing it all together was a bit tricky because super glue doesn’t allow me to adjust the pieces but I managed to get them on evenly. Done in one day...yay!


----------



## tlamdang08

I broke one of my dishes  
finding a way to fix it now.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I broke one of my dishes
> finding a way to fix it now.
> 
> View attachment 4908261



 ....that’s a real bummer! I hope you can fix it.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> ....that’s a real bummer! I hope you can fix it.....


I know how to fix it. I just bought the white clay air dry block. Will do it when my mood is up  
This can count as a project though.
After the clay is hardened, it needs to be smoothed and repaint to match the original color then apply the glazed top.
This will take up to 2 days from start to finish. And it will be turned into a jewelry dish holder.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I know how to fix it. I just bought the white clay air dry block. Will do it when my mood is up
> This can count as a project though.
> After the clay is hardened, it needs to be smoothed and repaint to match the original color then apply the glazed top.
> This will take up to 2 days from start to finish. And it will be turned into a jewelry dish holder.
> 
> View attachment 4908878


Thanks for the tip - I am filing this away - the next time I break a dish I will give it a try.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the tip - I am filing this away - the next time I break a dish I will give it a try.


Don’t break anything please


----------



## RT1

diane278 said:


> Going back out for more art supplies.....still carrying the medor I loaded up yesterday. Not only that, I’m wearing the same sweater & scarf I wore yesterday! I’m usually only out of the house for about an hour, but the truth is that I’ve just gotten lazy about what I wear out, especially to the art supply store. They’re all dressed for Coachella in there and I’m a throwback from Altamont (the west coast Woodstock). I guess there’s some commonality in there somewhere.
> View attachment 4907932


Diane, I really don't believe too many people, except for you and me, know anything about Altamont...or Woodstock either for that matter.     Good times, indeed!!!


----------



## diane278

RT1 said:


> Diane, I really don't believe too many people, except for you and me, know anything about Altamont...or Woodstock either for that matter.     Good times, indeed!!!


So True!


----------



## diane278

Today, I decided I would learn to do some origami. Off to Barnes & Noble. Eight books later, I began. I lasted about an hour. But I’m hopeful that I’ll give it another try in the next few weeks.



So, I decided to make a Christmas ornament out of paper bag scraps. I mined Pinterest for ideas that I thought would be ok in a H theme, as my previous dining room table is now littered with scraps of orange paper.
A karate outfit....Hermès style.  It’s about 6” tall.  I think it has a bit of a baseball vibe going, but I’m done with it.


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Today, I decided I would learn to do some origami. Off to Barnes & Noble. Eight books later, I began. I lasted about an hour. But I’m hopeful that I’ll give it another try in the next few weeks.
> View attachment 4909228
> 
> 
> So, I decided to make a Christmas ornament out of paper bag scraps. I mined Pinterest for ideas that I thought would be ok in a H theme, as my previous dining room table is now littered with scraps of orange paper.
> A karate outfit....Hermès style.  It’s about 6” tall.  I think it has a bit of a baseball vibe going, but I’m done with it.
> View attachment 4909230



Love it! But I have to laugh about the origami statement.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I try to stay away from this thread to be honest as it just makes me hungry! But I have to say one thing.. @tlamdang08 when all the craziness is over and we can travel freely, I have no idea where you live, but what I’d like more than anything else is to come to dinner at your house!   (I really hope that doesn’t sound creepy!) Your food always always looks so amazing


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> I try to stay away from this thread to be honest as it just makes me hungry! But I have to say one thing.. @tlamdang08 when all the craziness is over and we can travel freely, I have no idea where you live, but what I’d like more than anything else is to come to dinner at your house!   (I really hope that doesn’t sound creepy!) Your food always always looks so amazing


Awww, Thank you for sweet words. I love it. 
I am ready to welcome all 
Another breakfast joy, please.
I baked Milano Salami, steak, cheese. And coffee, milk. Have a wonderful Thursday. I have an appointment to pick up my mink sandals today


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, Thank you for sweet words. I love it.
> I am ready to welcome all
> Another breakfast joy, please.
> I baked Milano Salami, steak, cheese. And coffee, milk. Have a wonderful Thursday. I have an appointment to pick up my mink sandals today
> View attachment 4909598


I’ll need to see those sandals.....they sound fabulous!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Today, I decided I would learn to do some origami. Off to Barnes & Noble. Eight books later, I began. I lasted about an hour. But I’m hopeful that I’ll give it another try in the next few weeks.
> View attachment 4909228
> 
> 
> So, I decided to make a Christmas ornament out of paper bag scraps. I mined Pinterest for ideas that I thought would be ok in a H theme, as my previous dining room table is now littered with scraps of orange paper.
> A karate outfit....Hermès style.  It’s about 6” tall.  I think it has a bit of a baseball vibe going, but I’m done with it.
> View attachment 4909230


Today at the store I saw a ”black belt karate style” on the H Mannequin but didn't take any pictures. Somehow your post didn't appear earlier on my iPad.    
Your is cuter I think so.  At least it is orange. The other one is just like a black belt uniform but pricey.


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 
I brought these sandals home, with another dish to replace the broken one.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278
> I brought these sandals home, with another dish to replace the broken one.
> View attachment 4910117


Those look very comfy! the plate is lovely but I still want yo see the one you repair in case I ever chip one of mine....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Those look very comfy! the plate is lovely but I still want to see the one you repair in case I ever chip one of mine...


 I will start on that tomorrow


----------



## diane278

This is my former dining room table and current H craft area. I try to clean it up at the end of the day. This is as organized as it gets, as I need to be able to reach things easily. I’ve learned that coming up with an idea is considerably easier than bringing the idea to life. I’ve also think I’m eating healthier. Looking @tlamdang08 ‘s food pix have inspired me to pay more attention to what I eat.


----------



## diane278

This is what it looks like today. I’m a messy worker!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> This is what it looks like today. I’m a messy worker!
> 
> View attachment 4910764


Everyone has that their messy corner, I have many


----------



## tlamdang08

I have an ahi poke craving


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> This is what it looks like today. I’m a messy worker!
> 
> View attachment 4910764


Its creative artistic mess so it isn't mess at all!


----------



## RT1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Its creative artistic mess so it isn't mess at all!


Look at it this way, at least you know where everything is!


----------



## tlamdang08

Update on my broken dish
24 hours to wait


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Update on my broken dish
> 24 hours to wait


I think this is going to turn out great in the end result!


----------



## diane278

A long overdue purchase....my 1st SLG. Barenia faubourg fauve/Bleu de malte Calvi. When my SA told me she had gotten one in,  I swear I could smell it at my house three hours away.



Why do my photos fall over onto their sides when I try to reduce them?


----------



## tlamdang08

After sanding down the excesses, I apply the color.
Here when the problem was started. Because the clay meets the color it becomes soft again.   
So back to square one. I apply the clay mix with color to near match the dish color.
And waiting again.


----------



## JadeFor3st

diane278 said:


> I finally completed the Advent calendar.  It did not turn out how I had imagined it would, but I’m glad to be done.
> 
> Inside the lid: These are the boxes I made to hold the candy. I was going to glue a support piece of board across them but didn’t.  I had to make each one separately.....they didn’t fit as well as I had hoped.
> View attachment 4907049
> 
> 
> I had to build an additional frame around the boxes to get enough coverage of the edges.
> View attachment 4907038
> 
> 
> I added 1/8” striping tape on the edges to soften the fact that I couldn’t get poster board to match Hermès orange. I used 1/4” striping tape on the top to hold the ”doors”
> View attachment 4907040
> 
> 
> I added the candy that signifies Christmas Day in a tissue paper pouch, as I had spacing challenges.
> View attachment 4907042
> 
> The End! Glad I did it, but even more glad it’s over.    Boy, do I have a mess to clean up.




This turned out really well! The best Advent calendar I’ve ever seen.


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> After sanding down the excesses, I apply the color.
> Here when the problem was started. Because the clay meets the color it becomes soft again.
> So back to square one. I apply the clay mix with color to near match the dish color.
> And waiting again.
> View attachment 4911426
> View attachment 4911425


You're REALLY good at this.    
I'm following along with your progress with great interest.


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> You're REALLY good at this.
> I'm following along with your progress with great interest.


 Thank you for supporting. I am thinking this can be a forever project. I can reapply anytime I want to kill time and to practice patience.


----------



## sf_newyorker

The time he traveled from _SIP_arsec to _H-MP_arsec for a reconnaissance.
.
.


.


“_How_ many credits? They would pay for _that_?”
.


“Footfall patterns. Structure schematics. Asset location. Check.”
.


“Target access...identified.”
.
.

_To be continued next month in the Latest H Purchase thread. _


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> The time he traveled from _SIP_arsec to _H-MP_arsec for a reconnaissance.
> .
> .
> View attachment 4912247
> 
> .
> View attachment 4912216
> 
> “_How_ many credits? They would pay for _that_?”
> .
> View attachment 4912218
> 
> “Footfall patterns. Structure schematics. Asset location. Check.”
> .
> View attachment 4912217
> 
> “Target access...identified.”
> .
> .
> 
> _To be continued next month in the Latest H Purchase thread. _



I really wish I could have been there to see the photos being staged! I’ll be watching for the reveal....and more of your Hero....


----------



## diane278

Since it looks like I’ll be staying home a lot for the next month (or 6) I decided that I would develop some crafting skills. So far, I’ve gotten good at finding supplies.

I made a magazine holder by cutting a box in half and adding some striping tape. It works, as long as it’s fairly full. It’s not weighted enough to stay upright when it‘s only holding one magazine.  Here, it’s holding 4.


----------



## MoyJoy

diane278 said:


> A long overdue purchase....my 1st SLG. Barenia faubourg fauve/Bleu de malte Calvi. When my SA told me she had gotten one in,  I swear I could smell it at my house three hours away.
> 
> View attachment 4911282
> 
> Why do my photos fall over onto their sides when I try to reduce them?



Take a screenshot of the photo and use that instead. It reduces the size and posts in the correct direction.


----------



## diane278

MoyJoy said:


> Take a screenshot of the photo and use that instead. It reduces the size and posts in the correct direction.


Thank you! This has been driving me crazy.....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Since it looks like I’ll be staying home a lot for the next month (or 6) I decided that I would develop some crafting skills. So far, I’ve gotten good at finding supplies.
> 
> I made a magazine holder by cutting a box in half and adding some striping tape. It works, as long as it’s fairly full. It’s not weighted enough to stay upright when it‘s only holding one magazine.  Here, it’s holding 4.
> 
> View attachment 4912298


Genius


----------



## tlamdang08

My stay at home essentials to boost the mental health
And my dish is almost perfect


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My stay at home essentials to boost the mental health
> And my dish is almost perfect
> View attachment 4912798
> View attachment 4912799


It’s perfect! I can’t even see where you worked on it.....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It’s perfect! I can’t even see where you worked on it.....


when I run my finger along the rim, I will feel the little bump. I will come back to it again soon. will keep you posted.


----------



## diane278

I’m trying to keep myself at home.  It’s not easy.  I decided to make a holder for my masks, so that I can grab one on the way to answer the door.  

I think I like the round version better.....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I’m trying to keep myself at home.  It’s not easy.  I decided to make a holder for my masks, so that I can grab one on the way to answer the door.
> 
> I think I like the round version better.....
> View attachment 4913634



I like the round one too.  

I am so impressed by everyone's creative talents, especially all the cooking by @tlamdang08!   I, unfortunately, am lacking in that area. Or maybe it's just that I lack the patience to finish the projects...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I’m trying to keep myself at home.  It’s not easy.  I decided to make a holder for my masks, so that I can grab one on the way to answer the door.
> 
> I think I like the round version better.....
> View attachment 4913634


Agree I LOVE the round version


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> I like the round one too.
> 
> I am so impressed by everyone's creative talents, especially all the cooking by @tlamdang08!   I, unfortunately, am lacking in that area. Or maybe it's just that I lack the patience to finish the projects...


I sometimes abandon projects. I usually start out strong but often burn out along the way. At times, I haven’t thought things out and run into problems I can’t, or won’t, deal with.    And sometimes, it just isn’t as much fun as I thought it would be.  

One thing I’ve learned is that craft projects have lots of parts.  They don’t make for a minimal, zen atmosphere....at least not here.


----------



## tlamdang08

I made Japanese floopy pancakes. They were very soft and moist. I love them so
much. But I was a bit under estimate how long they would take 




Inspired with the mask box from Diane. I have turned my Twilly Box into the mask box.


----------



## Narnanz

tlamdang08 said:


> I made Japanese floopy pancakes. They were very soft and moist. I love them so
> much. But I was a bit under estimate how long they would take
> View attachment 4913930
> 
> View attachment 4913931
> 
> Inspired with the mask box from Diane. I have turned my Twilly Box into the mask box.
> View attachment 4913934
> View attachment 4913935


Your food photography is beautifull. Makes my hungry looking at these wonderful concoctions.


----------



## tlamdang08

Narnanz said:


> Your food photography is beautifull. Makes my hungry looking at these wonderful concoctions.


Thanks a lot.and sorry for causing the unnecessary hungry time .


----------



## Dr_JL

HERMES-fied the Covid-19 contact tracing device which my govt needed us to carry around using orange paper and H ribbons. I’ve sticked clear tape over the colored paper to prevent color transfers onto my bags.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I made Japanese floopy pancakes. They were very soft and moist. I love them so
> much. But I was a bit under estimate how long they would take
> View attachment 4913930
> 
> View attachment 4913931
> 
> Inspired with the mask box from Diane. I have turned my Twilly Box into the mask box.
> View attachment 4913934
> View attachment 4913935


Your mask box looks great. If those pancakes were sitting in front of me, they would all be gone before you could get a mask out of that box!


----------



## diane278

Dr_JL said:


> HERMES-fied the Covid-19 contact tracing device which my govt needed us to carry around using orange paper and H ribbons. I’ve sticked clear tape over the colored paper to prevent color transfers onto my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4913999



That’s darling!


----------



## MomofAtticus

What a fun eye candy thread!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Dr_JL said:


> HERMES-fied the Covid-19 contact tracing device which my govt needed us to carry around using orange paper and H ribbons. I’ve sticked clear tape over the colored paper to prevent color transfers onto my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4913999



The gov’t needs you to carry it around using orange paper and H ribbons.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The gov’t needs you to carry it around using orange paper and H ribbons.


Yeah, I was thinking of that too


----------



## tlamdang08

American breakfast


----------



## Perja

Dr_JL said:


> HERMES-fied the Covid-19 contact tracing device which my govt needed us to carry around using orange paper and H ribbons. I’ve sticked clear tape over the colored paper to prevent color transfers onto my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4913999



What a great idea! A good citizen carries their tracking device and brings a smile to anyone seeing your Hermès-ified device!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> I made Japanese floopy pancakes. They were very soft and moist. I love them so
> much. But I was a bit under estimate how long they would take
> View attachment 4913930
> 
> View attachment 4913931
> 
> Inspired with the mask box from Diane. I have turned my Twilly Box into the mask box.
> View attachment 4913934
> View attachment 4913935


Recipe please!!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Recipe please!!


I read this one and modify a little bit because I have a half bag of premix pancake flour so I use that instead of all-purpose flour.   








						Fluffy Japanese Pancakes
					

Get Fluffy Japanese Pancakes Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for car maintenance. I love this shade of green but when my SA asked if I liked to have something in the H new shade of green (vert criquet ) I Said No without thinking


----------



## diane278

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The gov’t needs you to carry it around using orange paper and H ribbons.


I heard that it also contact traces any Hermès bags in the vicinity....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> I heard that it also contact traces any Hermès bags in the vicinity....



I need one.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pre Thanksgiving dinner.
Rotisserie chicken from Costco woohoo


----------



## Rhl2987

I just caught up on this thread and I can't believe the ingenuity here!! Wow, I am so impressed. @tlamdang08's incredible cooking. @diane278 amazing craft projects. Thank you for sharing! I am a terrible cook so I'm jealous of the cooking and plating skills I see here!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rhl2987 said:


> I just caught up on this thread and I can't believe the ingenuity here!! Wow, I am so impressed. @tlamdang08's incredible cooking. @diane278 amazing craft projects. Thank you for sharing! I am a terrible cook so I'm jealous of the cooking and plating skills I see here!


Thank you so much for your nice jealousy . We are here to learn from each other. I am sure that you have incredible skills somewhere. don't shy away from us. Show us your skills, please.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m thankful to have a group of wonderful individuals like you to share the crazy love for H and beyond.

This Thanksgiving, it’s more than the physical _bounty _before us, but more  the spirit of gratitude, empathy, and compassion.

Be safe and well!



 there’s turkey in there somewhere


----------



## tlamdang08

This year we don't have Turkey.  I don't feel like cooking Turkey at all. We had congee with century eggs and coffee. Then we headed out to the cemetery. The place is packed with flowers and that boosts up my holiday spirits.
Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m thankful to have a group of wonderful individuals like you to share the crazy love for H and beyond.
> 
> This Thanksgiving, it’s more than the physical _bounty _before us, but more  the spirit of gratitude, empathy, and compassion.
> 
> Be safe and well!
> 
> View attachment 4915057
> 
> there’s turkey in there somewhere



Happy Thanksgiving!  So grateful for you all and to be able to share our many laughs and H bling!


----------



## Carolyn Delara

tlamdang08 said:


> American breakfast
> View attachment 4914387
> View attachment 4914388



Those look divine!


----------



## JadeFor3st

diane278 said:


> I’m trying to keep myself at home.  It’s not easy.  I decided to make a holder for my masks, so that I can grab one on the way to answer the door.
> 
> I think I like the round version better.....
> View attachment 4913634



This is a great idea! And I like the round one out of the two, although both are lovely!


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Pre Thanksgiving dinner.
> Rotisserie chicken from Costco woohoo
> 
> View attachment 4914588




Oh my gosh! You even made a rotisserie chicken from Costco looks beautiful! 
I wish I could have 1/2 of your creativity!


----------



## diane278

My girlfriends and I no longer exchange “real” holiday gifts.  I’ve heard that Costco, Target and other big box stores have sold out of toilet paper.....deja vu of last spring.  So, I’m thinking of these as token gifts.
One wrapped for Hermès lovers and a second option for “air what?” friends.....which includes most of the people I know, including all my relatives. I mean, where else can you get a roll of 2-ply TP with a pin (real rhinestones and a faux pearl) on the ribbon?!  Trust me, the photo doesn’t do them justice....irl they really sparkle like the fake things they are.   A few lucky people might even get a 12 pack...TBD.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My girlfriends and I no longer exchange “real” holiday gifts.  I’ve heard that Costco, Target, and other big box stores have sold out of toilet paper.....deja vu of last spring.  So, I’m thinking of these as token gifts.
> One wrapped for Hermès lovers and a second option for “air what?” friends.....which includes most of the people I know, including all my relatives. I mean, where else can you get a roll of 2-ply TP with a pin (real rhinestones and a faux pearl) on the ribbon?!  Trust me, the photo doesn’t do them justice....irl they really sparkle like the fake things they are.   A few lucky people might even get a 12 pack...TBD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915308


  great idea


----------



## dooneybaby

tlamdang08 said:


> Pre Thanksgiving dinner.
> Rotisserie chicken from Costco woohoo
> 
> View attachment 4914588


I would prefer a rotisserie chicken over turkey any day!


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> My girlfriends and I no longer exchange “real” holiday gifts.  I’ve heard that Costco, Target and other big box stores have sold out of toilet paper.....deja vu of last spring.  So, I’m thinking of these as token gifts.
> One wrapped for Hermès lovers and a second option for “air what?” friends.....which includes most of the people I know, including all my relatives. I mean, where else can you get a roll of 2-ply TP with a pin (real rhinestones and a faux pearl) on the ribbon?!  Trust me, the photo doesn’t do them justice....irl they really sparkle like the fake things they are.   A few lucky people might even get a 12 pack...TBD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915308


If someone gave me a 5-pack of Clorox Wipes as a gift, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> My girlfriends and I no longer exchange “real” holiday gifts.  I’ve heard that Costco, Target and other big box stores have sold out of toilet paper.....deja vu of last spring.  So, I’m thinking of these as token gifts.
> One wrapped for Hermès lovers and a second option for “air what?” friends.....which includes most of the people I know, including all my relatives. I mean, where else can you get a roll of 2-ply TP with a pin (real rhinestones and a faux pearl) on the ribbon?!  Trust me, the photo doesn’t do them justice....irl they really sparkle like the fake things they are.   A few lucky people might even get a 12 pack...TBD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915308


H ribbon makes anything look desirable!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My girlfriends and I no longer exchange “real” holiday gifts.  I’ve heard that Costco, Target and other big box stores have sold out of toilet paper.....deja vu of last spring.  So, I’m thinking of these as token gifts.
> One wrapped for Hermès lovers and a second option for “air what?” friends.....which includes most of the people I know, including all my relatives. I mean, where else can you get a roll of 2-ply TP with a pin (real rhinestones and a faux pearl) on the ribbon?!  Trust me, the photo doesn’t do them justice....irl they really sparkle like the fake things they are.   A few lucky people might even get a 12 pack...TBD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915308



I love it!!!



dooneybaby said:


> If someone gave me a 5-pack of Clorox Wipes as a gift, I'd be eternally grateful!



Seriously.  I gave up on those in the spring.  Now whenever I happen to see a tub (usually a generic brand) I feel like I've struck gold.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> air what?


Fantastic.


----------



## Meta

Made a matching mask for C'est la Fête, even if I've yet to wear it.


----------



## diane278

@Meta....Please post a mod shot when you wear it....


----------



## diane278

Plastic ornament with logo suspended in it. 




I think I need to make the thread longer.....


----------



## tlamdang08

This week I will have a lot of cranberries baked  goods  


Yesterday


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> This week I will have a lot of cranberries bake goods
> View attachment 4917149
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917150


Delicious, tlamdang = 5*


----------



## tlamdang08

Croisette7 said:


> Delicious, tlamdang = 5*


 Aww thank you my dear. I am sneaking in the scarf thread and drooling over your scarves and jewelry sets. They are so well combined. Love your looks.


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> Aww thank you my dear. I am sneaking in the scarf thread and drooling over your scarves and jewelry sets. They are so well combined. Love your looks.


Oh thank you, my dear ... missing you there, but you are too busy in your kitchen!


----------



## diane278

Today‘s craft project.  I went out and chose a rock from a dry creek in my yard.  I then wrapped & glued strips of ribbon around the rock and added a piece of felt on the bottom. Now it’s a paperweight.  

I managed to stay home today AND I didn’t buy anything online. That’s one for the record books!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I managed to stay home today *AND I didn’t buy anything online. That’s one for the record books!*



Kudos to your self-restraint.  That is an accomplishment indeed.  Especially in the midst of all the Black Friday, Cyber-Monday, post-Thanksgiving mayhem.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Decided to organize my plethora of Dust bags... what do you with them? ( if 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
not being used for handbag storage...)


----------



## diane278

@mauihappyplace, I packed mine into a box and put it on a top shelf in the closet. However, I have a small fraction of what you have, so it was easy. If I were storing the amount you have, I’d try to store them in boxes by size, and label the size on the end of the box. If you have an available set of shelves, you could stack them by size and label the end of the shelf with the size. (By size, I mean by measurement: 16 x 20 x 20...or whatever)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Today‘s craft project.  I went out and chose a rock from a dry creek in my yard.  I then wrapped & glued strips of ribbon around the rock and added a piece of felt on the bottom. Now it’s a paperweight.
> 
> I managed to stay home today AND I didn’t buy anything online. That’s one for the record books!
> 
> View attachment 4917549


wonderful!such a cool idea.


----------



## tlamdang08

mauihappyplace said:


> Decided to organize my plethora of Dust bags... what do you with them? ( if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not being used for handbag storage...)


I wash all of them and after that I use as travel  pouches    .


----------



## tlamdang08

Three bags I will use for December


----------



## diane278

My latest ornament. An homage to having Fedex deliver my Hermès orders to me. (It’s too far a drive for me to go to the store and back in one day.)  Superglue has proven to be a worthy adversary. It really fought to remain stuck to my fingertips, but I finally prevailed.


----------



## shrpthorn

diane278 said:


> Today‘s craft project.  I went out and chose a rock from a dry creek in my yard.  I then wrapped & glued strips of ribbon around the rock and added a piece of felt on the bottom. Now it’s a paperweight.
> 
> I managed to stay home today AND I didn’t buy anything online. That’s one for the record books!
> 
> View attachment 4917549


This reminds me of the "ideal" Hermes present offered a few seasons back - just as attractive & A LOT cheaper AND still unique to you and "one of a kind"....but the original is made with left over scraps as part of the Petit H collection - so it can fall into the "sustainable" category. 
Check out the link & photo:
https://www.1010deal.com/hermes-is-selling-a-840-rock-and-it-is-absolutely-ridiculous/


“Each stone is unique, making your paperweight a one of a kind piece exclusive to you!” the Hermes web store claims. How exciting, right?


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> This reminds me of the "ideal" Hermes present offered a few seasons back - just as attractive & A LOT cheaper AND still unique to you and "one of a kind"....but the original is made with left over scraps as part of the Petit H collection - so it can fall into the "sustainable" category.
> Check out the link & photo:
> https://www.1010deal.com/hermes-is-selling-a-840-rock-and-it-is-absolutely-ridiculous/
> View attachment 4918651
> 
> “Each stone is unique, making your paperweight a one of a kind piece exclusive to you!” the Hermes web store claims. How exciting, right?


Wow! I saved $840.....now THAT feels great!   Thanks, @shrpthorn!


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> My latest ornament. An homage to having Fedex deliver my Hermès orders to me. (It’s too far a drive for me to go to the store and back in one day.)  Superglue has proven to be a worthy adversary. It really fought to remain stuck to my fingertips, but I finally prevailed.
> 
> View attachment 4918336
> 
> View attachment 4918337



That is impressive! 
(As someone who regularly superglues her fingers together, I keep old-fashioned, acetone-containing, nail polish remover around.)


----------



## lindacherie

Hat Trick said:


> That is impressive!
> (As someone who regularly superglues her fingers together, I keep old-fashioned, acetone-containing, nail polish remover around.)



I’m w you! Very clumsy w super glue myself, lol.


----------



## pearlgrass

tlamdang08 said:


> Three bags I will use for December
> 
> View attachment 4918283



Love the *POP* color


----------



## RT1

Hat Trick said:


> That is impressive!
> (As someone who regularly superglues her fingers together, I keep old-fashioned, acetone-containing, nail polish remover around.)


When I use superglue, the only thing that does not get stuck is the thing I'm trying to stick together!


----------



## diane278

RT1 said:


> When I use superglue, the only thing that does not get stuck is the thing I'm trying to stick together!


You Too?! I thought I was the only one....


----------



## tlamdang08

pearlgrass said:


> Love the *POP* color


It is December


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Some special ornaments for our Christmas tree this year


----------



## diane278

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some special ornaments for our Christmas tree this year



Those ornaments are perfect! 
(I wish that each full size bag came with a miniature version....)


----------



## Dr_JL

Finally got my scarf framed and hung up in time for Xmas.

We love the blue, white and red colors on it as these are colors on  flag. ❤️


----------



## diane278

Dr_JL said:


> Finally got my scarf framed and hung up in time for Xmas.
> 
> We love the blue, white and red colors on it as these are colors on  flag. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4919246


I find it amazing that anyone can frame a scarf. They seem so slippery when I’m trying to put them on, but the framers somehow get scarves straight and smooth.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I find it amazing that anyone can frame a scarf. They seem so slippery when I’m trying to put them on, but the framers somehow get scarves straight and smooth.


A professional service will hold it but it is hard to find one for now. I am still looking for mine to be hung.


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some special ornaments for our Christmas tree this year


Wow , They are hard to get an offer for one but you have three. Congratulations, they are so cute like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## diane278

I totally cheated by covering a real (unused) takeout container.  I think I now have a case of ”craft burnout”.


----------



## Dr_JL

diane278 said:


> I find it amazing that anyone can frame a scarf. They seem so slippery when I’m trying to put them on, but the framers somehow get scarves straight and smooth.



I got mine done with a professional framer. Sad to say, the framing service cost me as much as the scarf itself.  
But we were willing to pay for good framing as we wanted to admire the scarf as an art decor for our home and thought might as well pay for good quality so that we can have it last for >10 or 20 years.  

The framer told us they will steam iron the scarf first and they do some form gluing/stitching at the edges to keep it straight and smooth. We really love the results!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow , They are hard to get an offer for one but you have three. Congratulations, they are so cute like that. Thanks for sharing



Thank you. I got one from a reseller with a little markup and 2 from the boutique. I was also offered a croc one but couldn’t pull the trigger because of the price point and hw color.


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. I got one from a reseller with a little markup and 2 from the boutique. I was also offered a croc one but couldn’t pull the trigger because of the price point and hw color.


Would you mind sharing the price of the crocodile one, please.
 either here or in my DM    My curiosity is killing me


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I totally cheated by covering a real (unused) takeout container.  I think I now have a case of ”craft burnout”.
> 
> View attachment 4919519


Now this is the art piece that I would love to carry out . Thanks for your creative, I follow you.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price of the crocodile one, please.
> either here or in my DM    My curiosity is killing me



It’s over $6k.


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning was waked up by the school phone call ” no school today due to lack of electricity caused by the strong wind...”
Got up and prepare this breakfast.
A typical Vietnamese steam rice cake with steam pork cinnamon pate.
Serve when hot with cucumber, steam bean sprouts, purple basil( Thai basil), fried shallots and mix fish sauce. One of My favorite childhood dish for the morning.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning was waked up by the school phone call ” no school today due to lack of electricity caused by the strong wind...”
> Got up and prepare this breakfast.
> A typical Vietnamese steam rice cake with steam pork cinnamon pate.
> Serve when hot with cucumber, steam bean sprouts, purple basil( Thai basil), fried shallots and mix fish sauce. One of My favorite childhood dish for the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4920207


Beautiful!


----------



## pearlgrass

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning was waked up by the school phone call ” no school today due to lack of electricity caused by the strong wind...”
> Got up and prepare this breakfast.
> A typical Vietnamese steam rice cake with steam pork cinnamon pate.
> Serve when hot with cucumber, steam bean sprouts, purple basil( Thai basil), fried shallots and mix fish sauce. One of My favorite childhood dish for the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4920209


Wow, look so delicious


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Beautiful!





pearlgrass said:


> Wow, look so delicious


Thank you so much Ladies


----------



## tlamdang08

The wind is going crazy outside. I am safe to stay inside and making gift box’s to fit Hermes lipstick which I will share with some of my close friends and family members


----------



## tlamdang08

Delivery time


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> The wind is going crazy outside. I am safe to stay inside and making gift box’s to fit Hermes lipstick which I will share with some of my close friends and family members
> 
> View attachment 4920382



You are going to break up your lipstick piano?? I’m picking up mine tomorrow. I don’t really use lipsticks much but I like to collect them...My SA said the lipstick piano is very limited.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Delivery time
> View attachment 4920570


Can I get on your list?


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> You are going to break up your lipstick piano?? I’m picking up mine tomorrow. I don’t really use lipsticks much but I like to collect them...My SA said the lipstick piano is very limited.


Yes it is a waste if I just let it sit there. I love to use them. Beside, I can refill them when I like.   The important is I keep the box nice and neat just to remind me that I have the collection once


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Can I get on your list?


Thank you very much for considering me


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee to wake me up. I am so sleepy


----------



## tlamdang08

I am cleaning and found out one of the perfume boxes from last year theme has been forgotten in a corner.    Should I use it or it is still okay to give out as a gift?
Btw I love Twilly perfume not this kind though


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I am cleaning and found out one of the perfume boxes from last year theme has been forgotten in a corner.    Should I use it or it is still okay to give out as a gift?
> Btw I love Twilly perfume not this kind though
> 
> View attachment 4921233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921238


Lovely!  Definitely OK for a gift.

I'll DM you my address.......


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  Definitely OK for a gift.
> 
> I'll DM you my address.......


I am waiting


----------



## diane278

I hung my fedex delivery ornament on my tree to bring good karma. I’m supposed to get a very small H delivery on Monday.  Fingers crossed that it arrives tomorrow.  Who am I kidding?!  Early delivery during the Christmas season?  oh, well....


----------



## tlamdang08

It is not a bad idea if the small plate being used as a jewelry tray


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I am cleaning and found out one of the perfume boxes from last year theme has been forgotten in a corner.    Should I use it or it is still okay to give out as a gift?
> Btw I love Twilly perfume not this kind though
> 
> View attachment 4921233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921238


Not sure which Twilly you don't like but I LOVE the original Twilly! I used Chanel No.5 for many many years as my daily but when Twilly came out I switched !

IMHO I think if it's only been a year you can still use as a gift to someone. Very nice gift!


----------



## paula24jen

tlamdang08 said:


> I am cleaning and found out one of the perfume boxes from last year theme has been forgotten in a corner.    Should I use it or it is still okay to give out as a gift?
> Btw I love Twilly perfume not this kind though
> 
> View attachment 4921233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921238


Perfectly ok to use for gifting, but I bet Diane would have suggestions for some craft project?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am cleaning and found out one of the perfume boxes from last year theme has been forgotten in a corner.    Should I use it or it is still okay to give out as a gift?
> Btw I love Twilly perfume not this kind though
> 
> View attachment 4921233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921238


If you know someone who would love it, I think you should give it as a gift. Especially if it’s someone who wouldn’t buy it for themselves, it would be a special treat.


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> Perfectly ok to use for gifting, but I bet Diane would have suggestions for some craft project?



I’m currently a bit stuck....waiting for a new idea to pop up.  Then there’s a period of supply acquisition. These projects are great for me because I can leave the acceptable results at friends‘ houses (and I really don’t care if they throw them away).  I have mastered the Pandemic Drive By. I drive to a house, run up and leave a bag at the door, run back to my car and send a text...then I’m gone!


----------



## luckylove

Anyone else remember the years we used to do "Secret Santa" on TPF? Whatever happened to that program? I imagine it was quite difficult to organize and pull off. I do remember seeing lots of wonderfully thoughtful gestures, some H and some non H. Diane's thoughtful Pandemic drive by's somehow reminded me of the TPF old tradition for Secret Santa.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> Not sure which Twilly you don't like but I LOVE the original Twilly! I used Chanel No.5 for many many years as my daily but when Twilly came out I switched !
> 
> IMHO I think if it's only been a year you can still use as a gift to someone. Very nice gift!


Oh I said I love Twilly perfume, but this one isn’t Twilly. This is Eau des Mervelles. Maybe my Mom will love it.
I used Cartier Delicious  for years until They discontinued. I switched to Twilly original and now the new version is my favorite


----------



## tlamdang08

paula24jen said:


> Perfectly ok to use for gifting, but I bet Diane would have suggestions for some craft project?


I bet she will suggest me to turn it into perfume ornament 


diane278 said:


> If you know someone who would love it, I think you should give it as a gift. Especially if it’s someone who wouldn’t buy it for themselves, it would be a special treat.


Hahhaha my Mom is she wouldn’t  buy anything nice for herself. She is perfect for this gift. I called her last night. She said “ okay now you suggest that I should use perfume because I am smelly or what ? “


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I bet she will suggest me to turn it into perfume ornament


I never thought of a perfume ornament, but now that you mention it, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh I said I love Twilly perfume, but this one isn’t Twilly. This is Eau des Mervelles. Maybe my Mom will love it.
> I used Cartier Delicious  for years until They discontinued. I switched to Twilly original and now the new version is my favorite



OOOH. I thought it was the new Twilly you had and didn't like. I'm not a fan. It's nice though but prefer the original Twilly. 

I bet your Mother would love receiving the Eau des Mervelles!


----------



## diane278

My FedEx ornament did bring me good luck! My rouge h Calvi arrived yesterday. Today, I went out with just these three items in a jacket pocket. I’m still mixing up which Calvi holds my cards and which one holds cash. But, now that the weather is cool, there’ll be a lot more days of traveling light....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My FedEx ornament did bring me good luck! My rouge h Calvi arrived yesterday. Today, I went out with just these three items in a jacket pocket. I’m still mixing up which Calvi holds my cards and which one holds cash. But, now that the weather is cool, there’ll be a lot more days of traveling light....
> 
> View attachment 4923409


  I love them too. But May I add one quick side note please : don’t switch them. Once you decided which color for cash then keep it remaining. You can not sanitize cash so keep switching will create bacteria spreads 
Enjoy !!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I love them too. But May I add one quick side note please : don’t switch them. Once you decided which color for cash then keep it remaining. You can not sanitize cash so keep switching will create bacteria spreads
> Enjoy !!!



I‘m not sure why I insist on carrying cash when I use a card 99% of the time. I never thought about cash being dirty although I know it is. Thanks!

Many decades ago, when ‘money laundering’ was becoming commonly discussed in the news (due to illegal drugs), I had a friend who actually thought that the money was physically washed, left out to dry and then ironed.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I searched high & low for that strap.  Don’t you love how it lightens the look of a black bag?





bagnut1 said:


> Yes! You have inspired me to get mine out.  If I follow through pics tomorrow.


@diane278 - it only took me a month for "tomorrow" to come, but here is my twin strap on my Bolide 1923.  I forgot how much I love this combo.
Also here's the strap that I was pondering for pairing with the raisin bolide - will post pic with it on other thread (not as pretty for sure).  This combo will be good in the spring though.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> @diane278 - it only took me a month for "tomorrow" to come, but here is my twin strap on my Bolide 1923.  I forgot how much I love this combo.
> Also here's the strap that I was pondering for pairing with the raisin bolide - will post pic with it on other thread (not as pretty for sure).  This combo will be good in the spring though.
> 
> View attachment 4923658
> View attachment 4923659


I love both of your straps. I agree that the colorful one is great for spring. I’m a matchy-matchy girl, so I’d coordinate it with an outfit that had some of those colors in it....maybe a colorful tennis shoe or espadrille, IDK...


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast for a Foggy day


----------



## tlamdang08

So we are back in 3 weeks of lockdown. My DH office also closes for the next three weeks. I am gloomy and decide to wear something with H to boost up my mood. My linen dress instantly upgrade to the next level, thanks to the H’s belt ( I am lazy to look up the name of it. )
Off to be a chef now.   Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I love both of your straps. I agree that the colorful one is great for spring. I’m a matchy-matchy girl, so I’d coordinate it with an outfit that had some of those colors in it....maybe a colorful tennis shoe or espadrille, IDK...


Oooh..... the magic word "espadrille" - I have just the pair.  Making a note to myself to try these together when the summer shoes come out of storage........


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> So we are back in 3 weeks of lockdown. My DH office also closes for the next three weeks. I am gloomy and decide to wear something with H to boost up my mood. My linen dress instantly upgrade to the next level, thanks to the H’s belt ( I am lazy to look up the name of it. )
> Off to be a chef now.   Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4923739


Lovely outfit, and your beautiful home will make lockdown less unpleasant I hope!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely outfit, and your beautiful home will make lockdown less unpleasant I hope!


Thank youuuh for your nice words. Thanks for reminding me how blessed I am.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuuh for your nice words. Thanks for reminding me how blessed I am.


We are all blessed to be alive and have time to talk about handbags!


----------



## tlamdang08

Egg rolls for lunch. No sun today so my natural light is weak. 
Love the h deco small bowls, perfect for my fish sauce.


----------



## tlamdang08

Another box is ready to visit the PO. but I wonder if I am Allowed to go during the lockdown?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Another box is ready to visit the PO. but I wonder if I am Allowed to go during the lockdown?
> 
> View attachment 4923930


If the Post Office is open, which I think it is, then they are considered an “essential service“. I shipped a box off at FedEx this morning.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m in trouble - lately H has only been an afterthought to me, or served as a prop...






Perhaps my appointment this weekend could change that.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m in trouble - lately H has only been an afterthought to me, or served as a prop...
> 
> View attachment 4924073
> 
> View attachment 4924077
> 
> 
> Perhaps my appointment this weekend could change that.



They may be props, but you bring them to life....I can feel the compassion being demonstrated in these
photos....


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> Another box is ready to visit the PO. but I wonder if I am Allowed to go during the lockdown?
> 
> View attachment 4923930


What pretty pressie boxes ... you're so innovative, dear!


----------



## diane278

First cup of caffeine...one more and I’ll almost be human...
(still loving Passifolia)


----------



## tlamdang08

Croisette7 said:


> What pretty pressie boxes ... you're so innovative, dear!


Thank you my dear,  I learned that from youtube   

Yesterday the H fairy kept my energy up to the max level all day long. I cooked and baked none stop. Then I slept 10 hours straight.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> First cup of caffeine...one more and I’ll almost be human...
> 
> View attachment 4924406


Sound so cute. Most of the time I read your text I laughed out loud or almost choked. My keyboard/phone is often wet. Thank you for your sense of humor


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Sound so cute. Most of the time I read your text I laughed out loud or almost choked. My keyboard/phone is often wet. Thank you for your sense of humor



I’ve never been a ‘morning’ person.  A doctors office once asked if I could come in for a 8am appointment.  My response was, “I can be here at 8 am, but you won’t be happy if I am.” 
She changed the appointment to 2 pm.  I’ve been a night owl my entire life...I try to go to bed by midnight.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> First cup of caffeine...one more and I’ll almost be human...
> (still loving Passifolia)





diane278 said:


> I’ve never been a ‘morning’ person.  A doctors office once asked if I could come in for a 8am appointment.  My response was, “I can be here at 8 am, but you won’t be happy if I am.”
> She changed the appointment to 2 pm.  I’ve been a night owl my entire life...I try to go to bed by midnight.



Kindred spirit here. Not a morning person at all despite so many tries.  And I know better than to attempt anything before I've had my coffee - sometimes that includes actually making coffee.  My family often tells me that I should have some coffee before I make coffee, otherwise there's beans and water all over the place.   

Oh, and I've decided to finally join the Passifolia club.  I got the same mug, the main selling point being that it can hold a lot of coffee.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’ve never been a ‘morning’ person.  A doctors office once asked if I could come in for a 8am appointment.  My response was, “I can be here at 8 am, but you won’t be happy if I am.”
> She changed the appointment to 2 pm.  I’ve been a night owl my entire life...I try to go to bed by midnight.


Me too!  And, while I always enjoyed reading Ann Landers (aka Eppie Lederer) as a child - she seemed like a shrewd cookie - I loved her even more when I found out that she too was a night owl and did a lot of her writing in her bathtub.

One of the things I am most looking forward to post-Covid is being able to say correctly, once again, that nighttime is when the interesting stuff happens!


----------



## diane278

Sometimes I wish I could live on NY time in California. I could get up 3 hours later and still be in sync with the morning people here. I might as well live in my own time zone....I sort of do anyway.


----------



## Chrismin

Totally w you re: caffeine
My DH is not a coffee drinker - he starts the day w a nice glass of water ... and yet we have been married for 14 y ?! I usually need 2 cups before leaving house - one has to be immediately upon awakening .. then I have various smatterings of caffeine throughout the day 
I would look into the Passifolia except that I am bound to break it ! 


loh said:


> Kindred spirit here. Not a morning person at all despite so many tries.  And I know better than to attempt anything before I've had my coffee - sometimes that includes actually making coffee.  My family often tells me that I should have some coffee before I make coffee, otherwise there's beans and water all over the place.
> 
> Oh, and I've decided to finally join the Passifolia club.  I got the same mug, the main selling point being that it can hold a lot of coffee.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Totally w you re: caffeine
> My DH is not a coffee drinker - he starts the day w a nice glass of water ... and yet we have been married for 14 y ?! I usually need 2 cups before leaving house - *one has to be immediately upon awakening* .. then I have various smatterings of caffeine throughout the day
> I would look into the Passifolia except that* I am bound to break it *!



Absolutely!  I always have my Nespresso machine on standby in case I'm desperate, which then I usually do a double shot of espresso to jump start my day.  Such addicts we are!!   

I held off on the Passifolia mug forever for the same reason.  And I'm not the best at handwashing, but sounds like @diane278 has been able to put it in the dishwasher ok, so I'm sure I'll be doing that sooner rather than later.  Since it looks like we will be at home for quite a bit longer, I decided to pull the trigger and get the mug with the hope that it'll make the time pass more quickly.


----------



## tlamdang08

This is serious 


Need to find more projects to do   And the result


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I’ve never been a ‘morning’ person.  A doctors office once asked if I could come in for a 8am appointment.  My response was, “I can be here at 8 am, but you won’t be happy if I am.”
> She changed the appointment to 2 pm.  I’ve been a night owl my entire life...I try to go to bed by midnight.


Same, I have to be in work for 10am so I try and wake by 8am (usually 8.20 then rush round like a headless chicken in a panic) and make myself go to bed at midnight where I usually read my kindle until 1am and even then I often take a while to drift off.
Left to my own devices (ie: if I didn't have to work ) my natural body clock is wake at 10.30am go to sleep 3am (ish)
I especially like the hours between 1am and 3am for reading, and being creative.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> This is serious
> View attachment 4924620
> 
> Need to find more projects to do   And the result
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924680



Oh no!  Wishing you all in that area continued health, safety and sanity.  

And those biscuits look divine!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

The water reflected a heart shape in my cup at dinner tonight.


----------



## Meta

More mask making...


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> More mask making...
> View attachment 4925345


I bought both fabric and a sewing machine early on but never made a single mask....you’re looks great.


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> I bought both fabric and a sewing machine early on but never made a single mask....you’re looks great.


Thank you  I hope you're putting the sewing machine to good use making other things though!


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> Thank you  I hope you're putting the sewing machine to good use making other things though!


Not yet.  It has 99 different stitches.  That’s probably 98 more than I need. I’m still figuring it all out. I start to use it and then get frustrated and abandon it for a different project....


----------



## diane278

It was a lazy afternoon here. This is a view from my Command Center (couch) after my nap....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> It was a lazy afternoon here. This is a view from my Command Center (couch) after my nap....
> 
> View attachment 4926649


Really beautiful!  Your tree so compliments the room (and fireplace!)

I said "Meh" to decorating this year.  Will instead get a nice evergreen spray for scent and splurge on a more-enormous-than-usual orchid or two.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Really beautiful!  Your tree so compliments the room (and fireplace!)
> 
> I said "Meh" to decorating this year.  Will instead get a nice evergreen spray for scent and splurge on a more-enormous-than-usual orchid or two.



Thank you! I hadn’t planned to do anything. But I had already collected quite a few clear glass ornaments. (The tree is artificial.) The other night, I decided to put it up. It only took a few minutes to assemble and about 30 minutes to hang the ornaments, I really just wanted the lights. I had to move one armchair but I just dragged it across the room. (I‘m taking a break from craft projects right now.)

I love orchids! They’re my favorite flowers....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It was a lazy afternoon here. This is a view from my Command Center (couch) after my nap....
> 
> View attachment 4926649


Love it so much!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
Then The friendly voice turn cold after that.... 
I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
 And this is the winner bag in their eyes.


----------



## aisham

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898



 it would've been an awkward situation if he had asked you that in person while you were carrying the bags!


----------



## Chrismin

Looks so cozy ! 


diane278 said:


> It was a lazy afternoon here. This is a view from my Command Center (couch) after my nap....
> 
> View attachment 4926649


----------



## Chrismin

That is a big proposition! I wouldn’t sell her either !


tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898



Wow, that is a super awkward moment.   I wouldn't let her go either.  Hope they know better than to do that again.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898


The “friend” sounds like a rude jerk. (And maybe cheap too - does he think he can save money by strongarming you instead of dancing with the boutique or doing to a reseller?)

But your K is gorgeous! Maybe he just went temporarily insane from its beauty.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898


I wonder how his wife would feel if she knew he’d done that. I’d be terribly embarassed if I were her.


----------



## tlamdang08

aisham said:


> it would've been an awkward situation if he had asked you that in person while you were carrying the bags!





Chrismin said:


> That is a big proposition! I wouldn’t sell her either !





loh said:


> Wow, that is a super awkward moment.   I wouldn't let her go either.  Hope they know better than to do that again.





bagnut1 said:


> The “friend” sounds like a rude jerk. (And maybe cheap too - does he think he can save money by strongarming you instead of dancing with the boutique or doing to a reseller?)
> 
> But your K is gorgeous! Maybe he just went temporarily insane from its beauty.


This couple is funny. And we live nearby so we coincidently stumble to each other at somewhere some point that I least expected.  The first time we met when I carried my mini Kelly and He excited, He told my DH to ask me to Sell the bag or where was the link to buy the same bag for his wife. My DH told him Fashionphile 
The last couple of days ago I went out to pick up groceries and again met them. The wife politely said hi and then turn away to pick up her things. Then the conversation as told above happened...
The couple knows a lot about H and doesn't want to get it from the boutique, doesn't want to pay a premium price at a third market. 
I hope next time we stumble to each other I would carrying my Holly Gail 
Ok, that sounds cruel, I hope I do not stumble to them again.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I wonder how his wife would feel if she knew he’d done that. I’d be terribly embarrassed if I were her.


I wonder the same thing, his wife ever talks to me. but we live in a small community so we know each other.


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898


Can’t fault him for spotting the winner, but he didn’t have to be a wiener about it. People are so weird. Sorry you experienced this from someone you consider a friend


----------



## Chrismin

people never cease to amaze me !



tlamdang08 said:


> This couple is funny. And we live nearby so we coincidently stumble to each other at somewhere some point that I least expected.  The first time we met when I carried my mini Kelly and He excited, He told my DH to ask me to Sell the bag or where was the link to buy the same bag for his wife. My DH told him Fashionphile
> The last couple of days ago I went out to pick up groceries and again met them. The wife politely said hi and then turn away to pick up her things. Then the conversation as told above happened...
> The couple knows a lot about H and doesn't want to get it from the boutique, doesn't want to pay a premium price at a third market.
> I hope next time we stumble to each other I would carrying my Holly Gail
> Ok, that sounds cruel, I hope I do not stumble to them again.


----------



## tlamdang08

Fruits plate for Breakfast, (banana bread is just happened to be nowhere to keep  on my island. So it's just for show!)


	

		
			
		

		
	
I put myself on diet since the last couple of days I have put on more extra


----------



## diane278

I LOVE fruit! It looks delicious!


----------



## haute okole

tlamdang08 said:


> What to do if a friend ask you to sell a bag for his wife?
> I said “sorry I am still in love with all my bags.”
> Then The friendly voice turn cold after that....
> I don’t understand why would someone expect something out of their control and then get disappointed?
> And this is the winner bag in their eyes.
> View attachment 4926898


Wow!  Just me but I would have responded,  "Sure, $125,000 please. This is how much the bag is worth to me."


----------



## tlamdang08

I forgot to have coffee, this morning   
The first cup of the day, I hope it can keep me awake and up to my toes for cleaning.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is a waste if I just let it sit there. I love to use them. Beside, I can refill them when I like.   The important is I keep the box nice and neat just to remind me that I have the collection once
> View attachment 4921055



You are thoughtful and generous.


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> You are thoughtful and generous.


----------



## JadeFor3st

A few Hermès sweets from the boutique.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> This couple is funny. And we live nearby so we coincidently stumble to each other at somewhere some point that I least expected.  The first time we met when I carried my mini Kelly and He excited, He told my DH to ask me to Sell the bag or where was the link to buy the same bag for his wife. My DH told him Fashionphile
> The last couple of days ago I went out to pick up groceries and again met them. The wife politely said hi and then turn away to pick up her things. Then the conversation as told above happened...
> The couple knows a lot about H and doesn't want to get it from the boutique, doesn't want to pay a premium price at a third market.
> I hope next time we stumble to each other I would carrying my Holly Gail
> Ok, that sounds cruel, I hope I do not stumble to them again.


Oh He sounds like an utter idiot! If I was his wife I'd be so ashamed of his behaviour.
How dare he assume that he can expect you to give him 'a deal' on your bags-beloved or not.
His behaviour is utterly classless and vulgar-I would flaunt all my best bags walking by their house every day in the hope that his wife eventually berates him for being too cheap to furnish her with such beautiful items.
But yes I also get your point about NOT wanting to run them again...I think if you do and he comments on your bag tell him "thou shalt not covert thy neighbours goods" and staunter off head held high


----------



## momoc

It’s someone’s 10th birthday! Served his cake on some fancy plate 




Got a store bought birthday cookie too with its fancy plate as backup in case my baking turned out to be a complete disaster


----------



## diane278

momoc said:


> It’s someone’s 10th birthday! Served his cake on some fancy plate
> 
> View attachment 4929137
> 
> 
> Got a store bought birthday cookie too with its fancy plate as backup in case my baking turned out to be a complete disaster
> View attachment 4929141


He’s more patient than I am! I’d have cut my first piece off the cake, but I’d have done so before you managed to take a single photo!!!


----------



## diane278

My B has been on spa vacation with @docride. She’ll be home in a couple of days. I’m so excited! Besides getting a spa treatment, she got new jewelry_...._all new custom hand-engraved sterling silver hardware. I knew Docride would send her back looking gorgeous, but seeing the photos she sent me took my breath away. I had to share something now because I’m so excited....(more photos coming soon...)

Here’s a small sneak peek:


----------



## pearlgrass

momoc said:


> It’s someone’s 10th birthday! Served his cake on some fancy plate
> 
> View attachment 4929137
> 
> 
> Got a store bought birthday cookie too with its fancy plate as backup in case my baking turned out to be a complete disaster
> View attachment 4929141



Happy Birthday to your furry pup   Look at the cute face!!


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh He sounds like an utter idiot! If I was his wife I'd be so ashamed of his behaviour.
> How dare he assume that he can expect you to give him 'a deal' on your bags-beloved or not.
> His behaviour is utterly classless and vulgar-I would flaunt all my best bags walking by their house every day in the hope that his wife eventually berates him for being too cheap to furnish her with such beautiful items.
> But yes I also get your point about NOT wanting to run them again...I think if you do and he comments on your bag tell him "thou shalt not covert thy neighbours goods" and staunter off head held high



Thank you very much , you make me laugh so happy


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My B has been on spa vacation with @docride. She’ll be home in a couple of days. I’m so excited! Besides getting a spa treatment, she got new jewelry_...._all new custom hand-engraved sterling silver hardware. I knew Docride would send her back looking gorgeous, but seeing the photos she sent me took my breath away. I had to share something now because I’m so excited....(more photos coming soon...)
> 
> Here’s a small sneak peek:
> 
> View attachment 4929180


OMG that is amazing!!!  Can I ask about the hardware?  As I recall your HAC had Docride-custom hardware before - did she make new (even more gorgeous) components?  The depth looks more pronounced than I remember.  

Just, completely, fantastic.  (Also on the HAC thread someone posted an ad featuring a big one with a saddle partially inside, curious your take on that?)


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> OMG that is amazing!!!  Can I ask about the hardware?  As I recall your HAC had Docride-custom hardware before - did she make new (even more gorgeous) components?  The depth looks more pronounced than I remember.
> 
> Just, completely, fantastic.  (Also on the HAC thread someone posted an ad featuring a big one with a saddle partially inside, curious your take on that?)


Another member has the HAC....I don’t remember who, but I think it might be @880. I apologize if I’m wrong. And I’m not aware of a HAC with a saddle. I’ll go check it out though.

The original silver was beautiful. It was a stronger pattern...I’m not sure how else to describe it. Actually, it was the reason I bought the bag. I never even considered a birkin before I saw the original bag with the original silver. It was calling my name. At some point, I started thinking that I’d like a pattern with flowers and more swirls...something with a lighter engraving. I explained what I wanted, and Docride sent me some samples to look at. We discussed it and agreed on a pattern. She made new silver that fit my vision perfectly.  I feel like I’m the luckiest girl alive.....

She also showed me samples of the hardware in engraved gold. It’s a show-stopper....

When my bag arrives, it’s going to keep me company no matter what room I’m in.....


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> It’s someone’s 10th birthday! Served his cake on some fancy plate
> 
> View attachment 4929137
> 
> 
> Got a store bought birthday cookie too with its fancy plate as backup in case my baking turned out to be a complete disaster
> View attachment 4929141


he is  looking younger than his age!!!


----------



## diane278

My first mug of coffee trying it’s best to wake me up. 
You’re going to have to try a little harder, pal. I expect a lot from Passifolia


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My first mug of coffee trying it’s best to wake me up.
> You’re going to have to try a little harder, pal. I expect a lot from Passifolia
> 
> View attachment 4929655


Beautiful space, beautiful mug, and what’s  a beautiful box too!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

-:-


“My point is...



...do not leave a decision of this magnitude to a newly distracted father.



This ground treatment...there is nothing _covert _about our covert!”
-:-


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> I totally cheated by covering a real (unused) takeout container.  I think I now have a case of ”craft burnout”.
> 
> View attachment 4919519


Love all your creative ideas!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Egg rolls for lunch. No sun today so my natural light is weak.
> Love the h deco small bowls, perfect for my fish sauce.
> View attachment 4923880


This looks amazing.  This is the first time I have seen starfruit paired with egg rolls.


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> I’ve never been a ‘morning’ person.  A doctors office once asked if I could come in for a 8am appointment.  My response was, “I can be here at 8 am, but you won’t be happy if I am.”
> She changed the appointment to 2 pm.  I’ve been a night owl my entire life...I try to go to bed by midnight.


I'm the same way!! Except I go to bed at 2 or 3 am and up no earlier than 10am. I too been offered morning appointments and I don't do it unless it's the only time and absolutely necessary appointment!  No way!  Night owl twins.


----------



## diane278

My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!

...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!
> 
> ...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....
> 
> View attachment 4930520
> 
> View attachment 4930521
> 
> View attachment 4930522
> 
> View attachment 4930523



Beautiful.  Such an exquisite job she did.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> The couple knows a lot about H and doesn't want to get it from the boutique, doesn't want to pay a premium price at a third market


I don’t understand that couple, but a friend just asked me if I could get her a popular 30B for list or under list price. Sigh.  I suggested Fashionphile to her and even sent her a link, but she’s not interested.
@diane278, love your @docride metal work! It’s a beautiful bag! Agree, if only docride could work on wrinkles , I’d send myself too! @bagnut1, i don’t have a HAC that could fit a saddle lol. I do have a docride custom art bag HAC 32 (charcoal grey metallic clemence and engraved hw, but it needs to be retired to sit pretty on my shelf) Docride and I are working on a replacement (30 vache liegee birkin, brushed phw) and a 35 swift B which will have the equivalent of so black hardware and a blue camo pattern. Those two will be fun, experimental art projects (not for everyone, but they make me happy and I love docrides artistry! And, it’s a way to give old bags a second life


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!
> 
> ...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....
> 
> View attachment 4930520
> 
> View attachment 4930521
> 
> View attachment 4930522
> 
> View attachment 4930523


Wow, she’s stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

@diane278, love your @docride metal work! It’s a beautiful bag! Docride and I are working on a replacement (30 vache liegee birkin, brushed phw) and a 35 swift B which will have the equivalent of so black hardware and a blue camo pattern. Those two will be fun, experimental art projects (not for everyone, but they make me happy and I love docrides artistry! And, it’s a way to give old bags a second life 
[/QUOTE]

I can’t wait to see your two new bags! they both sound stunning to me!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!
> 
> ...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....
> 
> View attachment 4930520
> 
> View attachment 4930521
> 
> View attachment 4930522
> 
> View attachment 4930523


Unbelievably gorgeous!  Congratulations on your fantastic, unique B!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous!  Congratulations on your fantastic, unique B!


Thank you! I can’t get over how perfect she looks with her edges redone and perfect new silver hardware.


----------



## califl

A rock has never looked so chic! Love this!  





diane278 said:


> Today‘s craft project.  I went out and chose a rock from a dry creek in my yard.  I then wrapped & glued strips of ribbon around the rock and added a piece of felt on the bottom. Now it’s a paperweight.
> 
> I managed to stay home today AND I didn’t buy anything online. That’s one for the record books!
> 
> View attachment 4917549


----------



## diane278

califl said:


> A rock has never looked so chic! Love this!


Thank you....much to my surprise, I’ve actually been using it.


----------



## Perja

880 said:


> I don’t understand that couple, but a friend just asked me if I could get her a popular 30B for list or under list price. Sigh.  I suggested Fashionphile to her and even sent her a link, but she’s not interested.


Well, if you're into making miracles, I'd like a unicorn or a pegasus for Christmas   Seriously, the gall of some people.

And I can't wait to see your art projects


----------



## jp824

Picked up the pop up book for the little lounging nook in my bedroom where I often curl up with a cup of tea.  It is such a fun book!


----------



## IronOak

jp824 said:


> Picked up the pop up book for the little lounging nook in my bedroom where I often curl up with a cup of tea.  It is such a fun book!
> 
> View attachment 4932867




I took a gander through it in the boutique last month and really piqued my interest, so our SA got one for me, but it's still wrapped up to be opened next week. I can't wait!


----------



## diane278

I fail at using dust bags.  If I put a handbag into a dust bag, I forget about it’s existence.  This morning, I took my forgotten Verrou out of its bag to get some air......but only in my house, as we’re not venturing out into the world today....I adore this bag and can’t believe I’d forgotten about her....


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> I fail at using dust bags.  If I put a handbag into a dust bag, I forget about it’s existence.  This morning, I took my forgotten Verrou out of its bag to get some air......but only in my house, as we’re not venturing out into the world today....I adore this bag and can’t believe I’d forgotten about her....
> 
> View attachment 4933056


You are so relatable!  I love your posts.  I love your humor. I love that your socks made me laugh out loud.  Keep it coming!


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> I fail at using dust bags.  If I put a handbag into a dust bag, I forget about it’s existence.  This morning, I took my forgotten Verrou out of its bag to get some air......but only in my house, as we’re not venturing out into the world today....I adore this bag and can’t believe I’d forgotten about her....
> 
> View attachment 4933056


I have the same problem with keeping bags in dust bags or their boxes. Now I just take them all out of their dust bags and I have taken my dh’s closet and turned it into a bag closet. I got him an armoire to make up for it


----------



## loh

jp824 said:


> I have the same problem with keeping bags in dust bags or their boxes. Now I just take them all out of their dust bags and *I have taken my dh’s closet and turned it into a bag closet. I got him an armoire to make up for it*



I tell my DH that I'm going to do that to him too.  Thankfully, he didn't put up too much of a protest.


----------



## diane278

Today‘s _Bag of the Day _is my octogone.  She took a selfie to celebrate being chosen. We’re trying to get past our craving of movie theater popcorn....the kind with the fake butter and heavy salt. I could eat my body weight in that stuff right now.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

momoc said:


> It’s someone’s 10th birthday! Served his cake on some fancy plate
> 
> View attachment 4929137
> 
> 
> Got a store bought birthday cookie too with its fancy plate as backup in case my baking turned out to be a complete disaster
> View attachment 4929141


Happy Birthday, “Mr. Fancy”! Perhaps, I should start eating my cake with veggies too and declare myself healthy.


----------



## ChloeClad

I live in the current Covid hotspot of the world at the moment so today I have turned my bathroom into an MT Spa and spent the day hand-washing, air-drying, and hand-steaming my maxi twillys back to perfection!

I just love how they look hanging on the towel bars but I must roll them up and put them away soon before my children and/or pets get to them!


----------



## JeanGranger

may I ask if anyone have this bracelet in action shots please?


----------



## diane278

Today’s _bag going nowhere _is my noir Medor 29 clutch. It’s just returned from spa with @docride. Being box leather and having been very well loved, she needed some TLC. She’s much happier now.

She’s being supported by metal men from a funky sculpture I bought years ago.  The supervisor (sitting on a rock) is _supervising..._because that’s his job.


----------



## 880

mauihappyplace said:


> Decided to organize my plethora of Dust bags... what do you with them? ( if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not being used for handbag storage...)


I stuff inside each other for bag pillow inserts, but I actually prefer stuffing with old t shirts etc, bc they slouch down better
@diane278, adore the paperweight and the medor 29! She looks well rested from her @docride vacation on the ranch  The supervisor, however, looks deep in concentration! am in favor with the octogone‘s chosen companions: movie popcorn and warm houndstooth pattern socks!


----------



## diane278

Todays plan was to steam clean some hardwood floors but I found myself looking for distractions. I had  found some garlands of “crystal” tear drop prisms (they’re actually plastic) that I cut apart to use as small ornaments...there were a lot left over, so I framed my Medor in some of them...she’s happy as a clam (and doesn’t know the difference between plastic and crystal...)


----------



## sf_newyorker

~•~​









_Hoping the season brings you countless moments filled with good health, peace, joy, and love. 



~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> ~•~​
> View attachment 4935818
> 
> View attachment 4935821
> 
> View attachment 4935819
> 
> View attachment 4935820
> 
> 
> _Hoping the season brings you countless moments filled with good health, peace, joy, and love.
> 
> View attachment 4935817
> 
> ~•~_​


That put a huge grin on my face!


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> ~•~​
> View attachment 4935818
> 
> View attachment 4935821
> 
> View attachment 4935819
> 
> View attachment 4935820
> 
> 
> _Hoping the season brings you countless moments filled with good health, peace, joy, and love.
> 
> View attachment 4935817
> 
> ~•~_​



Awww, I love this.    As @diane278 said, it put a huge smile on my face too. I hope you are enjoying the snow, and continue to stay safe and healthy during these times. Thank you for sharing your story lines this year. Now let's all hope for a better 2021!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4934157
> 
> may I ask if anyone have this bracelet in action shots please?



Here are a couple photos.




With Tiffany, Bvlgari, and gemstone beads.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here are a couple photos.
> 
> View attachment 4935901
> 
> 
> With Tiffany, Bvlgari, and gemstone beads.
> View attachment 4935902



thank you for the action shot. it look lovely on you. Do you have any pro and con to share?
ps is this white gold?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

JeanGranger said:


> thank you for the action shot. it look lovely on you. Do you have any pro and con to share?
> ps is this white gold?



This is the sterling silver version.  I love it.  It takes some practice to learn to work the clasp, but once you get the hang of it, it’s easy.  I have no complaints about the bracelet.


----------



## loh

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is the sterling silver version.  I love it.  It takes some practice to learn to work the clasp, but once you get the hang of it, it’s easy.  I have no complaints about the bracelet.



Good to know I'm considering the one with the rose gold bits in it.


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> ~•~​
> View attachment 4935821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hoping the season brings you countless moments filled with good health, peace, joy, and love.
> 
> 
> ~•~_​


Wow, does this look like Canada's Prime Minister Justin Trudeau or what? Ha, ha...


----------



## Jem131

loh said:


> Kindred spirit here. Not a morning person at all despite so many tries.  And I know better than to attempt anything before I've had my coffee - sometimes that includes actually making coffee.  My family often tells me that I should have some coffee before I make coffee, otherwise there's beans and water all over the place.
> 
> Oh, and I've decided to finally join the Passifolia club.  I got the same mug, the main selling point being that it can hold a lot of coffee.


Same here! A night owl all my life. My mom says I loved staying up as a child and never wanted to go to bed. What I can’t understand is why every man I’ve ever dated was an early bird!!


----------



## bagnut1

Jem131 said:


> Same here! A night owl all my life. My mom says I loved staying up as a child and never wanted to go to bed. What I can’t understand is why every man I’ve ever dated was an early bird!!


Two words:  Me Time!


----------



## jp824

Getting ready for Christmas with just our immediate family this year. 
I hope that 2021 will be a better year.
Wishing everyone a safe and joyous holidays and a happy new year!


----------



## Narnanz

jp824 said:


> Getting ready for Christmas with just our immediate family this year.
> I hope that 2021 will be a better year.
> Wishing everyone a safe and joyous holidays and a happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 4936908
> View attachment 4936909
> View attachment 4936910
> View attachment 4936911


Your decor is absolutely fabulous...I love that chandelier.


----------



## diane278

@tlamdang08 I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful space, beautiful mug, and what’s  a beautiful box too!!!


I just saw your avatar. I am so sorry for your loss!!!

Words escape me.


----------



## lindacherie

@tlamdang08

So sorry for your loss, chi. Thinking of you and your family during this time.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08 I am so sorry for your loss.



dear beautiful @tlamdang08 - I echo Diane’s sentiments, if what I noticed over a week ago is true. I didn’t have the heart to ask if I’d understood it correctly.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. I was also wondering.  Take care @tlamdang08 



sf_newyorker said:


> dear beautiful @tlamdang08 - I echo Diane’s sentiments, if what I noticed over a week ago is true. I didn’t have the heart to ask if I’d understood it correctly.


----------



## bagnut1

I too am so, very, sorry @tlamdang08 if we are correct in understanding.


----------



## jp824

Narnanz said:


> Your decor is absolutely fabulous...I love that chandelier.


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> @tlamdang08 I am so sorry for your loss.


@tlamdang08 I echo everyone’s sentiments here and I am truly so sorry for your loss.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> dear beautiful @tlamdang08 - I echo Diane’s sentiments, if what I noticed over a week ago is true. I didn’t have the heart to ask if I’d understood it correctly.



@tlamdang08, I am so sorry for you and your family.  I noticed your absence too and saw your avatar.  Please know that you have a family here with us and we are all sending you our love.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

@tlamdang08 I just saw this..I feel I have only just come to know you but your beautiful posts have brought joy and colour to my days
I am so so sorry to hear this-tonight I shall light a candle for you and your family.


----------



## tlamdang08

I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Sorry to hear about your husband's sudden passing and I know it is very hard but we are here, any time, for you.  Please take care.  



tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


Dear @tlamdang08, please accept my most sincere condolences and thoughts for you and your children.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I echo the previous sentiments and am sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the void. I pray with each passing day that your memories grow fonder.


----------



## Gnuj

Tlamdang08, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please accept my condolences for you and your family.


----------



## acrowcounted

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Four Tails

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I noticed the change under your avatar last week and didn't want to intrude, but you've been in my thoughts since then. This news is devastating to hear. I am so sorry. There just aren't the right words to express how much my heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## shrpthorn

@tlamdang08 I am so sorry for your loss. Words cannot express.


----------



## odette57

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am truly sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## JadeFor3st

@tlamdang08, please take care.


----------



## Jem131

CaviarChanel said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband's sudden passing and I know it is very hard but we are here, any time, for you.  Please take care.


I too am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you love and light during this difficult time.


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I'm very sorry for your loss @tlamdang08.  Please accept my deepest condolences during this difficult time.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## pinkorchid20

@tlamdang08 - I am speechless and saddened to read what happened. Sending you healing prayers, my thoughts are with you and your family. May your childrens‘ love provide you with comfort.


----------



## luckylove

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.



I am so sorry to hear about the unexpected passing of your DH. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. Sending you virtual hugs!


----------



## Perja

@tlamdang08, I am so sorry for your loss and keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## paula24jen

sf_newyorker said:


> ~•~​
> View attachment 4935818
> 
> View attachment 4935821
> 
> View attachment 4935819
> 
> View attachment 4935820
> 
> 
> _Hoping the season brings you countless moments filled with good health, peace, joy, and love.
> 
> View attachment 4935817
> 
> ~•~_​


Oh SF, you sleigh me with your creativity! (See what I did there  )


----------



## paula24jen

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I hope you and your family manage to  find comfort in your memories of him.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Oh my goodness @tlamdang08 Ive just seen your avatar. I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## skyqueen

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


Sending love, thoughts and prayers to you and your children


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08- please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. I’m so very sorry for your loss....❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nymeria

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Winiebean

@tlamdang08 you’re in my prayers. i’m so so sorry


----------



## H Ever After

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.



I am so incredibly sorry to hear about your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family. I hope you can find comfort in your children, family and friends. Please know that it is ok to ask for help. We are all here for you.


----------



## Chanelandco

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.



So sorry for your loss.
Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Croisette7

My dearest tlamdang, I am so sorry for your loss and send my heartfelt condolences to you and your
family.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I'm sorry for your loss, tlamdang.  You bring so much to this forum.  I hope you find comfort from all the kind words people have offered you here.  You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Canturi lover

@tlamdang08 This is tragic. I’m so sorry. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crisbac

My dear @tlamdang08, I didn’t have the heart either to ask if I’d understood it correctly and I just couldn't believe it. Please, accept my most sincere condolences, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## 880

@tlamdang08, sending you my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Words cannot express how very sorry I am for your loss. hugs


----------



## Lucynancy

So sorry tp hear about your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Maedi

@tlamdang08 - I am so sorry to hear about your tragic loss and have been thinking about you. My condolences to you and your family and wishing you strength in these difficult times.


----------



## Egel

@tlamdang08  so sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am thank you to everyone who reaches out to me in DirectMessage, here, and also some other thread too.
My heart is melting with comforting words and prayers. My routine has not resumed back to my normal yet. But our health is definitely back to normal. 
Thank you for all the prayers around the world. May God bless you all!!


----------



## Rhl2987

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I really have no words but thank you for all the brightness you bring here to all of the rest of us. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## cloee

@tlamdang08 I’m so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lulilu

@tlamdang08 I too just saw your sad news.  You and your family have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Classy Collector

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


Truly sorry for your loss


----------



## tlamdang08

Dear everyone,
I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
I want to cry out loud but I can't.
I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125



My heart breaks for you just reading this, I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like for you. Please take care. All of us here are sending our prayers and love even though I know no words will ever be enough. Sounds like you have raised great kids. Have lots of hugs with them. Hope you are surrounded with all the support you can get. Love you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125



As momoc stated, my heart breaks just reading your thoughts. It’s going to take time, lots of time. Mourning occupies its own time and space. I can only say from experience of losing my parents at a young age: take your time, nothing you do is wrong. You will cry without tears, you will stare into space, you will be moody, you will be in denial, you will rage. It’s okay. I’m sending even more healing thoughts your way. Thank you for keeping us updated. I hope posting your thoughts here helps a bit.


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....


Oh @tlamdang08... I have no words... Sending love and thoughts to you.


----------



## diane278

I woke up early, made some coffee and toasted & buttered a bagel.  I think I need to set some goals for 2021....now I just need to figure out what those goals will be. As I’ve never been a “New Years resolution” person, I’m not sure where to begin.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

Can these green younglings help with your goals, Diane?




My fixation on anything related to _The Mandalorian _hasn’t wavered at all. So these younglings have challenged me to photograph something daily that incorporates them (or other characters) with H.




Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I woke up early, made some coffee and toasted & buttered a bagel.  I think I need to set some goals for 2021....now I just need to figure out what those goals will be. As I’ve never been a “New Years resolution” person, I’m not sure where to begin.....
> 
> View attachment 4940575


How about to keep in good health and laugh often?


----------



## Egel

sf_newyorker said:


> Can these green younglings help with your goals, Diane?
> 
> View attachment 4940610
> 
> 
> My fixation on anything related to _The Mandalorian _hasn’t wavered at all. So these younglings have challenged me to photograph something daily that incorporates them (or other characters) with H.
> 
> View attachment 4940611
> 
> 
> Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.


I love being zapped by the geek blaster. Almost every time when I brush trough this topic, I have my The Child socks on. That makes it always so much more fun to see


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Can these green younglings help with your goals, Diane?
> 
> View attachment 4940610
> 
> 
> My fixation on anything related to _The Mandalorian _hasn’t wavered at all. So these younglings have challenged me to photograph something daily that incorporates them (or other characters) with H.
> 
> View attachment 4940611
> 
> 
> Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.


My biggest challenge is having fewer possessions. If I’m honest with myself, I have purchased more H items during the pandemic than I use.  I have a number of Passifolia pieces that I’ve never used, because I shopped out of the boredom of following the pandemic rules.  It’s the same with scarves. I like them, I buy them, but I really don’t use them all that much. And I’m hardly using bags. Jacket pockets are working well for most of the quick errands I run.
For over a decade, I carried only Bottega bags. I had a lot of them. Then they changed designers and I didn’t like the changes. I started moving them out, but I still have several that need to go. Now, I’m questioning the number of H clutches I have...OMG...I fear I’ll be struck by lightning just saying that!  I’m 70. I’ve been retired for almost 8 years. Even though I‘ve read that this happens, I didn’t think it would happen to me!

So you can zap me with anything & everything you’ve got, as long as it zaps some common sense into me! *I’m ready....let the zapping begin! *


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> Can these green younglings help with your goals, Diane?
> 
> View attachment 4940610
> 
> 
> My fixation on anything related to _The Mandalorian _hasn’t wavered at all. So these younglings have challenged me to photograph something daily that incorporates them (or other characters) with H.
> 
> View attachment 4940611
> 
> 
> Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.


Love, love, love, dear @sf_newyorker!  
I have my Grogu standing on an H book.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My biggest challenge is having fewer possessions. If I’m honest with myself, I have purchased more H items during the pandemic than I use.  I have a number of Passifolia pieces that I’ve never used, because I shopped out of the boredom of following the pandemic rules.  It’s the same with scarves. I like them, I buy them, but I really don’t use them all that much. And I’m hardly using bags. Jacket pockets are working well for most of the quick errands I run.
> For over a decade, I carried only Bottega bags. I had a lot of them. Then they changed designers and I didn’t like the changes. I started moving them out, but I still have several that need to go. Now, I’m questioning the number of H clutches I have...OMG...I fear I’ll be struck by lightning just saying that!  I’m 70. I’ve been retired for almost 8 years. Even though I‘ve read that this happens, I didn’t think it would happen to me!
> 
> So you can zap me with anything & everything you’ve got, as long as it zaps some common sense into me! *I’m ready....let the zapping begin! *


This is sort of in the opposite direction of my general minimalist-aspirational ethos, but I refuse to zap you!  You have impeccable taste in art, design, and style and do not need to apologize to anyone (especially here) for your beautiful things.  But, as soon as one of them begins to make _you_ unhappy, get rid of it!

Lastly, 70 is only "important" because we happen to have ten fingers and toes.  If we had 8 digits on each appendage instead of 5, you would be 46, which doesn't exactly make one Note the Age Significance.


----------



## Dextersmom

diane278 said:


> I woke up early, made some coffee and toasted & buttered a bagel.  I think I need to set some goals for 2021....now I just need to figure out what those goals will be. As I’ve never been a “New Years resolution” person, I’m not sure where to begin.....
> 
> View attachment 4940575


This just looks so cozy.  How about eating more toasted bagels with butter as a resolution??  Seriously, a few years ago I told my family that my resolution for the year was to eat more butter.  I am somewhat famous (in my very small circle) for saying that.  Truly, though, it came from a place of not wanting to deprive myself and was really a shift in my perception.....to make nothing forbidden, if  that makes sense.  My resolutions for 2021 are to maintain my daily walks and to read more books purchased from my local bookstore.


----------



## cocomlle

sf_newyorker said:


> Can these green younglings help with your goals, Diane?
> 
> View attachment 4940610
> 
> 
> My fixation on anything related to _The Mandalorian _hasn’t wavered at all. So these younglings have challenged me to photograph something daily that incorporates them (or other characters) with H.
> 
> View attachment 4940611
> 
> 
> Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.





crisbac said:


> Love, love, love, dear @sf_newyorker!
> I have my Grogu standing on an H book.
> 
> View attachment 4940794



This is the Way!


----------



## crisbac

cocomlle said:


> This is the Way!


This is the Way!


----------



## loh

To be grateful and kind is what I remind myself when I go for my runs lately.  I know as simple as it sounds, I admit that sometimes I'm not so great at being either.  So this will join my running list of resolutions I have each year which always includes to drink more water.

I was looking back on this thread recently and it gave me a chuckle.   We were all so certain, or at least hopeful, that SIP would be temporary and that we would be able to resume normal life sooner rather than later.  Yet, here we are still hunkering down even more.  I'm grateful for everyone and their contributions to this thread - for the advice, encouragement and comradery among this group.  It's been a helpful and welcome distraction for me.

So here's to the end of 2020 and the start of 2021.  Although I don't think much will change in the next few months, I'm still keeping my eye on the light at the end of the tunnel for hope is what we all need to get us through.


----------



## Perja

sf_newyorker said:


> Prepare to be zapped by my nerd/geek blaster.



Your geekoblaster, then? 
Have you seen this artwork before? I’m low-key obsessed with it because I have a few figurines...


----------



## sf_newyorker

@Egel @crisbac @cocomlle @Perja :
_Dank farrick -_ you made my day. Happy to have some SW folks on this thread. And yes...



@diane278 @loh @bagnut1 @Dextersmom : Good food for thought. As for my resolutions, they’ve pretty much been the same every year - to maintain good physical and mental health. Karma tends to keep me in check most of the time.


----------



## Egel

loh said:


> To be grateful and kind is what I remind myself when I go for my runs lately.  I know as simple as it sounds, I admit that sometimes I'm not so great at being either.  So this will join my running list of resolutions I have each year which always includes to drink more water.


I have an app called plant nanny. It look's like it was made for 5 year olds, but it's working. The app also gives me a reminder when to drink water. Without that reminder I'd never got a healthy amount of water per day.


----------



## Chrismin

I am so very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family .❤️




tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125


----------



## leechiyong

@tlamdang08

I’m so sorry for your loss.  Your posts have always brought such a light to this forum.  My heart breaks for what you are enduring.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125


Oh honey. I am so sorry. 
I send you peace sweetheart, and loving thoughts.


----------



## AnnaE

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.



I am so, so sorry for your loss. I am not sure what to say to express my sympathy.


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am so so sorry, Tlamdang08..


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I woke up early, made some coffee and toasted & buttered a bagel.  I think I need to set some goals for 2021....now I just need to figure out what those goals will be. As I’ve never been a “New Years resolution” person, I’m not sure where to begin.....
> 
> View attachment 4940575


So here's your twin-my mother just sent me a picture of how she plans having her coffee every morning, in her new Christmas present from me ( and my son). As to resolutions? Not me AT ALL, but, as my mother at almost 91 has, for all intents and purposes, been locked in her house all by herself for 9 months, and has NEVER once whined or complained....well, it wouldn't be a bad idea for me to resolve to be more like that. ( and yes, she makes the milk froth every morning ) Happy and safe New Years to all.


----------



## loh

nymeria said:


> So here's your twin-my mother just sent me a picture of how she plans having her coffee every morning, in her new Christmas present from me ( and my son). As to resolutions? Not me AT ALL, but, as my mother at almost 91 has, for all intents and purposes, been locked in her house all by herself for 9 months, and *has NEVER once whined or complained*....well, it wouldn't be a bad idea for me to resolve to be more like that. ( and yes, she makes the milk froth every morning ) Happy and safe New Years to all.



That looks divine.  It would do me some good also to take cues from your mother's playbook.  An inspiration indeed. 

Happy New Year!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75: 
Child at Play

~•~










	

		
			
		

		
	
~•~_​


----------



## mp4

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


@tlamdang08 I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> So here's your twin-my mother just sent me a picture of how she plans having her coffee every morning, in her new Christmas present from me ( and my son). As to resolutions? Not me AT ALL, but, as my mother at almost 91 has, for all intents and purposes, been locked in her house all by herself for 9 months, and has NEVER once whined or complained....well, it wouldn't be a bad idea for me to resolve to be more like that. ( and yes, she makes the milk froth every morning ) Happy and safe New Years to all.
> View attachment 4941921


She clearly knows coffee is best in Passifolia china but she’s way ahead of me with the froth  she’s my role model....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_A Happy New Year to All




•


_​


----------



## malbec_bleu

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125


I am so sorry for your loss and my heart just breaks reading this.  Please accept my sincerest condolences during this very difficult time.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dear everyone,
Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift I am receiving during this hardest time of my life. Thank you for all. I wish everyone to have a beautiful New Year with their loved ones.
I’m slowly transitioning back into my normal routine.
I made breakfast for us, as usual, this morning and that made me feel normal again.
I made his favorite dumpling breakfast.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Child at Play
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4941958
> 
> View attachment 4941962
> 
> View attachment 4941959
> 
> View attachment 4941960
> 
> View attachment 4941961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~•~_​


Bravo!! Are you an artist IRL sf-newyorker or a highly talented amateur?


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift I am receiving during this hardest time of my life. Thank you for all. I wish everyone to have a beautiful New Year with their loved ones.
> I’m slowly transitioning back into my normal routine.
> I made breakfast for us, as usual, this morning and that made me feel normal again.
> I made his favorite dumpling breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 4942566


So good to see you back again, my dearest tlamdang!


----------



## Dextersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift I am receiving during this hardest time of my life. Thank you for all. I wish everyone to have a beautiful New Year with their loved ones.
> I’m slowly transitioning back into my normal routine.
> I made breakfast for us, as usual, this morning and that made me feel normal again.
> I made his favorite dumpling breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 4942566


----------



## More bags

@tlamdang08, my deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## tlamdang08

My band is getting longer so I made a hair clip with H ribbon



One for me too


----------



## buffalogal

Low stakes gambling with her social bubble on New Year’s Eve. Ellie wishes you all health, healing and happiness in 2021!


----------



## Maedi

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift I am receiving during this hardest time of my life. Thank you for all. I wish everyone to have a beautiful New Year with their loved ones.
> I’m slowly transitioning back into my normal routine.
> I made breakfast for us, as usual, this morning and that made me feel normal again.
> I made his favorite dumpling breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 4942566


I keep you in my thoughts in these difficult times. You are a strong, remarkable woman. Hugs into the new year.


----------



## Maedi

diane278 said:


> My biggest challenge is having fewer possessions. If I’m honest with myself, I have purchased more H items during the pandemic than I use.  I have a number of Passifolia pieces that I’ve never used, because I shopped out of the boredom of following the pandemic rules.  It’s the same with scarves. I like them, I buy them, but I really don’t use them all that much. And I’m hardly using bags. Jacket pockets are working well for most of the quick errands I run.
> For over a decade, I carried only Bottega bags. I had a lot of them. Then they changed designers and I didn’t like the changes. I started moving them out, but I still have several that need to go. Now, I’m questioning the number of H clutches I have...OMG...I fear I’ll be struck by lightning just saying that!  I’m 70. I’ve been retired for almost 8 years. Even though I‘ve read that this happens, I didn’t think it would happen to me!
> 
> So you can zap me with anything & everything you’ve got, as long as it zaps some common sense into me! *I’m ready....let the zapping begin! *


No zapping. Likes and preferences come and go. I think you will find use and justification for your clutches again. Fine porcelain can be enjoyed daily, your scarves will keep you and your neck warm. All is justified, what gives you joy is worth while.


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift I am receiving during this hardest time of my life. Thank you for all. I wish everyone to have a beautiful New Year with their loved ones.
> I’m slowly transitioning back into my normal routine.
> I made breakfast for us, as usual, this morning and that made me feel normal again.
> I made his favorite dumpling breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 4942566


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> My band is getting longer so I made a hair clip with H ribbon
> View attachment 4942973
> View attachment 4942974
> 
> One for me too
> 
> View attachment 4943007


Lovely, tlamdang!


----------



## loh

Enjoying a peaceful start to 2021 with some ginger green tea.  It is going to be rainy all day here so I'm taking a glass half full interpretation and looking it at as 2020 being washed away for a fresh clean slate.  

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

loh said:


> Enjoying a peaceful start to 2021 with some ginger green tea.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4943654



What a lovely way to start 2021! Happy New Year *loh*!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
under file 
Dank Farrick, I Knew This When?

~•~_


_Enlightenment comes in all forms. On this first day of the new solar cycle..._



_...he realized that it is acceptable for a warrior to use a baby carrier when the occasion calls for being hands-free.

~•~_
​


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Enjoying a peaceful start to 2021 with some ginger green tea.  It is going to be rainy all day here so I'm taking a glass half full interpretation and looking it at as 2020 being washed away for a fresh clean slate.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4943654


Joining you...but with coffee. Actually, I‘m having a little coffee with a _healthy serving _of creamer....


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy New Year!!!!
Freshly baked and soft boiled egg to start the New Year... A beautiful day!


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Joining you...but with coffee. Actually, I‘m having a little coffee with a _healthy serving _of creamer....
> View attachment 4943694


----------



## Rikireads

tlamdang08 said:


> I am thank you to everyone who reaches out to me in DirectMessage, here, and also some other thread too.
> My heart is melting with comforting words and prayers. My routine has not resumed back to my normal yet. But our health is definitely back to normal.
> Thank you for all the prayers around the world. May God bless you all!!



Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## Karenska

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


Dear Tlamdang, I am so unbelievably sad to read your words. My deepest condolences to you and your family. I will send you a personal message to express further thoughts. - Karenska


----------



## Rhl2987

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> under file
> Dank Farrick, I Knew This When?
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 4943681
> 
> _Enlightenment comes in all forms. On this first day of the new solar cycle..._
> 
> View attachment 4943682
> 
> _...he realized that it is acceptable for a warrior to use a baby carrier when the occasion calls for being hands-free.
> 
> ~•~_
> ​


I absolutely love this!! I just started season 2.


----------



## Rhl2987

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy New Year!!!!
> Freshly baked and soft boiled egg to start the New Year... A beautiful day!
> View attachment 4943700


This makes me happy, my dear!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rikireads said:


> Sending hugs and prayers!


 Thank you very much!!!


Rhl2987 said:


> This makes me happy, my dear!


Thank you my dear 


Karenska said:


> Dear Tlamdang, I am so unbelievably sad to read your words. My deepest condolences to you and your family. I will send you a personal message to express further thoughts. - Karenska


Thank you my Karenska


----------



## tlamdang08

I was baking apple pie but when I saw my youngest prepare chicken nuggets for breakfast. I said to myself “ why not....”
Chicken nuggets and coffee for breakfast. But I still gave my husband apple pie because he has sweet tooth


----------



## H Ever After

tlamdang08 said:


> I was baking apple pie but when I saw my youngest prepare chicken nuggets for breakfast. I said to myself “ why not....”
> Chicken nuggets and coffee for breakfast. But I still gave my husband apple pie because he has sweet tooth
> View attachment 4944663
> View attachment 4944664



Your photography and staging is always so lovely. I’m craving some chicky nuggies now


----------



## tlamdang08

H Ever After said:


> Your photography and staging is always so lovely. I’m craving some chicky nuggies now


Thank you very much


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I just saw this very sad news.  I am so sorry!!  Deepest condolences  to you and your children.


----------



## tlamdang08

weibandy said:


> I just saw this very sad news.  I am so sorry!!  Deepest condolences  to you and your children.


Thank you very much....


----------



## jp824

I was trying to organize my bag closet and didn’t realized how much dust bags and ribbons I have accumulated.  I decided to repurpose them since I am always in need of tote bags for the farmers market or grocery store. This was inspired by H Bolduc design. 



Some modeling pics.  It could use some  ironing, but that will have to wait another day.  It took me a whole day to work on this already


----------



## Tubereuse

@jp824 
Wowza! Fantastic re-purpose and stunning creativity!!!


----------



## Tubereuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125





tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.



Dearest tlmadang08, 
Just read your news now.. 
Deepest condolences and my heart with virtual hugs goes out to you.  Hope that you are fairing well in this difficult time and wish you all the best.  May tender warm memories of your husband stay with you each day and in every moment.  Wish you and your children lots of love and good memory makings to come for all future.


----------



## getbetterwithH

jp824 said:


> I was trying to organize my bag closet and didn’t realized how much dust bags and ribbons I have accumulated.  I decided to repurpose them since I am always in need of tote bags for the farmers market or grocery store. This was inspired by H Bolduc design.
> 
> View attachment 4945222
> 
> Some modeling pics.  It could use some  ironing, but that will have to wait another day.  It took me a whole day to work on this already
> 
> View attachment 4945228
> View attachment 4945231


This is just amazing! I appreciate creative people, I’m absolute not like that. The bag is great.


----------



## sf_newyorker

•.•
My sister’s ukulele and well-used bastia. Since I wasn’t able to visit family in California for the holidays, her photo and the ukulele’s meaning wasn’t lost on me: peace & friendship, gift that came from afar.



We, however, did celebrate the holidays virtually...and what can I say, more figures. My contribution to last week’s event was a slightly charred and misshapen chocolate banana ginger walnut loaf that ended up being very edible and tasty!


•.•


----------



## getbetterwithH

So bored, I reread the Le Mondes and took some very cheerful pages out for possible framing


----------



## tlamdang08

weibandy said:


> I just saw this very sad news.  I am so sorry!!  Deepest condolences  to you and your children.


I thank you for caring for us. We are trying our best to keep our life back to normal


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> I was trying to organize my bag closet and didn’t realized how much dust bags and ribbons I have accumulated.  I decided to repurpose them since I am always in need of tote bags for the farmers market or grocery store. This was inspired by H Bolduc design.
> 
> View attachment 4945222
> 
> Some modeling pics.  It could use some  ironing, but that will have to wait another day.  It took me a whole day to work on this already
> 
> View attachment 4945228
> View attachment 4945231


Thanks for sharing your idea. So beautiful I will follow


----------



## tlamdang08

Tubereuse said:


> Dearest tlmadang08,
> Just read your news now..
> Deepest condolences and my heart with virtual hugs goes out to you.  Hope that you are fairing well in this difficult time and wish you all the best.  May tender warm memories of your husband stay with you each day and in every moment.  Wish you and your children lots of love and good memory makings to come for all future.


My heart is melting... I thank you very much. My apologies for the limited vocabulary to express my emotions.
But I am truly touched.... Thank you...


----------



## tlamdang08

More hair clips


----------



## jp824

@Tubereuse
@getbetterwithH 
@tlamdang08

Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Shhhhhhhh...t

~•~










~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Shhhhhhhh...t
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4946601
> 
> View attachment 4946602
> 
> View attachment 4946607
> 
> View attachment 4946604
> 
> View attachment 4946605
> 
> ~•~_​


The amount of detail you put into your scenes is amazing. As I scroll through, I enlarge the photos so I won’t miss anything.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> The amount of detail you put into your scenes is amazing. As I scroll through, I enlarge the photos so I won’t miss anything.


I have a lot of fun creating the scenes, from the main focal point to the background ‘characters.’ I hope I can keep up the pace now that my self-imposed work (day job) break has ended.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> More hair clips
> View attachment 4945982
> View attachment 4945983



So pretty!!


----------



## Rhl2987

sf_newyorker said:


> I have a lot of fun creating the scenes, from the main focal point to the background ‘characters.’ I hope I can keep up the pace now that my self-imposed work (day job) break has ended.


It would be so cool if you could do a "zoom out" of your little creations so we can see scale and what creative spaces you have found for each diorama!


----------



## tlamdang08

French toasts anyone? 
Happy Monday to everyone that have to come to work and be safe.


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> More hair clips
> View attachment 4945982
> View attachment 4945983


So pretty!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Decaf tastes better with some pop.


----------



## ChloeClad

Good day to all! I’d love to share with you my two quarantine DIY Dip Dye adventures involving a silk Astrologie 90 and a silk Couvertures De Jour 140.

I bought the Astrologie in 2003 and only wore it a handful of times, so in its orange box it sat from 2005 until spring 2020 when I resurrected her via a home dip dye makeover during the first wave of quarantine in April. 

My intention was to transform my Astrologie into a handsome, earthy, army-green so I researched RIT dye recipes and found the perfect shade and corresponding recipe online. I followed the recipe exactly but it was a fail. It was not dark enough for my liking - I wanted to cover up the gold and royal blue and that did not happen.

Following you will see the original scarf, the dyeing process, and the unsatisfactory result of my first dip dye attempt:


----------



## ChloeClad

So back to the dyeing board I went, this time adjusting the dye recipe to include more black, less tan, and more green and the result was perfection!!! I am so happy to say that after only two tries, I got the exact color I intended:


----------



## ChloeClad

So, after such grand success with my dip dyed Astrologie, I decided to try my hand at another one. I had a void in my collection, in that I needed (wanted) a 140 giant silk in a dark blue colorway. Again, I found the perfect dye recipe online and I confidently chose a white Couvertures De Jour as my dip dye specimen. 

However, the scarf did not turn out as I intended. I experimented with various blue dye recipes repeatedly, but they consistently ended up dyeing it a purple hue that was sometimes light and sometimes so dark that I could not see the pattern under the dye. The rub is that I loathe the color purple on me!!! I do not exaggerate when I say I re-dyed the scarf eight times and I was never satisfied. I finally stopped when I felt that one more dip in boiling water might damage the scarf. So, after this fail I have temporarily resigned from my dip dyeing hobby until I become a better mixologist and/or find a better dye. My Couvertures De Jour now sits in her orange box, unworn, waiting for the day that her owner looks good in purple.

But, there is still a happy ending! Firstly, I must say that I had so much fun dip dyeing that even though one scarf was a fail, the process was cathartic and fun and I do not regret it! Secondly, I recently filled my blue silk 140 void by adding a Savana Dance Wash 140 in the marine/turquoise/rouge when it reappeared on the US website in December!

Anyway, here are some before/during/after shots from the process. I will spare you from all of the eight fails but shared the “best” and final dip dye result:


----------



## paula24jen

ChloeClad said:


> So, after such grand success with my dip dyed Astrologie, I decided to try my hand at another one. I had a void in my collection, in that I needed (wanted) a 140 giant silk in a dark blue colorway. Again, I found the perfect dye recipe online and I confidently chose a white Couvertures De Jour as my dip dye specimen.
> 
> However, the scarf did not turn out as I intended. I experimented with various blue dye recipes repeatedly, but they consistently ended up dyeing it a purple hue that was sometimes light and sometimes so dark that I could not see the pattern under the dye. The rub is that I loathe the color purple on me!!! I do not exaggerate when I say I re-dyed the scarf eight times and I was never satisfied. I finally stopped when I felt that one more dip in boiling water might damage the scarf. So, after this fail I have temporarily resigned from my dip dyeing hobby until I become a better mixologist and/or find a better dye. My Couvertures De Jour now sits in her orange box, unworn, waiting for the day that her owner looks good in purple.
> 
> But, there is still a happy ending! Firstly, I must say that I had so much fun dip dyeing that even though one scarf was a fail, the process was cathartic and fun and I do not regret it! Secondly, I recently filled my blue silk 140 void by adding a Savana Dance Wash 140 in the marine/turquoise/rouge when it reappeared on the US website in December!
> 
> Anyway, here are some before/during/after shots from the process. I will spare you from all of the eight fails but shared the “best” and final dip dye result:


Oops! But the first was a win, so I guess a 50:50 hit rate isn’t too bad?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ChloeClad said:


> So back to the dyeing board I went, this time adjusting the dye recipe to include more black, less tan, and more green and the result was perfection!!! I am so happy to say that after only two tries, I got the exact color I intended:


This is one of my favourite Scarf designs and I utterly love how you've transformed it!
Its brilliant-well done


----------



## tlamdang08

ChloeClad said:


> Good day to all! I’d love to share with you my two quarantine DIY Dip Dye adventures involving a silk Astrologie 90 and a silk Couvertures De Jour 140.
> 
> I bought the Astrologie in 2003 and only wore it a handful of times, so in its orange box it sat from 2005 until spring 2020 when I resurrected her via a home dip dye makeover during the first wave of quarantine in April.
> 
> My intention was to transform my Astrologie into a handsome, earthy, army-green so I researched RIT dye recipes and found the perfect shade and corresponding recipe online. I followed the recipe exactly but it was a fail. It was not dark enough for my liking - I wanted to cover up the gold and royal blue and that did not happen.
> 
> Following you will see the original scarf, the dyeing process, and the unsatisfactory result of my first dip dye attempt:


You are brave!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Decaf tastes better with some pop.
> 
> View attachment 4947708


I need caffeine


----------



## ChloeClad

paula24jen said:


> Oops! But the first was a win, so I guess a 50:50 hit rate isn’t too bad?



Yes! Thank you, P24J, for the positive spin!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This is one of my favourite Scarf designs and I utterly love how you've transformed it!
> Its brilliant-well done



Well thank you, MRHH!!!



tlamdang08 said:


> You are brave!!!



Thank you, tlam. A little bit brave and a lot bored!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My lifestyle is now Black and white . To my surprise my wardrobe are half-full of black and white dresses and blouses


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> My lifestyle is now Black and white . To my surprise my wardrobe are half-full of black and white dresses and blouses
> 
> View attachment 4948486


So good to see you back, and sharing your remarkable photos.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Rhl2987 said:


> It would be so cool if you could do a "zoom out" of your little creations so we can see scale and what creative spaces you have found for each diorama!


 Someday, perhaps. The thing about any production is when you zoom out, the magic disappears. Watch any behind the scenes or the making of documentary and you see a messy backdrop. In my case, you’d see a NYC apartment with double sided tape, H boxes, ribbons, silks and SLGs strewn about!


----------



## diane278

Looking for another stay-at-home distraction using stuff already in my house. I used a placemat as a background, but I don’t see a future for me in scarf design.     
“Hermès...Music to my ears“


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!
> 
> ...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....
> 
> View attachment 4930520
> 
> View attachment 4930521
> 
> View attachment 4930522
> 
> View attachment 4930523


Stunning!  I am working on with Docride on my own cowgirl B.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> My lifestyle is now Black and white . To my surprise my wardrobe are half-full of black and white dresses and blouses
> 
> View attachment 4948486


I just checked in on the thread and heard the terrible news.  Oh *tlamdang*, I am so very sorry for your loss. In deepest sympathy...hugs and love


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> I just checked in on the thread and heard the terrible news.  Oh *tlamdang*, I am so very sorry for your loss. In deepest sympathy...hugs and love


Thank you for your sympathies. We are doing better day after days...   


sf_newyorker said:


> So good to see you back, and sharing your remarkable photos.


Thank you so much. I love to be active all day long. Once I stop moving I am in deep depressions. 
Today,
We went to bring my husband ossuary home. While I was driving I look on the rear mirror and saw my sweater wrapped around my husband's ossuary. And my daughter was sleeping... But she carefully protected her father from being scratched. My eyes were wet... For a second. But we made
home safe and sound.
( sorry for my mirror .....)


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Two, too

~•~_










~•~​


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> Stunning!  I am working on with Docride on my own cowgirl B.  Can't wait!!!


Are you adding silver? Or gold?  Wait until you open that box....seeing your vision irl is unbelievable.... @docride can create any silver pattern...
I’m eager to see yours!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> My cowgirl B returned home today from her facelift spa @docride ranch.  She got all new engraved sterling hardware in a _floral with scrolling _pattern. Her edges are _refreshed _and her skin is supple. Boy, does she look good. If I could Fedex myself there for an overhaul, I’d do it before the sun set tonight. After all, we’re both vintage. Tomorrow we’re going somewhere....I don’t know where, but somewhere!
> 
> ...please forgive the glare. I’m working with an iphone....
> 
> View attachment 4930520
> 
> View attachment 4930521
> 
> View attachment 4930522
> 
> View attachment 4930523


oh wow! how did i miss the original post ?! I'm in love.


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> Are you adding silver? Or gold?  Wait until you open that box....seeing your vision irl is unbelievable.... @docride can create any silver pattern...
> I’m eager to see yours!


Silver.  My black beauty is arriving today and then will ship off to DocRide in a couple days.  A black Birkin chevre 35.  The hardware has a darker engraved pattern. I am beyond excited!  I have been dreaming of this every since I saw your post a while back


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> oh wow! how did i miss the original post ?! I'm in love.


The original post is on page #298.  The engraving is amazing.


----------



## tlamdang08

I need to use BBB30 to hold documents today and then I let’s it resting on a sofa bed. My toy room has changed back to a bedroom for my parents to move in with us next month.


----------



## tlamdang08

My baby fur is my shadow now. She is like my angel guardian


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur is my shadow now. She is like my angel guardian
> 
> View attachment 4952307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952308



Thinking of you and glad to know your fur baby is comforting you. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> Thinking of you and glad to know your fur baby is comforting you. ❤


I thank you very much for your caring.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Horribly uncreative, but enjoying visual projects a lot.
This should read something like“Kelly wallet wants to go out, but car keys say no and run away with the garage opener, because of hard lockdown and  stay at home order“.


----------



## tlamdang08

Granola breakfast.
Happy Sunday to you and your family!!!!!


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> I need to use BBB30 to hold documents today and then I let’s it resting on a sofa bed. My toy room has changed back to a bedroom for my parents to move in with us next month.
> 
> View attachment 4951421


That is good to hear to have your parents with you, my dear!


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur is my shadow now. She is like my angel guardian
> 
> View attachment 4952307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952308


He is truly a cutie!


----------



## diane278

getbetterwithH said:


> Horribly uncreative, but enjoying visual projects a lot.
> This should read something like“Kelly wallet wants to go out, but car keys say no and run away with the garage opener, because of hard lockdown and  stay at home order“.
> 
> View attachment 4952987


I’d like to break out of my house, too, so if your keys run into my keys, please let me know!


----------



## Cookiefiend

tlamdang08 said:


> My baby fur is my shadow now. She is like my angel guardian
> 
> View attachment 4952307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952308


So sweet


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Maybe Not, pt. 1

~•~




“The new guy looking after your kid?”



“Yeah.”





“That a good plan?”



“Huh. One of them will end up as bantha poodoo.”



“Bantha poodoo.”

•
•



“Dank farrik!”
~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Today all of my kids are back to their online school. I got up early to make them breakfast.
My beloved husband can't give any compliments but just the look of his happy eyes, I feel so confident that this breakfast will give them a boost of the brain for the day.
My youngest had 2 cups
My daughter quietly squeeze some lemon juice to her cup.
My second son said with a joyful voice “ mom, so saltyyyyy!!!”
He put a huge smile on his face, and eat his cup quickly.
My oldest have been busy with his trading stock so he haven't eaten yet.
But.... I just feel so blessed because they seem to care for my feeling more than the salty breakfast....
Maybe I have to prepare cereal and milk for them for a while


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Maybe Not, pt. 2

~•~


“Dank farrik...”



“Son of a...”
“The armor.”
“What happened to his...armor?”
“Bantha poodoo.”





“...I like it!”










“Bantha poodoo? Maybe not.”
~•~_​


----------



## Chrismin

Sounds like you are surrounded by love ❤️ 
Glad to see you are cooking !


tlamdang08 said:


> Today all of my kids are back to their online school. I got up early to make them breakfast.
> My beloved husband can't give any compliments but just the look of his happy eyes, I feel so confident that this breakfast will give them a boost of the brain for the day.
> My youngest had 2 cups
> My daughter quietly squeeze some lemon juice to her cup.
> My second son said with a joyful voice “ mom, so saltyyyyy!!!”
> He put a huge smile on his face, and eat his cup quickly.
> My oldest have been busy with his trading stock so he haven't eaten yet.
> But.... I just feel so blessed because they seem to care for my feeling more than the salty breakfast....
> Maybe I have to prepare cereal and milk for them for a while
> View attachment 4954185


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Maybe Not, pt. 2
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4955067
> 
> “Dank farrik...”
> 
> View attachment 4955074
> 
> “Son of a...”
> “The armor.”
> “What happened to his...armor?”
> “Bantha poodoo.”
> 
> View attachment 4955073
> 
> View attachment 4955072
> 
> “...I like it!”
> 
> View attachment 4955071
> 
> View attachment 4955070
> 
> View attachment 4955068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955069
> 
> “Bantha poodoo? Maybe not.”
> ~•~_​


The Details in your scenes amaze me.


----------



## diane278

Breakfast oatmeal in a cup...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Today all of my kids are back to their online school. I got up early to make them breakfast.
> My beloved husband can't give any compliments but just the look of his happy eyes, I feel so confident that this breakfast will give them a boost of the brain for the day.
> My youngest had 2 cups
> My daughter quietly squeeze some lemon juice to her cup.
> My second son said with a joyful voice “ mom, so saltyyyyy!!!”
> He put a huge smile on his face, and eat his cup quickly.
> My oldest have been busy with his trading stock so he haven't eaten yet.
> But.... I just feel so blessed because they seem to care for my feeling more than the salty breakfast....
> Maybe I have to prepare cereal and milk for them for a while
> View attachment 4954185


So happy to see your posts.
You have been in my mind and in my prayers.
And this breakfast looks delicious! 
sending a hug


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Breakfast oatmeal in a cup...
> View attachment 4955377


such a beautiful cup and saucer!making the mundane glamorous


----------



## AllThingsLuxe

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


So sorry to hear this, my condolences and I hope you are your family are staying strong


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> I was baking apple pie but when I saw my youngest prepare chicken nuggets for breakfast. I said to myself “ why not....”
> Chicken nuggets and coffee for breakfast. But I still gave my husband apple pie because he has sweet tooth
> View attachment 4944663
> View attachment 4944664


@tlamdang08, I cannot tell you how much joy and inspiration you bring to this forum with your wonderful photography and anecdotes about your DH and your children. Especially during SIP in NY the first few months,  your posts were the first and last thing I turned to bc they were so warm, lovely and inviting. During this difficult time, you should know that you are very much loved, admired and supported (I am sure by your friends and family and of course your fur baby and your parent visit IRL) but also your purse family. Thinking of you and your family and hope for brighter days ahead in 2021. Hugs


----------



## 880

ChloeClad said:


> Good day to all! I’d love to share with you my two quarantine DIY Dip Dye adventures involving a silk Astrologie 90 and a silk Couvertures De Jour 140.
> 
> I bought the Astrologie in 2003 and only wore it a handful of times, so in its orange box it sat from 2005 until spring 2020 when I resurrected her via a home dip dye makeover during the first wave of quarantine in April.
> 
> My intention was to transform my Astrologie into a handsome, earthy, army-green so I researched RIT dye recipes and found the perfect shade and corresponding recipe online. I followed the recipe exactly but it was a fail. It was not dark enough for my liking - I wanted to cover up the gold and royal blue and that did not happen.
> 
> Following you will see the original scarf, the dyeing process, and the unsatisfactory result of my first dip dye attempt:


@ChloeClad, this is so beautiful! I am in awe of your courage (t9 do this) and your talent.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I was trying to organize my bag closet and didn’t realized how much dust bags and ribbons I have accumulated.  I decided to repurpose them since I am always in need of tote bags for the farmers market or grocery store. This was inspired by H Bolduc design.
> 
> View attachment 4945222
> 
> Some modeling pics.  It could use some  ironing, but that will have to wait another day.  It took me a whole day to work on this already
> 
> View attachment 4945228
> View attachment 4945231


This is so gorgeous, creative and practical, @jp824! I love it!


----------



## 880

coloradolvr said:


> Stunning!  I am working on with Docride on my own cowgirl B.  Can't wait!!!


Cannot wait to see yours! . @docride has worked her artistry on a distressed rescue Vache liegee phw and has turned it into a sleek blue indigo inside, blue gray (slate) matte metallic with brushed phw outside. (she is still working on my night camo Birkin 35 with gunmetal blued hw)
here are before and after pics of 30 Vache liegee B, phw. The after pic cannot really show the gorgeous matte iridescent metallic color IRL. Will update with clearer pics later this week! and, later with the B35 midnight camoflage 



thank you @coloradolvr for your kind words! And thank you again for your comforting advice re MILs medical issues on another thread.


----------



## coloradolvr

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see. @docride has worked her artistry on a distressed rescue Vache liegee phw and has turned it into a sleek blue inside, blue gray matte metallic with brushed phw outside. (she is still working on my night camo Birkin 35 with blued hw)
> here are before and after pics of 30 Vache liegee B, phw. The after pic cannot really show the gorgeous matte iridescent metallic color IRL. Will update with clearer pics later this week!
> View attachment 4955606
> View attachment 4955607


I can't wait to see either   Yours looks beautiful as well!!! I will wait to see your finished product as well


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Sounds like you are surrounded by love ❤
> Glad to see you are cooking !





880 said:


> @tlamdang08, I cannot tell you how much joy and inspiration you bring to this forum with your wonderful photography and anecdotes about your DH and your children. Especially during SIP in NY the first few months,  your posts were the first and last thing I turned to bc they were so warm, lovely and inviting. During this difficult time, you should know that you are very much loved, admired and supported (I am sure by your friends and family and of course your fur baby and your parent visit IRL) but also your purse family. Thinking of you and your family and hope for brighter days ahead in 2021. Hugs





Croisette7 said:


> That is good to hear to have your parents with you, my dear!





Cookiefiend said:


> So sweet





Chrismin said:


> Sounds like you are surrounded by love ❤
> Glad to see you are cooking !





880 said:


> @tlamdang08, I cannot tell you how much joy and inspiration you bring to this forum with your wonderful photography and anecdotes about your DH and your children. Especially during SIP in NY the first few months,  your posts were the first and last thing I turned to bc they were so warm, lovely and inviting. During this difficult time, you should know that you are very much loved, admired and supported (I am sure by your friends and family and of course your fur baby and your parent visit IRL) but also your purse family. Thinking of you and your family and hope for brighter days ahead in 2021. Hugs


    
I had done a lots of works today that I only heard of but never had to pay Attention before. If the world is up side down there are always hand for me to hold on and shoulder to lean on.
Anyway, I have found a picture of my bags last year. The same beautiful blanket that was a background for my bags now covering my DH altar...
I thank you to everyone....


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> This is so gorgeous, creative and practical, @jp824! I love it!


 Thank you!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see. @docride has worked her artistry on a distressed rescue Vache liegee phw and has turned it into a sleek blue inside, blue gray matte metallic with brushed phw outside. (she is still working on my night camo Birkin 35 with gunmetal blued hw)
> here are before and after pics of 30 Vache liegee B, phw. The after pic cannot really show the gorgeous matte iridescent metallic color IRL. Will update with clearer pics later this week!
> View attachment 4955606
> View attachment 4955607
> 
> thank you @coloradolvr for your kind words! And thank you again for your comforting advice re MILs medical issues on another thread.


Wow, amazing transformation! Can’t wait to see more pics!


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see. @docride has worked her artistry on a distressed rescue Vache liegee phw and has turned it into a sleek blue inside, blue gray matte metallic with brushed phw outside. (she is still working on my night camo Birkin 35 with gunmetal blued hw)
> here are before and after pics of 30 Vache liegee B, phw. The after pic cannot really show the gorgeous matte iridescent metallic color IRL. Will update with clearer pics later this week!
> View attachment 4955606
> View attachment 4955607
> 
> thank you @coloradolvr for your kind words! And thank you again for your comforting advice re MILs medical issues on another thread.


I cannot wait to see it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Maybe Not, pt. 3

~•~


“Thank you.”
“I’ll take the little green guy off your hands anytime.”



“Fair warning: maybe not the most well thought-out offer.”



“Maybe...not. But I’ve been tasked with procuring a specific B-series transport carrier for the covert at H-MParsec. I’m prepared.”
~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Roses from my garden

I choose to forget the year of 2020.
Hermes ribbon 2019- will remain frozen in time forever to me.


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see yours! . @docride has worked her artistry on a distressed rescue Vache liegee phw and has turned it into a sleek blue indigo inside, blue gray (slate) matte metallic with brushed phw outside. (she is still working on my night camo Birkin 35 with gunmetal blued hw)
> here are before and after pics of 30 Vache liegee B, phw. The after pic cannot really show the gorgeous matte iridescent metallic color IRL. Will update with clearer pics later this week! and, later with the B35 midnight camoflage
> View attachment 4955606
> View attachment 4955607
> 
> thank you @coloradolvr for your kind words! And thank you again for your comforting advice re MILs medical issues on another thread.


Can't wait to see....


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Today all of my kids are back to their online school. I got up early to make them breakfast.
> My beloved husband can't give any compliments but just the look of his happy eyes, I feel so confident that this breakfast will give them a boost of the brain for the day.
> My youngest had 2 cups
> My daughter quietly squeeze some lemon juice to her cup.
> My second son said with a joyful voice “ mom, so saltyyyyy!!!”
> He put a huge smile on his face, and eat his cup quickly.
> My oldest have been busy with his trading stock so he haven't eaten yet.
> But.... I just feel so blessed because they seem to care for my feeling more than the salty breakfast....
> Maybe I have to prepare cereal and milk for them for a while
> View attachment 4954185



@tlamdang08 , I have definitely been influenced by seeing all your beautiful meals.  While I used to eat out a lot, due to the pandemic I became a Curbside Pickup gal. Now, I find myself cooking more. While not elaborate, it’s cooking.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
A Dealing at H-MParsec, pt. 1

~•~





“I cannot accept.”



“The specifications are not in accordance with the writ for the covert’s  B25 All-Terrain Personnel Carrier.”



“I’ll return.”



“New plan - the covert will need to negotiate this subterranean transport for a while longer.”
~•~_​


----------



## fishnumber2

I picked up crocheting during Christmas weekend and haven’t been able to stop myself. My very first project was ear savers (for masks) and of course I quickly turned to bags as my skills improved. It’s also my remedy for migraine - something to do that does not involve looking at a screen which seems to be giving my headaches.

Anyway, presenting my latest flap style bag with twilly as strap! And of course I couldn’t resist adding a matching rodeo. I’m also including another bag I made earlier this week - a bucket style bag with a “Japanese knot”. It’s small and mighty, fits all my essentials for quick errands.

finally, last pic is technically not H related but I just had to share cuz they’re so stinking cute! These are the first bags I crocheted (some if them are going to my friends now) using a pattern on YouTube, I’m thinking about attaching my Evelyne TPM straps and turn these drawstring pouches into bags.


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning coffee break ...
Was beautiful peaceful ... until I needed to replace some dead flowers from Hermes store. (The team had sent a sympathy flowers vase last week.)
I realize that  my wedding rings is on my neck and the prayer’s ring now on my wedding ring finger...


I aded the Bird of Paradise because I strongly believe that he is in heaven and is watching out for us. And will continue protecting us.



Then my son made me garlic bread to bring back my soul...

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## diane278

This mornings breakfast. Melted Brie cheese on sourdough toast and coffee. Although I tried to drink it black, I ended up adding a coconut creamer....


----------



## tlamdang08

Our group is growing and so we added personal touches for easy recognition when at the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
park.
Somehow I got a heart face cover


----------



## diane278

My newest bad habit. A large bowl of popcorn at night.  But it is a perfect use for Passifolia.


----------



## Four Tails

diane278 said:


> My newest bad habit. A large bowl of popcorn at night.  But it is a perfect use for Passifolia.
> 
> View attachment 4962439


I've recently picked up a popcorn habit as well. Eating out of a 50-year-old stainless steel Farberware mixing bowl doesn't have quite the same charm. You are _really _selling me on Passifolia with your posts here.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Imagination, pt. 1

~•~


“You did a great job eating all of that good food. Soon you’re going to be strong and big. Bigger than me. Wouldn’t you like that, pal?”




**(mind racing)**



“Soon you’re going to be strong and big.”



“Bigger than me.”



“Wouldn’t you like that, pal?”





~•~_​


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> Once again, I am very thankful for all the endless love everyone has given here. Although we have never met in person, it warm my heart that everyone’s love is a wonderful gift





tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


dear @tlamdang08 i just saw this very sad news. My deepest condolences to you and your children.


----------



## etoupebirkin

diane278 said:


> My newest bad habit. A large bowl of popcorn at night.  But it is a perfect use for Passifolia.
> 
> View attachment 4962439


I just picked up some popcorn too.

I bought the kernels as opposed to the microwave type, because all of the brands use palm oil. I refuse to knowingly buy stuff that uses palm oil due to the devastating environmental effects from its farming.

Going to make some for the hockey game tonight. Cast iron pan, canola oil, butter and salt. I don’t think I’ll ever own an Hermès bowl unless they start making unbreakable China.


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you very much @Nerja
We are doing better than last week and still refining the new chapter of our life.
I learn how to invest with a long time friend also as a guardian of my husband when he was a college student.
I am glad that my husband has friend like him.
My relatives also helping us too.
I made a new plan for our life yesterday and when I sat down in front of my husband altar, I saw the candlewick was in a shape of a flower.
I googled the meaning of that flower and it happens to be happy. I think my husband  was proud of me and happy to see me grow up finally.



We are enjoying breakfast coffee before I have to make a few calls with the banks and some insurance agents today.




She is getting fat and wants her own space



Happy Tuesday!!!
And Be safe!!!


----------



## diane278

Four Tails said:


> I've recently picked up a popcorn habit as well. Eating out of a 50-year-old stainless steel Farberware mixing bowl doesn't have quite the same charm. You are _really _selling me on Passifolia with your posts here.


I was also using a mixing bowl until I reorganized my kitchen. It occurred to me that I need to use these things as much as possible.  Keeping them in the back of the cabinet doesn’t  make sense.


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> I just picked up some popcorn too.
> 
> I bought the kernels as opposed to the microwave type, because all of the brands use palm oil. I refuse to knowingly buy stuff that uses palm oil due to the devastating environmental effects from its farming.
> 
> Going to make some for the hockey game tonight. Cast iron pan, canola oil, butter and salt. I don’t think I’ll ever own an Hermès bowl unless they start making unbreakable China.


At my age, I use everything. But I don’t have teenagers. I do think that sports can be risky due to the enthusiasm factor.....except for my favorite: figure skating. It’s terribly exciting to me, but.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

diane278 said:


> At my age, I use everything. But I don’t have teenagers. I do think that sports can be risky due to the enthusiasm factor.....except for my favorite: figure skating. It’s terribly exciting to me, but.....



Well,my youngest is 27, but DH is not always careful. My cat is also known for knocking items on the ground when she wants attention. So expensive china is not a particularly wise investment.


----------



## tlamdang08

Afternoon snack
(I forgot that I made Apple pie)
A week-old apple pie but taste just like fresh


----------



## diane278

I was craving potato wedges and decided to make some. They were good...


----------



## haute okole

@tlamdang08 Oh my dear, I am just now learning about your husband’s passing and I am so so very sorry.  Such a sad senseless tragedy.  Please accept my sincere condolences during this trying time.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you very much @Nerja
> We are doing better than last week and still refining the new chapter of our life.
> I learn how to invest with a long time friend also as a guardian of my husband when he was a college student.
> I am glad that my husband has friend like him.
> My relatives also helping us too.
> I made a new plan for our life yesterday and when I sat down in front of my husband altar, I saw the candlewick was in a shape of a flower.
> I googled the meaning of that flower and it happens to be happy. I think my husband  was proud of me and happy to see me grow up finally.
> View attachment 4962949
> View attachment 4962950
> 
> We are enjoying breakfast coffee before I have to make a few calls with the banks and some insurance agents today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962951
> 
> She is getting fat and wants her own space
> View attachment 4962953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B
> 
> Happy Tuesday!!!
> And Be safe!!!



Oh my dear I didn’t realize what has happened to you until seeing this post. We were on vacation during the holidays and I skipped lots of posts. When I read this just now my heart sank and I thought I must misread something so I went back to read all the skipped posts. I was in tears reading everything. I couldn’t imagine what you’ve gone through but I’m so happy to see you stay strong and positive and surrounded by love. Please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Imagination, pt.2

~•~_


:













:



~•~​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Imagination, pt.2
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 4964744
> 
> :
> 
> View attachment 4964748
> 
> View attachment 4964746
> 
> View attachment 4964747
> 
> View attachment 4964750
> 
> View attachment 4964751
> 
> View attachment 4964749
> 
> :
> 
> View attachment 4964745
> 
> ~•~​


I’m in awe of how you used your Bolide in these scenes.....I’m also loving the dedicated parenting going on here.....


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> @tlamdang08 Oh my dear, I am just now learning about your husband’s passing and I am so so very sorry.  Such a sad senseless tragedy.  Please accept my sincere condolences during this trying time.





OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oh my dear I didn’t realize what has happened to you until seeing this post. We were on vacation during the holidays and I skipped lots of posts. When I read this just now my heart sank and I thought I must misread something so I went back to read all the skipped posts. I was in tears reading everything. I couldn’t imagine what you’ve gone through but I’m so happy to see you stay strong and positive and surrounded by love. Please know that we are all here for you.


I love this community....
Please except my apologies for making everyone sad with me.
I try to do many things to make my day excited.  This is my project for camping . My mentor support group aka my choir wants to experience a van life. So here what I had done to my mini van.
My friend took the second roll seats out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have visitors, they are not helping. They are enjoying while I decorate.





my bicycle is ready


everything I need for the field trip are inside the wooden box.
The light is turned on.


my H ribbon are here and there  
Happy Friday!!!
 Thank you to everyone who shows care for me. I am very appreciate that!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this community....
> Please except my apologies for making everyone sad with me.
> I try to do many things to make my day excited.  This is my project for camping . My mentor support group aka my choir wants to experience a van life. So here what I had done to my mini van.
> My friend took the second roll seats out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966351
> 
> I have visitors, they are not helping. They are enjoying while I decorate.
> 
> View attachment 4966363
> 
> View attachment 4966364
> 
> my bicycle is ready
> View attachment 4966365
> 
> everything I need for the field trip are inside the wooden box.
> The light is turned on.
> View attachment 4966366
> 
> my H ribbon are here and there
> Happy Friday!!!
> Thank you to everyone who shows care for me. I am very appreciate that!!!


I hope you & your choir have a great Van Life adventure!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this community....
> Please except my apologies for making everyone sad with me.
> I try to do many things to make my day excited.  This is my project for camping . My mentor support group aka my choir wants to experience a van life. So here what I had done to my mini van.
> My friend took the second roll seats out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966351
> 
> I have visitors, they are not helping. They are enjoying while I decorate.
> 
> View attachment 4966363
> 
> View attachment 4966364
> 
> my bicycle is ready
> View attachment 4966365
> 
> everything I need for the field trip are inside the wooden box.
> The light is turned on.
> View attachment 4966366
> 
> my H ribbon are here and there
> Happy Friday!!!
> Thank you to everyone who shows care for me. I am very appreciate that!!!


This is wonderful!
it looks so cosy I wish you good times in it.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I hope you & your choir have a great Van Life adventure!





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This is wonderful!
> it looks so cosy I wish you good times in it.


The adventure will be a short trip (less than 2 hours drive but the road to get there kind of wavy. But I believe I can drive by myself. Everyone will have there own van , keep 6 distance, but they will cook for me so I don’t need to bring gas stove or foods. 
My kids are not excited but they want me to get out.They are worried to see that I always looking for some projects to do.  (To be honest I will go crazy if doing nothing...)
I took something out to make my mini van comfortable so this corner is redecorated again.


----------



## lolakitten

@tlamdang08 I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## tlamdang08

lolakitten said:


> @tlamdang08 I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this community....
> Please except my apologies for making everyone sad with me.
> I try to do many things to make my day excited.  This is my project for camping . My mentor support group aka my choir wants to experience a van life. So here what I had done to my mini van.
> My friend took the second roll seats out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966351
> 
> I have visitors, they are not helping. They are enjoying while I decorate.
> 
> View attachment 4966363
> 
> View attachment 4966364
> 
> my bicycle is ready
> View attachment 4966365
> 
> everything I need for the field trip are inside the wooden box.
> The light is turned on.
> View attachment 4966366
> 
> my H ribbon are here and there
> Happy Friday!!!
> Thank you to everyone who shows care for me. I am very appreciate that!!!



You have nothing to apologize for. And the reason you find this community loving is because you first blessed this community with your beautiful photos and creativity and kind heart. When you give us such gifts, the least we can do is give back, the love you see are just us trying to show it back to you   

The van and your new corner are both lovely. You are so talented


----------



## CMilly

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


I am so sorry for your loss. I just saw this for the first time so did not write sooner. Thinking of your and your family.


----------



## jp824

fishnumber2 said:


> I picked up crocheting during Christmas weekend and haven’t been able to stop myself. My very first project was ear savers (for masks) and of course I quickly turned to bags as my skills improved. It’s also my remedy for migraine - something to do that does not involve looking at a screen which seems to be giving my headaches.
> 
> Anyway, presenting my latest flap style bag with twilly as strap! And of course I couldn’t resist adding a matching rodeo. I’m also including another bag I made earlier this week - a bucket style bag with a “Japanese knot”. It’s small and mighty, fits all my essentials for quick errands.
> 
> finally, last pic is technically not H related but I just had to share cuz they’re so stinking cute! These are the first bags I crocheted (some if them are going to my friends now) using a pattern on YouTube, I’m thinking about attaching my Evelyne TPM straps and turn these drawstring pouches into bags.
> 
> View attachment 4959243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959254


Wow, I can’t believe you only picked up crocheting.  These are amazing!


----------



## bagnut1

@tlamdang08 your van project is amazing!  I hope your getaway is nice.


----------



## tlamdang08

@momoc     Thank you from the bottom of my heart.... my eyes wet 
@CMilly  Thank you for your thinking 
@bagnut1 i have fun decorating my mini van, and so I changed it again
sofa bed to have more storage space.


Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## diane278

Grilled cheese sandwich & chips on Passifolia


----------



## Dextersmom

diane278 said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich & chips on Passifolia
> 
> View attachment 4967391


Everything looks delicious.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich & chips on Passifolia
> 
> View attachment 4967391


i am hungry


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> @momoc     Thank you from the bottom of my heart.... my eyes wet
> @CMilly  Thank you for your thinking
> @bagnut1 i have fun decorating my mini van, and so I changed it again
> sofa bed to have more storage space.
> View attachment 4967236
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!


Good luck on your adventure!!! Take some pics too!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Just Beyond

~•~


A moment in which patience takes the hand of chance.




A prize goes to the only one who encounters this native but rare cinnamon beast of SIParsec.







A jaunty but restorative ride just beyond the din of the covert.
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Just Beyond
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4968165
> 
> A moment in which patience takes the hand of chance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968163
> 
> A prize goes to the only one who encounters this native but rare cinnamon beast of SIParsec.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968164
> 
> A jaunty but restorative ride just beyond the din of the covert.
> ~•~_​


I’m amazed that your cat agreed to be in your production....that’s a cat with _rock star_ written all over her.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m amazed that your cat agreed to be in your production....that’s a cat with _rock star_ written all over her.....



It helps that they’re both semi- chummy with each other in front of and behind the camera.


----------



## jp824

My kelly wallet did not work for me as a wallet since I was always afraid that the hardware will leave dents/marks on my bags.  It was also too big for my smaller bags. As a weekend project, I decided to repurpose it.  I saw a video posted by Hermes Cannes on Instagram where they turned a kelly wallet into a shoulder bag but shoulder bags just don’t work well for me.  I decided to turn it into a pochette instead by following the first few steps on the video and just experimented until I was able to get the result I wanted.  After many trial and errors, here’s the end product.



	

		
			
		

		
	
,
With my kelly ado for comparison


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> My kelly wallet did not work for me as a wallet since I was always afraid that the hardware will leave dents/marks on my bags.  It was also too big for my smaller bags. As a weekend project, I decided to repurpose it.  I saw a video posted by Hermes Cannes on Instagram where they turned a kelly wallet into a shoulder bag but shoulder bags just don’t work well for me.  I decided to turn it into a pochette instead by following the first few steps on the video and just experimented until I was able to get the result I wanted.  After many trial and errors, here’s the end product.
> 
> View attachment 4968901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> With my kelly ado for comparison
> View attachment 4968902


Thanks for sharing, I love it. I miss carrying my Kelly wallets.
May I ask for the video link, please?


----------



## tlamdang08

etoupebirkin said:


> Good luck on your adventure!!! Take some pics too!!!


We will have a camping night soon at our local beach to test how cold the weather at night. I hope my group will ready in the next two weeks. I will take pictures of sunrise and sunset


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I love it. I miss carrying my Kelly wallets.
> May I ask for the video link, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969300


Here is the video link:





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com
				




I followed the instructions up to the point where you make the knots on the straps and then I just played around with the length of the strap and braided it to make a substantial handle.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> Here is the video link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the instructions up to the point where you make the knots on the straps and then I just played around with the length of the strap and braided it to make a substantial handle.


Thanks, I love it!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

My black beauty cowgirl Birkin is back from @docride!  I am beyond thrilled with the end result.  She not only had a beautiful set of hardware all ready to go, but as an added bonus the hardware is burnished to coordinate with the black Chevre perfectly!  I feel so lucky to have her locate this bag in a 35.  It's the perfect size for me.  Very fitting that my post belongs here as I originally saw @diane278's beautiful cowgirl B while browsing one day during many days of SIP.  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> My black beauty cowgirl Birkin is back from @docride!  I am beyond thrilled with the end result.  She not only had a beautiful set of hardware all ready to go, but as an added bonus the hardware is burnished to coordinate with the black Chevre perfectly!  I feel so lucky to have her locate this bag in a 35.  It's the perfect size for me.  Very fitting that my post belongs here as I originally saw @diane278's beautiful cowgirl B while browsing one day during many days of SIP.  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 4969518


Congratulations! I love how your Cowgirl B looks all dressed up in her gorgeous silver hardware.  She’s Stunning!


----------



## diane278

A neighbor brought me oranges from his trees yesterday..  I’m loving having another reason to use this bowl....


----------



## tlamdang08

I did it! The Kelly wallet has new look.

I also trim my baby fur face.
 Her hair is getting long and my mobile dog service won’t answer my phone call. So I did a little trim around her face. Next step will be around her behind


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Just Beyond
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4968165
> 
> A moment in which patience takes the hand of chance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968163
> 
> A prize goes to the only one who encounters this native but rare cinnamon beast of SIParsec.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968164
> 
> A jaunty but restorative ride just beyond the din of the covert.
> ~•~_​



Love your kitty.   I thought mine was mellow but I don't think she would tolerate being ridden, especially while she's eating.


----------



## tahoebleu

diane278 said:


> A neighbor brought me oranges from his trees yesterday..  I’m loving having another reason to use this bowl....
> View attachment 4969521


What does it say about my shelter-in-place mentality that my first thought upon seeing this photo is "Mmmm, those oranges look like they'd make a great garnish for an old fashioned!"? I'm pretty sure at least one or two old fashioned indulgences recently have concluded with me making an unplanned purchase from h.com, so I should probably step away from the liquor cabinet AND the computer. Lucky you to have a neighbor who shares his bounty, enjoy!


----------



## jp824

coloradolvr said:


> My black beauty cowgirl Birkin is back from @docride!  I am beyond thrilled with the end result.  She not only had a beautiful set of hardware all ready to go, but as an added bonus the hardware is burnished to coordinate with the black Chevre perfectly!  I feel so lucky to have her locate this bag in a 35.  It's the perfect size for me.  Very fitting that my post belongs here as I originally saw @diane278's beautiful cowgirl B while browsing one day during many days of SIP.  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 4969518


Love the custom hardware!  Beautiful!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> I did it! The Kelly wallet has new look.
> 
> I also trim my baby fur face.
> Her hair is getting long and my mobile dog service won’t answer my phone call. So I did a little trim around her face. Next step will be around her behind
> View attachment 4969531
> View attachment 4969532


Love it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Point of View

~•~
The Galactic PR They Want






.
.

The Galactic PR They Got






~•~_​


----------



## Hermes Zen

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Point of View
> 
> ~•~
> The Galactic PR They Want
> View attachment 4970112
> 
> View attachment 4970111
> 
> View attachment 4970113
> 
> .
> .
> 
> The Galactic PR They Got
> View attachment 4970115
> 
> View attachment 4970116
> 
> View attachment 4970114
> 
> ~•~_​


I love seeing your postings! Always look forward to see what's next. You certainly are very talented!!  Thanks for brightening our days.


----------



## Tonimichelle

coloradolvr said:


> My black beauty cowgirl Birkin is back from @docride!  I am beyond thrilled with the end result.  She not only had a beautiful set of hardware all ready to go, but as an added bonus the hardware is burnished to coordinate with the black Chevre perfectly!  I feel so lucky to have her locate this bag in a 35.  It's the perfect size for me.  Very fitting that my post belongs here as I originally saw @diane278's beautiful cowgirl B while browsing one day during many days of SIP.  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 4969518


Wow! She is gorgeous   Congratulations!


----------



## xmktn

Almost a year of sheltering in place and I find myself playing dress-up with my picotin 18.


----------



## shrpthorn

xmktn said:


> Almost a year of sheltering in place and I find myself playing dress-up with my picotin 18.
> View attachment 4971004


Love the last one. Worth getting dressed up for.


----------



## xmktn

shrpthorn said:


> Love the last one. Worth getting dressed up for.


Thank you!!  It’s a nice sunglasses holder to limit me getting into and out of my bag. It reminds me of Sanrio’s Badtz Maru.


----------



## slyeee

My SA sent me a “card”, I used an extra frame to update the wall to cheer me up.  Terrible lighting, the photo doesn’t show my SA’s beautiful penmanship and lovely message.


----------



## lindacherie

slyeee said:


> My SA sent me a “card”, I used an extra frame to update the wall to cheer me up.  Terrible lighting, the photo doesn’t show my SA’s beautiful penmanship and lovely message.
> 
> View attachment 4971909



So sweet of your SA. Looks awesome. Where did you get the frames, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## slyeee

lindacherie said:


> So sweet of your SA. Looks awesome. Where did you get the frames, if you don’t mind sharing?


Ikea  https://www.ikea.com/us/en/p/ribba-frame-white-90378427/


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Kids Are Alright

~•~






“Dank farrik! Look at this. Unacceptable.”






“Who commissioned these ‘works’ for our eastern exterior?”




*(giggle, coo, giggle & MEH!)*




“There’s my very special smart pal.”
“I gotta get a kid.”
“You gotta get a kid like THAT kid.”
~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...


----------



## jp824

xmktn said:


> Almost a year of sheltering in place and I find myself playing dress-up with my picotin 18.
> View attachment 4971002
> View attachment 4971003
> View attachment 4971004


Very cute!  Love the Twilly bow


----------



## jp824

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Kids Are Alright
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4972497
> 
> View attachment 4972496
> 
> View attachment 4972492
> 
> “Dank farrik! Look at this. Unacceptable.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972491
> 
> View attachment 4972493
> 
> “Who commissioned these ‘works’ for our eastern exterior?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972494
> 
> *(giggle, coo, giggle & MEH!)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972495
> 
> “There’s my very special smart pal.”
> “I gotta get a kid.”
> “You gotta get a kid like THAT kid.”
> ~•~_​


All the small details are amazing!


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


I like your new haircut, tlamdang ... you look beautiful!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


You look beautiful!  Your hairstyle is very chic!


----------



## shrpthorn

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


You look great. I love & have short hair for 40 years. Easy to maintain.
May you continue to heal.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Kids Are Alright
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4972497
> 
> View attachment 4972496
> 
> View attachment 4972492
> 
> “Dank farrik! Look at this. Unacceptable.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972491
> 
> View attachment 4972493
> 
> “Who commissioned these ‘works’ for our eastern exterior?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972494
> 
> *(giggle, coo, giggle & MEH!)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972495
> 
> “There’s my very special smart pal.”
> “I gotta get a kid.”
> “You gotta get a kid like THAT kid.”
> ~•~_​


You are so creative. This post is SO clever!


----------



## xmktn

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


I have always had long hair but am drawn to women who have short hair with admiration (and maybe a touch of envy ). Personally I think it’s hard to maintain and intimidating to have it all chopped off in one go. However, I think you nailed it!! Your haircut looks chic and amazing!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


You are BEAUTIFUL tlamdang08 ! Happy to see you posting more lately.


----------



## getbetterwithH

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


Welcome to the pixie club. You look beautiful!


----------



## Perja

xmktn said:


> I have always had long hair but am drawn to women who have short hair with admiration (and maybe a touch of envy ). Personally I think it’s hard to maintain and intimidating to have it all chopped off in one go. However, I think you nailed it!! Your haircut looks chic and amazing!!



Couldn't have said it better myself! @tlamdang08, so striking


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


Lovely lady! Change is good  .


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


I love your hairstyle! its very modern and chic.
I think you look to be a very beautiful woman


----------



## xmktn

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Kids Are Alright
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4972497
> 
> View attachment 4972496
> 
> View attachment 4972492
> 
> “Dank farrik! Look at this. Unacceptable.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972491
> 
> View attachment 4972493
> 
> “Who commissioned these ‘works’ for our eastern exterior?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972494
> 
> *(giggle, coo, giggle & MEH!)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972495
> 
> “There’s my very special smart pal.”
> “I gotta get a kid.”
> “You gotta get a kid like THAT kid.”
> ~•~_​


I am like a new fan - patiently waiting for the next release!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


Stunning and incredibly flattering- great choice!!


----------



## diane278

I went shopping for a baby gift. He‘s coming into a ranching family and I don’t need much of an excuse to visit a western wear store. Of course, my _cowgirl_ went with me. Despite the monsoon-like rain, it was a lot of fun.


These should fit soon (0-3mo) ...the plaid shirt is a onesie...


These will fit later. I wanted to get a plaid baby shirt with a matching plaid shirt for the father but had to settle for a white in toddler size and a matching white shirt for the dad..__


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553



This is perfection!  So chic!!


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


Love it on you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I went shopping for a baby gift. He‘s coming into a ranching family and I don’t need much of an excuse to visit a western wear store. Of course, my _cowgirl_ went with me. Despite the monsoon-like rain, it was a lot of fun.
> View attachment 4972961
> 
> These should fit soon (0-3mo) ...the plaid shirt is a onesie...
> View attachment 4972966
> 
> These will fit later. I wanted to get a plaid baby shirt with a matching plaid shirt for the father but had to settle for a white in toddler size and a matching white shirt for the dad..__
> View attachment 4972973


Your bag is adorable but the onesie makes my heart melt! and the western baby booties!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Croisette7 said:


> I like your new haircut, tlamdang ... you look beautiful!





jp824 said:


> You look beautiful!  Your hairstyle is very chic!





shrpthorn said:


> You look great. I love & have short hair for 40 years. Easy to maintain.
> May you continue to heal.





xmktn said:


> I have always had long hair but am drawn to women who have short hair with admiration (and maybe a touch of envy ). Personally I think it’s hard to maintain and intimidating to have it all chopped off in one go. However, I think you nailed it!! Your haircut looks chic and amazing!!





Hermes Zen said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL tlamdang08 ! Happy to see you posting more lately.





sf_newyorker said:


> Lovely lady! Change is good  .





nymeria said:


> Stunning and incredibly flattering- great choice!!





Sofiko said:


> Love it on you!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is perfection!  So chic!!





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love your hairstyle! its very modern and chic.
> I think you look to be a very beautiful woman


   
Thank you, Ladies, I remembered that I got this hair cut when I carried my daughter. I was super busy with the first two boys. They drove me nut every day. I got long hair and wasn't have time to style my hair, so I chopped and my husband was like Awww.... he said he loved it. Now I want to bring back the good old memories...
Thank you for supporting me.
Have a happy weekend and be safe, stay healthy... 


My brunch...


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, Ladies, I remembered that I got this hair cut when I carried my daughter. I was super busy with the first two boys. They drove me nut every day. I got long hair and wasn't have time to style my hair, so I chopped and my husband was like Awww.... he said he loved it. Now I want to bring back the good old memories...
> Thank you for supporting me.
> Have a happy weekend and be safe, stay healthy...
> 
> 
> My brunch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973935


That looks lovely! Is it saffron in your cup?


----------



## ChloeClad

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


So chic! Your hair looks awesome and I love your scarf!


----------



## tlamdang08

Perja said:


> That looks lovely! Is it saffron in your cup?


Yes it is saffron   


ChloeClad said:


> So chic! Your hair looks awesome and I love your scarf!


Thank you, I Try to use all of my husband's accessories items.  I guess he won't complain anymore


----------



## tlamdang08

If I only have one destination - the Post Office, should I carry this baby? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just kidding, this is the winner ....


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> If I only have one destination - the Post Office, should I carry this baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974836
> 
> Just kidding, this is the winner ....
> View attachment 4974837



Yes, carpe diem.  Sieze the day (and the Kelly) and enjoy!

Btw, I love your new haircut.  You look so young!


----------



## diane278

Strawberries dipped in chocolate on Passifolia. Despite my small kitchen (that’s sorely lacking in storage space), I‘m considering adding more pieces....


----------



## getbetterwithH

The husband and I went for our obligatory Sunday lockdown walk. The daughter (9) refused to go because my scarf looks like a badly wrapped present. There you go


----------



## shrpthorn

getbetterwithH said:


> The husband and I went for our obligatory Sunday lockdown walk. The daughter (9) refused to go because my scarf looks like a badly wrapped present. There you go
> View attachment 4975590


I think this colour looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


I’m late catching up on this thread, but had to say your hair (and you!) look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I went shopping for a baby gift. He‘s coming into a ranching family and I don’t need much of an excuse to visit a western wear store. Of course, my _cowgirl_ went with me. Despite the monsoon-like rain, it was a lot of fun.
> View attachment 4972961
> 
> These should fit soon (0-3mo) ...the plaid shirt is a onesie...
> View attachment 4972966
> 
> These will fit later. I wanted to get a plaid baby shirt with a matching plaid shirt for the father but had to settle for a white in toddler size and a matching white shirt for the dad..__
> View attachment 4972973


Aww those tiny cowboy boots are so cute!!


----------



## bagnut1

getbetterwithH said:


> The husband and I went for our obligatory Sunday lockdown walk. The daughter (9) refused to go because my scarf looks like a badly wrapped present. There you go
> View attachment 4975590


That is hilarious.  Is 9 the new 13?

And I really like your scarf (and lipstick choice).


----------



## getbetterwithH

shrpthorn said:


> I think this colour looks gorgeous on you.


Thank you. I also love the color combo a lot. Very versatile too


----------



## getbetterwithH

bagnut1 said:


> That is hilarious.  Is 9 the new 13?
> 
> And I really like your scarf (and lipstick choice).


I’m telling you, 9 going on 16. Everything I remember about being a teenager is already very present. 

Thank you. I’m not so keen on the motif of the scarf, but the colors are a winner for me - very  rich tones. The lipstick is H Rose Velours, which coincidentally matches the magenta of the scarf. I secretly love pink, but being blonde, I admittedly try not to use too much of it


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you every one for supporting my new look.
I went back for outdoor Mass first time today. No body at the church could recognize me at first.


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you every one for supporting my new look.
> I went back for outdoor Mass first time today. No body at the church could recognize me at first.


Looking so chic!


----------



## tlamdang08

Perja said:


> Looking so chic!


 Thank you, my dear Perja


----------



## sf_newyorker

On this snowy and stormy day, the resident critic made it known that the newest twill-up in white rose cw looks better on her.


----------



## prettychic

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you every one for supporting my new look.
> I went back for outdoor Mass first time today. No body at the church could recognize me at first.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975955


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> On this snowy and stormy day, the resident critic made it known that the newest twill-up in white rose cw looks better on her.
> 
> View attachment 4976477


 
She does look good with it....


----------



## tlamdang08

I have to go to pick up some flowers pots for my house to have a Lunar New Year look/ feelings.
My friend bought 4 for me today at her local Costco.




My daughter made Chocolate fudge and gave me one but gave three to her father. What a great feeling to see that.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I have to go to pick up some flowers pots for my house to have a Lunar New Year look/ feelings.
> My friend bought 4 for me today at her local Costco.
> View attachment 4976758
> 
> View attachment 4976752
> 
> My daughter made Chocolate fudge and gave me one but gave three to her father. What a great feeling to see that.
> View attachment 4976749
> 
> View attachment 4976751


So sweet of your daughter. And your hair is fantastic. (Also always love seeing your adorable fur baby. )


----------



## diane278

I was going to dog sit my neighbor‘s spoiled dog (but there’s been a change in plans). As I don’t bake homemade dog cookies, I had prepared with these, even though I’m not sure they would have measured up to his standards. Now we’ll never know...


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> I got my new hairstyle which was my hairstyle in my late 20-early 30...
> I decided to let my natural hair take place from now on. No more hair dyes for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972553


I LOVE this. It suits you so well. 

For many years I let my hair go gray. When I hit 60, I decided to tint it purple/lavender -- to get in touch with my inner 14-year-old.

So, leave yourself open to change.

Sending lots of hugs and love your way to you and your family.


----------



## etoupebirkin

diane278 said:


> I was going to dog sit my neighbor‘s spoiled dog (but there’s been a change in plans). As I don’t bake homemade dog cookies, I had prepared with these, even though I’m not sure they would have measured up to his standards. Now we’ll never know...
> View attachment 4977036


Dog biscuits are not hard to make. All you need is ripe bananas, peanut butter (just peanuts, no additives) and oat flour. Mix those three ingredients roll, cut and bake.

It's how I made friends with my son's serious girlfriend's dog. The gym dogs love me too.


----------



## Perja

etoupebirkin said:


> Dog biscuits are not hard to make. All you need is ripe bananas, peanut butter (just peanuts, no additives) and oat flour. Mix those three ingredients roll, cut and bake.
> 
> It's how I made friends with my son's serious girlfriend's dog. The gym dogs love me too.
> 
> View attachment 4977495


Forget the dog, I want some!   That sounds delicious


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> Dog biscuits are not hard to make. All you need is ripe bananas, peanut butter (just peanuts, no additives) and oat flour. Mix those three ingredients roll, cut and bake.
> 
> It's how I made friends with my son's serious girlfriend's dog. The gym dogs love me too.
> 
> View attachment 4977495



That doesn’t seem so hard....and sounds yummy.  



Perja said:


> Forget the dog, I want some!



Me too!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Course of Daydream 

~•~
Datapad Voice: “Younglings, please assemble.”_



_Datapad Voice: “Direct your attention to the lesson of the day. We focus on the thematic significance of...”_



_*(sigh & MEH!)*



•<>•





•<>•





~•~_​


----------



## etoupebirkin

For those so inclined, here is the recipe for the dog treats.

https://www.floraandvino.com/3-ingredient-peanut-butter-banana-dog-treats/


----------



## xmktn

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Course of Daydream
> 
> ~•~
> Datapad Voice: “Younglings, please assemble.”_
> View attachment 4977680
> 
> 
> _Datapad Voice: “Direct your attention to the lesson of the day. We focus on the thematic significance of...”_
> View attachment 4977681
> 
> 
> _*(sigh & MEH!)*
> View attachment 4977682
> 
> 
> •<>•
> View attachment 4977678
> View attachment 4977676
> View attachment 4977677
> View attachment 4977684
> 
> •<>•
> 
> View attachment 4977683
> 
> View attachment 4977679
> 
> ~•~_​


Yay!!! Another release!  LOVE the one with Yoda!! Had to go back several times to digest all the details. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> For those so inclined, here is the recipe for the dog treats.
> 
> https://www.floraandvino.com/3-ingredient-peanut-butter-banana-dog-treats/


 Thank you!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Course of Daydream
> 
> ~•~
> Datapad Voice: “Younglings, please assemble.”_
> View attachment 4977680
> 
> 
> _Datapad Voice: “Direct your attention to the lesson of the day. We focus on the thematic significance of...”_
> View attachment 4977681
> 
> 
> _*(sigh & MEH!)*
> View attachment 4977682
> 
> 
> •<>•
> View attachment 4977678
> View attachment 4977676
> View attachment 4977677
> View attachment 4977684
> 
> •<>•
> 
> View attachment 4977683
> 
> View attachment 4977679
> 
> ~•~_​


I’m convinced that someday I’m going to learn that you’re a professional set designer, writer, or producer.....or a combination of these.....


----------



## Cookiefiend

etoupebirkin said:


> For those so inclined, here is the recipe for the dog treats.
> 
> https://www.floraandvino.com/3-ingredient-peanut-butter-banana-dog-treats/


Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Daydream, of Course

~•~


“Were you respectful to others today?”



“Good. You learn something new in class? Anything exciting?”



“Did I hear that right, pal? Dark steps leading to dark places filled with blood-red plants and no easy escape?”



“And you were falling because you wanted to fly. Like me?”



“Sorry, kid. Not going to happen.”



“There’s no way you’re touching my jetpack.”_
~•~​


----------



## tlamdang08

My H deco


----------



## tlamdang08

Cherry blossom for Lunar New Year. My sister in law just asked her friend to cut down one branch for me.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Cherry blossom for Lunar New Year. My sister in law just asked her friend to cut down one branch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981085
> View attachment 4981086


How beautiful. It will be a different Lunar New Year for you and yours this year. Thoughts and support to you


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Cherry blossom for Lunar New Year. My sister in law just asked her friend to cut down one branch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981085
> View attachment 4981086


You‘re entire setting is gorgeous.....


----------



## diane278

All I really needed were the roasted chickens to make my chicken broth. But once I was in the produce dept, I decided to get Fuji apples and a few other things.  It was a bit nuts in there. Both my Evie and I need a nap.....


----------



## Perja

diane278 said:


> All I really needed were the roasted chickens to make my chicken broth. But once I was in the produce dept, I decided to get Fuji apples and a few other things.  It was a bit nuts in there. Both my Evie and I need a nap.....
> 
> View attachment 4981847



 “I just need spring onions” were the last words my wallet heard before it had a horrible accident with a trolley full of produce.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> “I just need spring onions” were the last words my wallet heard before it had a horrible accident with a trolley full of produce.


story of my life too!


----------



## sf_newyorker

A dash of whimsy on this Super Bowl Sunday.




Last year I celebrated, and later cried when my beloved hometown team the SF Niners failed to get the their sixth Lombardi. I continue to blunt my sorrow with H and Mando (like I need an excuse). Good luck KC and Bucs and stay safe everyone!


----------



## diane278

I had the Super Bowl on and my handyman wanted a good view, so he turned an Octogone into a place to sit comfortably....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Hear to Listen

~•~_


_*(he likes to remind me)*





*(to share what’s best in the world)*





*(i share him with friends)*





*(he’s my best)*



*(except when he forgets my warm bag and carries me like this)*
~•~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Hear to Listen
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 4985211
> 
> _*(he likes to remind me)*
> 
> View attachment 4985209
> 
> View attachment 4985210
> 
> *(to share what’s best in the world)*
> 
> View attachment 4985208
> 
> View attachment 4985207
> 
> *(i share him with friends)*
> 
> View attachment 4985206
> 
> View attachment 4985205
> 
> *(he’s my best)*
> 
> View attachment 4985204
> 
> *(except when he forgets my warm bag and carries me like this)*
> ~•~_​



Thank you for sharing your incredibly creative story lines and posts with us.  They always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## bagnut1

loh said:


> Thank you for sharing your incredibly creative story lines and posts with us.  They always bring a smile to my face.


My goodness you continue to outdo yourself!  Fantastic!  (And great capturing of the beautiful snow!)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Hear to Listen
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 4985211
> 
> _*(he likes to remind me)*
> 
> View attachment 4985209
> 
> View attachment 4985210
> 
> *(to share what’s best in the world)*
> 
> View attachment 4985208
> 
> View attachment 4985207
> 
> *(i share him with friends)*
> 
> View attachment 4985206
> 
> View attachment 4985205
> 
> *(he’s my best)*
> 
> View attachment 4985204
> 
> *(except when he forgets my warm bag and carries me like this)*
> ~•~_​


fabulous as always!


----------



## Hillychristie

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Hear to Listen_​
> You helped me relive my snow experience which I'm deprived of from where I'm living


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Hear to Listen
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 4985211
> 
> _*(he likes to remind me)*
> 
> View attachment 4985209
> 
> View attachment 4985210
> 
> *(to share what’s best in the world)*
> 
> View attachment 4985208
> 
> View attachment 4985207
> 
> *(i share him with friends)*
> 
> View attachment 4985206
> 
> View attachment 4985205
> 
> *(he’s my best)*
> 
> View attachment 4985204
> 
> *(except when he forgets my warm bag and carries me like this)*
> ~•~_​


I smiled all the way through this and I’m still smiling....this is so heartwarming.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

I appreciate all your kind words! If what I do can elicit a smile, laugh or general lightness then I’m happy to continue subjecting the talent and props to my trusty iPhone camera. Now I just need to pick up some more props such as the transport personnel carrier from a few weeks back that didn’t meet the specs requirement of the covert. I’ve a feeling the multi-hued new guy Mandalorian will succeed very soon!


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning coffee- a wake up call for me....
Two more days to Lunar New Year.
I think I need to go flowers shopping today...


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> I thank you, everyone, from the bottom of my heart.
> My DH has passed away last week suddenly during his sleep due to "the complication of Covid." We are still waiting for the autopsy result so the real cause of his death now isn't clear. According to his Medical record, he had a healthy clean record.
> He had contracted to Covid via his employees who had their ThanksGiving together with three different families. They were the Covid's source, but we did not know until a week later...
> Our family also got Covid but we had a very mild cough ( my youngest) a light headache (my second son and I) my daughter is shown no illness at all but also positive). Thank God we are recovering and have quarantine ourselves until tomorrow. We are passing the 10 days period since we had symptoms and our Dr just confirmed that we are all clear. My DH funeral date is set for next week.
> I believed that His spirit is still around me. Everytime I call him or miss him he had his way to answered me. Many stories to shares but later.
> I wish everyone to have a beautiful Christmas Eve.


Tlamdang08 I just found out. I haven't been active on TPF for about 2 months or else I would have written to you sooner. I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> Tlamdang08 I just found out. I haven't been active on TPF for about 2 months or else I would have written to you sooner. I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincere condolences to you and your family.


Thank you very much...


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering 
I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
My Husband must hear us praying...
Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.


I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes from invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


Such great news about your son!  Best wishes for the new year!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes from invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623



Congratulations on your son’s accomplishment! And you certainly set a lovely table for you husband & ancestors.


----------



## tlamdang08

*Beef Pho for last dinner of the year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


Congratulations! This is huge!! Happy New Year!


----------



## sf_newyorker




----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


Congratulations for your son!!! That is a huge accomplishment!!!
Happy New Year too.

As usual, your cooking looks delectable.


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


Such beautiful thoughtfulness! And congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


@tlamdang08 Congratulations - fantastic news!  Happy Lunar New Year and I'm sure that your late husband is smiling down and rejoicing with you all.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Such great news about your son!  Best wishes for the new year!





Hermes Zen said:


> Congratulations! This is huge!! Happy New Year!





etoupebirkin said:


> Congratulations for your son!!! That is a huge accomplishment!!!
> Happy New Year too.
> 
> As usual, your cooking looks delectable.





Perja said:


> Such beautiful thoughtfulness! And congratulations to you and your son.





diane278 said:


> Congratulations on your son’s accomplishment! And you certainly set a lovely table for you husband & ancestors.





Bagaholic222 said:


> @tlamdang08 Congratulations - fantastic news!  Happy Lunar New Year and I'm sure that your late husband is smiling down and rejoicing with you all.


   Thank you all for all the best wishes. We are so happy for him too. That is his dream to be a professor at a University...


----------



## carabelli888

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


Congratulations on your son. A wonderful accomplishment. Happy Lunar New Year to you & your family.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Happy Lunar New Year Everyone! 

Not pretty photos. Need lessons from tlamdang08!!

My LNY Eve Dinner Feast (delivered) placed on my H Deco (donuts I made) and Rallye plates. And a nice surprise from my lovely sa with red envelopes and cute card!


----------



## tlamdang08

carabelli888 said:


> Congratulations on your son. A wonderful accomplishment. Happy Lunar New Year to you & your family.


Thank you very much. We all had fun yesterday, we played bingo. I won $11 my youngest won $12.00, my oldest won $9.00
Then every one gave up on us. They said we took all their luck.

With all the screaming, yelling at the whole games my throat hurt.
So this morning I have rare beef, egg yolk, with beef pho soup.


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you very much. We all had fun yesterday, we played bingo. I won $11 my youngest won $12.00, my oldest won $9.00
> Then every one gave up on us. They said we took all their luck.
> 
> With all the screaming, yelling at the whole games my throat hurt.
> So this morning I have rare beef, egg yolk, with beef pho soup.
> 
> View attachment 4989145


It's great to hear you and your family enjoyed and had fun! Thanks for sharing the yumminess!


----------



## tlamdang08

Fresh bake and midday coffee break


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Fresh bake and midday coffee break
> View attachment 4989542


Those pastries look amazing!  What are they?


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Those pastries look amazing!  What are they?


Thank you my dear,
i have a link here for you 








						Vietnamese Meat Pies (Pâté Chaud or Bánh Patê Sô)
					

You'll love this moist, flavorful pork and liverwurst filling inside of puff pastry for breakfast or as a game day appetizer.




					bunbobae.com


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you my dear,
> i have a link here for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese Meat Pies (Pâté Chaud or Bánh Patê Sô)
> 
> 
> You'll love this moist, flavorful pork and liverwurst filling inside of puff pastry for breakfast or as a game day appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunbobae.com


Thank you!  I will be making these this week (and also that linked dip)!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH got me tulips for Valentine’s Day. My Tie Set vase is just so perfect for them.


----------



## Perja

etoupebirkin said:


> DH got me tulips for Valentine’s Day. My Tie Set vase is just so perfect for them.
> 
> View attachment 4990261



Beautiful flowers and great choice of vase to display them. And I love the spiky bunny at the back!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Perja said:


> Beautiful flowers and great choice of vase to display them. And I love the spiky bunny at the back!


I don’t have too much in the way of Hermès China. This seems to be unlikely to tip over due to it’s shape. So it was as safe a choice as possible.

Both of the bronze bunnies were purchased on differing trips to the American West. I love to purchase art in my travels.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Lockdown life but make it Hermès. My favorite gavroche (Fleur et Papillons de Tissus blanc/vert de Gris /Rouge) should help me decide whether I’m ready to grow out the pixie or have it cut properly. And, to add a pop on a grey day, Rose Indien on the lips.


----------



## sf_newyorker

getbetterwithH said:


> Lockdown life but make it Hermès. My favorite gavroche (Fleur et Papillons de Tissus blanc/vert de Gris /Rouge) should help me decide whether I’m ready to grow out the pixie or have it cut properly. And, to add a pop on a grey day, Rose Indien on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991397


You and @tlamdang08 are absolutely beautiful with your short locks. I’m so tempted to do the same but have yet to muster courage to go all in.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Maybe Not, pt. 4

~•~







_




.•.


_“Maybe not a stretch to say looking after your kid requires skill and stamina.”

“You nap when he naps, new guy.”

“What’s that, pal? He wants to know when you’re taking him to the ice cliffs.”
~•~_​


----------



## getbetterwithH

sf_newyorker said:


> You and @tlamdang08 are absolutely beautiful with your short locks. I’m so tempted to do the same but have yet to muster courage to go all in.


Thank you so much. I’ve always liked short hair, maybe because my parents never let me grow out my locks as a kid. I have coarse hair that’s neither straight nor curly. Great for short hair, very time consuming when long. Don’t cut it unless you’re 100% certain. Clothes, accessories, everything looks different. I have done the long/short dance at least 8 times now, and am still surprised how different it is. But when you are ready, just do it and know that it grows back, it just might take a while


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee for the morning then I am ready to drive to pick up altar furniture
My Valentine's this year my daughter and I spent time together at the Mall.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Out There_

~•~


_“Great - you got the portable terminal.”_



_“Favor repaid.”_



_“Juveniles- thick as thieves this bunch.”



“Hah...ha...ha!”
“I think I’m in love...with you, Dad!”_

•..•
_


•..•



“What did you do?”_

•..•
_


•..•





“Pal, tell me you did not transmit this.”_
~•~​


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning pleasure - the flower from the H team for me on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Hillychristie

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Out There_
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4993785
> 
> _“Great - you got the portable terminal.”_
> 
> View attachment 4993786
> 
> _“Favor repaid.”_
> 
> View attachment 4993787
> 
> _“Juveniles- thick as thieves this bunch.”
> 
> View attachment 4993788
> 
> “Hah...ha...ha!”
> “I think I’m in love...with you, Dad!”_
> 
> •..•
> _
> View attachment 4993784
> 
> •..•
> 
> View attachment 4993789
> 
> “What did you do?”_
> 
> •..•
> _
> View attachment 4993783
> 
> •..•
> 
> View attachment 4993791
> 
> View attachment 4993790
> 
> “Pal, tell me you did not transmit this.”_
> ~•~​


You're getting better and better at this!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75: 
Way Out There

~•~


“You say the transmission hit the planet up there, the star right here, and the asteroid field on the left. You couldn’t stop it because it traveled faster than a starship with the best hyperdrive.”



“Well, I guess that can’t be helped. At least you didn’t use that image of me with spotchka dribbling down my chin. What am I going to do with you, kid?”



“Actions have consequences, pal. Here’s the plan - the winged beast you want that’s set to arrive at H-MParsec? We downgrade to a pétite model...and I choose the colors. Deal?”



“Deal. Now, name the first seven planets over there in the Outer Rim Territories.”
~•~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Way Out There
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4994891
> 
> “You say the transmission hit the planet up there, the star right here, and the asteroid field on the left. You couldn’t stop it because it traveled faster than a starship with the best hyperdrive.”
> 
> View attachment 4994892
> 
> “Well, I guess that can’t be helped. At least you didn’t use that image of me with spotchka dribbling down my chin. What am I going to do with you, kid?”
> 
> View attachment 4994894
> 
> “Actions have consequences, pal. Here’s the plan - the winged beast you want that’s set to arrive at H-MParsec? We downgrade to a pétite model...and I choose the colors. Deal?”
> 
> View attachment 4994893
> 
> “Deal. Now, name the first seven planets over there in the Outer Rim Territories.”
> ~•~_​



I love this!  The scarf is perfect!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Way Out There
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4994891
> 
> “You say the transmission hit the planet up there, the star right here, and the asteroid field on the left. You couldn’t stop it because it traveled faster than a starship with the best hyperdrive.”
> 
> View attachment 4994892
> 
> “Well, I guess that can’t be helped. At least you didn’t use that image of me with spotchka dribbling down my chin. What am I going to do with you, kid?”
> 
> View attachment 4994894
> 
> “Actions have consequences, pal. Here’s the plan - the winged beast you want that’s set to arrive at H-MParsec? We downgrade to a pétite model...and I choose the colors. Deal?”
> 
> View attachment 4994893
> 
> “Deal. Now, name the first seven planets over there in the Outer Rim Territories.”
> ~•~_​


I keep returning to these posts. I can’t get enough of this story!


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast drink    TGIF


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast drink    TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995779
> View attachment 4995780


All those orange foods look both delicious and beautiful.


----------



## diane278

Instant oatmeal breakfast....simple, boring, flavorless, but easy.....(I feel like I’m abusing the Passifolia).
I think I’ll ditch this for coffee....


----------



## tlamdang08

My brunch


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
A Deal at H-MParsec

~•~




“Accept.”
.
.


“I trust no one more than you on this. And not because you’re family”

“A green cape? Color suits you, cousin. Hmm, a B25 All Terrain Personnel Carrier. Y-series, so I recommend only slight adjustments.”



“I can reprogram the dish to boost the rear deflector shield.”



“Since it’s meant to fly light, fast, and under concealment, no modification to the exterior.”



“Dank farrik, no!”

“You did ask for my opinion.”

“Not you...the child’s in that egg!”
~•~_​


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> A Deal at H-MParsec
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4998039
> 
> View attachment 4998040
> 
> “Accept.”
> .
> .
> View attachment 4998041
> 
> “I trust no one more than you on this. And not because you’re family”
> 
> “A green cape? Color suits you, cousin. Hmm, a B25 All Terrain Personnel Carrier. Y-series, so I recommend only slight adjustments.”
> 
> View attachment 4998042
> 
> “I can reprogram the dish to boost the rear deflector shield.”
> 
> View attachment 4998043
> 
> “Since it’s meant to fly light, fast, and under concealment, no modification to the exterior.”
> 
> View attachment 4998044
> 
> “Dank farrik, no!”
> 
> “You did ask for my opinion.”
> 
> “Not you...the child’s in that egg!”
> ~•~_​



I need one of those B25 All Terrain Personnel Carriers.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> My brunch
> View attachment 4997864



Everything looks so fresh and healthy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Everything looks so fresh and healthy!


 I have been neglect to keep my health in a healthy state.


----------



## tlamdang08

Breakfast for a Funeral day.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Funeral day? Is everything okay?


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Thinking of you on this difficult day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Sending you hugs hon.


----------



## getbetterwithH

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


My thoughts are with you and your children today.


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Big hugs to you, my dear tlamdang.


----------



## Narnanz

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Much love for you and your family today.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thinking of you and your family, tlamdang.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thinking of you too. Sending hugs to you and your family. We are holding your hand virtually.


----------



## Chrismin

Thinking of you and your family 


tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you everyone for the love and so sorry to make everyone sad with me again.
During The last three weeks I have attended to three funeral homes with close friends and family. We said good bye to our elderly-long time-ill. We prayed for them to get a peaceful ways to face the end of their life. We knew these days came soon. So three of them has left while families surrounding.
Next Friday will be one more and I hope I don’t have to go to any funeral home for a long time. Too many sad news... but I am happy for them, they have been in bad shape for a long time. It is Time for them to rest and enjoy life in another world.
A lemon cake my daughter baked to keep me happy for a long day. The kids stay home because of school.
She gave her father two and one for me. So unfair   


a-friend of me gave these fruit to pray for my husband, because she knows my husband loved them.

soursop


i really need a good feet bath ( Epsom salt)


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> Breakfast for a Funeral day.
> View attachment 4998743


Love, hugs and prayers to you and your dear family.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Funeral day? Is everything okay?


Everything is okay now my dear   
I pick this scarf up today. Although I wear mostly black now but can’t resist this one.


BTW congratulations on your new Black Birkin, she is beautiful with Rose Gold Hardware. I love it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Everything is okay now my dear
> I pick this scarf up today. Although I wear mostly black now but can’t resist this one.
> View attachment 4999254
> 
> BTW congratulations on your new Black Birkin, she is beautiful with Rose Gold Hardware. I love it!



I’m relieved that everything is okay! I love your new scarf. And thank you - I’m your bag twin. It’s PHW but shows up in certain pictures as RGHW (a sign?!). And the strange thing is I had the option of RGHW too but I stuck to my original request for PHW. As my SA told me: the next one!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m relieved that everything is okay! I love your new scarf. And thank you - I’m your bag twin. It’s PHW but shows up in certain pictures as RGHW (a sign?!). And the strange thing is I had the option of RGHW too but I stuck to my original request for PHW. As my SA told me: the next one!


  Bag twin!!! Yah!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
A Path Authored By Other

~•~

_
•||•
_


•||•


•||•


~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunch


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 4999853


This looks so delicious and I love the layout - enjoy!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Familiar Face

~•~


“We have a new but soon to be familiar face at the covert. Artist, programmer, warrior, the list is endless. My cousin.”



“Drop me in a nest of gundarks, I never would have known. Even with the...unique...armor.”

“Did you ask the child about the egg?”



“I know you. Even without the twinkling lights and moody river in the background. Hey, kid.”



“So, what’s wrong  with our armor?”_

“_Drop me in a nest of gundarks - with a broken arm.”

“(SIGH)...pal!”
~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Avocado/garlic toast
Saffron drink


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a good news my second son got accepted to https://www.purdue.edu/ for PhD with full scholarship in mechanical engineering
> I am so happy I am still crying with joy.
> My Husband must hear us praying...
> Yesterday went to the bank to change for new bills for New Year day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987621
> 
> Today passenger seat is a mess but... please I am so happy to drive home from my husband office to be in time for lunch with the kids and today is the last day of the year.
> View attachment 4987622
> 
> I have some favorites take out dishes to invite my husband spirit and our ancestors to stay with us for the next three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987623


So happy for you!  Congratulations on your son’s acceptance!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Familiar Face
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5001891
> 
> “We have a new but soon to be familiar face at the covert. Artist, programmer, warrior, the list is endless. My cousin.”
> 
> View attachment 5001892
> 
> “Drop me in a nest of gundarks, I never would have known. Even with the...unique...armor.”
> 
> “Did you ask the child about the egg?”
> 
> View attachment 5001894
> 
> “I know you. Even without the twinkling lights and moody river in the background. Hey, kid.”
> 
> View attachment 5001893
> 
> “So, what’s wrong  with our armor?”_
> 
> “_Drop me in a nest of gundarks - with a broken arm.”
> 
> “(SIGH)...pal!”
> ~•~_​


I’m betting that her presence is going to add some additional drama.....to the drama.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m betting that her presence is going to add some additional drama.....to the drama.


Possibly...


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
A Sore Soar

~•~


“Very good. This will suit our purpose well.”

“Thank you.”



“What the transport lacks in mass, I’ve ensured that it excels in velocity and defense.”

“Very good.”



“Time for that test run.”_
.
_.

_


_“We mistakenly boarded the juveniles’ carrier!”



“Whoof - you were a little too passionate about the chowder earlier.”

“If we all shift to the left, the portable  card table can sit in that corner.”_



_“Hello there. Have we met?”

“Sorry, my brother. I’m with her.”



“Drop me in a nest of gundarks - with a broken leg.”
~•~_​


----------



## getbetterwithH

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> A Sore Soar
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5005269
> 
> “Very good. This will suit our purpose well.”
> 
> “Thank you.”
> 
> View attachment 5005276
> 
> “What the transport lacks in mass, I’ve ensured that it excels in velocity and defense.”
> 
> “Very good.”
> 
> View attachment 5005270
> 
> “Time for that test run.”_
> .
> _.
> View attachment 5005272
> _
> View attachment 5005274
> 
> _“We mistakenly boarded the juveniles’ carrier!”
> 
> View attachment 5005273
> 
> “Whoof - you were a little too passionate about the chowder earlier.”
> 
> “If we all shift to the left, the portable  card table can sit in that corner.”_
> 
> View attachment 5005275
> 
> _“Hello there. Have we met?”
> 
> “Sorry, my brother. I’m with her.”
> 
> View attachment 5005271
> 
> “Drop me in a nest of gundarks - with a broken leg.”
> ~•~_​


This is the kind of H that my husband can warm up to. Bravo, a definitiv first


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> A Sore Soar
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5005269
> 
> “Very good. This will suit our purpose well.”
> 
> “Thank you.”
> 
> View attachment 5005276
> 
> “What the transport lacks in mass, I’ve ensured that it excels in velocity and defense.”
> 
> “Very good.”
> 
> View attachment 5005270
> 
> “Time for that test run.”_
> .
> _.
> View attachment 5005272
> _
> View attachment 5005274
> 
> _“We mistakenly boarded the juveniles’ carrier!”
> 
> View attachment 5005273
> 
> “Whoof - you were a little too passionate about the chowder earlier.”
> 
> “If we all shift to the left, the portable  card table can sit in that corner.”_
> 
> View attachment 5005275
> 
> _“Hello there. Have we met?”
> 
> “Sorry, my brother. I’m with her.”
> 
> View attachment 5005271
> 
> “Drop me in a nest of gundarks - with a broken leg.”
> ~•~_​


Another stellar episode!!!


----------



## diane278

Back to the dentist. On the way home from yesterday’s appointment, I indulged in chewy caramel candy and managed to pop a crown off.  The drive there and back is much longer than the time it will take to reset it.   Oh, well....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Back to the dentist. On the way home from yesterday’s appointment, I indulged in chewy caramel candy and managed to pop a crown off.  The drive there and back is much longer than the time it will take to reset it.   Oh, well....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007508


so sad to hear about your crown!
I had a similar thing happen, went for my long overdue dental check-up told all good yay!!! (delighted as hadn't been for almost a year due to all our lockdowns-they only started doing non emergency appointments a couple of weeks ago)
3 days later eating my lunch a bit of an old filling popped out!
Back to the dentist tomorrow to get that replaced   !
Love your bag! You have the most exquisite bag collection I love them all.


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> so sad to hear about your crown!
> I had a similar thing happen, went for my long overdue dental check-up told all good yay!!! (delighted as hadn't been for almost a year due to all our lockdowns-they only started doing non emergency appointments a couple of weeks ago)
> 3 days later eating my lunch a bit of an old filling popped out!
> Back to the dentist tomorrow to get that replaced   !
> Love your bag! You have the most exquisite bag collection I love them all.



Thank you for your generous words.

Although I hated going to the dentist as a child, I now feel like I‘ve hit the dentist lottery. I’ve been friends with my dentist for about 25 years....including several years before he became a dentist. Considering I’ve never been billed, it occurs to me that, after all these years, he may have enabled a bag or two!  Hmmm...now I like him even more!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you for your generous words.
> 
> Although I hated going to the dentist as a child, I now feel like I‘ve hit the dentist lottery. I’ve been friends with my dentist for about 25 years....including several years before he became a dentist. Considering I’ve never been billed, it occurs to me that, after all these years, he may have enabled a bag or two!  Hmmm...now I like him even more!


OMG I myself LOVE my dentist(s) - finding a good dental practice is as important as a good physician.  But he’s never charged you???? Lottery city!!!!!!  Good for you! (And your bag collection.)


----------



## sf_newyorker

When it comes to dentists, I thought I was the only one who doesn’t switch often. I’ve been with same dentist, business now managed by his daughter, in San Francisco, since I was a teenager with braces. As far as commitment, I live in NY and fly back to SF for my appointments. For obvious reasons, it’s been over a year since my last appointment and I’m trying to be so good by brushing, flossing, rinsing and gargling like a mad woman. I cannot wait until I feel safe enough to travel cross country again. And no, even with referrals, I’m not inclined to visit a new local dentist.


----------



## Genie27

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> A Path Authored By Other
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 4999544
> _
> •||•
> _
> View attachment 4999542
> 
> •||•
> View attachment 4999543
> 
> •||•
> View attachment 4999545
> 
> ~•~_​


I have someone who wants to come along too...

This is my new covid hobby...


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I have someone who wants to come along too...
> 
> This is my new covid hobby...


That’s adorable...and amazing! I hope you share more....


----------



## sf_newyorker

Genie27 said:


> I have someone who wants to come along too...
> 
> This is my new covid hobby...


Happy to have you come along. We can establish a parallel universe


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Living Up to the Name, pt. 1

~•~


“Nothing quite like chasing stars and dodging solar winds, right?”



“Better yet - next time, don’t touch the ship controls.”



“A little patience, pal. You’ll be flying on your own soon enough.”
.
.
<<EARLIER>>
.
.



“I cannot reveal the source but I have access codes!”

“In other words, you hacked into something.”

((*MEH*))



“They say it’s a juveniles’ carrier.”



“A juveniles’ carrier it will be.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

A short stop at the grocery store.  My Medor was purchased used and already had ‘patina‘ (marks). Turns out it was a great choice, as I can’t tell my marks from the preexisting ones. I never give it a thought, which is more relaxed than I am about the Verrou, as it’s still perfect.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Living Up to the Name, pt. 1
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5008864
> 
> “Nothing quite like chasing stars and dodging solar winds, right?”
> 
> View attachment 5008863
> 
> “Better yet - next time, don’t touch the ship controls.”
> 
> View attachment 5008868
> 
> “A little patience, pal. You’ll be flying on your own soon enough.”
> .
> .
> <<EARLIER>>
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 5008865
> 
> “I cannot reveal the source but I have access codes!”
> 
> “In other words, you hacked into something.”
> 
> ((*MEH*))
> 
> View attachment 5008866
> 
> “They say it’s a juveniles’ carrier.”
> 
> View attachment 5008867
> 
> “A juveniles’ carrier it will be.”
> ~•~_​



I wanna go! When you get around to a Senior’s Carrier, please save me a seat.....


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> I wanna go! When you get around to a Senior’s Carrier, please save me a seat.....


What would a seniors carrier be anyway...a HAC ?


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> What would a seniors carrier be anyway...a HAC ?


Perhaps.....I really have no idea   All I know is that if a seat was available I’d grab it!


----------



## tlamdang08

A Rainy day...
Watching my favorite cooking show, watermelon orange smoothies 
, my fur baby...


----------



## diane278

It’s clear that I love potato wedges and that I have a “healthy” appetite. And, for the record, I’m still putting the Passifolia in the dishwasher.


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> I wanna go! When you get around to a Senior’s Carrier, please save me a seat.....


I wanna go too!


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> Happy to have you come along. We can establish a parallel universe


This is the way!


----------



## tlamdang08

I just notice that the leather straps from H.com have dropped around 200 for the canvas and around 150/200 for the leather strap that I want. The question is should I have it ? 
I try to buy things that I need, not what I want , but so hard to keep my mind out of it.

Breakfast with coffee and brownie/jam/whipped topping
	

		
			
		

		
	



Spring is around the corner, the daffodil are coming out


And matching my jacket 


Have a good Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## lastnametea

tlamdang08 said:


> I just notice that the leather straps from H.com have dropped around 200 for the canvas and around 150/200 for the leather strap that I want. The question is should I have it ?
> I try to buy things that I need, not what I want , but so hard to keep my mind out of it.
> 
> Breakfast with coffee and brownie/jam/whipped topping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013850
> 
> Spring is around the corner, the daffodil are coming out
> View attachment 5013851
> 
> And matching my jacket
> View attachment 5013856
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone!!!


Leather straps? For watches?

Breafast looks delicious in H Deco and that sunset! Oooh lovely!


Edit: Ooooh! you meant bag straps, I think.


----------



## tlamdang08

lastnametea said:


> Leather straps? For watches?
> 
> Breafast looks delicious in H Deco and that sunset! Oooh lovely!
> 
> 
> Edit: Ooooh! you meant bag straps, I think.


Thank you.
Yup, bag strap.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Another Chance 

~•~


“Impressive.”_



_“Last time I checked, a speeder bike couldn’t get through the entrance of the auxiliary wing.”



“This hangar holds surprises. It requires only some attention and a chance.”

“All the kid talks about is this place. And the egg.”



“My cousin brings him here often after class. In fact, your kid’s a budding artist with a penchant for stealing ship manuals.”

“Careful. He’s liable to use the 
information against you. How about that egg?”



“This is the way - to the egg.”



“It’s rare the egg receives an esteemed visitor...”



“...such as the star system’s best dad.”



“It’s actually a thousand star systems.”_
~•~​


----------



## momoc

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Another Chance
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5014079
> 
> “Impressive.”_
> 
> View attachment 5014083
> 
> _“Last time I checked, a speeder bike couldn’t get through the entrance of the auxiliary wing.”
> 
> View attachment 5014080
> 
> “This hangar holds surprises. It requires only some attention and a chance.”
> 
> “All the kid talks about is this place. And the egg.”
> 
> View attachment 5014081
> 
> “My cousin brings him here often after class. In fact, your kid’s a budding artist with a penchant for stealing ship manuals.”
> 
> “Careful. He’s liable to use the
> information against you. How about that egg?”
> 
> View attachment 5014082
> 
> “This is the way - to the egg.”
> 
> View attachment 5014086
> 
> “It’s rare the egg receives an esteemed visitor...”
> 
> View attachment 5014084
> 
> “...such as the star system’s best dad.”
> 
> View attachment 5014085
> 
> “It’s actually a thousand star systems.”_
> ~•~​



Twins on the Twilly! Trust H to convince me getting something that’s in colors I’ve never thought of liking.


----------



## momoc

However, even H can be upstaged...

I bought a new H watch recently and have been wearing it nonstop. But on the same day I did a Costco run and found the large size baby yoda plush on sale. Out of my purchases that day, that’s the one I am most happy about




Dog for scale!


----------



## etoupebirkin

momoc said:


> However, even H can be upstaged...
> 
> I bought a new H watch recently and have been wearing it nonstop. But on the same day I did a Costco run and found the large size baby yoda plush on sale. Out of my purchases that day, that’s the one I am most happy about
> 
> View attachment 5014710
> 
> 
> Dog for scale!
> View attachment 5014711


Well, your dog beats everything. What a sweet face!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

@momoc - Well, kind of a twin...my fur-nephew in sunny California 




And to stay on topic, and for International Women’s Day (which should be celebrated every single day) -


----------



## tlamdang08

Springtime


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well, I looked at Passafolia plates today. I suppose it’s only a matter of time until I break down.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today I was at the outdoor mall to shop and to have lunch with friends.
My feeling was Weird....

Anyway, my BBB30 was with me today, I needed her to hold my extra scarf, gloves...


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Today I was at the outdoor mall to shop and to have lunch with friends.
> My feeling was Weird....
> 
> Anyway, my BBB30 was with me today, I needed her to hold my extra scarf, gloves...
> 
> View attachment 5016952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016954



Hope you enjoyed your lunch.  I love how you wrapped the H ribbons around the handles!  Ingenious!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Springtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016258


Love the photography...like a magazine spread


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Hope you enjoyed your lunch.  I love how you wrapped the H ribbons around the handles!  Ingenious!


  Thank you, my feeling was weird but I was glad that I got out


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Love the photography...like a magazine spread


Thanks for your sweetness


----------



## tlamdang08

A raining morning with coffee and dumpling apple pie


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Today I was at the outdoor mall to shop and to have lunch with friends.
> My feeling was Weird....
> 
> Anyway, my BBB30 was with me today, I needed her to hold my extra scarf, gloves...
> 
> View attachment 5016952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016954


If I ever become 200lbs, it is all your and Diane's fault.


----------



## etoupebirkin

meowlett said:


> If I ever become 200lbs, it is all your and Diane's fault.


I hear you. I’ve cut out all processed sugar, most carbs, and alcohol in an effort to love my COVID pounds. These food pics make me sigh. But I am down 3 notches in my weightlifter’s belt.


----------



## diane278

Among other things, today I ate an entire box of crackers.
So now I’m feeling like I need to do penance on my rowing machine...
wait....no......false alarm.
I’m staying on the couch...and having a glass of wine.


Does Hermès make wine glasses? I’m pretty sure they’d get a lot of use around here....


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Among other things, today I ate an entire box of crackers.
> So now I’m feeling like I need to do penance on my rowing machine...
> wait....no......false alarm.
> I’m staying on the couch...and having a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> Does Hermès make wine glasses? I’m pretty sure they’d get a lot of use around here....


I am here to enable.  They certainly sell wine glasses.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I am here to enable.  They certainly sell wine glasses.



Thank you! I’ve used the Passifolia coffee mugs quite a bit but have only used the plates occasionally.  But wine glasses will be frequent flyers around here.  We’re still in the US purple tier......


----------



## meowlett

Since I am here, might as well post some pictures to "retaliate" on the calories...

The crazy cowprinted animal



Puppers eating steaks to celebrate my old boy in heaven's birthday.






A nutty Irishman drink



Need to slow down and smell a rose



My Queen in her bed



Endless Road with one of my favorite pieces of music


----------



## diane278

What’s the nutty Irishman drink? That whip cream on top is calling my name.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> What’s the nutty Irishman drink? That whip cream on top is calling my name.


According to DH, it is hot coffee plus equal parts of Bailey, Jameson (cold brew preferred) and Frangelico.  Topped with optional whip cream.

And here is how I make it...
I add a dash of Jameson and Frangelico (the nutty part).  And I add a generous amount of Bailey (to make it @diane278 compatible).  And there is nothing optional about the whip cream.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

meowlett said:


> Since I am here, might as well post some pictures to "retaliate" on the calories...
> 
> The crazy cowprinted animal
> View attachment 5018442
> 
> 
> Puppers eating steaks to celebrate my old boy in heaven's birthday.
> View attachment 5018443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018444
> 
> 
> A nutty Irishman drink
> View attachment 5018446
> 
> 
> Need to slow down and smell a rose
> View attachment 5018447
> 
> 
> My Queen in her bed
> View attachment 5018450
> 
> 
> Endless Road with one of my favorite pieces of music
> View attachment 5018451


These pictures have made my day! thank you for posting them-I'm so besotted with the one of your Queen in her bed! its the best paring ever!


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Among other things, today I ate an entire box of crackers.
> So now I’m feeling like I need to do penance on my rowing machine...
> wait....no......false alarm.
> I’m staying on the couch...and having a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> Does Hermès make wine glasses? I’m pretty sure they’d get a lot of use around here....



They do via Saint Louis (which is their subsidiary)! I believe your Hermes SA should be able to order them for you. I've totally looked into this myself


----------



## diane278

momoc said:


> They do via Saint Louis (which is their subsidiary)! I believe your Hermes SA should be able to order them for you. I've totally looked into this myself


Thank you! I’ll text her.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Useful Lessons

~•~


“Sparkly heart on. Nonsensical holograms sent. Focus now, juvenile-child-juvenile.”



“Let’s go over this once more. Pay attention.”



“Optimum performance requires the recalibration of the following.”



“Step B35, subset Etain. Or step C18, subset Etoupe, if step B35 is at thirty percent. Or step K25, subset Gris, if combined output exceeds step...”



“Dank farrik! This stuff shouldn’t be taught!”

(*Meh...eh...MEH*)



“Ah, good.”

(*MEH...MEH...meh*)_



_(*Meh...eh*)

“And...that’s right, juvenile.”



“Never factored those steps. You’re not a bad teacher, juvenile.”



“Think your dad will let me ‘watch’ you again sometime soon?”
~•~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Useful Lessons
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5019189
> 
> “Sparkly heart on. Nonsensical holograms sent. Focus now, juvenile-child-juvenile.”
> 
> View attachment 5019190
> 
> “Let’s go over this once more. Pay attention.”
> 
> View attachment 5019191
> 
> “Optimum performance requires the recalibration of the following.”
> 
> View attachment 5019192
> 
> “Step B35, subset Etain. Or step C18, subset Etoupe, if step B35 is at thirty percent. Or step K25, subset Gris, if combined output exceeds step...”
> 
> View attachment 5019193
> 
> “Dank farrik! This stuff shouldn’t be taught!”
> 
> (*Meh...eh...MEH*)
> 
> View attachment 5019194
> 
> “Ah, good.”
> 
> (*MEH...MEH...meh*)_
> 
> View attachment 5019197
> 
> _(*Meh...eh*)
> 
> “And...that’s right, juvenile.”
> 
> View attachment 5019196
> 
> “Never factored those steps. You’re not a bad teacher, juvenile.”
> 
> View attachment 5019195
> 
> “Think your dad will let me ‘watch’ you again sometime soon?”
> ~•~_​



For some reason, this reminds me of me trying to figure out Common Core math.


----------



## diane278

> _Step B35, subset Etain. Or step C18, subset Etoupe, if step B35 is at thirty percent. Or step K25, subset Gris, combined output exceeds *diane278’s mathematical abilities. *_



Hard to believe NASA never recruited me, right?


----------



## diane278

Craved Ceviche....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
...?...

~•~


“You feel that?”

“A palpable ripple.”

“Could be the juveniles. I hear they don’t properly process meals.”



.



“Blast it...”

“What in the Maker...”

“You’re pocket-sized. In times of danger, I can stick you and the kid in my side holsters.”



.




“Keep walking.”



.



“We all agree - it was the chowder. We all had that chowder at first meal!”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> ...?...
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5022668
> 
> “You feel that?”
> 
> “A palpable ripple.”
> 
> “Could be the juveniles. I hear they don’t properly process meals.”
> 
> View attachment 5022669
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022670
> 
> “Blast it...”
> 
> “What in the Maker...”
> 
> “You’re pocket-sized. In times of danger, I can stick you and the kid in my side holsters.”
> 
> View attachment 5022671
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022672
> 
> 
> “Keep walking.”
> 
> View attachment 5022673
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022674
> 
> “We all agree - it was the chowder. We all had that chowder at first meal!”
> ~•~_​


Love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

This was at noon, ready for church


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> ...?...
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5022668
> 
> “You feel that?”
> 
> “A palpable ripple.”
> 
> “Could be the juveniles. I hear they don’t properly process meals.”
> 
> View attachment 5022669
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022670
> 
> “Blast it...”
> 
> “What in the Maker...”
> 
> “You’re pocket-sized. In times of danger, I can stick you and the kid in my side holsters.”
> 
> View attachment 5022671
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022672
> 
> 
> “Keep walking.”
> 
> View attachment 5022673
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5022674
> 
> “We all agree - it was the chowder. We all had that chowder at first meal!”
> ~•~_​


and my favourite scarf in the background wow!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> This was at noon, ready for church
> 
> View attachment 5022802


Oh! you look lovely! I adore your dress its so beautiful.
You have such lovely style in your home, food,and clothing choices


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh! you look lovely! I adore your dress its so beautiful.
> You have such lovely style in your home, food,and clothing choices


Thank you very much


----------



## tlamdang08

Rice noodles soup with pork, cassava cake, orange juice (orange from my dad’s garden)


----------



## momoc

Guess who just bought a label maker...




And off topic - but couldn’t resist. The urge to label ALL THE THINGS is real!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Guess who just bought a label maker...
> 
> View attachment 5025947
> 
> 
> And off topic - but couldn’t resist. The urge to label ALL THE THINGS is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025948


So cute


----------



## Gnuj

momoc said:


> Guess who just bought a label maker...
> 
> View attachment 5025947
> 
> 
> And off topic - but couldn’t resist. The urge to label ALL THE THINGS is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025948


So sweet and calm.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Learning to Let Go

~•~


“This is a huge star system and your world is getting bigger, kid.”



“You have new friends...places to visit for the first time or the tenth.”



“And a growing motley family happy to look after you.”



“But, don’t forget...”



“...you’ll always be my pal.”
~•~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Learning to Let Go
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5026257
> 
> “This is a huge star system and your world is getting bigger, kid.”
> 
> View attachment 5026261
> 
> “You have new friends...places to visit for the first time or the tenth.”
> 
> View attachment 5026258
> 
> “And a growing motley family happy to look after you.”
> 
> View attachment 5026259
> 
> “But, don’t forget...”
> 
> View attachment 5026260
> 
> “...you’ll always be my pal.”
> ~•~_​



Awww, this one hit home as I'm preparing myself for when my DS leaves for college this fall.  It's going to be hard, but I will need to learn to let go....


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Awww, this one hit home as I'm preparing myself for when my DS leaves for college this fall.  It's going to be hard, but I will need to learn to let go....


Hugs!


----------



## diane278

momoc said:


> Guess who just bought a label maker...
> 
> View attachment 5025947
> 
> 
> And off topic - but couldn’t resist. The urge to label ALL THE THINGS is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025948


I understand....



I’ve been thinking about changing the black shoes boxes over to white or tan ones, but making all new labels is daunting....


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning everyone    Breakfast yet?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Morning everyone    Breakfast yet?
> View attachment 5026747



I had oatmeal for breakfast, too, but yours looks MUCH more appetizing than mine!


----------



## meowlett

Extremely grumpy after her bath today.


----------



## luckylove

meowlett said:


> Extremely grumpy after her bath today.
> View attachment 5027098


...yet still irresistibly cute!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

oop


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I understand....
> View attachment 5026734
> View attachment 5026735
> 
> I’ve been thinking about changing the black shoes boxes over to white or tan ones, but making all new labels is daunting....


I love this! Where did you find these boxes? I'd love to do this in white!


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this! Where did you find these boxes? I'd love to do this in white!


I order them from https://www.uline.com/
They come in white gloss, black gloss and in Kraft paper.  They come in both men’s and women’s sizes. I use both sizes as I need the larger (men’s) size for my hiking boots.


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I order them from https://www.uline.com/
> They come in white gloss, black gloss and in Kraft paper.  They come in both men’s and women’s sizes. I use both sizes as I need the larger (men’s) size for my hiking boots.


You have made me so happy - thank you!


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> You have made me so happy - thank you!


You’re welcome!....I find it addictive. The organizing supplies are amazing. Check out the gift boxes....not to mention the basic paper, handled bags.....


----------



## diane278

One of my favorite combinations: frozen blueberries and vanilla yogurt. 
(I’m still putting the Passifolia in the dishwasher (top rack; china wash) but it’s holding up fine.)


----------



## tlamdang08

morning and lunch for a no meat day
My baby fur had a fun morNing chasing the bee around.


----------



## tlamdang08

@diane278 i love your frozen blueberries and yogurt so this was yesterday snack
Mine are yogurt and granola chips and mix nuts


This is breakfast today
Birds are chirping, breeze of spring, clouds and beautiful weather...


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> @diane278 i love your frozen blueberries and yogurt so this was yesterday snack
> Mine are yogurt and granola chips and mix nuts
> View attachment 5029489
> 
> This is breakfast today
> Birds are chirping, breeze of spring, clouds and beautiful weather...
> View attachment 5029490


Your snack looks delicious, too!  You have a real knack for presentation. Everything always looks so elegant....


----------



## getbetterwithH

Winter is coming, or rather coming back. Good thing my down jackets and silk scarves are not all at the dry cleaner‘s yet. We just returned from an extended walk. This carre is vintage and I sadly don‘t remember the name. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Croisette7

getbetterwithH said:


> Winter is coming, or rather coming back. Good thing my down jackets and silk scarves are not all at the dry cleaner‘s yet. We just returned from an extended walk. This carre is vintage and I sadly don‘t remember the name. Enjoy your weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029515


The name is PAVOIS and you look great!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Croisette7 said:


> The name is PAVOIS and you look great!


Thank you! And thanks for sorting out the name 
I’m an icicle now but we met the neighbors and couldn’t stop chatting over the fence. we are nearing the end of the 5th month of lockdown (no end in sight due to catastrophic vaccination coordination), and I’m basically a chatterbox whenever we see someone we know while outside.


----------



## Croisette7

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you! And thanks for sorting out the name
> I’m an icicle now but we met the neighbors and couldn’t stop chatting over the fence. we are nearing the end of the 5th month of lockdown (no end in sight due to catastrophic vaccination coordination), and I’m basically a chatterbox whenever we see someone we know while outside.


You‘re so welcome ... you‘re not alone, our next lockdown takes place again ... so good to have tPF.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Croisette7 said:


> You‘re so welcome ... you‘re not alone, our next lockdown takes place again ... so good to have tPF.


Ah, I’ll say you must be in France, if I read the clues right


----------



## tlamdang08

I did not have any credit for the beautiful season bbq belly porks   Meaning free of works for the dinner.


----------



## diane278

I got up late and went straight for a green drink.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Sleepover: Sector SW

~•~_


_“The kid doesn’t need me anymore.”

“Don’t be dramatic. You’re his world.”



“Didn’t bother to look back when I left him with his friends.”

“Sit down. The covert is looking to augment its fleet. We’ve exciting rotational values to review.”



“Marched straight into the Krayt room without a wave.”

“Do we add another K28 gunship, or do we go for the K25 light bomber outfitted with kyber.”



“Unless we intend to bypass regulators and go straight to black market, kyber is sanctioned in these parts.”

“Oh. You are paying attention.”



“It may surprise you but I listen to every word you say...and don’t say.”

“Look, he was probably too excited and overwhelmed by this new experience. His first night away with his friends...”



“...and he’s only on the opposite section  of the covert, not too far.”

“Far enough that I can’t detect his little snores.”



“Hah - dank farrik! Do you want me to tuck you in later?”



“Depends...do you snore?”
•_​


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I got up late and went straight for a green drink.
> 
> View attachment 5030674


Today iI don't feel like eating. I had coffee, 1 big cup 
Then I got chickenfried, now lemon grass+ginger


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Sleepover: Sector SW
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 5031035
> 
> _“The kid doesn’t need me anymore.”
> 
> “Don’t be dramatic. You’re his world.”
> 
> View attachment 5031034
> 
> “Didn’t bother to look back when I left him with his friends.”
> 
> “Sit down. The covert is looking to augment its fleet. We’ve exciting rotational values to review.”
> 
> View attachment 5031041
> 
> “Marched straight into the Krayt room without a wave.”
> 
> “Do we add another K28 gunship, or do we go for the K25 light bomber outfitted with kyber.”
> 
> View attachment 5031036
> 
> “Unless we intend to bypass regulators and go straight to black market, kyber is sanctioned in these parts.”
> 
> “Oh. You are paying attention.”
> 
> View attachment 5031038
> 
> “It may surprise you but I listen to every word you say...and don’t say.”
> 
> “Look, he was probably too excited and overwhelmed by this new experience. His first night away with his friends...”
> 
> View attachment 5031037
> 
> “...and he’s only on the opposite section  of the covert, not too far.”
> 
> “Far enough that I can’t detect his little snores.”
> 
> View attachment 5031039
> 
> “Hah - dank farrik! Do you want me to tuck you in later?”
> 
> View attachment 5031040
> 
> “Depends...do you snore?”
> •_​


OMG I love the couch!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Sleepover Sectors: SE, N & SW

~•~_










•


•




.


_“Impossible. Kyber mixed in? One of us will have to stay over in the Anoat system tonight.”

~•~_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Finding the One

~•~
	

		
			
		

		
	



“There she is, New Guy. Who better to guide than your highly exceptional cousin?”

“Why am I here? And why am I still New Guy? She’s newer than me.”

“I’m highly exceptional.”



“Look around, cousin. Just as your armor and weaponry became a part of you...so will this article.”

“You’re at a major turning point if you plan to stay the course, New Guy.”

“Why can’t I stay the course without having to do this?”



“It was daunting but not impossible for me, New Guy. I understood the need and the importance. Simply landed at H-MParsec and stated: ‘Pardon me, vendor, can you assist?”

“Poor man, your dad. At the mercy of the vendor. Likely they stripped him of all his credits.”



“Why can’t I just borrow your carrier? The child has formed an attachment to it and will be comfortable in it while under my watch.”

“Maybe because it’s my carrier, my ‘a la carte’ article as the vendor indicated. Maybe I, too, have an attachment to it.”



“I say again, cousin: look around. You’ve the opportunity to select your own a la carte carrier directly from the source. Surely something here will become a part of you.”

“Yeah, okay, pal. The kid’s excited to try a new carrier.”

“Dank...huh. Would the third or fourth pattern from the right clash with my armor?”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

...a late breakfast of coffee & quiche.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Silence Sings

~•~


“.....”
“.....?”
“.......!”
“.....?!”_



_“I’ll go first. Without being specific, I used a spear belonging to one of you to fish something out of raw sewage.”

“I chose not to refuel the K28 gunship after flying to the Anoat System. Just because.”

“I added ‘spice’ to the chowder served two days ago.”



“That spice caused me to expel certain contents into the Egg.”

“Does your cousin know that?”

“Not all of us can be respectable like you, ‘Dad’.”

“He’s not that respectable. I can tell you stories past...and present.”



“These are not the confessions I’m after. You all do not let me forget my choice of the covert’s ground treatment. I called you here to get your opinions on this filtration system, characteristics of which directly affect your sectors of the covert.”

“Huh.”

“Oh.”

“Sssshhhh...”



“.....”
“.....?”
“......!”
“.....?!”

~•~_​


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I only asked DD to turn on my espresso machine for me this morning, and she decided to have my cappuccino ready by the time I came downstairs. She was apologetic for it not looking perfect, and I told her that this is more than perfect for 12-year-old.


----------



## diane278

@sf_newyorker, I went out to pick up some olive oil and walked past a toy store window and this happened:



And to think I’d never have recognized him without your wonderful stories! I mean, really, how could I go home without him?  He’s a husky boy but very easily carried around in my Evie (that I adapted into a child carrier).


----------



## PANda_USC

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I only asked DD to turn on my espresso machine for me this morning, and she decided to have my cappuccino ready by the time I came downstairs. She was apologetic for it not looking perfect, and I told her that this is more than perfect for 12-year-old.
> 
> View attachment 5038194


So sweet and thoughtful!


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to my linen collection when the weather are 70 today   
drop my daughter off at work.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> @sf_newyorker, I went out to pick up some olive oil and walked past a toy store window and this happened:
> View attachment 5039056
> 
> 
> And to think I’d never have recognized him without your wonderful stories! I mean, really, how could I go home without him?  He’s a husky boy but very easily carried around in my Evie (that I adapted into a child carrier).



Yes! As Darth Vader would say: “Join me.”




tlamdang08 said:


> Back to my linen collection when the weather are 70 today
> drop my daughter off at work.



I love love your K25 and made the important decision to eventually ask for a K25 as my second quota for the year, if I’m lucky. I thought about another K28, but etoupe/etain GHW Togo retourne in the smaller size makes me . I have my monthly visit to H coming up this weekend. Maybe I’ll bring it up with my SA then.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> morning and lunch for a no meat day
> My baby fur had a fun morNing chasing the bee around.
> View attachment 5028153
> 
> View attachment 5028320


Is that a grotto in your garden?


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Is that a grotto in your garden?


 I wish !!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Ms. Bubblegum, Ms. Jaune Ambre, Ms. Malachite, and Ms. Craie, all members of one household, hosting a "slumber party" while sheltering in place! Stay healthy and safe, y'all!


----------



## diane278

PANda_USC said:


> Ms. Bubblegum, Ms. Jaune Ambre, Ms. Malachite, and Ms. Craie, all members of one household, hosting a "slumber party" while sheltering in place! Stay healthy and safe, y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040161


The bags look gorgeous on that stunning floral duvet (?)


----------



## Hillychristie

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Sleepover: Sector SW
> 
> ~•~_
> View attachment 5031035
> 
> _“The kid doesn’t need me anymore.”
> 
> “Don’t be dramatic. You’re his world.”
> 
> View attachment 5031034
> 
> “Didn’t bother to look back when I left him with his friends.”
> 
> “Sit down. The covert is looking to augment its fleet. We’ve exciting rotational values to review.”
> 
> View attachment 5031041
> 
> “Marched straight into the Krayt room without a wave.”
> 
> “Do we add another K28 gunship, or do we go for the K25 light bomber outfitted with kyber.”
> 
> View attachment 5031036
> 
> “Unless we intend to bypass regulators and go straight to black market, kyber is sanctioned in these parts.”
> 
> “Oh. You are paying attention.”
> 
> View attachment 5031038
> 
> “It may surprise you but I listen to every word you say...and don’t say.”
> 
> “Look, he was probably too excited and overwhelmed by this new experience. His first night away with his friends...”
> 
> View attachment 5031037
> 
> “...and he’s only on the opposite section  of the covert, not too far.”
> 
> “Far enough that I can’t detect his little snores.”
> 
> View attachment 5031039
> 
> “Hah - dank farrik! Do you want me to tuck you in later?”
> 
> View attachment 5031040
> 
> “Depends...do you snore?”
> •_​


Love your "couch"


----------



## diane278

Not only have I stopped cutting up my fruit myself, this morning I am too lazy to put it into a bowl sitting right in front of me.  Instead, I‘m standing at the kitchen counter eating out of the container and reading tpf on my iPad.


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning 
...


----------



## Nahreen

My new sofa arrived yesterday. My H blanket works fine I think. I love this porcelain. It makes me happy looking at it. Happy Easter.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Thinking Outside of Boxes

~•~


“Keep an open mind. In my travels from one side of the galaxy to the other, I saw similar structures populated by very happy people.”




“Keep an open mind, cousin. Give it a chance.”




“Behold the vertical wonder!”




“Imagine it as our seasonal covert at the turn of the Equinox.”




“Imagine traders displaying their wares and exotic beasts baying in this very square!”




“It’s missing something...”

“I think I know...an entire side of the structure, for a start.”




“Hold on to your helmet. Except woman and man with juvenile...you two can’t seem to keep your, um, helmets, on. My bid is in, and the Board meets at the next double wolf moon!”




“Hey, Big Blue, don’t you think it could get drafty fairy quickly in that place?”

“What’s the deal about keeping your helmets on?”
~•~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Thinking Outside of Boxes
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5042037
> 
> “Keep an open mind. In my travels from one side of the galaxy to the other, I saw similar structures populated by very happy people.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042042
> 
> “Keep an open mind, cousin. Give it a chance.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042038
> 
> “Behold the vertical wonder!”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042035
> 
> “Imagine it as our seasonal covert at the turn of the Equinox.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042036
> 
> “Imagine traders displaying their wares and exotic beasts baying in this very square!”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042039
> 
> “It’s missing something...”
> 
> “I think I know...an entire side of the structure, for a start.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042041
> 
> “Hold on to your helmet. Except woman and man with juvenile...you two can’t seem to keep your, um, helmets, on. My bid is in, and the Board meets at the next double wolf moon!”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042040
> 
> “Hey, Big Blue, don’t you think it could get drafty fairy quickly in that place?”
> 
> “What’s the deal about keeping your helmets on?”
> ~•~_​



Wow, it is a vertical wonder!  What a great set!

Btw, I feel like your posts are speaking to me.  There have been things going on with me lately where I need to remember to "keep an open mind."


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Wow, it is a vertical wonder!  What a great set!
> 
> Btw, I feel like your posts are speaking to me.  There have been things going on with me lately where I need to remember to "keep an open mind."



I also feel like @sf_newyorker was sending me a message. My interpretation is that we all need to learn how to live together....
I was out for awhile today and I saw a number of people not wearing masks, so I see the wearing of the helmets representing wearing face masks....
I’d love all these posts assembled into a book....


----------



## sf_newyorker

@loh @diane278 - It warms this jaded tough city girl heart that the posts speak to you. I admit that as much joy as I derive from creating them, the process continues to be my form of self-therapy. And I do occasionally project  but try to veil my intent in an ambiguous way.

And book form? Maybe!


----------



## diane278

Happy Easter! 
...this didn’t turn out like I thought it would...oh,well.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Egg On

~•~


.


.


	

		
			
		

		
	
~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Easter to all!!!!


----------



## Lilikay

tlamdang08 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am at the denying stage. My mental is against the fact that my Husband has gone forever.
> I want to cry out loud but I can't.
> I want to clean up the house but my kids keep everything nice and neat.
> I want to iron his clothes but his clothes are done a few days ago.
> I am sitting in my kitchen and usually, at this time my kitchen will have some sense of baked goods- now is empty. I am having a bottle of Ensure-the ernegy drink- which is my meal of a day, every day so far.
> I am still wearing our wedding ring and looking at his wedding ring in my thump. Again no tear but I can hear my heart shattered into many pieces.
> I am wearing the Juste Un Clou that was the last set of jewelry that he bought for me a week before he died. He has never bought any set for me before. Normally I would have a ring, then later earing, then if I was insisted that I needed a whole set then he would come in pick up a bracelet or bangle to match the set. So he did the set at this time for me just like he knew he would not be able to buy later.
> The autopsy result came in He was somehow suffocated and Covid got him at that time. So there were no heart problems no worry that my kids would get it but my mind still has a big question mark why he got suffocated? Maybe God is the only one to know the real answer.
> I have lost a few lbs finally. My hair is getting more grey than ever.
> Yesterday I brought his clothes to the funeral home and forgot to bring him a Rosary. I drove 2hour and 30 mins back and forth and my mind was empty, my youngest was a quiet sleeper for once. I got the road all to myself.
> Today is cloudy...I decided to keep his ring as a necklace pendant and to keep him close to my heart. But his rings plus mine are getting heavy....
> 
> View attachment 4939124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939125


Dear @tlamdang08, I just saw the status on your profile and looked up to find out what had happened to your DH.
I haven’t been around too much, so I’m sorry I didn’t reach out to you before.
Just wanted to send you my love. It’s all so sad and sudden and I can’t even begin to imagine how hard it must have been for you and your family! I hope you can find peace and happiness in your life again.
Xx


----------



## tlamdang08

Leileka said:


> Dear @tlamdang08, I just saw the status on your profile and looked up to find out what had happened to your DH.
> I haven’t been around too much, so I’m sorry I didn’t reach out to you before.
> Just wanted to send you my love. It’s all so sad and sudden and I can’t even begin to imagine how hard it must have been for you and your family! I hope you can find peace and happiness in your life again.
> Xx


Thank you so much for reaching out. I am glad that I join the TPF and receive so much care from all over the world. Thank you, everyone and May God keeps you and your family happy and the best of health.


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy morning breeze - fresh spring feel like


----------



## diane278

My neighbor makes a great cream of broccoli soup.  I saved some from yesterday and had it this morning....


----------



## tlamdang08

A church member gave me her favorite fish dish (mackerel with pineapple )
I used to have this when I was young. 
I don't have French baguette so I eat with potato sandwich slices.
This is my brunch.


----------



## tlamdang08

OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.    

Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Tlamdang, Sending you my biggest and warmest virtual hug to you.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Dreams are where I see and hear my parents again. No matter the context/content or how I feel after I awake, they are gifts. I hope you receive many more of these gifts in the coming days, months and years.


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Hi tlamdang08,

What a wonderful dream and an incredible gift for your DH to visit you. Definitely a cherish moment. Virtual hugs to you and your children.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


I cried as I read this.  Big hugs to you.

I am sure that we will meet our loved ones again some day.  But that doesn't make the temporary separation any easier.  Please take great care of yourself.  Our loved ones want us to enjoy our time here.


----------



## Tina_Bina

My H blanket


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Sending you warmth and love on this special day.


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Tears are sometimes necessary for your mental health.  Big virtual hug to you and take care of yourself!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Dreams are where I see and hear my parents again. No matter the context/content or how I feel after I awake, they are gifts. I hope you receive many more of these gifts in the coming days, months and years.





Hermes Zen said:


> Hi tlamdang08,
> 
> What a wonderful dream and an incredible gift for your DH to visit you. Definitely a cherish moment. Virtual hugs to you and your children.  Thank you for sharing.





Perja said:


> Sending you warmth and love on this special day.





Bagaholic222 said:


> Tears are sometimes necessary for your mental health.  Big virtual hug to you and take care of yourself!


Thank you, everyone, and Thank you for all of the virtual hugs   
I have completed a day without him in happiness and thinking that all the warm hugs that you all send to me making me a happier person and give me the strength to keep walking on my path.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Your husband is with you...always.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your husband is with you...always.


Indeed, I believe it!!!


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672



So glad that you got to see him in your dreams. Thank you for sharing with us. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Moment

~•~


“Big Blue can have his open structure. I’m moving in here. Synth leather with titanium from the Old Republic Era.” 




“Move in here? Won’t you miss me?”



“Hah! You want me to choose between you or this AT-ST Raider?”_




_“When you frame it that way, how can I compete with a hunk of junk.”

“Hunk of junk in your eyes. Inexpressibly valuable in mine.”



“Like me.”

“Like this Corellian freighter! Our archives may hold a shameless bounty of information and renderings of these archaic beauties. But that doesn’t compare to having these original scaled models in front of you.”



“Where was it again?”



“Here! Since there’s no jet pack in my near future, what do you think about retractable crystal back blades?”

“I’d like to drop you in a nest of gundarks.”



“To think this collection was abandoned and neglected in some warlord’s subterranean back chamber.”

“And now we’ve the opportunity to view it before the collection transfers hands.”



“Better and less dangerous hands, I hope.”
•
•_
​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Moment

~•~


“At last, the Razor Crest. Classic gunship.”

“You’re familiar with this ship?”

“I should. I owned one for years.”




“What happened to it?”

“It met the wrong end of a laser blast from a passing Imperial light cruiser. Thankfully the kid was off chasing a blue butterfly and I was chasing the kid.”




“I’m so sorry. I’m...how are you? How’s the little guy? Were you hurt?”

“Physically...no. We landed here shortly after. And it’s been a good and right path. 




“Seeing it again, not as painful as I thought. I actually look forward to seeing this model more often.”

“How?”

“The collection is moving to the auxiliary hangar. As you hold the deed to said hangar, you are the custodian of this collection.”

“How?”

“Called in a favor.”

“With a warlord?”




“The hangar’s like the kid’s second home. Between stealing ship manuals and studying the models, he’ll likely build a ship for me to fly in my old age. More importantly, the collection is transferring to the careful and appreciative hands of someone who views all of this as inexpressibly valuable.”




“You’re terrifying.”

“I...”




“Is that supposed to be functional pram?”_




_“Thanks, kids. So much for the moment.”




~•~_
​


----------



## diane278

At the frame shop picking up a new piece:


And hung on the wall....


----------



## diane278

Playing with flowers.


----------



## Fabfashion

tlamdang08 said:


> OmG, please let me share my dream early this morning.
> Yesterday was my crying day. My choir’s text group was planning what gifts to give for a member’s son who will have confirmation in the next two weeks. Reading through all the happiness texts from everyone I start to break down because my youngest will not have his Dad beside him when he’s confirmation. After that  my tears just would not stop for all day long. My second son was terrified of my voice when he came down to talk to me. He thought I got sick. I told him I missed his dad. That was my cry voice Not sick.
> At around 4:30 I went into my beloved husband’s office to pick up my daughter. I walk into his room and sat there to look around and continue to cry. Then I saw a pair of bamboos one was dry / dead, the other was about too if I did not take care of it.
> My heart went calm immediately, a light flashed into my head. Just like He wanted to show me That I need to take care of myself. I need to take care of the last bamboo.
> I brought the pot home and added more water and placed it under his altar.
> This morning when I was half as sleep, I saw myself at an open market looking for a pair of jade earrings then I saw him peak behind me. He show his face next to my ear and  smile with his happy face just like before-in real time. Then he disappeared.
> I woke up. And I am so happy. My son came in and told me it is 15 more mins to drive him to school.
> I even put on my lipstick, wear his warmth up Hermes jacket.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my first dream after his death.
> View attachment 5046670
> View attachment 5046671
> 
> View attachment 5046672


Dear @tlamdang08, I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. I haven’t been on the forum for a long time and only just saw your notes about your DH’s passing. Wishing you and your family moments of comfort and peace as you remember your DH. May the passing of time help to lessen your grief and help you remember the wonderful times you had together. Take good care of yourself, your kids and that bamboo too.


----------



## Fabfashion

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Moment
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5047317
> 
> “At last, the Razor Crest. Classic gunship.”
> 
> “You’re familiar with this ship?”
> 
> “I should. I owned one for years.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047319
> 
> “What happened to it?”
> 
> “It met the wrong end of a laser blast from a passing Imperial light cruiser. Thankfully the kid was off chasing a blue butterfly and I was chasing the kid.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047318
> 
> “I’m so sorry. I’m...how are you? How’s the little guy? Were you hurt?”
> 
> “Physically...no. We landed here shortly after. And it’s been a good and right path.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047322
> 
> “Seeing it again, not as painful as I thought. I actually look forward to seeing this model more often.”
> 
> “How?”
> 
> “The collection is moving to the auxiliary hangar. As you hold the deed to said hangar, you are the custodian of this collection.”
> 
> “How?”
> 
> “Called in a favor.”
> 
> “With a warlord?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047320
> 
> “The hangar’s like the kid’s second home. Between stealing ship manuals and studying the models, he’ll likely build a ship for me to fly in my old age. More importantly, the collection is transferring to the careful and appreciative hands of someone who views all of this as inexpressibly valuable.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047321
> 
> “You’re terrifying.”
> 
> “I...”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047325
> 
> “Is that supposed to be functional pram?”_
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047323
> 
> _“Thanks, kids. So much for the moment.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047324
> 
> ~•~_
> ​


Thank you @sf_newyorker for creating this entertaining story especially during this lockdown (we’re in full lockdown mode in Canada—again). I’ve been following it and kept looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## tlamdang08

Siha77 said:


> So glad that you got to see him in your dreams. Thank you for sharing with us. Sending you love and hugs.





Fabfashion said:


> Dear @tlamdang08, I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. I haven’t been on the forum for a long time and only just saw your notes about your DH’s passing. Wishing you and your family moments of comfort and peace as you remember your DH. May the passing of time help to lessen your grief and help you remember the wonderful times you had together. Take good care of yourself, your kids and that bamboo too.



   Thank you so much.

Today my youngest Godmother came to stay for dinner and prayed.When I blow out the candle it die out but fire back up ( I repeat 2 times. )Then I rub his picture I ask: are you happy to see that I am happier finally?
Then the candle die out.
I love you all for all the beautiful thoughts


----------



## tlamdang08

Dinner tonight


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051658



Tasty looking food and beautiful presentation!   Have you ever thought of opening a restaurant?


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Story Is_

~•~


_*(Meh.Meh.Meh.Eh!)*
*giggle...ghost...behind...snort*
*snort...warrior...surprise...giggle*




*(eh..eh...MEHMeh...eh)*
*giggle...giant purple flower...giggle*
*snort...open...laser sword...snort*




*pffft....giggle...MEH...pfft...pfft*

“No! Kids, no! The sword sounds come from your mouth not your other end! We don’t do that in front of my favorite, um, our favorite nice lady.”




*PFFT...giggle...Eh-MEH...pFFt*

“I need air...not this air...real air.”




“Never thought I’d prefer the smell of the Egg over...enclosed spaces.”




“That sword scene...did the little guys learn by example?”




“Promise you’ll be here for the next chapter of storytelling. I’ll let you know.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

Tortellini in pesto sauce lunch....not at all exciting, but considering I was thinking of having celery sticks with peanut butter, it’s a step up....


----------



## tlamdang08

It has been 4 months and 8 days from the day my beloved husband self-quarantined in our bedroom. And my lipstick tray have been forgotten. 
A thin layer of dust covers them all...


----------



## tlamdang08

Someone has an itchy spot


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning was colder than I expected.





Have a nice day everyone!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Desert anyone? 
Pandan-Rice cake, coconut milk, sugar/salt/sesame seed


----------



## Perja

@tlamdang08 , your dishes always look so yummy


----------



## Perja

Dedicated to @sf_newyorker , because I immediately thought of the ongoing intergalactic COVERT saga when I found these in a box under my desk.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Perja said:


> Dedicated to @sf_newyorker , because I immediately thought of the ongoing intergalactic COVERT saga when I found these in a box under my desk.
> 
> View attachment 5056139


You are my spirit sister (or brother?)


----------



## diane278

Perja said:


> Dedicated to @sf_newyorker , because I immediately thought of the ongoing intergalactic COVERT saga when I found these in a box under my desk.
> 
> View attachment 5056139


Fabulous!


----------



## Perja

sf_newyorker said:


> You are my spirit sister (or brother?)


A sister indeed, and I am flattered


----------



## Love Of My Life

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you so much for reaching out. I am glad that I join the TPF and receive so much care from all over the world. Thank you, everyone and May God keeps you and your family happy and the best of health.



I am sorry for your loss & wanted to share this with you.. It was written by David Romano

When tomorrow starts without me
And I'm not there to see
If the sun should rise & find your eyes
All filled with tears for me
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today
While thinking of the many things we didn't get to say
I know how much you love me as much as I love you
and each time that you think of me
I know you'll miss me too
I had to much to live for 
SO much left to do
It almost seemed impossible that I was leaving you
I thought of all the yesterdays
The good ones & the bad
I thought of all the love we shared & all the fun we had
If I could relive yesterday
Just even for awhile
I'd say goodbye & kiss you & maybe see you smile
But then I fully realized that this could never be
For emptiness & memories would take the place of me
But when tomorrow starts without me
Please try to understand
That an angel came & called my name
And took me by the hand
ANd said my place was ready in heaven far above
And that I'd have to leave behind all those I dearly love
But as I turned to walk away, a tear fell from my eye
For all my life, I'd always thought I didn't want to die
And when I thought of worldly things I might miss come tomorrow
I thought of you & when I did my heart was filled with sorrow
But when I walked through Heaven gates
I felt so much at home
When God looked down & smiled at me from his great golden throne
he said" this is eternity" & all I've promised you
Today your life on earth is past
But here life starts anew
I promise no tomorrow
But today will always last
And since each day the same way there is no longing for the past
You have been so faithful, so trusting & so true
Though there were times you did some things you know you shouldn't do
But you have been forgiven
And now at last you're free
So won't you come & take my hand & share my life with me
So when tomorrow starts without me
Don't think we're far apart
For every time you think of me I'm right here in your heart

Stay strong..


----------



## tlamdang08

Perja said:


> @tlamdang08 , your dishes always look so yummy


Awh , thank youuu


Love Of My Life said:


> I am sorry for your loss & wanted to share this with you.. It was written by David Romano
> 
> When tomorrow starts without me
> And I'm not there to see
> If the sun should rise & find your eyes
> All filled with tears for me
> I wish so much you wouldn't cry
> The way you did today
> While thinking of the many things we didn't get to say
> I know how much you love me as much as I love you
> and each time that you think of me
> I know you'll miss me too
> I had to much to live for
> SO much left to do
> It almost seemed impossible that I was leaving you
> I thought of all the yesterdays
> The good ones & the bad
> I thought of all the love we shared & all the fun we had
> If I could relive yesterday
> Just even for awhile
> I'd say goodbye & kiss you & maybe see you smile
> But then I fully realized that this could never be
> For emptiness & memories would take the place of me
> But when tomorrow starts without me
> Please try to understand
> That an angel came & called my name
> And took me by the hand
> ANd said my place was ready in heaven far above
> And that I'd have to leave behind all those I dearly love
> But as I turned to walk away, a tear fell from my eye
> For all my life, I'd always thought I didn't want to die
> And when I thought of worldly things I might miss come tomorrow
> I thought of you & when I did my heart was filled with sorrow
> But when I walked through Heaven gates
> I felt so much at home
> When God looked down & smiled at me from his great golden throne
> he said" this is eternity" & all I've promised you
> Today your life on earth is past
> But here life starts anew
> I promise no tomorrow
> But today will always last
> And since each day the same way there is no longing for the past
> You have been so faithful, so trusting & so true
> Though there were times you did some things you know you shouldn't do
> But you have been forgiven
> And now at last you're free
> So won't you come & take my hand & share my life with me
> So when tomorrow starts without me
> Don't think we're far apart
> For every time you think of me I'm right here in your heart
> 
> Stay strong..


Thank you so much for sharing a beautiful poem. It shed my tears but in a happy way.
May God keep you and your family safe and healthy


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Numbers

~•~


.


.


.


._


.


.


.


.


.


•
•​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Numbers

~•~


.


.


.


.


.


.


“Are you okay?”_



_“.....?”
“.......”_



_“...5,4,3,2,1...I am now.”

~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Sweet roll and a cup of coffee. I wish everyone a happy weekend ahead. Take your time to enjoy life, do what you love. Relax and take things easy.


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Sweet roll and a cup of coffee. I wish everyone a happy weekend ahead. Take your time to enjoy life, do what you love. Relax and take things easy.
> 
> View attachment 5057158



That picture looks divine.  It literally put a smile on my face.  I hope you have a great weekend.  Keep spreading your love.


----------



## tlamdang08

I took a day to shopping and enjoying outdoor fresh air. Leave all the unhappiness behind. Thanks to all the supporters from TPF. 
And when I forgot that nowadays shopping with Hermes need appointment. I showed up without one, but the H neighbor store was nice enough to allow me to come in for a quick tableware purchase.
So I brought home these babies, one is on the way to my house later next week.    


My bag in picture and in real life


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Tasty looking food and beautiful presentation!   Have you ever thought of opening a restaurant?


I have a fast food restaurant but I don’t go out there much. I dream to open an high end restaurant but my dream is still a dream. 
but I will pursues a beachfront coffee shop.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> That picture looks divine.  It literally put a smile on my face.  I hope you have a great weekend.  Keep spreading your love.


May I invite you on a virtual breakfast today again


----------



## diane278

My reward for filling my recycle bin.....frozen blueberries and yogurt....


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My reward for filling my recycle bin.....frozen blueberries and yogurt....
> View attachment 5059148


I reward myself a second cup of coffee for wake up so early today.  




And now so tempting to eat the chocolate muffin too


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Interconnectedness_

~•~


_“Fire toads are your favorite, I know.”



“You cannot take them home.”



“Yes, that one looks small like you.”



“Yes, that one could be the father, mother, or older sister.”_



_“You can walk around as many times as you’d like. After such a good job at the appointment with the meddroid and the sharp needle, you deserve nothing less.”_



_“No, that’s not a lost one waiting to jump in your pocket.”



“See, it’s swimming back to the bigger one. The father, maybe?”



“Yes. A big family home like the covert.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Interconnectedness_
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5059997
> 
> _“Fire toads are your favorite, I know.”
> 
> View attachment 5059996
> 
> “You cannot take them home.”
> 
> View attachment 5059995
> 
> “Yes, that one looks small like you.”
> 
> View attachment 5059994
> 
> “Yes, that one could be the father, mother, or older sister.”_
> 
> View attachment 5060019
> 
> _“You can walk around as many times as you’d like. After such a good job at the appointment with the meddroid and the sharp needle, you deserve nothing less.”_
> 
> View attachment 5059992
> 
> _“No, that’s not a lost one waiting to jump in your pocket.”
> 
> View attachment 5059990
> 
> “See, it’s swimming back to the bigger one. The father, maybe?”
> 
> View attachment 5059991
> 
> “Yes. A big family home like the covert.”
> ~•~_​



Someone at my house is mesmerized by yesterday’s installment of _Interconnectedness....



_

(I would have posted this earlier but I had to negotiate to get my iPad back.....)


----------



## tlamdang08

This little guy has been packaged so well and signature required.


----------



## diane278

Went out to eat with a friend late this afternoon.  It’s already warm here so I declared it to be White Jeans Season.


----------



## tlamdang08

One for him, two for me   
Tgif


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Settle

~•~


“I appreciate the recommendation on alternative electric and solar power. The data collected by the people of the Milky Way is extensive.”

“Why am I not shocked. You’re barely settled in and that strategic tactician mind of yours has already processed the data.”



“I’m only trying to keep pace with you, old friend. But I draw the line at purple hair and a data pad fused to my hand.”

“Speaking of data pad, I fell into a vortex of tangential research. Did you know the people of the Milky Way observe 7 standard days in a week? Along with their classical origins, the days are also informally ranked and given aliases.”



“Hump day? Throwback? Funday? Hold on a second - what is that?”

“Well, the people mark the passage of time using calendars containing amusing themes. Cats. Motivational quotes. Gardens. Ummm...”

“Those are unnatural poses. What were these warriors thinking and what were they wearing?”

“More like what they were not wearing. A greased up warrior a day. The Milky Way. Unbelievable.”



“Sorry to interrupt.”

“We need you to help settle an argument.”

“We’ll provide visual support.”




“We met a few Twi’leks at the edge of SIParsec.”

“As we were leaving, one of them calls out: ‘Nice armor, Mando!’”



“She was obviously referring to me.”

“Shhh....Monday? No, Wednesday.”



“No contest. Pure beskar.”

“Pssst...Tuesday.”
•
•_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Settle

~•~


.



“Carbonized versus Patchwork.”

“Pssst...Monday!”



“Patchwork for the win!”

“Psst...he’s my cousin. So, Thursday!”_



.



_“Right on cue. Here come Friday, Saturday and Sunday.”



“And I suppose you have data to support this claim, old friend?”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Settle
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5064397
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064395
> 
> “Carbonized versus Patchwork.”
> 
> “Pssst...Monday!”
> 
> View attachment 5064396
> 
> “Patchwork for the win!”
> 
> “Psst...he’s my cousin. So, Thursday!”_
> 
> View attachment 5064398
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064399
> 
> _“Right on cue. Here come Friday, Saturday and Sunday.”
> 
> View attachment 5064400
> 
> “And I suppose you have data to support this claim, old friend?”
> ~•~_​


The presence of women changes everything....


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Settle
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5064397
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064395
> 
> “Carbonized versus Patchwork.”
> 
> “Pssst...Monday!”
> 
> View attachment 5064396
> 
> “Patchwork for the win!”
> 
> “Psst...he’s my cousin. So, Thursday!”_
> 
> View attachment 5064398
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064399
> 
> _“Right on cue. Here come Friday, Saturday and Sunday.”
> 
> View attachment 5064400
> 
> “And I suppose you have data to support this claim, old friend?”
> ~•~_​


Wow!  You are wildly talented and I can only imagine the time it takes to do this wonderful story!  Thank you


----------



## hermes&chanel

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Settle
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5064397
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064395
> 
> “Carbonized versus Patchwork.”
> 
> “Pssst...Monday!”
> 
> View attachment 5064396
> 
> “Patchwork for the win!”
> 
> “Psst...he’s my cousin. So, Thursday!”_
> 
> View attachment 5064398
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5064399
> 
> _“Right on cue. Here come Friday, Saturday and Sunday.”
> 
> View attachment 5064400
> 
> “And I suppose you have data to support this claim, old friend?”
> ~•~_​


 this is the most awesome thing ever! It’s great to know you can love Hermes AND Star Wars! Mando and Hermes! Love it.


----------



## diane278

Home from lunch out. It’s nap time.


----------



## tlamdang08

I had lunch out with my  group, we all laughed that my sashimi salad bowl was bigger than my face.


And my fruit bowl at home


Something wrong with my stomach


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I had lunch out with my  group, we all laughed that my sashimi salad bowl was bigger than my face.
> View attachment 5067649
> 
> And my fruit bowl at home
> View attachment 5067651
> 
> Something wrong with my stomach


Love to see that beautiful smile again.


----------



## lindacherie

tlamdang08 said:


> I had lunch out with my  group, we all laughed that my sashimi salad bowl was bigger than my face.
> View attachment 5067649
> 
> And my fruit bowl at home
> View attachment 5067651
> 
> Something wrong with my stomach



Glad to see your happy smile again!


----------



## Four Tails

tlamdang08 said:


> I had lunch out with my  group, we all laughed that my sashimi salad bowl was bigger than my face.
> View attachment 5067649
> 
> And my fruit bowl at home
> View attachment 5067651
> 
> Something wrong with my stomach


You have a beautiful smile. Also, that sashimi bowl looks amazing. Where did you find that?? My husband has a professional conference in SD in October and I haven't been back since I moved away four years ago, so I'm out of the loop on the food scene.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Preparedness 

~•~
*EARLIER*



“He’s delayed. Something about blasters and local authorities. The little rascal is still with me. Any chance you can watch him for an hour or two? Blue and I are heading to LexAve Station to pick up power converters. I doubt the proprietor is keen on seeing the little guy after that last visit.”



“Anytime, Cousin.”



.


“I’m prepared.”



“Yes, your dad is on my Bantha poodoo list. Inviting trouble like that -blasters and authorities. The bright side is you and I can spend more time together when I return from Lex.”
•
•
*LATER*



“Remember, just like how we practiced. We have only a small window.”



.


“Quite the entrance, Cousin. This was no random rendezvous point.”

“Dank farrik - there’s a new one wearing a fancy cape. How do these juveniles continue to multiple?”



“Blue, I know you know how they multiple.”

“And I’m not sorry to inform you that there are more.”



“Hah, canines and collars. It turned out well.”

“I understand now, Cousin. It’s all about the carrier. It demanded that dramatic introduction.”

~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

First time I see mini Roulis , so cuteeee.
Have anyone seen it In real life yet ?


----------



## acrowcounted

tlamdang08 said:


> First time I see mini Roulis , so cuteeee.
> Have anyone see it In real life yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068831


They are Constance and Roulis Slim wallets with a belt loop on the back. Cute but not very practical. They also have a card sized removable zipper pouch inside but the pouch doesn’t actually fit cards, so meh, imo.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> They are Constance and Roulis Slim wallets with a belt loop on the back. Cute but not very practical. They also have a card sized removable zipper pouch inside but the pouch doesn’t actually fit cards, so meh, imo.


Oh,   Thank you for sharing your thought. I will focus on this instead.


----------



## jenayb

tlamdang08 said:


> I had lunch out with my  group, we all laughed that my sashimi salad bowl was bigger than my face.
> View attachment 5067649
> 
> And my fruit bowl at home
> View attachment 5067651
> 
> Something wrong with my stomach



Your smile is so lovely!  

May I ask which shawl you are wearing?


----------



## tlamdang08

jenaywins said:


> Your smile is so lovely!
> 
> May I ask which shawl you are wearing?


Awww    It’s


----------



## tlamdang08

I make a rose foam for our coffee this morning


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I make a rose foam for our coffee this morning
> View attachment 5070233


so talented!


----------



## diane278

I love the smell of Barenia (but doubt I’ll ever own a Barenia bag). I ordered a Barenia iPhone cover and it arrived today.  It smells delicious!  Now...if I can just stop sniffing it when I’m carrying my phone in my hand.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just love this thread.

I would love it to become a sticky thread above the fold.


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> I just love this thread.
> 
> I would love it to become a sticky thread above the fold.



I have to confess: I‘m a Neanderthal....I have no idea what a sticky thread even is!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I have to confess: I‘m a Neanderthal....I have no idea what a sticky thread even is!


It is mean, we don't have to find this thread if it fall to different page. It will be always on top at front page.   
I love to see it happen soon.


----------



## tlamdang08

I left my favorite cup out for today because I wanted to see what a Macchiato latte looks like.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think this thread is so positive and reflects the best of the Hermès sub forum.

It has eye candy galore along with some of the best, most poignant and supportive posts ever.

I generally look for posts here first when I come to TPF.

ETA: I am picking up a Passafolia plate today for my cakes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Passafolia platter purchased...along with a couple of other goodies...and my Holtby jersey.

Lets go CAPS!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> It is mean, we don't have to find this thread if it fall to different page. It will be always on top at front page.
> I love to see it happen soon.



That would be nice, now that I understand how it works. Your food photos have inspired me to go from drinking multiple cups of coffee for breakfast to actually eating something while having my coffee.



etoupebirkin said:


> I think this thread is so positive and reflects the best of the Hermès sub forum.
> 
> It has eye candy galore along with some of the best, and most poignant and supportive posts ever.
> I generally look for posts here first when I come to TPF.
> 
> ETA: I am picking up a Passafolia plate today for my cakes.


So...when will we see which plate you chose? 

Originally, I thought the pandemic and this thread would last a couple of months. I was naive, thinking we’d get past all this and everything would return to what we previously knew. But, as some countries have made progress and others are still struggling, I’m continually reminded that we’re all in this together, finding some beauty & support amid all the uncertainty.


----------



## Four Tails

I completely blame @diane278 for this purchase. A little caffeine-free evening tea tastes better in a beautiful mug.


----------



## diane278

Four Tails said:


> I completely blame @diane278 for this purchase. A little caffeine-free evening tea tastes better in a beautiful mug.
> 
> View attachment 5071798


I’m actually proud of enabling that purchase!


----------



## diane278

Breakfast. It took me quite a while to figure out that using a small bowl is a good way to control portion. (I’m old enough to remember when portions here in the US were not “_supersized” _as they frequently are now.)


----------



## tlamdang08

My breakfast
A latte with assorted chocolate fudges, lemon cake
Happy rainy Sunday


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> My breakfast
> A latte with assorted chocolate fudges, lemon cake
> Happy rainy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 5072360


May I say I love how you turn everyday moments into an art form and something special-worthy of contemplation.
A morning coffee, a moment sat in the garden, family lunch..all these things seen through your eyes with your attention to detail become beautiful.
You may not realise it but you are an influencer.
You make everything look beautiful and special.


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> May I say I love how you turn everyday moments into an art form and something special-worthy of contemplation.
> A morning coffee, a moment sat in the garden, family lunch..all these things seen through your eyes with your attention to detail become beautiful.
> You may not realise it but you are an influencer.
> You make everything look beautiful and special.


Awwww, you make me blushed     
I have phase two for the morning and want to edit my post earlier but now I don't have to, 
I just keep posting as a separate post.

Dairy time with my beloved husband coffee.
I thank you specially to @Love Of My Life for the diary time. I feel that I understand another chapter of my life a bit more. 
My son did not realize that I am having fudge for the morning so he made me toast with butter. But he said like he accidentally made too much for himself, so he asked for me to help him. He is sweet I wonder why he has not interested in women yet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Passafolia plate. I am in love.
Along with a silk and CSGM. I could not resist them both.
Last, a recent bake (Roasted Blood Orange Cake, made with Almond Flour and Dried Currants). Hence the reason for the plate purchase.


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> Passafolia plate. I am in love.
> Along with a silk and CSGM. I could not resist them both.
> Last, a recent bake (Roasted Blood Orange Cake, made with Almond Flour and Dried Currants). Hence the reason for the plate purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5072384
> View attachment 5072385
> View attachment 5072386
> View attachment 5072391


All great choices! That cake looks sooo good!


----------



## sf_newyorker

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Preparedness
> 
> ~•~
> “Dank farrik - there’s a new one wearing a fancy cape. How do these juveniles continue to multiple?”
> 
> “Blue, I know you know how they multiple.”
> 
> ~•~_​



I meant to write “‘multiply” not “multiple.” This is what happens when I don’t take time to review. I’ll listen to the little guy…




Also, a Sunday outtake to make up for that glaring mistake - I occasionally block the scene by photographing alternate scenes. I’ll let you figure out what became of the following:


----------



## juleschristina22

BKC said:


> Here goes - P18 sisters. Vert Vertigo w Ghw and Gold w PHW sitting on Jaquar Quetzal shawl. The black cabinet in background is a drybox for cameras which i use to store bags
> View attachment 4692602


So cute!!


----------



## diane278

Well, I put the Barenia phone case on my phone, but ended up taking it off once I got home. I was sitting in the optometrist’s office waiting for new glasses, when I noticed the front office girls watching me. I realized that I was sitting there sniffing my phone case.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I put the Barenia phone case on my phone, but ended up taking it off once I got home. I was sitting in the optometrist’s office waiting for new glasses, when I noticed the front office girls watching me. I realized that I was sitting there sniffing my phone case.
> View attachment 5073733


wow!!! I love this concept!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Like I would pass up the opportunity to scream 

May the fourth be with you!

​


----------



## tlamdang08

Good Morning America!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Good Morning America!!!
> View attachment 5074087


Excellent posture at the breakfast table!


----------



## shopaholicious

May the fourth be with you!




This is the best 'hangout" during SIP.  Thank you all for contributing to this thread.


----------



## tlamdang08

I am so sad...
My teapot came today.
Very well packaged as always.


So happy and carefully take it out.
But then when I unwrapping the bubbles I hear a sound. My heart drop. I am so familiar with that kind of sound.


Keep praying and taking the lid off, my hope has gone with the wind. A missing teapot lid.


Take a deep breath before I could continue the journey any farther.
I put my hand inside the lid and there was a missing lid.....
I mean the missing “chip lid”


The chip part is not included.
????
I am wordless....


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I am so sad...
> My teapot came today.
> Very well packaged as always.
> View attachment 5074558
> 
> So happy and carefully take it out.
> But then when I unwrapping the bubbles I hear a sound. My heart drop. I am so familiar with that kind of sound.
> View attachment 5074559
> 
> Keep praying and taking the lid off, my hope has gone with the wind. A missing teapot lid.
> View attachment 5074561
> 
> Take a deep breath before I could continue the journey any farther.
> I put my hand inside the lid and there was a missing lid.....
> I mean the missing “chip lid”
> View attachment 5074562
> 
> The chip part is not included.
> ????
> I am wordless....


That’s disappointing & frustrating....I’m sure they’ll remedy the situation, but it really should have arrived with all pieces in tact.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> I am so sad...
> My teapot came today.
> Very well packaged as always.
> View attachment 5074558
> 
> So happy and carefully take it out.
> But then when I unwrapping the bubbles I hear a sound. My heart drop. I am so familiar with that kind of sound.
> View attachment 5074559
> 
> Keep praying and taking the lid off, my hope has gone with the wind. A missing teapot lid.
> View attachment 5074561
> 
> Take a deep breath before I could continue the journey any farther.
> I put my hand inside the lid and there was a missing lid.....
> I mean the missing “chip lid”
> View attachment 5074562
> 
> The chip part is not included.
> ????
> I am wordless....



I am sure your SA and SM will make this right. But it is an unneeded aggravation.


----------



## diane278

My coffee went cold this morning morning, as I was distracted. 


There’s a list in the back of this small book (55 Tips to help you say goodby to your things) that‘s helping me thin things out more than any other book/list I’ve tried....and there have been many. 


I am unsure of my future with Passifolia. I have bought pieces piecemeal, with no plan: a couple of coffee mugs, a couple of  dinner plates, smaller plates & bowls, platters & one large bowl. (I do love the pattern.) I think I’ll keep this small assemblage as it stands, although (in the past) I have always returned to my minimal white china. This was definitely a result of my frustration during our period of strict lockdown. I think I’m now an impulsive procrastinator.....it that even exists.....I guess time will tell.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> impulsive procrastinator.


----------



## diane278

It’s 93F here. I decided it’s time to try the _pour & drink Margaritas _I’ve heard about, so we (my clutch and I) drove out to W_ine & More.  _As you can see, the checkout girl lovingly packed my purchases in a slightly abused recycled box. At least there was room for my clutch to ride along....it’s first time riding in the trunk of my car...
_

_


----------



## Perja

sf_newyorker said:


> Like I would pass up the opportunity to scream
> 
> May the fourth be with you!
> 
> View attachment 5074015​



So sorry I’m late to the party, I may have has too many cocktails at the Cantina last night... (see below for tipple suggestion)





diane278 said:


> It’s 93F here. I decided it’s time to try the _pour & drink Margaritas _I’ve heard about, so we (my clutch and I) drove out to W_ine & More.  _As you can see, the checkout girl lovingly packed my purchases in a slightly abused recycled box. At least there was room for my clutch to ride along....it’s first time riding in the trunk of my car...
> _
> View attachment 5075599
> _


Well, at least it was the box of an acceptable whiskey provenance...


----------



## momoc

Perja said:


> So sorry I’m late to the party, I may have has too many cocktails at the Cantina last night... (see below for tipple suggestion)
> 
> View attachment 5075623
> 
> 
> Well, at least it was the box of an acceptable whiskey provenance...



OMG that is so adorable!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

I found a simple teapot from Crate&Barrel   Couldn't left it behind,
Also I got the Irish coffee mugs to brighten up my day too.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m still working since I’m a workaholic. But I had to drop in just to ogle the drinks @tlamdang08 @diane278 @Perja. Maybe I can have a glass of wine while making that late last call to the UK.

@diane278 - I totally get you re: lockdown purchasing. I considered buying a Pico18 on my next H visit because that’s the type of bag I’m carrying these days. But then work announced a possible return to office in July when NYC reopens fully. And my practical side says to a small bag. Darn I have no reason now.


----------



## tlamdang08

My accessories today.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> My accessories today.
> 
> View attachment 5075745


You’re enabling me with your Pico.


----------



## PANda_USC

Feeling super fortunate that San Francisco has moved to yellow tier, with many folx having received the vaccine, and stores, restaurants, establishments opening back up at a greater capacity. Cautiously optimistic, and in the meantime, still playing with my bags at home. B-squad (aka Birkin squad), getting into formation, .


----------



## Narnanz

PANda_USC said:


> Feeling super fortunate that San Francisco has moved to yellow tier, with many folx having received the vaccine, and stores, restaurants, establishments opening back up at a greater capacity. Cautiously optimistic, and in the meantime, still playing with my bags at home. B-squad (aka Birkin squad), getting into formation, .
> 
> View attachment 5075909
> 
> View attachment 5075910


Now theres a sight that gladens the heart...That blue and green are absolutely gorgeous...I mean they all are but those two just stand out.


----------



## Perja

sf_newyorker said:


> I considered buying a Pico18 on my next H visit because that’s the type of bag I’m carrying these days. But then work announced a possible return to office in July when NYC reopens fully. And my practical side says to a small bag. Darn I have no reason now.


“The Covert needs a small stealth vehicle.” Oh look, is that a reason that just landed at docking bag H?


----------



## millux

PANda_USC said:


> Feeling super fortunate that San Francisco has moved to yellow tier, with many folx having received the vaccine, and stores, restaurants, establishments opening back up at a greater capacity. Cautiously optimistic, and in the meantime, still playing with my bags at home. B-squad (aka Birkin squad), getting into formation, .
> 
> View attachment 5075909
> 
> View attachment 5075910



The sunlight hitting your Jaune Ambre is delightful, what a beautiful collection!


----------



## diane278

PANda_USC said:


> Feeling super fortunate that San Francisco has moved to yellow tier, with many folx having received the vaccine, and stores, restaurants, establishments opening back up at a greater capacity. Cautiously optimistic, and in the meantime, still playing with my bags at home. B-squad (aka Birkin squad), getting into formation, .
> 
> View attachment 5075909
> 
> View attachment 5075910


Let your stunning B parade come over and march around my house. A few might ‘get lost’ but you’d probably get some of them back!


----------



## diane278

I’d forgotten about these two pieces until I began “reorganizing” the kitchen.  Reorganizing always seems like such a good idea....in the early stages. My ability to amass ‘stuff’ has surpassed my ability to house it.  
I’m blaming time...20 years in the same house.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
You

~•~
THAT MORNING


“It’s quiet here. The child is quiet.”



“He misses his dad. What was that, little guy? Oh, he also enjoys being held.”



“The juveniles are quiet. You said they are normally a boisterous crew.”_



_“Usually…as they should be. In the hangar they can be unruly.”



“This scene is too controlled.”



“What are they planning?”
•
•
THAT MID-DAY


“What happened? Do I need to ban you all from the hangar again?”



“We built you a ship. It won’t fly but it floats!”



“Even though you scold us and won’t let us hack into the mainframe…”

“You encourage us to paint, fix, create and build.”

“You teach us. And you care.”

“We appreciate our favorite nice lady. Now you can relax on the ship and invite your favorite nice guy.”



“Yes, you are my favorite guy.”



“Thank you. Your presence makes the hangar a happy and meaningful place. Now how do you propose we get this thing to water?”
~•~_​


----------



## PANda_USC

Narnanz said:


> Now theres a sight that gladens the heart...That blue and green are absolutely gorgeous...I mean they all are but those two just stand out.


*Thank you so much! Yes, I absolutely agree with you on the blue and green. They're my current favorites because they're so versatile!*



millux said:


> The sunlight hitting your Jaune Ambre is delightful, what a beautiful collection!


*Thank you very much! Yes, the sunlight makes Jaune Ambre glow!*



diane278 said:


> Let your stunning B parade come over and march around my house. A few might ‘get lost’ but you’d probably get some of them back!


*The B squad/parade would be more than happy to visit your home and 'get lost', . So long as there's brunch, heh heh heh*


----------



## tlamdang08

I spent many hours looking at my special bags. I regret that I told my beloved husband that would  I settled with 10 bags ( B,K) I wish I had said 20,30 or even unlimited  ....
He did gave me three extra ( not B,K) but I wished I was more greedy (for once) maybe he would live longer....


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I spent many hours looking at my special bags. I regret that I told my beloved husband that would  I settled with 10 bags ( B,K) I wish I had said 20,30 or even unlimited  ....
> He did gave me three extra ( not B,K) but I wished I was more greedy (for once) maybe he would live longer....
> View attachment 5076927


You have beautiful bags from your DH. I can see you and he loved each other tremendously.  You both were very blessed to have had the time together.    I know he is smiling back as these beautiful handbags make you smile because they remind you of him.  Sending you many hugs ...


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you you all   
can anyone tell me is there a dancing robot figure in his coffee ? Or my imagination is above and beyond 


My breakfast TGIF


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you you all
> can anyone tell me is there a dancing robot figure in his coffee ? Or my imagination is above and beyond



I see one!  I’m not very good at marking up pictures, but I did my best. Is this the same robot you see?


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you you all
> can anyone tell me is there a dancing robot figure in his coffee ? Or my imagination is above and beyond
> View attachment 5077202
> 
> My breakfast TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077203


I would have said a couple dancing, not a robot! But definitely in the same shape as @diane278 has outlined.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> I would have said a couple dancing, not a robot! But definitely in the same shape as @diane278 has outlined.


I agree! I saw a couple doing a crazy 1920's style flapper dance.


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I agree! I saw a couple doing a crazy 1920's style flapper dance.


YES!!


----------



## jp824

H adage tumblers that I bought for DH in my attempt to lure him to the orange side.  The matching decanter will hopefully be on its way to me soon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My first bake with the Passafolia plate.

Salty Sweet Chocolate Cake.


----------



## tlamdang08

I try to make a bear face 


And then my dog gets mad, she plays death and ignores my asking... 


5 mins later, I promise that will bring her on a ride. She turns and smiles.


And here is her winning face



Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I try to make a bear face
> View attachment 5078268
> 
> And then my dog gets mad, she plays death and ignores my asking...
> View attachment 5078272
> 
> 5 mins later, I promise that will bring her on a ride. She turns and smiles.
> View attachment 5078275
> 
> And here is her winning face
> View attachment 5078283
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone


Your fur baby is delightful!  

I hope you have a lovely Mother's Day tomorrow.....


----------



## Croisette7

tlamdang08 said:


> I try to make a bear face
> View attachment 5078268
> 
> And then my dog gets mad, she plays death and ignores my asking...
> View attachment 5078272
> 
> 5 mins later, I promise that will bring her on a ride. She turns and smiles.
> View attachment 5078275
> 
> And here is her winning face
> View attachment 5078283
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone


So cute!


----------



## Four Tails

Passifolia fits in very nicely here.

This photo was actually really hard to take because a tiny somebody wouldn't hold still and kept knocking my mug around.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Happy Mother’s Day to me. When my hubby said „ I ordered a little bag from H for you“, I have to admit, I was expecting something else. But the cuteness factor definitely wins and it has 2 different and reversible patterns. My very First PomPoms, I guess


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Mother's Day everyone     My plan for today is doing nothing


----------



## diane278

I don’t know if its the warm weather, but I pulled out an octogone clutch for a trip to the book store (needed some new magazines). I wish there were more equestrian magazines out....


----------



## tlamdang08

I had a dream of him this early morning.
The happy face was still the same, as happy as before or forever ( may I say!!)
We are on Zoom, I see him sitting in his chair, laughing, talking, and exciting to have a winning conversation over his cousins... I can't hear what he says, but He stays with me longer than the first time. He also looks at me and talks to me, but so far away I just silently sitting there staring at him and smiling at him. I hear my cousin-in-law(who is still in a coma but doing better) talk for the first time, we are too excited to hear him talk and we jumping, yelling, and screaming with joys. Then the dream has come to the end, I woke up, still smiling... I am so happy!!!
I promise him I will wear his watches and rotate them every week...
I use my 24th Anniversary bag today


----------



## diane278

Celebrating getting most of my errands done with a mint milkshake:


----------



## tlamdang08

Now a day I have my bag inside a tote   When I am doing errands unless I'm with my sons. 
This is recently.
Is anyone like me?


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Now a day I have my bag inside a tote   When I am doing errands unless I'm with my sons.
> This is recently.
> Is anyone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081050


 Well, you sure look great!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, you sure look great!


Outside is OK BUT INSIDE IS COLLAPSED


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Outside is OK BUT INSIDE IS COLLAPSED


Sending hugs and kind thoughts~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Now a day I have my bag inside a tote   When I am doing errands unless I'm with my sons.
> This is recently.
> Is anyone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081050


I am and I do, too!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I am and I do, too!
> 
> View attachment 5081138


Wohoo, I love it


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Return

~•~


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


“Is there a pair on this side of the galaxy that works as hard as the two of you?”



“Hey, kid.”



“You put yourself in needless danger. We can discuss later.”



“Not exactly the kind of welcome I was expecting, huh, kid?”



“Oh, boy. I’m on our favorite nice lady’s evergreen poodoo list.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Return
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5081142
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081141
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081143
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081144
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081148
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081145
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081146
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081147
> 
> “Is there a pair on this side of the galaxy that works as hard as the two of you?”
> 
> View attachment 5081149
> 
> “Hey, kid.”
> 
> View attachment 5081151
> 
> “You put yourself in needless danger. We can discuss later.”
> 
> View attachment 5081150
> 
> “Not exactly the kind of welcome I was expecting, huh, kid?”
> 
> View attachment 5081152
> 
> “Oh, boy. I’m on our favorite nice lady’s evergreen poodoo list.”
> ~•~_​


The details you put into these scenes is amazing! After i go through it the first time, I am compelled to scroll through it again, looking at all the details. And I love how you turned your watch into a giant clock....


----------



## Perja

diane278 said:


> The details you put into these scenes is amazing! After i go through it the first time, I am compelled to scroll through it again, looking at all the details. And I love how you turned your watch into a giant clock....


And the Kelly as an escape hatch/fireplace!


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> Outside is OK BUT INSIDE IS COLLAPSED


Sending you strength and love


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Outside is OK BUT INSIDE IS COLLAPSED


We are here for you...


----------



## diane278

Breakfast...on my very messy dining room table.....I’ve been trying to decide which books should stay and which should go....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Breakfast...on my very messy dining room table.....I’ve been trying to decide which books should stay and which should go....
> View attachment 5081559


Oh.... Art Books! I cannot tell you how many I have let go only to say later "Why did I do that?"

If only unlimited shelf space.  (And perhaps I need a Closet for Departing Art Books!)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> The details you put into these scenes is amazing! After i go through it the first time, I am compelled to scroll through it again, looking at all the details. And I love how you turned your watch into a giant clock....



I believe that’s a security monitor.  There are cameras everywhere now.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Oh.... Art Books! I cannot tell you how many I have let go only to say later "Why did I do that?"
> If only unlimited shelf space.  (And perhaps I need a Closet for Departing Art Books!)


I’m so disorganized that I've gone online to order books only to learn that I’ve ordered them in years past....and let them go.   When that window pops up telling me “you last ordered this book on (date)” I cringe.  Perhaps there‘s a “binge, purge & binge again” gene?  Amazon hasn’t helped stem my acquisition habits....their discounts are enticing.


----------



## diane278

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I believe that’s a security monitor.  There are cameras everywhere now.


Well...that certainly makes more sense!


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoy morning 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 chill with coffee (one for him) and my favorite baby fur.
Ready to face the world today     
Happy Wednesday all!!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

*Tlamdang08* - Have a great day. 
p/s: Your faithful fur baby has such an endearing look sitting next to your B.


----------



## luckylove

tlamdang08 said:


> Enjoy morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chill with coffee (one for him) and my favorite baby fur.
> Ready to face the world today
> Happy Wednesday all!!!



Happy Wednesday, dear! You always post such lovely photos and your darling fur baby is definitely one of the cutest little ones ever to grace our forum! Have a lovely day!


----------



## diane278

I love cucumber & avocado sushi....especially with wasabi.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Turnabout_

~•~


_(*eH…meh…EH…eh*)



“Yes. We had fun dancing around the ships.”



(*MEh*)



(*meH*)



“You told him we did what while he was away?”



“So, highly exceptional lady…that thing about putting oneself in needless danger…”



“I didn’t say a word, Cousin. I only added that you had been wearing your jet pack at the time.”_
~•~​


----------



## BombasticcLovee

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Turnabout_
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5082996
> 
> _(*eH…meh…EH…eh*)
> 
> View attachment 5082994
> 
> “Yes. We had fun dancing around the ships.”
> 
> View attachment 5082997
> 
> (*MEh*)
> 
> View attachment 5082998
> 
> (*meH*)
> 
> View attachment 5082995
> 
> “You told him we did what while he was away?”
> 
> View attachment 5082993
> 
> “So, highly exceptional lady…that thing about putting oneself in needless danger…”
> 
> View attachment 5082992
> 
> “I didn’t say a word, Cousin. I only added that you had been wearing your jet pack at the time.”_
> ~•~​


Wow this is magnificent!!! If I may ask, what scarf is that with the superhero Lady? My SO is a big fan of comics and I think he'd love something like that!


----------



## sf_newyorker

BombasticcLovee said:


> Wow this is magnificent!!! If I may ask, what scarf is that with the superhero Lady? My SO is a big fan of comics and I think he'd love something like that!


Hi! This is the ‘WOW’ design. It was originally issued as the WOW Double Side 90 in 2019, and later in Twilly format. In the U.S., I still see both formats in the boutiques and occasionally they pop up on H.com. HTH!


----------



## diane278

My green drink for breakfast (and my supplements)....a toasted bagel is next because I want my morning to go on and on....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Where Do We Go From Here

~•~


..


..


..


..


~•~_​


----------



## Hermes Zen

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Where Do We Go From Here
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5086119
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5086120
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5086121
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5086122
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5086123
> 
> ~•~_​


OMGOSH ! How do you do this!?! I could never.  THANK YOU sf_newyorker for continuing to bring us all joy, entertaining storyline, colors, H fun!!!


----------



## diane278

When your vitamins are camouflaged into a small Passifolia tray.....


----------



## diane278

Hermes Zen said:


> OMGOSH ! How do you do this!?! I could never.  THANK YOU sf_newyorker for continuing to bring us all joy, entertaining storyline, colors, H fun!!!


When @sf_newyorker first began her stories, I sometimes enlarged the photos trying to figure out how she put these together and what materials she used for some of the effects.  But it was so intricate that I couldn’t figure it out. Wouldn‘t it make a great book....and great window displays at a Hermès store?


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> When @sf_newyorker first began her stories, I sometimes enlarged the photos trying to figure out how she put these together and what materials she used for some of the effects.  But it was so intricate that I couldn’t figure it out. Wouldn‘t it make a great book....and great window displays at a Hermès store?


 Since it’s sheltering in place, 97 to 98 percent of the materials can be found in a typical home. I will say, I love using laundry bags as a backdrop! And I have plenty of those as I’m obsessed with doing the laundry as often as I can.

My SA says the pics do look like H window displays. She uses some of them as her work phone wallpaper. I saw Grogu and my K28 pop up on her phone this past weekend. The other time it was Grogu and my Bolide. She requested a new pic, so I was happy to send her the newest…


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> When @sf_newyorker first began her stories, I sometimes enlarged the photos trying to figure out how she put these together and what materials she used for some of the effects.  But it was so intricate that I couldn’t figure it out. Wouldn‘t it make a great book....and great window displays at a Hermès store?


OMGOSH that's a great suggestion diane278!!  LOVE IT!  Wonder where we can start pursuing this idea?!?!   Oh and sf_newyorker would have to agree!


----------



## Hermes Zen

sf_newyorker said:


> Since it’s sheltering in place, 97 to 98 percent of the materials can be found in a typical home. I will say, I love using laundry bags as a backdrop! And I have plenty of those as I’m obsessed with doing the laundry as often as I can.
> 
> My SA says the pics do look like H window displays. She uses some of them as her work phone wallpaper. I saw Grogu and my K28 pop up on her phone this past weekend. The other time it was Grogu and my Bolide. She requested a new pic, so I was happy to send her the newest…
> 
> View attachment 5086794


LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hermes Zen said:


> OMGOSH that's a great suggestion diane278!!  LOVE IT!  Wonder where we can start pursuing this idea?!?!   Oh and sf_newyorker would have to agree!


And proceeds go to charity


----------



## diane278

I’m not a ’morning person’. This morning I put a scoop of egg salad into a coffee mug instead of a bowl. But I just went with it....


----------



## tlamdang08

A line between us


one more day until weekend


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I’m not a ’morning person’. This morning I put a scoop of egg salad into a coffee mug instead of a bowl. But I just went with it....
> View attachment 5088471


OMG! Thats me! I pour hot water on my fruit and yoghurt instead of into the tea pot, the list goes on....and I can never remember what vitamins I've taken if any


----------



## tlamdang08

My lunch today


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My lunch today
> View attachment 5090589


Love that coffee birdie!


----------



## diane278

What used to be my ‘back door landing strip’ has become a dumping ground. These three bags never seem to make it back into the closet.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Past in Pursuit

~•~


“The little guy is going to weigh as much as a power droid if he finishes that entire plate. And you forgot his carrier.”

“Your fault. I become distracted whenever you appear.”


_
~>>



_“Hah! Nice try, buddy. Tipping the balance in your favor the next time you’re on the poodoo list, I see.”

“No. Only stating a reality that I unconditionally, and happily embrace.”



~>>



“We need to address the mythosaur in the room. We three have something in common.”

“We’re helmetless?”



“Each one of us has wielded the darksaber.”



“And, one of us still does.”



~•~_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Past in Pursuit
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5092006
> 
> “The little guy is going to weigh as much as a power droid if he finishes that entire plate. And you forgot his carrier.”
> 
> “Your fault. I become distracted whenever you appear.”
> 
> View attachment 5092003
> _
> ~>>
> 
> View attachment 5092004
> 
> _“Hah! Nice try, buddy. Tipping the balance in your favor the next time you’re on the poodoo list, I see.”
> 
> “No. Only stating a reality that I unconditionally, and happily embrace.”
> 
> View attachment 5092005
> 
> ~>>
> 
> View attachment 5092007
> 
> “We need to address the mythosaur in the room. We three have something in common.”
> 
> “We’re helmetless?”
> 
> View attachment 5092008
> 
> “Each one of us has wielded the darksaber.”
> 
> View attachment 5092009
> 
> “And, one of us still does.”
> 
> View attachment 5092010
> 
> ~•~_​


@sf_newyorker....Is this getting _steamy  ......_or have I been home alone too long?!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> @sf_newyorker....Is this getting _steamy  ......_or have I been home alone too long?!



…


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> Breakfast...on my very messy dining room table.....I’ve been trying to decide which books should stay and which should go....
> View attachment 5081559



I purged most of my books. Haven’t missed a single one.  Sasaki says “Even if it sparks joy, let it go”… my rule with books is they have to fit on the shelf I have, and if I have too many, I let go of the ones I’ll miss the least.  I’m sure you have gorgeous lovely books though…


----------



## TheBagLady20

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Return
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5081142
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081141
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081143
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081144
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081148
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081145
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081146
> 
> .
> View attachment 5081147
> 
> “Is there a pair on this side of the galaxy that works as hard as the two of you?”
> 
> View attachment 5081149
> 
> “Hey, kid.”
> 
> View attachment 5081151
> 
> “You put yourself in needless danger. We can discuss later.”
> 
> View attachment 5081150
> 
> “Not exactly the kind of welcome I was expecting, huh, kid?”
> 
> View attachment 5081152
> 
> “Oh, boy. I’m on our favorite nice lady’s evergreen poodoo list.”
> ~•~_​



I look forward to these installments.  They are brilliant.


----------



## diane278

TheBagLady20 said:


> I purged most of my books. Haven’t missed a single one.  Sasaki says “Even if it sparks joy, let it go”… my rule with books is they have to fit on the shelf I have, and if I have too many, I let go of the ones I’ll miss the least.  I’m sure you have gorgeous lovely books though…


I also tend to purge books when I tire of them. But I still usually remain at around 50. I keep the ones I use for reference or inspiration.  (Other books I read and then pass on.) My version of a bookshelf is the slanted support below the TV.  I also use chairs.
(The first art book I requested was of Salvador Dali. I was 12. Even then I was a bit eccentric.....)


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> I also tend to purge books when I tire of them. But I still usually remain at around 50. I keep the ones I use for reference or inspiration.  (Other books I read and then pass on.) My version of a bookshelf is the slanted support below the TV.  I also use chairs.
> (The first art book I requested was of Salvador Dali. I was 12. Even then I was a bit eccentric.....)
> 
> View attachment 5093254



I love your style and aesthetic.  Dali was an early fav for me too.  I used to have the dream picture with the bumble bee and the melting time in my room….


----------



## tlamdang08

A Machiato latte candle light lookalikes coffee for him.
Happy Memorial weekend everyone


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> A Machiato latte candle light lookalikes coffee for him.
> Happy Memorial weekend everyone
> View attachment 5095312



You make the most beautiful consumables!  Have a lovely holiday weekend.....


----------



## getbetterwithH

First post lockdown outdoor dining or rather lunching. It’s been 7 months... To celebrate the occasion, my Epson Rouge H B35 was dug out of the box. She sat on a separat chair because we had the smallest table I‘ve ever seen   They messed up my orders, so all you see are my husband‘s choices. When mine arrived, he had already started and effectively ruined the picture. It was pretty busy, so we had to wait a while. Still, very much enjoyed both the occasion and the food ! Though this doesn‘t sound like it all, sorry. This is the first few days of opened restaurants again and we drove 70 miles to be there, since it‘s our fave outdoor dining spot, in a secluded yard in the heart  of a big German city, quite interesting. Very happy we could still get a spot, it was all very last minute.


----------



## diane278

getbetterwithH said:


> First post lockdown outdoor dining or rather lunching. It’s been 7 months... To celebrate the occasion, my Epson Rouge H B35 was dug out of the box. She sat on a separat chair because we had the smallest table I‘ve ever seen   They messed up my orders, so all you see are my husband‘s choices. When mine arrived, he had already started and effectively ruined the picture. It was pretty busy, so we had to wait a while. Still, very much enjoyed both the occasion and the food ! Though this doesn‘t sound like it all, sorry. This is the first few days of opened restaurants again and we drove 70 miles to be there, since it‘s our fave outdoor dining spot, in a secluded yard in the heart  of a big German city, quite interesting. Very happy we could still get a spot, it was all very last minute.
> 
> View attachment 5095470
> View attachment 5095471


It looks delicious to me. And your outfit looks great!


----------



## diane278

A neighbor insisted on bringing me a very rich piece of chocolate cake.  I decided it deserved to be eaten off a piece of Passifolia. But being the ‘instant gratification’ person that I am, I ate it standing at the kitchen counter as soon as I got it onto that plate.....it was yummy!  And, although it didn't make it into the photo, my napkin was a paper towel.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
A Little Space

~•~


“Prepare to jump…”



“…into hyperspace.”



“We’re getting cozy in the cockpit.”



“Mission first, buddy.”



“At the outermost edge of each minor star system, we alternate speed and scramble the coordinates to avoid any trace.”



“After we land, we use our jetpacks the rest of the way.”



“Neither of us wants to claim Mandalore’s throne.”



“You preferred the obscurity of the Outer Rim and beyond. I ran away and joined a rebellion.”



“It won’t stay hidden forever.”

“We have to face the darksaber again.”



.
.
.



“Great maneuver!”

“Lady, the ship’s not the only thing I maneuver well - OW! I didn’t deserve that.”



“There…that’s it.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

Hmmm...gotta wonder how many versions of that statement have been used over the years....


----------



## getbetterwithH

diane278 said:


> It looks delicious to me. And your outfit looks great!


Thank you. So glad we are leaving winter temperatures behind.
And this delicious chocolate cake wouldn‘t stand a chance in our house, too!!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> You make the most beautiful consumables!  Have a lovely holiday weekend.....


  I am super LAZY today


----------



## diane278

Something odd happened today. I went into the Ariat store this afternoon to get a western shirt and the woman who helped me recognized my bag as being a B.   I was stunned. I live in a H barren place. No one has ever commented, or even given the bag a second look.  I never thought anyone would notice it....which Is one reason I‘ve never given a thought to having it stolen. It felt quite weird. No one noticed my Bottegas when I was carrying them years ago.  However, LV’s are everywhere....both real and not....


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> Something odd happened today. I went into the Ariat store this afternoon to get a western shirt and the woman who helped me recognized my bag as being a B.   I was stunned. I live in a H barren place. No one has ever commented, or even given the bag a second look.  I never thought anyone would notice it....which Is one reason I‘ve never given a thought to having it stolen. It felt quite weird. No one noticed my Bottegas when I was carrying them years ago.  However, LV’s are everywhere....both real and not....
> 
> View attachment 5096829



Hopefully she was in the group of non judgmental genuine h lovers who share the love.


----------



## tlamdang08

The bottom of my morning coffee


----------



## diane278

TheBagLady20 said:


> Hopefully she was in the group of non judgmental genuine h lovers who share the love.


I didn’t get any negative vibes from her....it was more just a matter of recognition. But it was busy so we didn’t have much of a conversation. She’s always nice. I’ve noticed that when I’m in a store that caters to riders, there’s usually sort of a camaraderie in there. It was just unexpected...so I wasn’t prepared for it.


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> I didn’t get any negative vibes from her....it was more just a matter of recognition. But it was busy so we didn’t have much of a conversation. She’s always nice. I’ve noticed that when I’m in a store that caters to riders, there’s usually sort of a camaraderie in there. It was just unexpected...so I wasn’t prepared for it.



I prefer to fly under the radar also… someone I know (not a bag-phile) said to me once when we were chatting casually about bags, “what’s the name of that bag that’s really really expensive?”

The detailing on your hardware though is quite stunning and drool worthy - probably hard to not to shower attention…


----------



## tlamdang08

New spot for the mini to shine


----------



## diane278

Awhile back, @tlamdang08 posted a photo wearing a white shirt I liked. She gave me the info where to find it and I’ve been adding more white shirts to my closet since then.

Recently, I saw this white shirt on the H website. Does anyone have this shirt? My SA didn‘t see it as available when I inquired about it. I have not yet purchased any H clothing and am wondering how their items fit. TIA


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I didn’t get any negative vibes from her....it was more just a matter of recognition. But it was busy so we didn’t have much of a conversation. She’s always nice. I’ve noticed that when I’m in a store that caters to riders, there’s usually sort of a camaraderie in there. It was just unexpected...so I wasn’t prepared for it.


I lurk in this thread on occasion, like many I’m a bit addicted to Covert, like you I like to be under the radar with my bags. The Birkin is recognized partly because of the Kardashian clan and their TV show, never hurts to be alert in public.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> I lurk in this thread on occasion, like many I’m a bit addicted to Covert, like you I like to be under the radar with my bags. The Birkin is recognized partly because of the Kardashian clan and their TV show, never hurts to be alert in public.



I’m sure you’re right. I tend to watch mostly period films (Jane Austen, Downton Abbey, etc) so I’m not very aware of a lot of the current TV shows. I’m definitely out of the reality loop.....I think I’m a “Boomer” but I’m not even sure of that. When I started with Hermès, all I wanted were clutches. Somewhere along the journey things changed.

I saw this collage on an art website and hoped to purchase it, but the artist didn’t want to sell it. 
I thought it would be a fun piece.....combining my fixation on both art and Hermès....oh, well...


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
The Mudhorn and the Wren_

~•~


_“The grav charge worked despite the reservoir surrounding the entrance.”

“Asset is secured.”_




_“Hah - for a moment I thought you were about to charge the cavern wall like a rudely awakened mudhorn.”_





_“Admiring my pauldron again?”

“There’s strength in the mudhorn.”




“And there’s strength in the wren firebird.”

“Admiring my chestplate again?”




“Uh, how about one more general sweep of the area?”




“I know a Rodian and Gungan in a nearby system that specialize in charges using Gungan technology. Interesting pair, I know, but not as interesting as, say, a mudhorn and wren. But a successful partnership. We could make a slight detour.”




“When you factor another set of alternating speed pattern, this will add time to our passage back.”




“So, we’re going to have extra travel time.”




“Looks that way, buddy.”




“Extra time to test this partnership. Huh.”
~•~_​


----------



## diane278

My green drink and my blood pressure pill. I’m dragging my feet this morning. It’s hot and I need to go to the grocery store….ugh.


----------



## sf_newyorker

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> The Mudhorn and the Wren_
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5100424
> 
> _“The grav charge worked despite the reservoir surrounding the entrance.”
> 
> “Asset is secured.”_
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100428
> 
> _“Hah - for a moment I thought you were about to charge the cavern wall like a rudely awakened mudhorn.”_
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100429
> 
> _“Admiring my pauldron again?”
> 
> “There’s strength in the mudhorn.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100431
> 
> “And there’s strength in the wren firebird.”
> 
> “Admiring my chestplate again?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100432
> 
> “Uh, how about one more general sweep of the area?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100430
> 
> “I know a Rodian and Gungan in a nearby system that specialize in charges using Gungan technology. Interesting pair, I know, but not as interesting as, say, a mudhorn and wren. But a successful partnership. We could make a slight detour.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100427
> 
> “When you factor another set of alternating speed pattern, this will add time to our passage back.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100426
> 
> “So, we’re going to have extra travel time.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100433
> 
> “Looks that way, buddy.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100425
> 
> “Extra time to test this partnership. Huh.”
> ~•~_​



For reference: Mudhorn signet on pauldron and Wren (unofficial firebird) crest on chestplate


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> For reference: Mudhorn signet on pauldron and Wren (unofficial firebird) crest on chestplate
> 
> View attachment 5101193


Looks to me like the partnership is working out just fine.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Surprise

~•~


.


“Your favorite, pal. Eggs and broth.”



“Eat up, pal.”



“She’s with the juveniles. Yes, that includes her cousin. What’s that? Why don’t you tell her when we see her later.”_



_“I’m finished with my broth. Now you need to finish your broth.”_



_“Yes, these are your favorite sweet bone biscuits. I heard you shared your box of cookies with the other kids. Only the cookies you didn’t like? Next time maybe you could share the ones you do like, okay?”



“You’re willing to share one of your biscuits? Well, it’s a start.”
•
•
•_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Surprise

•
•
~•~


.



“Yes, that’s your winged beast.”



(MEH*EH-EH*MEH!!!)



“I know I said I’d choose the color. You’re saying that’s the color you wanted when we were at H-MParsec?”_



_“Hey, little guy. Thanks…and back at you.”



“Listen, pal, that’s the color I chose. Who knew it would be your favorite color, too. Go on.”



“You.”

“Me?”



“Just, you.”
~•~_
​


----------



## tlamdang08

I use the twilly box as a cup for my epsom salt therapeutic soak time


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee with love
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy to go nowhere today to wait for this...
	

		
			
		

		
	



To be continued.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s my new puppy. She’s a rescue dog and the sweetest and cleverest girl.

The pillow is an Hermes design.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Coffee with love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107425
> 
> Happy to go nowhere today to wait for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107427
> 
> To be continued.



Your package just drove past my house.…..it should be at your house soon!


----------



## diane278

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s my new puppy. She’s a rescue dog and the sweetest and cleverest girl.
> 
> The pillow is an Hermes design.
> 
> View attachment 5107498
> View attachment 5107499



Such a sweet face….


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Your package just drove past my house.…..it should be at your house soon!
> View attachment 5107508


It arrived safe and sound. Thank youuu


----------



## bagnut1

@diane278 @tlamdang08 - you ladies always make my day!

Congrats on the new teapot - gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> @diane278 @tlamdang08 - you ladies always make my day!
> 
> Congrats on the new teapot - gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Tea/coffee time


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
the Starman

~•~


*


*


*


*
**
*


*


*


*


*


*


~•~_​


----------



## tlamdang08

...enjoying virtual beach time


----------



## diane278

I’m downsizing, as I’m hoping to move into a senior condo. These boxes need to go. I won’t have room for things that do not earn their space.  For now, I will keep the Passifolia boxes as I’m uncertain and the future of those pieces….


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> I’m downsizing, as I’m hoping to move into a senior condo. These boxes need to go. I won’t have room for things that do not earn their space.  For now, I will keep the Passifolia boxes as I’m uncertain and the future of those pieces….
> View attachment 5110582


One day I too shall have so many boxes I dont know what to do with  them...sigh...would love just one to put my thrifted Hermes scarf in...not to sound too mercenary..but they would sell on ebay easy.


----------



## paula24jen

tlamdang08 said:


> ...enjoying virtual beach time
> View attachment 5110534


Fun image tlamdang, the tote is cute, may I ask where it is from please?


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> One day I too shall have so many boxes I dont know what to do with  them...sigh...would love just one to put my thrifted Hermes scarf in...not to sound too mercenary..but they would sell on ebay easy.


I DM’d you….


----------



## tlamdang08

paula24jen said:


> Fun image tlamdang, the tote is cute, may I ask where it is from please?


It is from Getty Museum in LA.


----------



## paula24jen

tlamdang08 said:


> It is from Getty Museum in LA.


Thank you, I’ll see if they will post out!


----------



## tlamdang08

paula24jen said:


> Thank you, I’ll see if they will post out!


I found some images  for you here 




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## tlamdang08

Too hot for me to get outside, this baby is pretty. I am watching very old drama movies, and enjoying her.


----------



## diane278

Unhealthy but tasty treat….


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Unhealthy but tasty treat….
> View attachment 5112187


Try this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Green tea KitKat  you can search around Asian markets near you 
Or Amazon ( but it is around 5-6 dollars a bag of 13 mini individual wrap, the price is varies but should not above $7.00/bag)
Here is how the the package look like








						Nestlé Koicha Green Tea Kit Kat (Japanese Dark Matcha Kit Kat) 12 Bars
					

Dark Green Tea Kit Kat This is one of the two different kinds of matcha green tea Kit Kats. This version is made with koi matcha and has a strongest and rich green tea taste.




					japanesetaste.com


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112193
> 
> Green tea KitKat  you can search around Asian markets near you
> Or Amazon ( but it is around 5-6 dollars a bag of 13 mini individual wrap, the price is varies but should not above $7.00/bag)
> Here is how the the package look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nestlé Koicha Green Tea Kit Kat (Japanese Dark Matcha Kit Kat) 12 Bars
> 
> 
> Dark Green Tea Kit Kat This is one of the two different kinds of matcha green tea Kit Kats. This version is made with koi matcha and has a strongest and rich green tea taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesetaste.com


Thanks! I’ll look for some…..


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112193
> 
> Green tea KitKat  you can search around Asian markets near you
> Or Amazon ( but it is around 5-6 dollars a bag of 13 mini individual wrap, the price is varies but should not above $7.00/bag)
> Here is how the the package look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nestlé Koicha Green Tea Kit Kat (Japanese Dark Matcha Kit Kat) 12 Bars
> 
> 
> Dark Green Tea Kit Kat This is one of the two different kinds of matcha green tea Kit Kats. This version is made with koi matcha and has a strongest and rich green tea taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesetaste.com


You are dangerous…. Those look delish.


----------



## tlamdang08

A way for both of us to enjoy H dishes


----------



## diane278

In a public restroom photo after a quick stop at Anthropologie


----------



## paula24jen

tlamdang08 said:


> I found some images  for you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


Thank you


----------



## sf_newyorker

friday!
^


^​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> friday!
> ^
> View attachment 5113629
> 
> ^​


Love is in the air….and there’s a gorgeous K on the windowsill!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Made With Heart For…

~•~


.


.


.


.


.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



.


.


.


~•~_
​


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112193
> 
> Green tea KitKat  you can search around Asian markets near you
> Or Amazon ( but it is around 5-6 dollars a bag of 13 mini individual wrap, the price is varies but should not above $7.00/bag)
> Here is how the the package look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nestlé Koicha Green Tea Kit Kat (Japanese Dark Matcha Kit Kat) 12 Bars
> 
> 
> Dark Green Tea Kit Kat This is one of the two different kinds of matcha green tea Kit Kats. This version is made with koi matcha and has a strongest and rich green tea taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesetaste.com


My KitKats arrived today from Amazon. Due to the 105F temp, they were melted   but I put them in the fridge and they firmed up.   They are now solid and delicious! Thanks for the tip! 




On another note, my small online order of Passifolia is missing. The order made it to Northern California last Thursday and hasn't been seen since, with no planned delivery date.  I guess I’ll give it through Monday to magically reappear and then notify H. (A larger tray like the one above is in the missing order.)


----------



## PrincessTotoro

sf_newyorker said:


> friday!
> ^
> View attachment 5113629
> 
> ^​


This is the first photo of a Kelly retourne that caught my eye, I am team Sellier all the way but yours look so good! May I ask what size this is?


----------



## tlamdang08

Don't know which one should I wear for the church later so I bring three of them and trying to decide on the way to my parent's house. 
Happy Father's Day!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

PrincessTotoro said:


> This is the first photo of a Kelly retourne that caught my eye, I am team Sellier all the way but yours look so good! May I ask what size this is?


Thank you!  It’s a 25. I’m partial to retourne but won’t rule out a sellier in the future (my SA can be very persuasive!).


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
…Dad

~•~


.


.


.


.


.


.


.
.
.


.


.


.


~•~_​


----------



## PrincessTotoro

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you!  It’s a 25. I’m partial to retourne but won’t rule out a sellier in the future (my SA can be very persuasive!).


Ah I thought so! It’s the perfect size in fact the only size I’ll consider a Kelly for  I think I’ll ask for a Kelly next time as my second wish to my SA


----------



## PrincessTotoro

having my Hermes beauties out like this sometimes just makes my day just a bit brighter. After ten seconds of sunshine London has predictably returned to rainy grey weather but luckily I have great company


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> …Dad
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5116032
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116033
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116034
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116035
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116036
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116037
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116038
> 
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5116039
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116041
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116040
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116042
> 
> ~•~_​


What a lovely Father’s Day tribute…..


----------



## HMuse

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> …Dad
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5116032
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116033
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116034
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116035
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116036
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116037
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116038
> 
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5116039
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116041
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116040
> 
> .
> View attachment 5116042
> 
> ~•~_​


brilliant idea for window display. Kudos to your creativity!


----------



## shrpthorn

A peachy treat from the Italian bakery served on my Hermes Passifolia china.


----------



## biorin

shrpthorn said:


> A peachy treat from the Italian bakery served on my Hermes Passifolia china.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116611
> View attachment 5116612


I love these napkins! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## diane278

shrpthorn said:


> A peachy treat from the Italian bakery served on my Hermes Passifolia china.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116611
> View attachment 5116612


Your treat looks gorgeous on that plate…..and I really like the Passifolia on the dark table…..


----------



## diane278

I made a Passifolia purchase last week and it arrived about an hour ago……after disappearing from all FedEx tracking for the past 4 days.
A tray to hold my bracelet (and misc stuff) and two tiny plates (5 1/2”).


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I made a Passifolia purchase last week and it arrived about an hour ago……after disappearing from all FedEx tracking for the past 4 days.
> A tray to hold my bracelet (and misc stuff) and two tiny plates (5 1/2”).
> 
> View attachment 5116735


Beautiful presentation even when still in their boxes. I’m glad to hear they made it to you. I was getting concerned since I have an embossed Calvi on the way to my nephew in NorCal. I’m constantly checking FedEx


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> I made a Passifolia purchase last week and it arrived about an hour ago……after disappearing from all FedEx tracking for the past 4 days.
> A tray to hold my bracelet (and misc stuff) and two tiny plates (5 1/2”).
> 
> View attachment 5116735



Glad you got them safely in the end!  I was so sure I don't need another home ware set (well, at least not until I finish collecting the one I'm currently using) but every time I see Passifolia photos I like them more!


----------



## shrpthorn

biorin said:


> I love these napkins! May I ask where you got them?


I got them at a local home decor store but they are by Chatsworth by Caspari 1509291111 P142086 Audubon Birds
They can be found on line at www.CaspariOnline.com, search on Audubon Birds


----------



## diane278

Driving home with groceries. I’ve found that this little guy is really handy….


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Driving home with groceries. I’ve found that this little guy is really handy….
> View attachment 5117636


You do love your naan. I have to do my Whole Foods run early tomorrow morning after my literal morning run and before I log into a long WFH day. Maybe I’ll grab some naan as well.


----------



## tlamdang08

I went to Trader Joe for white orchids but then changed my mind and bought the tropical instead.   A perfect match


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I went to Trader Joe for white orchids but then changed my mind and bought the tropical instead.   A perfect match
> View attachment 5117892



All of you who have been sharing your Evelyn TPM’s got to me. I found a 2004 version in rouge h that moved into my house yesterday.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> You do love your naan. I have to do my Whole Foods run early tomorrow morning after my literal morning run and before I log into a long WFH day. Maybe I’ll grab some naan as well.



You’re right! I particularly love this smaller package. I have trouble limiting my intake.  The smaller package helps….it might also help if I got back to rowing daily but I’m on a break from that….


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> All of you who have been sharing your Evelyn TPM’s got to me. I found a 2004 version in rouge h that moved into my house yesterday.
> View attachment 5118178


Awww, welcome to the club


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, welcome to the club



Thank you…..I love it’s lightness.  It’s like a clutch on a strap.


----------



## biorin

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, welcome to the club



I've been catching up on this thread and am now fully convinced you should have your own thread just for all the amazing food you make! The presentation is always exceptional. 


diane278 said:


> All of you who have been sharing your Evelyn TPM’s got to me. I found a 2004 version in rouge h that moved into my house yesterday.
> View attachment 5118178


Congrats! Rouge H really suits the TPM.


----------



## tlamdang08

biorin said:


> I've been catching up on this thread and am now fully convinced you should have your own thread just for all the amazing food you make! The presentation is always exceptional.
> 
> Congrats! Rouge H really suits the TPM.


Thank you so much, at this moment I don't have a soul for cooking, eating, .... But I am going to learn to come back slowly. I hope one day soon I will share my cooking photo a gain.


----------



## tlamdang08

My H watch is working until I change the date and time. Then it stops. I wonder what the problem is? Maybe it need a stop at H store today.
Taking my morning coffee in bed and watching old movies. 


H watch has stopped working 


Last but not least, choosing the day bag “First world problem” my husband used to say that to me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Choice of the day


----------



## sf_newyorker

@tlamdang08 - Each time I see your etain beauty I kick myself three times. I passed on an etain beauty in January and still dream about something in that color…I have only pictures to look at 




Maybe I’ll be a late joiner to E-TPM club like @diane278 and have my SA look for one in etain GHW. Then I can carry it to Whole Foods and get my naan. They didn’t have much earlier this morning but I managed to bring home ciabatta bread, avocados, arugula, and tomatoes.

Okay, this was just one of my most random posts. Honestly, it’s because I needed a mental break from staring at the work laptop. Yesterday when I did the same, I texted my SA about a RTW piece. Break over!



Work isn’t paying me to goof off.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_friday!
log lite
^
•
^

_
_a step toward commitment _
_^_
•
_^_​


----------



## diane278

Driving home and eating Forager chips on the way….and yes, a package of Naan is in the bag!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _friday!
> log lite
> ^
> •
> ^
> View attachment 5120026
> _
> _a step toward commitment _
> _^_
> •
> _^_​



Thank God!


----------



## paula24jen

sf_newyorker said:


> @tlamdang08 - Each time I see your etain beauty I kick myself three times. I passed on an etain beauty in January and still dream about something in that color…I have only pictures to look at
> 
> View attachment 5118383
> 
> 
> Maybe I’ll be a late joiner to E-TPM club like @diane278 and have my SA look for one in etain GHW. Then I can carry it to Whole Foods and get my naan. They didn’t have much earlier this morning but I managed to bring home ciabatta bread, avocados, arugula, and tomatoes.
> 
> Okay, this was just one of my most random posts. Honestly, it’s because I needed a mental break from staring at the work laptop. Yesterday when I did the same, I texted my SA about a RTW piece. Break over!
> 
> View attachment 5118398
> 
> Work isn’t paying me to goof off.
> View attachment 5118399



The cartoon golfer puts me in mind of the H Dress Code scarf!


----------



## diane278

So, I’m going through one of those “I’m craving a change” things, although I have no idea what kind of a change I’m craving. These things usually pass before I can zero in on anything. But, while at the bookstore, a saw a magazine cover that I somehow identified with……I'm hoping I don’t start walking around wearing a banana on my head.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
the Appearance

~•~


“I was on routine patrol of the perimeter. It appeared at the south entrance. I alerted the smartest person knowing some well-traveled muscle would follow.”

“I appreciate the compliment, Blue. However, she’s the brain and I’m the muscle.”

“Your message to me, not to Mudhorn here, indicated no life form was detected beneath the beskar.”




“At first I thought this was a youngling from the two of you but the timing was off and…”

“Blue, my opinion of you has taken a precipitous plunge.”

“Don’t look at me. I’m only the muscle.”




“Karabast! Are you womp rats finished? Do you hear that?”

“Karabast? Where and when did you learn that expression?”

“She’s right…this baby is emitting a faint signal.”




“Far away and a lifetime ago. You know it? I’ll explain later.”

“Lady, remember I’m the well-traveled muscle.”

“Kids - the signal?”




“A Mandalorian droid?”
~•~_

​


----------



## diane278

Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:


A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


Reading your post shocked me. I’m glad you went to the ER and please take care.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


 I hope you’re okay. If I were nearby I’d pick up some naan for you. And chips. And chocolate.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


Oh dear I am so sorry to hear that and am glad that you are OK!  (Also the Evie.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


I am glad that you are ok now.


----------



## paula24jen

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


Glad to hear both you and Evie are ok!


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….



so glad to hear you are ok…take care


----------



## diane278

Hermes Zen said:


> Reading your post shocked me. I’m glad you went to the ER and please take care.





sf_newyorker said:


> I hope you’re okay. If I were nearby I’d pick up some naan for you. And chips. And chocolate.





bagnut1 said:


> Oh dear I am so sorry to hear that and am glad that you are OK!  (Also the Evie.)





tlamdang08 said:


> I am glad that you are ok now.



Thank you, friends!  I’m stapled and stitched back into one piece….and feeling very lucky.


----------



## diane278

paula24jen said:


> Glad to hear both you and Evie are ok!





momoc said:


> so glad to hear you are ok…take care



thank you! I got lucky.


----------



## etoupebirkin

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


Feel better!!!
Glad you are OK!!!

ETA: If you were in a certain midwest city, you could've have been treated by my DD.


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


OMG - never mind the bag, I hope that you're ok!!!


----------



## lindacherie

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


 
Hope you’re okay and have a speedy recovery, Diane! Hugs.


----------



## tlamdang08

Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


My daily bags are all neutral colors in etoupe and black. IMHO etoupe goes with my day to day wear just as well as black.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


I agree with @Hermes Zen . All my daily bags are in neutral colors, and with etoupe you can dress up or down.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


do take it easy-and dont be surprised if you have a sore head for a few days.
I once cut my head open (banged it against a corner of a kitchen cupboard) amazing how much a tiny cut bled-ER glued the cut together and worst of all is told me not to wash my hair for a few days !
I still remember years later how yucky I felt wearing a beret with a very sore head and a very matted patch of hair.
Sending a hug! Drink lots of water and rest.


----------



## JadeFor3st

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….



I’m glad that you are okay, and best wishes for a fast recovery. 
I take care of my parents and it just happened that my father fell too last Friday. Fortunately he is also okay.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


I’d go for the Etoupe. You already have some beautiful pops of color bags.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


My Kelly Danse is in gold and I love it. I think Etoupe will go well with your wardrobe and style.


----------



## tlamdang08

@Hermes Zen
@sf_newyorker
@diane278
@etoupebirkin 
Thank you for your thoughts, everyone  
Have a Decaf coffee with me, please.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> @Hermes Zen
> @sf_newyorker
> @diane278
> @etoupebirkin
> Thank you for your thoughts, everyone
> Have a Decaf coffee with me, please.
> View attachment 5124021



I love the H Deco tableware!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


+1 etoupe, especially if you are using it as a daily bag.

I use my etoupe Pico 18 and beige de weima mini Evelyn almost daily.


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….


I'm sorry to hear about your fall and relieved to learn that both you and your mini Evie are alright


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Well, I learned something yesterday. After I fell and cut my head open, a friend took me to the ER. I knew I’d need ID, so I dumped my Evie tpm out on the bed and grabbed my Calvi. I tried to be careful but when I returned home, there was a single drop of dried blood on the Evie. I grabbed a leather wipe:
> View attachment 5123464
> 
> A gentile wipe and the blood came off! There’s no sign that anything happened at all to the bag. (I didn’t think to take a photo of it….I was a bit out of it.) Also, my bag is rouge h, so I’m not sure if it would have worked as well on a lighter color.…but, for now, both my head and my bag are rehabbed….



That must have been scary.  I’m glad you’re OK.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love the H Deco tableware!





Hillychristie said:


> +1 etoupe, especially if you are using it as a daily bag.
> 
> I use my etoupe Pico 18 and beige de weima mini Evelyn almost daily.



Another vote for eutope; great color for an everyday purse. And especially a Kelly danse which can be used several ways.


----------



## tlamdang08

I need to remind myself that I am blessed more than many people.
Espresso and homemade banana chocolate bread ( credit to my daughter )


----------



## getbetterwithH

tlamdang08 said:


> Help me to make up my mind please. Should I go for Kelly Danae Etoupe, or should I wait for a joyful color?
> I will use this bag as a daily bag too.


Etoupe is gorgeous and you can always brighten its look with a Twilly if you feel like it


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> I need to remind myself that I am blessed more than many people.
> Espresso and homemade banana chocolate bread ( credit to my daughter )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125481



That all looks divine.   Yes, always a good thing to count our blessings.  It helps keep things things in perspective. 

Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
the Reappearance 

~•~


.


“What?”

“I have life-altering memories of this ship…and our last mission.”

“Careful, buddy. We’re not alone.”

“Lady, your cousin sent a crew of sani-droids to the docking bay to meet us on our return. They were ready to board and sanitize the ship. It’s obvious.”
.
._
.


_“Shards of kyber?”



“The signal.”



“What are the odds this is the same beskar droid?”



“Blue confirmed…”



“…no sign of the droid at the covert.”



“I say we grab it now.”



“Dank farrik…”



“…it’s going to prefer a nest of gundarks to me!”



“Gone again!”
~•~_

​


----------



## Hillychristie

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> the Reappearance
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5125884
> 
> .
> View attachment 5125885
> 
> “What?”
> 
> “I have life-altering memories of this ship…and our last mission.”
> 
> “Careful, buddy. We’re not alone.”
> 
> “Lady, your cousin sent a crew of sani-droids to the docking bay to meet us on our return. They were ready to board and sanitize the ship. It’s obvious.”
> .
> ._
> .
> View attachment 5125893
> 
> _“Shards of kyber?”
> 
> View attachment 5125892
> 
> “The signal.”
> 
> View attachment 5125894
> 
> “What are the odds this is the same beskar droid?”
> 
> View attachment 5125891
> 
> “Blue confirmed…”
> 
> View attachment 5125889
> 
> “…no sign of the droid at the covert.”
> 
> View attachment 5125888
> 
> “I say we grab it now.”
> 
> View attachment 5125886
> 
> “Dank farrik…”
> 
> View attachment 5125887
> 
> “…it’s going to prefer a nest of gundarks to me!”
> 
> View attachment 5125890
> 
> “Gone again!”
> ~•~_
> 
> ​


Love the men in the Bolide


----------



## sf_newyorker

_friday!
log lite
^
•
^


a vibrant discourse on the advantage of using z-6 jetpacks in combat can strengthen a new relationship 
^
•
^_​


----------



## tlamdang08

I made the smallest heart


----------



## diane278

Aren‘t these two perfect for each other!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you Ladies  Help me to welcome my Etoupe to the family
A gift to myself bag for my 25 Anniversary but first year without my other half.  I try not to cry tomorrow.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies  Help me to welcome my Etoupe to the family
> A gift to myself bag for my 25 Anniversary but first year without my other half.  I try not to cry tomorrow.
> View attachment 5127268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127267


So so lovely - and the bag, too. Sending you lots of


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies  Help me to welcome my Etoupe to the family
> A gift to myself bag for my 25 Anniversary but first year without my other half.  I try not to cry tomorrow.
> View attachment 5127268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127267



Congratulations. Like SF_NewYorker sending you many many hugs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies  Help me to welcome my Etoupe to the family
> A gift to myself bag for my 25 Anniversary but first year without my other half.  I try not to cry tomorrow.
> View attachment 5127268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127267


Big lump in my throat. Wear the bag in the best of health!!! Your DH is watching over you and smiling.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Darla went On first adventure at Hermes this week. She was such a good girl. We went out for a pupsicle afterwards. I got a peach milkshake. Also, a Claudia scrunchie and a Space Derby Scarf.


----------



## Narnanz

etoupebirkin said:


> Darla went On first adventure at Hermes this week. She was such a good girl. We went out for a pupsicle afterwards. I got a peach milkshake. Also, a Claudia scrunchie and a Space Derby Scarf.


What a good pup!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

etoupebirkin said:


> Darla went On first adventure at Hermes this week. She was such a good girl. We went out for a pupsicle afterwards. I got a peach milkshake. Also, a Claudia scrunchie and a Space Derby Scarf.


Is Darla a German short haired pointer?


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you all for warming my heart on my new purchase. I really believe that my DH still beside me. Days and nights….
I am happy to have the Danse, I think I can transform it from day to night bag.
I wear it as a bag pack which is so cute. I think I look at least 10years younger from the back 


I also have 2 soy dishes today. They’re super cute.
I realized that I got the 2021 Hermes theme ribbon
	

		
			
		

		
	




thank you all .
Happy July 4th!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Is Darla a German short haired pointer?


She’s a mutt. I think she’s a cross with German Shorthair Pointer and Pitt Bull.


----------



## tlamdang08

Yésterday was gone smoothly, not too many actions though. I spent most of my time watching happy ending movies. Slept for 6 hours straight and got up early to meet up with my bike group.
Made him a cup of coffee with complete circle and mine with a broken heart  
have brunch on the beach with my group.
Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )
For now, I think I will use my danse more than mini Lindy. I am Kelly’s fans.
What do you think? Keep or lets it go? I use to ask my beloved husband these kinds of questions and he always answer “ first world problem”. help me 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Last Saturday I biked with my Mini Kelly too cute to let it stay home in the closet.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi,
Yeaaahhh, you had fun on 7/4 ..  
..  my 0.02 cents, SELL if your love for the mini Lindy is diminishing as your daughter will/should be in a position to buy her own bags in the future. 



tlamdang08 said:


> *Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )*


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )
> For now, I think I will use my danse more than mini Lindy. I am Kelly’s fans.
> What do you think? Keep or lets it go?



I’m not sure what I’d do in your position. If you have another bag that absolutely fills the function of the ML, and you don’t expect your daughter to warm up to the shape, then rehome it. On the other hand, you’ve only had the Danse for under a week…what if you want to change back to the ML a few months down the line after you’ve rehomed the ML? It’s still not that easy of a bag to get at the boutique.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Ambling Along Among Favorites 

~•~


“We’re here.”



“The kid’s going to have fun. For one thing, he’s spending the day with me. Apart from you and my cousin, I’m his favorite Mandalorian. Our arrival back should coincide with your return. Knowing Blue, he’s bound to squeeze in a quasi-side mission to a side mission. He’s handling another matter? So, just the two of you? I’ll requisition for the sani-droids again. It’s a joke. No, it’s not.”



“Hello? Well, your dad was amused. My cousin - not so much. I know what will amuse you. Let’s go.”
.
.
.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.
.


.


~•~_​


----------



## momoc

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Ambling Along Among Favorites
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5128932
> 
> “We’re here.”
> 
> View attachment 5128933
> 
> “The kid’s going to have fun. For one thing, he’s spending the day with me. Apart from you and my cousin, I’m his favorite Mandalorian. Our arrival back should coincide with your return. Knowing Blue, he’s bound to squeeze in a quasi-side mission to a side mission. He’s handling another matter? So, just the two of you? I’ll requisition for the sani-droids again. It’s a joke. No, it’s not.”
> 
> View attachment 5128934
> 
> “Hello? Well, your dad was amused. My cousin - not so much. I know what will amuse you. Let’s go.”
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5128935
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128943
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128936
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128937
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128938
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128939
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128942
> 
> .
> .
> View attachment 5128945
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128941
> 
> ~•~_​



Totally OT for this thread but really curious how that woof woof scarf ties / do you find it nice to wear as fun as it is to look at? I’m pretty sure this is the first IRL photo of it I’ve come across on tPF!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Yésterday was gone smoothly, not too many actions though. I spent most of my time watching happy ending movies. Slept for 6 hours straight and got up early to meet up with my bike group.
> Made him a cup of coffee with complete circle and mine with a broken heart
> have brunch on the beach with my group.
> Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )
> For now, I think I will use my danse more than mini Lindy. I am Kelly’s fans.
> What do you think? Keep or lets it go? I use to ask my beloved husband these kinds of questions and he always answer “ first world problem”. help me
> View attachment 5128720
> View attachment 5128730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday I biked with my Mini Kelly too cute to let it stay home in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128734
> View attachment 5128736



I definitely have changed my ideas on what bags / clothes I like from when I was a little girl! A lot! Sometimes back and forth lol. I think entirely possible that your DD will like the bag shape in the future so I wouldn’t be in a hurry to rehome it unless you need to. ITA that she will and should be able to get her own bags, so you don’t need to keep it, but at the same time a bag passed down to her from you will probably hold some additional value from a sentiment point of view because it is a bag from her dear mom 

In summary if it were me I would keep it for now unless there is a need to rehome it. Good luck deciding!


----------



## sf_newyorker

momoc said:


> Totally OT for this thread but really curious how that woof woof scarf ties / do you find it nice to wear as fun as it is to look at? I’m pretty sure this is the first IRL photo of it I’ve come across on tPF!


It’s gorgeous as art…and when worn as a ‘top.’ You do have to play around with it since there is added texture with the embroidered dachshunds, and be mindful when folding on the bias. And depending on where the doggies end up, this makes for an extra warm scarf. LOL, I borrowed the scarf and pups from my dear friend!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Ambling Along Among Favorites
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5128932
> 
> “We’re here.”
> 
> View attachment 5128933
> 
> “The kid’s going to have fun. For one thing, he’s spending the day with me. Apart from you and my cousin, I’m his favorite Mandalorian. Our arrival back should coincide with your return. Knowing Blue, he’s bound to squeeze in a quasi-side mission to a side mission. He’s handling another matter? So, just the two of you? I’ll requisition for the sani-droids again. It’s a joke. No, it’s not.”
> 
> View attachment 5128934
> 
> “Hello? Well, your dad was amused. My cousin - not so much. I know what will amuse you. Let’s go.”
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5128935
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128943
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128936
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128937
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128938
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128939
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128942
> 
> .
> .
> View attachment 5128945
> 
> .
> View attachment 5128941
> 
> ~•~_​


What a great chapter…..and, of course, any story with a horse in it is perfection!


----------



## tlamdang08

@


CaviarChanel said:


> Hi,
> Yeaaahhh, you had fun on 7/4 ..
> ..  my 0.02 cents, SELL if your love for the mini Lindy is diminishing as your daughter will/should be in a position to buy her own bags in the future.





sf_newyorker said:


> I’m not sure what I’d do in your position. If you have another bag that absolutely fills the function of the ML, and you don’t expect your daughter to warm up to the shape, then rehome it. On the other hand, you’ve only had the Danse for under a week…what if you want to change back to the ML a few months down the line after you’ve rehomed the ML? It’s still not that easy of a bag to get at the boutique.





momoc said:


> I definitely have changed my ideas on what bags / clothes I like from when I was a little girl! A lot! Sometimes back and forth lol. I think entirely possible that your DD will like the bag shape in the future so I wouldn’t be in a hurry to rehome it unless you need to. ITA that she will and should be able to get her own bags, so you don’t need to keep it, but at the same time a bag passed down to her from you will probably hold some additional value from a sentiment point of view because it is a bag from her dear mom
> 
> In summary if it were me I would keep it for now unless there is a need to rehome it. Good luck deciding!


Thank you, Ladies, I am in no hurry to rehome the Mini, it is just a thought in my mind. I know my daughter will take a long time to warm-up to Lindy’s shape. 
But from your advice, I would keep the Mini to the end of the year to see how much I will use it and then decide again.
Thank you so much


----------



## getbetterwithH

tlamdang08 said:


> Yésterday was gone smoothly, not too many actions though. I spent most of my time watching happy ending movies. Slept for 6 hours straight and got up early to meet up with my bike group.
> Made him a cup of coffee with complete circle and mine with a broken heart
> have brunch on the beach with my group.
> Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )
> For now, I think I will use my danse more than mini Lindy. I am Kelly’s fans.
> What do you think? Keep or lets it go? I use to ask my beloved husband these kinds of questions and he always answer “ first world problem”. help me
> View attachment 5128720
> View attachment 5128730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday I biked with my Mini Kelly too cute to let it stay home in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128734
> View attachment 5128736


It‘s obviously a personal choice but your Lindy in that bright and happy red is so wonderful. I’d keep it for myself but certainly for your daughter (what a lucky daughter)


----------



## diane278

I’m meeting with a closet installer tomorrow. My current closet is only about 10 feet long. I had California Closets rework it 20 years ago. My other two bedroom closets are pretty basic. I will have only two bedrooms in my retirement condo, so I plan to have both of them done along with the hall closet. None are large. Actually, they’re all small.  I think I’m at 13 or 14 bags. right now, I can’t even imagine buying more but that could change. right now, I think my bags consume approximately 20-25% of my closet.
Here are my bags bagged up (except for the noir octogone):





Im thinking about staying with a similar set up, as it’s worked for me before. (I’m hoping the closet is outfitted before I move in) Please tell me if I’m wrong…..


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Yésterday was gone smoothly, not too many actions though. I spent most of my time watching happy ending movies. Slept for 6 hours straight and got up early to meet up with my bike group.
> Made him a cup of coffee with complete circle and mine with a broken heart
> have brunch on the beach with my group.
> Now I am thinking should I rehome my mini Lindy or keep it for my daughter to change her mind someday? ( she doesn’t fond with the mini Lindy’s shape )
> For now, I think I will use my danse more than mini Lindy. I am Kelly’s fans.
> What do you think? Keep or lets it go? I use to ask my beloved husband these kinds of questions and he always answer “ first world problem”. help me
> View attachment 5128720
> View attachment 5128730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday I biked with my Mini Kelly too cute to let it stay home in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128734
> View attachment 5128736


Since I have been WFH during covid, I started curating my H bags and rehomed 2 bags - pico 22 and Halzan 31 - because i didn't use them often. Also, I bought a pico 18 . Hence, my thinking is if you don't reach for the mini Lindy enough, sell it. You seem to have quite a few red H bags too


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I’m meeting with a closet installer tomorrow. My current closet is only about 10 feet long. I had California Closets rework it 20 years ago. My other two bedroom closets are pretty basic. I will have only two bedrooms in my retirement condo, so I plan to have both of them done along with the hall closet. None are large. Actually, they’re all small.  I think I’m at 13 or 14 bags. right now, I can’t even imagine buying more but that could change. right now, I think my bags consume approximately 20-25% of my closet.
> Here are my bags bagged up (except for the noir octogone):
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130457
> 
> 
> Im thinking about staying with a similar set up, as it’s worked for me before. (I’m hoping the closet is outfitted before I move in) Please tell me if I’m wrong…..


Do you want to consider installing a grid like drawer so you can store and see your scarf individually? I don't use scarves but I will install that to store my bracelets so I can see each one of them without having to open the boxes.


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Do you want to consider installing a grid like drawer so you can store and see your scarf individually? I don't use scarves but I will install that to store my bracelets so I can see each one of them without having to open the boxes.


I’m not sure. I never thought about scarves. I think I only have 7 or 8 but I hardly wear them. (I doubt I’ll ever buy more.) Do you think a drawer like that would work with calvi’s?  I seem to like them a lot….


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I’m not sure. I never thought about scarves. I think I only have 7 or 8 but I hardly wear them. (I doubt I’ll ever buy more.) Do you think a drawer like that would work with calvi’s?  I seem to like them a lot….


Why not? The idea was inspired by a drawer of tea bags organised by flavours in one of the hotels


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning I choose the thankful cup to go with the black H deco small plate.


----------



## tlamdang08

I don't know if soy dishes can be the saucer  for the espresso cups too?


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know if soy dishes can be the saucer  for the espresso cups too?
> View attachment 5131268


I love your soy dishes!  I'm going to order to add to my h dec collection.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_friday!
log lite
^
•
^

_
_contrary to common belief, mandalorians do smile and laugh - on occasion _
_^
•
^_​


----------



## 336

Just having breakfast at home ❤️


----------



## sf_newyorker

Going back to NYCC! The last time we were there, the late Stan Lee greeted us as we were checking in!


​


----------



## corgimom11

diane278 said:


> I’m not sure. I never thought about scarves. I think I only have 7 or 8 but I hardly wear them. (I doubt I’ll ever buy more.) Do you think a drawer like that would work with calvi’s?  I seem to like them a lot….



I had my master closet installed back last fall, while I didn't use California, it was a similar company. I personally went w/ another company because California would not let me do adjustable shelving. They fill in the holes which was odd to me, and the company I went with made it a lot easier process to order things like additional shoe shelves, etc.

They can custom size the grid-type drawers if you just show them the sizing of what you'd like to put in them. I have two that are mixed for my scarves & they also allotted some space on the sides to be able to accommodate 140 size shawls, etc.

My personal favorite additions to my closet, while small, but make me super happy - is the valet rods that can pull out, makes it really easy to pull out outfits and plan, or to pull clothes together for packing/travel. They also did pull outs for me where I can store belts, they will hang upright and again, makes it really easy.

For my bags specifically, I like to "display" them and see them when I get into my closet so I have a lot of cubby hole type space meant for that, but they are fully adjustable so I can accommodate or shift depending on what I want to display. Or if I decided, I could place more foldable clothing (e.g. cardigans) there as well. 

PS - its so much easier to get the closet installed BEFORE moving in / unpacking if possible. I lived in a few suitcases/boxes for a couple of weeks but I found that to be a better alternative than unpacking just to move things and then having to move it all back.


----------



## diane278

corgimom11 said:


> I had my master closet installed back last fall, while I didn't use California, it was a similar company. I personally went w/ another company because California would not let me do adjustable shelving. They fill in the holes which was odd to me, and the company I went with made it a lot easier process to order things like additional shoe shelves, etc.
> 
> They can custom size the grid-type drawers if you just show them the sizing of what you'd like to put in them. I have two that are mixed for my scarves & they also allotted some space on the sides to be able to accommodate 140 size shawls, etc.
> 
> My personal favorite additions to my closet, while small, but make me super happy - is the valet rods that can pull out, makes it really easy to pull out outfits and plan, or to pull clothes together for packing/travel. They also did pull outs for me where I can store belts, they will hang upright and again, makes it really easy.
> 
> For my bags specifically, I like to "display" them and see them when I get into my closet so I have a lot of cubby hole type space meant for that, but they are fully adjustable so I can accommodate or shift depending on what I want to display. Or if I decided, I could place more foldable clothing (e.g. cardigans) there as well.
> 
> PS - its so much easier to get the closet installed BEFORE moving in / unpacking if possible. I lived in a few suitcases/boxes for a couple of weeks but I found that to be a better alternative than unpacking just to move things and then having to move it all back.



I‘m not using Cal Closets this time around. The local franchise is ‘phone consults only‘ and that’s only on Thursdays. They are closed the other six days a week. There are two other companies here. I’ve eliminated one because the designer came and looked at my closet, took measurements to put into her computer program and I never heard from them again. I’ve heard that the company is in trouble…so I still have one left to try. In the meantime, I’ll order rolling racks and use them in the closets until I can get this addressed.  I imagine that last years lock down did a number on these companies. They weren’t considered essential businesses and that had to be tough. I may not be able to get it done by the time I move in, as I planned to, but if that’s my challenge I’ll deal with it just like you did.
….But I truly love an organized closet!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Trying the new look for KD


----------



## Narnanz

To my Fairy Godmother...thank you so much.


----------



## Narnanz

diane278 said:


> I’m meeting with a closet installer tomorrow. My current closet is only about 10 feet long. I had California Closets rework it 20 years ago. My other two bedroom closets are pretty basic. I will have only two bedrooms in my retirement condo, so I plan to have both of them done along with the hall closet. None are large. Actually, they’re all small.  I think I’m at 13 or 14 bags. right now, I can’t even imagine buying more but that could change. right now, I think my bags consume approximately 20-25% of my closet.
> Here are my bags bagged up (except for the noir octogone):
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130457
> 
> 
> Im thinking about staying with a similar set up, as it’s worked for me before. (I’m hoping the closet is outfitted before I move in) Please tell me if I’m wrong…..


when do you move?


----------



## diane278

Narnanz said:


> when do you move?


I’m not sure.  My unit is still under construction.  We’re aiming for September 15th.


----------



## Narnanz

Dont they look nice Fairy Godmother?


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Surprise! There’s…

~•~


._


_.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


•
•
<•>_​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Surprise! There’s…
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5138151
> 
> ._
> View attachment 5138152
> 
> _.
> View attachment 5138150
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138149
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138148
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138153
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138147
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138145
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138143
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138144
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138142
> 
> .
> View attachment 5138146
> 
> •
> •
> <•>_​


I’ll be looking at these photos all day trying to take in everything!  It’s truly amazing how intricate your scenes are……


----------



## tlamdang08

Spaghetti silk and H ring  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
…More!

•
•
<•>


“You are the perfect reason to escape the new office. I was beginning to think there were specters.”

“Specters?”



“Yes. I heard snickering and shuffling behind me. When I turned around nothing was there.”



“Ah, you’re working too much. Retire early with me. Last minute change - I fly out before dawn for the accord talks.”



“Hmm…you’re becoming quite the diplomat.”



“Lady, I’m there only to look intimidating in full beskar. Your cousin will be doing most of the talking.”



“Just you two? Hah, I’ll have the sani-droid waiting.”

“Dank farrik, good call. He’s not going to like that!”



“Buddy, what’s happening outside?”
•
•
•_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
…More!

•
•
•


“Look at that…”



“…your specters, Lady.”



“Mine?”

“Yours.”

“How?”



“Retire early. I can be persuaded to talk.”

“Deal.”



.


.


.


“Tell me - what’s the occasion?”



“You.”

“Me?”



“Just, you.”
~•~_
​


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> …More!
> 
> •
> •
> •
> View attachment 5139120
> 
> “Look at that…”
> 
> View attachment 5139118
> 
> “…your specters, Lady.”
> 
> View attachment 5139119
> 
> “Mine?”
> 
> “Yours.”
> 
> “How?”
> 
> View attachment 5139117
> 
> “Retire early. I can be persuaded to talk.”
> 
> “Deal.”
> 
> View attachment 5139115
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139114
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139113
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139112
> 
> “Tell me - what’s the occasion?”
> 
> View attachment 5139116
> 
> “You.”
> 
> “Me?”
> 
> View attachment 5139111
> 
> “Just, you.”
> ~•~_
> ​


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> …More!
> 
> •
> •
> •
> View attachment 5139120
> 
> “Look at that…”
> 
> View attachment 5139118
> 
> “…your specters, Lady.”
> 
> View attachment 5139119
> 
> “Mine?”
> 
> “Yours.”
> 
> “How?”
> 
> View attachment 5139117
> 
> “Retire early. I can be persuaded to talk.”
> 
> “Deal.”
> 
> View attachment 5139115
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139114
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139113
> 
> .
> View attachment 5139112
> 
> “Tell me - what’s the occasion?”
> 
> View attachment 5139116
> 
> “You.”
> 
> “Me?”
> 
> View attachment 5139111
> 
> “Just, you.”
> ~•~_
> ​


well, things are certainly heating up!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I'm usually a responder than a poster on this fabulous thread.  Thought I'd do my first posting.    I am getting ready to go out tomorrow ... first time since pandemic ... thought I would change my twillies out. I occasionally change a rodeo, rooroo or twilly while sheltered just to have it sit on display. 

I selected the new bingata twillies for tomorrow.  I loved the black & white twilly and reluctant removing them but it's time for a change.  Here's before and after pics.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## diane278

My baby Evie, feeling shy, checking out some sweet grapes….


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Traveling Between Places, pt.I

~•~


“You have Blue’s coordinates?”

“Punched in. Getting the old girl warmed up a bit. This upgraded repulsorlift - outstanding work, Cousin. Can I beg for a speeder bike upgrade next time?”



“Yes.”

“I love you like family.”



“New Guy, she is your family.”

“Your boyfriend is smart and perceptive, Cousin.”



.._



_“Hmm…yes, he is that. And more.”



“No sani-droid jokes, New Guy. We have a kid present.”

“Did I say sani-droid?”

“You just did.”
.
.
.
.



“My friends!”



“Welcome to the other vertical wonder.”



“Impressive.”

“The other board’s rejection is this development’s big blue gain…”



“…With some assistance from an old associate and familiar helmet!”



“It’s been a long time. Good to see you.”

“Likewise. And the child remains safe with you.”



“It’ll stay that way.”

“What say we drink to that - a little spice dream won’t hurt.”
•
•
<•>_

​


----------



## diane278

Marching to a different drummer…..


----------



## tlamdang08

I think  I am losing interesting/enjoying H dishes. But I am still collecting them. Am I normal ?


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> I think  I am losing interesting/enjoying H dishes. But I am still collecting them. Am I normal ?
> 
> View attachment 5149459


 Yes, you are. I lost interest after one mug. And yet I still want another.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_almost friday!
log lite
^
•
^


all the galaxy’s a stage



and all the men



and women



merely 



players_
_^
•
^_​


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> _almost friday!
> log lite
> ^
> •
> ^
> View attachment 5150739
> 
> all the galaxy’s a stage
> 
> View attachment 5150738
> 
> and all the men
> 
> View attachment 5150740
> 
> and women
> 
> View attachment 5150741
> 
> merely
> 
> View attachment 5150742
> 
> players_
> _^
> •
> ^_​


I think this is your best yet!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _almost friday!
> log lite
> ^
> •
> ^
> View attachment 5150739
> 
> all the galaxy’s a stage
> 
> View attachment 5150738
> 
> and all the men
> 
> View attachment 5150740
> 
> and women
> 
> View attachment 5150741
> 
> merely
> 
> View attachment 5150742
> 
> players_
> _^
> •
> ^_​


Stunning & romantic!


----------



## periogirl28

I guess this is sort of “sheltering in place”. Completed my 8 Covid tests and 14 days quarantine and have gone “home”. My tunic was part of a shipment sent to me by my Paris SA. At the moment I don’t feel safe travelling across the Channel from London to Paris to visit FSH.


----------



## tlamdang08

I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind  
should I have it ? Please advise


The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection




and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.


of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger


My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
> I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind
> should I have it ? Please advise
> View attachment 5155277
> 
> The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection
> View attachment 5155278
> 
> View attachment 5155279
> 
> and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.
> View attachment 5155281
> 
> of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger
> View attachment 5155284
> 
> My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me


I really like the look of the canvas & its tonal contrast with the black flap.  How are the proportions on you overall and does it feel comfy to have on your back and sling on/off to get into it? 

(Also dishes are divine...)


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
> I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind
> should I have it ? Please advise
> View attachment 5155277
> 
> The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection
> View attachment 5155278
> 
> View attachment 5155279
> 
> and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.
> View attachment 5155281
> 
> of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger
> View attachment 5155284
> 
> My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me


LOVE your h deco collection.     I haven't even started on the plates.  Your photo gives me inspiration!  I just purchased the soup spoons to go with my large bowls. I have the variety of cup and saucers and rice bowls.  It is a lovely pattern.

Regarding your herbag backpack question.  I agree with @bagnut1 questions.  How does it fit and look on you?  I love the black and white (I see you love purchasing those colors too). Nice neutral colors to go with whatever your park visit outfit colors are.  I don't think color is a concern but rather how it fits and comfort.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I agree with the points made by @Hermes Zen and @bagnut1 : Is it a comfortable wear? How easy is it to get things in and out of the bag? Do you need another backpack style bag? Does it fill a hole in your collection?

It‘s certainly an attractive bag and I too immediately thought of the bag accompanying you to all the national parks.

But, each time I’ve tried the Herbag I had issues with the Hunter cowhide. The leather can be unforgiving, and if the bag is loaded to full capacity and you’re toting it for long hours at a time - well, it may not be the most comfortable bag. That’s just me - and I fully admit I don’t own a Herbag so I’ve no actual long term experience with Hunter cowhide.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
> I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind
> should I have it ? Please advise
> View attachment 5155277
> 
> The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection
> View attachment 5155278
> 
> View attachment 5155279
> 
> and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.
> View attachment 5155281
> 
> of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger
> View attachment 5155284
> 
> My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me



I can only comment as far as looks go, as I have no experience with herbags. You seem to be enjoying a lot of black & white outfits lately….which I also love. I think the backpack would be a nice addition, IF you will get enough use out of it….which only you can decide.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> I really like the look of the canvas & its tonal contrast with the black flap.  How are the proportions on you overall and does it feel comfy to have on your back and sling on/off to get into it?
> 
> (Also dishes are divine...)





Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE your h deco collection.     I haven't even started on the plates.  Your photo gives me inspiration!  I just purchased the soup spoons to go with my large bowls. I have the variety of cup and saucers and rice bowls.  It is a lovely pattern.
> 
> Regarding your herbag backpack question.  I agree with @bagnut1 questions.  How does it fit and look on you?  I love the black and white (I see you love purchasing those colors too). Nice neutral colors to go with whatever your park visit outfit colors are.  I don't think color is a concern but rather how it fits and comfort.





diane278 said:


> I can only comment as far as looks go, as I have no experience with herbags. You seem to be enjoying a lot of black & white outfits lately….which I also love. I think the backpack would be a nice addition, IF you will get enough use out of it….which only you can decide.


Thank you, ladies, I love the canvas, also the black and white theme. It will mainly use for all my national park trips which means it is will be covered by dirt and be laid around on the dirty floor, tent, car ....
I think over it and decide not to have it now, I love to baby my bags


----------



## getbetterwithH

tlamdang08 said:


> I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
> I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind
> should I have it ? Please advise
> View attachment 5155277
> 
> The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection
> View attachment 5155278
> 
> View attachment 5155279
> 
> and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.
> View attachment 5155281
> 
> of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger
> View attachment 5155284
> 
> My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me


The classic herbag was my first H bag. It’s durable yet very chic, and very H. As a backpack this sounds like perfection to me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tlamdang08 said:


> I came in to pick up my H watch , then got home with a few things  plus one Herbag backpack on hold.
> I don’t know I need it or I like it. But I have put it on hold for me to make up my mind
> should I have it ? Please advise
> View attachment 5155277
> 
> The fruit dish came home with me to complete my dishes collection
> View attachment 5155278
> 
> View attachment 5155279
> 
> and a new black and white Pareo which is needed for all nation park’s trips in future.
> View attachment 5155281
> 
> of course I couldn’t pass on the new Twilly perfume: Ginger
> View attachment 5155284
> 
> My shopping day has not completed until I make up my mind on the backpack, please help me


tlamdang08,
Personally, I have always found the Herbag mechanism to be a pain in the neck.
I have a vintage Rouge H Clemence Sherpa backpack. It's much easier to use and softer. You can find Sherpa backpacks pre-loved for not too much more money than the Herbag backpack.


----------



## bagnut1

Personally I would choose a leather bag over canvas for dirt-infused trips b/c leather is so much easier to clean (and just wipe off the dirt so it doesn't get on one's clothes).  And also to keep the dirt on the outside of the bag as opposed to letting it in through the weave of the fabric.  But I'm super fussy about dirt.


----------



## tlamdang08

etoupebirkin said:


> tlamdang08,
> Personally, I have always found the Herbag mechanism to be a pain in the neck.
> I have a vintage Rouge H Clemence Sherpa backpack. It's much easier to use and softer. You can find Sherpa backpacks pre-loved for not too much more money than the Herbag backpack.


thank you I will search for it .


----------



## Hermes Zen

Well I ventured out today and dressed with these H lovelies and my Anne Namba mask. I think it worked out well.   Sorry for the spread. Didn’t know where else to take the photo.


----------



## diane278

Horses & Hermès….a combination that can’t go wrong….


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Traveling Between Places, pt. II
•
•
•


.


.


.


.


.


.
.
.



.


.


“Oh…hey, sweetheart. What year is it?”

“Are you okay, buddy?”



“How many kids are there? Five? Six?”_



_“I told you that drink is better than any spice dream.”
.
.
.


•
•
<•>_​


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Traveling Between Places, pt. II
> •
> •
> •
> View attachment 5159433
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159434
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159435
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159436
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159437
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159438
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 5159444
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159439
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159440
> 
> “Oh…hey, sweetheart. What year is it?”
> 
> “Are you okay, buddy?”
> 
> View attachment 5159442
> 
> “How many kids are there? Five? Six?”_
> 
> View attachment 5159441
> 
> _“I told you that drink is better than any spice dream.”
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5159443
> 
> •
> •
> <•>_​


Thanks - this is amazing work. I have missed your postings to this thread continuing the saga (but I can appreciate it must be a lot of work to create one). 
Not only is this a great installment of the "story" (does he have his hand on her knee?) but it shows off the Kyoto Marble silk stole to advantage. I am interested in this but would have to special order from Europe as my country didn't buy any, so it's nice to see it IRL (it's quite a lot of money, & I would only get a store credit if it didn't work).


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Traveling Between Places, pt. II
> •
> •
> •
> View attachment 5159433
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159434
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159435
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159436
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159437
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159438
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 5159444
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159439
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159440
> 
> “Oh…hey, sweetheart. What year is it?”
> 
> “Are you okay, buddy?”
> 
> View attachment 5159442
> 
> “How many kids are there? Five? Six?”_
> 
> View attachment 5159441
> 
> _“I told you that drink is better than any spice dream.”
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5159443
> 
> •
> •
> <•>_​


Great “drink” sequence! He does look inebriated on that bench when he’s inquiring about the number of kids! That must have been some strong cocktail!


----------



## sf_newyorker

shrpthorn said:


> Thanks - this is amazing work. I have missed your postings to this thread continuing the saga (but I can appreciate it must be a lot of work to create one).
> Not only is this a great installment of the "story" (does he have his hand on her knee?) but it shows off the Kyoto Marble silk stole to advantage. I am interested in this but would have to special order from Europe as my country didn't buy any, so it's nice to see it IRL (it's quite a lot of money, & I would only get a store credit if it didn't work).


Thanks! Going back to the office and with work not really letting up (even in summer) have prevented me from posting more often. But I do try to advance the story once a week (and yes, hand on the knee - much clearer in pt. III). The marble silk muffler is worth it! I remember my SA was so excited to unbox it - and I pretty much wore it around the boutique as I shopped.


----------



## girlfriday17

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Traveling Between Places, pt. II
> •
> •
> •
> View attachment 5159433
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159434
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159435
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159436
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159437
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159438
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 5159444
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159439
> 
> .
> View attachment 5159440
> 
> “Oh…hey, sweetheart. What year is it?”
> 
> “Are you okay, buddy?”
> 
> View attachment 5159442
> 
> “How many kids are there? Five? Six?”_
> 
> View attachment 5159441
> 
> _“I told you that drink is better than any spice dream.”
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 5159443
> 
> •
> •
> <•>_​


Best thing ever!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_not even close to friday!
log lite

^
•
^


taking advantage 



of good companionship and a sturdy carrier



in the waning days of the equinox _
_^
•
^_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Traveling Between Places, pt. III
•
•


“Not five or six. You told my cousin enough little ones to fill a cargo bay. Was I involved?”

“Sweetheart, you’re always in the picture. Look, he dropped that bit and then ran to the protection of Blue there. Don’t give too much credence to what he said.”



“Care to profit some with this concoction? This stuff is potent. I’m seeing strange people.”



“‘Too much’ implies some truth to the statement.”

“To be clear and truthful, I may have said cargo hold. There’s a difference between a cargo bay and a cargo hold. Pal, I thought you were on my side.”



“Yes, your dad is back on my poo doo list.”



.


“You were not hallucinating. There is a stranger.”

“An intruder.”



.


“Wait!”



“Hold your weapons.”



“Blaster down.”



“He’s neither intruder nor stranger.”

“You know him?”

“Who is he?”



“A Jedi…return from the dead.”
~•~_​


----------



## shrpthorn

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Traveling Between Places, pt. III
> •
> •
> View attachment 5169089
> 
> “Not five or six. You told my cousin enough little ones to fill a cargo bay. Was I involved?”
> 
> “Sweetheart, you’re always in the picture. Look, he dropped that bit and then ran to the protection of Blue there. Don’t give too much credence to what he said.”
> 
> View attachment 5169080
> 
> “Care to profit some with this concoction? This stuff is potent. I’m seeing strange people.”
> 
> View attachment 5169081
> 
> “‘Too much’ implies some truth to the statement.”
> 
> “To be clear and truthful, I may have said cargo hold. There’s a difference between a cargo bay and a cargo hold. Pal, I thought you were on my side.”
> 
> View attachment 5169082
> 
> “Yes, your dad is back on my poo doo list.”
> 
> View attachment 5169083
> 
> .
> View attachment 5169084
> 
> “You were not hallucinating. There is a stranger.”
> 
> “An intruder.”
> 
> View attachment 5169085
> 
> .
> View attachment 5169087
> 
> “Wait!”
> 
> View attachment 5169086
> 
> “Hold your weapons.”
> 
> View attachment 5169088
> 
> “Blaster down.”
> 
> View attachment 5169091
> 
> “He’s neither intruder nor stranger.”
> 
> “You know him?”
> 
> “Who is he?”
> 
> View attachment 5169090
> 
> “A Jedi…return from the dead.”
> ~•~_​


Wow. Worth waiting for this installment....


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Traveling Between Places, pt. III
> •
> •
> View attachment 5169089
> 
> “Not five or six. You told my cousin enough little ones to fill a cargo bay. Was I involved?”
> 
> “Sweetheart, you’re always in the picture. Look, he dropped that bit and then ran to the protection of Blue there. Don’t give too much credence to what he said.”
> 
> View attachment 5169080
> 
> “Care to profit some with this concoction? This stuff is potent. I’m seeing strange people.”
> 
> View attachment 5169081
> 
> “‘Too much’ implies some truth to the statement.”
> 
> “To be clear and truthful, I may have said cargo hold. There’s a difference between a cargo bay and a cargo hold. Pal, I thought you were on my side.”
> 
> View attachment 5169082
> 
> “Yes, your dad is back on my poo doo list.”
> 
> View attachment 5169083
> 
> .
> View attachment 5169084
> 
> “You were not hallucinating. There is a stranger.”
> 
> “An intruder.”
> 
> View attachment 5169085
> 
> .
> View attachment 5169087
> 
> “Wait!”
> 
> View attachment 5169086
> 
> “Hold your weapons.”
> 
> View attachment 5169088
> 
> “Blaster down.”
> 
> View attachment 5169091
> 
> “He’s neither intruder nor stranger.”
> 
> “You know him?”
> 
> “Who is he?”
> 
> View attachment 5169090
> 
> “A Jedi…return from the dead.”
> ~•~_​


The intruder looks to be a very serious dude!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_not friday!
log lite
^
•
^
holding and protecting 


.


.


.


.


.



the certainties 



.


.


.


.


.


in uncertain times
^
•
^_​


----------



## getbetterwithH

I had a very COVID conform birthday this weekend, but had to gift myself with this little (big) gem. A Rouge Vif Whitebus GM. Don‘t know where or when her first outing will be, but I‘ll absolutely enjoy caring her. 
The last picture shows the amazing skills of my MIL. She made that beautiful paper bag that says something like „those who say you can‘t buy happiness clearly haven‘t tried shopping“


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening. I made my daughter model my new to me Carre. Just when I snapped the picture, she hid behind it - 3 times. Still love the motif of the scarf


----------



## diane278

I’ve had most of my bags packed away for awhile, as I’ve been selling my house and getting ready to move into a condo. After 20 years in the same house, the move has been a bit challenging. This morning, I just had to see the engraved sterling on my ’cowgirl’ birkin.
I’ve missed her. She’s gotten a bit tarnished. I’ll need to clean her silver soon.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Mutable _

~•~


_“I’m not leaving you with him. You know our history with the Jedi Order.”

“This is my history with this particular Jedi. He was…is, family.”




“It’s naptime for you, little guy.”

“He can do the same as you - sleep on my shoulder.”

“I will see you back at the base.”

“Sweetheart…”

“I know, buddy.”_




_“You were there the night the Darksaber was discussed.”

“Yes. Before two Mandalorians saw me out. Should I expect any trouble from your Mandalorian?”




“My Mandalorian ‘understands’ the Jedi.”

“Explains why he’s bonded with the Force sensitive child. Please sit.”




.


.


“Okay, pal…”




“…time to go.”
•
•
<•>_​


----------



## Bagaholic222

diane278 said:


> I’ve had most of my bags packed away for awhile, as I’ve been selling my house and getting ready to move into a condo. After 20 years in the same house, the move has been a bit challenging. This morning, I just had to see the engraved sterling on my ’cowgirl’ birkin.
> I’ve missed her. She’s gotten a bit tarnished. I’ll need to clean her silver soon.
> View attachment 5192037


I've missed your updates - hope the move goes well!


----------



## diane278

Bagaholic222 said:


> I've missed your updates - hope the move goes well!


Thank you! It’s going as well as it can. Yesterday I remembered I bought a TPM in Etain at the beginning of this journey that I’ve not used yet. Once I found movers who knew how to pack my larger paintings, I felt like I had struck gold. By the end of the week, I hope to have things unpacked. I know….that’s probably delusional, but I’m hoping it happens!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Mutable _
> 
> ~•~
> View attachment 5192467
> 
> _“I’m not leaving you with him. You know our history with the Jedi Order.”
> 
> “This is my history with this particular Jedi. He was…is, family.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192466
> 
> “It’s naptime for you, little guy.”
> 
> “He can do the same as you - sleep on my shoulder.”
> 
> “I will see you back at the base.”
> 
> “Sweetheart…”
> 
> “I know, buddy.”_
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192462
> 
> _“You were there the night the Darksaber was discussed.”
> 
> “Yes. Before two Mandalorians saw me out. Should I expect any trouble from your Mandalorian?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192469
> 
> “My Mandalorian ‘understands’ the Jedi.”
> 
> “Explains why he’s bonded with the Force sensitive child. Please sit.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192463
> 
> .
> View attachment 5192464
> 
> .
> View attachment 5192465
> 
> “Okay, pal…”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192468
> 
> “…time to go.”
> •
> •
> <•>_​


Are there things going on behind the scenes? When I see a new post, I usually respond with exclaiming, “Get a room!” at these two! (I have no defense….my imagination lives a life of its own….)


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Are there things going on behind the scenes? When I see a new post, I usually respond with exclaiming, “Get a room!” at these two! (I have no defense….my imagination lives a life of its own….)


…yes. However, since this is a family friendly thread, information is dropped strategically within other dialogue.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you! It’s going as well as it can. Yesterday I remembered I bought a TPM in Etain at the beginning of this journey that I’ve not used yet. Once I found movers who knew how to pack my larger paintings, I felt like I had struck gold. By the end of the week, I hope to have things unpacked. I know….that’s probably delusional, but I’m hoping it happens!


Wow unpacking!  Great news and good luck!


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> …yes. However, since this is a family friendly thread, information is dropped strategically within other dialogue.


Got it.


----------



## JeanGranger

Try to tie this Twilly on KP handle


----------



## Hermes Zen

JeanGranger said:


> Try to tie this Twilly on KP handle
> 
> View attachment 5194132


Love to see a pic of the twilly on your gorgeous kp. I bet it looks fabulous! Wonderful choice.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Please allow me to totally _NERD OUT_! My NYCC badge arrived! I’m keeping my fingers crossed the event doesn’t get canceled.




I’ll get back to H soon. I’m visiting my SA this weekend after a 4 week hiatus.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Please allow me to totally _NERD OUT_! My NYCC badge arrived! I’m keeping my fingers crossed the event doesn’t get canceled.
> 
> View attachment 5195226
> 
> 
> I’ll get back to H soon. I’m visiting my SA this weekend after a 4 week hiatus.


 Congrats! Have a great time!


----------



## JeanGranger

Hermes Zen said:


> Love to see a pic of the twilly on your gorgeous kp. I bet it looks fabulous! Wonderful choice.


Thank you. It didn’t stay on. Hoping to get a Blue Twilly soon. Will take some picture


----------



## Hermes Zen

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you. It didn’t stay on. Hoping to get a Blue Twilly soon. Will take some picture


Here’s mine. I didn’t do a great job but like how twilly hangs to the sides.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hermes Zen said:


> Here’s mine. I didn’t do a great job but like how twilly hangs to the sides.
> View attachment 5198733


Gorgeous KP and Beautiful Twilly too. I wanted a black for the KP but because of my cousin was going let go one of her KP to me which was a BNIB Black. (She has quite a few in swift and wanted a Black in exotic leather)
So I asked my SA for any colour except Black and dark colour. So my store offer me a Jaune Ambre. I didn’t end up buying my cousin KP because her plan got change from her store inventory. (She’ll get exotic in other bag instead) Haha and I thought I was very lucky to have two KP. Now I don’t know when will I get offer another one but I’m still hoping for a black KP



(Took these picture a while ago )


----------



## Hermes Zen

JeanGranger said:


> Gorgeous KP and Beautiful Twilly too. I wanted a black for the KP but because of my cousin was going let go one of her KP to me which was a BNIB Black. (She has quite a few in swift and wanted a Black in exotic leather)
> So I asked my SA for any colour except Black and dark colour. So my store offer me a Jaune Ambre. I didn’t end up buying my cousin KP because her plan got change from her store inventory. (She’ll get exotic in other bag instead) Haha and I thought I was very lucky to have two KP. Now I don’t know when will I get offer another one but I’m still hoping for a black KP
> View attachment 5198834
> View attachment 5198836
> 
> (Took these picture a while ago )


LOVE your kp and the twilly!  So many twilly colors can go with your beautiful Jaune Ambre IMO. I was hoping to get another kp also but it’ll probably be awhile before I get another offer.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE your kp and the twilly!  So many twilly colors can go with your beautiful Jaune Ambre IMO. I was hoping to get another kp also but it’ll probably be awhile before I get another offer.


My SA told me that KP is very rare. At least at my local store. Here’s a few Twilly I’m thinking about


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Mutable, pt. II
•
•_
•


_“I’m aware of the world between worlds. It’s the reason your reappearance hasn’t prompted me to lock myself in a holding cell on a New Republic transport bound for the darkest arms of the galaxy.”_




_“We saw you perish in the same inferno you held so that we could escape. It really is you.”

“It feels like me…but different. Years of being one with the Force, a conscience, there are gaps. I know you. I remember the crew. Him.”




“About him, we pored over every star chart available, calculated every possible known trajectory…”_




_“…hunted down every lead at a high cost.”_




_“We still couldn’t find him.”




“I failed to bring him home.”_




_“And, her?”_




_“She was instrumental in the success against the Empire, including the victory at Endor. And there’s more. But it’s not my story to tell.”




“You can find her?”

“Yes.”




“The world between worlds changes outcomes, can twist history. And there must be balance in the Force, in these worlds.”

“I know. What will be the price of your return?”
•
•
<•>_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_log lite
^
•
^



i have your back



^
•
^_​


----------



## buffalogal

I don’t know if the world is still sheltering but Ellie has been staying safely at home. Santa graced her with an early Christmas gift. Happy holidays!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Colors contracts


----------



## RosiePenners

diane278 said:


> I’m meeting with a closet installer tomorrow. My current closet is only about 10 feet long. I had California Closets rework it 20 years ago. My other two bedroom closets are pretty basic. I will have only two bedrooms in my retirement condo, so I plan to have both of them done along with the hall closet. None are large. Actually, they’re all small.  I think I’m at 13 or 14 bags. right now, I can’t even imagine buying more but that could change. right now, I think my bags consume approximately 20-25% of my closet.
> Here are my bags bagged up (except for the noir octogone):
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130457
> 
> 
> Im thinking about staying with a similar set up, as it’s worked for me before. (I’m hoping the closet is outfitted before I move in) Please tell me if I’m wrong…..


Those plastic dividers! Great idea, where are they from if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## diane278

That photo is from my previous closet. I ordered the dividers from Amazon. They have been really efficient, especially holding my clutches upright so they don’t take up so much room. there are several brands and versions but I settled on these after trying others. Some that I originally tried either didn’t fit my shelves or were not tall enough. Since my recent move, my bags have been living in a trunk. I haven’t had time to really work on my closet here. I moved in in September but the closets were not installed until a week ago! I need to get on it!

Here‘s a link to the ones I settled on:


			https://www.amazon.com/Sooyee-PCS-Acrylic-Shelf-Organization/dp/B07BK3KQ3X/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=Plastic+shelving+dividers&qid=1639846566&sr=8-7


----------



## scndlslv

scndlslv said:


> Great idea for a thread and lovely pics, everyone!
> 
> Full disclosure, I’m the worst procrastinator when it comes to using my things and putting them back where they belong. I’ll definitely be organizing my closet during this down time...eventually.
> 
> Btw I stuff my Birkins with bedsheets that’s why they’re in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4693001


This is how the pandemic started for me....and after revealing my shame I finally got around to creating the perfect closet which I finished on Christmas Eve. Hey, at least the Bs are off the floor LOL! I'm hoping I'll do right by my possessions but don't hold me to it.


----------



## charlottawill

Your collection and the closet are stunning. Your handbags now have a worthy home.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

scndlslv said:


> This is how the pandemic started for me....and after revealing my shame I finally got around to creating the perfect closet which I finished on Christmas Eve. Hey, at least the Bs are off the floor LOL! I'm hoping I'll do right by my possessions but don't hold me to it.
> 
> View attachment 5287250
> View attachment 5287251
> View attachment 5287253


Is the Birkin top right Rasin? its beautiful!


----------



## scndlslv

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Is the Birkin top right Rasin? its beautiful!


Yep, sure is, thanks!


----------



## charlottawill

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Is the Birkin top right Rasin? its beautiful!


My eyes zoomed in on that one too.


----------



## diane278

scndlslv said:


> This is how the pandemic started for me....and after revealing my shame I finally got around to creating the perfect closet which I finished on Christmas Eve. Hey, at least the Bs are off the floor LOL! I'm hoping I'll do right by my possessions but don't hold me to it.
> 
> View attachment 5287250
> View attachment 5287251
> View attachment 5287253


Well, you’ve sure accomplished your goal…it’s absolutely beautiful!


----------



## diane278

I‘m currently on the other end of the spectrum. When I moved, I packed my bags into an old Asian trunk and 5 months later, they’re still there! I take them out to use them (but not daily) and then put them back in there.

When I’m in a mood to enjoy one at home, I take it out and look at it awhile. Sometimes, I even leave one out for a day or two. But my current display situation is not optimal….actually, it’s sad: this is my newest bag….an older Barenia Aline with a buckle added to it. It’s displayed on me…against my sweats, socks & old tee shirt. I had my closets fitted with shelves and double hanging rods, but there’s really no room for display. I’m not unhappy with my situation, it’s just not visually appealing.

On the plus side, I’ve reduced my collection and seem to have all that I need. I never could have predicted that day, but I’m not holding myself to it, either!


----------



## ChloeClad

scndlslv said:


> This is how the pandemic started for me....and after revealing my shame I finally got around to creating the perfect closet which I finished on Christmas Eve. Hey, at least the Bs are off the floor LOL! I'm hoping I'll do right by my possessions but don't hold me to it.


Wow! Did you build the closet for your collection or the collection for the closet?!? They could not fit more perfectly and they look stunning and happy in there, all lined up like soldiers. Beautiful job!


----------



## scndlslv

ChloeClad said:


> Wow! Did you build the closet for your collection or the collection for the closet?!? They could not fit more perfectly and they look stunning and happy in there, all lined up like soldiers. Beautiful job!


I know right??? I just wanted to maximize the space and had no idea everything would fit so perfectly. The only thing missing are my clutches and SLGs which are in the drawers below. I can’t buy another thing at this point.


----------



## tlamdang08

Wake up with full energy and decided to make instant steam rice cake with bbq pork belly


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Wake up with full energy and decided to make instant steam rice cake with bbq pork belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289734


Beautiful!  I have missed your gorgeous food posts!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Wake up with full energy and decided to make instant steam rice cake with bbq pork belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289734



You get a big star for these dishes!

​


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> You get a big star for these dishes!
> 
> View attachment 5289759​





bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful!  I have missed your gorgeous food posts!


Awww thank you ladies


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Saturday Log Lite_
•|•
…


_The hour before the appearance of the ice Twilly…
.
.


.


.


.


.


.


…a Mandalorian and self refection among the locals. 
…
•|•_​


----------



## sf_newyorker

_chapter 6 reimagined _
•:•


.


_(1)



(2)



(3)



“which do you choose?”_
•:•

I’m probably the only person on this thread watching _THE BOOK OF BOBA FETT, _but I had to post this on the eve of chapter 7. What will Grogu choose?​


----------



## Genie27

sf_newyorker said:


> _chapter 6 reimagined _
> •:•
> View attachment 5320946
> 
> .
> View attachment 5320944
> 
> _(1)
> 
> View attachment 5320945
> 
> (2)
> 
> View attachment 5320943
> 
> (3)
> 
> View attachment 5320947
> 
> “which do you choose?”_
> •:•
> 
> I’m probably the only person on this thread watching _THE BOOK OF BOBA FETT, _but I had to post this on the eve of chapter 7. What will Grogu choose?​


You are so creative - I love all the details and appreciate the time and effort you put into this series. Will it become a coffee table book some time?


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> _chapter 6 reimagined _
> •:•
> View attachment 5320946
> 
> .
> View attachment 5320944
> 
> _(1)
> 
> View attachment 5320945
> 
> (2)
> 
> View attachment 5320943
> 
> (3)
> 
> View attachment 5320947
> 
> “which do you choose?”_
> •:•
> 
> I’m probably the only person on this thread watching _THE BOOK OF BOBA FETT, _but I had to post this on the eve of chapter 7. What will Grogu choose?​


I'm also watching - wish I had a fraction of your creativity though!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Genie27 said:


> You are so creative - I love all the details and appreciate the time and effort you put into this series. Will it become a coffee table book some time?



 I wish I had time for that. Thank you!



Bagaholic222 said:


> I'm also watching - wish I had a fraction of your creativity though!!!



Thank you! I’m not sure the state of my mind tomorrow after chapter 7. And yes, I do the 3am ET viewing. I’m going to be  in the grand jury room.

…

I miss the covert crew - they will return. I just need to organize my photos.


----------



## JavaJo

Did a bit of spring cleaning, had the vision to start ribbon craft project… lol… wish me luck


----------



## JavaJo

JavaJo said:


> Did a bit of spring cleaning, had the vision to start ribbon craft project… lol… wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 5369928
> View attachment 5369928


Oof!  I had enough material to weave through the whole basket… overly ambitious, yes, but 3 rows is all I could manage!  respect to all artisans and crafty folks out there!


----------



## bagnut1

JavaJo said:


> Oof!  I had enough material to weave through the whole basket… overly ambitious, yes, but 3 rows is all I could manage!  respect to all artisans and crafty folks out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371287


OMG that's fantastic and your attention to detail on the placement of the printing is truly inspiring!  

Wishing I had maybe not just thrown away a couple of pounds of H ribbons......  (at least I'm saved from unfavorable comparison!)


----------



## 880

this photo from @seasounds! #614






						“Sheltering in Place” with Hermès
					

They must be in northern Arizona?? No it will snow here in Colorado mountains until May at least sometimes June! I suspected you were in Colorado because of your avatar. But thought I’d ask. (they are in Scottsdale.)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## HeatherGrace

sf_newyorker said:


> _chapter 6 reimagined _
> •:•
> View attachment 5320946
> 
> .
> View attachment 5320944
> 
> _(1)
> 
> I just love this beyond measure!
> View attachment 5320945
> 
> (2)
> 
> View attachment 5320943
> 
> (3)
> 
> View attachment 5320947
> 
> “which do you choose?”_
> •:•
> 
> I’m probably the only person on this thread watching _THE BOOK OF BOBA FETT, _but I had to post this on the eve of chapter 7. What will Grogu choose?​


----------



## diane278

Your ability to put these scenes together is amazing!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
Upcoming Installments_
~•.•~
.


..


…


….


…..


……



~.•.~​


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Upcoming Installments_
> ~•.•~
> .
> View attachment 5623622
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5623625
> 
> …
> View attachment 5623623
> 
> ….
> View attachment 5623624
> 
> …..
> View attachment 5623621
> 
> ……
> View attachment 5623626
> 
> 
> ~.•.~​


WOW! These are amazing. You are so creative/artistic. And you take such awesome action shots. I'm guessing you are an artist? Or something in the arts and entertainement.  Or just incredibly talented.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the Logs of Covert UES00-75:
> Upcoming Installments_
> ~•.•~
> .
> View attachment 5623622
> 
> ..
> View attachment 5623625
> 
> …
> View attachment 5623623
> 
> ….
> View attachment 5623624
> 
> …..
> View attachment 5623621
> 
> ……
> View attachment 5623626
> 
> 
> ~.•.~​


So glad they’re still happy together…..there can never be too much romance in the world…..


----------

